# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  ** موضوع خاص عن ( الأسهم المصرية ) **  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بإذن الله سوف نتولى هنا دراسة الأسهم المصرية
ونحاول أن ننتقى الفرص الجيدة
ونحلل الشارت 
ندعوا الله عز وجل
أن يوفقنا فى هذا الباب ليكون سبباً فى تعويض بعض خسائرنا من البورصة
عن طريق قراءة الشارت 
ونجعله صديقا لنا نتحدث إليه ويتحدث إلينا ويخبرنا بأسراره   
توكلنا على الله

----------


## نور المصرى

سيمو 
نجحت فى الإستقرار فوق متوسط 200 يوم
ونجحت أيضا فى كسر خط المقاومه
ورقة للأجيام السريعة
ورقة جيده وبدأت تشتغل حلو أمامها مقاومه 30.85

----------


## نور المصرى

الوطنية للزجاج والبللور
 مؤهله لجيم قوى
كسر 30ج بفوليوم دخول مؤكد
هدف أول 35 هدف ثان 40 وقد نرى فيها أرقام أعلى

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات الكهربائية
معانا هنا بيتش فورك الورقه ماشيه عليه مسطره كسر ضلعه الاسفل اللى يوازى1.78 هايخلينا نقول ان الطريق مفتوح الى 1.65 بس الى يركز فى الورقه هيلاقى نسب فيبوناتشى الراجل يجرب مره ويعدى فى التانيه نشوف هايكمل ولا ايه النظام

----------


## نور المصرى

العربية للألمونيوم
من دخل الإكتتاب ربنا كره على الأخر
بدل ماتفتح على 99 فتحت على 200ج
والراجل بقاله كام يوم بيصرف
الخروج واجب

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد 37 نقطه شراء جيده 
وكسر 40ج يؤهلها فورا ل 50ج

----------


## نور المصرى

للمستثمرين والمضاربين معا 
ورقة من أكثر الورق أمانا فى السوق، وعليها كلام كبير
الشارت بيؤيد الكلام وده المهم 
لاحظ كثافة الفوليوم مؤخراً، مع ظهور انفراجات إجابية للمؤشرات المرفقة      
أمس كان فى مشترى واضح والفوليوم 300.000 ومتوسط الفوليوم لخمسين يوم 160.000
الفوليوم فى اتجاه صاعد لسبع جلسات متتالية
أى إغلاق قادم على الهاى بفوليوم عالى سيكون لفت نظر للورقة من الميكر... طبعا الميكر بيلفت النظر لما يخلص تجميع ويفكر فى إدخال المشترين معاه للصعود بالورقة

----------


## عبده المصرى

مع تمنياتى لك اخى العزيز نور بكل نجاح وتوفيق ومتابع معك بشغف وجزاك الله كل خير ،،،

----------


## TAMIR HAMID

الله يكرمك فكرتنى باللذى مضى

----------


## ahmed taha

بارك الله لك

----------


## عياد

موضوع رائع جدا ومتميز من الاخ الغالي نور المصري وان شاء الله نتابع فرص السوق المصري هنا واسمح لي ابدأ معك في المشاركة بتحليل سهم الكابلات  . السهم يواجه مقاومة قوية جدا عند مستوى (1.89 - 1.90 ) والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% بجانب كونه مقاومة سعرية لذا فان كسر هذا المستوى سيفتح الباب للصعود بقوة . بالاضافة الى ان السيستم الأوتوماتيك قد اعطى اشارة شراء من بدري كما هو مشار على الشارت المرفق    تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## وليد الحلو

:AA: موضوع جامد جدااااا و الله  :AA: 
بس عندى سؤال يا معلم هو فى مواقع سكان على الاسهم زى اللى موجوده فى البورصه الامريكية ؟؟ 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## eng_hisham

الأخ الغالي نور المصري 
بارك الله فيك ،،،، كلام جميل وانا ناوي اتابعك في الموضوع ده 
بس سؤال بسيط ؟ من فين اقدر انزل بيانات الميتاستوك يوميا وبآخر تحديثات 
تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> موضوع جامد جدااااا و الله   بس عندى سؤال يا معلم هو فى مواقع سكان على الاسهم زى اللى موجوده فى البورصه الامريكية ؟؟  ودى و تقديرى

 لالالالا السوق مش متطور قوي كده ياوليد  :Big Grin:   بس ممكن تعمل سكان للاسهم من خلال الاكسبريتات الموجودة في الميتا ستوك   تقبل خالص تحياتي    محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> الأخ الغالي نور المصري 
> بارك الله فيك ،،،، كلام جميل وانا ناوي اتابعك في الموضوع ده 
> بس سؤال بسيط ؟ من فين اقدر انزل بيانات الميتاستوك يوميا وبآخر تحديثات 
> تحياتي

 اهلا بك اخي الكريم المهندس هشام   بعد اذن أخي نور المصري  :Hands:   يمكنك تحميل البيانات في نهاية كل يوم من خلال الرابــط التالي  اضغط هنا   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> مع تمنياتى لك اخى العزيز نور بكل نجاح وتوفيق ومتابع معك بشغف وجزاك الله كل خير ،،،

 ده شرف كبير لينا يا أستاذنا    

> الله يكرمك فكرتنى باللذى مضى

 
عايز الزمان يرجع
قول للزمان إرجع يازمان  :Big Grin:     

> بارك الله لك

  :Eh S(7):    

> موضوع رائع جدا ومتميز من الاخ الغالي نور المصري وان شاء الله نتابع فرص السوق المصري هنا واسمح لي ابدأ معك في المشاركة بتحليل سهم الكابلات  . السهم يواجه مقاومة قوية جدا عند مستوى (1.89 - 1.90 ) والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% بجانب كونه مقاومة سعرية لذا فان كسر هذا المستوى سيفتح الباب للصعود بقوة . بالاضافة الى ان السيستم الأوتوماتيك قد اعطى اشارة شراء من بدري كما هو مشار على الشارت المرفق    تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

 طول عمرك أستاذ   

> موضوع جامد جدااااا و الله 
> بس عندى سؤال يا معلم هو فى مواقع سكان على الاسهم زى اللى موجوده فى البورصه الامريكية ؟؟ 
> ودى و تقديرى

 ياعم هما كلهم كام شركة عمى
هاتفرهم فى ثوانى
سكان إيه وبتاع إيه هو إحنا بتوع الكلام ده :Big Grin:     

> الأخ الغالي نور المصري 
> بارك الله فيك ،،،، كلام جميل وانا ناوي اتابعك في الموضوع ده 
> بس سؤال بسيط ؟ من فين اقدر انزل بيانات الميتاستوك يوميا وبآخر تحديثات 
> تحياتي

 تشرفنا متابعتك
الأستاذ عياد أجابك فى موقع تنزيل البيانات

----------


## VEVA

من  خلال المؤشرات ومن خلال التحليل الفني وحجم السيولة الداخلة في هذا السهم 
فان سهم المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية مرشح بقوة داخل البورصة المصرية للارتفاع خلال الايام القادمة باذن الله  اول هدف  9.50  جنيه

----------


## عبده المصرى

مشاركة منى بسيطة للأخوة المستثمرين بالبورصة المصرية وكذلك مشاركة اخى العزيز نور المصرى بإلقاء الضوء على البورصة المصرية هذه أسعار الأسهم ليوم 5 / 2 / 2008 متضمنة سعر الفتح والاغلاق واخر تنفيذ واعلى واقل سعر والكميات والعمليات لعلها تكون نفع لاحد الاخوة مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق ،،،

----------


## عبده المصرى

الشركات التى عملتها الدولار الامريكى،،،

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ياعم هما كلهم كام شركة عمى
> هاتفرهم فى ثوانى
> سكان إيه وبتاع إيه هو إحنا بتوع الكلام ده

  :Big Grin: 
حقك عليا يا نور أخر مرة  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## نور المصرى

> حقك عليا يا نور أخر مرة  
> ودى و تقديرى

 لا لا ماينفعش الكلام ده
الموضوع ده يلزمله قعدة عرب فى قهوة المصريين :Big Grin:

----------


## وليد الحلو

الاستاذ عبده المصرى فى الاسهم  
منور يا غالى و شكرا على الاضافه الجميله اللى تظهر روح التعاون اللى دائما تعودنا عليها  منك  
و ابقى ادينا بصه على الاسهم الامريكية 
هتعجبك اوى ان شاء الله  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> من  خلال المؤشرات ومن خلال التحليل الفني وحجم السيولة الداخلة في هذا السهم 
> فان سهم المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية مرشح بقوة داخل البورصة المصرية للارتفاع خلال الايام القادمة باذن الله  اول هدف  9.50  جنيه

  منور أخى الخديوى بس لو شارت جميل تبقى مشكور جدا  :Eh S(7):  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عبده المصرى

> الاستاذ عبده المصرى فى الاسهم   منور يا غالى و شكرا على الاضافه الجميله اللى تظهر روح التعاون اللى دائما تعودنا عليها منك   و ابقى ادينا بصه على الاسهم الامريكية  هتعجبك اوى ان شاء الله   ودى و تقديرى

 هلا ومرحب بحبيب قلبى وليد الحلو طبعا لازم تعجبنى الأسهم الأمريكية يكفى أنها فيها محبينى الأستاذ عياد والمحب وليد الحلو شوف ياوليد نور المصرى ربنا يكرمه جر رجلى للأسهم المصرية بعد غياب عنها كامل منذ 4 سنوات لأنى كنت أعمل بها حوالى 6 سنين قبل اتجاهى للفوركس وانت الظاهر والله اعلم فيها جرت رجل اخرى للاسهم الامريكية لكن صدقينى يكفى انى اكون بينكم احبائى واخوانى ،،، همسة : على فكرة ياوليد علشان مكنش عملت حاجة من وراك انا بلغت عنك الانتربول الفوركسى لاختفائك المفاجىء من على صفحات المنتدى وحمدالله على السلامة يازعيم ،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

:AA:  :AA:   :AA:  :AA:  
هو ده الشغل
نوريهم الشغل المصرى  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

الشارتات فى السرررررررررررررررريع 
وسأتناول شرحه بالتفصيل فيما بعد

----------


## عياد

مصر دولة تقع في أقصي الشمال الشرقي لقارة أفريقيا، حيث يحدها من الشمال الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للبحر المتوسط و من الشرق الساحل الشمالي الغربي للبحر الأحمر بمساحة إجمالية تبلغ مليون كم² تقريبا. مصر دولة أفريقية غير أن جزءا من أراضيها، وهي شبه جزيرة سيناء، يقع في قارة آسيا. تشترك مصر بحدود من الغرب مع ليبيا ومن الجنوب مع السودان ومن الشمال الشرقي مع فلسطين (قطاع غزة)، ويفصلها البحر الأحمر عن كل من الأردنوالسعودية، وتمر عبر أرضها قناة السويس التي تفصل الجزء الآسيوي منها عن الجزء الأفريقي. مصر من أكبر الدول الأفريقية سكاناً، وذات الترتيب الرابع عشر عالمياً من حيث عدد السكان الذين يعيش أغلبهم على ضفتي النيل وإلى جانب المنطقة الساحلية .     البورصة المصرية تسمى بورصتي القاهرة والاسكندرية وفيها العديد من الاسهم القوية وبعض الاسم مسجلة للتداول في بورصة لندن  . زمن التسوية في سوق مصر هو T+2 وتوجد بعض الشركات يتم تداولها في ذات الجلسة وكذلك تمت اجازة نظام التداول بالهامش ( المارجن ) والبيع المسبق ( شورت ) وقريبا سيتم تداول المؤشرالعام للسوق . أترك الفرصة للاساتذة الكرام ليضيفوا مزيدا من التوضيح عن اليات السوق المصري  .  وقد قمت بدمج المواضيع وسيخصص هذا الموضوع للحديث عن الاسهم المصرية داخل قسم الأسهم الأمريكية بحيث لاتشتت الجهود    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيـــاد

----------


## نور المصرى

واحد كمان منتجعات وصلحه عشان خاطر وليد الحلو :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

:Eh S(7):  

> هلا ومرحب بحبيب قلبى وليد الحلو طبعا لازم تعجبنى الأسهم الأمريكية يكفى أنها فيها محبينى الأستاذ عياد والمحب وليد الحلو شوف ياوليد نور المصرى ربنا يكرمه جر رجلى للأسهم المصرية بعد غياب عنها كامل منذ 4 سنوات لأنى كنت أعمل بها حوالى 6 سنين قبل اتجاهى للفوركس وانت الظاهر والله اعلم فيها جرت رجل اخرى للاسهم الامريكية لكن صدقنى يكفى انى اكون بينكم احبائى واخوانى ،،، همسة : على فكرة ياوليد علشان مكنش عملت حاجة من وراك انا بلغت عنك الانتربول الفوركسى لاختفائك المفاجىء من على صفحات المنتدى وحمدالله على السلامة يازعيم ،،،

   أهلا بحبيبي الغالي واستاذي عبده المصري . كل الشرف لنا بمشاركتك القيمة معنا في هذا الموضوع ويارب رجلك تجر للاسهم الأمريكية  :Eh S(7):  . بالنسبة لوليد سبقتك وبلغت عنه الانتربول الفوركسي والاسهمي  :18:    تقبل خالص تحياتي  محبك عيــاد

----------


## eng_hisham

> اهلا بك اخي الكريم المهندس هشام   بعد اذن أخي نور المصري   يمكنك تحميل البيانات في نهاية كل يوم من خلال الرابــط التالي اضغط هنا   تقبل خالص تحياتي

 شكرا  اخي عيــــــــاد
شكرا اخ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

الكيس يواجه موقف حرج عند 10500
وإذا إستكمل الهبوط سيتوجه للأسف ل 9100

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات كنا قلنا من قبل عند إحمرارها نشترى
لكن الإحمرار إتأخر قوى
وجه النهارده وردت فى نفس اليوم
من معه الكابلات يتماسك ولا خوف بإذن الله
لو السوق تهاوى ل 9100 
ستأخذ هى فقط الصدمه الأولى من السوق وستتماسك سريعا
اليوم شمعه جميله فعلا

----------


## نور المصرى

الوطنية للزجاج والبللور 
إستوت قوى
والميكر معبى فيها بس السوق مش مساعده

----------


## نور المصرى

*الزيوت المستخلصه 
ردت بالمللى من دعم 50 فيبو
لسه فيها مشوار لفوق 5 ج
المفضل شغل الزيرو فيها *

----------


## نور المصرى

الجيزة للمقاولات 
من المعروف أن البنك التجارى الدولى هوميكر هذه الورقه
شغله شغل تزهيق وتطفيش 
إيكم الشارت

----------


## نور المصرى

وأخيرا وليس أخرا  
شمال الصعيد  
كنا تكلمنا عليها من قبل لكن خذلتنا الورقه
وخذلنا الميكر 
ميكرها جبان شوية
بيخاف أول ما السوق يهوشه 
الورقه مازال فيها جيم كان سيبدأ ولكن.......
لكن لاماأزال عند قولى ستشهد طفره سعرية قريبة 
من معه إحتفاظ شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

كلمه أبرك من عشرة السوق وحش كما نبهت من قبل
ولسه بوادر الإرتداد ماظهرتش
كل الأسهم وحتى اللى أنا نزلت شارتاتها وعليها أجيام
كل ده هايتعطل لما السوق ينزل
ماعدا الكابلات مش هاتريح كتير وهاترد بسرعه
السوق عمل بول باك وهاينزل يا إما 9400 يا يكمل ل 9100 
ربنا يستر :Hands:

----------


## remo

> من  خلال المؤشرات ومن خلال التحليل الفني وحجم السيولة الداخلة في هذا السهم 
> فان سهم المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية مرشح بقوة داخل البورصة المصرية للارتفاع خلال الايام القادمة باذن الله  اول هدف  9.50  جنيه

 عزيزى الخديوى انا اشتريتة من سعر 7.97
ومنتظر 9.50  بس للاسف الشديد طلع 3مرات لل8.80  وانا ما رديتش ابيعة منتظر 9.50
اية رايكم يا جماعة محتار بصراحة ابيعة فى ال8.80 ولا استنى علية  منتظر الأراء  ومتشكرين عزيزى نور المصرى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## البروكش

السلام عليكم 
اولا احب اشكر الاستاذ نور المصري على فتحه لهذا الموضوع
وانا سعيد براى الخبراء امثال استاذ عياد 
وعايز اعرف رايكم فى العامه لمنتجات الخزف والصينى اذا ارتد مؤشر السوق صعودا 
ورايكم فى قطاع الكيماويات على اللونج تايم

----------


## البروكش

بعض المواقع المهمه للمستثمرين فى البورصه المصريه   موقع بورصتي القاهرة والاسكندريه www.egyptse.com  موقع مهم به شاشه لاسعار الاسهم متاخره 15 دقيقة
ويوجد به تحديث دائم لاهم الاخبار
يوزر وباسورد cma www.mistnews.com  موقع معلومات مباشر 
موقع متخصص فى التحليلات والادوات المساعدة فى التحليل
وبه راديو مباشر وعروض فيديو لاهم البرامج الموجوده بالقنوات الفضائيه
وتسجيل لاهم اللقاءات مع عمالقة تحليل السوق  www.mubasher.info

----------


## نور المصرى

المنتجعات حسب السوق من رأيى بع نصف الكمية عشان السوق هايريح والنصف الثانى تخلص منه لو جاب سعر دخولك أو عند الهدف * * الكابلات إحتمال تجيب 1.6 مع نزلة السوق هاتبقى فرصة كويسة للشراء وبالنسبة لشينى السهم بيلعب على حسب مزاج الميكر المجنون بتاعه

----------


## عياد

> بعض المواقع المهمه للمستثمرين فى البورصه المصريه   موقع بورصتي القاهرة والاسكندريه www.egyptse.com  موقع مهم به شاشه لاسعار الاسهم متاخره 15 دقيقة
> ويوجد به تحديث دائم لاهم الاخبار
> يوزر وباسورد cma www.mistnews.com  موقع معلومات مباشر 
> موقع متخصص فى التحليلات والادوات المساعدة فى التحليل
> وبه راديو مباشر وعروض فيديو لاهم البرامج الموجوده بالقنوات الفضائيه
> وتسجيل لاهم اللقاءات مع عمالقة تحليل السوق   معلومات مباشر،أسواق المال، سوق تداول، سوق دبي المالي، سوق أبوظبي، بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي البروكش على المواقع الرائعة

----------


## عبده المصرى

> بعض المواقع المهمه للمستثمرين فى البورصه المصريه   موقع بورصتي القاهرة والاسكندريه www.egyptse.com  موقع مهم به شاشه لاسعار الاسهم متاخره 15 دقيقة
> ويوجد به تحديث دائم لاهم الاخبار
> يوزر وباسورد cma www.mistnews.com  موقع معلومات مباشر 
> موقع متخصص فى التحليلات والادوات المساعدة فى التحليل
> وبه راديو مباشر وعروض فيديو لاهم البرامج الموجوده بالقنوات الفضائيه
> وتسجيل لاهم اللقاءات مع عمالقة تحليل السوق   معلومات مباشر،أسواق المال، سوق تداول، سوق دبي المالي، سوق أبوظبي، بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية

 ايه ياعم الغيبة دى رحت البورصة تانى المهم بقولك بخصوص موقع ميست كل لما ادخل باليوزر نيم والباسورد واحب ادخل على اى بيانات داخلية يخرجنى تانى على الصفحة الرئيسية فهل كده لازم الاشتراك مع الشركة وعلى فكرة اخبار اشتراكهم السنوى ايه لان اخر مرة كان تقريبا حوالى 1100جنيه سنوى وشاكر ليك جدا،،،

----------


## عبده المصرى

> المنتجعات حسب السوق من رأيى بع نصف الكمية عشان السوق هايريح والنصف الثانى تخلص منه لو جاب سعر دخولك أو عند الهدف * * الكابلات إحتمال تجيب 1.6 مع نزلة السوق هاتبقى فرصة كويسة للشراء وبالنسبة لشينى السهم بيلعب على حسب مزاج الميكر المجنون بتاعه

 مساء الفل يابوالانوار بقولك ممكن الكابلات تصل الى 1.50 جنيه خلال الاسبوع القادم واخر اخبار عز للتسليح وشكرا لك،،،

----------


## عياد

يبدو المؤشر العام للسوق ضعيفا وفشل مؤشر CASE 30 في اختراق مستوى المقاومة 10532 خلال الايام الثلاثة الماضية وبدأ في الهبوط ويتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر تراجعه حتى مستوى 9800 خلال الفترة القادمة    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> عزيزى الخديوى انا اشتريتة من سعر 7.97
> ومنتظر 9.50 بس للاسف الشديد طلع 3مرات لل8.80 وانا ما رديتش ابيعة منتظر 9.50
> اية رايكم يا جماعة محتار بصراحة ابيعة فى ال8.80 ولا استنى علية منتظر الأراء ومتشكرين عزيزى نور المصرى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

 رأيي انك تبيعه أفضل وتجني ربحه الان لأنه على الاغلب سيتراجع مع السوق حتى مستوى 7.85 - 8.00 مجددا     خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق  عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> مساء الفل يابوالانوار بقولك ممكن الكابلات تصل الى 1.50 جنيه خلال الاسبوع القادم واخر اخبار عز للتسليح وشكرا لك،،،

 أهلا استاذ عبده   على الرغم من ان مستوى 1.50 يعتبر دعم جيد لسهم الكابلات الا ان  الهبوط ربما يمتد قليلا حتى 1.38 - 1.40  . تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## عياد

سهم سيدي كرير كسر اتجاه صاعد قصير المدى وسيتأكد الهبوط بكسر مستوى الدعم عند 20.80 ( الخط البني ) والهدف سيكون 19.80 دعم جيد للشراء    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## عياد

بالمناسبة مسألة هبوط السوق المصري اعتقد واضحة جدا خاصة مع اقفالات شهادات الايداع الدولية في لندن اليوم الجمعة حيث اوراسكوم تيلكوم تداولت بعيدا عن جدا عن مستويات اغلاقها بالامس قرب مستوى 71 جنيه للسهم تقريبا وكذلك  اوراسكوم للانشاء عند مستوى 560 جنيه تقريبا     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عياد

----------


## عبده المصرى

> أهلا استاذ عبده   على الرغم من ان مستوى 1.50 يعتبر دعم جيد لسهم الكابلات الا ان الهبوط ربما يمتد قليلا حتى 1.38 - 1.40  . تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيـــاد

 أهلا بأستاذى وحبيب قلبى عـيـــاد أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة أصلى بلم فى السهم من السوق تقبل ودى ،،،،  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

بارك الله فيك أخى عياد على تحليلاتك القيمه للأسف ياأستاذ عبده لست أمام الشارت الأن لكى أرى الموقف بوضوح وسأسعى جاهدا وراء مصادرى لأعرف مصير الكابلات الأيام القادمه وكما قلت من قبل الكابلات إستثمار متوسط الأجل وليس لمضاربه السريعه وأسلوبك فى تجزئة الكميات أثناء النزول رائع جدا

----------


## البروكش

> ايه ياعم الغيبة دى رحت البورصة تانى المهم بقولك بخصوص موقع ميست كل لما ادخل باليوزر نيم والباسورد واحب ادخل على اى بيانات داخلية يخرجنى تانى على الصفحة الرئيسية فهل كده لازم الاشتراك مع الشركة وعلى فكرة اخبار اشتراكهم السنوى ايه لان اخر مرة كان تقريبا حوالى 1100جنيه سنوى وشاكر ليك جدا،،،

   ازيك يا استاذ عبده 
هو بالنسبه لليوزر والباسورد عيبه انه بيخرج كتير بس ده اللى فى ادينا  :016: 
اما بالنسبه لاشتراكه انا معرفش اى معلومات عنه بس ان شاء الله هحاول انزل اى اخبار هاحصل عليها 
وممكن من على ميست تتدخل وتاخد كوبى بسرعه وتقرأ الاخبار او تطلع على الاسعار على مهلك

----------


## نور المصرى

ما زلت أنبه السوق سينزل اليومين القادمين 
وأعتقد نهاية التصحيح هاتكون فى الدائرة الزرقاء

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابــــــلات
أشارة الدخول الأولى كانت يوم 30-12 بشمعة Engulfing Bull ابتلعت الأربع شمعات السابقة لها وبفوليوم عالى
كما وافقت النقطة 3 على التريند لاين الهابط 
دخلت فى وتد متسع موضح باللون الأزرق السميك وخرجت منه وعملت بولباك بشمعة 3-2-2008
الارتداد من النقطة 1.65 سيكون بمثابة الارتداد من ثالث نقطة على الترند الموضح
(التريند لاين القوى يكون بالارتداد 3 مرات من خط التريند)
يذكر أن متوسط 50 يوم عند 1.64 
أدنى نقطة لجلسة الخميس كانت دعم 1.70 عند 38.2% لتصحيح الموجة الصاعدة الأخيرة
فى حالة كسره غدا نواجه 1.65 دعم التريند
1.64 متوسط 50 يوم
1.63 نسبة 50%
الدعم الأقوى 1.58 (61.8% فيبوناتشى)[/SIZE][/COLOR]

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الانوار عليكم ؟ 
واضح ان السوق فعلا في موجة تصحيح محترمة كما توقع الاخ نور 
نتابع 
نصيحه من القلب : اوعى تكون في البورصة المصرية ومامعكش أوراسكوم تيليكوم ؟؟72 سعر رائع!!

----------


## نور المصرى

كما قلنا ونبهنا نزل السوق اليوم 
السوق غدا فيه صعود وإحتمال ملاحظة تحسن السوق على أخر الأسبوع
للأسف  مشغول اليوم مش هاقدر أنزل شارتات
فرصه غدا ل T+0 جيده أرى الزيوت والمنتجعات 
ولو حد عنده رؤية أخرى يطرحها لإخوانه 
الكابلات كما قلنا سيتماسك مع نزول السوق
الكابلات جيده جدا 
أراكم غداً بعد جلسه سعيده إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> صباح الانوار عليكم ؟ 
> واضح ان السوق فعلا في موجة تصحيح محترمة كما توقع الاخ نور 
> نتابع 
> نصيحه من القلب : اوعى تكون في البورصة المصرية ومامعكش أوراسكوم تيليكوم ؟؟72 سعر رائع!!

 اهلا بك يامهندس هشام  لاتتعجل  بالشراء فربما تجدها تحت 72 جنيه قريبا ! :Yikes3:

----------


## عياد

> كما قلنا ونبهنا نزل السوق اليوم 
> السوق غدا فيه صعود وإحتمال ملاحظة تحسن السوق على أخر الأسبوع
> للأسف مشغول اليوم مش هاقدر أنزل شارتات
> فرصه غدا ل T+0 جيده أرى الزيوت والمنتجعات 
> ولو حد عنده رؤية أخرى يطرحها لإخوانه 
> الكابلات كما قلنا سيتماسك مع نزول السوق
> الكابلات جيده جدا 
> أراكم غداً بعد جلسه سعيده إن شاء الله

 على الرغم من الارتفاع في بداية جلسة اليوم الا ان المؤشر عاد وهبط سريعا ليغلق دون مستوى العشرة الاف نقطة ويبدو السوق ضعيف جدا ويشير الى ان هناك مزيدا من الهبوط القوي خلال الفترة القادمة  . مارأيك في الصعيد العامة للمقاولات ؟  خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

> اهلا بك يامهندس هشام   لاتتعجل بالشراء فربما تجدها تحت 72 جنيه قريبا !

  
عندي شك في انها تنزل اكتر من كده ؟
السهم عليه اخباااار 
الاخ نور المصري ؟؟ مطلوب رأيك

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> عندي شك في انها تنزل اكتر من كده ؟
> السهم عليه اخباااار 
> الاخ نور المصري ؟؟ مطلوب رأيك

  اوافقك الراي جدا  
واعتقد والله تعالي اعلم انه ذاهب الي 65 وهو سعر جيد للشراء والله تعالي اعلم  
تحياتي  :Asvc:

----------


## نور المصرى

أكتب لكم سريعا حتى نلتقى بعد الجلسه إن شاء الله السوق الأن غير مطمئن مذبذب جدا ندعوا الله أن لا يكسر 9600 حتى لا يذهب ل 8600

----------


## نور المصرى

أخى  عياد  نظره على إيجيترانس وأرجو إرفاق  شارت لها أرى فرصة جيده فيها قاع قناه

----------


## نور المصرى

إيجيترانس 
تكلمت عليها اليوم وهىب 22.99
وأخر الجلسه جابت 24.43
فوليوم محترم دخل فيها اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخى  عياد  نظره على إيجيترانس وأرجو إرفاق  شارت لها أرى فرصة جيده فيها قاع قناه

  

> إيجيترانس 
> تكلمت عليها اليوم وهىب 22.99
> وأخر الجلسه جابت 24.43
> فوليوم محترم دخل فيها اليوم

 اليوم 27.22
أداء أكثر من رائع
هدف السهم 33ج
حد أقصى للشراء 27.5
ممكن يعيد يختبر 25.5

----------


## نور المصرى

الزيوت المستخلصة 
pennant 
تتحقق إشارة الدخول  بإختراق 4.05 لأعلى لمستهدف 5.10

----------


## الصقر العربي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحياتي للأخوه جميعا وأرجو أن تقبلوني بينكم في هدا الباب المميز  لي سؤال بسيط كيف أحصل علي برنامج الشارت للبورصه المصريه  :A110:

----------


## البروكش

نريد راى الخبراء ندخل فى اوراسكوم تليكوم ولا ايه  :016:   ويا ريت راى الخبراء فى سهم المالية والصناعية المصرية

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحياتي للأخوه جميعا وأرجو أن تقبلوني بينكم في هدا الباب المميز  لي سؤال بسيط كيف أحصل علي برنامج الشارت للبورصه المصريه

 مرحب بيك أخى العزيز
فى هذا الشير ستجد البرنامج وتحديث يومى للبيانات 4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Stocks   

> نريد راى الخبراء ندخل فى اوراسكوم تليكوم ولا ايه   ويا ريت راى الخبراء فى سهم المالية والصناعية المصرية

 إن شاء الله ستجدالرد غدا
لأنى لست أمام الشاراتات الأن

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مرحب بيك أخى العزيز
> فى هذا الشير ستجد البرنامج وتحديث يومى للبيانات 4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Stocks   
> إن شاء الله ستجدالرد غدا
> لأنى لست أمام الشاراتات الأن

 بصراحة شديدة  انا لا اقلق الا من الشركات الكبرى  فتقريبا معظم التلاعب في البورصة يكون من الشركات الكبرى  ولا ينسى احد ما فعلته هرمز بتلاعب في سعر اسهمها  مما ادى لخراب الكثير من البيوت  لذلك تكونت عندي قناعة بان سوق الاسهم الامن ياتي بالعمل في اسهم الشركات الصغيرة  فما رأي الخبراء في ذلك

----------


## نور المصرى

> بصراحة شديدة  انا لا اقلق الا من الشركات الكبرى  فتقريبا معظم التلاعب في البورصة يكون من الشركات الكبرى  ولا ينسى احد ما فعلته هرمز بتلاعب في سعر اسهمها  مما ادى لخراب الكثير من البيوت  لذلك تكونت عندي قناعة بان سوق الاسهم الامن ياتي بالعمل في اسهم الشركات الصغيرة  فما رأي الخبراء في ذلك

 التلاعب فى الشركات الكبيرة والصغيرة على حدٍ سواء
وهناك أمثله كثيره 
لو عايز شركات مافيهاش تلاعب وإذا كنت غير متابع للشاشاة بإستمرار
فعليك بشركات الإستثمار طويل الأجل
تصعد صعود طفيف ولا تنهار وتوزع كوبون محترم كل سنة
مثل 
النساجون الشرقيون
موبنييل
قطاع الأسمنت
طره
أسمنت سيناء
جنوب الوادى
القومية للأسمنت
مصر بنى سويف 
فهذه الأسهم لا تنهار بوقوع السوق
تنزل نزول خفيف جدا 
أما باقى الأسهم فهى كلها كضاربات
سواء صغيره أو كبيرة
ويلزم متابعة جيده لها
وفهم جيد لقراءة الشاشه وألاعيب الميكر
والأهم يكون لديك مصدر موثوق منه للمعلومه    
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك

----------


## نور المصرى

هذا الأسبوع 
القاهرة للإسكان ستتحرك مجددا فى طريقها لجيم جديد
ورامكو للسياحة أيضا
هناك كلام على مختار إبراهيم تارجت 190ج 
شمال من دخل معى ونزل به السهم
السهم سيتحرك فى أى وقت

----------


## عياد

> بصراحة شديدة   انا لا اقلق الا من الشركات الكبرى  فتقريبا معظم التلاعب في البورصة يكون من الشركات الكبرى  ولا ينسى احد ما فعلته هرمز بتلاعب في سعر اسهمها  مما ادى لخراب الكثير من البيوت  لذلك تكونت عندي قناعة بان سوق الاسهم الامن ياتي بالعمل في اسهم الشركات الصغيرة   فما رأي الخبراء في ذلك

 اهلا بك اخي العزيز انا لا اتفق معك تماما  فالاسهم التي راس مالها كبيرة يعتبر السيطرة عليها والتلاعب فيها صعب  وذلك على عكس الشركات الصغيرة والتي راس مالها صغير  . ومهما تحرك صانع السوق بالسهم في اتجاه معين فمن خلال التشارت تستطيع تحليل سلوكه وساضع في المشاركة القادمة تشارت لسهم يوضح وجهة نظري  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

سهم شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات هبوط ثم صعود بحجم تداول مرتفع ثم اختراق بحجم تداول هو الاعلى منذ فترة ، السهم في يوم الاختراق اعلن زيادة راس المال  .  بعد هذا الكسر والاغلاق عند اعلى مستوى له يمكن الشراء الان بهدف اختبار مستوى المقاومة عند 10.00 ثم القمة عند 10.99 جنيه    خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

----------


## eng_hisham

> هذا الأسبوع 
> القاهرة للإسكان ستتحرك مجددا فى طريقها لجيم جديد
> ورامكو للسياحة أيضا
> هناك كلام على مختار إبراهيم تارجت 190ج 
> شمال من دخل معى ونزل به السهم
> السهم سيتحرك فى أى وقت

 الله ينور يا استاذ نور
بس انا عندي سؤال؟؟؟
هي دي توصيات ولا عندك مصدر ؟ 
الصراحه 10 على 10 ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> هذا الأسبوع 
> القاهرة للإسكان ستتحرك مجددا فى طريقها لجيم جديد
> ورامكو للسياحة أيضا
> هناك كلام على مختار إبراهيم تارجت 190ج 
> شمال من دخل معى ونزل به السهم
> السهم سيتحرك فى أى وقت

 القــــاهـــــرة للإسكــــــــان   
رامكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو   
مختـــــــــار إبراهيــــــــــم 
ملحوظة
 ( تم إلغاء عمليات يومى الأربعاء والخميس ليصبح سعر فتح مختار 62ج يعنى الشمعتين قبل النهارده لاغيين )    
شمـــــال الصعيــــــد   
الحمد لله  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الزيوت المستخلصة 
> pennant 
> تتحقق إشارة الدخول  بإختراق 4.05 لأعلى لمستهدف 5.10

 تمت إشارة الدخول

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله ينور يا استاذ نور
> بس انا عندي سؤال؟؟؟
> هي دي توصيات ولا عندك مصدر ؟ 
> الصراحه 10 على 10 ؟؟

 القانون يكفل لى الحفاظ على سرية مصادرى :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين للإسكان 
أعتذر
نسيتها تماما أمس أرجو المغفره :Hands:  
فيها 20ج

----------


## eng_hisham

> القانون يكفل لى الحفاظ على سرية مصادرى

 وانا مع القانون وانصح بعدم الافصاح عن مصادرك 
بس من اليوم انا معاك في الكلام ده ؟؟ 
بس ملاحظ انك بتتأخر علينا شوية 
شكرااا جزيلا

----------


## نور المصرى

عوده إلى تحفتنا الجميله
اللى مطلعه عنينا 
الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية 
أثبت دعم 1.68 قوته وبدأ تجميع السهم من عندها
وبعد فتره تجميع إنطلقت الملعونه لا تأبه شيئاً 
هل سيقف بلطجى المنطقه عند ناصية 1.90
وسينجح فى وقف جماحها وترجع مره أخرى تشحذ أسلحتها للمعركه الكبرى 
أم هناك أخبار سوف تنزل الحاره هذا الأسبوع
تجبر البلطجى على الإنكسار أمامها
عموما هانشوف فوليوم أسلحتها عند الناصية  
كان معكم نور المصرى من على الناصية  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

إيجيترانس 
عادت وأختبرت 25ج مره أخرى
الحياه كر وفر
لابد من إجبار البياع على الخروج قبل الصعود
حتى لايقف عثره أمام السهم فى صعوده 
ماتنسوش 33ج طمع لأ
يعنى لو جابت 32 مش وحش

----------


## نور المصرى

ننتظر أخونا عيـــــــاد
ليضع لنا وجه نظره فى الأسهم المطروحة 
له وجهة نظر أحترمها تماماً
وله رؤية ثاقبة
أتمنى أرى تعليقك اليوم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng_hisham

> المصريين للإسكان 
> أعتذر
> نسيتها تماما أمس أرجو المغفره 
> فيها 20ج

 اخ نور انا هبدأ معاك بالسهم ده ؟  
يعني شراء بكره والبيع عند 20 ولا 14+20 = 34ج
هل تعتقد ان فيه اعادة اختبار لمستويات 13 ؟؟ 
السؤال طبعا كمان للرائع عياد 
انا داخل ايجيبترانس كمان ؟ 
بس ايه رأيكم في ايكون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخ نور انا هبدأ معاك بالسهم ده ؟  
> يعني شراء بكره والبيع عند 20 ولا 14+20 = 34ج
> هل تعتقد ان فيه اعادة اختبار لمستويات 13 ؟؟ 
> السؤال طبعا كمان للرائع عياد 
> انا داخل ايجيبترانس كمان ؟ 
> بس ايه رأيكم في ايكون؟؟؟؟؟

  
المصريين للإسكان
ميكر مجنون فى ثانية يجيبه الأرض وفى ثانية تانى يرفعه السما
هو على الشارت أعاد الإختبار خلاص
ممكن يجيب 14ج بس الله أعلم ممكن ماتشفهاش 
إيجيترانس فيها إن شاء الله 32 على الأقل
عند رؤية فوليوم عالى أخرج بلا تفكير  
إيكون مش متابعها للأسف

----------


## نور المصرى

دلتا للإنشاء والتعمير 
بينها هاترجع لأمجادها 
يمكن نشوف 45ج قريبا فى الأفق 
يمكن

----------


## عياد

> المصريين للإسكان
> ميكر مجنون فى ثانية يجيبه الأرض وفى ثانية تانى يرفعه السما
> هو على الشارت أعاد الإختبار خلاص
> ممكن يجيب 14ج بس الله أعلم ممكن ماتشفهاش 
> إيجيترانس فيها إن شاء الله 32 على الأقل
> عند رؤية فوليوم عالى أخرج بلا تفكير  
> إيكون مش متابعها للأسف

 المصريين للاسكان عملت بريك اوت قوي وبحجم تداول كبير لليوم الثاني على التوالي واتوقع ان تواصل تقدمها حتى مستوى 17 جنيه كهدف اول ثم 19 كهدف ثاني ثم 23 جنيه كهدف اخير     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

مازالت لدي مخاوف من هبوط مدوي للمؤشر المصري ولن يتعدل الحال الا اذا تعدى المؤشر حاجز 10550 نقطة بقوة  انظروا للمقارنة التالية    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> مازالت لدي مخاوف من هبوط مدوي للمؤشر المصري ولن يتعدل الحال الا اذا تعدى المؤشر حاجز 10550 نقطة بقوة  انظروا للمقارنة التالية    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 كل المحلليين وأنا أولهم غير مقتنعيين بإستمرار السوق بدون تصحيح محترم 9100 على الأقل لكن تقول إيه فى بورصة أم بدوى المصريه الحل الوحيد فعلا تخطى 10500 بفوليوم قوى

----------


## نور المصرى

ياجماعه كلمتين بسرعه قبل بداية الجلسه القاهرة أخر فرصة شراء اليوم فيها 40 ج خلال أسبوعين إن شاء الله  أجيام هاتبدأ الشحن والقناه وتداول الحاويات رايحة ل 500ج

----------


## eng_hisham

> ياجماعه كلمتين بسرعه قبل بداية الجلسه القاهرة أخر فرصة شراء اليوم فيها 40 ج خلال أسبوعين إن شاء الله أجيام هاتبدأ الشحن والقناه وتداول الحاويات رايحة ل 500ج

 يا دكتور نور ايه الكلام الجامد ده؟ 
الله ينور عليك
عندي استفسارات عن الكلام ده 
- القاهره لسه ممكن ندخل فيها ولا لأ (ماشفتش الكلام بتاعك قبل الجلسة...اعذرني)
- الشحن ؟ قصدك الشحن والتفريغ!
- القناه ؟؟ للتوكيلات ولا مين؟؟؟
تداول الحاويات ؟ الدخول فيها لغاية كام ؟ 
بارك الله فيك ؟ وفي مالك؟؟وفي ولدك 
م/هشام

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا دكتور نور ايه الكلام الجامد ده؟ 
> الله ينور عليك
> عندي استفسارات عن الكلام ده 
> - القاهره لسه ممكن ندخل فيها ولا لأ (ماشفتش الكلام بتاعك قبل الجلسة...اعذرني)
> - الشحن ؟ قصدك الشحن والتفريغ!
> - القناه ؟؟ للتوكيلات ولا مين؟؟؟
> تداول الحاويات ؟ الدخول فيها لغاية كام ؟ 
> بارك الله فيك ؟ وفي مالك؟؟وفي ولدك 
> م/هشام

 وبارك فيك وفيكم أجمعين 
1- القاهرة ممكن لسه الدخول متاح حتى 27ج
2- هو فيه شحن غيرها بس الجيم بتاعها سريع يعنى 18 أو 19 وأقلب
3- طبعا القناه للتوكيلات مافيش غيرها سهم إسمه القناه غير بنك قناة السويس
وأنا لا أوصى ببنوك أو فنادق للشبهة الشرعية
4- تداول حاويات الدخول فى شمعه اليوم كان واجب مع الفوليوم العالى ده حتى 310 كويس  
أنا لما جاتلى الأخبار قبل الجلسه كتبتلكم من على الموبايل سريعا ودايما إن شاء الله
لو فيه جديد أثناء الجلسه هاكتبها على المنتدى على طول 
إن شاء الله ليلا سأرفق الشارتات

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياجماعه كلمتين بسرعه قبل بداية الجلسه القاهرة أخر فرصة شراء اليوم فيها 40 ج خلال أسبوعين إن شاء الله  أجيام هاتبدأ الشحن والقناه وتداول الحاويات رايحة ل 500ج

   :Hands:   :Hands:   :Hands:   :Hands:  
الحمد لله والشكر لله 
تداول الحاويات
كلام 500ج بس لو شفنا 400 يبقى فضل وعدل  
الشحن والتفريغ
19ج   
القناه للتوكيلات
60ج

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد
تمشى بخطى ثابته نحو 50ج

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين للإسكان
17, 19 , 22

----------


## نور المصرى

إن شاء الله الفوليوم اليوم وقوة الصعود ينبئ عن إستقرار السوق 
والحمد لله أولا وأخيرا
الأسهم التى طرحناها ماكسفتناش

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار يا معلم نور 
كلام جميل وان شاء الله فيه خير للجميع..... 
متابعة مستمرة معاك  
بالتوفيق،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الفل على الجميع يوم موفق إن شاء الله  أرى شغل الزيرو موفق إن شاء الله فى الزيوت  كلما كان قرب الترند لاين كان أفضل 4.34 لو علي قوى أول الجلسه نصرف نظر مقاومه 4.7

----------


## eng_hisham

الأخ عياد 
ما اقدرش انسااك وانسى اصبح علييييك 
صباح الأنوار عليكم جميعا

----------


## عياد

> الأخ عياد 
> ما اقدرش انسااك وانسى اصبح علييييك 
> صباح الأنوار عليكم جميعا

 اهلا اهلا  مهندس هشــام اعذرني للتأخر في الرد فقد كنت مشغولا طوال اليوم  :Eh S(7):   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> سهم شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات هبوط ثم صعود بحجم تداول مرتفع ثم اختراق بحجم تداول هو الاعلى منذ فترة ، السهم في يوم الاختراق اعلن زيادة راس المال   . بعد هذا الكسر والاغلاق عند اعلى مستوى له يمكن الشراء الان بهدف اختبار مستوى المقاومة عند 10.00 ثم القمة عند 10.99 جنيه    خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

 مبروك لمن اشترى سهم الصعيد فقد سجل اعلى مستوى له عند 13.97  ليحقق بذلك السهم ربحا قدره 55% وشمعة اليوم تشير للخروج من السهم   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

سهم الكابلات ارتفع منذ بداية الجلسة مخترقا مستوى المقاومة عند 1.90 بحجم تداول قوي ليخترق الحد العلوي لنموذج المثلث الصاعد ويهدف السهم لمستوى 2.40 كهدف أولي للمثلث  . السهم تراجع مع تراجع السوق بشكل عام حتى اقترب من مستوى الدعم 1.90 لذا يمكن الشراء حول هذا المستوى مع بداية جلسة الغد الخميس 21 فبراير 2008   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> عوده إلى تحفتنا الجميله
> اللى مطلعه عنينا 
> الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية 
> أثبت دعم 1.68 قوته وبدأ تجميع السهم من عندها
> وبعد فتره تجميع إنطلقت الملعونه لا تأبه شيئاً 
> هل سيقف بلطجى المنطقه عند ناصية 1.90
> وسينجح فى وقف جماحها وترجع مره أخرى تشحذ أسلحتها للمعركه الكبرى 
> أم هناك أخبار سوف تنزل الحاره هذا الأسبوع
> تجبر البلطجى على الإنكسار أمامها عموما هانشوف فوليوم أسلحتها عند الناصية  
> كان معكم نور المصرى من على الناصية

 توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى وحده 
أعلى فوليوم فى تاريخ الكابلات

----------


## عياد

سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة استطاع خلال جلسة الثلاثاء اختراق مستوى المقاومة 590 جنيه بحجم  تداو قوي ويتوقع ان يواصل السهم تقدمه خلال الفترة القادمة حتى مستوى 620 ثم 640 ثم 660 جنيه ، ويمكن الشراء مع قرب اختبار مستوى الكسر عند 590 مجددا     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

هبوط السوق اليوم ككل بسبب نزول الأسواق العالمية
والحمد لله الداو تماسك نفسه اليوم وإستطاع حتى الأن الصعود
مايقرب 450 نقطه بعد هبوطه 952 نقطه  
أعتقد أكثر الأسهم المرشحه لجيم سريع
الشحن والتفريغ بعد هبوط اليوم 
أستاذ عياد سوف يرفق لها شارت الأن

----------


## عياد

الشركة العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ يلاحظ وجود حجم تداول جيد عليها خلال الجلسات الاخيرة مع اختراق للمقاومة 13.85 لذا يمكن الشراء مع اعادة اختبرا مستوى المقاومة المكسورة بهدف مستوى 17 جنيه كما هو موضح على الشارت التالي     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم 
عدنا للمتابعه مره اخرى معاكم صباح الخميس 
القاهرة للاسكان وايجبترانس مواصله  
الشحن والتفريغ ؟ والكابلات اليوم ان شاء الله  :18:  :18:  
بالتوفيق استاذ نور والعميد عياد    :015:

----------


## عياد

صباح الخير استاذ هشام أنا أرى أفضل الفرص موجودة على الكابلات واوراسكوم للانشاء وان شاء الله السوق سيكون جيد مع ارتفاع الاسواق العالمية صباحا واغلاق المؤشرات الامريكية الجيد مساء الامس

----------


## eng_hisham

اخي عياد 
معنى كلامك الابتعاد عن القاهره والشحن وايجيبترانس مؤقتا حتى ثبات السوق 
اوراسكوم للانشاء رائع بس محتاج مني شوية تسييل مقدرش اعمله اليومين دول 
ربنا يرزق الجميع

----------


## عياد

> اخي عياد 
> معنى كلامك الابتعاد عن القاهره والشحن وايجيبترانس مؤقتا حتى ثبات السوق 
> اوراسكوم للانشاء رائع بس محتاج مني شوية تسييل مقدرش اعمله اليومين دول 
> ربنا يرزق الجميع

  لالا انا قصدت الفرص للدخول في السوق في جلسة اليوم  القاهرة رائعة جدا 24.47 جنيه حتى الان  :015:

----------


## عياد

رسالة من الأخ نور المصري يوصي بالدخول في سهم فوديكو  ( خارج المقصورة )

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياجماعه كلمتين بسرعه قبل بداية الجلسه القاهرة أخر فرصة شراء اليوم فيها 40 ج خلال أسبوعين إن شاء الله  أجيام هاتبدأ الشحن والقناه وتداول الحاويات رايحة ل 500ج

 
الحمد لله
القـــــــــــاهــــــــــــــرة   
الشراء الأن فيه خطوره 
هدف أول 31.15  هدف ثان 33.18
نخرج عند الهدف الثانى

----------


## نور المصرى

> رسالة من الأخ نور المصري يوصي بالدخول في سهم فوديكو  ( خارج المقصورة )

 أخى وصديقى أحمد عياد 
شكرا لك لسرعة توصيل المعلومة  :Eh S(7):    
سهم فوديكو جيد إن شاءالله وأخر يوم شراء يوم الأحد على هذه الأسعار
بعد ذلك لا 
ويباع عند التسوية بمكسب إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

أجيام جديده 
إن شاء الله ستبدأ الدلتا للإنشاء جيم محترم بمجرد إختراق 28.25 
المتحده للإسكان هتحصل أختها القاهرة  
للأسف مش هاقدر أنزل شارتات عشان مستعجل 
شحن وتفريغ فيه ل19ج  خلى بالك من التسوية لاتأخذ فى نقط عالية
المصريين للإسكان بعد تصحيح سيعاود الصعود  
أخى عياد برجاء إرفاق شارتات فوديكو والمتحده والدلتا
شكرا لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصقر العربي

أخي نور ما رأيك في سهم الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات  
شكرا جزيلا :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخي نور ما رأيك في سهم الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات  
> شكرا جزيلا

 جيد جدا جدا جدا جدا إحتفااااااااظ

----------


## الصقر العربي

> جيد جدا جدا جدا جدا إحتفااااااااظ

 شكرا حبيبي :Eh S(7):

----------


## حلاوة العنتبلى

> أجيام جديده 
> إن شاء الله ستبدأ الدلتا للإنشاء جيم محترم بمجرد إختراق 28.25 
> المتحده للإسكان هتحصل أختها القاهرة  
> للأسف مش هاقدر أنزل شارتات عشان مستعجل 
> شحن وتفريغ فيه ل19ج خلى بالك من التسوية لاتأخذ فى نقط عالية
> المصريين للإسكان بعد تصحيح سيعاود الصعود
> أخى عياد برجاء إرفاق شارتات فوديكو والمتحده والدلتا
> شكرا لك

 يا معلم يا معلم  انا شوفت لك موضوع مشابه فى منتدى الجيران كان موضوع رائع ايضا تسلم دماغك يا باشا  و ان شاء الله الجيمات تتم باحسن ما يكون   تمنياتى بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا معلم يا معلم  انا شوفت لك موضوع مشابه فى منتدى الجيران كان موضوع رائع ايضا تسلم دماغك يا باشا  و ان شاء الله الجيمات تتم باحسن ما يكون   تمنياتى بالتوفيق

 الله يكرمك
ونتمنى أن نكون سبب فى تعويض خسائر الكثير من ضحايا البورصه المصرية

----------


## نور المصرى

أجيام الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله
إيكون - شمال الصعيد - الدلتا للإنشاء - المتحده للإسكان 
مؤشراتها جيده ونتوقع لها جيم جميل 
برجاء أخى عياد إضافة المؤشرات

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار على الجميع  
النهارده الجمعه واجازه وانا بسميها يوم الواحد ياخد فيه نفسُه  :013:  :013:  
الأستاذ نور المصري مبدع فعلا  
العميد عياد اكثر من رائع (ماتسألنيش ليه عميد مش لواء ؟؟ عشان انا ما اعرفش) 
نراكم على خير

----------


## eng_hisham

> الله يكرمك
> ونتمنى أن نكون سبب فى تعويض خسائر الكثير من ضحايا البورصه المصرية

  
تعويض ايه يا معلم !! 
ده أنا لسه بدري عليا قوي عشان كلمة تعويض دي ؟ 
انا من ضحايا كل حاجه تتخيلها ؟ 
بس ربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> تعويض ايه يا معلم !! 
> ده أنا لسه بدري عليا قوي عشان كلمة تعويض دي ؟ 
> انا من ضحايا كل حاجه تتخيلها ؟ 
> بس ربنا يكرم الجميع

 بكده أنت من ضحايا العباره المصريه  :Big Grin:  إسلى على الخاص مخفظتك إيه وعلى كام والكمية وخسارتك الإجماليه وبإذن الله كله يتعوض

----------


## نور المصرى

بصوا على مصر والكيماويات

----------


## eng_hisham

بكده أنت من ضحايا العباره المصريه  :Big Grin:  إسلى على الخاص مخفظتك إيه وعلى كام والكمية وخسارتك الإجماليه وبإذن الله كله يتعوض     :Boxing:  :Drive1:  
للأسف انا عضو في المنتدى من سنتين بس مشاركاتي قليله جدا؟ لدرجة ان عدد مشاركاتي 15 منهم 10 يمكن في الموضوع ده :Big Grin: ؟ لما اكملهم الاسبوع ده ويوصلوا 20 هبعتللك الحكاية كلها ع الخاص

----------


## نور المصرى

ياراجل أعمل 5 مشاركات في مواضيع مختلفه حتى لو هنا

----------


## eng_hisham

صدقني انا مش من هوات الردود العشوائية ؟ يعني مابحبش احط ردود وخلاص عشان عدد المشاركات عندي يزيد واخد اسم وتصنيف و الكلام ده ؟ انا برد فعلا لما يكون في حاجه شدت انتباهي  
زي مواضيعك كده يا معلم  :015:   
انا هلف في المنتدى شوية كده احطلي مشاركتين في الفوركس وارجعلك ؟  :016:  
ولا اقولك هعمل توصيتين  :Ongue:

----------


## eng_hisham

اوجه نداء للأخ عياد بأنه يثبت الموضوع ده في منتدى الاسهم الأمريكية ؟
 فعلا موضوع مفيد ومميز    :Good:  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

على فكره أنا أرفض تثبيت الباب لأن الأبواب الثابته تهمل عادة والموضع لو جيد هايفضل فى الصفحه الأولى بدون تثبيت فأنا أترك الحكم للناس وهما اللى هايصنفوه

----------


## eng_hisham

الأخ نور 
وصلوا 20 مشاركة وبعتلك ع الخاص فعلا  
تحياتي

----------


## remo

قولى يا نور باشا اخرج منين فى المنتجعات ولا اصبر علية انتم قمتم بالرد عليا بس كنت حاسس انة هيصعد وفعلا طلع ل8.94 بس بردة منتظر اكثر من كدة مع العلم انى شارية من 7.97 
والله الموفق 
همسة موصوع رائع فعلا

----------


## شريف دعبس

> قولى يا نور باشا اخرج منين فى المنتجعات ولا اصبر علية انتم قمتم بالرد عليا بس كنت حاسس انة هيصعد وفعلا طلع ل8.94 بس بردة منتظر اكثر من كدة مع العلم انى شارية من 7.97 
> والله الموفق 
> همسة موصوع رائع فعلا

 بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
الاستاذ نور
المنتجعات  ايجابى 
احتفظ به و سترى الخير بأذن الله
شريف دعبس

----------


## نور المصرى

> الأخ نور 
> وصلوا 20 مشاركة وبعتلك ع الخاص فعلا  
> تحياتي

 جارى الرد   

> قولى يا نور باشا اخرج منين فى المنتجعات ولا اصبر علية انتم قمتم بالرد عليا بس كنت حاسس انة هيصعد وفعلا طلع ل8.94 بس بردة منتظر اكثر من كدة مع العلم انى شارية من 7.97 
> والله الموفق 
> همسة موصوع رائع فعلا

 المنتجعات جيد ولسه فيه شغل
بس من رأيى بدل وخش الدلتا للإنشاء
هاتعمل معاك واجب حلو وأسرع من المنتجعات الأسبوع ده أو إيكون   

> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
> الاستاذ نور
> المنتجعات  ايجابى 
> احتفظ به و سترى الخير بأذن الله
> شريف دعبس

 أنت صاحب مكان
ورأيى من رأيك إنه إيجابى
بس فيه حاجات أحسن :013:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الأخ نور 
> وصلوا 20 مشاركة وبعتلك ع الخاص فعلا  
> تحياتي

 تم الرد

----------


## remo

> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
> الاستاذ نور
> المنتجعات  ايجابى 
> احتفظ به و سترى الخير بأذن الله
> شريف دعبس

 الف شكر حبيبى شريف :Eh S(7):

----------


## remo

> جارى الرد   
> المنتجعات جيد ولسه فيه شغل
> بس من رأيى بدل وخش الدلتا للإنشاء
> هاتعمل معاك واجب حلو وأسرع من المنتجعات الأسبوع ده أو إيكون   
> أنت صاحب مكان
> ورأيى من رأيك إنه إيجابى
> بس فيه حاجات أحسن

 
بشكرك على ردك بس ممكن ترفق التشارت بتاع الدلتا للانشاء وافضل سعر للدخول فية والهدف بتاعة والف شكر ليك يا باشا  
ومعلش بقى بتقل عليك بالنسبة للمنتجعات اخرج منها فين انا كنت حاطط تارجت 9.43  
منتظر ردك :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا مش قاعد على الحهاز بتاعى
الأخ عياد هايرفع المشارتات اليوم أو غدا 
الجيم القادم
من درجة الأهمية 
شمال الصعيد هدف 58ج
إيكون هدف 29ج
الدلتا للإنشاء هدف 39ج

----------


## remo

> أنا مش قاعد على الحهاز بتاعى
> الأخ عياد هايرفع المشارتات اليوم أو غدا 
> الجيم القادم
> من درجة الأهمية 
> شمال الصعيد هدف 58ج
> إيكون هدف 29ج
> الدلتا للإنشاء هدف 39ج

 شاكر تعبك حبيبى نور :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> شاكر تعبك حبيبى نور

 العفو 
ربنا يقدرنا ونقدر نجيبلكوا الأجيام من أولها

----------


## شريف دعبس

هديه 
الاسكندريه لتداول الحاويات
سيناريو مشترك
لموجات اليوت
وليس السناريو المتفائل
شـــــريـــــف دعــــبــــس

----------


## عياد

سهم الصناعة العربية الهندسية للانشاء والتعمير ( ايكون ) . يتحرك السهم في اتجاه صاعد منذ بداية العام الماضي مكونا قناة صاعدة ويواجه السهم مقاومة هامة عن مستوى 25 جنيه وهي اعلى مستوى في تاريخ السهم ، كسر الحد العلوي للقناة الصاعدة وتأكيدها بكسر مستوى المقاومة 25 جنيه يجعل السهم يستهدف مستوى المقاومة التالية عند 29.65 جنيه    خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## عياد

سهم الدلتا للانشاء والتعمير  . يتحرك السهم في حركة عرضية بين مستويي 24.5 جنيه و 29 جنيه لذا في انتظار كسر احد المستويين لتحديد الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة ( مستوى 24.5 دعم قوي للسهم وهو ادنى مستوى له منذ مارس 2002 ) ، اذا استطاع السهم كسر المقاومة عند 29 جنيه بحجم تداول قوي فان الهدف الأول هو مستوى 34 جنيه وكسر هذا المستوى سيفتح الباب على مصراعيه لمزيد من الصعود حتى منطقة المقاومة التالي عند 40 - 41 جنيه      مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

سهم مصر لصناعة الكيماويات  . يتحرك السهم في قناة صاعدة منذ ابريل 2007 ويواجه السهم مقاومة قوية عند مستوى 20.24 وهي اعلى مستوى للسهم منذ فبراير 2006 وخلال جلسة الخميس الماضي استطاع السهم الصعود قليلا بحجم تداول قوي فوق مستوى المقاومة الا انه اغلق عليها ، اذا استطاع السهم مواصلة الصعود فانه يهدف للاهداف التالية على التوالي عند 22 ثم 25 ثم 29     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

الله ينور عياد باشا 
تسلم إيدك 
فاضل شمال الصعيد نجم الليله

----------


## eng_hisham

العميد عياد بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع والتحليل الرائع 
الاستاذ نور ؟ صدقني انت نجم النجوم ان شاء الله  
المتابعين جميعا ؟ ربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> العميد عياد بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع والتحليل الرائع 
> الاستاذ نور ؟ صدقني انت نجم النجوم ان شاء الله  
> المتابعين جميعا ؟ ربنا يكرم الجميع

 الله يكرمك 
بس بلاش نجم النجوم دى ياعم
إحنا فقراء إلى الله  
بس ماقولتليش نجم شباك ولا لأ  :Big Grin:

----------


## حلاوة العنتبلى

من عجائب البورصة المصرية  العالمية للإستثمار و التنمية    لهواة تسلق الجبال      بس لو بصيت على الناحية التانية هتلاقى إنه لهواة الزحلقة

----------


## eng_hisham

لا يا عم شباك مين! 
نجوم الشباك دول مجرد فقاعات ؟ تظهر بسرعة وتختفي بسرعة !!! 
نجم النجوم غير بقى !! هو اللي يطلع جامد ويصحح قليل (يعني فيوبانشي لغاية 23%) ويكمل طلوووع  :Yikes3:  
الناس بقى تحكم  انت مين فيهم ؟! :Noco:

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد 
بدون تعليق
[/SIZE] [/QUOTE]

----------


## نور المصرى

> لا يا عم شباك مين! 
> نجوم الشباك دول مجرد فقاعات ؟ تظهر بسرعة وتختفي بسرعة !!! 
> نجم النجوم غير بقى !! هو اللي يطلع جامد ويصحح قليل (يعني فيوبانشي لغاية 23%) ويكمل طلوووع  
> الناس بقى تحكم  انت مين فيهم ؟!

 عبد فقير إلى سبب لا أكثر بفضل الله تعالى

----------


## عياد

سهم شمال الصعيد  . يواجة السهم مقاومة قوية عند مستوى 40 جنيه واذا كسر هذا المستوى بحجم تداول قوي فان السهم يهدف لمستوى 52 جنيه ان شاء الله     خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

انا متفائل باغلاق السوق السعودي اليوم بارتفاع +208 نقطة ( 2.06% ) واتوقع ان تتبعه بقية الاسواق العربية غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

عياد باشا لا تقلق من السوق  طول ماالناس متوقعه إنهيار مش هايحصل  :Big Grin:  الإنهيار هايجيى والناس متخدره وفى قمة التفائل

----------


## ahmed taha

مساء الانوار 
علي عشاق الكيس واللي فاهمينه 
ما رأيكم في بنك فيصل الاسلامي الجنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والبنك المصري الخليجي اعتقد انه مستني اشاره الانطلاق وممكن تكون فرص في المهد بكره ان شاء الله ارفق الشارتات 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخيرات بنك فيصل جيد ونلاحظ طول فترة التجميع  مما ينبئ عن إنطلاقه قويه كعادته كل عام

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد كلمة السر إختراق 40.7 بفوليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

القاهره تغير دماء فقط لا تخافوا  شمال يجب الإختراق بفوليوم

----------


## eng_hisham

مساء الأنوار عليكم
نور المصري صباح الورد 
اتأخرت لظروف العمل بس اعتقد ان كله على مايرام حتى الان 
ايكون كده خلاص ولا نعافر عليها ؟ القاهره مستنيين ال 32 ؟  
رأيك في تليكوم؟ يهمني

----------


## نور المصرى

إيكون تاخد بحد أقصى 24.5

----------


## عبده المصرى

نظرة على شارت الصعيد الا يدعى للقلق من تكون شمعة انعكاس مماثلة لشمعة يوم 13 / 1 / 2008 والتى انحدر بعدها السعر بعد ان سجل هاى جديد عند 50.49 جنيه وصحح الى 34.04 جنيه وذلك حتى اقوم بتنزل الشارتات الموضحة بالتحليل بعد ذلك ان شاء الله،،،

----------


## Love For Ever

موضوع رائع ماشاء الله
ماهو رايكم اخواني بسهم بنك الاتحاد الوطني مصر؟ وبالشارت اذا امكن

----------


## شريف دعبس

الكاس واعاده  اختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور

----------


## ahmed taha

> مساء الانوار 
> علي عشاق الكيس واللي فاهمينه 
> ما رأيكم في بنك فيصل الاسلامي الجنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والبنك المصري الخليجي اعتقد انه مستني اشاره الانطلاق وممكن تكون فرص في المهد بكره ان شاء الله ارفق الشارتات 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 ده بعض الشارتات الاليوتيه 
نتمني مراجعتها وان صحت ان شاء الله تكون مكاسب في غايه الروعه 
اتمني ان الاخ نور والاخ عياد والاخ شريف دعبس يرجعوها ويضعو رؤيتهم ليها 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

أيكون جيده 
شمال جيده
الكابلات بيع نصف الكمية على المقاومة 2.4 
المتاجره بنصف الكمية

----------


## Love For Ever

ماهو رايكم اخواني بسهم بنك الاتحاد الوطني مصر؟ وبالشارت اذا امكن

----------


## نور المصرى

> نظرة على شارت الصعيد الا يدعى للقلق من تكون شمعة انعكاس مماثلة لشمعة يوم 13 / 1 / 2008 والتى انحدر بعدها السعر بعد ان سجل هاى جديد عند 50.49 جنيه وصحح الى 34.04 جنيه وذلك حتى اقوم بتنزل الشارتات الموضحة بالتحليل بعد ذلك ان شاء الله،،،

 أستاذنا الكبير
دى شمعة تخويف البياع مقصوده
إن شاء الله فيها خير    

> الكاس واعاده  اختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور

 تمام
الكيس لاقلق منه قبل 11800   

> ده بعض الشارتات الاليوتيه 
> نتمني مراجعتها وان صحت ان شاء الله تكون مكاسب في غايه الروعه 
> اتمني ان الاخ نور والاخ عياد والاخ شريف دعبس يرجعوها ويضعو رؤيتهم ليها 
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 للأسف مشغول جدا ومش على الجهاز بتاعى
والنت سيئ  :Angry Smile: 
مش هاقدر أعلق عليهم دلوقتى
لكن لنا جوله مع بنك فيصل إن شاء الله   

> أيكون جيده 
> شمال جيده
> الكابلات بيع نصف الكمية على المقاومة 2.4 
> المتاجره بنصف الكمية

 
الكابلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالات
السهم الى مطلع عنينا 
للأسف قولت لمشرفنا عياد بلغ المنتدى بلاش بيع
بس للأسف هو ماكنش على النت
اللى باع ومعاه نصف الكمية
إحتفااااااااااظ
الميكر بيفضى السوق من الأسهم عشان يطلع براحته    

> ماهو رايكم اخواني بسهم بنك الاتحاد الوطني مصر؟ وبالشارت اذا امكن

 للأسف مش على الجهاز بتاعى
أستاذنا عياد يقدر يشرحلنا الخطوط العريضة لهذا السهم

----------


## نور المصرى

فى السريع  سماد مصر إيجفرت
السهم أبو ريحة 
إنطلاقة قوية للهم هذا الأسبوع

----------


## نور المصرى

كمان فى السريع
المتحده ونشوف هايعدى 24 بسهوله ولا لا
والكيماويات طبعا مش هايسيب السماد مع نفسه
وهايطلع وراه بس عشان تقيل نشوف 25 ومقاومه نفسيه هايعمل فيها ايه

----------


## عياد

> للأسف قولت لمشرفنا عياد بلغ المنتدى بلاش بيع
> بس للأسف هو ماكنش على النت
> اللى باع ومعاه نصف الكمية
> إحتفااااااااااظ
> الميكر بيفضى السوق من الأسهم عشان يطلع براحته

   اعذروني ياجماعة  فعلا اخي نور طلب مني ابلاغكم بعدم البيع ولكن لم الحق للاسف الشديد ، وملحوقة ان شاء الله وكنت كتبت للمهندس هشام والاخوة من كم يوم عن الكابلات وهو من اوائل الاسهم التي افتتح بها الاخ نور هذا الموضوع    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

سهم سماد مصر   يتحرك في موجة دافعة ثالثة  والهدف الول هو عرض القناة الصاعدة عند مستوى 35 جنيه كما على الرسم التالي   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم
قدر الله وماشاء فعل في الكابلات يا جماعه 
اللي باع النص نصيبه كده ويكمل بالباقي مع توصية نور والعميد عياد ؟ واللي لسه معاه يحتفظ وربنا يكرم
اللي مامعاهوش زي حالتي كده بقى يستنى اول تصحيح قريب في السهم ويدخل فيه ؟ 
سماد مصر شكله هيعمل شغل كويس ؟ المعلومة والتحليل في اتجاه واحد؟بس السؤال انه طالع من يومين اكتر من 15% ؟ هل ده وقت شرا ولا نستنى اول تصحيح؟ للخبراء طبعا! 
نهاركم سعيد ومليء بالسعاده والرزق ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> صباح الأنوار عليكم
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل في الكابلات يا جماعه 
> اللي باع النص نصيبه كده ويكمل بالباقي مع توصية نور والعميد عياد ؟ واللي لسه معاه يحتفظ وربنا يكرم
> اللي مامعاهوش زي حالتي كده بقى يستنى اول تصحيح قريب في السهم ويدخل فيه ؟ 
> سماد مصر شكله هيعمل شغل كويس ؟ المعلومة والتحليل في اتجاه واحد؟بس السؤال انه طالع من يومين اكتر من 15% ؟ هل ده وقت شرا ولا نستنى اول تصحيح؟ للخبراء طبعا! 
> نهاركم سعيد ومليء بالسعاده والرزق ان شاء الله

 اهلا مهندش هشام ، صباحك زي الورد ان شاء الله ممكن تشتغل عليه (T+0) بالشراء والبيع في نفس الجلسة وبعدين 15% مش كتير ولنا في الكابلات خير مثال طلع من 2.07 الى 2.70 في نفس اليوم أكتر من 30% بكتير في يوم واحد  تقبل خالص ودي

----------


## نور المصرى

لا خوف من السوق إن شاء الله والمؤسسات شاريه بغباء لاتصحيح قوى قبل 11800 التصحيح بيحصل كل يوم فى نفس الجلسه ويرد تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

حصريا لدينا فقط 
أهم زيادة رأس المال فى الكابلات
يوم الأثنين القادم 
سيحدث ضغط غفيف للورقه عند نزول الأسهم لكن لا خوف
من معه أسهم الإكتتاب لا يبيييييييييييييييييع

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد العامه للمقاولات
ماله ياعم نور 
طبعا طلع جامد جدا وخطر الدخول فيه
أه طبعا وأنت كنت بتقول كفايه عليه كده 
لأ مش خطر  :No3:  :No3: 
ليه بقى ياعم نور إنت هاتيجى فى الأخر وتخرف ولا إيه :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  
ياعم حلمك عليا بس أنا قلتلك حاجه قبل كده وطلعت غلط
قول ياسيدى 
دخول الصعيد على 14 لحد 14.5 وتطلعها  بمكسب حلو إن شاء الله الأسبوع الجاى وحش؟
لأ طبعا وزى الفل بس النهارده كان الحدف جامد جدااااااااا 
ياعم مالكش دعوه إسمع الكلام وهاتاكل الشهد
طيب وأمرى لله بس عارف لو جلت هاخنقك :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   
ده حوار بينى وبين نفسى وأنا بصراحه هاسمع كلام نفسى :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## الصقر العربي

أخي نور ما رأيك في أداء الحاويات اليوم؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخي نور ما رأيك في أداء الحاويات اليوم؟

 إذا كنت من المستثمرين متوسطى الأجل أو مضارب طويل البال أترك الحاويات داخل محفظتك وسترى الخير الكثير فى هذا السهم السهم ده ماشتغلش لسه وأمامه مشوار طويل جدا السهم ده كان معايا وهو ب 80ج وعارف  إنه سيصبح نجم 2008 لكن أنا لا اصبر للأسف وبعته بخسا ب 140ج

----------


## eng_hisham

وحـــــــــــــــــدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووه   لا اله الا الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> وحـــــــــــــــــدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووه   لا اله الا الله

 لا إله إلا الله  
سأطرح وجهه نظرى فى السوق  بعد ساعة إن شاء الله 
خيرا إن شاء الله 
ومن دخل على توصية لى سيرى خيرا بإذن الله
لكن إياكم والذعر ومايكونش حد رمى أسهمه بالبخس

----------


## eng_hisham

سأطرح وجهه نظرى فى السوق بعد ساعة إن شاء الله 
خيرا إن شاء الله  محتاجين وجهة نظرك في السوق طبعا ووجهة نظر العميد عياد ؟ مش عشان توصياتك ،عشان انتم المحلللين بتوعنا هنا . 
ومن دخل على توصية لى سيرى خيرا بإذن الله
لكن إياكم والذعر ومايكونش حد رمى أسهمه بالبخس  يا سيدي الفاضل ابدا والله ؟ متأكدين من الخير باذن الله ؟انسى اني شخصيا ارمي سهم واحد اليومين دول؟   تحيااااتي

----------


## remo

كنت عايز اسالك على كابو 
انا كنت شارية من على 2.17 من فترة كبيرة
كنت عايز رأيك ممكن اخرج منة فين 
منتظر ردك حبيبى نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> كنت عايز اسالك على كابو 
> انا كنت شارية من على 2.17 من فترة كبيرة
> كنت عايز رأيك ممكن اخرج منة فين 
> منتظر ردك حبيبى نور

 فوق الـ 3 ج   :Ohmy:

----------


## remo

> فوق 3

 يا نهار ابيض يا ريت بس انا بعت اكتر من نصف الكمية يا خسارة :Angry Smile:  :Doh:

----------


## remo

ويا ريت تقولى اية اللى ممكن اشترى فية مع العلم انى اشعر بان السوق فية حاجة غريبة 
وممكن يعمل حركة نصف كم  
وهتقل عليك اخرج فين مع المنتجعات؟

----------


## الصقر العربي

> لا إله إلا الله 
> سأطرح وجهه نظرى فى السوق بعد ساعة إن شاء الله 
> خيرا إن شاء الله 
> ومن دخل على توصية لى سيرى خيرا بإذن الله
> لكن إياكم والذعر ومايكونش حد رمى أسهمه بالبخس

 لا إله إلا الله منتظرينك تحليلك للسوق أخي الكريم

----------


## نور المصرى

> ويا ريت تقولى اية اللى ممكن اشترى فية مع العلم انى اشعر بان السوق فية حاجة غريبة 
> وممكن يعمل حركة نصف كم  
> وهتقل عليك اخرج فين مع المنتجعات؟

 منتجات تانى
إحنا مش قولنالك أخرج وهى ب 8.7 
ثانيا السوق كويس إلا
وأه من الكلمه دى 
متغيرات عالمية وازمه أخرى
لكن حتى مع ذلك سنصمد
لا إنهيار فى الوقت الحالى    

> لا إله إلا الله منتظرينك تحليلك للسوق أخي الكريم

 أنتهى من شارتاتى وأبحث من خلف الكواليس
وسوف أرفق تقرير عن السوق إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

فشل المؤشر اليوم في تجاوز مستوى 11400 نقطة وتراجع سريعا ليغلق عند أدنى مستوى له خلال الجلسة متاثرا بتراجع البورصات الأوربية، موجة التصحيح قد تمتد حتى مستوى القمة السابقة عند 11080 الا ان الاتجاه العام مازال صاعدا مستهدفا منطقة 11700 - 11800  . في انتظار تقرير استاذ نور المصري  تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> فشل المؤشر اليوم في تجاوز مستوى 11400 نقطة وتراجع سريعا ليغلق عند أدنى مستوى له خلال الجلسة متاثرا بتراجع البورصات الاسهم الأوربية، موجة التصحيح قد تمتد حتى مستوى القمة السابقة عند 11080 الا ان الاتجاه العام مازال صاعدا مستهدفا منطقة 11700 - 11800  . في انتظار تقرير استاذ نور المصري  تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 أتفق معك ولا تصحيح عنيف قبل نقاط 11700 : 11800
عنينا على النقاط دى ولازم عندها تسييل جزء كبير من المحفظة

----------


## نور المصرى

التقرير بعد 5 دقائق إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شهدنا اليوم نزول كبير فى جميع الأسهم بطريقه أوحت للجميع ببداية تصحيح قوى
لكنه تصحيح بسيط ليأخذ السوق مزيد من العزم
ويخرج البائع الكسبان ويغير الدماء فى الأسهم
ولا ننسى أن غدا نهاية أسبوع ونهاية شهر فى نفس الوقت 
ومما ساعد أيضا على حدوث هذا نزول الأسواق العالمية اليوم 
السوق مازال بخير  
ونستعرض بعض الأسهم التى طرحناها من قبل
ونبدأ بأخر توصية  الصعيد العامه للمقاولات
السهم جيد جدا وسيشهد طفره سعرية أخرى
ونزول اليوم جيد له 
لأن كان هناك جاب عند 13.2 على فريم الربع ساعة
ومن الجيد تغطيته
وسنرى علىالأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله هاى أعلى من السابق   القاهرة للإسكان
السهم يجهز لإنطلاقه أخرى
وكاد أن ينطلق لكن السوق للأسف
 عنده دعم عند 27ج لو رأيناها شراء جيد وأمن  سماد مصر إيجيفرت
تبين لنا من أداء السهم أن الميكر لم يصرف كميته
وأنه ينوى على إستكمال الصعود مره أخرى
ونرى ذلك من كمية الشراء ماركت
وضعف كميات البيع  المتحده للإسكان
السهم ينتظر فيه خير كثير كثير كثير
هذا السهم أقوى من القاهرة للإسكان
بس ميكر القاهرة أشطر شوية  الصناعات الهندسية ( أيكون )
هذا السهم الذى تأخر إنطلاقه
عليه زيادة لرأس المال بالإضافة إلى قوة الشركة + ميكر قوى  الدلتا للإنشاء
الله يخرب بيتك ياعلى ياعلبه
عايز يمص السهم لأخر تنتوفه مع إنه معه 99% من كمية الأسهم
وسينطلق أيضا ويعتبر من الأسهم التى مازالت فى أول مشوارها    

> بصوا على مصر والكيماويات

 مصر للكيماويات تحدثنا عنها وهى ب 18ج تقريبا
اليوم كان ب 22 قبل النزول
السهم على 20ج جيد للشراء      

> الزيوت المستخلصة 
> pennant 
> تتحقق إشارة الدخول  بإختراق 4.05 لأعلى لمستهدف 5.10

 
جابت الهدف بالمللى  5.10 ونزلت فوريره    

> هذا الأسبوع 
> القاهرة للإسكان ستتحرك مجددا فى طريقها لجيم جديد
> ورامكو للسياحة أيضا
> هناك كلام على مختار إبراهيم تارجت 190ج 
> شمال من دخل معى ونزل به السهم
> السهم سيتحرك فى أى وقت

 القاهرة تحركت وتكلمنا عنها     المقاولات المصرية مختار إبراهيم
تكلمنا عنه وهو ب 84ج
اليوم ب 134ج
ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه  الإسكندرية لتداول الحاويات
إستثمار واللى يقعد فيه مش هايخسر   شمال الصعيد
السهم ده زعلنى
بس لسه فيه خير    
وفىالنهاية حسن السوق ولا حسن البضاعة
والحمد لله لسه السوق فيه خير

----------


## عياد

الأسواق العالمية
. المؤشرات الامريكية كانت مختلطة بالامس بين صعود وهبوط الا ان اغلبها اغلق في المنطقة الخضراء او حول مستوى الافتتاح وكذلك المؤشرات الاسيوية ارتفع مؤشر هانج سينج صباحا ونيكاي يقترب من الافتتاح حتى الان واتوقع ان فتح السوق على تراجع بسيط قبل أن يبا في الصعود والاغلاق في المنطقة الخضراء ان شاء الله  . خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم  
لا خوف ان شاء الله من كلام الأخ نور والعميد عياد 
رزقكم الله جميعا اليوم ؟ نهاية اسبوع وشهر ورزق مديد ان شاء الله

----------


## eng_hisham

نور باشا ؟ 
استغربت قوي انك نسيت حبيبتك ؟ الكابلااااات ؟  
ايه رأيك

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ؟ 
> استغربت قوي انك نسيت حبيبتك ؟ الكابلااااات ؟  
> ايه رأيك

 الحمد لله السوق جيد وقفل جيدا
والسماد إشتغل
عقبال الباقى  
الكابلات سهم المستقبل
محافظ حاليا على الدعم

----------


## عياد

> سهم سماد مصر    يتحرك في موجة دافعة ثالثة والهدف الأول هو عرض القناة الصاعدة عند مستوى 35 جنيه كما على الرسم التالي    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 السهم تقريبا اصاب الهدف الأول حيث سجل أعلى مستوى له اليوم عند 34.90 جنيه   خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

> السهم تقريبا اصاب الهدف الأول حيث سجل أعلى مستوى له اليوم عند 34.90 جنيه   خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

 الله ينور ياعياد
المقاومة التانية 38ج 
قبل مانشوفه فوق 40ج :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله  
كما نبهنا أمس السوق جيد
الحليج طار طار 
وفاضل العربية الرزله
بس هاتطير هاتطير وستلحق بإخوتها بعد مازهقت الناس 
الصعيد جيد جيد جيد مايتسابش
القاهرة شلتنى بس لسه فيها شوية 
الدلتا - أيكون - شمال - فوديكو
ليهم يوم وعن قريب إن شاء الله
اللى معاه مايزهقش ويبيع عشان يلحق حاجه طارت
ولا هايجيب اللى طارت واللى سابها هايلاقيها طارت منه

----------


## نور المصرى

مختار مازال متألقا وسيزداد تألقا
ماتستغلاش سعره دلوقتى 
هايجيى يوم قريب وتقول فاكر ايام لما كان ب 150ج
ياريتنى كنت إشتريته  
أياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اام

----------


## نور المصرى

عياد باشا حللنا كده النيل للكبريت NMPF 
أنا شايف السهم فى قاع حلو وشكله قرب يشتغل

----------


## امجد محمد

مش لاقى كلام اقدر اوصف بيه اعجابى و تقديرى لمجهودكم  حبيبى نور المصرى و مشرفنا الغالى احمد عياد  لكن عندى استفسار عن طريقه الحصول على البيانات التاريخيه للبورصه المصريه فى الميتاستوك  ملحوظه ... لو الشرح هياخد مجهود كبير فلا داعى ابدا لوجع الدماغ  انا بادخل على موقع تيكرشارت ...و بيقوم معايا بالواجب و زيادة

----------


## عياد

> مش لاقى كلام اقدر اوصف بيه اعجابى و تقديرى لمجهودكم  حبيبى نور المصرى و مشرفنا الغالى احمد عياد  لكن عندى استفسار عن طريقه الحصول على البيانات التاريخيه للبورصه المصريه فى الميتاستوك  ملحوظه ... لو الشرح هياخد مجهود كبير فلا داعى ابدا لوجع الدماغ  انا بادخل على موقع تيكرشارت ...و بيقوم معايا بالواجب و زيادة

 أهلا اهلا حبيبي أمجد  والله انا سعدت كثيرا اما شفت مشاركاتك في المنتدى اليوم ويارب تكون معانا على الداوم  . بالنسبة لموضوع ملفات الميتا ستوك للسوق المصري يمكنك الضغط هنا وتحميل الملف المضغوط وفك الضغط ثم فتحه من خلال برنامج الميتا ستوك . تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

----------


## moha_fatah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لكم جزيل الشكر والمجهود المبذول جزاكم الله كل الخير 
ولى استفسار عن سهم ( راكتا )   مارأيكم التحليلى ؟
وشكرا لكم

----------


## eng_hisham

مساء الأنوار عليكم  
انا شايف الموضوع هس هس ؟؟ هو فيه ايه 
اسبوع جديد وعمر مديد ورزق عديد ان شاء الله 
السيد نور المصري مطلوب فورا قبل بداية الشهر والاسبوع والتداول  :Regular Smile:   
نراكم على خير

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ثقةً بالله توكلت على الله 
أولا لقد من الله علىّ أنى أستطيع أن أحصل على معلومة نستفيد بها
وكما أكرمنى الله بفضله وأستطعت أن أصل لمعلومة تكون سبب مكسب لى
وكم يعلم الله إننا نبذل جهدا غير عادى للحصول على المعلومة تفيدنى وتفيدك
وكرد جزء من فضل الله عليه لا أبخل بمعلومة قد تفيد أحد من أخواننا
فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان 
 أحب أن أنوه على الأسهم التى أقوم بالتوصية عليها
قد لا تتحرك سريعا وتذهب مباشرة إلى مستهدافاتها 
وقد يحدث مايؤجلها قليلا وهذا خارج عن إرادة الجميع وعن الميكر نفسه
وأنا لن أخجل أن أكون قد وصيت بسهم ورأيت فيه بعد ذلك أن هناك ما يؤخره 
أن أقول لكم بدلوه 
ولمن لايجيد تبديل مراكزه وتبديل أسهمه
وأراد أن يستقر فىالسهم فسيرى فيه خيراً إن شاء الله عاجلا أم آجلا 
نستعرض أسهمنا سريعا وسننوه عن الأسهم التى يجب تبديلها 
المتحده للإسكان
 خبر إكتتاب ويجب البيع مع طلعة الخبر 
القاهرة للإسكان
 مازال به خير حتى 35ج 
الصناعات الهندسية ( أيكون )
 سهم فى ترند صاعد منذ عاميين
السهم سينطلق قريبا ومن معه يحتفظ ومن خارجه الشراء بين 23 إلى 24ج 
سماد مصر إيجفرت
إنطلق السهم فعلا وفيه خير حتى 40ج أو أعلى قليلا
هذا السهم كل مرحلة بيعمل جنى أرباح سريع وهذا يؤهله لإستمرارية الصعود 
مختار إبراهيم
السهم إنطلق ومنطلق وسيستمر إنطلاقه حتى 300ج ( محدش يستغرب ) 
العربية حليج
ثقيل بس فيه خير ولمن لا يريد الدخول الأن ينتظر إختراق 10.7 بفوليوم لهدف 14ج 
النيل للحليج
الشمعه الأخيرة بياع بياع بياع من معه يخرج وشكرا على كده عمل اللى عليه 
شمال الصعيد
مازالت جيده ونلاحظ عند محاولة الميكر الصعود بالسهم
وجد بياع ثقيل فترك السهم قليلا
أتوقع حركة هذا السهم فى خلال أسبوع لا أكثر 
الصعيد العامة للمقاولات
احدث توصية 
كان سعر السهم عند 13ج رائع ويوجد مشترى قوى فىالسهم
من أجانب وعرب ولكن تأجلت الجمعية التى كان مزمع إنعقادها يوم الجمعه 29/2/2008
ممكن أن يكون تأثير سلبى علىالسهم لكن تأثير مؤقت
من معه يحتفظ
وإذا رأى نقاط دنيا فى السهم عند 12ج مثلا
ليعاود الشراء ومن ليس معه إذا رأى 12ج يشترى وهوفى بطنه بطيخة صيفى
مهما كانت النقاط دنيا فى هذا السهم فهى فرصه لشرائه السهم سيعاود ويخترق أعلى قمه له إن شاء الله  
نيجى بقه للأسهم الواجب تبديلها
الدلتا - فوديكو
هما هايشتغلوا هايشتغلوا بس بصراحة مش عارف إمتى وإحتمال ماعرف أعرف قبليها
يبقى نبص علىالشاشة الدلتا إختراق 28.5 بفوليوم دخول مافيش نقاش 
فوديكو إختراق 35 بفوليوم     
أسهم جديده
أراسمكوا - النيل للكبريت - والجيزة العامة للمقاولات - غاز مصر 
أسهم فيها شغل قريبا
ونترك الميكرفون مع مشرفنا عياد ليحلل لنا هذه الأسهم بعد الجلسة 
أترككم فى رعاية الله

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار 
الأخ نور والعميد عياد  
الجميع 
متواصلون والهدف خير ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الدلتا بتلم دلوقتى اللى معاه يستنى شوية
اللى باع يبقى الحمد لله 
خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## نور المصرى

> الحمد لله  
> كما نبهنا أمس السوق جيد
> الحليج طار طار 
> وفاضل العربية الرزله
> بس هاتطير هاتطير وستلحق بإخوتها بعد مازهقت الناس 
> الصعيد جيد جيد جيد مايتسابش
> القاهرة شلتنى بس لسه فيها شوية 
> الدلتا - أيكون - شمال - فوديكو
> ليهم يوم وعن قريب إن شاء الله
> ...

  

> عياد باشا حللنا كده النيل للكبريت NMPF 
> أنا شايف السهم فى قاع حلو وشكله قرب يشتغل

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> الصعيد العامة للمقاولات
> احدث توصية 
> كان سعر السهم عند 13ج رائع ويوجد مشترى قوى فىالسهم
> من أجانب وعرب ولكن تأجلت الجمعية التى كان مزمع إنعقادها يوم الجمعه 29/2/2008
> ممكن أن يكون تأثير سلبى علىالسهم لكن تأثير مؤقت
> من معه يحتفظ
> وإذا رأى نقاط دنيا فى السهم عند 12ج مثلا
> ليعاود الشراء ومن ليس معه إذا رأى 12ج يشترى وهوفى بطنه بطيخة صيفى
> ...

 الحمد لله
الصعيد بيض وجهنا وكان قنبله اليوم 
والعربية للحليج طار طار :Big Grin:  
بس أنا محتااااااااااااااار :No3: 
اليوم كان محير جدا
إحتراق العربية ل 10.5 بفوليوم إشارة دخول قوية
فى نفس الوقت شمعة اليوم كان فيها بياع
وظهر جليا بعد وصوله ل 10.7
لكن عاد ولم كل المعروض 
بجد أنا محتار :016:  
أقولها وتوكلى على الله
الحليج هايكمل :Ohmy: 
وبنفس القوه 
لكن دعونا نراقب الشاشة مراقبة جيده
إذا إستطاع الإستقرار فوق 10.7 نبقى مطمئنين وهدفنا 13.90  :Hands:  
النيل للكبريت إشتغل حلو وأراسمكو وغاز مصر :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> كنت عايز اسالك على كابو 
> انا كنت شارية من على 2.17 من فترة كبيرة
> كنت عايز رأيك ممكن اخرج منة فين 
> منتظر ردك حبيبى نور

  

> فوق الـ 3 ج

 أى خدمه يامعلم :Good:

----------


## بك أستجير

أستاذنا الكبير نور المصري وأستاذنا الكبير عياد
بجد ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول فى هذا الموضوع من أجل نفع إخوانكم
كنت أريد السؤال عن الكابلات..نشتريها امتى؟؟؟
وكنت اريد السؤال عن بولفارا ايضا.. هى معايا دلوقتى ابيعها ولا استنى؟؟؟
والزيوت المستخلصة معايا برده ابيع امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معلش انا عارف انى تقلت عليكم شوية بس سؤال اخير اجيب منين الشارتات؟؟
يعني لو تدلونى على موقع فيه الشارتات يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا
ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم اللهم آمين

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذنا الكبير نور المصري وأستاذنا الكبير عياد
> بجد ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاء الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول فى هذا الموضوع من أجل نفع إخوانكم
> كنت أريد السؤال عن الكابلات..نشتريها امتى؟؟؟
> وكنت اريد السؤال عن بولفارا ايضا.. هى معايا دلوقتى ابيعها ولا استنى؟؟؟
> والزيوت المستخلصة معايا برده ابيع امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> معلش انا عارف انى تقلت عليكم شوية بس سؤال اخير اجيب منين الشارتات؟؟
> يعني لو تدلونى على موقع فيه الشارتات يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا
> ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم اللهم آمين

 اولا من غير أستاذ بتجبلى إرتكاريا ثانيا إنتظر الرد صباحا وليس آخرا نورت المكان وستجد غايتك إن شاء الله

----------


## بك أستجير

> اولا من غير أستاذ بتجبلى إرتكاريا ثانيا إنتظر الرد صباحا وليس آخرا نورت المكان وستجد غايتك إن شاء الله

 أخي الغالي(من غير أستاذ :Wink Smile: ) جزاك الله عني خيرا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  ولو كنت اعلم ما استطيع ان اعبر به عن امتناني اكثر منها لفعلت ولكنى لا استطيع اكثر من ان اوكل شكرك الى رب العزة تبارك وتعالى
والموضوع منور بيكم وبمساعدتكم لاخوانكم 
فى انتظار الرد صبحا بإذن الله :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم 
صباح الخير يا نجم ؟ العميد عياد مختفي من الخميس اللي فات "سلامات" 
بارك الله فيك اخي نور ؟ فعلا تبديل في وقت ممتاز مابين الدلتا والصعيد ؟ خروج من الدلتا على اعلى سعر يوم الاحد بس المنفذ قرف اللي جابوني عشان ياخد في الصعيد 
اعتقد النيل للكبريت دخلت معايا بس والله العربية للحليج دي لو ب جنيه واحد ما اهخدها ؟ دي ورتني ايام سودا في حياتي....  
تحياتي ليك وللجميع ورزق وفير ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> أستاذنا الكبير نور المصري وأستاذنا الكبير عياد
> بجد ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاء الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول فى هذا الموضوع من أجل نفع إخوانكم
> كنت أريد السؤال عن الكابلات..نشتريها امتى؟؟؟
> وكنت اريد السؤال عن بولفارا ايضا.. هى معايا دلوقتى ابيعها ولا استنى؟؟؟
> والزيوت المستخلصة معايا برده ابيع امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> معلش انا عارف انى تقلت عليكم شوية بس سؤال اخير اجيب منين الشارتات؟؟
> يعني لو تدلونى على موقع فيه الشارتات يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا
> ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم اللهم آمين

 اهلا بك اخي العزيز الاستاذ نور اتصل بي ويعتذر عن التأخر في الرد وسيرد عليك قريبا بخصوص بوليفار  . رايي ان بوليفارا انطلق متأثرا بالارتفاع  الدعم عند 8.50 والمقاومة التالي عند 10.30  وسأعود مساء بالشارت ان شاء الله  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> صباح الأنوار عليكم 
> صباح الخير يا نجم ؟ العميد عياد مختفي من الخميس اللي فات "سلامات" 
> بارك الله فيك اخي نور ؟ فعلا تبديل في وقت ممتاز مابين الدلتا والصعيد ؟ خروج من الدلتا على اعلى سعر يوم الاحد بس المنفذ قرف اللي جابوني عشان ياخد في الصعيد 
> اعتقد النيل للكبريت دخلت معايا بس والله العربية للحليج دي لو ب جنيه واحد ما اهخدها ؟ دي ورتني ايام سودا في حياتي....  
> تحياتي ليك وللجميع ورزق وفير ان شاء الله

 صباح الخيرات مهندس هشام اعذرني والله كنت مشغول جدا وبعدي سريعا على المنتدى وان شاء الله نعود مع التحليل الليلة . همسة هو انت من الناس اللي بتكره العربية للحليج زيي  :Big Grin:

----------


## eng_hisham

> صباح الخيرات مهندس هشام  اعذرني والله كنت مشغول جدا وبعدي سريعا على المنتدى وان شاء الله نعود مع التحليل الليلة .  همسة هو انت من الناس اللي بتكره العربية للحليج زيي

 يا باشا ولا يهمك  
انا حبيت اطمن بس لعل المانع خير 
نشوفك بالليل ان شاء الله

----------


## عبده المصرى

معلومات متنوعة

----------


## عبده المصرى

يتبع

----------


## عبده المصرى

تابع،،،،

----------


## عبده المصرى

تحليل للعربية للحليج  تحليل النصر للحاصلات

----------


## remo

> أى خدمه يامعلم

 اية الحلاوة دية يا متألق يا نجم البورصة المصرية ربنا يباركلك يا نور 
همسة اية حكاية ال3 دية وبعد ما تقول تطلع؟(عايز اعرف) :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> اية الحلاوة دية يا متألق يا نجم البورصة المصرية ربنا يباركلك يا نور 
> همسة اية حكاية ال3 دية وبعد ما تقول تطلع؟(عايز اعرف)

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
توفيق من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى   
تسلم أيدك يا أستاذ عبده يا أستاذنا  
بالنسبة لبوليفارا
قطاع الحليج واخد فى وشه وأتوقع لبوليفارا زيارة منطقة ال 10ج
والعربية كما قلنا أمس مكمله حتى 13ج علىالأقل 
الحمد لله
أخر توصياتنا كانت فى الصميم
كلنا شاهدنا غاز مصر والتحفة الجيزة للمقاولات أراسمكو لسه ماتحركتش
السماد لسه مكمل والنيل للكبريت تحرك بسيط لكن مازال فيه خير
الصعيد الرائعة عند 18 ج نخرج نصفها ونراقب منطقة ال 20ج 
لازلنا فى مشوارنا بعون الله تعالى ومازال فى جعبتنا أسهم أخرى
ستظهر فى وقتها وقريبا سهم تحفه أخر :Good:   
لى رجاء
كل من كسب من توصية لى أن يخرج من مكسبه جزء صدقه
حتى يبارك الله لنا فى أموالنا وصحتنا
والدعاء لى بظاهر الغيب

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة للكابلات 2.25 دعم جيد إستطاعت الحفاظ عليه
من يريد الشراء حول هذه النقاط حتى 2.37 جيد
وأتوقع زياره منطقة ال 3ج قبل نزول أسهم الزياده
لكن الشراء زياده عن هذه الأرقام فليكن بحرص
والسهم كما إفتتحت به هذا الباب
إستثمار متوسط الأجل 4 أشهر جيد جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

من لديه أسئله يطرحها
وسأحاول الإجابه عليها قبل جلسة غد

----------


## eng_hisham

> من لديه أسئله يطرحها
> وسأحاول الإجابه عليها قبل جلسة غد

 مسائكم خير ان شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك ياباشا ؟ 
شغل عشره على عشره والله ولا احلى من كده ؟  
شوية اسئلة ومش هتقل عليك
- القاهره خروج على 30 والحمدلله فيما رزق ؟ بقاله اكتر من مره يخبط فيها ويرد!
- الصعيد جاوبت عليها من غير ما اسأل يا باشا؟؟ انا ناوي ع ال 18 والحمدلله على كده :Good: 
-النيل للكبريت ؟ تارجت كام يا بوووب
-اراسمكو  ؟ نقاط دخوله الامنه؟
- سامحني وابعدني عن العربية والمنسوجات كله؟ :Big Grin:  
الدعاء ليك واجب ؟ بالنسبة للصدقه هبعتلك ع الخاص؟

----------


## نور المصرى

الكبريت مبدأيا 45 القاهرة رخمت 29.5 إخلع حتى لو تحت شويه بعد إذنك ياعياد ضع لنا دعوم ومقاومات الأسهم المطروحه

----------


## عياد

سهم مصر الجديدة للانشاء والتعمير  . السهم يتحرك حول منطقة الدعم 560 - 565 بحجم تداول منخفض ،وكما يظهر على الرسم فان حجم التداول يعتبر عامل مهم حيث ان الصعود دائما يكون بحجم تداول عالي والهبوط بحجم تداول منخفض لذا فانه من المتوقع ان يبدا السهم في الارتداد من مستويات الدعم الحالية مستهدفا مستوى 620 جنيه ثم 650 جنيه أترككم مع المؤشرات الفنية     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## بك أستجير

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتنا الاحباء نور المصري وعياد
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتهم 
وكان لي سؤال بخصوص 3 أسهم أخرى..
الزيوت المستخلصة وجنوب الوادي للاسمنت والمنتجعات السياحية........
وياريت لو تدلوني من اين احصل على الشارتات الخاصة بالشركات؟
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

سهم النيل للكبريت والمساكن الجاهزة  . استطاع السهم اختراق مستوى 36 جنيه بنجاح وبحجم تداول عالي وحافظ على هذا المستوى خلال جلسة اليوم ، كسر القناة الصاعدة بحجم تداول عالي سيفتح الباب لمزيد من الصعود حتى مستوى 44 جنيه     تبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

سهم الصعيد العامة للمقاولات  . تراجع السهم في موجة تصحيحية (2) حتى مستوى 50 % من الموجة الصاعدة ( 1) ، اذا استطاع السهم اختراق مستوى المقاومة عند 15.85 فانه سيواصل التقدم ضمن الموجة الدافعة ( 3 )  مستهدفا مستوى 16.50 ثم 19.50 ان شاء الله     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

ممكن تقبلوني معكم  :Asvc:  
أسمنت العامريه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية

----------


## Red Hat

أسمنت سيناء

----------


## Red Hat

السويس للأسمنت

----------


## eng_hisham

> الدلتا للإنشاء
> الله يخرب بيتك ياعلى ياعلبه
> عايز يمص السهم لأخر تنتوفه مع إنه معه 99% من كمية الأسهم
> وسينطلق أيضا ويعتبر من الأسهم التى مازالت فى أول مشوارها

  
الله يخرب بيتك يا علي يا علبه 
السهم طااااار 30.5

----------


## نور المصرى

الدلتا إشتغلت للعايز ومصر الجديده دخول دخووول

----------


## الصقر العربي

نور باشا ما مستهدفات الحاويات

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ما مستهدفات الحاويات

 مستهدف عالى وقت ماتشتغل مش هاتلحقها

----------


## نور المصرى

> مستهدف عالى وقت ماتشتغل مش هاتلحقها

 حاويات اليوم من 280ج ل 350ج سهم سوبر

----------


## الصقر العربي

> حاويات اليوم من 280ج ل 350ج سهم سوبر

 ما شاء الله
شكرا يا باشا

----------


## eng_hisham

الأخ العزيز نور المصري    بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الأخ العزيز نور المصري    بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك

 تكفينى هذه الدعوه الصادقه

----------


## شريف دعبس

> هديه 
> الاسكندريه لتداول الحاويات
> سيناريو مشترك
> لموجات اليوت
> وليس السناريو المتفائل
> شـــــريـــــف دعــــبــــس

  مبرووووووووووووووك https://forum.arabictrader.com/593525-139-post.html

----------


## eg_falcon

مجهود رائع فعلا يا شباب و لي سؤال ان امكن من فين ممكن نحصل على برنامج الميتا ستوك

----------


## Red Hat

> مجهود رائع فعلا يا شباب و لي سؤال ان امكن من فين ممكن نحصل على برنامج الميتا ستوك

 يوجد هنا البرنامج  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41876.html

----------


## Dr_nono

لينكات تحميل ميتاستوك   لتحميل الميتاستوك 9  http://www.4shared.com/file/26991722/3bdbf1c5  لتحميل الميتاستوك 10  http://www.4shared.com/file/27013060/aff79a5e  http://www.4shared.com/file/27038370/196bc127

----------


## نور المصرى

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب ومرحب بالأخ رجا من سوريا

----------


## Red Hat

> بارك الله فيكم ياشباب ومرحب بالأخ رجا من سوريا

 شكرا اخي نور المصري على الترحيب 
بارك الله بك ورزقك  :Eh S(7):  
موفق يارب

----------


## نور المصرى

إن شاء الله سأضع تقرير بسيط عن أسهمنا صباحا قبل الجلسه ومن لديه سؤال يضعه وسأجاوب عليه قبل جلسة غد

----------


## elsaeid

> إن شاء الله سأضع تقرير بسيط عن أسهمنا صباحا قبل الجلسه ومن لديه سؤال يضعه وسأجاوب عليه قبل جلسة غد

 السلام عليكم استاذنا الغالى
ممكن نظره على القناه للتوكيلات  :016:

----------


## بك أستجير

أسأل الله العظيم أن يبارك لكم فى هذا العمل ويجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء
وكان لي سؤال أخانا الغالي نور:
ما هو الوضع حاليا بالنسبة للمنتجعات السياحية
انا كنت شارى من 8.5 ومش عارف أعمل فيها ايه؟
هل أتخلص منها بالسعر الحالى مع نسبة الخسارة البسيطة دى؟؟؟ ولا انتظر لعل فيها فرصة ولو حتى للخروج منها تعادل؟؟
وأيضا بالنسبة لجنوب الوادي للاسمنت اعمل فيها ايه حاليا هى والزيوت المستخلصة؟؟؟
انا اعلم انى اثقل عليك بالاسئلة أخي لكن ده من عشمنا فيك ونرجو الله أن يتقبل دعائنا لك ويتقبل منك هذا السعي لاخوانك
ولي سؤال أخير سألته قبل كده كذا مرة لكنى لم أجد مجيب
من أين أحصل على الشارتات؟؟؟
أنا وجدت الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا يتحدثون عن الميتاستوك فهل يوجد به بيانات وشارتات البورصة المصرية؟؟؟؟

----------


## eng_hisham

> أسأل الله العظيم أن يبارك لكم فى هذا العمل ويجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء
> ولي سؤال أخير سألته قبل كده كذا مرة لكنى لم أجد مجيب
> من أين أحصل على الشارتات؟؟؟
> أنا وجدت الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا يتحدثون عن الميتاستوك فهل يوجد به بيانات وشارتات البورصة المصرية؟؟؟؟

 الرابط وضعه الأخ عياد في الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع ده في المشاركه رقم 15  اضغط هنا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم استاذنا الغالى
> ممكن نظره على القناه للتوكيلات

 من غير نظره
ربنا يباركلك فيها إحتفاااااااااااااظ
سترى خيرا وسأتناولها شرحا بعد قليل    

> أسأل الله العظيم أن يبارك لكم فى هذا العمل ويجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء
> وكان لي سؤال أخانا الغالي نور:
> ما هو الوضع حاليا بالنسبة للمنتجعات السياحية
> انا كنت شارى من 8.5 ومش عارف أعمل فيها ايه؟
> هل أتخلص منها بالسعر الحالى مع نسبة الخسارة البسيطة دى؟؟؟ ولا انتظر لعل فيها فرصة ولو حتى للخروج منها تعادل؟؟
> وأيضا بالنسبة لجنوب الوادي للاسمنت اعمل فيها ايه حاليا هى والزيوت المستخلصة؟؟؟
> انا اعلم انى اثقل عليك بالاسئلة أخي لكن ده من عشمنا فيك ونرجو الله أن يتقبل دعائنا لك ويتقبل منك هذا السعي لاخوانك
> ولي سؤال أخير سألته قبل كده كذا مرة لكنى لم أجد مجيب
> من أين أحصل على الشارتات؟؟؟
> أنا وجدت الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا يتحدثون عن الميتاستوك فهل يوجد به بيانات وشارتات البورصة المصرية؟؟؟؟

 
المنتجعات فترة تجميع نصيحة بدل بحاجه سريعة دلوقتى
أرشح مصر الجديده - الكابلات - القناه للتوكيلات - أموك
الزيوت المستخلصة قاع قناه جديده الأن لسه فيها خير
جنوب الوادى سهم إستثمارى من الدرجه الأولى
السهم ده مابيخسرش حد ده تسيب فيه فلوسك للزمن ومش هايغدر بيك
بالنسبة لبيانات الميتا ستوك أخونا المهندس هشام شرحها لك فى المشاركه السابقة 
وأى واحد عايز يسأل فى أى حاجه أنا تحت أمره إن شاء الله
وأسعد بالإجابه على الأسئله وربنا يهدينا الصواب :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مبرووووووووووووووك https://forum.arabictrader.com/593525-139-post.html

 إستناها عند 425 وإجنى أرباح
وإرجع خدها تانى وعينك على 500ج :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ثقتة بالله توكلت على الله 
السوق المصرى مازال بخير وإرتد من دعم 11100 تقريبا
وإن شاء الله عند إحساسنا بالخطر من السوق سوف ننبه علىالجميع 
الدلتا للإنشاء إشتغلت أمس وكما نبهنا منذ يومين بالتحديد أثناءالجلسة 
إننا رأينا علىالشاشة بوادر صعود  

> الدلتا بتلم دلوقتى اللى معاه يستنى شوية
> اللى باع يبقى الحمد لله 
> خيرها فى غيرها

 وشمال الصعيد أيضا إشتغلت نوعا ما ولكن ليس بالقوه التى كنا نتظرها 
القاهرة للإسكان سيتحرك فى خلال موجه جديده 
أسهمنا الجديده 
مصر الجديدة - القناه للتوكيلات - أموك - سيدى كرير 
قطاع البتروكيماويات سيشهد طفره سعرية قادمه وما أدراك ما هذا القطاع
سيذهب لأرقام خيالية 
قطاع الشحن والحاويات أيضا نجم من نجوم البورصه مازال فيه الخير
من معه الكابلات إحتفاظ إلى حين إشعار أخر
غاز مصر إنطلق كما نبهنا ومازال له تكمله  
أترككم الأن وإن شاء الله جلسة سعيده مليئه بالأرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

القناه للتوكيلات طاااااااااااااااارت

----------


## الصقر العربي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ثقتة بالله توكلت على الله 
> السوق المصرى مازال بخير وإرتد من دعم 11100 تقريبا
> وإن شاء الله عند إحساسنا بالخطر من السوق سوف ننبه علىالجميع 
> الدلتا للإنشاء إشتغلت أمس وكما نبهنا منذ يومين بالتحديد أثناءالجلسة 
> إننا رأينا علىالشاشة بوادر صعود  
> وشمال الصعيد أيضا إشتغلت نوعا ما ولكن ليس بالقوه التى كنا نتظرها 
> القاهرة للإسكان سيتحرك فى خلال موجه جديده 
> أسهمنا الجديده 
> مصر الجديدة - القناه للتوكيلات - أموك - سيدى كرير 
> ...

 أي سهم من قطاع البتروكيماويات ترشحه لنا أخي نور وشكرا علي الباب الرائع

----------


## نور المصرى

> أي سهم من قطاع البتروكيماويات ترشحه لنا أخي نور وشكرا علي الباب الرائع

 العفو أخىالعزيز
أموك - سيدى كرير 
أسهم فيها شغل جيد أيضا
مصر الجديده - النيل للكبريت - الكابلات - الجيزة للمقاولات - القناه للتوكيلات

----------


## mohamed elesary

السلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته 
برجاء التحليل الفنى لسهم المصـــــــــريه للا تصــــــــــــــالات 
وياريت تحليل باستخدام موجات اليوت

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته 
> برجاء التحليل الفنى لسهم المصـــــــــريه للا تصــــــــــــــالات 
> وياريت تحليل باستخدام موجات اليوت

 المصرية للإتصالات أصبح من الأسهم الإستثمارية
وأصبحت معشوقة للأجانب
وبالتالى تتبع التحليل الفنى من المقام الأول 
نترك التحليل الموجى للأستاذ عيد
فهو كفئ عنى فى أليوت

----------


## الصقر العربي

> العفو أخىالعزيز
> أموك - سيدى كرير 
> أسهم فيها شغل جيد أيضا
> مصر الجديده - النيل للكبريت - الكابلات - الجيزة للمقاولات - القناه للتوكيلات

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله
القاهرة تحركت فى موجه جديده هدف 37ج
من خارجها لايدخل
الكابلات تحركت أيضا ومصر الجديده والقناه للتوكيلات والجيزة للمقاولات وأراسمكو 
النيل للكبريت مازال جيد
الدلتا ميكر ربنا يسامحه وأسف إنى وصيت عليها مازال فيها خير لكن لا أحب طريقة الشغل هذه
شمال أداء ليس علىالمستوى المطلوب 
فيه عندى أسهم كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر لسه
بس بصراحه زهقت مش عارف أقول إيه ولا إيه 
عموما حتى يحين الجديد 
أسهم إحتفاظ
الكابلات - مصر الجديده - النيل للكبريت - أراسمكو - الجيزة للمقاولات 
وعلى فكره
أعتقد حان أوان النساجون الشرقيون
السهم التقيل الرزل
إستقرار فوق 55ج يطلعها فووووووووووووووووق 
تحياتى لكم 
وأتمنى لكم جلسة سعيدة غدا

----------


## eg_falcon

و ايه اخبار الصعيد العامة للمقاولات لسه التوصية لغاية 18 و لا ايه

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الخيرات عليكم 
يوم جديد ونهاية اسبوع وربنا يوفق الجميع 
نور المصري تحياتي ودعواتي دائما 
مالقيتلكش سهم واحد من اللي وصيت عليهم ما اتحركش!!!(بوووووووووركت) :Big Grin:  (الحمدلله ،اللهم لا حسد)

----------


## نور المصرى

> و ايه اخبار الصعيد العامة للمقاولات لسه التوصية لغاية 18 و لا ايه

 إن شاء الله وإحتمال نشوفها قريب منها اليوم  وإحتمال هدفنا يبقى 21ج * قد نشهد هبوط طفيف فى الكيس قبل الصعود

----------


## eg_falcon

> صباح الخيرات عليكم 
> يوم جديد ونهاية اسبوع وربنا يوفق الجميع 
> نور المصري تحياتي ودعواتي دائما 
> مالقيتلكش سهم واحد من اللي وصيت عليهم ما اتحركش!!!(بوووووووووركت)  (الحمدلله ،اللهم لا حسد)

  
بارك الله لك و الهمك دوام السداد و التوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

لاخوف من السوق جنى أرباح بسيط ولا قلق من اسهمنا بإذن الله وفرصه للشراء فى هذه الأسعار الجيده

----------


## بك أستجير

> لينكات تحميل ميتاستوك   لتحميل الميتاستوك 9  http://www.4shared.com/file/26991722/3bdbf1c5  لتحميل الميتاستوك 10  http://www.4shared.com/file/27013060/aff79a5e  http://www.4shared.com/file/27038370/196bc127

  

> يوجد هنا البرنامج  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41876.html

 جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي فى الله :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
جاري التحميل ونسأل الله التوفيق :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## بك أستجير

> المنتجعات فترة تجميع نصيحة بدل بحاجه سريعة دلوقتى
> أرشح مصر الجديده - الكابلات - القناه للتوكيلات - أموك
> الزيوت المستخلصة قاع قناه جديده الأن لسه فيها خير
> جنوب الوادى سهم إستثمارى من الدرجه الأولى
> السهم ده مابيخسرش حد ده تسيب فيه فلوسك للزمن ومش هايغدر بيك
> بالنسبة لبيانات الميتا ستوك أخونا المهندس هشام شرحها لك فى المشاركه السابقة 
> وأى واحد عايز يسأل فى أى حاجه أنا تحت أمره إن شاء الله
> وأسعد بالإجابه على الأسئله وربنا يهدينا الصواب

 ربنا يبارك فيك أخانا الغالي نور ويجزيك عنا خير الجزاء  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخيرات عليكم 
> يوم جديد ونهاية اسبوع وربنا يوفق الجميع 
> نور المصري تحياتي ودعواتي دائما 
> مالقيتلكش سهم واحد من اللي وصيت عليهم ما اتحركش!!!(بوووووووووركت) (الحمدلله ،اللهم لا حسد)

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: إحنا هانقر ولا إيه :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## البروكش

السلام عليكم
ما راى الاستاذ نور فى سهم قناة السويس لتوطين التكنولوجيا

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق مطمئن

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> ما راى الاستاذ نور فى سهم قناة السويس لتوطين التكنولوجيا

 سابحثلك عن أخباره  وأخبرك يوم الأحد إن شاء الله

----------


## eng_hisham

السبت بدون تداول وبداية تحضير اسبوع جديد 
ان شاء الله رزق وفير للجميع ،، 
مساء الأنوار عليكم

----------


## نور المصرى

أسبوع جديد ورفح وفير إن شاء الله من معه أسهم من توصياتى فليحتفظ به ولا يخاف من أى هزه من السوق النساجون الحجر الثقيل تحرك بالفعل كما نوهنا والقاهرة تحركت أيضا فى موجه جديده تستهدف 37 ج لابناء لمراكز شرائيه جديده الا فى الأسهم التى لمتحرك بعد للأمان الصعيد تباع مع خبر الجمعية

----------


## نور المصرى

أأكد على عدم فتح مراكز شرائية جديده إلا بعد التأكد من إتجاه السوق اللى كان بيسأل على المنتجعات بدأت التحرك يوم الخميس  ولم تستطع إختراق المقاومه 8.8 السهم مراقبه إذا إخترق فإنتظر به لهدف قريب 9.45 وهدف بعيد 13.25 سيدى كرير بدأ التحرك بالفعل

----------


## نور المصرى

الدورة القادمه لقطاع البنوك
وتريكزنا على البنوك الإسلامية ولا نوصى بالبنوك الأخرى للشبهة الشرعية
بنك فيصل مصرى ودولار وبنك التمويل السعودى وبنك الوطنى للتنمية

----------


## نور المصرى

إحتمال نبدأ الجلسة بجنى أرباح بسيط
أنبه لا خوف إن شاء الله من أسهمنا ولا يرمى أحد أسهمه بالبخس
لو حصل لا قدر الله نزول سيكون طفيفا وسرعان إن لم يكن فى نفس الجلسه
بحد أقصى 3 جلسات ويعاود الصعود وبقوه
حتى ننبه علىالكوركشن القوى القادم وإنه ليس الأن المهم نتخطى الأن 11400
وإللا نعيد إختبار 11050 
لكن لا خوف 
معذره على كثرة التنبيه لكنى أعلم مدى ذعر الناس فى نزول الكيس
وأحب أطمنئكم ثبتكم الله  
معظم الأسهم منتفخه وأسهم الميكرات مالهمش دعوه بالكيس واللى عايز يطلع هايطلع

----------


## نور المصرى

تمت الموافقة على تجزئة سهم أموك 
مبروووووووووك
لمن دخل علىالتوصية  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

عنينا على بورسلين الجوهرة

----------


## eng_hisham

الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات   يا نور يا نجم

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات   يا نور يا نجم

 ده من فضل ربنا سبحانه وتعالى :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

الخليجية الكندية بشرط الإستقرار فوق 26ج ممتازه

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ماقولنا قبل الجلسه
الكيس هاينزل وأسهمنا مالهاش علاقه بيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد لا بيع اليوم
البيع غدا على خبر الجمعية
أو نصف الكمية اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله الجلسة إنتهت بخير
وكما نبهنا الكيس مالوش دعوه بأسهمنا أسهمنا عليها حصانه خاصه  :Big Grin: 
أداء رائع للصعيد عند صدور خبر الجمعيه كما تعلمنا جميعا البيع مع الخبر ولا للطمع
النساجون الشرقيون تحركت البركة الراكده وبقوه
النيل لحليج الأقطان ماعرفش حاجه عن السهم ده الميكر بيرفعه زياده عن اللزوم

----------


## Dr_nono

نور باشا  مساء الفل تاني اسبوع اروح الشركة و متكونش موجود لعل المانع خير باطمئن عليك فقط  تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا  مساء الفل تاني اسبوع اروح الشركة و متكونش موجود لعل المانع خير باطمئن عليك فقط  تحياتي

 أهلا سعادة الباشا
أنا مش فى الشركة دى بس
وكنت موجود يوم الخميس اللى فات فى بايونييرز
أنا بتداول فى 3 شركات
باخد الكويس بتاع كل شركة وأظبطهم على بعض   :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng_hisham

نور باشا 
مساء الأنواااار عليك وعلى الجميع 
اداء ممتاز لأسهم التوصيه من اخونا نور المصري 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## eng_hisham

هو ايه اللي حصل في مصر الجديده   580 جنيه
انا ماتابعتش اخر 10 دقايق ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> هو ايه اللي حصل في مصر الجديده   580 جنيه
> انا ماتابعتش اخر 10 دقايق ؟

 لا تقلق ياعزيزى السهم جيد إن شاء الله هذه الأسعار فرصه جيده لإعادة الشراء قبل الإنطلاق أحب ان أنوه الكابلات أوشكت على الإنفجار يامسهل يارب  بالمناسبه عملت إيه مع السمسار بتاعك اللى قالك الصعيد أخرها 15.90  :Big Grin:  وعلى فكره الصعيد إحتمال تكمل صعود بعد خبر الجمعيه أسلم حل نبيع النصف 18.50 ونراقب السهم ولأخر مره أنبه الكابلات الكابلات الكابلات

----------


## عياد

> لا تقلق ياعزيزى السهم جيد إن شاء الله هذه الأسعار فرصه جيده لإعادة الشراء قبل الإنطلاق أحب ان أنوه الكابلات أوشكت على الإنفجار يامسهل يارب بالمناسبه عملت إيه مع السمسار بتاعك اللى قالك الصعيد أخرها 15.90  وعلى فكره الصعيد إحتمال تكمل صعود بعد خبر الجمعيه أسلم حل نبيع النصف 18.50 ونراقب السهم ولأخر مره أنبه الكابلات الكابلات الكابلات

 صباح الفل على الجميع   ماشاء الله عليك اخي نور متابعة وجهد رائعين بصراحة وان شاء الله مااتقوم به لخدمة اخوانك يكون في موازين حسناتك   أتوقع ان انطلاقة الكابلات الثانية قد اقتربت وبالتوفيق للجميع   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

> لا تقلق ياعزيزى السهم جيد إن شاء الله هذه الأسعار فرصه جيده لإعادة الشراء قبل الإنطلاق أحب ان أنوه الكابلات أوشكت على الإنفجار يامسهل يارب بالمناسبه عملت إيه مع السمسار بتاعك اللى قالك الصعيد أخرها 15.90  وعلى فكره الصعيد إحتمال تكمل صعود بعد خبر الجمعيه أسلم حل نبيع النصف 18.50 ونراقب السهم ولأخر مره أنبه الكابلات الكابلات الكابلات

  
ماتوصنيش يا باشا !! تعاملت معاه كما يجب :Noco:

----------


## نور المصرى

*  
النساجون الشرقيون
تكلمنا على السهم وأنه كان تحت التجميع من فترة ولكن ظروف حريق المصنع أخرت صعود السهم. بل أعطت الفرصة لضغط أكثر على حامل السهم للحصول عليه بأفضل الأسعار 
أعتذر لاذحام الشارت ولو فى حاجة مش واضحة ممكن أوضحها
موضح على الشارت نقاط المقاومة الهامة
واختراق 63.00 ثم 65.00 سيعنى أن السهم تخلص من أصعب مقاوماته ويتأكد استكمال اتجاهه الصاعد إن شاء الله 
الموقف حاليا: 
السهم أغلق فوق مقاومة هامة وهى متوسط 200 يوم ولكن لم يتأكد اختراقها بعد، ننتظر الاغلاق فوقها لمدة يومين لتأكيد الاختراق
وأتوقع جنى الأرباح للموجه الصاعدة الحالية قبل الاختراق وننتظر السهم عند أحد النقط الموضحة
وفى حالة حدوث ذلك ستكون 57.00 و 56.00 مناطق دعم لتكوين مراكز شراء  
75.00 أحد المقاومات القوية وهى مستهدف وتد هابط موضح بالخطوط الزرقاء الخفيفة
وحامل السهم قد يحتفظ به إذا كان يرغب فى الاستثمار فى سهم قوى ويعكس اتجاهه الهابط حاليا
والله أعلم*

----------


## نور المصرى

ده شارت الورقه عندنا جاب ممكن يتغطى ويكمل فوق تانى باذن الله شايف شمعة النهارده فين على خط الترند بالظبط لدرجة انها مستخبيه فيه
الورقه قويه جدا جدا
لو نزلت تغطى الجاب فرصة شراء مش بيع
الخطوط الخمسه دول اليوت ومستهدف الموجه الخامسه عند 430 ولكن.....
فيه موجه من موجات اليوت لازم يحصل فيها امتداد اما الموجه الثالثه او الموجه الخامسه
وبما ان الموجه الثالثه ماحصلش فيها امتداد يبقى متوقعيين الامتداد عند الموجه الخامسه والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم  
يوم جديد وموفقين ان شاء الله  
نور المصري تحياتي 
نراكم بعد الجلسه ان كان في العمر بقية.

----------


## remo

المنتجعات 9.5 ازاى كدة بدون اى مقدمات 
الحمد لله ما كنتش عايز ابيعها وكنت حاسس انها هتطلع  
بس السؤال دلوقتى ممكن تروح لفين؟ 
وشكرا حبيبى نور على مجهودك انت والاخ عياد بارك الله لكما

----------


## نور المصرى

> المنتجعات 9.5 ازاى كدة بدون اى مقدمات 
> الحمد لله ما كنتش عايز ابيعها وكنت حاسس انها هتطلع  
> بس السؤال دلوقتى ممكن تروح لفين؟ 
> وشكرا حبيبى نور على مجهودك انت والاخ عياد بارك الله لكما

   

> أأكد على عدم فتح مراكز شرائية جديده إلا بعد التأكد من إتجاه السوق اللى كان بيسأل على المنتجعات بدأت التحرك يوم الخميس  ولم تستطع إختراق المقاومه 8.8 السهم مراقبه إذا إخترق فإنتظر به لهدف قريب 9.45 وهدف بعيد 13.25 سيدى كرير بدأ التحرك بالفعل

    

> عنينا على بورسلين الجوهرة

  

> الخليجية الكندية بشرط الإستقرار فوق 26ج ممتازه

  

> زى ماقولنا قبل الجلسه
> الكيس هاينزل وأسهمنا مالهاش علاقه بيه

  

> الصعيد لا بيع اليوم
> البيع غدا على خبر الجمعية
> أو نصف الكمية اليوم

  

> الحمد لله الجلسة إنتهت بخير
> وكما نبهنا الكيس مالوش دعوه بأسهمنا أسهمنا عليها حصانه خاصه 
> أداء رائع للصعيد عند صدور خبر الجمعيه كما تعلمنا جميعا البيع مع الخبر ولا للطمع
> النساجون الشرقيون تحركت البركة الراكده وبقوه
> النيل لحليج الأقطان ماعرفش حاجه عن السهم ده الميكر بيرفعه زياده عن اللزوم

 للتذكره  
المنتجعات تحركت بالفعل ونوهت بإختراق 8.8 وعملها بجداره 
الصعيد كما قلت البيع على الخبر
مين سمع الكلام  :016:  
الصعيد عملت دلوقتى ثروباك لمنطقة الإختراق عند 16ج
الشراء فيها بمجرد الإستقرار 
بورسلين عند ال 20ج قلت عينا عليها مين بص عليها النهارده وهى طالعه 3ج  
القناه للتوكيلات - مصر الجديده - الكابلات
لا خوف إن شاء الله  وهاناكل الشهد 
بصراحه جالى خبر ليسكو اليوم بس ماقدرتش أنزله قبل الجلسه 
عموما مصانع السيراميك ستشهد حاله من النشاط
بسبب طرد أوربا لصناعة السيراميك من أراضيها بسبب
تلويثها للجو وطبعا مصر تعتبر رائده فى هذا المجال
السيراميك مش التلوث  :Big Grin:

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوااار عليكم 
نيوداب والمصرييين للاسكان طااارواا مع السوق 
نستنى الباقي ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يبيع

----------


## عياد

السوق المصري استطاع تحقيق مستوى قياسي جديد اليوم باختراقه المستوى العالي السابق عند 11410 وكان هذا الارتفاع بارتفاع اسهم مؤشر CASE30 ولكن معظم الاسهم لم تتحرك صعودا . ننتظر اغلاق الاسبوع غدا الخميس وننتظر مايحمله لنا سهمنا المحبب الكابلاااااااااااااات  من مفاجئات في ظل موجة البيع العنيفة المتوقعة  :Big Grin:   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

بعد قليل 
سأضع تصور شخصى لسهم الكابلات

----------


## نور المصرى

أسباب توصيتى بعدم البيع فى الكابلات   ( عشان ماحدش يلاقى السعر بينزل بكره ويدعى عليا ) 
نزول الخبر اليوم بهذا الشكل له مغذى 
من الطبيعى إنه مع قرب نزول أى أسهم زيادة رأس المال وإعلان الخبر قبلها بفتره
يعقبه بيع قبل نزول الأسهم وبالتالى نزول السعر وعند نزول أسهم الزياده
تجئ موجه أخرى من البيع ونزول السعر
مما يجعل هناك ضغط شديد على السهم قد تذهب به لمستويات 1.90
الدعم الحديدى له
وبالتالى سيواجه الميكر قوة بائع ضاريه ولن يتغلب عليها بسهوله 
إذا ما الحل؟؟ 
يضع الناس أمام الأمر الواقع ولا يعطى فرصه يوم واحد للبيع قبل نزول أسهم الزياده
من معه على هذه الأسعار يا يحتفظ يايبيع أسهم الأكتتاب ويحتفظ باللأسهم القديمة
ويوهم الناس قليلا بالنزول الذى لابد منه بسبب موجة البيع لأسهم الزياده أول الجلسه
ويصعد سريعا وينطلق بالسهم 
أو
ينزل السعر ويثبته على سعر معين حسب ضغط البيع
ويلم أهم الناس ويصعد أيضا 
فى الحالتين المحصله صعووووووووووووووووووووود
وقد لايحدث هذا فى جلسه واحده 
قد تستمر من 3أيام ل أسبوع 
يبقى فى الحاله دى نرمى ليه أسهمنا وهى إن شاء الله طالعه طالعه
عشان أخلص ضميرى من يحب التريدات يتاجر بنصف الكمية فقط 
حتى إذا باع وصعد السعر لا يندم ويكون معه نصف الكمية  
النقاط المتوقعه للنزول 2.30    :      2.17
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## eng_hisham

مساء الأنوااار
بعد كلامك عن الكابلات انا ناوي ازود نفس الكمية اللي معايا على جزئين،، يعني عند النزول نص على 2.30
والنص التاني على 2.17
والنوم في السهم ده لغاية ما يطلع سواء 3 ايام او اسبوع 
ولا ايه رأيك يا نور باشا

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الأنوااار
> بعد كلامك عن الكابلات انا ناوي ازود نفس الكمية اللي معايا على جزئين،، يعني عند النزول نص على 2.30
> والنص التاني على 2.17
> والنوم في السهم ده لغاية ما يطلع سواء 3 ايام او اسبوع 
> ولا ايه رأيك يا نور باشا

 عين العقل  :Good:   
النقاط المتوقع التوقف عندها

----------


## نور المصرى

بس مش معنى 2.17 إننا كلنا نطلب على 2.17
مش لازم نمصمصها لأخر تنتوفه عشان يمكن مانخدش
يعنى 2.18 وحش
2.19 كخه
نظبط نفسنا وبلاش نطمع فى أرقام قليله عشان مش هاينولنا اللى إحنا عايزينه بسهوله

----------


## عبده المصرى

> بس مش معنى 2.17 إننا كلنا نطلب على 2.17
> مش لازم نمصمصها لأخر تنتوفه عشان يمكن مانخدش
> يعنى 2.18 وحش
> 2.19 كخه
> نظبط نفسنا وبلاش نطمع فى أرقام قليله عشان مش هاينولنا اللى إحنا عايزينه بسهوله

 ولا تزعل نفسك ياعمنا هاطلبها 2.08 اهه بعيد عن 217 ولا 218 ولا 219 يعنى انا ببعد عنكم خالص اهه ربنا يوفقك يارب ويجزاك الف خيررررررررر،،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> ولا تزعل نفسك ياعمنا هاطلبها 2.08 اهه بعيد عن 217 ولا 218 ولا 219 يعنى انا ببعد عنكم خالص اهه ربنا يوفقك يارب ويجزاك الف خيررررررررر،،،،،

 أتمنى لك كل الخير  
بس مش شايف إنها صعبة شوية  2.08    :016: 
بس نقول إيه كل شئ جايز   :Emoticon1:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

كشف تقرير مجلس إدارة شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية عن نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال العام المالي 2007 عن أنه قد تم الافراج عن زيادة رأس المال المحققة بتاريخ 18 فبراير2008 بمبلغ 255 مليون جنيه شاملة مصروفات الإصدار.  
وأضاف التقرير أنه نتيجة للمفاوضات التى قامت بها الشركة مع البنوك الدائنة لتسوية الديون المستحقة عليها من تحقيق الوفورات التالية، ومنها إجمالى الوفر المحقق نتيجة التفاوض لتسوية المديونية المستحقة لبنك الاسكندرية البالغ 38.953 مليون جنيه وقد بلغ اجمالى المديونية فى تاريخ التسوية 3 مارس 2008 عن أرصدة 31 يناير2008 مبلغ 106.953 مليون جنيه استحق منها على الشركة 58 مليون جنيه دفعة نقدية فور توقيع عقد التسوية بالإضافة الى 10 مليون جنيه قرض طويل الأجل يتم سداده على 5 سنوات بعد فترة سماح لمدة عامين تبدأ من تاريخ توقيع عقد التسوية وبذلك يكون  
فيما بلغ إجمالى المديونية المستحقة للبنك العربى فى تاريخ التسوية 21 فبراير 2008 بمبلغ 44.159 مليون جنيه استحق منها على الشركة كسداد نقدى فور توقيع عقد التسوية بمبلغ 33.953 مليون جنيه كتسوية نهائية لإجمالى الدين وبذلك يكون إجمالى الوفر المحقق نتيجة التفاوض هو مبلغ 10.596 مليون جنيه .  
وقد بلغ اجمالى المديونية المستحقة لبنك أبو ظبى الوطنى فى تاريخ التسوية 28 فبراير 2008 مبلغ 8.058 مليون جنيه استحق منها على الشركة كسداد نقدى فور توقيع عقد التسوية مبلغ 5.231 مليون جنيه كتسوية نهائية لإجمالى الدين وبذلك يكون اجمالى الوفر المحقق نتيجة التفاوض هو مبلغ 2.827 مليون جنيه ، وبلغ اجمالى السداد الفورى والمؤجل 106.794 مليون جنيه بوفر قدره 52.376 مليون جنيه من اجمالى الديون المستحقة للبنوك الثلاثة وقدرها 158.81 مليون جنيه  
وأشار التقرير إلى أن الفائض المحقق سيظهر أثره على نتائج أعمال الشركة بالقوائم المالية للربع الأول من عام 2008 .  
وكشف التقرير عن اثر تفعيل استخدام جزء من هذه الزيادة فى التشغيل حيث تم استخدام مبلغ 35 مليون جنيه من هذه الزيادة لدورة التشغيل للإنتاج خلال شهرى يناير وفبراير 2008 وقد نتج عن ذلك تحقيق انتاج بلغ 48.1 مليون جنيه وتحقيق مبيعات قدرها 44 مليون جنيه بنسبة تحقيق 137% ومن المتوقع ان يصل اجمالى المبيعات عن الربع الأول من عام 2008 بنهاية شهر مارس ما قيمته 74 مليون جنيه وذلك تحقيقا لما هو مستهدف للربع الاول من عام 2008 وسوف يتم عرض الموازنة التخطيطية للشركة بعد تفعيل اثر الزيادة فى رأس المال فى نهاية مارس 2008 فى ضوء المحقق .  
وأضاف التقرير ان العائد المحقق من استثمارات الشركة فى شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية للتسويق بلغ حوالى مبلغ مليون جنيه عن استثمارات قدرها 2.5 مليون جنيه تمثل نسبة 17.86% من رأسمال شركة الكابلات للتسويق وسيتم تفعيل اثر ذلك بعد اعتماد الجمعية العامة العادية لشركة الكابلات للتسويق لمشروع توزيع الأرباح والمزمع عقدها فى 11 مارس 2008 وهذا العائد المزمع لم يتم إدراجه ضمن ميزانية عام 2007.  
وأظهرت نتائج أعمال الشركة عن عام 2007 تحقيق خسائر قدرها 24.189 مليون جنيه مقابل خسائر 19.4 مليون جنيه عن عام 2006. 
المصدر
إتبع الرابط الكابلات الكهربائية تحقق وفرا 52.3 مليون جنيه نتيجة تسوية مديونياتها لثلاثة بنوك,بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية

----------


## عياد

> كشف تقرير مجلس إدارة شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية عن نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال العام المالي 2007 عن أنه قد تم الافراج عن زيادة رأس المال المحققة بتاريخ 18 فبراير2008 بمبلغ 255 مليون جنيه شاملة مصروفات الإصدار.  
> وأضاف التقرير أنه نتيجة للمفاوضات التى قامت بها الشركة مع البنوك الدائنة لتسوية الديون المستحقة عليها من تحقيق الوفورات التالية، ومنها إجمالى الوفر المحقق نتيجة التفاوض لتسوية المديونية المستحقة لبنك الاسكندرية البالغ 38.953 مليون جنيه وقد بلغ اجمالى المديونية فى تاريخ التسوية 3 مارس 2008 عن أرصدة 31 يناير2008 مبلغ 106.953 مليون جنيه استحق منها على الشركة 58 مليون جنيه دفعة نقدية فور توقيع عقد التسوية بالإضافة الى 10 مليون جنيه قرض طويل الأجل يتم سداده على 5 سنوات بعد فترة سماح لمدة عامين تبدأ من تاريخ توقيع عقد التسوية وبذلك يكون  
> فيما بلغ إجمالى المديونية المستحقة للبنك العربى فى تاريخ التسوية 21 فبراير 2008 بمبلغ 44.159 مليون جنيه استحق منها على الشركة كسداد نقدى فور توقيع عقد التسوية بمبلغ 33.953 مليون جنيه كتسوية نهائية لإجمالى الدين وبذلك يكون إجمالى الوفر المحقق نتيجة التفاوض هو مبلغ 10.596 مليون جنيه .  
> وقد بلغ اجمالى المديونية المستحقة لبنك أبو ظبى الوطنى فى تاريخ التسوية 28 فبراير 2008 مبلغ 8.058 مليون جنيه استحق منها على الشركة كسداد نقدى فور توقيع عقد التسوية مبلغ 5.231 مليون جنيه كتسوية نهائية لإجمالى الدين وبذلك يكون اجمالى الوفر المحقق نتيجة التفاوض هو مبلغ 2.827 مليون جنيه ، وبلغ اجمالى السداد الفورى والمؤجل 106.794 مليون جنيه بوفر قدره 52.376 مليون جنيه من اجمالى الديون المستحقة للبنوك الثلاثة وقدرها 158.81 مليون جنيه  
> وأشار التقرير إلى أن الفائض المحقق سيظهر أثره على نتائج أعمال الشركة بالقوائم المالية للربع الأول من عام 2008 .  
> وكشف التقرير عن اثر تفعيل استخدام جزء من هذه الزيادة فى التشغيل حيث تم استخدام مبلغ 35 مليون جنيه من هذه الزيادة لدورة التشغيل للإنتاج خلال شهرى يناير وفبراير 2008 وقد نتج عن ذلك تحقيق انتاج بلغ 48.1 مليون جنيه وتحقيق مبيعات قدرها 44 مليون جنيه بنسبة تحقيق 137% ومن المتوقع ان يصل اجمالى المبيعات عن الربع الأول من عام 2008 بنهاية شهر مارس ما قيمته 74 مليون جنيه وذلك تحقيقا لما هو مستهدف للربع الاول من عام 2008 وسوف يتم عرض الموازنة التخطيطية للشركة بعد تفعيل اثر الزيادة فى رأس المال فى نهاية مارس 2008 فى ضوء المحقق .  
> وأضاف التقرير ان العائد المحقق من استثمارات الشركة فى شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية للتسويق بلغ حوالى مبلغ مليون جنيه عن استثمارات قدرها 2.5 مليون جنيه تمثل نسبة 17.86% من رأسمال شركة الكابلات للتسويق وسيتم تفعيل اثر ذلك بعد اعتماد الجمعية العامة العادية لشركة الكابلات للتسويق لمشروع توزيع الأرباح والمزمع عقدها فى 11 مارس 2008 وهذا العائد المزمع لم يتم إدراجه ضمن ميزانية عام 2007.  
> وأظهرت نتائج أعمال الشركة عن عام 2007 تحقيق خسائر قدرها 24.189 مليون جنيه مقابل خسائر 19.4 مليون جنيه عن عام 2006. 
> المصدر
> إتبع الرابط الكابلات الكهربائية تحقق وفرا 52.3 مليون جنيه نتيجة تسوية مديونياتها لثلاثة بنوك,بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية

   كلام رائع يابونور وان شاء الله الانطلاقة للكابلات قادمة ان شاء الله ، الشركة تقريبا اعيد هيكلتها بالكامل وسداد جميع المديونيات   خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

كلمتين فى السريع  
شمعة اليوم فى الكابلات تعتبر شمعه خبريه
والفتيل السفلى الطويل بسبب الخبر
 وأجاز المحللون بعدم الأخذ به وخصوصا أن فوليوم تداول الفتيل السفلى ضعيفه بسبب الإندفاع
فى البيع 
من باع ندم
وسيندم أكثر الأيام القادمه
إغلاق اليوم 2.20 فوق الدعم ب 2 قرش ومع إحتساب الفتيل إنه كأنه لم يكن ويحسب فتيله السفلى بحد أدنى 2.10
فوليوم تاريخى ومرعب للسهم 52 مليووووووووون سهم
مين إشتراهم
الصناديق والمؤسسات والميكر
لمة أخر الجلسة بشكل هستيرى فيه تنم على التعجل فى الصعود
مين فاكر حركة الصعيد وقولت لكم لاتخافوا دى فرصه عظيمة للشراء 
وقد حدث بفضل الله 
أبشروا يا أهل الكابلالالالالات
الفولت العالى جااااااااى

----------


## remo

:Big Grin: اشتريت معاك يا نور وانت بتقول الاسهم دية مين اللى اشتراها 52 مليون 
فهرد عليك واقولك انا اشتريت  :Big Grin:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> اشتريت معاك يا نور وانت بتقول الاسهم دية مين اللى اشتراها 52 مليون  فهرد عليك واقولك انا اشتريت

 أمممممممممم نحن هنا

----------


## remo

> أمممممممممم نحن هنا

 يا عم عبدة انا نسيت اقولة عليك :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> اشتريت معاك يا نور وانت بتقول الاسهم دية مين اللى اشتراها 52 مليون 
> فهرد عليك واقولك انا اشتريت

  :Good:     

> أمممممممممم نحن هنا

 وأنا بقول سر الفوليوم الكبير ده إيه
ربنا يكرمك فيهم ياأستاذنا أنت تستاهل كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار  
اسبوع جديد ورزق وفير ان شاء الله 
هل يكون الاسبوع ده : اسبوع الكابلات ،، ولا لسه شويه! 
رزقكم الله جميعا 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أسبوع جديد وربح وفير إن شاء الله 
برجاء عدم فتح مراكز شرائية جديده إلا فى الأسهم التى سننوه عنها
إلى حين إستقرار السوق يانرتكز فوق 11400
يا إما نرد من 11100 عشان لوكسرنا نقطه 11000 فيها 10500
ونخرج من السوق بكسر 11000 الأسبوع الماضى صافى مبيعات الأجانب 350 مليون جنيه
الكابلات هايبقى متماسك فى نزول السوق لا قلق منه وقد يطلع برغم نزول السوق
أسهم الميكرات ستضرب المؤشر بعرض الحائط
فإذا نزل السوق سننوه عن الأسهم الجيده
مره أخرى عدم فتح مراكز شرائية جديده إلا بإستقرار السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى معاه الصعيد يبيع على الأقل نصف الكمية
ويستناها 15ج

----------


## نور المصرى

شراء الكابلات فى منطقة 2.20 إلى 2.24 آمن إن شاء الله

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

نور باشا .. 
انا حبيت اسلم عليك .. و احييك على الموضوع الجميل دا

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى معاه حاجه فى أسهم الكيس يبيع

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا .. 
> انا حبيت اسلم عليك .. و احييك على الموضوع الجميل دا

 حبيب قلبى نورت المكان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شريف دعبس

* المصريه للمنتجعات  الى 10.20  العربيه لحليج الاقطان  الى 12.5 
سهمان ارشحهما للصعود من الغد ان شاء الله *

----------


## نور المصرى

> * المصريه للمنتجعات  الى 10.20  العربيه لحليج الاقطان  الى 12.5 
> سهمان ارشحهما للصعود من الغد ان شاء الله *

 العربية حليج 12.5 هدف أول لكن مع تحسن السوق
والهدف الثانى بعيييييييييييييييييد

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار 
الكابلات مستمرين معاك ان شاء الله يا استاذ نور،
 العربية حليج ولو بالطبل البلدي!! 
حديد عز بيفكرني بأيام خوالي لما بيعته على 39 جنيه !!! 
الله يعزك يا ابن عز

----------


## نور المصرى

طيب بلاش عربية
خد بوليفارا هاتبقى أسرع من العربية 
عموما قطاع الأقطان سيتحرك قريبا من به فعليه بالصبر 
الكابلات كما قلنا أسد فى هذا السوق الأحمر
وشكلها كل يوم هاتعمل هاى جديد
ومن عمل بالنصيحة ولو يبيع هايكل الشهد إن شاء الله 
الحمد لله والفضل لله أسهمنا هىالوحيده المتامسكة فى هذاالسوق
القناه للتوكيلات أداء ممتاز
فوديكو تحركت بعد مازهقتنا هى والدلتا للإنشاء
العقارية المصرية دخول جيد من 26 إلى 26.5 أعتقد هانشوف أرقام حلوه فيها

----------


## remo

> * المصريه للمنتجعات  الى 10.20  العربيه لحليج الاقطان  الى 12.5 
> سهمان ارشحهما للصعود من الغد ان شاء الله *

 المنتجعات 10.20 :Ohmy: 
يا ريت

----------


## remo

الكابلات ممكن الخروج منها فين يا نور باشا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  احلى بوكية ورد ليك يا نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> * المصريه للمنتجعات  الى 10.20  العربيه لحليج الاقطان  الى 12.5 
> سهمان ارشحهما للصعود من الغد ان شاء الله *

  

> العربية حليج 12.5 هدف أول لكن مع تحسن السوق
> والهدف الثانى بعيييييييييييييييييد

 قلت مع تحسن السوق    

> المنتجعات 10.20
> يا ريت

 قلتلك قبل كده هدف أول 9.45 وجاب 9.5 ورجع
ماخرجتش بنصف الكميه ليه
وأنت أساسا كان هدفك 9.5   

> الكابلات ممكن الخروج منها فين يا نور باشا      احلى بوكية ورد ليك يا نور

 الكابلات إحتفاظ  هدف أول 3.10  هدف ثان  3.69
هدف بعيد 6ج للإستثمار وساعتها أقولك على الهدف اللى بعده :Big Grin:

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم  
الوضع كان سيء جدا امبارح ،بس ده كان في أغلب البورصات العربية والعالميه ومنه لله بوش!!! 
ان شاء الله نأمل في تحسن الوضع اليوم  :Regular Smile:  
همسة للأخ نور: الكابلات إحتفاظ هدف أول 3.10 هدف ثان 3.69 هدف بعيد 6ج للإستثمار وساعتها أقولك على الهدف اللى بعده 
الاستثمار هنا كام شهر عشان الهدف البعيد !! :Big Grin:  
تحيااتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الأنوار عليكم  
> الوضع كان سيء جدا امبارح ،بس ده كان في أغلب البورصات العربية والعالميه ومنه لله بوش!!! 
> ان شاء الله نأمل في تحسن الوضع اليوم  
> همسة للأخ نور: الكابلات إحتفاظ هدف أول 3.10 هدف ثان 3.69 هدف بعيد 6ج للإستثمار وساعتها أقولك على الهدف اللى بعده 
> الاستثمار هنا كام شهر عشان الهدف البعيد !! 
> تحيااتي

 حدود 6 اشهر  إستثمار متوسط الأجل  :18:

----------


## نور المصرى

شايفين الأجانب 
بيعملوا التريده إزاى 
باعولنا الأيام اللى فاتت وبيشترو دلوقتى 
الأيام الماضية المصريين شاريين والأجانب بايعين
واليوم المصريين بايعين والأجانب شاريين
إمتى نتعلم مانرميش أسهمنا بالرخيص

----------


## eng_hisham

> شايفين الأجانب 
> بيعملوا التريده إزاى 
> باعولنا الأيام اللى فاتت وبيشترو دلوقتى 
> الأيام الماضية المصريين شاريين والأجانب بايعين
> واليوم المصريين بايعين والأجانب شاريين إمتى نتعلم مانرميش أسهمنا بالرخيص

  
امال مين اللي يخسر ياباشا !!  الأجانب :013: 
لازم احنا طبعا .....  :Ongue:

----------


## نور المصرى

مفاوضات بين الكابلات الكهربائية وشركات المانية لتطوير الشركة (18 مارس. 2008)  
خاص (أراب فاينانس) - افصحت مصادر خاصة  بشركة الكابلات المصرية (ELEC) متواجد حاليا في المانيا للتفاوض مع عدد من الشركات الالمانية للمساهمة في اتمام خطة عملية اعادة الهيكلة الشاملة للشركة واستيراد معدات والات جديدة . 
وكشفت مصادر قريبة ان الشركة تعتزم انشاء ءخط جديد باستثمارات تصل الي 30 مليون جنيه و ذلك في اطار خطة الشركة لزيادة الانتاج ،واستعادتها لمكانتها في السوق . 
واوضح ان الشركة قد نجحت خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية في سداد مديونياتها لصالح البنوك ومنها بنك الاسكندرية ،وابو ظبي الوطني ،وذلك استخداما من حصيلة راس المال التي تمت مؤخرا  
المصدر https://www.arabfinance.com/arabic/n...&Type=AFSource

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد والله أعلم سنرى اللون الأخضر سائد غدا إن شاء الله
على المؤشر

----------


## شريف دعبس

> أعتقد والله أعلم سنرى اللون الأخضر سائد غدا إن شاء الله
> على المؤشر

  متفق معاك تماما
---------
-----
--  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> متفق معاك تماما
> ---------
> -----
> --

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصقر العربي

أخي الحبيب نور هل ننحتفظ بسهم ليسيكو حتي الجمعيه ؟ وما رؤيتك للسهم :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخي الحبيب نور هل ننحتفظ بسهم ليسيكو حتي الجمعيه ؟ وما رؤيتك للسهم

 طوال مالالسهم محافظ على دعم 80ج إحتفاظ ويمكنك الخروج قبل الجمعية
وتبقية كمية قليلة لربما يحدث يومها طفره لكن أنصح دائما بالبيع على الخبر 
يعنى الكمية اللى تفضل معاك تبعها يوم الجمعية لو شفت صعود قوى

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم 
نهاية اسبوع مليء بالهبوط والارقام الحمراء ، بس ان شاء الله التعويض والعوده للون الأخضر اليوم
كل عام وانتم بخير * المولد النبوي الشريف*  
يوم اخضر ان شاء الله على اسهمك يا عزيزي نور المصري وعلى جميع الاسهم ان شاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## VEVA

من  الاسهم  المرشحة بقوة خلال  الفترة  القادمة ومستهدفاتها ممتازة باذن الله  المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية
الشركة حققت  ارباح 481  مليون جنيه خلال عام  2007   وايضا هناك جمعية عمومية للشركة باذن الله اخر شهر مارس  لمناقشة توزيع الارباح  عن طريق اسهم وتوزيع نقدي  
ايضا الشركة اصولها  من الاراضاي في منطقة سهل حشيش  في ارتفاع كبير  نظرا لاقبال المستثمرين على الاستثمار في هذه المنطقة

----------


## VEVA

قطاع  الاسكان  داخل  البورصة المصرية اعتقد انه من القطاعات الواعدة خلال  الفترة الماضية   
مثل سهم طلعت  مصطفى  والمصرييين للاسكان والتنمية وايضا  المتحدة للاسكان  خصوصا ان المتحدة للاسكان والمصريين  لهم جمعتين  عموميتين  اخر الشهر لمناقشة زيادة راس المال وتوزيع الارباح

----------


## VEVA

من  الاخبار الهامة التي يتم تناقلها داخل كواليس البورصة المصرية هو ان قضية تسوية ديون  رامي لكح  مع بنك القاهرة  يوم 5 ابريل القادم باذن  الله   فهل  سيكون هذا اليوم هو  نهاية معاناة حاملي  السهم  لو كان القرار بالوصول الى تسوية ؟ هذا ما ننتظره بفارغ الصبر يوم 5 ابريل القادم باذن الله

----------


## YamedoA

> من  الاخبار الهامة التي يتم تناقلها داخل كواليس البورصة المصرية هو ان قضية تسوية ديون  رامي لكح  مع بنك القاهرة  يوم 5 ابريل القادم باذن  الله   فهل  سيكون هذا اليوم هو  نهاية معاناة حاملي  السهم  لو كان القرار بالوصول الى تسوية ؟ هذا ما ننتظره بفارغ الصبر يوم 5 ابريل القادم باذن الله

 هى بكام دلوقتى والله الواحد ممكن يشترى كميه محترمه لحد اليوم دا

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم 
اسبوع جديد ورزق مديد ان شاء الله 
نور باشا المصري ؟ احنا زي ما احنا ولا فيه جديد؟ 
الكابلات - النيل كبريت - مصر الجديدة- القناه للتوكيلات 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> من  الاسهم  المرشحة بقوة خلال  الفترة  القادمة ومستهدفاتها ممتازة باذن الله  المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية
> الشركة حققت  ارباح 481  مليون جنيه خلال عام  2007   وايضا هناك جمعية عمومية للشركة باذن الله اخر شهر مارس  لمناقشة توزيع الارباح  عن طريق اسهم وتوزيع نقدي  
> ايضا الشركة اصولها  من الاراضاي في منطقة سهل حشيش  في ارتفاع كبير  نظرا لاقبال المستثمرين على الاستثمار في هذه المنطقة

  

> قطاع  الاسكان  داخل  البورصة المصرية اعتقد انه من القطاعات الواعدة خلال  الفترة الماضية   
> مثل سهم طلعت  مصطفى  والمصرييين للاسكان والتنمية وايضا  المتحدة للاسكان  خصوصا ان المتحدة للاسكان والمصريين  لهم جمعتين  عموميتين  اخر الشهر لمناقشة زيادة راس المال وتوزيع الارباح

  

> من  الاخبار الهامة التي يتم تناقلها داخل كواليس البورصة المصرية هو ان قضية تسوية ديون  رامي لكح  مع بنك القاهرة  يوم 5 ابريل القادم باذن  الله   فهل  سيكون هذا اليوم هو  نهاية معاناة حاملي  السهم  لو كان القرار بالوصول الى تسوية ؟ هذا ما ننتظره بفارغ الصبر يوم 5 ابريل القادم باذن الله

 بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز اسهم ممتازه
هاتشتغل مع السوق إن شاء الله   

> هى بكام دلوقتى والله الواحد ممكن يشترى كميه محترمه لحد اليوم دا

 ب 1.5 وتعالى وبص  :Big Grin: 
حبيبى يا ياميدو   

> صباح الأنوار عليكم 
> اسبوع جديد ورزق مديد ان شاء الله 
> نور باشا المصري ؟ احنا زي ما احنا ولا فيه جديد؟ 
> الكابلات - النيل كبريت - مصر الجديدة- القناه للتوكيلات 
> تحياتي

 زى مااحنا إن شاء الله 
الكابلات فى منطقة إرتداد تخلص تجميع وستنطلق بإذن الله
السوق اليوم تعريض مائل للنزول قليلا اإنطلاق من غد بإذن الله للسوق ككل 
وإن شاء الله متابع معكم أثناء الجلسة 
المنطقة بين الخطين البيض
منطقه إرتداد طبقا لنظرية جان
يدعمها إلتفاف الستوكاستك وزى ما إحنا شايفين لسه مالفش قد يلف اليوم أو غد

----------


## نور المصرى

آل الحاويات 
صبرا جميلا وهاتاكل الشهد

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق جيد للشراء
ما عداالمطاحن لأنها جريت
لو ريحت أخر الجلسة تتاخد

----------


## نور المصرى

ميراكو لصناعة التكيف والتبريد أراها جيده
والصيف جاى  :Big Grin:   
على مستوى السوق
الرمى اللى بيحصل لا خوف منه وفرصه للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

الكبريت ولع بعد إجتياز 38 المقاومة التى تليها 42ج
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا جيده إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الدورة التى ستشتغل مع السوق دورة بنوك 
عنينا على البنوك الإسلامية

----------


## نور المصرى

بنبه لتانى مره
ماحدش يخاف من رمىالسوق
وفرصه جيده للشراء

----------


## البروكش

ما راى الخبراء فى قطاع الاسمنت الذي شهد اليوم انطلاقة كويسة ؟
ويا ريت لو حد يعرفلنا النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية رايحة لفين هى وسوهاج الوطنية للصناعات الغذائية
وانا سامع ان القناة للتوكيلات هتعمل شغل كويس

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما راى الخبراء فى قطاع الاسمنت الذي شهد اليوم انطلاقة كويسة ؟
> ويا ريت لو حد يعرفلنا النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية رايحة لفين هى وسوهاج الوطنية للصناعات الغذائية
> وانا سامع ان القناة للتوكيلات هتعمل شغل كويس

 النصر وسوهاج والقناة
أسهم رائعة جدا وفعلا هاتعمل شغل من نار 
وأذيدك من الشعر بيتا 
أليكو خارج المقصوره  ضرب نار للصباح الباكر
يجب ان لا تخلى محفظة من أليكو  :Drive1:

----------


## عبده المصرى

ال ال ال ال يلا امرنا لله الكيماويات

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو 
وما أدراك ما اليكو
سهم خارج المقصورة
تقسيم وتوزيع مجانى وإكتتاب هيصة كبيرة قوى    يجب أن لا تخلى محفظة من أليكو

----------


## نور المصرى

> ال ال ال ال يلا امرنا لله الكيماويات

 حبيب قلبى وأستاذى 
الكيماويات أدائها اليوم جيد
طبعا هى ريحت مع السوق
وهاتشتغل من غد بإذن الله مع السوق
سيبهااااااااااا خالص

----------


## نور المصرى

سهم قوى ماليا وفنيا
وميكر قوى ينتظر تحرك السوق واليوم إشارة التحرك
شمعة اليوم شمعه رائعة شمعة الإجهاض 
دعنا تعرف أولا على شمة الإجهاض  
شمعة الاجهاض Abandoned Baby: 
مثل شمعة الصباح إلى ان الشمعة الثانية نزلت بشكل قوي عن نجمة الصباح.
وهي اشارة ارتداد في المسار الهابط.   
نرى هذه الشمعه فى ميراكو الأن    
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

مبرووووووووووووك لحاملى مصر الجديدة    
رئيس اتحاد العاملين بشركة مصر الجديدة : عرض مورجان ستانلي لايزال في اطار المفاوضات (22 مارس. 2008)  
خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اكد مدحت حسني رئيس اتحاد العاملين بشركة مصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير ان العرض المقدم من شركة مورجان ستانلي احدكبري الشركات العاملة في مجال الاصول للاستحواذ علي حصة اتحاد العاملين والتي تمثل نحو 5% بالشركة بما يعادل نحو 741 الف سهم لاتزال في اطار المفاوضات .
وقال في تصريحات خاصة انه لم يتم الجلوس بعد مع مسؤلي "مورجان "لمعرفة السعر المحدد من جانبهم، ،مشيرا الي انه سيتم الاجتماع في غضون الاسبوع الحالي لتحديد السعر المتفق عليه ،والذي لن يقل عن 700 جنيه للسهم ،وفقا لما قررته الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركة والتي قررت تصفية الاتحاد وشطبه وبيع الاسهم الخاصة به .
واشار الي ان الاجتماع مع مسؤلي الشركةكان من المفترض ان يتم يوم الخميس الماضي ،ولكن تعذر ذلك لعدم وجود مترجم ،فتم ارجأ الاجتماع لوقت اخر سيكون في غضون هذا الاسبوع ،وحتي يتاح للشركة المتقدمة بالعرض اجراء عمليات الفحص للشركة .
يذكر ان الشركة قد حققت خلال الربع الاول من العام المالي 2007- 2008 صافي أرباح الشركة بمعدل 17.65% حيث سجلت صافي ربح قدره 45.849 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو 38.969 مليون جنيه عن الفترة المقابلة من العام المالي 2006 – 2007.

----------


## نور المصرى

الكااااااااااااابلات
الأسعار دى هانترحم عليها ومش هاتجيلنا فرصة الشراء دى تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بيرمى 
ماحدش يخاف مافيش إنهيار

----------


## البروكش

> النصر وسوهاج والقناة
> أسهم رائعة جدا وفعلا هاتعمل شغل من نار 
> وأذيدك من الشعر بيتا 
> أليكو خارج المقصوره ضرب نار للصباح الباكر
> يجب ان لا تخلى محفظة من أليكو

 وانا سمعت النهاردة ان اليكو هتعمل شغل عالى وربنا يوفقنا  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> وانا سمعت النهاردة ان اليكو هتعمل شغل عالى وربنا يوفقنا

 سوهاج عملت 350% فى 3 أيام  :EEK!:  
وعجبى  :Mad Argue:  
طيب أنا قايل عليها طيب مش أشتريها
يالا بقى خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## عبده المصرى

> سوهاج عملت 350% فى 3 أيام  
> وعجبى  
> طيب أنا قايل عليها طيب مش أشتريها
> يالا بقى خيرها فى غيرها

 سبحان الله كنت لسه هاكتب شفت سوهاج ارزاق فعلا ،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> سبحان الله كنت لسه هاكتب شفت سوهاج ارزاق فعلا ،،،

 طيب خد عندك 
المشروعات الصناعية اللى خارج المقصوره 
نشوف مين هاياخد  :Mad Argue: 
ليها طلعه جامده

----------


## khaled_S

*case30  الشموع على الويكلى شموع توحى بتصحيح أو انعكاس وهذا ما حدث بشمعه الاسبوع الماضى المؤشرات ماكد وار اس اى سلبيه وبها دايفرجنسات سلبيه على الويكلى والديلى السعر كسر دعم لا اعلم مدى قوته 11099.788 واعتقد دى اشاره للانعكاس يبقى الترند الصاعد على الديلى الذى يقف عنده السعر حائرا بشموع تردد الوضع الان حيره وتردد بين كسر الترند الصاعد والبدء في التصحيح للمستويات 10000 أو اختراق المقاومه الضعيفه 11099.788 ليخيب امال المؤشرات التى تؤيد الهبوط والبدء برحله صعود أخرى ------------------------------------- انتظر النقد والتصحيح من الاخوه*

----------


## nokia8310i

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الخيرات عليكم 
الموضوع بدأ يشد انتباه ناس اكتر وده بفضل ربنا ثم الاستاذ نور  
المشروعات الصناعية ده ياباشا ايه نظامه ؟؟ تاني مره تجيب سيرته وانا عارفك !  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> *case30  الشموع على الويكلى شموع توحى بتصحيح أو انعكاس وهذا ما حدث بشمعه الاسبوع الماضى المؤشرات ماكد وار اس اى سلبيه وبها دايفرجنسات سلبيه على الويكلى والديلى السعر كسر دعم لا اعلم مدى قوته 11099.788 واعتقد دى اشاره للانعكاس يبقى الترند الصاعد على الديلى الذى يقف عنده السعر حائرا بشموع تردد الوضع الان حيره وتردد بين كسر الترند الصاعد والبدء في التصحيح للمستويات 10000 أو اختراق المقاومه الضعيفه 11099.788 ليخيب امال المؤشرات التى تؤيد الهبوط والبدء برحله صعود أخرى ------------------------------------- انتظر النقد والتصحيح من الاخوه*

 المؤشر فى منطقة إرتداد طبقا لنظرية جان
ويدعمه بداية إنفراج إيجابى للأستوكاستيك
دعم 10800 - 10600 - 10500   

> صباح الخيرات عليكم 
> الموضوع بدأ يشد انتباه ناس اكتر وده بفضل ربنا ثم الاستاذ نور  
> المشروعات الصناعية ده ياباشا ايه نظامه ؟؟ تاني مره تجيب سيرته وانا عارفك !  
> تحياتي

 ده يامعلم خير الله مايجعله خير 
سهم خارج المقصوره
هايشتغل هايشتغل إن شاء الله
بس مش عارف ميعاد إنطلاقه
بس فيه إنفراجات إيجابية كتير ومطمئنه
هو دلوقتى ب 22.5ج
بس ماحدش يجيى وهو ب 50ج ويقولى أخش أشترى دلوقتى :012:

----------


## نور المصرى

من معه جنوب الوادى يجنى أرباح اِلأن بنصف الكمية على الأقل

----------


## VEVA

الاخوة الكرام  هل  توجد اخبار عن المصريين للاسكان  وما هي مستهدفات السهم خلال اليومين القادمين باذن الله مع عقد الجمعية العمومية اخر الشهر  وشكرا للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات الأن شكلها فيه تسليم وتسلم ورق على 2.11
والله أعلم 
الشراء جيد

----------


## نور المصرى

المشروعااااااااااااااات اللى جاى على السريع 
26.5ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاخوة الكرام  هل  توجد اخبار عن المصريين للاسكان  وما هي مستهدفات السهم خلال اليومين القادمين باذن الله مع عقد الجمعية العمومية اخر الشهر  وشكرا للجميع

 يوجد إكتتاب  سيقر فى إنعقاد الجمعية غدا
ودايما نبيع على الخبر
يعنى لو لقيتها طايره بكره بيع على الأقل نصف الكمية 
وخدها تانى من تحت :Eh S(7):

----------


## VEVA

> يوجد إكتتاب سيقر فى إنعقاد الجمعية غدا
> ودايما نبيع على الخبر
> يعنى لو لقيتها طايره بكره بيع على الأقل نصف الكمية 
> وخدها تانى من تحت

 الاستاذ  نور  شكرا  على مداخلتك  الكريمة

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ  نور  شكرا  على مداخلتك  الكريمة

 العفو ده واجبى نحو أخوتى

----------


## البروكش

نور باشا ايه رايك فى    العامة لصناعة الورق (راكتا)- ليسيكو - غاز مصر

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ايه رايك فى    العامة لصناعة الورق (راكتا)- ليسيكو - غاز مصر

 غاز مصر إستثمار طويل الأجل
وفيه خير كتير
ليسيكو أهم حاجه عدم كسر ال 80
راكتا هابصلك عليها بس ماعنديش عنها أى معلومه حاليا

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ  نور السلام عليكم  ما  مستهدف المشروعات الصناعية بعد اذنك على المدى القصير والمتوسط وارجو تحديد 
سعر مناسب للبيع عنده وارجو ان تخبرنا باستمرار باي تطورات بخصوص السهم ونحن متابعين لك ان شاء الله وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ  نور السلام عليكم  ما  مستهدف المشروعات الصناعية بعد اذنك على المدى القصير والمتوسط وارجو تحديد 
> سعر مناسب للبيع عنده وارجو ان تخبرنا باستمرار باي تطورات بخصوص السهم ونحن متابعين لك ان شاء الله وشكرا جزيلا لك

 30 - 40 - 50
وربنا يسهل

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار  
طبينا امبارح في المشروعات الهندسيه وبالعافيه على 25.60 ،،، وناوي ابيع على 44.44 وماتسألنيش ليه ؟ 
الرقم عاجبني وبتفائل بيه  :Regular Smile:  
القومية للأسمنت؟ تفتكر مين وراااااها!! 
تحياتي

----------


## شريف دعبس

> صباح الأنوار  
> طبينا امبارح في المشروعات الهندسيه وبالعافيه على 25.60 ،،، وناوي ابيع على 44.44 وماتسألنيش ليه ؟ 
> الرقم عاجبني وبتفائل بيه  
> القومية للأسمنت؟ تفتكر مين وراااااها!! 
> تحياتي

  
 عارف مين وراها الهارمونيك  و الديفرجنز من 3 اشهر  :Big Grin:   :18:  :Ongue:  :013:

----------


## شريف دعبس

الكاس 30 
يستهدف 11800-12000

----------


## نور المصرى

> الكاس 30 
> يستهدف 11800-12000

 تمام ياشريف
وعلينا الحذر من التصحيح فى هذه المناطق

----------


## VEVA

السلام عليكم  الاخوة الكرام كنت اريد الاستفسار عن سهم قناة السويس لتوطين التكنولوجيا هل توجد اخبار عن هذا السهم  وما هو المستهدف له باذن الله وشكرا

----------


## شريف دعبس

ايه رايك فى القاهره للزيوت و الصابون

----------


## البروكش

انا سامع ان بوليفارا رايحة 14  و الصعيد ممكن توصل 30 جنيه
ياريت حد يقولنا رايه ولو ممكن شمال الصعيد بالمرة

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات
الفضل والشكر لله 2.34 
حمدا لله

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا سامع ان بوليفارا رايحة 14  و الصعيد ممكن توصل 30 جنيه
> ياريت حد يقولنا رايه ولو ممكن شمال الصعيد بالمرة

 سمعك مظبوط يابروكش
بوليفارا وشمال جيده

----------


## eng_hisham

> الكابلات
> الفضل والشكر لله 2.34 
> حمدا لله

 الكابلات طارت يا معلــــــــــــم    :015:   
يا ريتني كنت معاااااهم :Doh:

----------


## atef abo sofa

تحياتي للباب الرائع 
الي الساده لخبراء
سهم العربية للاستثمارت والتنمية AIC
رايح لفين 
وايه ر ئيكم فيه  
مع الشكر

----------


## عبده المصرى

> الكابلات طارت يا معلــــــــــــم   
> يا ريتني كنت معاااااهم

 ههههههههههههه  مش انت اللى خفت من الكهربا التوفيق للجميع يارب

----------


## نور المصرى

> الكابلات طارت يا معلــــــــــــم     
> يا ريتني كنت معاااااهم

 إنت بتهذر
لو كنت بعت أقتلك :Angry Smile:    

> تحياتي للباب الرائع 
> الي الساده لخبراء
> سهم العربية للاستثمارت والتنمية AIC
> رايح لفين 
> وايه ر ئيكم فيه  
> مع الشكر

 الوارد لى أنه سهم من ذهب   

> ههههههههههههه  مش انت اللى خفت من الكهربا التوفيق للجميع يارب

 مبروك على الجميع ياحاج

----------


## eng_hisham

> ههههههههههههه   مش انت اللى خفت من الكهربا  التوفيق للجميع يارب

 عبده باشا المصري  
انا خايف من الكهربا والمياه والهوااااااااااااا
بس مع نور المصري مش هتقدر تغمض عينييييك

----------


## eng_hisham

[quote=نور المصرى;635759]إنت بتهذر
لو كنت بعت أقتلك :Angry Smile:    
لا يا باشا؟؟؟ مش قلنا مع المقاومة والدعم 
انا اقصد الكمية التانيه ؟؟ لسه ربك مافرجهاااش 
انا معاك في الكابلات لغاية ال ؟؟ج   :18:  :AA:

----------


## نور المصرى

[QUOTE=eng_hisham;635807] 

> إنت بتهذر
> لو كنت بعت أقتلك   
> لا يا باشا؟؟؟ مش قلنا مع المقاومة والدعم 
> انا اقصد الكمية التانيه ؟؟ لسه ربك مافرجهاااش 
> انا معاك في الكابلات لغاية ال ؟؟ج

  :Boxing:   :Boxing: 
بحسب 
كان نهارك هايبقى مش فايت   :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## عياد

مبروك على الجميع الصعود الرائع للكابلات بحجم تداول عالي جدا جدا ( 220 فولت  :Big Grin: ) . يواجه السهم مقاومة هامة عند مستوى 2.69 اذا استطاع تجاوزها فانه يهدف لمستويات 3.00 ثم 3.10 ثم 3.35     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## شريف دعبس

القاهره للزيوت و الصابون 
تحليل فنى  السهم بإذن الله يستهدف 77

----------


## عياد

سهم الصعيد العامة للمقاولات  . السهم استطاع الارتفاع ويتوقع مزيدا من الارتفاع خلال الفترة القادمة الا انه قد يتراجع حتى متسوى الدعم 15.5 قليلا قبل ان يواصل تقدمه مستهدفا مستوى المقاومة 18.70 والذي بكسرها فان السهم يستهدف مستوى 20.50 ثم 24.00  . كما يلاحظ من الشارت المرفق ان حجم التداول ينخفض مع النزول وهو يدل على قوة الصعود للسهم ويؤكد مواصلة الصعود    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## شريف دعبس

> سهم الصعيد العامة للمقاولات  . السهم استطاع الارتفاع ويتوقع مزيدا من الارتفاع خلال الفترة القادمة الا انه قد يتراجع حتى متسوى الدعم 15.5 قليلا قبل ان يواصل تقدمه مستهدفا مستوى المقاومة 18.70 والذي بكسرها فان السهم يستهدف مستوى 20.50 ثم 24.00  . كما يلاحظ من الشارت المرفق ان حجم التداول ينخفض مع النزول وهو يدل على قوة الصعود للسهم ويؤكد مواصلة الصعود    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 متفق معاك ان السهم ايجابى بس السهم ده بيحترم قوى الشوتنج ستار

----------


## عياد

> متفق معاك ان السهم ايجابى بس السهم ده بيحترم قوى الشوتنج ستار

 اهلا بيك عزيزي شريف  بس لا اعتقد ان تأثير الشمعة يستمر طويلا ويبدو أن السهم سيتحرك حول مستويات 15 جنيه فترة قبل ان يواصل صعوده ، ولايجب ان ننسى ان هناك زيادة راس مال للسهم اقرتها الجمعية العامة للشركة بواقع خمسة أسهم لكل سهم وبالتالي اتوقع ان يبدا السهم بالارتفاع بقوة بعد ادخال تأثير زيادة راس المال على السهم   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الخيرااات 
اسبوع جديد ورزق وفير ان شاء الله 
الكابلات نااار يا حبيبي نااار :015:   
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أسبوع جديد وربح وفير إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا
الوحش القادم

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى عايز يشترى فىالكابلات يشترى فى رمى الزيرو أخر الجلسة

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفاااااااااارا 13ج
والعربية ب 10.97 وعجبى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## eng_hisham

مصر الجديده  فرد عضلات ،،، الراجل اتمطع بس عمل 22ج 
ميراكو ،،، خوف من شيء مجهول ولا ايه ،، يطلع خطوة قدام واتنين وراه 
القناه للتوكيلات ،،، مين اللي بيطفي النور ! 
تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

> بوليفاااااااااارا 13ج
> والعربية ب 10.97 وعجبى 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

  
مش انا قلتلك خد بوليفارا :Big Grin:  ،، عليها شغل  :013:  
العربية !!! لا تعليق وانت عارف  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مصر الجديده  فرد عضلات ،،، الراجل اتمطع بس عمل 22ج 
> ميراكو ،،، خوف من شيء مجهول ولا ايه ،، يطلع خطوة قدام واتنين وراه 
> القناه للتوكيلات ،،، مين اللي بيطفي النور ! 
> تحياتي

 مصر الجديده يامسهل بدأت 
ميراكوا فوليوم رائع شكلهم بدأوا نشوف أدائها غدا
القناة للتوكيلات أسعار مناسبة للشراء 
ولا خوف إن شاء الله   

> مش انا قلتلك خد بوليفارا ،، عليها شغل  
> العربية !!! لا تعليق وانت عارف

 أه صحيح ده إنت اللى قايلى خد بوليفارا ( يا نصااااااااااااااااااااب ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eng_hisham

نور المصري    بارك الله لك في صحتك واهلك ومالك وولدك   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور المصري    بارك الله لك في صحتك واهلك ومالك وولدك

 كم أحتاج هذا الدعاء
بارك الله فيكم ويرزقكم من حيث لاتعلمون

----------


## remo

ربنا يزيدك يا نور 
فعلا الكابلات ولعت  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم 
انا عاوز اجيب شارتات الاسهم فى البورصه المصريه على شان احللها ... ياترى فى برنامج ولا اجيبها منين؟

----------


## khaled_S

> السلام عليكم 
> انا عاوز اجيب شارتات الاسهم فى البورصه المصريه على شان احللها ... ياترى فى برنامج ولا اجيبها منين؟

 http://www.tickerchart.com/ ادخل سجل مجانا وحمل البرنامج تكرشارت

----------


## نور المصرى

يوم جديد وربح وفير إن شاء الله
من يريد أن يجنى أرباح فىالكابلات ربع الكمية فقط
ويقدر ياخدهم تانى 2.73

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا جنى أرباح مؤقتا ونرجع ناخدها تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

ميراكو للتكيف والتبريد
هاتشتغل سهم جيد مقاومة 95 - 135

----------


## البروكش

استاذ نور رايك ايه فى المصرية للدواجن

----------


## نور المصرى

رسالة من البورصة:  العنوان : مصر لصناعة التبريد والتكييف - ميراكو (MRCO.CA) تعلن عن توزيع نقدي 	(14:30) 
العنوان : مصر لصناعة التبريد والتكييف - ميراكو (MRCO.CA) تعلن عن توزيع نقدي 
كود الترقيم الدولي : (EGS3G061C012)
إيماء إلى الخطاب الوارد بتاريخ 01/04/2008 من شركة مصر لصناعة التبريد والتكييف - ميراكو نحيط سيادتكم علماً أنه قد تقرر توزيع الكوبون رقم (30) بواقع 6.27 جنيه للسهم الواحد وذلك إعتباراً من24/04/2008 و بالتالي ينتقل الحق في التوزيع لمشتري السهم حتى نهاية جلسة يوم الاثنين 21/04/2008

----------


## abosalah

> http://www.tickerchart.com/   ادخل سجل مجانا وحمل البرنامج تكرشارت

  
الف شكر ليك 
بس ليا سؤال كمان بعد ازنك 
هل فى شركات وساطه فى مصر اقدر عن طريقها اعطى اوامر الشراء والبيع عن طريق الانترنت ؟؟ 
زى العملات يعنى  :Doh:

----------


## Dr_nono

اخي نور  مساء الفل  اوصيكم خيرا بمدينة نصر85 والجوهرة 26 ... 31 ... 38  تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abosalah

> http://www.tickerchart.com/   ادخل سجل مجانا وحمل البرنامج تكرشارت

  
لقيت ملف امتداده .tcd مش عارف اعمل بيه ايه ؟؟  :Doh:

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور رايك ايه فى المصرية للدواجن

 أنا مابحبش السهم ده مش عارف ليه
تقريبا عشان كان ب 9ج وكلامه جالى وطنشته  :Angry Smile: 
المهم السهم لسه بيأكدولى إنه لسه فيه والله أعلم
والعهده علىالراوى
غدا نرى شارتاته عشان مانبقاش عاملين زى العمى وماشين ورا الكلام وخلاص 
تحياتى

----------


## khaled_S

> لقيت ملف امتداده .tcd مش عارف اعمل بيه ايه ؟؟

    http://www.tickerchart.com/registration_1.php سجل من هنا وبعدين حمل البرنامج وبالنسبه لشركات الوساطه فامعرش عنها حاجه أسأل الاستاز نور المصرى

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم 
يوم جديد ورزق وفير ان شاء الله 
الكابلات احلى شغل واحلى كلام  
مصر الجديده،،،هو احنا لحقنا نطلع عشان نتعب ونوقف !!! 
ميراكو،،،لا شيء يفوق الخبرة  
شكل الدور كده على القناة مش عارف ليه،،هي الوحيدة اللي عايشه في صمت من فترة 
نور باشا توجيهات سيادتك هي الشمعة اللي بنشوف بيها في عز الضلمة؟؟؟ 
سؤال عن النصر للأعمال المدنية وبنك كريدي ؟؟؟ ايه رأيك فيهم! 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يوم جديد
وربح وفير إن شاء الله
الكابلات الأن كما نبهنا بجنى أرباح
نقدر نشترى الأن 2.68
بوليفارا شراء من 11.5 إلى 12.25

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد العامة
هاتحبس الناس للإكتتاب

----------


## نور المصرى

مصر الكيماويات جيده جدا
أنصح بالشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

مطاحن مصر الوسطى جيده للشراء
المطاحن كلها بتشتغل

----------


## نور المصرى

ميراكو شكلها هاتشتغل اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يوم جديد
> وربح وفير إن شاء الله
> الكابلات الأن كما نبهنا بجنى أرباح
> نقدر نشترى الأن 2.68
> بوليفارا شراء من 11.5 إلى 12.25

 الكابلات أدنى اليوم بفضل الله 2.68
الأن ب 2.88
بفضل الله

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك للتعدين 210ج
سعر شراء إستثمارى رائع
للإستثمار متوسط وطويل الأجل

----------


## شريف دعبس

> أسيك للتعدين 210ج
> سعر شراء إستثمارى رائع
> للإستثمار متوسط وطويل الأجل

 *اسيك للتعدين 200-210 اختيار موفق على الاقل ان شاء الله الى 
275*    :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

> *اسيك للتعدين 200-210 اختيار موفق على الاقل ان شاء الله الى 
> 275*

 هى دى بس ياشريف  :Cry Smile:

----------


## toti367

السلام عليكم ازيكم جميعا ازيك استاذ نور انا سعيد انى انضم اليكم وذلكعن طريق الاستاذ محمد (yamedoa) عن طريق الشكر الدائم لكم ويا رب اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم

----------


## شريف دعبس

> هى دى بس ياشريف

 لا يا باشا ماشاء الله كل اسهمك مكسره الدنيا ربنا يبارك ليك 
انت :Good:   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## VEVA

الاخوة  الكرام  يا ريت اللي يعرف اي معلومات عن المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية وهو سهم خارج المقصورة 
ان يخبرنا بها  
انا حسب معلوماتي ان السهم له ارتفاع قوي باذن الله  ولكن  اريد ان اعرف الفترة الزمنية التي سيرتفع فيها السهم والمستهدفات الخاصة به ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ازيكم جميعا ازيك استاذ نور انا سعيد انى انضم اليكم وذلكعن طريق الاستاذ محمد (yamedoa) عن طريق الشكر الدائم لكم ويا رب اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم

 أهلا بيك بين أخوانك ويسعدنا إنضمامك إلينا وسلملنا على صديقى العزيز ياميدو

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاخوة  الكرام  يا ريت اللي يعرف اي معلومات عن المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية وهو سهم خارج المقصورة 
> ان يخبرنا بها  
> انا حسب معلوماتي ان السهم له ارتفاع قوي باذن الله  ولكن  اريد ان اعرف الفترة الزمنية التي سيرتفع فيها السهم والمستهدفات الخاصة به ولكم جزيل الشكر

 سمعك مظبوط وأنا شخصيا من حاملى السهم بس هو دلوقتى بيغربل البياع

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ/ نور
اشكرك على توصية الكبلات انا دخلت على سعر 2.15 وطمعان شوية اية رايك ابيع ولا اطمع فى كمان شوي
شكرا لك

----------


## eng_hisham

> أ/ نور
> اشكرك على توصية الكبلات انا دخلت على سعر 2.15 وطمعان شوية اية رايك ابيع ولا اطمع فى كمان شوي
> شكرا لك

 عزيزي ابو عمرو  
اوعى تقول الكلام ده قدام المعلم نوووور ،،، 
ده لوعرف انك عايز تبيع دلوقتي ممكن يقفل الموضوع  حالا

----------


## عياد

> أ/ نور
> اشكرك على توصية الكبلات انا دخلت على سعر 2.15 وطمعان شوية اية رايك ابيع ولا اطمع فى كمان شوي
> شكرا لك

 الكابلات سهم رائع جداجداجدا  كسر المقاومة 2.69 وهي اعلى مسوى في تاريخه حتى اقترب من حاجز 3 جنيه ثم تراجع لاعادة اختبار مستوى المقاومة المكسور بالمللي عند 2.68 ثم ارتد منها سريعا ليغلق الاسبوع عند أعلى مستوى في تاريخ السهم ، مزيدا من الارتفاع متوقع حتى مستوى 3.30 - 3.50 يمكن البيع عندها لجني الارباح ثم نبدا في الدخول فيه مجددا مع التصحيح   أتركك مع الشارت   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> أسيك للتعدين 210ج
> سعر شراء إستثمارى رائع
> للإستثمار متوسط وطويل الأجل

 اسيك  تراجع السهم حتى مستوى خط الاتجاه الصاعد متوسط المدى منذ منتصف العام الماضي والذي يتقاطع تقريبا مع مستوى 61.8% من موجة الصعود الاخيرة ، وكما هو ملاحظ تراجع حجم التداول مع تراجع الاسعار ومن المتوقع أن يبدأ السهم في الارتداد خلال الفترة القادمة     خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصري يتحرك السهم عند مستوى الدعم 51.25 جنيه ويتوقع أن يبدا السهم في الارتداد مستهدفا مستوى 60 جنيه     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم 
اسبوع جديد ورزق مديد ان شاء الله  
متابعين مع الزعيم نور المصري والعقيد عياد  
ان شاء الله خير لكم جميعا

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الفل على الجميع
الكابلات مقاومات 3.20 - 3.50 - 3.70 وأشرس مقاومة 3.90

----------


## Epic

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية اشكرك اخى نور على الموضوع الهام والجهد الكريم 
ثانيا انا جديد فى سوق الاسهم وحبيت اعرف اليه العمل معها يعنى الشراء والبيع وغيرها  
واحد اصدقائى اشترى 150 سهم من شركة كابلات الكهرباء المصريه واوصانى ان اتابعها له  
فهل هناك طريقه لمعرفه كل هذا  
وياريت اسهم لصغار المستثمرين تنصحنى بشرائها  
شكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بداية اشكرك اخى نور على الموضوع الهام والجهد الكريم 
> ثانيا انا جديد فى سوق الاسهم وحبيت اعرف اليه العمل معها يعنى الشراء والبيع وغيرها  
> واحد اصدقائى اشترى 150 سهم من شركة كابلات الكهرباء المصريه واوصانى ان اتابعها له  
> فهل هناك طريقه لمعرفه كل هذا  
> وياريت اسهم لصغار المستثمرين تنصحنى بشرائها  
> شكرا

 150 سهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دول مايجبوش العموله
كمية صغيرة جدا ولا تساوى جهد المتابعة
ولا قيمة للإسثمار فيهم أنا لا أستقل بشأن صديقك حاش لله
لكن 150 سهم العمولة شراء أقل عموله 30ج وبيع 30ج والسهم قيمته صغيرة جدا يعنى بيعمل ال 10 قروش بالعافية
يعنى عشان يكسب لازم السهم يزيد 10 ج على الأقل وده صعب جدا
بالنسبة للمحافظ الإستثمارية لصغار المستثمرين وآلية العمل
سأتحدث عنها بعد الجلسة إن شاء الله

----------


## eng_hisham

هل في حد بيواجه مشكله في تحديث الاسعار
موقع البورصة    لاتحديث
موقع مباشر      لاتحديث
مباشر نت       لاتحديث 
ايه الحكاية ،، الاضراب عمل شغل ولا ايه

----------


## عياد

> هل في حد بيواجه مشكله في تحديث الاسعار
> موقع البورصة لاتحديث
> موقع مباشر لاتحديث
> مباشر نت لاتحديث 
> ايه الحكاية ،، الاضراب عمل شغل ولا ايه

 أعلنت ادارة السوق ان جلسة التداول ستبدأ 11.30 بسبب عطل فني وقد بدأت من ربع ساعة ولكن فيه شوية بطء  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Epic

> 150 سهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دول مايجبوش العموله
> كمية صغيرة جدا ولا تساوى جهد المتابعة
> ولا قيمة للإسثمار فيهم أنا لا أستقل بشأن صديقك حاش لله
> لكن 150 سهم العمولة شراء أقل عموله 30ج وبيع 30ج والسهم قيمته صغيرة جدا يعنى بيعمل ال 10 قروش بالعافية
> يعنى عشان يكسب لازم السهم يزيد 10 ج على الأقل وده صعب جدا
> بالنسبة للمحافظ الإستثمارية لصغار المستثمرين وآلية العمل
> سأتحدث عنها بعد الجلسة إن شاء الله

 مش عارف يا اخى بس ده اللى حصل 
انا فى انتظار شرحك لمحافظ صغار المستثمرين عشان فيه حجات كثيره عايز اعرفها

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات بتدى للطالب
ماحدش يعمل تريدات
شكلها هاتلبس الناس النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

مبرررررووووووووووك 
أسيك 228ج

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا جيده جدا جدا

----------


## صقر العرب

السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله و بركاته  هذه هي اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع  سعيد جدا بانضمامي اليكم و ارجو ان تتقبلوني اخا لكم

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله و بركاته  هذه هي اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع  سعيد جدا بانضمامي اليكم و ارجو ان تتقبلوني اخا لكم

 مرحبا بك
ونتمنى أن تفيد وتستفيد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك وبوليفارا مازالو جيدين للشراء

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أسيك وبوليفارا مازالو جيدين للشراء

 يا هلا بالغالى 
ايه اسعار الشراء و الاهداف  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## VEVA

> يا هلا بالغالى   ايه اسعار الشراء و الاهداف   ودى و تقديرى

 الاخ  وليد  السلام عليكم  بخصوص  سهم اسيك  السعر الان  مناسب للشراء ما بين  210  الى 220 
وهو استثمار  طويل  الاجل  ومستهدف السهم  خلال هذا العام وتحديدا اخر العام باذن الله  ما بين 900  الى 1000  جنيه  نتيجة  لاخبار ايجابية متوقعة للشركة وتوسعات  ونتائج اعمال ممتازة لها باذن الله 
اما سهم بوليفارا  فلا  اخفي عليك السهم الان مستهدفاته  عالية  هو الان  ب  13 جنيه تقريبا  
ويقال والله اعلم من مصادر  مؤكدة ان السهم  سيتجاوز  ال 26 جنيه  خلال الفترة القادمة   مثل سهم النيل  لحليج الاقطان الذي ارتفع  من  4 جنيه الى 37 جنيه في خلال شهر تقريبا او يزيد قليلا 
وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع  باذن الله

----------


## البروكش

نور باشا انا دخلت فى اليكو ب 71 جنيه وخرجت عند  96 جنيه وانا سامع ان لسه فيها شغل 
وبفكر ادخلها عند سعر 91 جنيه ياريت تقولى رايك عشان انا بفكر احط الاوردر بكرة ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الكابلات بتدى للطالب
> ماحدش يعمل تريدات
> شكلها هاتلبس الناس النهارده

  
انا بعت جزء على 3.00

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا هلا بالغالى 
> ايه اسعار الشراء و الاهداف  
> ودى و تقديرى

 مشرفنا الهمام
سعدت بمرورك 
بوليفارا كنت قايل شراء من أيام 8.25
ودلوقتى ب 13.50
وأقول مازال فيها شراء من 12.50 حتى 13.25
هدف اول 15ج هدف ثان 18ج
أسيك نوهت على الشراء يوم الخميس كانت 206ج
اليوم 225ج
هدف إستثمارى طوييييييييييييييل الأمد ولمتوسطى الأجل أيضا
هناك خبر زيادة رأس مال مستخبى فيها  :Big Grin:     

> الاخ  وليد  السلام عليكم  بخصوص  سهم اسيك  السعر الان  مناسب للشراء ما بين  210  الى 220 
> وهو استثمار  طويل  الاجل  ومستهدف السهم  خلال هذا العام وتحديدا اخر العام باذن الله  ما بين 900  الى 1000  جنيه  نتيجة  لاخبار ايجابية متوقعة للشركة وتوسعات  ونتائج اعمال ممتازة لها باذن الله 
> اما سهم بوليفارا  فلا  اخفي عليك السهم الان مستهدفاته  عالية  هو الان  ب  13 جنيه تقريبا  
> ويقال والله اعلم من مصادر  مؤكدة ان السهم  سيتجاوز  ال 26 جنيه  خلال الفترة القادمة   مثل سهم النيل  لحليج الاقطان الذي ارتفع  من  4 جنيه الى 37 جنيه في خلال شهر تقريبا او يزيد قليلا 
> وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع  باذن الله

 أسهم جيده وسوف نتابع مراحلها أول بأول   

> نور باشا انا دخلت فى اليكو ب 71 جنيه وخرجت عند  96 جنيه وانا سامع ان لسه فيها شغل 
> وبفكر ادخلها عند سعر 91 جنيه ياريت تقولى رايك عشان انا بفكر احط الاوردر بكرة ان شاء الله

 أليكو مازال فيها خيرا إستحسن سعر وتوكل على الله   

> انا بعت جزء على 3.00

 لييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
أنا قولت لا تريدات اليوم لكن ماقولتش نرمى اللى فى إيدينا
مسهدفات
3.20 - 3.50 - 3.70 - 3.90

----------


## drmagdy

اية رأيك في
-بنك التعمير والاسكان
-الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية(اموك) 
شكرا

----------


## صقر العرب

السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله و بركاته نور باشا  أولا : شكرا على الترحيب و ان شاء الله اكون دائما عند حسن الظن   ثانيا : ارجو رأيك في سهم ايه آي سي بيقولوا رايح ل 10 ج و انه هيدخل المقصورة بعد قيد أسهم زيادة رأس المال  مع العلم ان قيد اسهم الزيادة سيكون حلال شهر ابريل الجاري و عالبا سيكون في منتصف الشهر  ارجو تصحيح معلوماتي لو كانت خطأ و لك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم  
الكابلات ،،، نظرية "اللي يحصلني يكسرني" ،،، وماحدش هيحصلها 
أسيك ،، ركبنا القطار ومنتظرين أول محطه ونخلع جري 
نور المصري ،،، اجمل اداء وأحلى انتقااااء 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

عينكم على بوليفارا
إختراق 13.50 بفوليوم تأكيد دخول

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى عايز بوليفارا قبل الإنطلاق

----------


## نور المصرى

وإنطلقت بوليفارا
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
لا بيع قبل 17ج

----------


## نور المصرى

لازالت بوليفارا جيده للشراء عند 14.10

----------


## eng_hisham

> لازالت بوليفارا جيده للشراء عند 14.10

  
شلنا يا باشا على 13.70 و كمان شوية على 13.90 
بوووووووركت

----------


## نور المصرى

> شلنا يا باشا على 13.70 و كمان شوية على 13.90 
> بوووووووركت

 مبــــــــــــارك  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> مبــــــــــــارك

 خليها مبروك لاحسن...........

----------


## نور المصرى

> خليها مبروك لاحسن...........

 مبارك عشان يخافوا يطلعوا بالورقه  :AA:   :AA:   :AA:

----------


## نور المصرى

الزيوت جيده للشراء الأن

----------


## نور المصرى

الزيوت المستخلصة هدف أول 5.60

----------


## eng_hisham

> مبارك عشان يخافوا يطلعوا بالورقه

 يا جمالـ    ــكم   :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الأنوار عليكم  
> الكابلات ،،، نظرية "اللي يحصلني يكسرني" ،،، وماحدش هيحصلها  أسيك ،، ركبنا القطار ومنتظرين أول محطه ونخلع جري 
> نور المصري ،،، اجمل اداء وأحلى انتقااااء 
> تحياتي

 ومين قالك هاننزل جرى إحنا هانركب وندلدل رجلينا كمان :Big Grin: 
إحنا هانزود شراء لما يخترق 250ج وأول محطة ننزل فيها 310ج وكمان هاننزل برجل واحده مش إتنين لازم رجل جواها  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات مقاومة 3.25
ممكن يريح قليلا لكن لسه مشوارها طويل

----------


## صقر العرب

الأخ الفاضل نور  هل ممكن الدخول في الكابلات و بوليفارا وللا خطر دلوقتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> الأخ الفاضل نور  هل ممكن الدخول في الكابلات و بوليفارا وللا خطر دلوقتي

 الكابلات شراء  3.12 أو أحسن
بوليفارا مش أزيد من 14.85

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد جيده
الشراء مأمون

----------


## نور المصرى

عربية حليج  كابو إسبناليكس 
من معه إحتفاااااظ

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد لفت
مبروووووووووووك

----------


## نور المصرى

> عربية حليج  كابو إسبناليكس 
> من معه إحتفاااااظ

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يخاف من رمى السوق
دى تجرية بياع

----------


## سمير صيام

ماشاء الله يا نور 
ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب

----------


## remo

نور انا بعت الكابلات لما قلت فية حركة :Doh:  تفتكر اشتريها تانى ولا ترشحلى حاجة تانية اشتريها

----------


## VEVA

_الاخوة   الكرام  ارجو معرفة الوضع بالنسبة لسهم العربية لحليج  الاقطان  الفترة القادمة ومستهدفات السهم _   _لان اليوم حجم السيولة على السهم كبيرة جدا  . ارجو توضيح المستهدفات بالمؤشرات لو تكرمتم وشكرا للجميع _

----------


## نور المصرى

> ماشاء الله يا نور 
> ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب

 الله يخليك ياباشا
نورت المكان كله 
تسلم ياغالى :Big Grin:     

> نور انا بعت الكابلات لما قلت فية حركة تفتكر اشتريها تانى ولا ترشحلى حاجة تانية اشتريها

 الكابلات ممكن تشتريها تانى 3.05 لهدف 3.65
فيصل الإسلامى بالجنيه وما أدراك مافيصل إنتظروووووووووووه
أسيك للتعدين عودة المارد    

> _الاخوة   الكرام  ارجو معرفة الوضع بالنسبة لسهم العربية لحليج  الاقطان  الفترة القادمة ومستهدفات السهم _   _لان اليوم حجم السيولة على السهم كبيرة جدا  . ارجو توضيح المستهدفات بالمؤشرات لو تكرمتم وشكرا للجميع _

 عربية حليج إحتفاااااااااااااظ
أهداف  14 - 18  -  22

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يخليك ياباشا
> نورت المكان كله 
> تسلم ياغالى    
> الكابلات ممكن تشتريها تانى 3.05 لهدف 3.65
> فيصل الإسلامى بالجنيه وما أدراك مافيصل إنتظروووووووووووه
> أسيك للتعدين عودة المارد    
> عربية حليج إحتفاااااااااااااظ
> أهداف  14 - 18  -  22

 رشح لنا اى اسهم نشتريها يا نجم من يوم الخميس

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ  نور  شكرا  لك على ردك  الكريم بخصوص  مستهدفات العربية للحليج   
ولكن  كنت اريد معرفة هل تحديد  المستهدفات  بناء عن تحليل فني ام  من خلال  اخبار متوقعة على السهم الفترة القادمة  ؟ ام ام ميكر السهم افرج عن السهم بعد حبسه سنتين  والان  حركة السهم  مجرد  تحريك من الميكر فقط وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## وليد الحلو

صباح الجمال على الجميع 
ايه الكلام على ايه النهارده 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## VEVA

> صباح الجمال على الجميع   ايه الكلام على ايه النهارده  ودى و تقديرى

 صباح  الخير  عليك   الكلام  عن العربية لحليج الاقطان  كان  نجم  جلسة تداول  امس في البورصة  
وبالتوفيق  للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## عبده المصرى

> شمال الصعيد لفت
> مبروووووووووووك

  :016:  :016:  :016:   لفت راحت فين انا لسه منزلتش محطتى صباحك فل ياريس

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق تصحيح خفيف اليوم
الشراء فى تسوية مديونيات الخميس

----------


## نور المصرى

لا شراء اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

عربية حليج 
جنى أرباح بنصف الكمية
13.25

----------


## نور المصرى

حتى لو عربية حليج طلعت
لازم نمسك جزء من الأرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

بأكد على جنى جزء من الأرباح فى العربية

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا ممكن تنزل ل 13.70
تعيد إختبار نقطة الإختراق

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى عايز يشترى يشترى فى بوليفارا
تحت 14ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> رشح لنا اى اسهم نشتريها يا نجم من يوم الخميس

 بوليفارا 13.60
كابلات 3.05
أسيك 210ج    

> الاستاذ  نور  شكرا  لك على ردك  الكريم بخصوص  مستهدفات العربية للحليج   
> ولكن  كنت اريد معرفة هل تحديد  المستهدفات  بناء عن تحليل فني ام  من خلال  اخبار متوقعة على السهم الفترة القادمة  ؟ ام ام ميكر السهم افرج عن السهم بعد حبسه سنتين  والان  حركة السهم  مجرد  تحريك من الميكر فقط وشكرا جزيلا لك

 أنت ليك أكل ولا بحلقه :Big Grin:    

> صباح الجمال على الجميع 
> ايه الكلام على ايه النهارده 
> ودى و تقديرى

 حبيب قلبى وليد الحلو
صباحك فل
النهارده جنى أرباح
وكوركشن خفيف 
ودى وتقديرى :Stick Out Tongue:    

> لفت راحت فين انا لسه منزلتش محطتى صباحك فل ياريس

 صباحك عسل

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك شرااااااااااااء من 205 إلى 210

----------


## نور المصرى

المنتجعات قوية جدا
عليها شغل حلو

----------


## abosalah

يا استاذ نور  
هل فى شركات وساطه يتم تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء عن طريق الانترنت (كما فى العملات) ؟؟ 
ولو مفيش فما هى اسرع طريقه فى تداول الاسهم فى البورصه المصريه ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن لما نقول لا شراء اليوم
لكن قد تظهر أسهم جيده للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا استاذ نور  
> هل فى شركات وساطه يتم تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء عن طريق الانترنت (كما فى العملات) ؟؟ 
> ولو مفيش فما هى اسرع طريقه فى تداول الاسهم فى البورصه المصريه ؟؟

 طبعا فيه
هيرمس
عربية أون لاين
بايونيير

----------


## VEVA

ارجو من  الاخوة توضيح الصورة بالنسبة لسهم المنتجعات  لان السهم حركته ومستهدفاته غير واضحة وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> ارجو من  الاخوة توضيح الصورة بالنسبة لسهم المنتجعات  لان السهم حركته ومستهدفاته غير واضحة وشكرا

 خليك محتفظ 
عليه إنفراجات إيجابية قوية جدا
وهانقول أهدافه على التوالى
اللى عايز يشترى يشترى
سهم كويس

----------


## نور المصرى

غريبة السوق خلص الكوركشن بدرى قوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

أكرر
أسيك للتعدين
بنك فيصل  
شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك للتعدين
الإستثمار الرابح إن شاء الله
حديث البورصه القادم 
وهافكركم

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> غريبة السوق خلص الكوركشن بدرى قوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
ربنا يخلى T+0

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أسيك للتعدين
> الإستثمار الرابح إن شاء الله
> حديث البورصه القادم 
> وهافكركم

 الاستاز نور 
استفسار صغير بالنسبة لاسيك  هى كانت ب 630 ودلوقتى فى حدود 220 هل حدث لها تقسيم قبل كدة ام ماذا حدث ياريت نبزة تاريخية عن السهم اصلى ماكنتش ما تبعه قبل كدة
تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاز نور 
> استفسار صغير بالنسبة لاسيك  هى كانت ب 630 ودلوقتى فى حدود 220 هل حدث لها تقسيم قبل كدة ام ماذا حدث ياريت نبزة تاريخية عن السهم اصلى ماكنتش ما تبعه قبل كدة
> تقبل ودى

 إكتتاب 4.5 سهم لكل سهم
ولسه فيه خبر توزيع مجانى وإكتتاب 5 أسهم لكل سهم قادم
حصريا للمتداول العربى
ماحدش يعرف الأخبار دى :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> إكتتاب 4.5 سهم لكل سهم
> ولسه فيه خبر توزيع مجانى وإكتتاب 5 أسهم لكل سهم قادم
> حصريا للمتداول العربى
> ماحدش يعرف الأخبار دى

 الله ينور طريقك يانور

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أكرر
> أسيك للتعدين
> بنك فيصل  
> شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

 بنك فيصل جنيه و لا دولار ؟؟ 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## نور المصرى

> بنك فيصل جنيه و لا دولار ؟؟ 
> ودى و تقديرى

 بالجنيه ياباشا 
هما الأتنين هايشتغلوا بس بالجنيه أقوى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بالجنيه ياباشا 
> هما الأتنين هايشتغلوا بس بالجنيه أقوى

 تمام يا غالى  
طيب سعر الدخولو و الاهداف 
و لا نأخده T+0 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## نور المصرى

> تمام يا غالى  
> طيب سعر الدخولو و الاهداف 
> و لا نأخده T+0 
> ودى و تقديرى

 فيصل إحتفاظ 
سعر الشراء من 51.5 ل 52.5 آمن إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اخر خبر  على اسيك من حوالى شهر تقريبا وهو خبر ايجابى جدا  العنوان : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم " (ASCM.CA) بيان من شركة اسيك للتعدين بخصوص توقيع احدى الشركات المملوكة لها عقد لتوسيع الطاقة الانتاجية
اسم الشركة : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم "
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS10001C013
كود رويترز : ASCM.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من شركة أسيك للتعدين أسكوم يفيد أن شركة اسكوم لتصنيع الكربونات والكيماويات و المملوكة لشركة أسيك للتعدين بنسبة 99% قد وقعت امس عقد لتوسالعنوان : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم " (ASCM.CA) بيان من شركة اسيك للتعدين بخصوص توقيع احدى الشركات المملوكة لها عقد لتوسيع الطاقة الانتاجيةيع الطاقة الانتاجية و من المتوقع ان تكون اجمالى التكلفة الاستثمارية 15000000يورو و من المتوقع ان يبدا النشاط بنهاية عام 2009 لذا تقرر ايقاف التعامل على أسهم الشركة لمدة 15 دقيقة للاطلاع على الخبر المنشور مع تعليق جميع العروض والطلبات المسجلة على أسهم الشركة قبل نشر هذا الاعلان

----------


## abosalah

> طبعا فيه
> هيرمس
> عربية أون لاين
> بايونيير

 تسلم يا استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> بأكد على جنى جزء من الأرباح فى العربية

  

> بوليفارا ممكن تنزل ل 13.70
> تعيد إختبار نقطة الإختراق

  

> اللى عايز يشترى يشترى فى بوليفارا
> تحت 14ج

 الحمد لله 
أصابت نظرتنا للسوق بفضل الله وتوفيقه    

> غريبة السوق خلص الكوركشن بدرى قوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الكوركش بسيط أه بس إستغربت لأنه المفروض مايخلصش فى وسط الجلسه
وفعلا كان بول باك فقط
الشراء غدا مناسب والله أعلم
لأن الكوركشن إن شاء الله مش هايطول ممكن السوق يلف غدا أخر الجلسه
أوالأحد بالكتير

----------


## remo

انا متجنن بسبب بوليفارا كنت شاريها 5.11 وبعتها 5.45  بس قبل ما تفتح موضوعك يا نور 
ربنا يباركلك يا نور ويزيدك فعلا اختلفت نظرتى للسوق وبقيت احتفظ باسهمى مش زى الاول ببيع اول ما الاقى مكسب ولو صغير

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا متجنن بسبب بوليفارا كنت شاريها 5.11 وبعتها 5.45  بس قبل ما تفتح موضوعك يا نور 
> ربنا يباركلك يا نور ويزيدك فعلا اختلفت نظرتى للسوق وبقيت احتفظ باسهمى مش زى الاول ببيع اول ما الاقى مكسب ولو صغير

 من لا يصبر لا يربح
الفرص مابتخلصش المهم نتعلم من أخطائنا

----------


## البروكش

نور باشا رايك ايه فى القاهرة للاسكان سامع ان عليها شغل حلو واظن المتحدة للاسكان هتتحرك شوية
ورايك ايه فى لكح الفترة القادمة 
وياريت تقولى اخرج من اليكو ولا استنى الى يوم الاحد عشان انا سامع فيها 200 جنيه

----------


## VEVA

> يا استاذ نور  
> هل فى شركات وساطه يتم تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء عن طريق الانترنت (كما فى العملات) ؟؟ 
> ولو مفيش فما هى اسرع طريقه فى تداول الاسهم فى البورصه المصريه ؟؟

  
الاخ الكريم  بالنسبة لشركات التداول الالكتروني في البورصة  نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى التداول الالكتروني  في مصر  مأساة  للاسف من خلال الشركات الثلاثة التي تم ذكرها 
الاعطال  كثيرة والسيستم واقع  والاسبوع الماضي اقرب مثال  العملاء كانوا يصرخون والشركات للاسف لا تفيدك غير بجملة تافهة هي اننا سنعوض المشتركين ويتم اعفائهم من العمولة في يوم العطل
مع العلم انه اساسا لم تكون هناك عمليات منفذة  حتى يتم الاعفاء من العمولة 
بصراحة استفزاز ما بعده استفزاز  وحسب معلوماتي  ان هذه الشركات فيها حيتان البورصة المصرية 
وعندما يتم قطع السيستم يكون عن عمد  حتى تكون فرصة للحرامية اللعب في الظلام   
اضافة الى ذلك العمولة مرتفعة في التداول عن طريق النت 
نصيحة  لك وللاخوة جميعا  انتقي شركة سمسرة محترمة وفيها سمسار  سريع  وسمسار محترم  
وابعد عن  شركات التداول الالكتروني  لان مشاكلها لم تنتهي

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات من 3.05 ل 3.09 شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااء

----------


## نور المصرى

عربية وبوليفارا وكابو شراء إنتهى جنى الأرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ك
مبروك للى إشترى أمس على 205
اليوم 218
ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات جيده للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

هدية منى لكم 
الجيزة العامة للمقاولات

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات 3.13 جيده للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا رايك ايه فى القاهرة للاسكان سامع ان عليها شغل حلو واظن المتحدة للاسكان هتتحرك شوية
> ورايك ايه فى لكح الفترة القادمة 
> وياريت تقولى اخرج من اليكو ولا استنى الى يوم الاحد عشان انا سامع فيها 200 جنيه

 القاهرة كويسة والمتحده أيضا
لكح فى فترة تجميع كبرى هتاخد وقت شوية ممكن تاخد كمية وتنساهم
أليكو لو جابت 110 إشترى تانى 
أليكو ماتتبعش خااااااااالص
حتى لو شفت بما يوازى بعد التقسيم 350ج :Big Grin:  
لسه فيها مشوار
بيعها بعد ماتخش المقصورة :Hands:

----------


## عياد

> هدية منى لكم 
> الجيزة العامة للمقاولات

   السهم فنيا ايضا رائع جدا وفيه عزم صعودي جيد وعند مناطق دعم جيدة ولديه مقاومة عند مستوى 75.90 اذا تجاوزها فانه سينطلق بقوة مستهدفا 83 جنيه ثم 94 جنيه     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Epic

> الكابلات 3.13 جيده للشراء

 ممكن تحديد كمية مناسبه اخى والمتوقع ان تصل الى كام

----------


## نور المصرى

> ممكن تحديد كمية مناسبه اخى والمتوقع ان تصل الى كام

 مضاربة 3.67
متوسط الأجل خلال 4 أشهر من 7 إلى 9ج

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهمنا القادمه إن شاء الله 
أسيك
الجيزة للمقاولات
فيصل الإسلامى ( وده ابطأهم بس لما يشتغل صاروخ )
القابضة للإستثمارات المالية  لكح جروب

----------


## فريدمان

> أسهمنا القادمه إن شاء الله 
> أسيك
> الجيزة للمقاولات
> فيصل الإسلامى ( وده ابطأهم بس لما يشتغل صاروخ )
> القابضة للإستثمارات المالية لكح جروب

 طيب  وفين  المشروعات  الصناعية والهندسية يا اخ نور   
ليه رجعت في كلامك  ؟ ولا  سقط منك سهوا  ؟ 
ده انت اللي موصي عليه   
وشكرا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب  وفين  المشروعات  الصناعية والهندسية يا اخ نور   
> ليه رجعت في كلامك  ؟ ولا  سقط منك سهوا  ؟ 
> ده انت اللي موصي عليه   
> وشكرا لك

  :Big Grin: 
فعلا كويس إنك فكرتنى مع إنى شارى فيه
المشروعات جيد جدا وبيتلم من الناس 
من 21.5 إلى 22.15 سعر شراء جيد لتحسين المتوسط

----------


## نور المصرى

> هدية منى لكم 
> الجيزة العامة للمقاولات

 77ج
يامسهل يارب

----------


## صلاح

استاذ نور انا معايا مصر للزيوت والصابون على 40 جنيه والعربيه للشحن على 18 ممكن رأيك في السهمين وابيع ايه لاشتري اسيك

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك تسليم ورق ماحدش يقلق

----------


## kareem

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور انا معايا مصر للزيوت والصابون على 40 جنيه والعربيه للشحن على 18 ممكن رأيك في السهمين وابيع ايه لاشتري اسيك

 مصر للزيوت مش متابعها للأسف
الشحن هايشتغل مع القطاع
وأسيك أحسن من الأتنين :Good:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> مصر للزيوت مش متابعها للأسف
> الشحن هايشتغل مع القطاع
> وأسيك أحسن من الأتنين

 أ/نور
انا.اخذت.اليوم.جزء.فى.الكبلات.على.3.26
اية.رايك

----------


## remo

شاكرين مجهودك حبيبى نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/نور
> انا.اخذت.اليوم.جزء.فى.الكبلات.على.3.26
> اية.رايك

 واخد عند دعم كويس إن شاء الله  
الكابلات ورؤية كابلاوية عشان الناس إتجننت خلاص  :Rudolph:    
ميكر السهم ده عمل رحلة كبيرة قوى كنا متوقعنها من أولها ولله الحمد
ولسه إن شاء الله
دى رؤية متشائمة 
الرؤية دى توقعت الصعود وبتقول هنا كفاية بس أنا مش مع الرؤيا دى   
 الراجل ده من ساعة مانزل وطلع بالورقه وبيحترم الفايبو جدا
نشوف قصته إيه   
إحترم جميع مقاومات الفايبو ودعومه
وشغله على الشاشة بيقول إنه بيغير دم الورقه
والناس شايفه إن كده خلاص على الورقه كفاية كده والبيع واجب
لكن ...............
الكمية اللى مع الميكر لن تسمحله بالوقوف الأن
هذه مرحله فقط
المقاومة القادمه 3.69
يجب البيع فيها بنصف الكمية على الأقل ونرجع ناخدهم تانى 
ولازم الورقه تبقى فى المحفظة ماتتباعش كلها إحنا معانا ميكر ماكر
الورقه مازال فيها صولات وجولات كثيرة
واللى دخل معانا من أول الجيم 1.66ج
مش خسران ولا هايخسر بإذن الله
ولا إحنا بيصعب علينا المكسب
طارد ربحك كما تطارد خسارتك

----------


## الفقير الى الله

مسااااااااااااء الانوار .......... يا عم نور  قلت اعدي اسلم عليك يا غالي    واحشني جدا جدا جدا       :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مسااااااااااااء الانوار .......... يا عم نور  قلت اعدي اسلم عليك يا غالي    واحشني جدا جدا جدا

 حبيب قلبى 
الراجل المحترم
أنت واحشنى أكتر
ماتتصورش فرحتى قد إيه بمرورك الكريم 
إتصلت بيك أكتر من مره وتليفونك كان غير متاح   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  واحشنى ياراجل ياسكر  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## نور المصرى

*أسيك للتعدين*     

> أسيك للتعدين تتصدر الأسهم من حيث قيمة التداول.. بعد 90 دقيقة من التداولات  
>  مباشر الاثنين 14 أبريل 2008 12:01 م       
> تصدر سهم أسيك للتعدين اليوم بمرور ساعة ونصف قائمة الأسهم من حيث قيمة التداول محققًا 69.05 مليون جنيه بارتفاع السهم إلى سعر 218 جنيه بنسبة 2.36% من خلال 480 صفقة.  
> وكان فايز حبيب رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب لشركة أسيك للتعدين يتوقع فى أواخر الشهر الماضي أن يبدأ تشغيل مصنع كربونات الكالسيوم الذى تقيمة الشركة فى المنيا باستثمارات 150 مليون جنيه فى مطلع شهر مايو المقبل.  
> وقال فايز إن الحكومة الإثيوبية ستمول نفقات البحث عن الذهب الذى ستقوم به شركتان تابعتان لأسيك وتحصل بموجب الاتفاق على 65% من الذهب المستخرج من أربعة مناجم مشيراً إلى أن الشركة على يقين من صحة أبحاثها.

  عدد أسهم الشركة حاليا هو 10.000.000 سهم
فى حين أن عدد الأسهم كان خلال سنة 2007 عدد 1.850.000 سهم فقط وتم عمل إكتتاب لزيادة رأس مال الشركة خلال سنة 2007 وبالفعل تم الإكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين فى عدد 8.150.000 سهم ( بواقع 4.4 سهم لكل سهم ) 
ربحية السهم = 28.351.000 ÷ 1.850.000 = 15.32 جنيه
مضاعف الربحية = 213.19 ÷ 15.32 = 13.9 
وهو مضاعف متوسط  
 جميل جدا الكلام ده نسيبنا من الأخبار وننتقى مابين السطور 
أنا معلوماتى إن عدد الأسهم فى المتداولة فى السوق قبل الأكتتاب
120.000 سهم
بعد الإكتتاب يصبحوا 6480000 سهم 
يعنى الذى تداول اليوم أكثر من الأسهم التى فى السوق 
طيب نخلينا مع التقرير 15.5% أخرون
1.550.000 سهم 
يعنى المتداولاليوم أكثر من نصف الكمية التى بالسوق
فوليوم تاريخى لم يتكرر من أغسطس 2007  عند شراء القلعة للشركة قبل الإكتتاب
ومنذ وقتها والسهم فى ترند أب قوى
يعنى نتوقع بيع مجلس إدارة غدا
واللى إستلم الكمية دى على 210 هايوديها فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
برضه نسيب ده كله 
الورقة فى ترند صاعد طويل الأجل دعمه 207.10 لمسته بالقرش النهارده
وترند هابط قصير الأجل مقاومة 221.98 برضه بالقرش 
الورقه قربت جدا جدا
تفويت الورق اللى حصل اليوم ينم عن جيم قوى قادم 
( الشراء بالهداوة ومانجريش لما الورقه تطلع جرى نستنى تهديتها نشترى قرب دعم أو إختراق مقاومة ولا للطمع وخصوصا فى الكريدت )

----------


## عياد

> *أسيك للتعدين*        عدد أسهم الشركة حاليا هو 10.000.000 سهم فى حين أن عدد الأسهم كان خلال سنة 2007 عدد 1.850.000 سهم فقط وتم عمل إكتتاب لزيادة رأس مال الشركة خلال سنة 2007 وبالفعل تم الإكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين فى عدد 8.150.000 سهم ( بواقع 4.4 سهم لكل سهم )  ربحية السهم = 28.351.000 ÷ 1.850.000 = 15.32 جنيه مضاعف الربحية = 213.19 ÷ 15.32 = 13.9  وهو مضاعف متوسط   جميل جدا الكلام ده نسيبنا من الأخبار وننتقى مابين السطور  أنا معلوماتى إن عدد الأسهم فى المتداولة فى السوق قبل الأكتتاب
> 120.000 سهم
> بعد الإكتتاب يصبحوا 6480000 سهم  يعنى الذى تداول اليوم أكثر من الأسهم التى فى السوق  طيب نخلينا مع التقرير 15.5% أخرون
> 1.550.000 سهم  يعنى المتداولاليوم أكثر من نصف الكمية التى بالسوق
> فوليوم تاريخى لم يتكرر من أغسطس 2007 عند شراء القلعة للشركة قبل الإكتتاب
> ومنذ وقتها والسهم فى ترند أب قوى
> يعنى نتوقع بيع مجلس إدارة غدا
> واللى إستلم الكمية دى على 210 هايوديها فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  برضه نسيب ده كله  الورقة فى ترند صاعد طويل الأجل دعمه 207.10 لمسته بالقرش النهارده
> وترند هابط قصير الأجل مقاومة 221.98 برضه بالقرش  الورقه قربت جدا جدا
> تفويت الورق اللى حصل اليوم ينم عن جيم قوى قادم  ( الشراء بالهداوة ومانجريش لما الورقه تطلع جرى نستنى تهديتها نشترى قرب دعم أو إختراق مقاومة ولا للطمع وخصوصا فى الكريدت )

   تحليل رائع يانور  ومن الناحية الفنية اتفق معك في ان السهم رائع جدا   لديه مقاومة عند مستوى 220 - 225 اذا تجاوزها مع كسر لخط الاتجاه الهابط الصغير فان السهم له مستهدفات بعيدة   خالص تحياتي يابطل   محبك عيـــاد

----------


## عياد

> مسااااااااااااء الانوار .......... يا عم نور  قلت اعدي اسلم عليك يا غالي   واحشني جدا جدا جدا

 أهلا اهلا استاذ محمد  هنا مفيش سلام هنا فيه تحاليل اليوتية للسوق المصري عاوزين سهم بوليفارا والكابلات واسيك والحليج وووووو  :Eh S(7):   نورتنا بمرورك   تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## نور المصرى

فيه إشاعة ماشية فىالسوق إن إحنا فى بداية إنهيار 
أنا مش عارف إنهيار إيه من يومين نزول
وعشان تبقوا عارفين مافيش إنهيار طول ما الناس متوقعه الإنهيار
الإنهيار هايجيى وأنتوا مش حاسيين بيه هايخدكوا على غفله
وتكونوا ساعتها فى قمة التفاؤل وشبح الإنهيار بعيد عن مخيلتكم 
فوقوووووووووووووووا ماترموش أسهمكم ببلاش

----------


## عياد

> فيه إشاعة ماشية فىالسوق إن إحنا فى بداية إنهيار 
> أنا مش عارف إنهيار إيه من يومين نزول
> وعشان تبقوا عارفين مافيش إنهيار طول ما الناس متوقعه الإنهيار
> الإنهيار هايجيى وأنتوا مش حاسيين بيه هايخدكوا على غفله
> وتكونوا ساعتها فى قمة التفاؤل وشبح الإنهيار بعيد عن مخيلتكم 
> فوقوووووووووووووووا ماترموش أسهمكم ببلاش

   هو لو كسر الترند قصير المدى اللي انت راسمه يانور سيتراجع المؤشر في موجة تصحيح حتى مستوى 11100 وممكن يمتد التصحيح حتى 10800 اما اذا ارتد منها وهذا ماتوقعه ان شاء الله فان الهدف اعادة اختبار القمة عند 11700 تقريبا   كل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد اللى عايز قبل ماتنطلق

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق جيد ماحدش يخااااااااااااف

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> السوق جيد ماحدش يخااااااااااااف

 عاوز.اطلب.اسيك.اطلبها.على.كام

----------


## نور المصرى

> عاوز.اطلب.اسيك.اطلبها.على.كام

 أى سعر أمن إن شاء الله حتى 220

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أى سعر أمن إن شاء الله حتى 220

 اشكرك.يا.استاذنا

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

استاذ نور جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مجهود رائع  واحببت استفسر عن مستهدف شمال الصعيد والعربية للحليج الفترة القادمة

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مجهود رائع  واحببت استفسر عن مستهدف شمال الصعيد والعربية للحليج الفترة القادمة

 شمال من 67 إلى 75
العربية مازالالمستهدف بعيد نقول علىالتوالى 
14.5 - 18 - 22
وعندها نقول المستهدفات الأخرى :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

من لا يصبر لا يربح

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> شمال من 67 إلى 75
> العربية مازالالمستهدف بعيد نقول علىالتوالى 
> 14.5 - 18 - 22
> وعندها نقول المستهدفات الأخرى

 شكرا جزيلا استاذى

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور السعر الان لشمال الصعيد 52 هل هو جيد؟ ام ننتظر ليرتاح ونشتري؟
على الاقل 49؟
يهمني سماع رايك
واتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي في الله نور السعر الان لشمال الصعيد 52 هل هو جيد؟ ام ننتظر ليرتاح ونشتري؟
> على الاقل 49؟
> يهمني سماع رايك
> واتمنى لك التوفيق

 
جزء كميتك
على 3
عشان لو طار ماتزعلش
ولو نزل تكمل كميتك

----------


## Love For Ever

سوف اخذ بنصيحتك الغاليه
اخي حابب اسال عن رايك في سهم البنك التجاري الدولي CIB
واسف اذا اثقلت عليك

----------


## نور المصرى

> سوف اخذ بنصيحتك الغاليه
> اخي حابب اسال عن رايك في سهم البنك التجاري الدولي CIB
> واسف اذا اثقلت عليك

 أسف أخى
لا أشتغل فى البنوك ولا الفنادق 
للشبهه الشرعية
أسف مره أخرى

----------


## Love For Ever

مدام هناك شببه شرعيه
اذا نبتعد عنها
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أى سعر أمن إن شاء الله حتى 220

 أ/نور
لماذا.باعت.القلعة.كل.هذة.الكمية.من.اسيك.  *Insider Trading Info.* ( Values derived from VWAP)14-04-2008Citadel Capital, Board Member, Sell 710000 With Value Of :150136600 Egyptian Pound

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/نور
> لماذا.باعت.القلعة.كل.هذة.الكمية.من.اسيك.  *Insider Trading Info.* ( Values derived from VWAP)14-04-2008Citadel Capital, Board Member, Sell 710000 With Value Of :150136600 Egyptian Pound

 نرجع للى قولناه أمس   

> *أسيك للتعدين*      عدد أسهم الشركة حاليا هو 10.000.000 سهم
> فى حين أن عدد الأسهم كان خلال سنة 2007 عدد 1.850.000 سهم فقط وتم عمل إكتتاب لزيادة رأس مال الشركة خلال سنة 2007 وبالفعل تم الإكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين فى عدد 8.150.000 سهم ( بواقع 4.4 سهم لكل سهم ) 
> ربحية السهم = 28.351.000 ÷ 1.850.000 = 15.32 جنيه
> مضاعف الربحية = 213.19 ÷ 15.32 = 13.9 
> وهو مضاعف متوسط  
>  جميل جدا الكلام ده نسيبنا من الأخبار وننتقى مابين السطور 
> أنا معلوماتى إن عدد الأسهم فى المتداولة فى السوق قبل الأكتتاب
> 120.000 سهم
> بعد الإكتتاب يصبحوا 6480000 سهم 
> ...

 
يعنى توقعنا بيع من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة
وده طبيعى لما ييجى يحصل جيم علىالورقه
أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بيسلموا الورقه لميكر يشتغل بالورقه
طيب اللى إشترى علىالأسعار دى هايوديها فين 
أقولك على حاجه تانية
لو غدا هو هاىاليوم أو أقل بقروش قليلة  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
شمعه ماربوز يارجاله 
شمعة النهاردة لوحدها كفيلة تنظر السهم لفوق
ناهيك عن التجميع الفترة الماضية
وبعدين هو واحد مستلم من مجلس الادارة 710 ألف سهم ثمنهم 15 مليون هيسيب الورقة تنزل بعد ما دفعهم مباشرة
شمعة النهاردة لا يليها اختبار بياع
هى نفسها  اختبار بياع
وبعدين السهم نشوفه يقفل فين لو قفل على الهاى أو أعلى من نصف الشمعة ده اسمه اختبار ناجح
لو قفل تحت نصف الشمعة الاختبار بيكون فشل 
يعنى البياع غلب
النهاردة قفل على الهاى ونفذ فوليوم كبير ونجح المشترى انه يسطر على البياع تماما وفى منطقة أعلى كمان 
خلص الكلام

----------


## البروكش

ا/ نور رايك ايه فى النساجون الشرقيون

----------


## نور المصرى

> ا/ نور رايك ايه فى النساجون الشرقيون

 أأمن سهم فى البورصه ماسكاه هيرمس
سهم إستثمارى ثقيل جدا
اللى ياخده عايز يكون صبوووووووور جدا
ياخد ربحه ويبيع عند المقاومة بدون نقاش
وياخده عند الدعم

----------


## Epic

استاذ نور كنت عايز اعرف معلومات عن محافظ صغار المستثمرين

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور كنت عايز اعرف معلومات عن محافظ صغار المستثمرين

 بالنسبة لصغار المستثمرين الذين لا يجيدون فنون المضاربه
يجب تقسيم محفظتهم قسمين قسم مضاربه ويتابع أسهمه معنا
وقسم للأسهم الإستثمارية حتى يحمى محفظته من الإنهيار

----------


## نور المصرى

فيصل الإسلامى
وضغط قوى ( إرهااااب ) 
مازلت عند رأيى فيصل سيصعد
حركته تقيله جدا وعايز وقت  
من لايصبر لايربح

----------


## safwan86

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...  يشرفنى ان انضم لهذا الموضوع الشيق , وانا من فتره عاوز اتدرب على الاسهم المصرية ... احييى الاستاذ نور المصرى وكل المتابعيين للموضوع ... اولا اريد ان اعرف ماهى طبيعة اسواق الاسهم المصرية واكبر معلومات عنها وعن حركاتها وعن الشىء المسمى محفظة مالية مما تتكون ولماذا المحفظة المالية ؟ ثانيا اريد معرفة مااذا كان بامكانى متابعة شارتات الاسهم كلها من على الانترنت ودون الحاجه الى الذهاب للبورصة . ثالثا هل شارت الاسهم يلتزم بصرامة قواعد التحليل الفنى والتى عرفتها وجربتها على العملات, وماهى افضل الادوات , وكيف استخدم الفوليوم ( حجم التداول ) بالشكل الافضل ؟  دى الاسئلة ال عندى حاليا وان شاء الله يُجزى من يرد عليها رزقا طيبا.  بالتوفيق .  :Asvc:

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...  يشرفنى ان انضم لهذا الموضوع الشيق , وانا من فتره عاوز اتدرب على الاسهم المصرية ... احييى الاستاذ نور المصرى وكل المتابعيين للموضوع ... اولا اريد ان اعرف ماهى طبيعة اسواق الاسهم المصرية واكبر معلومات عنها وعن حركاتها وعن الشىء المسمى محفظة مالية مما تتكون ولماذا المحفظة المالية ؟ ثانيا اريد معرفة مااذا كان بامكانى متابعة شارتات الاسهم كلها من على الانترنت ودون الحاجه الى الذهاب للبورصة . ثالثا هل شارت الاسهم يلتزم بصرامة قواعد التحليل الفنى والتى عرفتها وجربتها على العملات, وماهى افضل الادوات , وكيف استخدم الفوليوم ( حجم التداول ) بالشكل الافضل ؟  دى الاسئلة ال عندى حاليا وان شاء الله يُجزى من يرد عليها رزقا طيبا.  بالتوفيق .

 أولا مرحبا بك معنا  :Eh S(7):  
ثانيا إيه الأسئله دى كلها :Angry Smile:    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
من عنينا نرد عليك 
لكن ليلا بمشيئة الله 
تحياتى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## safwan86

> أولا مرحبا بك معنا  
> ثانيا إيه الأسئله دى كلها  
> من عنينا نرد عليك 
> لكن ليلا بمشيئة الله 
> تحياتى

   شكرن على الترحيب,  ومنتظر الرد ان شاء الله..  :Asvc:

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرن على الترحيب,  ومنتظر الرد ان شاء الله..

 معذره راجع منهك للغاية ولسه داخل المكتب
ولسه ماروحتش
أستأذنك ليوم غد

----------


## نور المصرى

للأسف أشعر بالخطر فى السوق
الحذر ثم الحذر ثم الحذر
أعتقد أن يكون غدا  سنده للسوق لو حد معاه أسهم كسبانه يخرج منها
أعتقد ممكن نشوف الكيس 10800 لو كسر 11100
الكيس على الويكلى والمانثلى سيئ للغاية 
الكابلات بيع عند المقاومة 3.69
وتتاخد تانى 3.30 إلى 3.35
الكابلات هايبقى ماسك نفسه لو السوق نزل 
لكن لا إنهيااااااااااااار

----------


## نور المصرى

سبب طيران السوق

----------


## Love For Ever

يعني هل ترى اخي لانقوم بشراء اسهم اليوم؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعني هل ترى اخي لانقوم بشراء اسهم اليوم؟

 بالطبع لا 
ننتظر حتى وضوح السوق
وهل هذه سنده أم لا
الشراء مع تأكد إستقرار السوق

----------


## remo

نور كنت عايز اسالك على المنتجعات هل هى تخوف دلوقتى ولا مفيش منها خوف

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور كنت عايز اسالك على المنتجعات هل هى تخوف دلوقتى ولا مفيش منها خوف

  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  
يامنتجعاتك ياريمو 
السهم ده عملك تربنتينة :Big Grin:  
السهم ده فيه حاجه غريبة جدا 
يابيصرف وهاينهار 
يابيجمع لجيم قوى جدا فيه 50% على الأقل
وبرجح الحل التانى

----------


## m_e_forex

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته 
استاز نور المصرى 
لى استفسار عن الصعيد العامه للمقاولات 
انا  شاريه عند 16.5 ومش  عارف  اعمل  فيه  ايه  وايه  هيكون  وضع  السهم  الجلسه القادمه يوم الاحد 
وهل  ادخل الاكتتاب  ولا  اعمل  ايه  
اشكرك  جداا  على مجهوداتك

----------


## remo

> يامنتجعاتك ياريمو 
> السهم ده عملك تربنتينة 
> السهم ده فيه حاجه غريبة جدا 
> يابيصرف وهاينهار 
> يابيجمع لجيم قوى جدا فيه 50% على الأقل
> وبرجح الحل التانى

 والله يا نور فعلا عملى باللو فى دماغى وقلت اصبر لكى اربح :Big Grin:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## عياد

> والله يا نور فعلا عملى باللو فى دماغى وقلت اصبر لكى اربح

 السهم ياريمو بيتحرك حركة عرضية بين مستويي 8 جنيه و 9.25 جنيه من شهر أكتوبر الماضي كما هو واضح على الرسم وبالتالي ببساطة يمكن الشراء من قاع الحركة العرضية والبيع أعلى الحركة العرضية ، في الفترة الاخيرة اصبح مستوى 8.30 دعم جيد يمكن الشراء لجزء من الكمية عليه لمن يريد تكوين مركز جديد  . السهم مفيش منه خوف ان شاء الله طالما بقي محافظا على دعمه القوي حول مستوى 8 جنيه    من يصبر قد يربح وقد يخسر  :Big Grin:   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاز نور المصرى 
> لى استفسار عن الصعيد العامه للمقاولات 
> انا شاريه عند 16.5 ومش عارف اعمل فيه ايه وايه هيكون وضع السهم الجلسه القادمه يوم الاحد 
> وهل ادخل الاكتتاب ولا اعمل ايه 
> اشكرك جداا على مجهوداتك

 أنا اشتريت في جلسة الخميس بهدف الدخول في الاكتتاب أعتقد كما ذكر الاستاذ نور المصري منذ اعلان خبر الاكتتاب قبل اسبوعين تقريبا  ان الميكر سيحبس مالك السهم حتى موعد نهاية حق الاكتتاب وأعتقد أن السهم سيبدا في الانطلاق مجددا بعد نهاية حق الاكتتاب وسيرتفع بشكل رائع خاصة وأن الشركة أعلنت ان الاسهم الجديدة سيكون لها نصيب في ارباح العام الحالي  . انت امامك حلين البيع الاحد والشراء الاثنين بنفس المبلغ لتفادي الدخول في الاكتتاب او الحل الثاني الدخول في الاكتتاب والذي سيكون خمسة أسهم لكل سهم اصلي    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

> أنا اشتريت في جلسة الخميس بهدف الدخول في الاكتتاب أعتقد كما ذكر الاستاذ نور المصري منذ اعلان خبر الاكتتاب قبل اسبوعين تقريبا ان الميكر سيحبس مالك السهم حتى موعد نهاية حق الاكتتاب وأعتقد أن السهم سيبدا في الانطلاق مجددا بعد نهاية حق الاكتتاب وسيرتفع بشكل رائع خاصة وأن الشركة أعلنت ان الاسهم الجديدة سيكون لها نصيب في ارباح العام الحالي   . انت امامك حلين البيع الاحد والشراء الاثنين بنفس المبلغ لتفادي الدخول في الاكتتاب او الحل الثاني الدخول في الاكتتاب والذي سيكون خمسة أسهم لكل سهم اصلي    تقبل خالص تحياتي

 صباح الأنوار عليكم 
عزيزي عياد ،،، القائد نور المصري 
ايه رأيكم في الاكتتاب ده ،، هل هيكون مجزي فعلا !! انا حسبتها حسبه بسيطه انك لو اشتريت 1000 سهم مثلا على 14.75 ج ،ودخلت الاكتتاب على اساس 5000 سهم بقيمة 1.05 ج هتطلع الحسبه:
1000*14.75=14750
5000*1.05= 5250 ج 
الكلي هيبقى 6000 سهم بتكلفة 20000ج يعني السهم يبقى بـ 3.33 ج 
بيفكرني بالزيوت المستخلصة مش كده ؟؟؟ 
هل الدخول هيكون مفيد ؟؟؟؟ 
ندخل يعني ولا لأ؟

----------


## صلاح

اكتتاب الصعيد ناجح ان شاء الله لسبب بسيط لان في اكتتاب المرحله الثانيه 4 اسهم لكل سهم بالقيمه الاسميه جنيه لازم هيسند السهم بالاضافه لحق اسهم الزياده في الارباح لعام 2007-2008

----------


## عياد

> صباح الأنوار عليكم 
> عزيزي عياد ،،، القائد نور المصري 
> ايه رأيكم في الاكتتاب ده ،، هل هيكون مجزي فعلا !! انا حسبتها حسبه بسيطه انك لو اشتريت 1000 سهم مثلا على 14.75 ج ،ودخلت الاكتتاب على اساس 5000 سهم بقيمة 1.05 ج هتطلع الحسبه:
> 1000*14.75=14750
> 5000*1.05= 5250 ج 
> الكلي هيبقى 6000 سهم بتكلفة 20000ج يعني السهم يبقى بـ 3.33 ج 
> بيفكرني بالزيوت المستخلصة مش كده ؟؟؟ 
> هل الدخول هيكون مفيد ؟؟؟؟ 
> ندخل يعني ولا لأ؟

 أهلا ياباشا يامهندس هشام أخبارك ايه  أنا خدت السهم تقريبا في الحدود ديه يوم الخميس 14.67  وعلى فكرة الخمسة قروش مصاريف الاصدار لاتحسب ضمن قيمة السهم ثم يتم التقسيم بناء على اغلاق الأحد بعد جمع 5 جنيه ، الفكرة انه السهم سيكون رخيص نسبيا والكمية المتداولة ستكون هي نفس الكمية سابقة لمدة اربعة شهور تقريبا وبالتالي المتوقع ان السهم يكون جذاب وبالتالي من السهل أن يصعد مجددا خاصة مع الاتجاه الصاعد للسوق بشكل عام   كمان لاتنسى أن فائض الاكتتاب يعاد طرحه على المساهمين ربما يكون لك كمية أكبر من 5 أسهم لكل سهم وبالتالي متوسط التكلفة عليك سينخفض   المشكلة الوحيدة ان فلوسك التي ستدفعها في الاكتتاب ستظل محبوسة لمدة 3 شهور على فرض انك اكتتبت في اخر يوم  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

> أهلا ياباشا يامهندس هشام أخبارك ايه  أنا خدت السهم تقريبا في الحدود ديه يوم الخميس 14.67  وعلى فكرة الخمسة قروش مصاريف الاصدار لاتحسب ضمن قيمة السهم ثم يتم التقسيم بناء على اغلاق الأحد بعد جمع 5 جنيه ، الفكرة انه السهم سيكون رخيص نسبيا والكمية المتداولة ستكون هي نفس الكمية سابقة لمدة اربعة شهور تقريبا وبالتالي المتوقع ان السهم يكون جذاب وبالتالي من السهل أن يصعد مجددا خاصة مع الاتجاه الصاعد للسوق بشكل عام   كمان لاتنسى أن فائض الاكتتاب يعاد طرحه على المساهمين ربما يكون لك كمية أكبر من 5 أسهم لكل سهم وبالتالي متوسط التكلفة عليك سينخفض   المشكلة الوحيدة ان فلوسك التي ستدفعها في الاكتتاب ستظل محبوسة لمدة 3 شهور على فرض انك اكتتبت في اخر يوم   تقبل خالص تحياتي

 طيب ده كلام ممتاز ،،
موضوع الفلوس المعلقة دي مش هتأثر قوي لو الواحد دخل بكمية معقوله ومش ضخمه 
بس سؤالي دلوقتي ،،ممكن الواحد يستنى بعد التقسيم ويدخل في السهم على الاسعار الرخيصه ويطلع منه قبل طرح الاسهم الزياده اللي هتبقى كمان 3 شهور واكثر؟ 
واعتقد انه يوم الأحد لو اغلق على 15 واضفنا ال 5 ج وبعدها بيقسم على 5 مش كده؟!! يعني هيبقى 4 ج سعر السهم //// يبقى مغري فعلا !!

----------


## عياد

> طيب ده كلام ممتاز ،،
> موضوع الفلوس المعلقة دي مش هتأثر قوي لو الواحد دخل بكمية معقوله ومش ضخمه 
> بس سؤالي دلوقتي ،،ممكن الواحد يستنى بعد التقسيم ويدخل في السهم على الاسعار الرخيصه ويطلع منه قبل طرح الاسهم الزياده اللي هتبقى كمان 3 شهور واكثر؟ 
> واعتقد انه يوم الأحد لو اغلق على 15 واضفنا ال 5 ج وبعدها بيقسم على 5 مش كده؟!! يعني هيبقى 4 ج سعر السهم //// يبقى مغري فعلا !!

 طبعا ممكن وده الحل الأول انك تدخل الاثنين مباشرة  . الحسبة ستكون 15+5 =20 جنيه ( 20 جنيه تقسم على ستة اسهم وهي سهم اصلي وخمسة زيادة ) يصبح السهم 20 / 6 = 3.33   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## eng_hisham

> طبعا ممكن وده الحل الأول انك تدخل الاثنين مباشرة   . الحسبة ستكون 15+5 =20 جنيه ( 20 جنيه تقسم على ستة اسهم وهي سهم اصلي وخمسة زيادة ) يصبح السهم 20 / 6 = 3.33    تقبل خالص تحياتي

 تمام يا عياد باشا 
انا مش عارف قسمت على 5 ازاي ؟  :Eh S(7):  
مع اني متأكد ان الاكتتاب هيكون مربح بس برده مش هدخله،،،، :016:    
مفيش سيوووووووووووووووووووووووووله  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   
تحياتي يا عياد باشا

----------


## احمدرعد

الحمد لله ان ربنا اكرمني في اني اكون بمعرفه ودرايه واسعه   بخصوص البورصه المصريه والاسهم وتحليلها وتحليل اخبارها    اي منكم يريد شيء عن اسهم البورصه المصريه انا تحت امره

----------


## احمدرعد

واليكم بعض الاسهم التي اود ان انصحكم بدخولها فورا وبدون تفكير   
سهم ايه اي سي هيتم اضافه الاسهم يوم الاحد غدا 20/4/2008 
السهم عليه اخبار تجنن لانه يتداول خارج المقصوره  
وبالتالي عمل اكتتاب 5 اسهم لكل سهم وهيدخل المقصوره في غضون  
الشهر القادم سعر السهم امبارح الخميس 4.30 ومتوقع نزوله اكثر من ذلك يوم الاحد 
وبالتالي فرصه للشراء ان شاء الله للدخول المقصوره (البورصه نفسها) وبيعه  
مش اقل من 10ج ده اذا مكنش 30ج او 40ج  
سهم الصعيد انصح بدخول الاكتتاب بكميه قليله اوي وبالتالي الشراء يوم الاثنين يوم
تحريك الحدود السعريه حيث ان سعر السهم هيوصل ل2.5 الي 3ج وبالتالي فرصه كبيره  
للشراء لان السهم هيواصل الصعود في شهر الاكتتاب الي سعر مابين 9ج الي 10ج  
وتابعوا معايا الاسهم القادمه ان شاء الله

----------


## mannon

تحية طيبه الى كل الاعضاء الكرام  انا كنت عاوز رأى حضرتكم فى سهم ال ايه اي سي وما هو السعر المناسب للشراء يوم الاحد غدا 20/4/2008 علما بأن السهم هيطرح أسهم الاكتتاب السابق ( 5 اسهم لكل سهم ) ؟ ياريت اعرف رأى حضراتكم لأنى ناوى اشترى غدا بأذن الله :016:  ويبقى كتر خيركم .  :015:

----------


## EGY-MAN

و أنا كمان منضم للصعيد العامه بس على سعر 15لأنى خفت لا ميكر السهم يلعب بيه أخر يومين و يطلعه  و إن شاء الله هيطلع  و مطمئن  
لأن أظن أن الميكر فرصتة لرفع سعر السهم تعتبر ممتازه قبل نزول أسهم الزياده لأن قيمة أسهم المتداوله تقريبا هتلعب فى حدود 150 مليون جنيه قبل نزول أسهم الزياده يعنى هياخد راحته و ربنا يسهل و يلعبها وى النيل  
و كمان ا أن رئيس مجلس الإداره معه كارتين  و هما خبر الإستحواذ على أحد الشركات اللى لسه ما أعلنش عن أسمها و الإكتتاب الثانى
و للعلم هيكون .0.66  لكل سهم  ( لأن الإكتتاب هيكون لزيادة رأس مال الشركه من 300 مليون إلى 500) 
و ليس 4 لكل سهم ...و سبب اللخبطه الحادثه لبعض الأخوه أن كان هناك أقتراح فى الجمعيه بعمل الإكتتاب 9 أسهم لكل سهم بدل من 5 ..يعنى كانوا عايزين رأس مال الشركه ينط من 50 إلى 500 فى إكتتاب واحد ...و لكن مجلس الإداره أعترض على هذا الإقتراح و تم عمل تصويت على الحاضرين و أستقروا على جعل الزياده تتم على مرحلتين مره إلى 300 و الثانيه إلى 500 
و طبعا حصة الأسهم فى الأرباح و أكيد إن شاء الله هتكون شامله أرباح الشركة التى تم الإستحواذ عليها( إذا كانوا لسه هيوزعوا ارباح و تنضم لميزانية العام و توضع تحت بند أرباح شركات مملوكه للشركه :Ongue:  ) 
و يا مسهل يا رب

----------


## eg_falcon

يا جماعة هو ايه اللي حصل لسهم طلعت مصطفى و المصرية للاتصالات

----------


## VEVA

الاخوة  الكرام  ممكن اعرف  ايه المقصود  بتحريك الحدود السعرية لسهم  ما  وهل ذلك  في صالح السهم ام لا  ؟ 
حيث ان ادارة البورصة قررت تحريك الحدود السعرية لسهم المصريين  للاسكان يوم 24 ابريل باذن الله   
وما المتوقع للسهم  يوم 24  باذن الله وشكرا

----------


## eg_falcon

> واليكم بعض الاسهم التي اود ان انصحكم بدخولها فورا وبدون تفكير   
> سهم ايه اي سي هيتم اضافه الاسهم يوم الاحد غدا 20/4/2008 
> السهم عليه اخبار تجنن لانه يتداول خارج المقصوره  
> وبالتالي عمل اكتتاب 5 اسهم لكل سهم وهيدخل المقصوره في غضون  
> الشهر القادم سعر السهم امبارح الخميس 4.30 ومتوقع نزوله اكثر من ذلك يوم الاحد 
> وبالتالي فرصه للشراء ان شاء الله للدخول المقصوره (البورصه نفسها) وبيعه  
> مش اقل من 10ج ده اذا مكنش 30ج او 40ج  
> سهم الصعيد انصح بدخول الاكتتاب بكميه قليله اوي وبالتالي الشراء يوم الاثنين يوم
> تحريك الحدود السعريه حيث ان سعر السهم هيوصل ل2.5 الي 3ج وبالتالي فرصه كبيره  
> ...

  

> و أنا كمان منضم للصعيد العامه بس على سعر 15لأنى خفت لا ميكر السهم يلعب بيه أخر يومين و يطلعه و إن شاء الله هيطلع و مطمئن  
> لأن أظن أن الميكر فرصتة لرفع سعر السهم تعتبر ممتازه قبل نزول أسهم الزياده لأن قيمة أسهم المتداوله تقريبا هتلعب فى حدود 150 مليون جنيه قبل نزول أسهم الزياده يعنى هياخد راحته و ربنا يسهل و يلعبها وى النيل  
> و كمان ا أن رئيس مجلس الإداره معه كارتين و هما خبر الإستحواذ على أحد الشركات اللى لسه ما أعلنش عن أسمها و الإكتتاب الثانى
> و للعلم هيكون .0.66 لكل سهم ( لأن الإكتتاب هيكون لزيادة رأس مال الشركه من 300 مليون إلى 500) 
> و ليس 4 لكل سهم ...و سبب اللخبطه الحادثه لبعض الأخوه أن كان هناك أقتراح فى الجمعيه بعمل الإكتتاب 9 أسهم لكل سهم بدل من 5 ..يعنى كانوا عايزين رأس مال الشركه ينط من 50 إلى 500 فى إكتتاب واحد ...و لكن مجلس الإداره أعترض على هذا الإقتراح و تم عمل تصويت على الحاضرين و أستقروا على جعل الزياده تتم على مرحلتين مره إلى 300 و الثانيه إلى 500 
> و طبعا حصة الأسهم فى الأرباح و أكيد إن شاء الله هتكون شامله أرباح الشركة التى تم الإستحواذ عليها( إذا كانوا لسه هيوزعوا ارباح و تنضم لميزانية العام و توضع تحت بند أرباح شركات مملوكه للشركه ) 
> و يا مسهل يا رب

 يا جماعة هو ال 5 اسهم حيتم توزيعهم امتى بالضبط و هل معنى كده ان سعر السهم يوصل 3 جنيه  هي دي عملية تقسيم ولا توزيع و بعدين هو متوقع يوصل كام بعد عملية التوزيع و هل ينصح بالبيع قبل التوزيع و لكم جزيل الشكر و مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## نور المصرى

مساء آلخيرات على الجميع معلش ياجماعه أيام الأجازه بتاعة السوق بحاول أبعد عن الكمبيوتر قدر الإمكان نيجى للصعيد أنا قولت أيام خبر الإكتتاب بيعوا على الخبر وساعتها كان ب 18.5 وبعد تحديد موعد الإكتاب أولتلكوا وهو ب 17.5 الميكر هايحبس الناس للإكتتاب ماعلينا الإكتباب مربح للغايه للصبورين فقط مربح جدا وأنصح بدخوله إيه أى سى شراء من 2.45ج إلى 3ج جيد

----------


## عياد

> الحمد لله ان ربنا اكرمني في اني اكون بمعرفه ودرايه واسعه   بخصوص البورصه المصريه والاسهم وتحليلها وتحليل اخبارها    اي منكم يريد شيء عن اسهم البورصه المصريه انا تحت امره

  أهلا بك اخي احمد  أرحب بك في بيتك المتداول العربي وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد مع اخوانك وفي انتظار متابعتك معنا في الأسهم المصرية بما لديك فيها من خبرة    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> واليكم بعض الاسهم التي اود ان انصحكم بدخولها فورا وبدون تفكير   
> سهم ايه اي سي هيتم اضافه الاسهم يوم الاحد غدا 20/4/2008 
> السهم عليه اخبار تجنن لانه يتداول خارج المقصوره  
> وبالتالي عمل اكتتاب 5 اسهم لكل سهم وهيدخل المقصوره في غضون  
> الشهر القادم سعر السهم امبارح الخميس 4.30 ومتوقع نزوله اكثر من ذلك يوم الاحد 
> وبالتالي فرصه للشراء ان شاء الله للدخول المقصوره (البورصه نفسها) وبيعه  
> مش اقل من 10ج ده اذا مكنش 30ج او 40ج  
> سهم الصعيد انصح بدخول الاكتتاب بكميه قليله اوي وبالتالي الشراء يوم الاثنين يوم
> تحريك الحدود السعريه حيث ان سعر السهم هيوصل ل2.5 الي 3ج وبالتالي فرصه كبيره  
> ...

   أنا متفق معاك في موضوع الصعيد تماما . شركة ايه اي سي او العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية الشائعات منذ 2006 في انها ستدخل للمقصورة ،ورغم خسارتها الا أنها بدأت في اعادة الهيكلة وهذه أهم قرارت الجمعية الهامة التي عقدت في سبتمبر 2007 لهذه الشركة  __________  اعتمدت الجمعيه العمومية غير العادية لشركة أية أى سى للمقاولات والتى عقدت مساء اليوم الثلاثاء فيما يلى : - استمرارية الشركة فى العمل على الرغم من أن مجمع الخسائر المرحلة يفوق نصف رأس مال الشركة المدفوع .  - تخفيض القيمة الاسمية للسهم من خمسة جنيهات مصرية للسهم الواحد إلى جنيها ً مصريا واحداً للسهم . - تغيير اسم الشركة من أيه آى سى للمقاولات إلى العربية الدولية للإستثمارات . - تغيير المقر الرئيسى للشركة من 15 شارع عبد الخالق ثروت وسط البلد إلى أول طريق مصر اسكندرية الصحراوى ك 26 المنطقة الصناعية بأبو رواش – محافظة الجيزة . - اعتماد نظام للتحفيز والإثابة لليد رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب للشركة طبقا لقرار وزير الإستثمار رقم 282 لسنة 2005. - إحاطة الجمعية علما بقرار مجلس إدارة الشركة المنعقد بجلسة 22/8/2007 والخاص بزيادة رأس مال الشركة المصدر والمدفوع على عدة شرائح لم تحدد بعد على ان تكون الشريحه الاولى ما بين 100و 105 مليون جنيه فى حدود رأس المال المصرح به وقدره مليار جنيه وذلك بالقيمة الإسمية الجديدة وللمساهيمين القدامى فقط فى حال الموافقة على البند الثانى . - تخفيض رأس المال بما يعادل القيمة الإسمية لأسهم الخزانة المملوكة للشركة من سنة 2001 وقدرها 1629 سهم بقيمة اسمية خمسة جنيهات والمتعذر تخفيضها من قبل لعدم اكتمال نصاب الجمعية الغير عادية فى تلك السنوات . والموافقة على تعديل المواد 2،6،7،39 من النظام الأساسى للشركة فى ضوء قرار الجمعية العامة غير العادية. - تعديل المادة 46 من النظام الأساسى للشركة والخاصة بتعديل نصاب الحضور للجمعية العامة العادية والغير عادية فى ضوء قرار الجمعية العامة غير العادية على ان تكون صحة النصاب القانوني في حالة الاجتماع الثانى باي عدد من الاصوات . - تكليف السيد رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة أو من يفوضه لدى مصلحة الشركات باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لتعديل مواد النظام الأساسى فى ضوء قرارات الجمعية العامة غير العادية.  _____________  أجمل مافي الموضوع اعتماد نظام اثابة وتحفيز العاملين والشركة خسرااااانة  :Big Grin:    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات جنى أرباح

----------


## Love For Ever

صياح الخير اخواني جميعا . ماهي نصائحكم لشراء الاسهم لهذا الاسبوع؟

----------


## EGY-MAN

> يا جماعة هو ال 5 اسهم حيتم توزيعهم امتى بالضبط و هل معنى كده ان سعر السهم يوصل 3 جنيه  هي دي عملية تقسيم ولا توزيع و بعدين هو متوقع يوصل كام بعد عملية التوزيع و هل ينصح بالبيع قبل التوزيع و لكم جزيل الشكر و مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

 هو ليس توزيع أسهم و إنما زياده فى رأس مال الشركه من 50 مليون إلى 300 مليون 
و يحق لكل من يمتلك سهم بنهابة اليوم 20/4/2008 أن يكتتب فى 5 أسهم بقيمة جنيه واحد لكل سهم و قرشين و نصف مصاريف اصدار  
يعنى لو أفترضنا سعر اليوم 14.8  إذن السهم سيعمل غدا على ( 14.8+ 5 ) /6 = 3.30 قرش  
وضحت  كده و طبعا مش محتاجه كلام اللى يمتلك السهم لغاية إقفال اليوم لازم يدخل الإكتتاب و إلا هيبقى خسران و اللى مش عايز يدخل الإكتتاب ميشتريش النهارده و يصبر لبكره  
أما موضوع يوصل كام أظن الأخوه الكرام وضحوا فى الردود السابقة

----------


## نور المصرى

> صياح الخير اخواني جميعا . ماهي نصائحكم لشراء الاسهم لهذا الاسبوع؟

 أسيك ممكن نرى هبوط أقصاه 195ج
الشراء هايبقى جيد
يا إما إختراق 222ج بفوليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات أمس
نوهنا عن جنى أرباح وقد حدث
وأقول مازال جنى الأرباح مستمر
خروج من الكابلات اليوم فوق 3.40
مستهدف الكابلات 3.05 أو نقطه
ويرتد من عندها قليلا
وهدف نهائى 2.70 سيتم الشراء حولها بإذن الله ومنها إلى جيم أخر كبير إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> الكابلات أمس
> نوهنا عن جنى أرباح وقد حدث
> وأقول مازال جنى الأرباح مستمر
> خروج من الكابلات اليوم فوق 3.40
> مستهدف الكابلات 3.05 أو نقطه
> ويرتد من عندها قليلا
> وهدف نهائى 2.70 سيتم الشراء حولها بإذن الله ومنها إلى جيم أخر كبير إن شاء الله

 صباحك فل يانور ان شاء الله   الكابلات أقوى دعم ليها هو بالفعل عند 2.70 وهي صاعدة كثير جدا   خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة للكابلات السيناريو ده لو كسر 3.25
لو ماكسرهاش وأثبت دعمه عليها يبقى رايح ل 4.10

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> بالنسبة للكابلات السيناريو ده لو كسر 3.25
> لو ماكسرهاش وأثبت دعمه عليها يبقى رايح ل 4.10

  
أ/نور
صباح.الفل
هى.الصعيد.قفلت.علشان..20%
مش.المروض.تكون.مفتوحة.اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/نور
> صباح.الفل
> هى.الصعيد.قفلت.علشان..20%
> مش.المروض.تكون.مفتوحة.اليوم

 تحريك الحدود السعرية مش فتح الحدود السعرية
وكمان هى عملت 101% :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> تحريك الحدود السعرية مش فتح الحدود السعرية
> وكمان هى عملت 101%

 طب.هو.كدة.خلاص.قفلت.النهاردة
ولا.ممكن.تشتغل.تانى 
شكرا.لك

----------


## نور المصرى

بكره وعليك خير إن شاء الله
بس لما تفتح ممنوع الشرااااااااااااااااااااء
ممنوووووووووووووووووع
بيع فقط

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

تقرر إلغاء جميع العمليات المنفذة على أسهم شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات خلال جلسة اليوم 21/04/2008، وإلغاء أثر العمليات المنفذة على سعر الإقفال، كما تقرر تعليق جميع العروض والطلبات المسجلة على الورقة المالية قبل الإيقاف وإعادة التداول على الورقة المالية ابتداء من الساعة 11:30.
تقرر إلغاء جميع العمليات المنفذة على أسهم شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات خلال جلسة اليوم 21/04/2008، وإلغاء أثر العمليات المنفذة على سعر الإقفال، كما تقرر تعليق جميع العروض والطلبات المسجلة على الورقة المالية قبل الإيقاف وإعادة التداول على الورقة المالية ابتداء من الساعة 11:30.

----------


## نور المصرى

هاتقفل تانى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> هاتقفل تانى

 طب.اية.رايك.لو.طلبتها.على.3.50
كويس.ام.انتظر.غدا

----------


## نور المصرى

أطلب بس مش هاتعرف تاخد
لوما تفتح ممنوع الشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

لو الكابلات نجحت فى الثبات فوق الدعم 3.25
يومين 
نشترى مع الإرتداد

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو تصريف واضح جدا

----------


## oraby17

افهم من كلام ك يا استاذ نور بان النهاردة التصريف كان واضح ان الافضل الخروج الان لو سمحت حضرتك توضحلى الوضع لانى واخد اليكو على 140 والنهاردة بعد ماوصل 145 نزل لحد 138 ودى حاجة تقلق فهل حضرتك شايف الخروج الان افضل او الاستمرار جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## نور المصرى

> افهم من كلام ك يا استاذ نور بان النهاردة التصريف كان واضح ان الافضل الخروج الان لو سمحت حضرتك توضحلى الوضع لانى واخد اليكو على 140 والنهاردة بعد ماوصل 145 نزل لحد 138 ودى حاجة تقلق فهل حضرتك شايف الخروج الان افضل او الاستمرار جزاك اللة كل خير

 أخرج حتى لو مكيت 
وأنا قولت بلاش شراء فوق 110 إلى 115 صح ولا غلط 
وقولت للى معاه يحتفظ لبعد التقسيم

----------


## Love For Ever

صباح الخير اخي نور المصري
تسجيل متابعه لكم اليوم
اي جديد للسوق المصري
تنصح بشراء اسهم معينه؟ او التخلص من اسهم معينه؟

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الانوااااار 
نور باشا الكابلات بتعمل ايه النهارده 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك وأداء جيد

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير اخي نور المصري
> تسجيل متابعه لكم اليوم
> اي جديد للسوق المصري
> تنصح بشراء اسهم معينه؟ او التخلص من اسهم معينه؟

  

> صباح الانوااااار 
> نور باشا الكابلات بتعمل ايه النهارده 
> تحياتي

 غريبة ماشفتش المشاركات دى اليوم إطلاقا 
عموما أسيك وبنك فيصل الإسلامى جيدين جدا للشراء

----------


## البروكش

القاهرة للاسكان انا شاريها على 24.5 يوم الخميس ياريت حد يقولى اطلع منها بكرة ولا استنى  وعلى سعر كام

----------


## نور المصرى

> القاهرة للاسكان انا شاريها على 24.5 يوم الخميس ياريت حد يقولى اطلع منها بكرة ولا استنى  وعلى سعر كام

 مقاومة شرسة عند 30 ج
أنصح بالبيع حول هذا الرقم
ولو نزل منه إشترى نصف كميتك تانى

----------


## oraby17

معلش حتقل عليك يا استاذ نور انا عاوز افهم موضوع اليكو حضرتك فى مشاركة سابقة نصحت احد الاعضاء بالاحتفاظ الى مابعد دخول المقصورة حتى لو وصل السعر الى 350 والنهاردة نصحتنى بالخروج ماركت وفعلا خرجت عى 132 اية وضع السهم العجيب دة واية مستهدفاتة لانى بسمع عنة مستهدفات عجيبة انا اسف للاطالة بس عاوز افهم واعذرنى للاطالة

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش حتقل عليك يا استاذ نور انا عاوز افهم موضوع اليكو حضرتك فى مشاركة سابقة نصحت احد الاعضاء بالاحتفاظ الى مابعد دخول المقصورة حتى لو وصل السعر الى 350 والنهاردة نصحتنى بالخروج ماركت وفعلا خرجت عى 132 اية وضع السهم العجيب دة واية مستهدفاتة لانى بسمع عنة مستهدفات عجيبة انا اسف للاطالة بس عاوز افهم واعذرنى للاطالة

 بص ياسيدى الفاضل
وأرجو التركيز فى كلامى جيدا حتى لايلتبس الأمر على البعض
وسأضع نقاط مهمه فيما بعد فى توقيعى بالأسفل حتى يعلم الجميع كيفية التعامل مع السوق 
أولا أنا ماقولتش أخرج ماركت
قلت أخرج مكيت يعنى بدون ربح ولا خسار أو خسارة طفيفه 
وقولت شراء على 110 أو 115 قبل التقسيم أو بعده
وجاب 11ج بعد التقسيم بما يوازى 110ج 
السهم كان شغال أول الجلسة اليوم ب 13.8 تقريبا ليه تخرج ب 13.2 ( ماعلينا )
السهم مش خروج خالص
خروج مرحلى
يعنى هانخرج ونستفيد بالتصحيح ونرجع له تانى يبقى عملنا تريده حلوه ومصلحة
مش عايز أقولك السهم هاتشوف فيه 70ج تانى
بس لما ينزل بينا 2ج يبقى إحنا أولى
السهم لما أقول فيه مثلا 100ج
مش هايروح لها خبط لزق
فيه نقاط مقاومة يريح فيها السهم 
يبقى نبيع عند المقاومة ونرجع نشتريه تانى
وإحناالمستفيدين
أو لو بعنا وإخترق المقاومة بفوليوم نرجع نخش تانى
بس نبقى متأكدين من إتجاهه الصعودى
أليكو سهم جيد جدا
والميكر بتاعه راجل محترم مابيحبش الخسارة للناس
نخش السهم تانى فى حدود من 11.5 إلى 12ج على أجزاء
السهم واعد جدا 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم

----------


## mohamed maher

اخى نور ايه رايك فى لكح الفترة الجايه ...معايا من السنه اللى فاتت على 2 جنيه ...انا شايفه بيطلع بصعوبه جدا....وشكرا لزوقك  :Big Grin:

----------


## oraby17

انا شاكر جدا سعة صدرك ويبدو انى انا اللى فهمت غلط لكن حصل خير المشكلة يا استاذ نور انى مش مقيم حاليا فى مصر يعنى التريدات صعبة بالنسبة لى لكن اذا كنت حضرتك شايف انة سهم كويس يبقى اخدة تانى باى سعر واسيبة بس انا معلش حتقل عليك واسالك مستهدفاتة فى خلال 3 شهور مثلا اية؟جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى نور ايه رايك فى لكح الفترة الجايه ...معايا من السنه اللى فاتت على 2 جنيه ...انا شايفه بيطلع بصعوبه جدا....وشكرا لزوقك

 لكح فى فترة تجميع كبرى
إحتفظ     

> انا شاكر جدا سعة صدرك ويبدو انى انا اللى فهمت غلط لكن حصل خير المشكلة يا استاذ نور انى مش مقيم حاليا فى مصر يعنى التريدات صعبة بالنسبة لى لكن اذا كنت حضرتك شايف انة سهم كويس يبقى اخدة تانى باى سعر واسيبة بس انا معلش حتقل عليك واسالك مستهدفاتة فى خلال 3 شهور مثلا اية؟جزاك اللة كل خير

 إحنا إخوات ويهمنى المصلحة قبل كل شيئ
لو عايز تشتريه تانى أطلبه  12.3 يبقى قللت المتوسط بتاعك
المستهدفات بدماغ الميكر لكنه سهم جيد

----------


## نور المصرى

يوم جديد وربح وفير إن شاء الله 
إكتتاب المصريين جيد جدا وناجح إن شاء الله
عربية حليج والأقطان عموما فى منطقة شراء 
لابيع حاليا

----------


## نور المصرى

قطاع الحليج بدأ التحرك

----------


## نور المصرى

الأجانب على مدار 4 جلسات شراء مستمر
مرحبا بعودتهم لبلدهم الثانى بورصة أم أحمد

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات اللى عايز يشترى يبدأ بس على أجزاء

----------


## abosalah

استاذ نور بعد ازنك 
هوه انت بتعمل اوردراتك مع شركتك عن طريق ايه ؟؟؟ 
يعنى تبعت فاكس ولا تكلمهم ولا عن طريق الانترنت ؟؟؟   :Frown:

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور بعد ازنك 
> هوه انت بتعمل اوردراتك مع شركتك عن طريق ايه ؟؟؟ 
> يعنى تبعت فاكس ولا تكلمهم ولا عن طريق الانترنت ؟؟؟

 أنا بتعامل مع 3 شركات فى نفس الوقت
واحده بكلم السمسار على الموبايل
والتانية بكلم بروكر التنفيذ مباشرة
والتالته بتداول فيها إلكترونى من على النت بنفسى

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يجرى ورا أليكو
لسه هاتريح 
لكح اللى عايز يشترى يشترى
والمشروعات أيضا
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Love For Ever

لكح ماهو المتوقع من وجهة نظرك؟
بالنسبة للمشروعات؟ تقصد سهم المشروعات الصناعيه والهندسيه؟ 
وماهو المتوقع لها ايضا
بالتوفيق

----------


## صقر العرب

استاذ نور ايه راي حضرتك في الصعيد العامة انا معايا السهم من 6 ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور ايه راي حضرتك في الصعيد العامة انا معايا السهم من 6 ج

 أنا مش قولت السهم بعد مايفتح ممنوع الشراء فيه
إشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## سمير صيام

يا ابو نور
انا سمعت انه فى اكتتاب لشركة اسمها مارديث ولشركة بايونير (بس دى لازم حد يكون تبعها)

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا ابو نور
> انا سمعت انه فى اكتتاب لشركة اسمها مارديث ولشركة بايونير (بس دى لازم حد يكون تبعها)

 ماريدايف ماعرفش عنها حاجه
لكن بايونييرز لازم تكون عميل
وحد أدنى طلب إكتتاب 100000 سهم

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى عايز أسيك يخش يشترى قرب 203

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات اللى عايز يشترى

----------


## نور المصرى

كابو وقطاع الحليج
اللى عايز يتفضل
إنطلاقه قريبة
وبدأها اليوم ونبهت عنها أمس

----------


## صقر العرب

> أنا مش قولت السهم بعد مايفتح ممنوع الشراء فيه
> إشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

 اسف استاذنا منتبهتش للتحذير ده  بس يا ريت تقولنا السهم رايح لفين

----------


## نور المصرى

> اسف استاذنا منتبهتش للتحذير ده  بس يا ريت تقولنا السهم رايح لفين

 دايما بعد فتح السهم بعد إستحقاق الإكتتاب بيكون فيه تصريف نوعا ما
السهم واعد ولسه أمامه مشوار وأنا شخصيا دخلت إكتتابه
لو جاب سعرك أخرج مؤقتا إلى حين وضوح دعمه ونقاط إرتداده ونخش فيه تانى
لو ماعرفتش تخرج يبقى تشتغل فيه تريدات

----------


## صقر العرب

شكرا اخ نور  انا كمان مكتتب فيه بس بكمية قليلة

----------


## EGY-MAN

> يا ابو نور
> انا سمعت انه فى اكتتاب لشركة اسمها مارديث ولشركة بايونير (بس دى لازم حد يكون تبعها)

 بالنسبة لشركة ماراديف .. 
معلومات عن الإكتتاب و تحليل الشركه مش متابع 
إنما معلومات عامه عن الشركه و بحكم معرفتى بشركات هذا المجال 
الشركه تعتبر من الشركات العملاقه فعلا و كل كلمه قالوها فى التلفزيون فى إعلانتهم حقيقه بالحرف و ليس تضخيم فى نفسها صنفت الشركه أخيرا ال17 عالميا من حيث حجمها بالمقارنه بباقى الشركات و طبعا التصنيف لم يتم على الحجم فقط و إنما حجم الأعمال و التوسع و الموظفين و عددهم و رواتبهم و الشركه بظبط أمورها لكى تطابق كافه الشروط العالميه حتى تؤهلها للحصول على مركز متقدم و منذ قرابة العام تقوم برفع تدريجى سريع و كبير لموظفيها حتى تواكب المرتبات العالميه .... و لها العديد من  المراكب تعمل فى عدد من الدول و فعلا لها تعاقدات على مراكب جارى بنائها مش فاكر ( إما فى الصين أو الهند أو سنغافوره ) و سيتم إستلامهم تدريجيا على مراحل 
يعنى بالبلدى كده ممكن تعتبرها فى مجال الخدمات البحريه  ....زى موبينيل كده فى مجال المحمول
أما الأرباح ..قاعده عامه فى مجال البحر أى شركه تعمل فى أى مجال له علاقه بالبحر يحقق أرباح عاليه جدا ...  
أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت و بالتوفيق

----------


## remo

حبيبى نور اية رأيك دلوقتى فى المنتجعات مع التوزيع النقدى + توزيع الاسهم المجانية وهل توزيع الاسهم دة حقيقى ولا لاء  وتفتكر كدة مستهدفاتة اية وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة لشركة ماراديف .. 
> معلومات عن الإكتتاب و تحليل الشركه مش متابع 
> إنما معلومات عامه عن الشركه و بحكم معرفتى بشركات هذا المجال 
> الشركه تعتبر من الشركات العملاقه فعلا و كل كلمه قالوها فى التلفزيون فى إعلانتهم حقيقه بالحرف و ليس تضخيم فى نفسها صنفت الشركه أخيرا ال17 عالميا من حيث حجمها بالمقارنه بباقى الشركات و طبعا التصنيف لم يتم على الحجم فقط و إنما حجم الأعمال و التوسع و الموظفين و عددهم و رواتبهم و الشركه بظبط أمورها لكى تطابق كافه الشروط العالميه حتى تؤهلها للحصول على مركز متقدم و منذ قرابة العام تقوم برفع تدريجى سريع و كبير لموظفيها حتى تواكب المرتبات العالميه .... و لها العديد من  المراكب تعمل فى عدد من الدول و فعلا لها تعاقدات على مراكب جارى بنائها مش فاكر ( إما فى الصين أو الهند أو سنغافوره ) و سيتم إستلامهم تدريجيا على مراحل 
> يعنى بالبلدى كده ممكن تعتبرها فى مجال الخدمات البحريه  ....زى موبينيل كده فى مجال المحمول
> أما الأرباح ..قاعده عامه فى مجال البحر أى شركه تعمل فى أى مجال له علاقه بالبحر يحقق أرباح عاليه جدا ...  
> أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت و بالتوفيق

 تسلم ياغالى على التقرير ده
يعنى الواحد ممكن ياخدها لونج تيرم

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

الاخ العزيز نور 
لقد قمت بشراء أسهم يشركة العربيه وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج - يونيراب بناء على توصية سابقة لكم من سعر 14.90 جنية للسهم والان السعر بحدود 11 جنية ، يرجى الافادة هل سيعود لصعود مجدداً وهل تنصحني بشراء أسهم من هذه الاسعار لتعديل السعر وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

قالت شركة ماريدايف المصرية للخدمات النفطية انها ستبيع أسهما في طرح خاص بسعر 3.70  دولار للسهم أي قرب سقف النطاق الاسترشادي الذي أعلن في وقت سابق هذا الشهر. وأضافت الشركة في بيان حصلت عليه رويترز يوم الخميس أنها ستبيع أسهما بسعر 3.52  دولار للسهم في طرح عام أولي منفصل. ويقدر التسعير قيمة الشركة بمبلغ 840 مليون  دولار. وكانت ماريدايف قالت في وقت سابق هذا الشهر انها تسعى لجمع ما يصل الى 278 مليون  دولار عن طريق بيع أسهم لكبار المستثمرين والجمهور من أجل تمويل توسع. وقالت انها ستبيع 64.8 مليون سهم في اكتتاب خاص و9.4 مليون سهم في طرح عام بسعر  في نطاق 3.25 الى 3.74 دولار للسهم. وقالت الشركة ان زيادة الاكتتاب في الطرح الخاص بلغت 31.2 مثل المطروح مؤكدة  أنباء نشرتها هذا الاسبوع صحيفة المال الاقتصادية المصرية. وأوضحت الشركة أن الموعد النهائي للاكتتاب العام هو 29 ابريل نيسان. ويتولى ترتيب عملية الاكتتاب بنك الاستثمار المصري المجموعة المالية-هيرميس.

----------


## نور المصرى

> حبيبى نور اية رأيك دلوقتى فى المنتجعات مع التوزيع النقدى + توزيع الاسهم المجانية وهل توزيع الاسهم دة حقيقى ولا لاء  وتفتكر كدة مستهدفاتة اية وشكرا

 منتجعات تانى
أقولك على حاجه  
ماتبعهاش
ربنا هايكرمك فيها
المنتجعات بتجمع بقالها فتره كبيره
بس تسترضى سعر حلو وتبيع فيه وهانبقى نتابعها مع بعض بعد ماتشتغل    

> الاخ العزيز نور 
> لقد قمت بشراء أسهم يشركة العربيه وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج - يونيراب بناء على توصية سابقة لكم من سعر 14.90 جنية للسهم والان السعر بحدود 11 جنية ، يرجى الافادة هل سيعود لصعود مجدداً وهل تنصحني بشراء أسهم من هذه الاسعار لتعديل السعر وشكراً

 
بص ياسيدى
إقرأ الإقتباسات دى وبعديها نتكلم    

> بص ياسيدى الفاضل
> وأرجو التركيز فى كلامى جيدا حتى لايلتبس الأمر على البعض
> وسأضع نقاط مهمه فيما بعد فى توقيعى بالأسفل حتى يعلم الجميع كيفية التعامل مع السوق 
> السهم لما أقول فيه مثلا 100ج
> مش هايروح لها خبط لزق
> فيه نقاط مقاومة يريح فيها السهم 
> يبقى نبيع عند المقاومة ونرجع نشتريه تانى
> وإحناالمستفيدين
> أو لو بعنا وإخترق المقاومة بفوليوم نرجع نخش تانى
> بس نبقى متأكدين من إتجاهه الصعودى

  

> مشرفنا الهمام
> سعدت بمرورك 
> بوليفارا كنت قايل شراء من أيام 8.25
> ودلوقتى ب 13.50
> وأقول مازال فيها شراء من 12.50 حتى 13.25
> هدف اول 15ج هدف ثان 18ج

   

> عينكم على بوليفارا
> إختراق 13.50 بفوليوم تأكيد دخول

   

> اللى عايز بوليفارا قبل الإنطلاق

  

> وإنطلقت بوليفارا
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
> لا بيع قبل 17ج

  

> اللى عايز يشترى يشترى فى بوليفارا
> تحت 14ج

  

> لازالت بوليفارا جيده للشراء عند 14.10

 
موصيين على بوليفارا من ساعة لما كانت ب 8.25
جاى تشتريها ب 14.9 :Ohmy:  
ما علينا
قلنا مقاومة 15 ثم 18 
نشترى عند المقاومة :EEK!:  
أكبر سعر موصى عليه 14.10 يوم إختراق 13.5
وأنا زودت شراء فىاليوم ده كريدت وخرجته فىالتسوية بمكسب والحمد لله 
الشراء لما نقول على السهم وهو لسه فى بدايته بيبقى أمان نسبيا
فى الأسعار العالية المخاطره بتذيد
عشان متغيرات السوق
وللأسف الشديد النموذج الذى كان متكون فى بوليفارا فشل
وأدى للهبوط ده وأنا كمان إتعورت فى كمية كبيرة
ولو كان ده أخر مشوار الحليج 
كنت أعلنتها بالملاء لتجنب مزيد من الخسارة لكم 
إطمئن
لسه فيها  ومش هاسيبكم غير عند 17ج إن شاء الله
تقدر تزود فى بوليفارا على أسعار من 11 إلى 11.5
لتحسين المتوسط 
قطاع الحليج هايبدأ شغل تانى 
إطمئن 
وبالتوفيق :Hands:

----------


## EGY-MAN

> تسلم ياغالى على التقرير ده
> يعنى الواحد ممكن ياخدها لونج تيرم

 لونج تيرم ...تحط فى باطنك بطيخه صيفى ( لو بنكلم عن فرص تحقيق أرباح جيده و نمو جيد فى مستوى الأرباح ) ...و اللى يأكد كده التغطيه للإكتتاب الخاص 31 مره 
معلومه نسيت أقولها المجال الذى تعمل به هذه الشركه مشكلهم أنهم مش ملاحقين فيه على الشغل 
على فكره جميع تعاملات الشركه و المرتبات بالدولار

----------


## eng_hisham

مساء الأنوااار عليكم  
والله البورصة المصرية قاطعه فينا اليومين دوول ،، الواحد قاعد حاسس ان ناقصه حاجه 
توصياتك يا نجم وتحليلاتك يا سيادة العميد 
وتحية لكل المتابعين للموضوع في منتدى المتداول العربي ...وشموا النسيم وماتقلووش من الفسيخ،،،  
وكل عام والأخوة الأقباط بخير،،،  
تحيااااتي

----------


## herohok

السلام عليكم...
كيفك يا استاذ نووووور....
انا الحقيقه متابع موضوعك عن الاسهم المصريه بس من بعيد لبعيد كده وكنت عايز في الحقيقه اشتري اسهم في الكابلات لان انت قلت كويسه وناس كتير برضو بيرجحو نفس الكلام...
انا اول مره ليا في البورصه المصريه فياريت تقولي ايه هي الخطوات اللي لازم اعملها من حيث الشركه والتسجيل والشراء والبيع والكلام ده كله...
وشكرا ليك علي مساعدتك

----------


## عياد

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا  نعود مجددا للسوق المصري بعد اجازات نهاية الاسبوع وعيد تحرير سيناء وعيد الربيع   كـــــل عـــام والجمـــيع بخـــــير   أتوقع ان نرى السوق في المنطقة الخضراء يتلوه جني ارباح قبل اجازة طويلة ايضا بسبب عيد العمال حيث ان هذا الاسبوع جلستين فقط اليوم وغدا    خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يبيع المصريين للإسكان دلوقتى

----------


## Love For Ever

اذا سمحت اخي
سهم اليكو ماهو سبب هبوطه بهذا الشكل؟
شمعه واحدة فقط هبوط ضخم (من 123 الى 13)
والمصريين للاسكان والتعمير ماهو سبب هبوطه ايضا من 30 الى 10
وماهي نصائحك اليوم بالنسبة للبيع والشراء؟
اتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> اذا سمحت اخي
> سهم اليكو ماهو سبب هبوطه بهذا الشكل؟
> شمعه واحدة فقط هبوط ضخم (من 123 الى 13)
> والمصريين للاسكان والتعمير ماهو سبب هبوطه ايضا من 30 الى 10
> وماهي نصائحك اليوم بالنسبة للبيع والشراء؟
> اتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع

 تقسيم على أليكو
وإكتتاب علىالمصريين للإسكان

----------


## Love For Ever

الف شكر  للرد السريع
هل يمكن شراء الان سهم المصريين بسعر 13

----------


## نور المصرى

> الف شكر  للرد السريع
> هل يمكن شراء الان سهم المصريين بسعر 13

 شراء 12.15

----------


## mannon

مساء الفل يانور باشا 
كنت عاوز اعرف رأى حضرتك فى سهم جنوب الوادى للاسمنت 
انا كنت شاريه فى 37 جنيه ياترا ابيعه انهارده ولا أخليه شويه
والف شكر يوحش البورصه

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الفل يانور باشا 
> كنت عاوز اعرف رأى حضرتك فى سهم جنوب الوادى للاسمنت 
> انا كنت شاريه فى 37 جنيه ياترا ابيعه انهارده ولا أخليه شويه
> والف شكر يوحش البورصه

 إجنى أرباحك بنصف الكمية 42ج
ولو ثبت فوق 40 ج جلستين نستنى 46ج

----------


## mannon

الف شكر يحبيب قلبى على سرعه الرد 
ربنا يخليك لينا علطول

----------


## eng_hisham

نور المصري  
وحشنا كلامك وأسهمك  
شوفت العقارية المصريه (المنحووووووس منحووووووووووووس......................) 
المشروعات بدأنا الانطلاقة ولا ايه؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور المصري  
> وحشنا كلامك وأسهمك  
> شوفت العقارية المصريه (المنحووووووس منحووووووووووووس......................) 
> المشروعات بدأنا الانطلاقة ولا ايه؟ 
> تحياتي

 المشروعات قولت يوم الخميس إنها هاتبدأ
ومش هانسبها غير لما ناخد مكسب حلو بعد الإنتظار ده
ومبروك للى عمل متوسط لسعره عند 21.5

----------


## oraby17

نور باشا ادعو اللة انت تكون فى خير صحة واتم عافية انا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف اخد اليكو تانى وفكرت انى اخدة بالاسعار الحالية بس قلت اسالك الاول اية رايك واية تحليلك للسهم فى الوقت الحالى ومستهدفة القريب اية ربنا مايحرمنى من كرم اخلاقك

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ادعو اللة انت تكون فى خير صحة واتم عافية انا لحد دلوقتى مش عارف اخد اليكو تانى وفكرت انى اخدة بالاسعار الحالية بس قلت اسالك الاول اية رايك واية تحليلك للسهم فى الوقت الحالى ومستهدفة القريب اية ربنا مايحرمنى من كرم اخلاقك

 طبعا أعتذر على ماحدث معك فى أليكو
لكنك للأسف تأخرت يوم كامل لما قولت تصريف عندما قلت تصريف كان 14.5
وللأسف بعت أنت 13.20 
معوضه إن شاء الله وده وعد منى لو كان ليا عمر
أليكو هايريح تحت ال 16ج
تقدر تاخد جزء 15.25
ونستنى نشوف هايريح تانى ولا لأ
الميكر سريع جدا
ويغير دماء السهم بإستمرار 
وهدية منى تعويض جزء
إشترى لكح غدا من 1.52 إلى 1.58

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتذر عن عدم تواجدى غدا أثناء الجلسة
لو وجدت أى شئ غير عادى سأفعل مايمكن وأبلغكم به على صفحات المنتدى 
توصية الغد
لكح شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
بوليفارا كونت قاع والشراء جيد فيها
العربية حليج أيضا ممتازه 
وكابو وإسبنالكس
المشروعات إنطلقت بعد صراع مرير جنى جزء من الأرباح 27.8 وننتظر 32ج ثم 39ج
الكابلات من إشترى جزء ننتظر إستقراره  فوق 3.25 بفوليوم ونكمل الباقى
غير كده نستناه 3.05
المصريين للإسكان شراء جيد من 11.5 إلى 12.25 بكميات صغيرة
أسيك ماتتغروش باللى بيعمله دلوقتى هايجى فجأه وينطلق ولن تسطيعوا حتى الجرى وراءه
أسيك أسيك أسيك اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد 
بنك فيصل الإسلامى خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص إستوى اللى عايز يلحق لوزه مقشره 
أترككم فى رعاية الله

----------


## khaled_S

> أعتذر عن عدم تواجدى غدا أثناء الجلسة
> لو وجدت أى شئ غير عادى سأفعل مايمكن وأبلغكم به على صفحات المنتدى 
> توصية الغد
> لكح شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> بوليفارا كونت قاع والشراء جيد فيها
> العربية حليج أيضا ممتازه 
> وكابو وإسبنالكس
> المشروعات إنطلقت بعد صراع مرير جنى جزء من الأرباح 27.8 وننتظر 32ج ثم 39ج
> الكابلات من إشترى جزء ننتظر إستقراره فوق 3.25 بفوليوم ونكمل الباقى
> ...

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا أستاذنا ---------------------------------- ياريت حد من الاخوه يقولى على رمز لكح ورمز اسبنالكس وبنك فيصل عندى له شارتين واحد رمزهfais و fait انهو واحد الى يقصده الاستاذ نور

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا أستاذنا ---------------------------------- ياريت حد من الاخوه يقولى على رمز لكح ورمز اسبنالكس وبنك فيصل عندى له شارتين واحد رمزهfais و fait انهو واحد الى يقصده الاستاذ نور

 لكح = HCFI
فيصل = FAIT
اسبنالكس = مش عارفه لو عرفته هقولك عليه

----------


## khaled_S

> لكح = HCFI  فيصل = FAIT اسبنالكس = مش عارفه لو عرفته هقولك عليه

  أستاذ سمير بنفسه أشكرك بشده  :Eh S(7):

----------


## moha_fatah

> لكح = HCFI  فيصل = FAIT اسبنالكس = مش عارفه لو عرفته هقولك عليه

   اسبنالكس = SPIN

----------


## Abuhameela

بنك فيصل fait
بنك فيصل بالجنيه

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات أكدت الدخول
ياريت مانكش إتخرنا فى الشراء أو إترددنا

----------


## remo

نور باشا سعر الشراء فى لكح كام والخروج منة بأذن الله اقصد مستهدفاتة  
ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك

----------


## khaled_S

> اسبنالكس = SPIN

  

> بنك فيصل fait
> بنك فيصل بالجنيه

 جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## البروكش

استاذ نور ايه اى سي فيه 6 جنيه زى ما بيقولوا ولا ايه
واليكو هيجرى بعد خبر زيادة راس المال
ورايك ايه فى المصرية للدواجن نخرج على سعر كام 
ورايك ايه فى مطاحن مصر العليا
ومعلش هتعبك معايا العامة للخزف والصينى انا شاريه ب 198 ودلوقتى هو جاب 245 وفكرت اجنى فيه ارباح وواحد نصحنى انسى السهم ده شوية عشان هاشوف فيه ارقام فلكية

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور ايه اى سي فيه 6 جنيه زى ما بيقولوا ولا ايه
> واليكو هيجرى بعد خبر زيادة راس المال
> ورايك ايه فى المصرية للدواجن نخرج على سعر كام 
> ورايك ايه فى مطاحن مصر العليا
> ومعلش هتعبك معايا العامة للخزف والصينى انا شاريه ب 198 ودلوقتى هو جاب 245 وفكرت اجنى فيه ارباح وواحد نصحنى انسى السهم ده شوية عشان هاشوف فيه ارقام فلكية

 إيه أى سى كان فيه نموذج رأس وكتفين مستهدفه 2.5
بس أنا كنت شايف تجميع عليه وفعلا ممكن يروع لل 6ج
أليكو ميكر سريع جدا
ماصدق نزل تحت 16 وطلع جرى 
عموما هو مشواره طويل كما أسلفت من قبل
المصرية للدواجن أول نقطه جنى أرباح 32ج
مطاحن رايح جاى إشتغل تريدات
شينى أول نقطه جنى أرباح 285ج
وهانشوف فيها 315ج
وهايبقى عليها إكتتاب

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا سعر الشراء فى لكح كام والخروج منة بأذن الله اقصد مستهدفاتة  
> ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك

 لكح أنا شايف فيه على الأقل من 2.3 إلى 2.6

----------


## oraby17

*طريقة مضمونة ومأمونة ومجربة...لزيادة الدخل ورفع مستوى المعيشي
 ربما استغربتم من العنوان :
 أنا هنا سأتكلم عن حقيقة مجربة ، وثابتة ...
 أن لن أتحدث بلغة الموظفين ذوي الدخل المحدود
 بل بلغة رجال الأعمال ، ولغة تجار السوق العالمية للاستثمار ...
 ولكن من مدخل مختلف تماماً .. وأقوى من مدخل السوق العالمية ....
 ربما ستدهشون من كلامي ... ولكن التجربة خير برهان
 طريقة سهلة تزيد من راتبك ودخلك ... وتجعلك من أهل الثراء ...
 صاحب عمارات وفلل وأراضي وأملاك ...
 لا زلتم تنتظرون ...
 أتمنى أن تنشر في كل منتدى حتى تصل للجميع
 ويخبرني كل واحد فيهم أنه سينقلها إلى 10 على الأقل ...
 أو سينقلها إلى منتديات أخرى لم أنزل فيها هذا الموضوع ...
 وللمعلومية كلما جمعت عدداً أكبر كلما زادت نسبتك أكثر !!!
 نعم ... هذه الطريقة ... تجارة تسويق ....
 كلما سوقت أكثر كلما ربحت أكثر ... وهي شرعياً حلال مائة بالمائة إذا كانت ضمن شروطها ...
 وهي ممتعة وسهلة ومن بيتك .... وربما برأس مال قليل جداً ..
 أرجو أخذ الموضوع بجدية ...
 وأطلب من كل واحد منكم أن يدعو لي بالتوفيق في هذه الفكرة المطروحة
 أنتم تريدونه أليس كذلك ..
 إليكم السر الذي وعدتكم به ..
 السر الذي من خلاله تكسب الملايين والأراضي والأملاك
 يا إخوة السر ليس بالصعب
 كلنا يعرفه ...
 وقد جربته وجربه غيري ..
 وليس من باب التجريب على الله ...
 إنما ثقة بوعد الله ...
 فالله عزوجل حين يقول أمراً في القرآن ... يكون وعداً منه سبحانه
 (( إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد ))
 أكيد أنكم تنتظرون بفارغ الصبر ذلك السر العجيب
 السر هو في قوله تعالى :
(( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا () يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا ()وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا )) سورة نوح
 إذا استغفرت الله فأنت قد علمت أن لك رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب فخفت واستغفرت
 وقد وعدك ووعده الحق ، ،،،
 فقال : استغفروا ياعبادي ,, وسأغفر لكم
 وباستغفاركم ، سأرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً حتى ترتووا وترتوي دوابكم
 ومن يحب المال فسأمده بالمال وليس المال فقط ، من يحب البنين فسأمده كذلك بالبنين
 وليس بالبنين فقط ، ومن يحب الأراضي والأملاك والمزارع والجنان ، والعقار
 فكل ذلك مرتبط بالاستغفار ...
 أرأيتم أحبابنا كيف هي قيمة الاستغفار ؟؟
 هل صدقتكم حين كتبت العنوان ؟؟
 أم أني أبالغ !!
 لم ننته بعد فهناك أمر أهم أيضاً !!
 أتحب أن تسوق هذا الأمر وتأخذ على تسويقك أجر وأجره
 إليكم تجربتي وهو السر الغريب :
 لا أقول هذا السر في كل خطبة ، ومحاضرة ، ودورة ، ولقاء ، وسائل يسأل ، ومشتك من ضيق ذات اليد
 إلا وأنتظر _ حقيقةً _ من الله الرزق ... وإذا به لا يتأخر يوماً واحداً ....
 نعم ... جربت ذلك ... ولا يجرب على الله ... بل كنت واثقاً بالله ... وفي نفس اليوم ... يأتيني الرزق
 يعني الأمر فيه تسويق – بلغة العصر – أي دعوة لأمر يحبه الله وهو الاستغفار ...
 حتى أن أحد أصدقائي أخبرني بأنه على زواج .. وأنه في بعض الأحيان يضيق عليه الأمر
 فأخبرته بالخلطة السرية – سموها ما شئتم -
 وبعد فترة من الزمن فاجأني بالنتيجة ...
 يقول : إيش الدواء اللي أعطيتني ياه ..؟؟
 قلت : أي دواء ؟؟
 قال : الاستغفار ؟؟؟
 قلت : وكيف كان معك ؟ وأنا واثق من إجابته !!
 قال : بصراحة مرة ضاقت علي وكنت محتاج لمبلغ من المال ... تذكرت كلامك ... وبدأت بالاستغفار
 وفعلاً في نفس اليوم .... إذا بالمبلغ اللي أحتاجه وصلني من أحد الإخوة ...
 فقلت له : ممتاز .. إذا كانت ثقتك بالله إلى هذا الحد ... فانشر تجربتك بين أحبابك وأصدقائك
 وسترى بكل نشر خيراً ورزقاً حسناً
 إذا يا إخوة الأمر سهل ..
 انشره بالمنتديات ، بين الأصدقاء ، بين الأحباب ... وسينظر له غير المسلمين بالدواء السحري للرزق الحلال
 فربما يدخلون في الإسلام بسببه ... فيرتفع قدرك عند الله ...
 وهناك أمر آخر متعلق أيضاً بالرزق :
(( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا ()وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا )) الطلاق
 أيضاً اجتناب المعاصي من الأمور التي تجلب الرزق ...
 أيضاً بر الوالدين والإحسان إليهما ، وتذكرهما بلقمة العيش التي تأكلها ....
 أيضاً حسن الظن بالله ، وبأنه هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين ...
 وأن رزقك مكتوب في السماء لن يصل إلى أحد غيرك .... ولن تأخذ رزق غيرك ..
 وهناك أمور كثيرة أيضاً لا يتسع المجال لذكرها
 وأتمنى أن ينقل الموضوع في منتديات أخرى وقروبات أخرى ....
 فقط قص و الصق الموضوع .. وطبق الاستغفار ... وانتظر الرزق من الله ..
 ثم تذكرني بدعوة بظهر الغيب ...
 وكل من يأتيه رزق من ورائه .. فليكتب تجربته ... ليتشجع الآخرون ..
 وليكن صادقاً في تجربته ... حتى تؤتي ثمارها ..
 لأن البعض ربما يستخدم الكذب للتشجيع على الخير فيقع في المحظور دون أن يدري .. فتنبهوا .
 وإن شاء الله أنتم صادقون فيما تقولون..
 والله يحفظ الجميع بحفظه*

----------


## نور المصرى

المنتجعات شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين للإسكان ماتتباعش

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق كله فوق الممتاز لا بيع حاليا فى أى ورقه البيع غدا بجزء من الكمية لجنى الأرباح فى ورق محدد
ولا بيع فى الكابلات

----------


## Love For Ever

المنتجعات نشتري على كام؟
ومتوقع السعر  يروح فين؟
وشكرا ليك

----------


## نور المصرى

على السعر الحالى 
هدف أول 9.5

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين للإسكان هاتقفل 20%

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ  نور  الكابلات  على كام  شراء  ومستهدف كام من فضلك  وشكرا  جزيلا

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ  نور  الكابلات  على كام  شراء  ومستهدف كام من فضلك  وشكرا  جزيلا

 أنا زعلان منك
عشان أنا قولت وهى ب 3.20 نشترى جزء
ولو إخترقت 3.25 بفوليوم أو إستقرت فوقه جلستين نشترى الباقى  سوق الأوراق المالية عايز مرونه فى التعامل وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار 
عموما شراء  من 3.42 إلى 3.47
هدف أول 3.69 وهاتريح شوية صغننين وتكمل ل 4.10

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين نجنى أرباح غدا بنصف الكمية حول 18ج 
ونرجع ناخدهم تانى أقل من 1ج إلى 1.5ج 
هدف من 20 إلى 22ج

----------


## VEVA

> أنا زعلان منك
> عشان أنا قولت وهى ب 3.20 نشترى جزء
> ولو إخترقت 3.25 بفوليوم أو إستقرت فوقه جلستين نشترى الباقى  سوق الأوراق المالية عايز مرونه فى التعامل وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار 
> عموما شراء من 3.42 إلى 3.47
> هدف أول 3.69 وهاتريح شوية صغننين وتكمل ل 4.10

  
شكرا  جزيلا  استاذ  نور  معلهش   انا كنت فعلا عايز اشتري اول انت ما قولت  بس للاسف   
مفيش  سيولة معايا  علشان كده اتاخرت شوية    
عموما كتر خيرك وشكرا جزيلا  لك

----------


## نور المصرى

النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات
إختراق 22.75 بفوليوم يبقى كسر الوتد الهابد 
مستهدف 27ج

----------


## نور المصرى

الدور على كابو
توكلوا على الله

----------


## VEVA

نطلب  على كام كابو استاذ نور  ايه نقطة الدعم  الخاصة بكابو  ونعرض على كام  من فضلك وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

دعم 3.25
هدف أول 3.7
هدف ثانى 4.15
ولسه فيها خير إن شاء الله
شراء من 3.35 إلى 3.40

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى باع أليكو وماعرفش ياخدها تانى بسبب  فهم كلامى بطريقة خطأ
أعتبر نفسى مسئول عنه
برجاء أخى العزيز اللى باع أليكو الإتصال بى على الخاص
والعوض عند الله إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## oraby17

استاذ نور انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على كرمك واهتمامك بيا وانت مش مسئول عن اى حاجة قدر اللة وماشاء فعل انا عامة خدت يوم الاربعاء 2500 على 16.4 وحاولت اسال سعادتك قبل ما اشترى لكن النت كان سئ فاستخرت اللة واشتريت ياترى اية رايك واية رايك فى الاكتتاب وهل  ابيع قبلة ولا ادخل فية  جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوار عليكم  نور المصري   :015:  :015:  :015:    كابو 3.58

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك لمن صبر معنا فى الجيزة 
كابو وأداء جيد جدا مبروك

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد 
مبروك
من لايصبر لايربح
مقاومات
60 
66

----------


## نور المصرى

من كان يسأل على قطاع الشحن والحاويات
هايشتغل أخر الأسبوع 
أو الأسبوع القادم

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد جيده ماحدش يبيع الأن

----------


## صقر العرب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته مشكور اخ نور على مجهودك .. ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته مشكور اخ نور على مجهودك .. ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

 جزانا وإياكم
بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز

----------


## صقر العرب

بعد اذن الاستاذ نور  الخبر ده من مباشر اسم الشركة : الصعيد العامة للمقاولات كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS21531C016 القوائم المالية 05/05/2008 - 13:42 اسم الشركة : الصعيد العامة للمقاولات كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS21531C016 القوائم المالية عن الفترة :من 01/07/2007 الى 31/03/2008 صافي الربح : 9,158,059 جنيه مصري ارقام المقارنة عن الفترة : من 01/07/2006 الى 31/03/2007 صافي الربح لفترة المقارنة : 1,702,310 جنيه مصري تقرير الفحص المحدود : مرفق لذا قررت ادارة البورصة ايقاف التعامل على أسهم الشركة لمدة 15 دقيقة للاطلاع على القوائم المالية مع تعليق جميع العروض والطلبات المسجلة على أسهم الشركة قبل نشر هذا الاعلان المصدر : الصعيد العامة للمقاولات

----------


## نور المصرى

الناس هاتبيع علىالخبر
وبعدين هايكمل طلوع

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على كرمك واهتمامك بيا وانت مش مسئول عن اى حاجة قدر اللة وماشاء فعل انا عامة خدت يوم الاربعاء 2500 على 16.4 وحاولت اسال سعادتك قبل ما اشترى لكن النت كان سئ فاستخرت اللة واشتريت ياترى اية رايك واية رايك فى الاكتتاب وهل  ابيع قبلة ولا ادخل فية  جزاك اللة كل خير

 خليك مع أليكو شوية
وخش الإكتتاب الورقه كويسة
وميكر شاطر

----------


## نور المصرى

الأن نقطة جنى الأرباح واجبة فى بعض الورق
غدا إن شاء الله 
المصريين للإسكان وجب جنى الأرباح وزى ماقولتلكو وهى ب 16 إنها رايحة عشرينات
نقاط جنى الأرباح من 20 إلى 22ج
ونسيبها تهدى شوية ونرجعلها لما يحين وقتها
مش هاتفضل طالعة على طول 
كابو
وجهة نظرى الشخصية
بيع نصف الكمية بين 3.82 و 3.86
ونرجع ناخدهم تانى 3.71
عند إعادة إختبار إختراق المقاومة
واللى عايز يخش جديد يقدر ياخد هناك
الورقه هى اللى هاتشد قطاع الحليج
ده دورها

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد جيده جدا
وميكر شاطر
أول نقاط جنى الأرباح 8ج ومش بكل الكمية لأنه ممكن يكمل

----------


## نور المصرى

ياريت نكون جنينا أرباحنا فى المصريين

----------


## VEVA

اخ   نور  السلام  عليكم  بالنسبة   للكابلات  المقاومة  على  كام من فضلك    
يعني   لو  تجاوز  السعر  4 جنيه   اعرض   الكابلات  على   كام  وشكرا  لك

----------


## Love For Ever

هل المنتجعات لازالت للشراء؟ 
وسؤال بالنسبة لاسمنت حلوان
ارى انه يتحرك عرضيا من 38 الى 40
واردت ان استغل هذه الحركة بلشراء اليوم
ما رايك؟ وماذا تنصحني
بارك الله فيك

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ما قولنا مقاومة أولى 3.7
مقاومة تانية 4.10

----------


## نور المصرى

> هل المنتجعات لازالت للشراء؟ 
> وسؤال بالنسبة لاسمنت حلوان
> ارى انه يتحرك عرضيا من 38 الى 40
> واردت ان استغل هذه الحركة بلشراء اليوم
> ما رايك؟ وماذا تنصحني
> بارك الله فيك

 منتجعات مناسبة للشراء
أسمنت حلوان غير متابع للأسف
أستخدم حدسك فيه وشوف شارتاته

----------


## Love For Ever

اشكرك لسرعة الرد
وما رايك المصريه للاتصالات ETEL؟ هل السعر جيد الان للشراء
واشكرك جزيل الشكر

----------


## صقر العرب

السلام عليكم استاذ نور  ايه الاسهم المرشحة للدخول النهاردة او بكرة .. و ايه رايك في العربية للحليج و ايه أي سي و الصعيد .. هل ممكن الدخول في حاجة منهم و شكرا

----------


## صقر العرب

شكرا جزيلا اخ نور على مجهوداتك معنا  و ربنا يعينك على اسئلتنا

----------


## عياد

> اشكرك لسرعة الرد
> وما رايك المصريه للاتصالات ETEL؟ هل السعر جيد الان للشراء
> واشكرك جزيل الشكر

 انا رأيي ابعد عن هذا السهم في الفترة الحالية حتى يتضح الاتجاه ، فيه مايشبه Complex Head and Sholder ولو هبط تحت 19 جنيه تقريبا فسيهبط كثيرا

----------


## Love For Ever

الف الف شكر اخي عياد سوف اتريث قليلا

----------


## نور المصرى

عذرا لم أستطع الرد عليكم لسؤ النت عندى 
وشكرا أخى عياد لمجاوبتك أخينا العزيز
ونظرتك صائبة 
لكن ننتبه للخدعه فى المصرية للإتصالات
الإتصالات هاتكسر الدعم لكن مش هاتروح لهدف الكسر
يعنى ممكن نشوفها قرب 18ج 
الصعيد جيد للشراء 
إيه أى سى طلع 50% لازم يهدى شوية 
عربية حليج مش وحشة ولسه فيها شغل عالى 
كابو جميله

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ  نور  السلام عليكم    بخصوص  المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية ( خارج  المقصورة  )    هل  من اخبار  عنها  ؟  وما هي مستهدفات  السهم  لاني اسمع  ارقام  فلكية  ل  200   جنيه  .  ارجو توضيح الصورة من فضلك  لو كانت تتوافر لديك اي معلومات    وشكرا  لك

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ  نور  السلام عليكم    بخصوص  المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية ( خارج  المقصورة  )    هل  من اخبار  عنها  ؟  وما هي مستهدفات  السهم  لاني اسمع  ارقام  فلكية  ل  200   جنيه  .  ارجو توضيح الصورة من فضلك  لو كانت تتوافر لديك اي معلومات    وشكرا  لك

 اللى بيحصل الأن اللى أنا مدخلكوا عشان المشروعات
بس الميكر عمل القله ونزل بيها ل 20 ج لما ريحتها فاحت
عشان يزهق الناس
فيه حاجه فى السهم بس مش عارف إيه هى بالظبط
وعموما وهو كويس جدا ولسه فيه ل 70ج على الأقل بس طبعا مش مره واحده
 ( إحتمال تقسيم والله أعلم )

----------


## محمود ياسين

> من كان يسأل على قطاع الشحن والحاويات
> هايشتغل أخر الأسبوع 
> أو الأسبوع القادم

 أستاذنا الغالى 
الحاويات معايا من فترة بسعر عالى (حضرتك لسه عند رأيك؟)

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذنا الغالى 
> الحاويات معايا من فترة بسعر عالى (حضرتك لسه عند رأيك؟)

 إن شاء الله 
من لايصبر لايربح

----------


## نور المصرى

سهم للمتابعة غدا 
القاهرة للزيوت والصابون 
إستقرار فوق 50ج مؤشر جيد للسهم 
48 ج نقطة شراء جيده 
يعيب السهم قلة السيوله فيه
لكن لما يشتغل هانشوف 20% فى يوم واحد

----------


## Epic

الكابلات ايه اخبارها وقفلت على كام يا استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات مناسبة للشراء من 3.46 إلى 3.51

----------


## VEVA

بصراحة   انا  قلقان   من المؤشر  اللي بينزل  كل  جلسة   ومش عارف  فيه ايه  بصراحة والاسهم 
رايحة على فين  ؟  ربنا يسترها  على الجميع بستره

----------


## نور المصرى

> بصراحة   انا  قلقان   من المؤشر  اللي بينزل  كل  جلسة   ومش عارف  فيه ايه  بصراحة والاسهم 
> رايحة على فين  ؟  ربنا يسترها  على الجميع بستره

 ماتقلقش 
حتى لو السوق ريح
هاديكم أسهم مالهاش دعوه بالتريحة 
وأقوى سهم يتاخد الكابلات
مع نزول السوق هايبقى ماسك نفسه
وأعتقد شفتوا ده قبل كده
والسوق بيقع هو الكينج

----------


## VEVA

> ماتقلقش 
> حتى لو السوق ريح
> هاديكم أسهم مالهاش دعوه بالتريحة 
> وأقوى سهم يتاخد الكابلات
> مع نزول السوق هايبقى ماسك نفسه
> وأعتقد شفتوا ده قبل كده
> والسوق بيقع هو الكينج

 طيب   ايه رايك يا استاذ نور  في سهم  القاهرة  للاسكان  ومستهدفاته  من فضلك وشكرا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

كابو ماتتباعش 
وقطاع الإسكان هايشتغل الفترة الجاية

----------


## عياد

اتفق معك في موضوع قطاع الاقطان فهو الوحيد الذي لم يرتفع بقوة حتى الأن رغم ارتفاعه الفترة الماضية ( كابو وبوليفارا وسبينالكس والحليج )    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى إشترى كابو معانا فى الأسعار اللى إحنا قولنا عليها آمن تماما إن شاء الله
هانشوف على الأقل 5.5
وعندها نتكلم

----------


## نور المصرى

> سهم للمتابعة غدا 
> القاهرة للزيوت والصابون 
> إستقرار فوق 50ج مؤشر جيد للسهم 
> 48 ج نقطة شراء جيده 
> يعيب السهم قلة السيوله فيه
> لكن لما يشتغل هانشوف 20% فى يوم واحد

   :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
تانى يوم التوصية كان أدنى سعر 47.77
وبعدها عينك ماتشوف إلا النور 
أراهن إن مافيش ولا واحد خد :Angry Smile:   :Mad Argue:   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

استاذنا الغالى مساء الخير لى سؤال وهو فى الواقع تعجب مما حصل اليوم مع كابو لماذا هذا الهاى المفاجىء ثم الهبوط مجددا 80 قرش بنفس الوقت وهل الشراء من السعر الحالى 4.3 جنيه به شىء من المخاطرة،،،، اشكرك مقدما.......

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذنا الغالى مساء الخير لى سؤال وهو فى الواقع تعجب مما حصل اليوم مع كابو لماذا هذا الهاى المفاجىء ثم الهبوط مجددا 80 قرش بنفس الوقت وهل الشراء من السعر الحالى 4.3 جنيه به شىء من المخاطرة،،،، اشكرك مقدما.......

 إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 
بس للأسف مش هاقدر أقول السبب دلوقتى  :No3: 
التجميع كان واضح قوى أمس لدرجة إنى إستغربت
وعرفت بعدها ليه :Angry Smile: 
ومع إنى بعت على 3.95 كميتى
رجعت إشتريت تانى بسبب اللى كنت شايفه بيحصل علىالشاشة
بس كانت مخاطره ماقدرش أزج بكم فيها أحسن تطلع رؤيتى غير سليمة
عموما ممكن تشترى على هذه الأسعار فى حدود 4.3
بس بكمية صغيرة تحسبا لأى تغير فى مجرى الأمور
السهم جيد وتوقعت منذ أيام هنا علىالمنتدى أنه سيقود القطاع الفترة القادمة 
وسبب هبوطه مره أخرى
لازم مرحله من جنى الأرباح المؤقت
وأى حد بعد مايشوف الأسعار العالية دى بيخش يبيع
والميكر مش هايقف أمام السوق
شد السهم لفوق وباع هو أيضا كمية وهايرجع يشتريها تانى
بس من بيع الناس تحت
وساب السهم شوية للسوق فكان ضغط البائعين قوى
ومالبس أن سيطر على الوضع قبل أخر الجلسة
وأغلقه فى منطقه معقولة وليست سيئة 
توكل على الله
وأشترى بس بكمية صغيرة

----------


## البروكش

ا/ نور
 رايك ايه فى بنك فيصل الفترة القادمة 
هل هيجروه عشان ينجحوا الاكتتاب
 ولا هيشغلوه بعد الاكتتاب
 ولا مش هيشتغل اساسا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> سهم للمتابعة غدا 
> القاهرة للزيوت والصابون 
> إستقرار فوق 50ج مؤشر جيد للسهم 
> 48 ج نقطة شراء جيده 
> يعيب السهم قلة السيوله فيه
> لكن لما يشتغل هانشوف 20% فى يوم واحد

   بالمللى متر ياحبيبى بالمللى متر :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## remo

عزيزى نور 
اشتريت لكح على 1.46 ووصل 1.85 ونزل الى 1.69 رأيك اية يا نور  
شكرا لمجهودك الرائع انت وحبيبى عياد

----------


## البروكش

ياريت يا ا/ نور بالمرة تقولنا رايك ايه فى التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية عشان سامع عليه كلام جامد اوى

----------


## نور المصرى

سأكتب تقرير إن شاء الله  اليوم مساء بس هايبقى متأخر شوية أي حد عنده إستفسار يطرحه حتى أتناوله فى التقرير

----------


## moha_fatah

المنتجعات ايه رأيك فيها 
هناك اخبار بوجود قفزة قوية فى سعرها 
فهل من شئ يؤكد ذلك فنيا ولا هى أخبار مستخبية
وشكرا على تعاونك

----------


## الصقر العربي

ياريت رؤيتك في بنك فيصل شكرا لك علي المجهود الرائع

----------


## شريف دعبس

*اسهم للمتابعه 
ايه رايك يا باشا فيها*  * المنتجعات*   *روبكس
اسيك للتعدين
مصر للزيوت و الصابون
العربيه للشحن و التفريغ
النيل لحليج الاقطان
الورق للشرق الاوسط سيمو 
ايجيترانس
--------
----
--
-*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> سأكتب تقرير إن شاء الله اليوم مساء بس هايبقى متأخر شوية أي حد عنده إستفسار يطرحه حتى أتناوله فى التقرير

 الاستاذ / نور 
يارب تكون بخير 
هناك اقاويل تحزر من السوق فى الايام القادمة .
بعض الكلام عن خروج الاجانب .
البيع الكبير اللى حصل على اوراسكوم انشاء حوالى 200 مليون جنية
النزول الكبير فى سعر السويدى.
مجرد كلام سمعتة  
تقبل ودى

----------


## شريف دعبس

> المنتجعات ايه رأيك فيها 
> هناك اخبار بوجود قفزة قوية فى سعرها 
> فهل من شئ يؤكد ذلك فنيا ولا هى أخبار مستخبية
> وشكرا على تعاونك

 فنيا ممتازه ديفرجنز شراء قوى و شمعه دوجى من الارتند الصاعد

----------


## شريف دعبس

> الاستاذ / نور 
> يارب تكون بخير 
> هناك اقاويل تحزر من السوق فى الايام القادمة .
> بعض الكلام عن خروج الاجانب .
> البيع الكبير اللى حصل على اوراسكوم انشاء حوالى 200 مليون جنية
> النزول الكبير فى سعر السويدى.
> مجرد كلام سمعتة  
> تقبل ودى

 
تحليلى لكاس30 بفضل الله قبل الوصول الى ال 12000 
على  الفاس بوك
sherif dabes analysis group  Login | Facebook

----------


## نور المصرى

> *اسهم للمتابعه*   *ايه رايك يا باشا فيها*   *المنتجعات*    *روبكس*  *اسيك للتعدين* *مصر للزيوت و الصابون* *العربيه للشحن و التفريغ* *النيل لحليج الاقطان* *الورق للشرق الاوسط سيمو*  *ايجيترانس* *--------* *----* *--* *-*

 ماشاء الله ياشريف
كلهم أسهم جيده
ما عدا سيمو لست متابع لها للأسف

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين 
السوق به بعض القلق لكن إطمئنوا ده هايبقى على المدى القصير
لكن متوسط الأجل وطويل الأجل السوق جيد جدا جدا جدا
لا قلق بإذن الله 
الكيس قارب على إنتهاء النزول إن شاء الله 
نتناول ألأسهم بالتفصيل  التعمير والإستشارت
لمن سأل عنها 
السهم قوى الأن جدا وإختراق 46ج إشارة شراء
وقد إجتازها السهم أمس
أقدر أقول إشتروا عند إختبار نقطه الإختراق  المنتجعات
سهم قوى جدا جدا وقارب على إنتهاء مرحلة الإستنزاف  القابضة للإستثمارات المالية لكح
لكح لسه فيه شغل بس سيحدث قلق فى سوق خارج المقصورة
الأيام القادمه
وكالعادة الناس هاتخاف وترمى أسهما ولكن ذلك سيكون فى مصلحة الميكرات
إحتفظ به 
سهم أوصيت به من قبل بنك فيصل
السهم عاجلا أم أجلا سيصعد إن شاء الله
لكننا إتفقنا سهم إستثمارى ثقيل جدا
ومن باب الأمانه
تدور حوله الأن بعض الأقاويل السيئة
من يريد الخروج والتعويض فى سهم أخر يخبرنى بسعر شرائه
وسوف أقول له ماذا يفعل  الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية
بحبه السهم ده
رغم اللى عمله لكن محترم الأن جدا
السهم شراء من 3.42 إلى 3.45
سنشهد به قفزة أخرى خلال فتره قصيرة جدا  كابو
السهم جيد لكن فى منطقه سعرية عالية
اللى هايخش جديد يبقى كميات قليله
وأتوقع له قيادة الطاع الفتره القادمة  عربية حليج بوليفارا للحليج
السهمين مازالوا جيدين  إسبنالكس
إشارة الشراء إختراق 4.7 بفوليوم  أسيك للتعدين
أوعى تفرط فيه خلاص بجد قرب جدا  قطاع الشحن والحاويات
سيشهد القطاع نشاط ملحوظ الفتره القادمه إن شاء الله  
ألقاكم غدا أثناء الجلسه لكل خير 
تحياتى

----------


## عياد

من الممكن أن يكون هناك بعض التراجع للمؤشر غدا تاثرا باحداث لبنان   السوق السعودي تراجع كثيرا اليوم واغلق عند - 2.75%   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

سهم للمتابعة 
المصرية للنشا والجلكوز 
بصوا عليه

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> سهم للمتابعة 
> المصرية للنشا والجلكوز 
> بصوا عليه

  
أ/ نور
ياترى عندك اخبار عن الاسهم خارج المقصورة .
معى       اية اى سى 
تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور
> ياترى عندك اخبار عن الاسهم خارج المقصورة .
> معى       اية اى سى 
> تقبل ودى

 الخبر ده هو السبب 
لو حد معاه حاجه كسبانه يخرج مؤقتا
ولو خسرانه يصبر شوية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الخبر ده هو السبب 
> لو حد معاه حاجه كسبانه يخرج مؤقتا
> ولو خسرانه يصبر شوية

  
اشكرك جدا يا استاذنا

----------


## نور المصرى

لو الكيس بكره نزل أول الجلسة 300 أو 400 نقطه
يبقى خير إن شاء الله
وتوقعوا ساعتها نهاية التصحيح وبداية صعود قوى
إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> لو الكيس بكره نزل أول الجلسة 300 أو 400 نقطه
> يبقى خير إن شاء الله
> وتوقعوا ساعتها نهاية التصحيح وبداية صعود قوى
> إن شاء الله

 إنتبهوا معى
عشان فيه ناس قلقت لما قلت ممكن ينزل 400 نقطه
لو عملها ونزل أقصد بها أول دقيقة فىالجلسة
يعنى هاتبقى نزله وهمية
وسيعقبها صعود ن شاء الله
وده بقول لو 
السيناريو الأقرب
نزول لن يتعدى من 50 إلى 65 نقطه لاغير وسيقابله دعم قوى 
عموما بعد جلسة غد نقرر

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات مازالت شررررررررررررراء

----------


## نور المصرى

الدعم القادم 
11050 
ربنا يستر

----------


## نور المصرى

المفروض نبدأ نرد دلوقتى
كفاية كده

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> المفروض نبدأ نرد دلوقتى
> كفاية كده

 أ/ نور
هو فية اية
انا مش عارف الناس خيفة لية
كل فترة بيحصل نفس الحركة وبيخدوا الاسهم منا بابخث الاسعار
ياريت الناس ماتخفشى

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور
> هو فية اية
> انا مش عارف الناس خيفة لية
> كل فترة بيحصل نفس الحركة وبيخدوا الاسهم منا بابخث الاسعار
> ياريت الناس ماتخفشى

 يسلم فمك 
صح كده  :Good:

----------


## ilmattoi

استاذ نور انا حاسس ان احنا ممكن نوصل لل 10826  اية رايك

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور انا حاسس ان احنا ممكن نوصل لل 10826  اية رايك

 أقصى نزول 10400
وبكده أنبئك بصعود قوى جدا بعدها

----------


## ilmattoi

بس 10400 دى بعيدة شوية و خاصة ان المؤشرات معظمها فاضية و قبل كدة وارد عشان شكلة هايعمل دايفرجن

----------


## نور المصرى

> بس 10400 دى بعيدة شوية و خاصة ان المؤشرات معظمها فاضية و قبل كدة وارد عشان شكلة هايعمل دايفرجن

 بقولك أقصى حاجه فى النزول 
وكمان مافيش حاجه بعيده

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> يسلم فمك 
> صح كده

  
يا بخت اللى معاه سيولة 
اسيك-راية-الكبلات-الجوهرة-شارم دريمز-.....

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

بوليفارا للحليج
حتروح   فين يا استاذ نور أنا شريها من 16.85 جـ نص الكمية ومن 12 جـ النص التاني وشايفها لسه بتنزل !

----------


## عياد

موجة تراجع حادة قضت في ستة جلسات تقريبا على ارباح المؤشر والتي حققها خلال الشهرين الماضيين ، واتوقع ان يجد المؤشر دعما في الغد ان شاء الله عند مستوى 10850-10830 ومن المتوقع أن يرتد منها قليلا حتى 11000 -11200 .   ايضا مؤشر  القوة النسبية يدعم هذه النظرة حيث انه اقترب كثيرا من منطقة الارتداد التي يرتد منها كل مرة

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير 
السوق هايرد اليوم
إن شاء الله 
وهابقى أتابعكم بالتفاصيل بعد قليل
وهارد علىالأسئله

----------


## نور المصرى

تلقت ادارة البورصة بيانا من شركة الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية بخصوص قرارات مجلس الادارة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 12/5/2008 .
اوضح البيان ان مجلس الادارة قد اعتمد المركز المالي للشركة في 31 مارس 2008 و الذي اسفر عن تحقيق ربح قدره 5349346 جنيه عن نشاط الشركة خلال الفترة .
اشار البيان الي انه سيتم الاعلان عن القوائم المالية فور تدقيقها و اعتمادها من السيد / مراقب الحسابات .

----------


## نور المصرى

بصراحة
ماعرفش فيه إيه
وماحدش عارف
الرمى سببه إيه
المفروض كان هايطلع النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

من الملاحظ أن كل الأسهم كسرت دعوم قوية
لكن الجيد أن الفوليوم أثناء الكسر ضعيف جدا جدا جدا
وده مدينى أمل فى الإرتداد 
الله المعين

----------


## remo

ان شاء الله خير انت بتعتقد يا نور باشا ان الارتداد هيبقى سريع 
وكنت عايز اسالك بالنسبة للشراء غدا هل هو جيد مع تريحة السوق ولا اية رأيك؟ 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

> بوليفارا للحليج
> حتروح فين يا استاذ نور أنا شريها من 16.85 جـ نص الكمية ومن 12 جـ النص التاني وشايفها لسه بتنزل !

 *العربيه وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج - يونيراب*10.54 9.78  9.41  10.43  9.13 
هذه اخر حركة تداول بوليفارا لليوم 
خسارة كبيرة  :No3:  ولسه الله اعلم

----------


## نور المصرى

> *العربيه وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج - يونيراب*10.54 9.78  9.41  10.43  9.13 
> هذه اخر حركة تداول بوليفارا لليوم 
> خسارة كبيرة  ولسه الله اعلم

 بشر ولا تنفر 
خيرا إن شاء الله 
إنتظرو تقرير اليوم 
وخير إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى حصل اليوم والأيام السابقة
بسبب خروج الأجانب بشكل عنيف
بعد تصريحات بفرض الضرائب على أرباح البورصه 
أعتقد سننتظر تصاريح بعدم بفرض الضرائب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللى حصل اليوم والأيام السابقة
> بسبب خروج الأجانب بشكل عنيف
> بعد تصريحات بفرض الضرائب على أرباح البورصه 
> أعتقد سننتظر تصاريح بعدم بفرض الضرائب

 المشكلة يا نور انه تم نفى فرض الضرائب على ارباح البورصة لكن مدمجة بكلمة "حتى الان " يعنى هناك احتمالية فرض الضرائب مازالت قائمة

----------


## سمير صيام

تصريح اليوم لكن بدون حتى الان  رئيس مصلحة الضرائب ينفى الغاء الاعفاء الضريبى على أرباح الأوراق المالية  أكد أشرف العربي رئيس مصلحة الضرائب المصرية أنه لا نية إطلاقا لإلغاء الإعفاء الضريبي الخاص بالإرباح من ناتج التعامل على الأوراق المالية المقيدة بالبورصة .وأوضح العربي أن الحكومة حريصة على تشجيع سوق الأوراق المالية وأن هذا الإعفاء هو إحدى السياسات المتخذة لتشجيع سوق الأوراق المالية. وأوضح أن الإعفاء يستفيد منه جميع المتعاملين بالبورصة من أشخاص طبيعيين وشركات. وأكد أنه لا صحة مطلقا مما تردد من شائعات بوجود اتجاه لدى وزارة المالية لإعداد قانون لإخضاع الأوراق المالية المقيدة بالبورصة للضريبة كوسيلة من وسائل تدبير الاعتمادات بالعلاوة التي قررت للعاملين.

----------


## نور المصرى

> المشكلة يا نور انه تم نفى فرض الضرائب على ارباح البورصة لكن مدمجة بكلمة "حتى الان " يعنى هناك احتمالية فرض الضرائب مازالت قائمة

 هناك جانب إيجابى فى الموضوع
وهو 
فى حوار على قناة OTV
أكد على عدم فرض الضرائب على الأفراد ولا شركات السمسرة
للأسباب الآتية 
صعوبة تحديد أرباح الأفرد
ولأن شركات السمسرة تدفع ضرائب بالفعل 
وإنما فرض الضرائب سيكون على المؤسسات المالية ( الصناديق الإستثمارية )
وعلى الشركات المقيده أسهمها فى البورصه عندما تحدث أربحا بسبب المتاجره على أسهمها أو إرتفاع سهمها فىالبورصه
وهناك شركات تدرج فىالميزانية الإستثمار فى أوراق مالية أخرى هنا تفرض الأرباح
وحتى الأن لا توجد نية فى الوقت الحالى على فرض الضرائب على هذه الشركات 
هذا هو الجانب الإيجابى فىالموضوع

----------


## mlotfym

السلام عليكم اولا اريد ان اشكر من قام بتفعيل عضويتى     استاذ نور ايه راى حضرتك  اشترى ايه غدا  حيث ان محفظتى  كلها سيوله و جذاك الله خير

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم اولا اريد ان اشكر من قام بتفعيل عضويتى     استاذ نور ايه راى حضرتك  اشترى ايه غدا  حيث ان محفظتى  كلها سيوله و جذاك الله خير

 أنتظروا التقرير بعد قليل إن شاء الله 
أعمل على كتابته الأن

----------


## عياد

الهدف التالي مستوى الدعم القوي 10500 الا انه من المتوقع أن يكون هناك وقفة لالتقاط الانفاس مع ارتداد بسيط ان شاء الله اليومين القادمين ولكن ليس ارتفاع صعودي لذا يرجى الانتباه     خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  تقرير عن الأحداث المؤسفة فى البورصه المصرية 
على مدار ستة جلسات متواصله واصل CASE30 هبوطه المستمر
مدفوعا ببيع مكثف من الأجانب
بسبب تصريح غير مسئول عن فرض ضرائب على أرباح البورصه
وسريان إشاعة قوية فى السوق عن إنهيار تام فى البورصه
مما جعل الجميع يبع أسهمه بأى ثمن
خوفا من شبح الثلاثاء الأسود وتكرار مأساة أخرى 
عندما تحدث موجة بيع عنيفه يكف أى ميكر عند سند أسهمه
لا يوجد ميكر يقف أمام طوفان البيع
ولا يوجد شيئ إسمه دعم قوى او دعم ضعيف
كان يجب أن يقف التصحيح عند 11350 وعندما تجاوزه هبط بعنف ليصل إلى 10740
نقطة دعم قوية نسبيا  
الأسعار هبطت إلى مستويات دنيا للغاية تعود إلى شهور إلى الوراء
جميع شركات السمسرة أوقفت الكريدت
ومعظم شركاتالسمسرة أجبرت عملائها على البيع لتسديد المديونية
مما أزاد من حدة البيع الرهيبة 
لا يوجد أى شخص عاقل يبيع فى هذه المستويات
خصوصا أن لايوجد إنهيار بالفعل
تصريحات الضرائب وتهديد إيران وأحداث لبنان
كلها أخبار وقتية  ملاحظات عما حدث اليوم 
ومما يدعم من نظرية أن لا إنهيار الأن
عدم وجود فوليوم كبير فى الهبوط الفوليوم ضعيف جدا جدا جدا
أجزم بأنه كسر وهمى لمستويات الدعم 
كل شموع الأسهم اليوم شموع إرتدادية تتأكد بشمعة بيضاء غدا إن شاء الله
جميع المؤشرات فى مناطق شرائية جيده للغاية لم تحدث منذ مده طويله 
لوحظ أن الأسهم ذات السيوله الضعيفة هى التى صعدت ولم تتأثر 
لوحظ أن جميع ميكرات الأسهم دخلت تشترى فى هذه الأسعارالمتدنية 
مما أدى إلى معاودة الإرتفاع فى جميع الأسهم بلا إستثناء منها إرتفاع طفيف 
ومنهاالقوى 
لوحظ أيضا شراء مكثف من العرب لكل مايبيعه الأجانب
ونسبة شراء العرب مرتفعه جدا    مصادر خاصة
جميع صناديق الإستثمار دخلت تسند السوق أخر ساعة  أحداث لاحقة أكد أشرف العربي رئيس مصلحة الضرائب المصرية أنه لا نية إطلاقا لإلغاء الإعفاء الضريبي الخاص بالإرباح من ناتج التعامل على الأوراق المالية المقيدة بالبورصة .
وأوضح العربي أن الحكومة حريصة على تشجيع سوق الأوراق المالية وأن هذا الإعفاء هو إحدى السياسات المتخذة لتشجيع سوق الأوراق المالية.
وأوضح أن الإعفاء يستفيد منه جميع المتعاملين بالبورصة من أشخاص طبيعيين وشركات.
وأكد أنه لا صحة مطلقا مما تردد من شائعات بوجود اتجاه لدى وزارة المالية لإعداد قانون لإخضاع الأوراق المالية المقيدة بالبورصة للضريبة كوسيلة من وسائل تدبير الاعتمادات بالعلاوة التي قررت للعاملين.  فى حوار على قناة OTV
أكد على عدم فرض الضرائب على الأفراد ولا شركات السمسرة
للأسباب الآتية 
صعوبة تحديد أرباح الأفرد
ولأن شركات السمسرة تدفع ضرائب بالفعل 
وإنما فرض الضرائب سيكون على المؤسسات المالية ( الصناديق الإستثمارية )
وعلى الشركات المقيده أسهمها فى البورصه عندما تحدث أربحا بسبب المتاجره على أسهمها أو إرتفاع سهمها فىالبورصه
وهناك شركات تدرج فىالميزانية الإستثمار فى أوراق مالية أخرى هنا تفرض الأرباح
وحتى الأن لا توجد نية فى الوقت الحالى على فرض الضرائب على هذه الشركات   بعد تفنيط الأحداث والمعطيات وناتج قراءة الشاشة نستنتج الآتى 
من غد إن شاء الله سيحدث صعود قوى نسبيا ويعقبة إرتفاع طفيف بعد غد
وستبدأ موجه سريعه من جنى الأرباح لمن إشترى على الأسعار البخسة اليوم
وأيضا الصناديق ستجنى أرباحها سريعا لكى تستطيع الشراء 
وسند السوق مره أخرى 
ممكن نستكمل الهبوط إلى 10500 بحد أدنى 10400
ونلاجظ على CASE30 أنه عند دعم متوسط متحرك ل 100 يوم
وهو دعم قوى للغاية
لم يكسره المؤشر أبدا إلا كسر وهمى وإرتد منه أكثر من مره
وبعدنا عنه لمسافه كبيرة جدا وكان يجب الإقتراب منه وإعادة إختباره
لنأخذ الدعم الكافى للصعود القوى مجددا والوصول إلى نقاط تاريخية جديدة
وناخد بالنا من الدائرة الحمراء
نفس السيناريو بالظبط ونفس الهبوط العنيف
وماذا حدث بعده   
معظم الأسهم فيها وتد هابط وتم كسره لأسفل بعنف
وهذا نموذج متعارف عليه قليل الحدوث ويعقبه صعود قوى     إذا ماذا نفعل الأيام القادمه أولا المطلوب
هدووووووء + تركيز
ماحدث قد حدث 
وأجزم لكم أن ماحدث اليوم  كان بعيد عن مخيلة أى شخص 
حتى الميكرات إتخدعوا اليوم وكانوا هايلموا الأسهم وفوجئوا بالبيع العشوائى   ثانيا
حسن التصرف فى البيع والشراء حتى نجتاز هذه المرحلة 
أسعارنا القديمة لن تأتى بسهوله وليس بين ليلة وضحاها 
هناك أسهم ستجرى وتجيب أسعارها وأكثر  
مش عايزين نجرى ورا سهم إرتفع بشده 
الأسهم ذات السيولة القليلة والأسهم الصغيرة والتى لم تبدأ بعد
هى دى الأسهم التى ستشتغل  من يريد الشراء ولكن بحذر  وعلى أجزاء فىالأسهم التالية   الكابلات
المصريين للإسكان
المصريين فى الخارج
المصرية للنشا والجلكوز
أسيك للتعدين
AIC ( خارج المقصورة )
لكح ( خارج المقصورة )
أليكو ( خارج المقصورة )
كابو
مصر لصناعة الكيماويات 
دى الأسهم الأكثر أماناً الفترة القادمه 
بوليفارا والعربية سيشهدون إرتفاعا طفيفا قد نصل ل 11.5 فى بوليفارا
وأعتقد جنى الأرباح مع السوق بعد غد أفضل بنصف الكمية
وتشترى مرة اخرى ( تريده فقط ) 
مره أخرى أنبه على التصرف بحذر 
السوق ليس به إنهيار
مجرد تصحيح قوى جدا
فرصه جيده لمن لديه سيوله فىالشراء الأن 
أنا متواجد خلال الجلسة إن شاء الله غدا
أى إستفسار إطرحوه فورا    ملحوظة
زميلنا المتضرر بشده فى بوليفارا من فضلك إرسلى على الخاص

----------


## mlotfym

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  تقرير عن الأحداث المؤسفة فى البورصه المصرية 
> على مدار ستة جلسات متواصله واصل CASE30 هبوطه المستمر
> مدفوعا ببيع مكثف من الأجانب
> بسبب تصريح غير مسئول عن فرض ضرائب على أرباح البورصه
> وسريان إشاعة قوية فى السوق عن إنهيار تام فى البورصه
> مما جعل الجميع يبع أسهمه بأى ثمن
> خوفا من شبح الثلاثاء الأسود وتكرار مأساة أخرى 
> عندما تحدث موجة بيع عنيفه يكف أى ميكر عند سند أسهمه
> لا يوجد ميكر يقف أمام طوفان البيع
> ...

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## elsaeid

القناة للتوكيلات :Cry Smile: اغيثنى يا نور وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة للقناه 
نزلت بفوليوم ضعيف جدا
ونسبة إرتدادها لفوق 30.5 عالية جدا

----------


## mannon

شارى الجنوب ب 38 ووصل النهارده 33 مش عارف اعمل ايه

----------


## نور المصرى

> شارى الجنوب ب 38 ووصل النهارده 33 مش عارف اعمل ايه

 أعتقد إنت سألتنى قبل كده
وقولتلك جنى أرباح بنصف الكمية حول 42ج
وجابت 41.5ج يعنى كويس
وقولت لو ما أستقرتش فوق 40ج لمدة جلستين يبقى خروج
صح ولا غلط 
عموما جنوب سهم قوى ولا خوف منه

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير 
السوق بدأ عالى كما قلنا أمس
يامسهل

----------


## عياد

الحذر واجب (صعود تصحيحي فقط ) . المؤشر يصحح ضمن الموجة B من موجات التصحيح للموجة الصاعدة لذا يجب الانتباه

----------


## نور المصرى

صح ياعياد

----------


## نور المصرى

يحدث الأن تسليم ورق فى إنشاء وصناعة على 370ج
راقبوها 
أسيك شراء مؤكد
وهاتشتغل عكس السوق
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ/نور
هل الشراء مناسب اليوم بالنسبة لاسهم خارج المقصورة
ام الانتظار لغدا .
ارغب فى شراء AIC
ما هو السعر المرجح للدخول
تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/نور
> هل الشراء مناسب اليوم بالنسبة لاسهم خارج المقصورة
> ام الانتظار لغدا .
> ارغب فى شراء AIC
> ما هو السعر المرجح للدخول
> تقبل ودى

 لا شراء الأن
الشراء مع الإرتداد
مافيش حاجه دلوقتى ماسكه السوق

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> لا شراء الأن
> الشراء مع الإرتداد
> مافيش حاجه دلوقتى ماسكه السوق

  
اشكرك

----------


## moha_fatah

> يحدث الأن تسليم ورق فى إنشاء وصناعة على 370ج
> راقبوها 
> أسيك شراء مؤكد
> وهاتشتغل عكس السوق
> بالتوفيق

 أعلنت البورصة عن تأجيل استبعاد شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية من مؤشر CASE30 وإضافة شركة أسيك للتعدين بدلاً منها اعتبارا من يوم غد الخميس 15 مايو بدلا من الأربعاء 14 مايو. 
وتمثل شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق نحو 4.55 % من الوزن النسبى لمؤشر CASE 30 .  
والجدير بالذكر أن مؤشر CASE30 يضم أعلى 30 شركة من حيث السيولة والنشاط  
مصدر الخبر : تأجيل تعديل الشركات المدرجة فى مؤشر CASE30 إلى الغد,بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية 
معنى كده انها هاتبقى فى المؤشر فيجب اعادة الحسابات مرة أخرى لأن ما يحدث غير مطمأن 
وللأسف الحيتان اللى بيحركو السوق على كيفهم واللى حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم أكيد عاملين حساب الخطوة دى
علينا إعادة حسابتنا مرة أخرى والتعمل مع الوقع وليس التمنى .....
الله فى عون المظلومين

----------


## نور المصرى

> أعلنت البورصة عن تأجيل استبعاد شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية من مؤشر CASE30 وإضافة شركة أسيك للتعدين بدلاً منها اعتبارا من يوم غد الخميس 15 مايو بدلا من الأربعاء 14 مايو. 
> وتمثل شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق نحو 4.55 % من الوزن النسبى لمؤشر CASE 30 .  
> والجدير بالذكر أن مؤشر CASE30 يضم أعلى 30 شركة من حيث السيولة والنشاط  
> مصدر الخبر : تأجيل تعديل الشركات المدرجة فى مؤشر CASE30 إلى الغد,بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية 
> معنى كده انها هاتبقى فى المؤشر فيجب اعادة الحسابات مرة أخرى لأن ما يحدث غير مطمأن 
> وللأسف الحيتان اللى بيحركو السوق على كيفهم واللى حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم أكيد عاملين حساب الخطوة دى
> علينا إعادة حسابتنا مرة أخرى والتعمل مع الوقع وليس التمنى .....
> الله فى عون المظلومين

 معك حق التعامل على أساس الواقع
وأقول لك من حيث الواقع 
أسيك شراء 
وعلى مسؤليتى الشخصية أمام الله وأمام الجميع
أقول لكم 
لا بيع فىالأسعار الحالية
لابيع
لابيع
لابيع 
المصيبة فى الكريدت 
أقول لكم 
هناك إجرائات تجرى الأن خلف الكواليس 
هناك ألاعيب مخيفة من كبرى شركات السمسرة 
هناك ضغط من الأجانب شديد لأسباب إقتصادية وليست سياسية 
هناك دفاع من الحكومة 
هناك إتفاقات وإجتماعات تدور على قدم وساق 
هناك أخبار قوية مستخبية ستقلب الأمور 180 درجه بعد ما الغلابة يبيعوا 
هناك سيولة ضخمة هاتخش السوق الأسبوع المقبل 
وأخيرا
هنا سوق لايرحم أحد
البقاء للأقوى مش هى المهم
البقاء الأن لمن يستطيع تدارك أموره
ويستعد للمعركه من جديد 
البقاء لمن يصمد
البقاء لمن يتعلم من أخطائه
البقاء لمن لا يطمع
البقاء لمن يسحب أرباحه أول بأول  
الفرص لاتنتهى ولاتموت
حتى أثناء نزول الأسهم هناك أسهم تصعد
الأموال الذكية لاتنام 
إجرائات جديده سأتخذها إن شاء الله بعد إجتياز هذه الأزمه
لتلافى أو تقليل أى خسارة بسبب أحداث طارئة 
اكررها
لابيع    لابيع    لابيع 
والله على ما أقوله شهيد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> معك حق التعامل على أساس الواقع
> وأقول لك من حيث الواقع 
> أسيك شراء 
> وعلى مسؤليتى الشخصية أمام الله وأمام الجميع
> أقول لكم 
> لا بيع فىالأسعار الحالية
> لابيع
> لابيع
> لابيع 
> ...

  
الله ينور عليك يا استاذ  نور
بصراحة كلامك ينم عن انسان يحمل هموم الاخرين ويشعر بالمسؤلية 
عن كل كلمة يقولها. وان شاء الله نصبر كلنا حتى نتدارك هذة الازمة
اخير بارك الله لك فى مالك .

----------


## نور المصرى

أول الغيث قطره 
تمت الموافقه على عرض شراء أسهم خزينة لتليكوم 
لو لفينا من غد وبدأ الصعود
عنينا على 11300 إلى 11350
يبدأ هبوط من عندها

----------


## شريف دعبس

> معك حق التعامل على أساس الواقع
> وأقول لك من حيث الواقع 
> أسيك شراء 
> وعلى مسؤليتى الشخصية أمام الله وأمام الجميع
> أقول لكم 
> لا بيع فىالأسعار الحالية
> لابيع
> لابيع
> لابيع 
> ...

 علشان خاطرك بس يا نور باشا
حصريا على الفيس بوك  الجروب بتاعى 
و المتداول العربى
موضوعك الخطيررررررررر
ال :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  
اسيك و البولش جارتلى   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## نور المصرى

عدلة السوق إبتداء من بعد منتصف الجلسة
إن شاءالله

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق مش هايطلع بقوه النهارده 
عشان فلوسس بايونيير 
مش راجعه غير يوم الأحد  
10 مليار ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> أقصى نزول 10400
> وبكده أنبئك بصعود قوى جدا بعدها

  

> بس 10400 دى بعيدة شوية و خاصة ان المؤشرات معظمها فاضية و قبل كدة وارد عشان شكلة هايعمل دايفرجن

  

> بقولك أقصى حاجه فى النزول 
> وكمان مافيش حاجه بعيده

 البعيد قرب

----------


## الصقر العربي

> السوق مش هايطلع بقوه النهارده 
> عشان فلوسس بايونيير 
> مش راجعه غير يوم الأحد  
> 10 مليار ج

 السوق لن يصعد اليوم مش عشان فلوس بايونيير مش راجعه لكن عشان السوق ببساطه بينهار ننتظرالاسبوع القادم لعله نهايه الهبوط الحاد

----------


## moha_fatah

يااخواااااااااااااااااااااااان لو كان السوق بينهار عشان مفيش سيولة طب اللى معاه اسهم  بيبيع ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه وبالشكل ده 
إلا لو كان فيه مصيبة فى البلد ولا حد مات فى البلد مهم وهم مش عايزين يقولو والاخبار مش هتتعرف بسهولة طبعا 
لكن لا تحليل فنى ولا مالى ولا عق ولا غباء حتى يفسر اللى بيحصل حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
قولو اللهم نجنا من المصائب آمين

----------


## شريف دعبس

> يااخواااااااااااااااااااااااان لو كان السوق بينهار عشان مفيش سيولة طب اللى معاه اسهم  بيبيع ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه وبالشكل ده 
> إلا لو كان فيه مصيبة فى البلد ولا حد مات فى البلد مهم وهم مش عايزين يقولو والاخبار مش هتتعرف بسهولة طبعا 
> لكن لا تحليل فنى ولا مالى ولا عق ولا غباء حتى يفسر اللى بيحصل حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
> قولو اللهم نجنا من المصائب آمين

  مع احترامى لكلامك 
تحليلى الفنى  من يوم 12 -4-2008  توقعت الوصل الى 12000 و من ثم الانهيار الرهيب العنيف للكاس و يمكن مراجعه التحليل على  الجروب الخاص بى فى الفيس بوك و كمان فى  احد منتديات الاسهم المصريه 
تقبل منى كل الود مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> مع احترامى لكلامك   تحليلى الفنى من يوم 12 -4-2008 توقعت الوصل الى 12000 و من ثم الانهيار الرهيب العنيف للكاس و يمكن مراجعه التحليل على الجروب الخاص بى فى الفيس بوك و كمان فى احد منتديات الاسهم المصريه  تقبل منى كل الود مع فائق الاحترام

   طيب استاذ شريف ما توقع حضرتك الان بعد ما وصل الانهيار الى 10172 تقريبا ولك جزيل شكرى.....

----------


## moha_fatah

> مع احترامى لكلامك   تحليلى الفنى من يوم 12 -4-2008 توقعت الوصل الى 12000 و من ثم الانهيار الرهيب العنيف للكاس و يمكن مراجعه التحليل على الجروب الخاص بى فى الفيس بوك و كمان فى احد منتديات الاسهم المصريه  تقبل منى كل الود مع فائق الاحترام

 شكرا ليك على الرد اولا 
ولكن اعذرنى من كثرة شد الاعصاب ممكن تشك فى تحليلك كمان لأنه كسر قواعد كتيييييييير واعتقد ان اكبر المحللين لم يتوقع هذا الانهيار 
وان كنت كما تقول كنت تتوقع الانهيار واقول الانهيار وليس الهبوط فمعنى كلامك انك خرجت قبل الانهيار وإلا فما فائدة التوقعات
وايضا فما هى توقعاتك الان فى ارض المعركة فيما سيأتى ان شاء الله 
لان التحليل والتوقع ليس فى الهبوط فقط ولا ايه رئيك
اما ان كان عن توقع الهبوط هذا متوقع من فترة لان السوق عاااااالى جدا وعلى كل الفريمات شكله يخوف من الارتفاع ووتشبع الشراء الزائد
وكان معمول حسابها بعون الله عند اماكن الدعم ومعمول حساب التصحيح ............
لكن ما كنت اقصده ان الامور عدت التوقعات وفى فترة بسيطة جدا حوالى اسبوع يعنى عامل الوقت كان مزود الخبطات المتتاليه  
ورغم كل الاحداث فإنى متفائل خير ان شاء الله ان يرتد السوق لان الاسعار وصلت لمراحل شرااااااااااء ممتازة جدا وكنت اقصد من قبل الان فى تعديل الاوراق واعادة الحسابات مرة اخرى 
وربنا هو المعين والموفق فى كل شئ

----------


## شريف دعبس

> شكرا ليك على الرد اولا 
> ولكن اعذرنى من كثرة شد الاعصاب ممكن تشك فى تحليلك كمان لأنه كسر قواعد كتيييييييير واعتقد ان اكبر المحللين لم يتوقع هذا الانهيار 
> وان كنت كما تقول كنت تتوقع الانهيار واقول الانهيار وليس الهبوط فمعنى كلامك انك خرجت قبل الانهيار وإلا فما فائدة التوقعات
> وايضا فما هى توقعاتك الان فى ارض المعركة فيما سيأتى ان شاء الله 
> لان التحليل والتوقع ليس فى الهبوط فقط ولا ايه رئيك
> اما ان كان عن توقع الهبوط هذا متوقع من فترة لان السوق عاااااالى جدا وعلى كل الفريمات شكله يخوف من الارتفاع ووتشبع الشراء الزائد
> وكان معمول حسابها بعون الله عند اماكن الدعم ومعمول حساب التصحيح ............
> لكن ما كنت اقصده ان الامور عدت التوقعات وفى فترة بسيطة جدا حوالى اسبوع يعنى عامل الوقت كان مزود الخبطات المتتاليه  
> ورغم كل الاحداث فإنى متفائل خير ان شاء الله ان يرتد السوق لان الاسعار وصلت لمراحل شرااااااااااء ممتازة جدا وكنت اقصد من قبل الان فى تعديل الاوراق واعادة الحسابات مرة اخرى 
> وربنا هو المعين والموفق فى كل شئ

   :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## شريف دعبس

السوق يرد من ال10000- 9950 
كما هو مشار فى السناريوهت المرفقه اعلاه

----------


## ahmed taha

> السوق يرد من ال10000- 9950 
> كما هو مشار فى السناريوهت المرفقه اعلاه

 متفق معاك واعتقد ان اغلب الظن ان السوق هيصحح في موجه زجزاج ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عياد

ان شاء الله سيكون هناك ارتداد طيب خلال الاسبوع القادم ولكن لاينبغي الافراط في التفاؤل فالسوق سيعاود الهبوط مجددا يعني الطلوع ( للبيع ) ولكن من سيبيع ؟  اولا : اللي معاه اسهم من فوق ولم يبع منتظر اي ارتداد للبيع  ثانيا : اللي اشتروا من تحت الاربعاء والخميس هيبيعوا عند تحقيق اي ربح    هذين العاملين سيضغطون بقوة على السوق بمجرد الطلوع لأعلى لمستويات جيدة بالنسبة للمستويات الحالية والذي يلغي افتراض الضغط على السوق هو وجود حالة من التفاؤل في السوق وهو الأمر الغير متوافر في السوق في الفترة الحالية لذا يرجى الانتباه    خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 
طبعا الهبوط تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء
وعند فقدان الأمل يظهر الأمل 
السوق كان المفروض يرد من 10400
بس عشان الناس متوقعهالرده اليوم
ضغطوا عليهم بأكثر مايمكن
واللى فى بايونيير يقدر يأكد الكلام ده
أكتر بيع النهارده أفراد بايونيير العاديين
وليس الكبار
الكبار بيشترو
وأى حد يقدر يطلع على البرنت
هايلاقى بيع كتير 
وشراء عنيف نهايةالجلسة
الصعود سيكون مشوب الحذر
وأى مكسب هاتلاقى بيع تانى
إلى إستعادة الثقة فىالسوق
بعد صعود لليكس الفترة القادمه
هايبقى مجرد تصحيح للهبوط الشديد
وسيعقبه هبوط أخر إلى مستويات 9800 نقطه
لكن لن نرى أثناء الهبوط القادم هذه المستويات المتدنية من الأسعار
الأسعار دى لن ترى مره أخرى غير بعد فتره طويلة جدا
هايبقى الهبوط فى الكيس مصحوبا بهبوط جزئى فىالأسعار وليس بهذه القوة 
وسنعاود الصعود من 9800 بقوة وإستمرار حتى 14000 نقطه تقريبا 
اليوم مساء ورشة عمل عندى لتحليل السوق تحليل كامل
تحليل أليوتى وتحليل أساسى 
وسأطرح نتائج التحليل فور الإنتهاء منه 
تماسكوا يا إخوان 
من معه سيولة أقدر أقولك إشترى
وأول قطاع هايشتغل هايبقى قطاع الإسكان والكابلات والنشا والجلكوز
راقبوا المصريين والصعيد والقاهرة للإسكان

----------


## نور المصرى

> علشان خاطرك بس يا نور باشا
> حصريا على الفيس بوك  الجروب بتاعى 
> و المتداول العربى
> موضوعك الخطيررررررررر
> ال 
> اسيك و البولش جارتلى

 بس النموذج ده فشل ياشريف بكسره 195ج
والنموذج ده قديم 
الصعود القادم قوى وسريع
وماحدش هايلحق يخش غير فى نقاط أعلى 
عشان كده بقول 
لابيع الأن

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

استاذنا الغالى نور المصرى جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وابداعك المتواصل سؤال هل من الممكن بعد مشاهدة للو الكابلات اليوم عند 2.59 فهل من الممكن كسر حاجز 2.5 فى الايام القادمة شاكر لك جدااااا........

----------


## memo5

السلام عليكم بعد ازنك يانور المصري كنت عايز استفسر عن البنك الوطني للتنمية ابيعة عند سعر كم علما باني مشترية بسعر 18,60 وشكرا

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ  نور والاخوة  الكرام السلام عليكم  بخصوص  القاهرة للاسكان  ارجو معرفة المستهدف لها علما ان هناك توزيع مجاني  يوم 29  مايو القادم  سهم  لكل اربع  اسهم   وبعدها  اكتتاب  ارجو معرفة المستهدف قبل  الاكتتاب وشكرا للجميع

----------


## البروكش

ا/ نور عايز اخد رايك
 لو اتجهنا الاسبوع القادم لشراء اسهم المضاربات اللى بيسموها اسهم ليها صحاب والميكرات اللى ماسكينها مش هيسمحولها تنزل اكثر من اللازم واللى ما هيصدقوا السوق يتعدل شوية ويجروا بيها جامد عشان يعرفوا يعملوا فيها سعر عالى للحفاظ على اسهمهم او تسليمها  قبل النزول اللى بعد الارتداد القادم اللى حضراتكم اتكلمتوا عنه

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذنا الغالى نور المصرى جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وابداعك المتواصل سؤال هل من الممكن بعد مشاهدة للو الكابلات اليوم عند 2.59 فهل من الممكن كسر حاجز 2.5 فى الايام القادمة شاكر لك جدااااا........

 على جثتى
أبداً   

> السلام عليكم بعد ازنك يانور المصري كنت عايز استفسر عن البنك الوطني للتنمية ابيعة عند سعر كم علما باني مشترية بسعر 18,60 وشكرا

 مابشتغلش فى بنوك للشبهه الشرعية
لكن سيرتد مع السوق   

> الاستاذ  نور والاخوة  الكرام السلام عليكم  بخصوص  القاهرة للاسكان  ارجو معرفة المستهدف لها علما ان هناك توزيع مجاني  يوم 29  مايو القادم  سهم  لكل اربع  اسهم   وبعدها  اكتتاب  ارجو معرفة المستهدف قبل  الاكتتاب وشكرا للجميع

 ماقدرش أقولك مستهدف الأن بعد الأحداث الأخيرة
لكن جميع قطاعات الإسكان ستشهد إرتفاع قوى   

> ا/ نور عايز اخد رايك
>  لو اتجهنا الاسبوع القادم لشراء اسهم المضاربات اللى بيسموها اسهم ليها صحاب والميكرات اللى ماسكينها مش هيسمحولها تنزل اكثر من اللازم واللى ما هيصدقوا السوق يتعدل شوية ويجروا بيها جامد عشان يعرفوا يعملوا فيها سعر عالى للحفاظ على اسهمهم او تسليمها  قبل النزول اللى بعد الارتداد القادم اللى حضراتكم اتكلمتوا عنه

   :Good: 
هاتكلم عنهم فى المشاركة القادمه

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم جميعا 
أبدأ كلامى اليوم عن المؤشر case30
إبتداء من جلسة غد سنرى إرتداد للمؤشر وبقوه
ليتجه إلى مناطق 11000 نقطه
ومنها سيتجه إلى أهدافه عند 9800 - 9500 - 9300
ونراقب هذه النقاط بدقه ونشوف هايرتد من أيهم ليعلن المؤشر إنتهاء موجته التصحيحية الكبرى
التى ستكون صحية للغاية ليتجه بعدها إلى هدفه الأول 14000 نقطه  
نيجى للأسهم
سنشهد فى جلسة غد ومن أول ثوانى فى الجلسة
إغلاق معظم الأسهم 10% و 20% صعودا
نعم ستغلق معظم الأسهم على إرتفاع
لكن لن نجرى وراء الأسهم التى سترتفع بقوه
بل سنراقب جلسة الأثنين لنبدأ ببيع أجزاء من أسهمنا
إستعداد لموجة جنى أرباح سريعة
ونرجع نشترى أيام الأربعاء والخميس
قطاع الإسكان سيشهد إرتفاعات طيبة
منها الصعيد والمصريين للإسكان والمصريين فىالخارج والجيزة  
السوق الأن فى حالة عدم ثقة
أى إرتفاع سيعقبه جنى أرباح سريع
إلى أن يستقر السوق ويأخذ الثقه مره أخرى
هناك أسهم لن تصل إلى مناطق شرائنا بسهوله
وهناك أسهم ستتجاوز مناطق الشراء بسهوله
وأخصهم بالأسهم ذات السيولة الضعيفة 
الكابلات مازال جيد لكن نراقب مناطق 3.25 إلى 3.34
جنى أرباح مؤقت ونرجع ناخدهم تانى
وجنى الأرباح على أجزاء فى جميع الأسهم

----------


## memo5

جزاك اللة خير يانور

----------


## mannon

> أعتقد إنت سألتنى قبل كده
> وقولتلك جنى أرباح بنصف الكمية حول 42ج
> وجابت 41.5ج يعنى كويس
> وقولت لو ما أستقرتش فوق 40ج لمدة جلستين يبقى خروج
> صح ولا غلط 
> عموما جنوب سهم قوى ولا خوف منه

 فعلا يا استاذ نور حضرتك نصحتنى بكده ، بس انا مش متابع السوق كويس (لظروف الدراسه) ومخدتش بالى انه جاب ال41.5 ، بس للأسف انا بعته يوم الخميس ب 32 جنيه 
الله يخليك انصحنى بحاجه مضمونه احسن كده انا اضمرت فى اول عمليه ليه

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
أ/ نور 
اية الاخبار النهاردة
انا ملاحظ ان الاخ احمد عز هو اللى ساند المؤشر  +209

----------


## نور المصرى

> فعلا يا استاذ نور حضرتك نصحتنى بكده ، بس انا مش متابع السوق كويس (لظروف الدراسه) ومخدتش بالى انه جاب ال41.5 ، بس للأسف انا بعته يوم الخميس ب 32 جنيه 
> الله يخليك انصحنى بحاجه مضمونه احسن كده انا اضمرت فى اول عمليه ليه

 الكابلات وخليك مستثمر
أو نشا وجلكوز مضاربة سريعة

----------


## نور المصرى

متخافوش من تريحة السوق هاتبقى تريحة صغيرة جدا
وبعدها صعود

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
> أ/ نور 
> اية الاخبار النهاردة
> انا ملاحظ ان الاخ احمد عز هو اللى ساند المؤشر  +209

 مش أحمد عز 
والسوق تكلمنا عنه أمس بأنه صعود اليوم
راجع التقرير

----------


## عياد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> أبدأ كلامى اليوم عن المؤشر case30
> إبتداء من جلسة غد سنرى إرتداد للمؤشر وبقوه
> ليتجه إلى مناطق 11000 نقطه
> ومنها سيتجه إلى أهدافه عند 9800 - 9500 - 9300
> ونراقب هذه النقاط بدقه ونشوف هايرتد من أيهم ليعلن المؤشر إنتهاء موجته التصحيحية الكبرى
> التى ستكون صحية للغاية ليتجه بعدها إلى هدفه الأول 14000 نقطه  
> نيجى للأسهم
> ...

 أحب أؤكد على كلام الاستاذ نور   أنه ينبغي الحذر من السوق وعدم الافراط في التفاؤل وان الاحتمال الاكبر الان هو معاودة الهبوط الى 9800 وان شاء الله تكون الرؤية ايجابية في حال كسر مستوى 11200 . أنا بالنسبة لي صعود السوق 200 نقطة في اول 10 دقائق شيء غير مريح بالمرة  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

نتائج أعمال أوراسكوم
أرباح 66 مليار ج

----------


## mannon

معلش ياأستاذ نور استفسار اخير ( انا عارف انى متقل عليك)
ايه راى حضرتك فى اليكو ( انا عاوز اشتريه النهارده ماركت فى اول الجلسه و ادخل بيه الاكتتاب )  
والف شكر

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش ياأستاذ نور استفسار اخير ( انا عارف انى متقل عليك)
> ايه راى حضرتك فى اليكو ( انا عاوز اشتريه النهارده ماركت فى اول الجلسه و ادخل بيه الاكتتاب )  
> والف شكر

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## mannon

الف شكر يغالى ، ربنا يوفقنا

----------


## okasha75

استاذ نور اشكرك على مجهوداتك لوسمحت افادتي معي الكابلات بمتوسط 2.80 وجنوب الوادي 18.00 وليسيكو 88.00  ومارايك في الدولية للمحاصيل الزراعية وشكرا لمجهوداتك

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور اشكرك على مجهوداتك لوسمحت افادتي معي الكابلات بمتوسط 2.80 وجنوب الوادي 18.00 وليسيكو 88.00  ومارايك في الدولية للمحاصيل الزراعية وشكرا لمجهوداتك

 الكابلات سعر شرائك ممتاز إحتفظ 
وجنوب أيضا لاتفرط فيه
الدولية لا أعلم عنها شيئا حاليا إلا إنها جيده لمده قصيرة

----------


## okasha75

جزاك الله خيرا معلش ليسيكو سعر شراء 88.00 
انا بتقل عليك

----------


## نور المصرى

> جزاك الله خيرا معلش ليسيكو سعر شراء 88.00 
> انا بتقل عليك

 لا أعلم عنها شئ حاليا

----------


## okasha75

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا استاذنا نور لنصائحك الغالية

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق نفخ بسرعة
وده مش كويس
ننتبه إبتداء من منصف جلسة الغد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> 

 ممكن يا استاذ نور تقولى تفاصيل وميعاد هذا الاكتتاب

----------


## نور المصرى

قبل منتصف جلسة غد يجب بيع أجزاء من المحفظة
وشراها مره أخرى فى أسعار أفضل ( تريده )
بحيث نرى أن هناك جنى أرباح غدا لمن أخذ على أسعار قليلة يوم الأربعاء والخميس

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

ياترى حد عندة فكرة عن صحة هذا الخبر الخبر كان بتاريخ 13/4/2008   تغطية إخبارية) 13-04-2008وافقت الجمعية العادية لشركة المتحدة للاسكان على زيادة رأسمال المصدر و المدفوع من 42.2 مليون جنيه الى 52.7 مليون جنيه عن طريق توزيع كوبون مجانى كل اربع اسهم اصلية. كما وافقت الجمعية ايضا على زيادة رأس المال المرخص به من 200 مليون جنيه الى 400 مليون جنيه. 
العالم اليوم ابريل 13

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياترى حد عندة فكرة عن صحة هذا الخبر الخبر كان بتاريخ 13/4/2008   تغطية إخبارية) 13-04-2008وافقت الجمعية العادية لشركة المتحدة للاسكان على زيادة رأسمال المصدر و المدفوع من 42.2 مليون جنيه الى 52.7 مليون جنيه عن طريق توزيع كوبون مجانى كل اربع اسهم اصلية. كما وافقت الجمعية ايضا على زيادة رأس المال المرخص به من 200 مليون جنيه الى 400 مليون جنيه. 
> العالم اليوم ابريل 13

 خبر صحيح
بس لسه ماحددوش ميعاد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> خبر صحيح
> بس لسه ماحددوش ميعاد

 شكرا يا استاز نور
بالنسبة لسهم اليكو ياترى الاكتتاب لحامل السهم حتى يوم اية؟
وهل الشراء اليوم احسن ام اخر يوم فى الاكتتاب؟ 
تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
ننوه مرة أخرى
قبل منتصف الجلسة نكون جنينا أرباح بنصف الكمية
على أسعار المقاومات لجميع الأسهم 
وأحب أن أنبه
أنه لا هبوط حاد للأسعار بل مجرد تنفيض البياع فقط
الناس اللى إشترت تحت ودول مش كتير
وكمان جنى أرباح للميكرات
والشراء مرة أخرى عند الدعوم وعلى أجزاء نهايةاليوم
وبداية جلسة غد 
الأسعار لن تتهاوى 
مجرد تريحة لتنفيض البياع

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الرمى هيبداء

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ماقولنا 
التريحة مش هاتبقى جامده

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> زى ماقولنا 
> التريحة مش هاتبقى جامده

 أ/ نور 
انا اخذت المتحدة على 18.75
والتمويل السعودى 17.80

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور
> انا اخذت المتحدة على 18.75

 مش وحش فى التسوية إقلبهم

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> مش وحش فى التسوية إقلبهم

   
اشكرك يا استاذنا

----------


## okasha75

استاذ نور ما راي سيادتكم في سهم شيني بيقولوا في مفاجاة غدا انشاء الله
انا بفكر ابيع الكبلات و جنوب الوادي  واشتري شيني
وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور ما راي سيادتكم في سهم شيني بيقولوا في مفاجاة غدا انشاء الله
> انا بفكر ابيع الكبلات و جنوب الوادي  واشتري شيني
> وشكرا

 بس اللىأعرفه إن شينى جامده جدا 
لكن لم أسمع عن أى مفاجأت 
ومنتهى الخطورة إنك تحط فلوسك فى ورقه واحده
ياترفعك
ياتجيبك الأرض ( بعد الشر )

----------


## okasha75

شكرا استاذ نور بارك الله فيك

----------


## نور المصرى

> يحدث الأن تسليم ورق فى إنشاء وصناعة على 370ج
> راقبوها  أسيك شراء مؤكد
> وهاتشتغل عكس السوق
> بالتوفيق

  

> أعلنت البورصة عن تأجيل استبعاد شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية من مؤشر CASE30 وإضافة شركة أسيك للتعدين بدلاً منها اعتبارا من يوم غد الخميس 15 مايو بدلا من الأربعاء 14 مايو. 
> وتمثل شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق نحو 4.55 % من الوزن النسبى لمؤشر CASE 30 .  
> معنى كده انها هاتبقى فى المؤشر فيجب اعادة الحسابات مرة أخرى لأن ما يحدث غير مطمأن 
> وللأسف الحيتان اللى بيحركو السوق على كيفهم واللى حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم أكيد عاملين حساب الخطوة دى
> علينا إعادة حسابتنا مرة أخرى والتعمل مع الوقع وليس التمنى .....
> الله فى عون المظلومين

  

> معك حق التعامل على أساس الواقع
> وأقول لك من حيث الواقع 
> أسيك شراء 
> وعلى مسؤليتى الشخصية أمام الله وأمام الجميع
> أقول لكم 
> لا بيع فىالأسعار الحالية
> لابيع
> لابيع
> لابيع  
> ...

 أسيك 196ج الحمد لله 
ولسه إن شاء الله بس نخلى بالنا من 10850 و 11000 فى الكيس

----------


## نور المصرى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  تقرير عن الأحداث المؤسفة فى البورصه المصرية 
> الأسهم ذات السيولة القليلة والأسهم الصغيرة والتى لم تبدأ بعد
> هى دى الأسهم التى ستشتغل  من يريد الشراء ولكن بحذر  وعلى أجزاء فىالأسهم التالية   الكابلات
> المصريين للإسكان
> المصريين فى الخارج
> المصرية للنشا والجلكوز
> أسيك للتعدين
> AIC ( خارج المقصورة )
> لكح ( خارج المقصورة )
> ...

 النشا من 30 إلى 48.5 اليوم حد خد :016: 
البيع عند 52ج 
الكابلات من 1.6 إلى 3.18 اليوم 
المصريين للإسكان من 12.3 اليوم 19ج 
المصريين فىالخارج من 95ج إلى 145ج 
الكيماويات من 18ج إلى 22ج 
أسيك من 160 إلى 196ج 
كابو من 3.25 إلى 3.85ج 
لكح مش قوى من 1.28 إلى 1.45ج 
إيه أى سى من 4.2ج إلى 5.15ج 
أليكو من 16ج إلى 18.25ج 
زى ماقولتلكوا
فيه أسهم بتتحرك
وعلينا سرعة الحركه معها 
حتى أثناء نزول السوق 
واللى عليا أختارلكم الأسهم دى 
يارب يارب يارب 
يكون فيه حد عوض جزء من خسائر الأسبوع الماضى 
وإن شاء الله معاكوا حتى تعوضوا بإذن الله

----------


## remo

سيبك من موضوع الخسارة يا نور انت راجل محترم وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## Abuhameela

السلام عليكم أخى نور أخوك فى الله أشرف أبو هميلة 
أود أولا أن أشكرك على تحليلاتك الفنية 
ثانيا أريد رأيك فى أسيك لأنى بعته والسهم جرى منى رأيك السهم هايريح بكرة أو يوم الخميس هل هنشوفه تانى من 175 الى 180

----------


## نور المصرى

> سيبك من موضوع الخسارة يا نور انت راجل محترم وتستاهل كل خير

 أحرجتنى 
شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم أخى نور أخوك فى الله أشرف أبو هميلة 
> أود أولا أن أشكرك على تحليلاتك الفنية 
> ثانيا أريد رأيك فى أسيك لأنى بعته والسهم جرى منى رأيك السهم هايريح بكرة أو يوم الخميس هل هنشوفه تانى من 175 الى 180

 أعتقد أقل سعر ممكن نشوفه 177ج
وممكن ماتنزلش عن 180
والله أعلم 
ممكن تاخد على أجزاء فى هه المناطق 
مقاومة 195ج - 212ج

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   كما ذكر عزيزي نور يجب الانتباه للمؤشر عند مستويات 10800 - 11000 فيبتوقع عندها بيع لجني الأرباح  . النساجون الشرقيون  سهم أتوقع فيه صعود طيب خلال الفترة القادمة وتحرك بقوة خلال جلسة اليوم بعد أن استطاع أن يرتد من مستوى الدعم القوي عند 46 جنيه ومن المتوقع ان يواصل السهم تقدمه مستهدفا مستوى 70 ثم 80 ثم 90 جنيه .   خالص تحياتي

----------


## Love For Ever

الكابلات من 1.6 إلى 3.18 اليوم 
هذه الاسعار التي نشتري عندها صحيح؟
طيب اين نجني الارباح؟
واسف اذا سؤالي مكرر

----------


## Abuhameela

أخى نور جاء إلى أخبار على العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية 
وتشجيع من مصدر على الدخول فيه على أساس دخوله المقصورة وزيادة رأس المال والمصدر موثوق فيه إيه رأيك
يقول على أخر السنة بعد دخولها المقصورة على الأقل 45 جنيه

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك بيعاليوم على 207 وتتاخد تانى من تحت

----------


## نور المصرى

> الكابلات من 1.6 إلى 3.18 اليوم 
> هذه الاسعار التي نشتري عندها صحيح؟
> طيب اين نجني الارباح؟
> واسف اذا سؤالي مكرر

 كما أسلفت من قبل 
عند شرائنا للكابلات من 1.6 أنه إستثمار متوسط الأجل 6 شهور
لمستهدف أول 6ج ومستهدف ثان 8ج 
نجنى أرباحنا عند المقاومات التى فى مسار السهم
ونرجع ناخدهم تانى يعنى كان جنى الأرباح الأول عند 3.7
وكنت قايل بيع  
هاجيبلك المشارت التى تخص هذا الموضوع 
نتابع

----------


## نور المصرى

> الكابلات جنى أرباح

  

> الكابلات أمس
> نوهنا عن جنى أرباح وقد حدث
> وأقول مازال جنى الأرباح مستمر
> خروج من الكابلات اليوم فوق 3.40
> مستهدف الكابلات 3.05 أو نقطه
> ويرتد من عندها قليلا
> وهدف نهائى 2.70 سيتم الشراء حولها بإذن الله ومنها إلى جيم أخر كبير إن شاء الله

  

> صباحك فل يانور ان شاء الله   الكابلات أقوى دعم ليها هو بالفعل عند 2.70 وهي صاعدة كثير جدا   خالص تحياتي

  

> بالنسبة للكابلات السيناريو ده لو كسر 3.25
> لو ماكسرهاش وأثبت دعمه عليها يبقى رايح ل 4.10

  

> للأسف أشعر بالخطر فى السوق
> الحذر ثم الحذر ثم الحذر
> أعتقد أن يكون غدا  سنده للسوق لو حد معاه أسهم كسبانه يخرج منها
> أعتقد ممكن نشوف الكيس 10800 لو كسر 11100
> الكيس على الويكلى والمانثلى سيئ للغاية 
> الكابلات بيع عند المقاومة 3.69
> وتتاخد تانى 3.30 إلى 3.35
> الكابلات هايبقى ماسك نفسه لو السوق نزل 
> لكن لا إنهيااااااااااااار

 كده كفاية ولا أجيب تانى :Ohmy:  
بس للأسف ماحدش بيسمع الكلام فى جنى الأرباح
السهم عمره ماهايفضل طالع بس :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## محمود ياسين

أستاذ نور - لو تكرمت
اسكندرية للحاويات --  نبيع  ولا نصبر عليها شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذ نور - لو تكرمت
> اسكندرية للحاويات --  نبيع  ولا نصبر عليها شوية

 القطاع نشط جدا الأن وبقوة
أحتفظ

----------


## محمود ياسين

> القطاع نشط جدا الأن وبقوة أحتفظ

 استاذ نور  
متوسطى فى الحاويات 326 وكنت هبيع جزء لما سألتك كانت ب290 والمؤشر احمر وعملت بالنصيحة والحاويات قفلت 320
 الله يبارك فى عمرك يا غالى  -  وجزاك الله خيرا  (دعوة بظهر الغيب واجبة للى وصانى بالحاويات وقاللى أصبر دكتور احمد - جولدن فالكون - اللهم آته فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الآخرة حسنة وقه عذاب النار)

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

ازاي الموضوع ده ماكنتش عارفه قبل كده  :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:   
انا مبسوووووووووط بالموضوع ده وبشكر كل القائم عليه على المقدمة الأخ نور المصري طبعاً  :015:   :015:  
ماشاء الله على التحليلات والتوصيات الأكثر من رائعة. متاااااااابع معكم دائماً إن شاء الله خلاص. 
ولي سؤال اخي نور معلش انا وضعي الآن معايا مطاحن مصر الوسطى,, والكابلات المصرية. رأيك في حاجة منهم تتباع دلوقتي ؟؟ ولو الإجابة ايوة ارجو توضيح ايه اللي ممكن اجيبه بدلهم دلوقتي يكون طالع إن شاء الله.   :Eh S(7):   :18:

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الاستاذ نور يبلغكم سلامه من معرض القاهرة لأسواق المال والبورصات وصرح سيادته بأن أسيك احتفاظ وشمال الصعيد للانتاج الزراعي ( شراااااء )   خالص تحياتي   مراسلكم من قلب الحدث  :Teeth Smile:   عيـاد

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتذر عن إنقطاعى هذه الأيام بسبب إنشغالى بمشاركتى بمعرض البورصة بقاعة المؤتمرات وأرجو لمن لديه أى سؤال يطرحه وسيجد الإجابه قبل الجلسه إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> ازاي الموضوع ده ماكنتش عارفه قبل كده    
> انا مبسوووووووووط بالموضوع ده وبشكر كل القائم عليه على المقدمة الأخ نور المصري طبعاً   
> ماشاء الله على التحليلات والتوصيات الأكثر من رائعة. متاااااااابع معكم دائماً إن شاء الله خلاص. 
> ولي سؤال اخي نور معلش انا وضعي الآن معايا مطاحن مصر الوسطى,, والكابلات المصرية. رأيك في حاجة منهم تتباع دلوقتي ؟؟ ولو الإجابة ايوة ارجو توضيح ايه اللي ممكن اجيبه بدلهم دلوقتي يكون طالع إن شاء الله.

 مرحب بيك ومنورنا والسهمين دول إحتفاظ لحين إشعار أخر

----------


## memo5

السلام عليكم 
يانور المصري بعد ازنك انا معايا طلعت مصطفي كنت مشترية  اول مانزل السوق ب 13.35 ودلوقتي زي ما انت عارف ب 9.70 تنصحني اعمل اية ابيع ولا انتظر شوية وشكرااااااا :Good:

----------


## البروكش

ا/ نور  اولا انا عايز اشكرك لاهتمامك بينا ثانيا عايز اخد رايك فى 
اسهم انا اشتريتها  الاسبوع اللى فات
الصعيد العامة للمقاولات على 6.30
الاهلى للتنمية والاستثمارعلى69.7 
القاهرة للاستثمارات والتنمية على 118
اليكو على 17.6
اسهم عايز ادخلها الاسبوع القادم
الوادي لتصدير الحاصلات اخر سعر ليها 40.02
كيما اخر سعر 123
مطاحن مصر العليا اخر سعر 146
مطاحن مصر الوسطى اخر سعر 38.6
الصوامع اخر سعر 63.75
طبعا انا مش هدخلها كلها عايز افضلها
وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور 
> متوسطى فى الحاويات 326 وكنت هبيع جزء لما سألتك كانت ب290 والمؤشر احمر وعملت بالنصيحة والحاويات قفلت 320
> الله يبارك فى عمرك يا غالى - وجزاك الله خيرا  (دعوة بظهر الغيب واجبة للى وصانى بالحاويات وقاللى أصبر دكتور احمد - جولدن فالكون - اللهم آته فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الآخرة حسنة وقه عذاب النار)

 الدكتور أحمد ( جولدن فالكون ) رجل محترم
وليه فضل على ناس كتير

----------


## نور المصرى

> ا/ نور اولا انا عايز اشكرك لاهتمامك بينا ثانيا عايز اخد رايك فى 
> اسهم انا اشتريتها الاسبوع اللى فات
> الصعيد العامة للمقاولات على 6.30
> الاهلى للتنمية والاستثمارعلى69.7 
> القاهرة للاستثمارات والتنمية على 118
> اليكو على 17.6
> اسهم عايز ادخلها الاسبوع القادم
> الوادي لتصدير الحاصلات اخر سعر ليها 40.02
> كيما اخر سعر 123
> ...

 ياسلام عليك يابروكش
أسهمك فى الجون 
وأفضل الأسهم التى إقترحتها
الوادى
مطاحن عليا ووسطى

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

السلام عليكم ازيك ياحجيج واحشنى والله كنت عامل حسابى اقضى معاك يوم بالمعرض بس انشغلت شوية وظروفى جت عكسية خالص عموما لنا لقاء قريب ان شاء الله.......

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ازيك ياحجيج واحشنى والله كنت عامل حسابى اقضى معاك يوم بالمعرض بس انشغلت شوية وظروفى جت عكسية خالص عموما لنا لقاء قريب ان شاء الله.......

 خيرها فى غيرها إن شاء الله 
وأكيد لنا لقاء جميعا فىالقريب إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> يانور المصري بعد ازنك انا معايا طلعت مصطفي كنت مشترية اول مانزل السوق ب 13.35 ودلوقتي زي ما انت عارف ب 9.70 تنصحني اعمل اية ابيع ولا انتظر شوية وشكرااااااا

 طلعت كنت من أول المعارضين له 
وقولت مش ده وقته وقته بعدين 
طلعت له طلعه قوبة بس مش دلوقتى
عاايز نصيحتى 
إقلبهم فى الكابلات

----------


## نور المصرى

الجيم القادم إن شاء الله 
الكابلات هدف 4.10
القاهرة  للزيوت هدف 70ج
النشا والجلكوز هدف 60ج
الصعيد هدف 8ج
المصريين للإسكان هدف 21ج

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> الجيم القادم إن شاء الله 
> الكابلات هدف 4.10
> القاهرة  للزيوت هدف 70ج
> النشا والجلكوز هدف 60ج
> الصعيد هدف 8ج
> المصريين للإسكان هدف 21ج

 يا سيدي على الدقة  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  
تحياتي يا نور باشا  :Eh S(7):  
رأيك الخاص طيب اقلب اسهم الوسطى في الكابلات دلوقتي ؟؟ علماً بأن عندي وسطى وعندي كابلات ؟؟ اخليهم كلهم كابلات ولا اسيب الوضع كما هو عليه كويس ؟؟

----------


## Abuhameela

السلام عليكم أستاذ نور  إيه رأيك فى سهم العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية (إيه أى سى) فى الفترة القادمة  إذا حدث زيادة لرأس المال وإذا دخل المقصورة  :016:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الجيم القادم إن شاء الله 
> الكابلات هدف 4.10
> القاهرة للزيوت هدف 70ج
> النشا والجلكوز هدف 60ج
> الصعيد هدف 8ج
> المصريين للإسكان هدف 21ج

 يعنى نشترى غدا ماركت
بفكر الحق الكبلات 3.10  ( زيادة كمية على القديم 2.12)
القاهرة للزيوت 47.5 
تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا سيدي على الدقة  
> تحياتي يا نور باشا  
> رأيك الخاص طيب اقلب اسهم الوسطى في الكابلات دلوقتي ؟؟ علماً بأن عندي وسطى وعندي كابلات ؟؟ اخليهم كلهم كابلات ولا اسيب الوضع كما هو عليه كويس ؟؟

 مادام معاك فى الأتنين يبقى خليك راكز
ماتعرفش مين هاييجى قبل مين  :Emoticon1:

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم أستاذ نور  إيه رأيك فى سهم العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية (إيه أى سى) فى الفترة القادمة  إذا حدث زيادة لرأس المال وإذا دخل المقصورة

 الكلام اللى عندى إنه سهم من ذهب :Good:    

> يعنى نشترى غدا ماركت
> بفكر الحق الكبلات 3.10  ( زيادة كمية على القديم 2.12)
> القاهرة للزيوت 47.5 
> تقبل ودى

 طبعا إشترى
بس القاهرة ماعتقدتش إتك هاتعرف تشتريها تحت ال 50ج :Ohmy:

----------


## okasha75

استاذ نور صباح الخير معي الكابلات وجنوب الوادي ابيع حاجة منهم وادخل في
شمال الصعيد للانتاج الزراعي وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور صباح الخير معي الكابلات وجنوب الوادي ابيع حاجة منهم وادخل في
> شمال الصعيد للانتاج الزراعي وشكرا

 الكابلات إحتفاظ
ممكن تبدل جنوب

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

استاذنا صباح الفل الدخول على الجيزة 75 كويس ولا ترشح حاجة تانية شايف السوق مش واضح........

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين للإسكان شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذنا صباح الفل الدخول على الجيزة 75 كويس ولا ترشح حاجة تانية شايف السوق مش واضح........

 أفضل المصريين أو أكابلات

----------


## mannon

مساء الفل على استاذ نور الجميل  انا مش عاوز اسأل على حاجه  :Big Grin:  انا بس داخل أمسى على حضرتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى عايز يشترى يشترى فى رمى الزيرو

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الفل على استاذ نور الجميل  انا مش عاوز اسأل على حاجه  انا بس داخل أمسى على حضرتك

 أحلى التماسى ياورد  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mannon

اليكو ب 21.30 ولسه الاكتتاب 5/6 
الف شكر يأستاذ نور  ( الله يكرمك يشيخ )
والف مبروك لكل حاملى السهم

----------


## نور المصرى

> اليكو ب 21.30 ولسه الاكتتاب 5/6 
> الف شكر يأستاذ نور ( الله يكرمك يشيخ )
> والف مبروك لكل حاملى السهم

 ومازال به خير إن شاء الله  
ومازلت أصر المصريين والكابلات شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو جنى أرباح 24.4

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن شراء مره أخرى 22ج

----------


## mannon

> أليكو جنى أرباح 24.4

 انتا حقيقى مبدع ، السهم وصل ل 4.90 ودى كانت اعلى نقطه 
بس للاسف انا لسه شايف المشاركه بتاعت حضرتك دلوقتى 
والسهم حايا 23.17 ?

----------


## نور المصرى

> انتا حقيقى مبدع ، السهم وصل ل 4.90 ودى كانت اعلى نقطه 
> بس للاسف انا لسه شايف المشاركه بتاعت حضرتك دلوقتى 
> والسهم حايا 23.17 ?

 مبدع إيه بس ده توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جلسة سعيدة إن شاء الله
أحب أنوه أننا قد نشهد صعود قوى اليوم 
إذا بدأ الصعود ولم نلحق بالركب فلا نجرى وراء من صعد 
أخر بناء للمراكز الشرائية اليوم وبحد أقصى غداً 
والإستعداد لبدأ جنى الأرباح يومى الخميس والأحد

----------


## نور المصرى

أنسب سهم للشراء الأن
هو المصريين للإسكان

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى معاه نساجون مايبعش قبل 80ج إن شاء الله 
النصف فقط ونراقب بعدها نقطة ال 100ج

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   كما ذكر عزيزي نور يجب الانتباه للمؤشر عند مستويات 10800 - 11000 فيبتوقع عندها بيع لجني الأرباح  . النساجون الشرقيون  سهم أتوقع فيه صعود طيب خلال الفترة القادمة وتحرك بقوة خلال جلسة اليوم بعد أن استطاع أن يرتد من مستوى الدعم القوي عند 46 جنيه ومن المتوقع ان يواصل السهم تقدمه مستهدفا مستوى 70 ثم 80 ثم 90 جنيه .    خالص تحياتي

  مبروك لمن دخل في النساجون    :015:  :015:   نور اعتقد هناك مقاومة عند مستوى 75 جنيه     خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

يوم جديد وربح إن شاء الله وفير 
كما قلنا لا نجرى وراء أسهم صعدت
ونظل فى الأسهم التى تم إختيارها منذ يومين 
النشا هناك جنى أرباح
لو مش عايز تبيع 
أصبر قليلا وهاترجع تنشط مره أخرى 
الكابلات والمصريين منتظرين صافرة الإنطلاق

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بالكامل يتعرض لجنى أرباح

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور
اية رايك فى الصعيد شراء الان 5.77

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> مبروك لمن دخل في النساجون     نور اعتقد هناك مقاومة عند مستوى 75 جنيه     خالص تحياتي

 اخي عياد انا عايز الشارت ده  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:  بقالي شهرين بدور على اي برنامج للتحليل الفني في البورصة المصرية ومش عارف خالص ....وحملت الميتاستوك ومش عارف اتعامل معاه ولا احمل عليه البيانات بتاعتنا ولا عارف اعمل اي حاجة. أرجو المساعدة ولو بلينك حتى يوصلني للمطلوب. 
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي عياد انا عايز الشارت ده   بقالي شهرين بدور على اي برنامج للتحليل الفني في البورصة المصرية ومش عارف خالص ....وحملت الميتاستوك ومش عارف اتعامل معاه ولا احمل عليه البيانات بتاعتنا ولا عارف اعمل اي حاجة. أرجو المساعدة ولو بلينك حتى يوصلني للمطلوب. 
> تحياتي

 إتفضل ياسيدى ده لينك هاتلاقى فيه برنامج الميتا ستوك من حبيبنا وليد الحلو https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44432.html 
وده لينك تحمل منه مباشرة تحديث البيانات يوميا بعد الجلسة بحوالى ساعة 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download emarket last price.rar

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور
> اية رايك فى الصعيد شراء الان 5.77

 أسف يأبو عمر لم أرى مشاركتك إلا الأن 
للأسف 
توفى رئيس مجلس إدارة الصعيد اليوم
وهو ما أدى إى وقوع السهم  
لاأدرى ما مصير السهم الأيام القادمة

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

> إتفضل ياسيدى ده لينك هاتلاقى فيه برنامج الميتا ستوك من حبيبنا وليد الحلو https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44432.html 
> وده لينك تحمل منه مباشرة تحديث البيانات يوميا بعد الجلسة بحوالى ساعة 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download emarket last price.rar

 بتحرجني بالذوق ده  :Icon26:  
وهل التاني ده بتاع تحميل البيانات ....بيكون نفس اللينك والبيانات بس هي اللي بتظبط يومياً ؟؟ 
تشكراتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> أعتقد سنرى غدا الأحد صعود قوى نسبيا 
> الحذر من الجرى وراء أسهم صعدت بقوة

 بالفعل صعد المؤشر وتوالى صعوده طوال أيام الأسبوع 
لكن شمعة اليوم سيئة للغاية
شوتنج ستار
تدل على بدئ موجة من الهبوط علىالكيس 
الأيام القادمه نكون على حذر
الدعوم بالتوالى 
10800
10500
10150
9800
9650
9400
9250 
نحن منذ نزول الكيس من 12000 ونحن فىالموجة الرابعة التصحيحية
هى موجه رخمة شوية  
أنا شخصيا أرى 9650
من رابح فى سهم أنصح بجنى أرباحه والإنتظار بالسيوله للفرص القوية 
الله معنا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أسف يأبو عمر لم أرى مشاركتك إلا الأن 
> للأسف 
> توفى رئيس مجلس إدارة الصعيد اليوم
> وهو ما أدى إى وقوع السهم  
> لاأدرى ما مصير السهم الأيام القادمة

 لا الله الا الله
الله يرحمة و يرحم اموات المسلمين جميعا. 
على فكرة يا استاز نور انا بدات اشك فى نفسى ما فيش سهم ادخلة الا ما يتنحس

----------


## Dr_nono

مجرد وجهة نظر هل يعيد التاريخ نفسه    تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> مجرد وجهة نظر هل يعيد التاريخ نفسه    تحياتي

 طبعا ممكن
لكن أنا شخصيا أرى 9.700 
وأنصح مع طلوع السوق يوم الأحد تسييل جزء من المحفظة
والخروج بالباقى أول مانشوف بوادر قلةالأصل

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

مجرد وجهة نظر المنتجعات السياحية والصعيد للمقاولات  ستكون فاكهة الاسبوع القادم

----------


## نور المصرى

> لا الله الا الله
> الله يرحمة و يرحم اموات المسلمين جميعا. 
> على فكرة يا استاز نور انا بدات اشك فى نفسى ما فيش سهم ادخلة الا ما يتنحس

 ياعم ماتقولش كده
إطلع منها أنت بس وهى هاتتظبط :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      
بضحك معاك أوعى تزعل :Icon26:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مجرد وجهة نظر المنتجعات السياحية والصعيد للمقاولات  ستكون فاكهة الاسبوع القادم

 وجهة نظر جديرة بالإحترام  :Good:  
وخصوصا بعد اللى عملته المنتجعات اليوم

----------


## ayad

السلام عليكم/
أخوكم متداول جديد يحاول التعلم. برجاء المساعدة مع علمي ويقيني بأنه لايعلم الغيب إلا الله سبحانه ولكن إجتهادات
عندي سهم المنتجعات هل أبيع بداية الأحد أم أنتظر التوزيع النقدي والأسهم المجانية؟وكذلك سهم العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية عندي أسهم بقيمة أعلي من سعرها الحالي (يعني خسران) هل أبيع؟
أرجو الرد من الأخ/أبو عياد وفقه الله

----------


## euro trader

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  وتحيا مصر  :Big Grin:     أسيك للتعدين  - على الفريم اليومى ( نظره بعيده )  , نجد ارتداد للسعر من الترند لاين الرئيسى الصاعد , مع تكون قناه هابطه حاليه تم كسرها . 
-  نلاحظ وجود مستوى مقاومه قوى , قام السعر بكسره ( بأغلاق شمعة اسبوعيه فوقه ) , مع تكون شمعة ابتلاع عند هذا الخط . 
- احتمال الصعود من هذا المستوى قوى جدا . او الارتداد الى ضلع القناه العلوى المكسور .  *والله اعلم .*

----------


## oraby17

اخى الغالى نور بعد التحية اتمنى ان تكون فى اطيب حال واتم صحةوجزاك اللة كل خير عنا كنت عاوز اعرف راى حضرتك فى النعيم انا واخدة على 2.20 ومستهدفة اية؟ واية راى حضرتك فى عم اليكو ومستهدفة اية بعد نهاية حق الاكتتاب؟ ومستهدفة اية لو دخل المقصورة ةةةةةة  ونخرج من اليكو خروج نهائى عند كام ربنا مايحرمنى من اهتمامك وارائك

----------


## koky_911

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة بصراحة يا جماعه الموضوع ده كويس اوي وفية اخبار فعلا معظمها ما لام تكون كلها صحيحة بس حبيت اسالك يا استاذ نور علي سهم جنوب الوادي للاسمنت علما بان انا كنت جايبة بسعر غالي وكمية قليلة شوية ياريت تقولي اعمل فيها تريدات ولا ابيعها تقوم طالعه مرة واحدة ولا اسيبها احسن ولو هسيبها هقعد فيها قد اية انا عارف انه مش بضبط لكن ياريت تديني رنج لان بصراحة انت خلفيتك رائعه والله الموفق

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
أحب أرحب بجميع المتابعين معنا
وأرحب بالأخوة المشاركين الجداد

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم/
> أخوكم متداول جديد يحاول التعلم. برجاء المساعدة مع علمي ويقيني بأنه لايعلم الغيب إلا الله سبحانه ولكن إجتهادات
> عندي سهم المنتجعات هل أبيع بداية الأحد أم أنتظر التوزيع النقدي والأسهم المجانية؟وكذلك سهم العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية عندي أسهم بقيمة أعلي من سعرها الحالي (يعني خسران) هل أبيع؟
> أرجو الرد من الأخ/أبو عياد وفقه الله

 أهلا بك معنا
المنتجعات من الملاحظ عليه أنه بدأ الحركة
ممكن تحتفظ بيه شوية 
العربية للإستثمارت متوقف حاليا ممكن تشتغل عليه تريدات
أو تبدله بأسهم هاتشتغل أسرع

----------


## نور المصرى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  وتحيا مصر     أسيك للتعدين  - على الفريم اليومى ( نظره بعيده )  , نجد ارتداد للسعر من الترند لاين الرئيسى الصاعد , مع تكون قناه هابطه حاليه تم كسرها . 
> -  نلاحظ وجود مستوى مقاومه قوى , قام السعر بكسره ( بأغلاق شمعة اسبوعيه فوقه ) , مع تكون شمعة ابتلاع عند هذا الخط . 
> - احتمال الصعود من هذا المستوى قوى جدا . او الارتداد الى ضلع القناه العلوى المكسور .  *والله اعلم .*

 تحيا مصر ياعم  :Stick Out Tongue:  
وجهة نظر سليمة فى أسيك وتؤكد وجهة نظرى  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى الغالى نور بعد التحية اتمنى ان تكون فى اطيب حال واتم صحةوجزاك اللة كل خير عنا كنت عاوز اعرف راى حضرتك فى النعيم انا واخدة على 2.20 ومستهدفة اية؟ واية راى حضرتك فى عم اليكو ومستهدفة اية بعد نهاية حق الاكتتاب؟ ومستهدفة اية لو دخل المقصورة ةةةةةة  ونخرج من اليكو خروج نهائى عند كام ربنا مايحرمنى من اهتمامك وارائك

 النعيم لست متابعه له الأن للأسف بس هاشفهولك
أليكو فيه كلام إنه هايبقى فى حدود ال 15ج بعد الإكتتاب
واللى عندى من زمان إن السهم ده هاتبقى قيمته تتجاوز ال 1000ج بعد نهاية مشواره
هو الأن سعره فى حدود 240ج

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوااااار عليكم جميعا
اسبوع جديد وربح وفير ان شاء الله  
تحياتي نووور المصري

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة بصراحة يا جماعه الموضوع ده كويس اوي وفية اخبار فعلا معظمها ما لام تكون كلها صحيحة بس حبيت اسالك يا استاذ نور علي سهم جنوب الوادي للاسمنت علما بان انا كنت جايبة بسعر غالي وكمية قليلة شوية ياريت تقولي اعمل فيها تريدات ولا ابيعها تقوم طالعه مرة واحدة ولا اسيبها احسن ولو هسيبها هقعد فيها قد اية انا عارف انه مش بضبط لكن ياريت تديني رنج لان بصراحة انت خلفيتك رائعه والله الموفق

 مرحب بك معنا أخى العزيز 
جنوب الوادى سهم إستثمارى طويل الأجل جدا
سهم مابيخسرش حد سعر شرائك هايجى وفوقيه بوسه
ممكن تشتغل عليه تريدات

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الأنوااااار عليكم جميعا
> اسبوع جديد وربح وفير ان شاء الله  
> تحياتي نووور المصري

 صباح الفل ياجميل

----------


## نور المصرى

نراقب السوق
فيه أكتر من سيناريو للسوق
فيه سيناريو يقول الهبوط إبتداء من منتصف جلسة اليوم 
وهناك سيناريو أخر يقول أن صانع السوق سيخدع الجميع ويصعد بالكيس
إلى 11600 ومنها إلى الهبوط 
نراقب وأى حد معاه أسهم كسبانه يجنى أرباح بجزء

----------


## ayad

السلام عليكم /أخي نور حفظك اللهماذا يعني قرار الإيقاف عن أسهم المنتجعات؟وما هي الأسهم النشطة التي أخرج من العربية لصالحها؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم /أخي نور حفظك اللهماذا يعني قرار الإيقاف عن أسهم المنتجعات؟وما هي الأسهم النشطة التي أخرج من العربية لصالحها؟

 أيقاف المنتجعات إجراء شكلى فقط
لحين إلتزام الشركة بقررات القيد 
الأسهم النشطة
المصريين للإسكان
الكابلات
ألماكو

----------


## نور المصرى

ألماكو تأخيد دخول 
هدف أول 26ج

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

صباح الخير يا استاذ نور 
هى اوراسكوم هوللدج للفنادف عملت 24.55 لية؟

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

السوق شكلة كدة هيفل باصلة

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير يا استاذ نور 
> هى اوراسكوم هوللدج للفنادف عملت 24.55 لية؟

 مش متابع الفنادق للأسف عشانالشبهه الشرعية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور
هل عندك اخبار عن الخليجية الكندية
بيقولوا عنها انها اليكو الجديد
- نفس الميكر
-نفس الملاك (البنك العقارى العربى)
-نفس المحاسب القانونى
-نفس اللاسم ( الخليجية الكندية لاستثمار العقارى العربى)

----------


## نور المصرى

نفس الملاك لكن مش نفس الميكر

----------


## ayad

عزيزي/نور الله ينور بصيرتك   هل متابع السوق السعودي؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> عزيزي/نور الله ينور بصيرتك   هل متابع السوق السعودي؟

 لا للأسف كنت متابعه بس حرق أعصابى :Angry Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

عنينا على مختار إبراهيم وهدف أول 145ج   
أأكد مره أخرى على الكابلات
أى سعر تحت فرصه للشراء مره أخرى
والله على ما أقوله شهيد

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور
> هل عندك اخبار عن الخليجية الكندية
> بيقولوا عنها انها اليكو الجديد
> - نفس الميكر
> -نفس الملاك (البنك العقارى العربى)
> -نفس المحاسب القانونى
> -نفس اللاسم ( الخليجية الكندية لاستثمار العقارى العربى)

  

> نفس الملاك لكن مش نفس الميكر

 أقدم إعتذارى بعد إستعلام دقيق
طلع نفس ميكر أليكو وبيتكلموا على مستهدفات بعيده والله أعلم 
إعتذارى مره أخرى

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> أقدم إعتذارى بعد إستعلام دقيق
> طلع نفس ميكر أليكو وبيتكلموا على مستهدفات بعيده والله أعلم 
> إعتذارى مره أخرى

 صباح الفل ياحجيج وتعتبر احلى من اليكو كمان عدد اسهمها 3 مليون واليكو 4.4 مليون سهم وفى طريقها للابداع.......

----------


## eng_hisham

> أيقاف المنتجعات إجراء شكلى فقط
> لحين إلتزام الشركة بقررات القيد 
> الأسهم النشطة
> المصريين للإسكان
> الكابلات
> ألماكو

  
 الكابلااااات فتحت يا معلمين اللي يحصلني يكسرني !!!!! 
المااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااكووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> الكابلااااات فتحت يا معلمين اللي يحصلني يكسرني !!!!! 
> المااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااكووووووووووووووووووووووووو

 هههههههههه صباح الفل يابشمهندس تقريبا الميكر بيعد الاسهم وجدهم ناقصين 12 سهم نزل يجيبهم من تحت تانى....

----------


## نور المصرى

> هههههههههه صباح الفل يابشمهندس تقريبا الميكر بيعد الاسهم وجدهم ناقصين 12 سهم نزل يجيبهم من تحت تانى....

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## eng_hisham

> هههههههههه صباح الفل يابشمهندس تقريبا الميكر بيعد الاسهم وجدهم ناقصين 12 سهم نزل يجيبهم من تحت تانى....

  
الكابلات قفلت تاني يا معلمين !!!!
اتحصلت واتكسرت  :Mad Argue:  
بس ماتنسااااش  
مع نور المصري......................................... انت متغطي  :Drive1:

----------


## نور المصرى

مين سمع الكلام
وخد ألماكو 
ربنا يباركلكم

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ نور  المشروعات الصناعية اخبارها ايه  ؟ نخرج من السهم  ولا نعمل ايه لانه معانا من شهرين  ولسه ما شوفناش ال 50  ولا ال 60 جنيه  
وشكرا لك

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> مين سمع الكلام
> وخد ألماكو 
> ربنا يباركلكم

 انا               
مدخلتش علشان السيولة اللى معى مخليها لدخول اليكو اليوم او بكرة

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور  المشروعات الصناعية اخبارها ايه  ؟ نخرج من السهم  ولا نعمل ايه لانه معانا من شهرين  ولسه ما شوفناش ال 50  ولا ال 60 جنيه  
> وشكرا لك

 جالى عليها من يومين كلام كويس
أحتفظ شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات وحرب الإستنزاف
الميكر ماكر جدا
يوهم الكل بالنزول 
ويقنع الجميع بالبيع عند نقاط من 3.05 إلى 3.10
عشان يشتروها تانى من تحت
هايجيى فى مره يخلى الكل يبيع
وماحدش هايشوف تحت تانى 
أنا وراه وراه

----------


## VEVA

> جالى عليها من يومين كلام كويس
> أحتفظ شوية

 شكرا  جزيلا  على توضيحك  وعلى ردك  الكريم 
بس يا ريت لو عندك اي جديد  لا تبخل  علينا به  بخصوص  سهم  المشروعات  ويكون كتر الف خيرك

----------


## mannon

ينور باشا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى اليكو النهارده وصل 26 جنيه  :Drive1:  يعنى شكله هيكون اكتتاب جامد

----------


## ayad

الأخ/ نور السلام عليكم
أ(هلا بك معنا
المنتجعات من الملاحظ عليه أنه بدأ الحركة
ممكن تحتفظ بيه شوية 
العربية للإستثمارت متوقف حاليا ممكن تشتغل عليه تريدات
أو تبدله بأسهم هاتشتغل أسرع)
هل بعد هذه الجلسة مازلت برأيك بالإحتفاظ بها؟ ولم أتمكن من التخلص من العربية؟ما رأيك؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayad

الأخ/ نور السلام عليكم
أ(هلا بك معنا
المنتجعات من الملاحظ عليه أنه بدأ الحركة
ممكن تحتفظ بيه شوية 
العربية للإستثمارت متوقف حاليا ممكن تشتغل عليه تريدات
أو تبدله بأسهم هاتشتغل أسرع)
هل بعد هذه الجلسة مازلت برأيك بالإحتفاظ بها؟ ولم أتمكن من التخلص من العربية؟ما رأيك؟؟؟؟

----------


## euro trader

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  وتحيا مصر     أسيك للتعدين  - على الفريم اليومى ( نظره بعيده )  , نجد ارتداد للسعر من الترند لاين الرئيسى الصاعد , مع تكون قناه هابطه حاليه تم كسرها . 
> -  نلاحظ وجود مستوى مقاومه قوى , قام السعر بكسره ( بأغلاق شمعة اسبوعيه فوقه ) , مع تكون شمعة ابتلاع عند هذا الخط . 
> - احتمال الصعود من هذا المستوى قوى جدا . او الارتداد الى ضلع القناه العلوى المكسور .  *والله اعلم .*

 الحمد لله   ,,,,  + 4.5 % النهارده

----------


## Abuhameela

*هيئة سوق المال :العربية للاستثمارات تنتهي من 90% من اجراءات القيد داخل المقصورة* (1 يونيو. 2008) :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اكد مندوب هيئة سوق المال احقية الشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية (AICR)القيد بجدول داخل المقصورة .* *وقال في تصريحات خاصة ان الشركة انتهت من 90% من الاجراءات التي وضعتها الهيئة ،وان الشركة تجري الانتهاء من باقية الاجراءا ت الازمة لذلك ،والتي تمثل نحو 10%.* *اقرأ أيضا:*  *رئيس العربية للاستثمارات:7.5 مليار جنيه حجم استثمارات الشركة في الثلاث سنوات القادمة* (1 يونيو. 2008) :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اعلن محمد متولي رئيس شركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية (AICR)ان خطة التوسعات التي تتبناها الشركة خلال الثلاث سنوات القادمة تشمل استثمارات نحو 7.5 مليار جنيه ، بواقع مليار جنيه سنويا في المشاريع العقارية التجارية و الادارية ،و1.5 مليار جنيه في مشروعات البنية التحتية بشكل سنوي ايضا .* *وقال متولي في تصريحات خاصة انه سيتم البدء بعمل اول مشرع عقاري باستثمارات تبلغ نحو مليار جنيه ،مملوكة بالكامل للشركة ،ومشروع بنية تحتية باستثمارات تبلغ نحو 3 مليار جنيه ،مملوك بنسبة 50% للشركة في الربع الرابع من العام .* *وقال ان شركة كهروميكا قد حققت ارباح قدرها 11.9 مليون جنيه عن حجم اعمال منفذة قدرها 178.6 مليون جنيه* *وسجلت الشركة العربية الدولية للمقاولات وهي احد الشركات التابعة ربح بنحو 459 الف جنيه ،مقارنة بخسارة بلغت نحو 1.019 مليون جنيه.* *السلام عليكم أخى نور قلت عن العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية السهم متوقف الأن*  *رأيك ماذا ستفعل هذه الأخبار الأيام القادمة*

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا  جزيلا  على توضيحك  وعلى ردك  الكريم 
> بس يا ريت لو عندك اي جديد  لا تبخل  علينا به  بخصوص  سهم  المشروعات  ويكون كتر الف خيرك

 بص ياسيدى
أنت إحتفظت بالمشروعات بقالك مده
طلعت بيك ل 35ج ومابعتش
ونزلت بيك 
حقها تكافئك
وهاتكافئك :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> ينور باشا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى اليكو النهارده وصل 26 جنيه  يعنى شكله هيكون اكتتاب جامد

 قول إن شاء الله
شوف أنا موصى على أليكو وهى ب 70ج
ومادخلتهاش غير النهارده :Ohmy:  
حاجه  تخنق  :Angry Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الأخ/ نور السلام عليكم
> أ(هلا بك معنا
> المنتجعات من الملاحظ عليه أنه بدأ الحركة
> ممكن تحتفظ بيه شوية 
> العربية للإستثمارت متوقف حاليا ممكن تشتغل عليه تريدات
> أو تبدله بأسهم هاتشتغل أسرع)
> هل بعد هذه الجلسة مازلت برأيك بالإحتفاظ بها؟ ولم أتمكن من التخلص من العربية؟ما رأيك؟؟؟؟

 ثانية واحده
إنت قصدك العربية الإستثمارات اللى بالدولار ولا سهم AIC
أنا قصدى اللى بالدولار هو اللى تبدله
لو قصدك ال AIC
أنا قلت من فتره إنه سهم من ذهب ومازلت أقول عنه كذلك
وأكدتها من كام يوم لو معاك سيبه وربنا يباركلك فيه

----------


## نور المصرى

> الحمد لله   ,,,,  + 4.5 % النهارده

 مبروك ياباشا

----------


## نور المصرى

> *هيئة سوق المال :العربية للاستثمارات تنتهي من 90% من اجراءات القيد داخل المقصورة* (1 يونيو. 2008) *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اكد مندوب هيئة سوق المال احقية الشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية (AICR)القيد بجدول داخل المقصورة .* *وقال في تصريحات خاصة ان الشركة انتهت من 90% من الاجراءات التي وضعتها الهيئة ،وان الشركة تجري الانتهاء من باقية الاجراءا ت الازمة لذلك ،والتي تمثل نحو 10%.* *اقرأ أيضا:*  *رئيس العربية للاستثمارات:7.5 مليار جنيه حجم استثمارات الشركة في الثلاث سنوات القادمة* (1 يونيو. 2008) *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اعلن محمد متولي رئيس شركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية (AICR)ان خطة التوسعات التي تتبناها الشركة خلال الثلاث سنوات القادمة تشمل استثمارات نحو 7.5 مليار جنيه ، بواقع مليار جنيه سنويا في المشاريع العقارية التجارية و الادارية ،و1.5 مليار جنيه في مشروعات البنية التحتية بشكل سنوي ايضا .* *وقال متولي في تصريحات خاصة انه سيتم البدء بعمل اول مشرع عقاري باستثمارات تبلغ نحو مليار جنيه ،مملوكة بالكامل للشركة ،ومشروع بنية تحتية باستثمارات تبلغ نحو 3 مليار جنيه ،مملوك بنسبة 50% للشركة في الربع الرابع من العام .* *وقال ان شركة كهروميكا قد حققت ارباح قدرها 11.9 مليون جنيه عن حجم اعمال منفذة قدرها 178.6 مليون جنيه* *وسجلت الشركة العربية الدولية للمقاولات وهي احد الشركات التابعة ربح بنحو 459 الف جنيه ،مقارنة بخسارة بلغت نحو 1.019 مليون جنيه.* *السلام عليكم أخى نور قلت عن العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية السهم متوقف الأن*  *رأيك ماذا ستفعل هذه الأخبار الأيام القادمة*

 أنا قايل من مده
AIC
سهم من ذهب

----------


## Abuhameela

أستاذ نور إيه رأيك فى السوق  أولا نشعر بنزول قريب خلال هذا الأسبوع  ثانيا أوراسكوم للإنشاء اليوم إقفال سابق 399.80                                        أعلى سعر 397                                       أدنى سعر 385.27                                      كان الرمى ماركت كتير بدون داعى  أوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق لا أفهم ما حدث فيها اليوم إقفال سابق 74.55                                                                     أعلى سعر 55                                                                     أدنى سعر 50                                                                     إغلاق  51.43 وأغلق السهم 20% لأخر الجلسة كمية التنفيذ 140 سهم فقط :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذ نور إيه رأيك فى السوق  أولا نشعر بنزول قريب خلال هذا الأسبوع  ثانيا أوراسكوم للإنشاء اليوم إقفال سابق 399.80                                        أعلى سعر 397                                       أدنى سعر 385.27                                      كان الرمى ماركت كتير بدون داعى  أوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق لا أفهم ما حدث فيها اليوم إقفال سابق 74.55                                                                     أعلى سعر 55                                                                     أدنى سعر 50                                                                     إغلاق  51.43 وأغلق السهم 20% لأخر الجلسة كمية التنفيذ 140 سهم فقط

 ده تعليقى قبل الجلسة    

> نراقب السوق
> فيه أكتر من سيناريو للسوق
> فيه سيناريو يقول الهبوط إبتداء من منتصف جلسة اليوم 
> وهناك سيناريو أخر يقول أن صانع السوق سيخدع الجميع ويصعد بالكيس
> إلى 11600 ومنها إلى الهبوط 
> نراقب وأى حد معاه أسهم كسبانه يجنى أرباح بجزء

 
هولدنج لا أعلم عنه أى شيئ ولا أتابع الفنادق للأسف للشبه الشرعية

----------


## mannon

> قول إن شاء الله
> شوف أنا موصى على أليكو وهى ب 70ج
> ومادخلتهاش غير النهارده 
> حاجه تخنق

  ينهار ابيض  :EEK!:  على رأى المثل  (بيت النجار مخلع ) ههههه
على العموم ولا يهمك كله بيكتبلك عند ربنا 
 والله انا بدعيلك ليل ونهار  :Hands:

----------


## Abuhameela

وأنا أيضا لا أشترى أسهم فنادق ولا بنوك ربوية أو أى أسهم بها شبهة شرعية ولكن أنا أتابع حالة السوق عموما وأسأل الله أن يكفينا بحلاله عن حرامه   شكرا لك أستاذ نور على الرد

----------


## ayad

الأخ العزيز/نور   نور الله بصيرتك  
مع حق لقد قرأت لك عن العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية إنه سهم من ذهب ولكن سؤالي كنت أقصدها. إعذرني علي عدم التوضيح بإسم الشركة الكامل فهذا خطئ؟ متي أبيعها؟ ومتي أبيع المنتجعات؟؟ ولك شكري وتقديري

----------


## ayad

الأخ/ نور لست بمخطئ   * ) ***  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayad   _السلام عليكم/
أخوكم متداول جديد يحاول التعلم. برجاء المساعدة مع علمي ويقيني بأنه لايعلم الغيب إلا الله سبحانه ولكن إجتهادات
عندي سهم المنتجعات هل أبيع بداية الأحد أم أنتظر التوزيع النقدي والأسهم المجانية؟وكذلك سهم العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية عندي أسهم بقيمة أعلي من سعرها الحالي (يعني خسران) هل أبيع؟
أرجو الرد من الأخ/أبو عياد وفقه الله_ 
أهلا بك معنا
المنتجعات من الملاحظ عليه أنه بدأ الحركة
ممكن تحتفظ بيه شوية 
العربية للإستثمارت متوقف حاليا ممكن تشتغل عليه تريدات
أو تبدله بأسهم هاتشتغل أسرع  
التوقيع** موضوع خاص عن ( الأسهم المصرية ) ** https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40432-23.html *** تنبيـــــه هـــــام **
- سوق الأوراق المالية يحتاج مرونه شديدة وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار
- الشراء فى السهم يكون عند إرتداده من دعم أو قاع أو إختراق مقاومة مهمه بفوليوم قوى
- هناك أسهم قد تأخذ وقت ويكون هذا خارج عن إرادة الجميع
- جنى الأرباح ضرورى عند المقاومات بنصف الكمية على الأقل لن يذهب السهم لهدفه مباشرة هناك محطات يجب أن يستريح بها
- لن أخجل أن أقول عن سهم أنه لافائده منه عندما أتأكد من هذا*        نور المصرىعرض ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى نور المصرىالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة نور المصرىإضافة نور المصرى إلى قائمة الأصدقاء

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع 
علينا الحذر من السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

الألمونيوم العربية جيده
الميكر داخل الإكتتاب بكامل كميته
وأكيد مش هايصرف هنا 
ممكن يريحها شوية لمن هايكمل بيها لفوق 
للإحتفاظ هاتبقى كويسة

----------


## VEVA

الاستاذ نور السلام عليكم  معلهش انا اسف هتقل عليك  بس  انا شاري كمية كبيرة من المشروعات على سعر 27 جنيه وبصراحة قلقان جدا من السهم ده ياريت تعرفني الخروج من على اي سعر وارجو تحديد المدة لو تكرمت ولو عندك خبر بخصوص السهم يا ريت اعرفه لو تكرمت وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

إحتفاظ لمدة من شهر ل شهرين وربنا هايكرمك فيها لو مستعجل لما تشوف 38 بيع نصف الكمية

----------


## VEVA

> إحتفاظ لمدة من شهر ل شهرين وربنا هايكرمك فيها لو مستعجل لما تشوف 38 بيع نصف الكمية

 شكرا  جزيلا  لك   على ردك الكريم

----------


## نور المصرى

لهواة الإكتتابات 
إكتتاب شمال جيد إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الحديد والصلب جيد
يمكنالشراء فيه بكميات صغيرة

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

الكابلات يالورد هيطول ولا ايه.........

----------


## نور المصرى

> الكابلات يالورد هيطول ولا ايه.........

 ربنا يكرم الميكر زى ماكرم روما 
قاعدين مستنين الفرج

----------


## koky_911

طيب انا سمعت ان هرمس بتوصي كل عملائها بيبيع كل محافظهم قبل جلسة 3\6 الكلام ده صحيح ولا لا يا استاذ نور وبعدين مفيش اخبار عن جنوب انا سمعت انه بدأ يفوق من الوقعه الي فاتت يا ريت تاكدلي الاخبار دية بعد ازنك ولك جزيل الشكر ياباشا ومعلش برضة اي اخبار عن سهم شيني والنيل للكبريت وكابو وياريت تقولي فية وقعه الاسبوع ده ولا لا
انا اسف اني بتقل عليك ياباشا معلش

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب انا سمعت ان هرمس بتوصي  كل عملائها بيبيع كل محافظهم قبل جلسة 3\6 الكلام ده صحيح ولا لا يا استاذ نور وبعدين مفيش اخبار عن جنوب انا سمعت انه بدأ يفوق من الوقعه الي فاتت يا ريت تاكدلي الاخبار دية بعد ازنك ولك جزيل الشكر ياباشا ومعلش برضة اي اخبار عن سهم شيني والنيل للكبريت وكابو 
> انا اسف اني بتقل عليك ياباشا معلش

 فعلا هيرمس بتوصى عملائها بالخروج قبل 11350
وأنا قولت نراقب النقاط دى من الأسبوع الماضى
والكوركش هايسرى علىالسوق كله بس بنسب متفاوته

----------


## koky_911

طيب معلش فية واقع الاسبوع ده ولا لا ياريت تقلي ولو في اي اخبار عن سهم شيني والنيل للكبريت وكابو ياريت متبخلش يا استاذ نور وبعد ازنك لو مفيهاش رزالة ممكن تعتلي ايميلك علي الهوت ميل في راسلة خاصة عشان انا مش عارف ابعتلك رسالة خاصة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> فعلا هيرمس بتوصى عملائها بالخروج قبل 11350
> وأنا قولت نراقب النقاط دى من الأسبوع الماضى
> والكوركش هايسرى علىالسوق كله بس بنسب متفاوته

  
يا استاز نور 
يعنى اية 2 كوركشن فى نفس الشهر حرام عليهم كدة
الناس هتزهق كدة...
انا سمعت ان هيرمس سوف تفعل هذا عن عمد وزلك انتقاما من شركة بايونير
التى سوف تتطرح اسهم الاكتتاب الخاص بها قريبا
ردا على فشل اكتتاب بالم هيلز
اى ان الكبار يعملوها والصغار يشربوها

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> لهواة الإكتتابات 
> إكتتاب شمال جيد إن شاء الله

  
ممكن تفاصيل اكثر بعد ازنك يا استازنا

----------


## نور المصرى

> ممكن تفاصيل اكثر بعد ازنك يا استازنا

 خلاص
اليوم أخر يوم لإستحقاق اإكتتاب

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا استاز نور 
> يعنى اية 2 كوركشن فى نفس الشهر حرام عليهم كدة
> الناس هتزهق كدة...
> انا سمعت ان هيرمس سوف تفعل هذا عن عمد وزلك انتقاما من شركة بايونير
> التى سوف تتطرح اسهم الاكتتاب الخاص بها قريبا
> ردا على فشل اكتتاب بالم هيلز
> اى ان الكبار يعملوها والصغار يشربوها

 السوق ده البقاء للأقوى
وماشين بقانون 
اللى يصعب عليك يفقرك

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب معلش فية واقع الاسبوع ده ولا لا ياريت تقلي ولو في اي اخبار عن سهم شيني والنيل للكبريت وكابو ياريت متبخلش يا استاذ نور وبعد ازنك لو مفيهاش رزالة ممكن تعتلي ايميلك علي الهوت ميل في راسلة خاصة عشان انا مش عارف ابعتلك رسالة خاصة

 أسهم الحليج أول الأسهم المتأثرة بالكوركشن
شينى إكتتاب جيد
الكبريت كانت خروج عند ال 70ج
إيميلى [email protected]

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> خلاص
> اليوم أخر يوم لإستحقاق اإكتتاب

  
اشكرك جدا 
محتار ادخل اكتتاب اليكو اليوم
ام امشى وراء كلام محمد متولى واشترى اية اى سى
ياريت تجاوبنى بسرعة .

----------


## نور المصرى

> اشكرك جدا 
> محتار ادخل اكتتاب اليكو اليوم
> ام امشى وراء كلام محمد متولى واشترى اية اى سى
> ياريت تجاوبنى بسرعة .

 الأتنين حلوين
أنا شخصيا داخل إكتتاب أليكو

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الأتنين حلوين
> أنا شخصيا داخل إكتتاب أليكو

  
اشكرك على الاهتمام 
طلبت اليكو على 22.25

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور 
اخذت اليكو على 23.25
غدا المفترض يفتحوا الحدود السعرية علية
اغلاق اليوم23.70  +  3.75 الاكتتاب  /  4 =  6.85
ات شاء الله غدا مش هيكسر  10 جنية
بس ربتا يستر والكوركشن ماياثرشى علية

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور 
> اخذت اليكو على 23.25
> غدا المفترض يفتحوا الحدود السعرية علية
> اغلاق اليوم23.70  +  3.75 الاكتتاب  /  4 =  6.85
> ات شاء الله غدا مش هيكسر  10 جنية
> بس ربتا يستر والكوركشن ماياثرشى علية

 ربنا يباركلك فيهم
أنا بعتقد هانشوف سعر عالى فيها أول الجلسة
بسبب الناس اللى مبيته أوردرات
وبعدين تنزل منه وبعدين تستقر

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

كلام سمعتة  (منقول)  الاخوة الافاضل / المستثمرين والمكتتبين فى الاستثمار العقارى العربى (اليكو) *بعد الفوليوم المحترم النهاردة 3.685 مليون سهم اعتقد ان الأسهم المتداولة على الشاشة والمتسواية ومعدة للبيع اصبحت اقل من الطبيعى فى الايام العادية لانة فوليوم ضعف الايام العادية ..* *وكمان الاخوة المكتتبين دول ناس مستثمرين وعارفين كويس قيمة السهم اللى بيستثمروا فية اموالهم لذلك قرارات البيع بالنسبة ليهم مختلفة عن المضارب يعنى بيحتفظوا بالاسهم وقت اطول بكتير من المضاربين متفقين على كدة 0 تمام*  *طيب ونستنتج من كدة اية :* *الاستنتاج الطبيعى ان المضارب اللى فضل يخرج من السهم علشان مش بيحب يحبس فلوسة 3 شهور وبيحب يتحرك بيهم فى السوق محتاج يرجع للسهم لانة يحتوى على اخبار قريبة وغير عادية من مشاريع عملاقة والعودة للمقصورة ونتائج اعمال رائعة وغير عادية طبعا ..كل الاخبار الحلوة دى بتغرى المضارب للعودة للدخول فى الورقة باى سعر لانة عارف انة هيكسب فيها كويس وعلى تسويتة هيكون السعر اعلى من اسعار شراءة فيها 0 تمام* *طيب مع محدودية البيع غدا ووجود مضارب متلهف على السهم ووجود ميكر معاة سيولة ممتازة وعاوز يعمل جيم قوى ويسندة بالاخبار اللى عندة وهيطلعها فى الوقت المناسب وكمان واضح انة كان مستعد لذلك بتبييت أوردرات على السهم من منطقة ال 8 جنية الى منطقة ال 9 جنية ياترى هيكون اية السيناريو اللى ممكن نتخيلة لجلسة غدا ان شاء الله...* *انا هتخيل سيناريو ودة من وجهة نظرى متحفظ جدا يعنى ممكن الميكر يكون عندة سيناريو افضل منة بكتير ــــــــ المهم*  *السيناريو اللى فى مخيلتى يبدء بمحاولة ضغط على حاملى السهم لتنزيل الخائفين من السهم ودول قليلين جدا يعنى مش اكتر من 250 الى 300 الف سهم يرميهم الخائفون مابين ال 8.50 الى 9 جنية على اقصى نزول اول الجلسة وبعدها نفاجأ بارتفاع الطلبات اللى عاوزة تقتنص السهم ونرى العودة الى منطقة ال 10 جنية فى نفس الجلسة هذا باعتبار ان السيناريو بتاعى متحفظ شوية طيب وتانى جلسة ممكن نلاقى محاولة لكسر ال 10 جنية نزولا الى 9.50 وبعدها يلم السهم ويستقر فوق ال 10 بفوليوم كبير نسبيا وخصوصا ان اللى باع سهم عاوز يشترى بدالة اربعة* *زية زى اللى اكتتب معاة اربعة على اعتبار ما سوف يكون طبعا* *وبكدة ممكن نستهدف ال 12 جنية فى تانى جلسة الاربعاء ودى فيها بتنعقد لجنة القيد فى البورصة للنظر فى امور الشركات وطلباتها .......* *وطبعا لو فية حاجة فى اللجنة يبقى يوم الخميس ممكن نشوف امور غير عادية ...* *نتكلم فى الموضوع دة بعدين*  *المهم الف مبروك للمساهمين والمكتتبين فى السهم مقدما* *وربنا يوفق الجميع*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول  رقم تليفون الشركه اهو 
26901617
اتصلت بيهم وقالوا ان مفيش تحريك للحدود السعرية  
ولا هيئة سوق المال تقدر تحرك الحدود السعرية 
وطبعا ده كويس لان شركه ايه اي سي لما كنا بنتصل بيهم قالوا ان الهيئه هتحرك الحدود السعريه 
ودلوقتي اداره شركه اليكو ومسؤل المساهمين بياكد ياجماعه مفيش تحريك حدود سعريه
ومبروك عليكم الاكتتاب

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووول  السعر المتوقع للاليكو يوم الثلاثاء يوم 3/6/2008************************************************** ***********
هنفترض انه هيغلق غدا على 29ج+3ج (3) اسهم اكتتاب =32 ج/ 4 اسهم =8ج
دة المفروض لو السهم داخل المقصورة وسهم عادى ومقيد بقاعده( تعديل سعر الفتح لدى البورصة في حالات زيادة رأس المال ) 
لكن هنا فى فرق ان دة سهم خارج المقصورة وغير مقيد بقاعده( تعديل سعر الفتح لدى البورصة في حالات زيادة رأس المال )
وهيترك لقوى العرض والطلب تحدد السعر العادل ولكن هناخد 8ج سعر استرشادى
************************************************** ***********
طبعا اسهم الزيادة ملهاش الحق فى ارباح 2007 يعنى كل اسهم الاكتتاب الجديده مش هتستفاد بالنصف سهم المجانى ده بديهى ومنطقى وعادل ولكن الظلم هيقع هنا على اسهم الاكتتاب الجديده مش هتسنفاد بالنص المجانى وهتتأثر بنتيجته بمعنى
السهم واقف علينا بعد الاكتتاب ب 8ج وبسبب النص المجانى صعد الى 12 اللى خد السهم من على الشاشه باع ب 12 وتانى يوم السهم نزل الى 8 بسبب قاعدة ( تعديل سعر الفتح لدى البورصة في حالات زيادة رأس المال )
يعنى اللى خد من الشاشه المضارب استقاد ب 50%اب وباع فى اعلى نقطه و اللى دخل الاكتتاب وحبس فلوسه سهمه رجع تانى الى 8ج 
************************************************** ************
ولكن ارى سعر السهم العادل يوم الثلاثاء يوم 3/6/2008
المفروض يكون 8ج+50% (النصف المجانى)= 12ج
************************************************** ************
طبعا لو دخلنا المقصورة المفروض ناخد بدل مخاطرة 50% لانى اتحملنا مخاطر خارج المقصورة لحد ما السهم دخل المقصورة 
يعنى المفروض السهم داخل المقصورة يسلم ب 12ج+50%= 18ج
************************************************** ************* طبعا اتمنى الميكر يعمل كدة علشان نستفاد من المجانى عموما انا قررت اتوكل على الله وادخل الاكتتاب طبعا اللى مش هيدخل الاكتتاب ويعرف ياخد من الشاشه اب 50% هيبقى افضل لانه هيستفاد من طلعه المجانى ومش هيتحبس بعكس اللى داخل الاكتتاب مش هيستفيد من المجانى وهياخد نزلة نزول اسهم الزيادة بعد ثلاث شهور
دة رايى الشخصى والرأى الاخر للى مش هيدخل الاكتتاب
هتدخل الاكتتاب او لا دى تبع ظروف كل شخص
و الله اعلم

----------


## عياد

تراجع المؤشر قليلا بعد فشل في تجاوز مستوى المقاومة 11089 والصعود مجددا فوق مستوى خط الاتجاه الصاعد ومن المتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تراجعه خلال جلسة الغد حتى مستوى الدعم التالي 10860 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% من موجة الهبوط الأخيرة وكسر الدعم يعني مزيدا من التراجع حتى 10500

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
بعد نزول مفتعل اليوم وبفوليوم ضعيف
دخلت الصناديق والأجانب شراء مره أخرى 
من باع يبدأ يشترى على مراحل مره أخرى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> بعد نزول مفتعل اليوم وبفوليوم ضعيف
> دخلت الصناديق والأجانب شراء مره أخرى 
> من باع يبدأ يشترى على مراحل مره أخرى

  
صباح النور يا نور

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد النزله دى إحنا منبهيين عليها 
ماحدش عنده حجه

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أعتقد النزله دى إحنا منبهيين عليها 
> ماحدش عنده حجه

  
عداك العيب يا با شا

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

ياباشا بيتم التعامل مع الوضع ايا كان بناء على كلامك طبعا والحمد لله بالاخر الفوز لنا.....

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الاجانب شاريين بفارق49 مليون المصريين بيع بفارق 35 مليون العرب بيع بفارق 13 مليون يعني المصريين الحلوين و العرب بيرموا  اسهمهم للاجانب كالعاده

----------


## نور المصرى

النيل للحليج إدى إشارة دخول

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق حتى الأن أثبت حسن نيته

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أ / نور 
> اخذت اليكو على 23.25
> غدا المفترض يفتحوا الحدود السعرية علية
> اغلاق اليوم23.70 + 3.75 الاكتتاب / 4 = 6.85
> ات شاء الله غدا مش هيكسر 10 جنية
> بس ربتا يستر والكوركشن ماياثرشى علية

   بالمللى متر يا حبيبى بالمللى متر  شكرا يا استاذ نور يا غالى :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

> بالمللى متر يا حبيبى بالمللى متر  شكرا يا استاذ نور يا غالى

 ربنا يباركلك فيها
وعلى فكره الإكتتاب مش 3.75ج 
الإكتتاب 3 أسهم لكل سهم بقيمة 1ج + قرشين ونصف لكل سهم مصاريف
يعنى 3.075

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ربنا يباركلك فيها
> وعلى فكره الإكتتاب مش 3.75ج 
> الإكتتاب 3 أسهم لكل سهم بقيمة 1ج + قرشين ونصف لكل سهم مصاريف
> يعنى 3.075

  
تمام يا باشا 
المصاريف الادارية 2.5 قروش وليس 25 قرش

----------


## mannon

الحمد لله ياستاذ نور اليكو قفل انهارده 12.25 جنيه  :18:  واحنا بكده دخلنا الاكتتاب ، ايه رأى حضرتك نبيع بكره ونرجع نخده تانى  ، ولا شايف ان السهم هيكمل ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> الحمد لله ياستاذ نور اليكو قفل انهارده 12.25 جنيه  واحنا بكده دخلنا الاكتتاب ، ايه رأى حضرتك نبيع بكره ونرجع نخده تانى  ، ولا شايف ان السهم هيكمل ؟

 أنا رأيى عند ال 13ج ونودعه شوية عشان أكيد ناس كتير هاتتهافت عليه
وأعتقد هاتبقى فرصه للتصريف عليهم
ولو ريح تانى لحدود ال 10ج ناخده مره أخرى
لازم يكون عندنا سياسة جنى الأرباح 
السهم جيد ولو طلع وكمل ماحدش يدعى عليا 
ده رأيى الشخصى وبدون أى معلومات 
نبدأ نطلع على أجزاء
وبارك الله فيما رزق 
ونبص على النيل للحليج
وألماكو
وجنوب الوادى

----------


## mannon

وانا معاك يحبى فى اى حاجه تقولها 
الله يباركلنا فيك

----------


## نور المصرى

> وانا معاك يحبى فى اى حاجه تقولها 
> الله يباركلنا فيك

 أنا عملت تعديل علىالمشاركة بتاعتى 
راجع عليها

----------


## mannon

انشاء الله يغالى ، نراقب غدا وربنا يسهل 
وشكرا جدا لاهتمامك

----------


## سمير صيام

قانون اسواق المال للبورصة المصرية يا نور اصدر اميارح  البرلمان يقر تعديلات قانون سوق المال: الحبس عامين وغرامة 20 مليون جنيه عقوبة كشف أسرار البورصة

----------


## نور المصرى

> قانون اسواق المال للبورصة المصرية يا نور اصدر امبارح  البرلمان يقر تعديلات قانون سوق المال: الحبس عامين وغرامة 20 مليون جنيه عقوبة كشف أسرار البورصة

 أنت عايز تحبسنى يا أبو سمره :Ohmy:   
ولو 
فداكم برضه  :AA:   
ياعم إحنا بنقول اللى شايفينه على الشاشة
مجرد وجهة نظر 
ولا معلومات ولا حاجه
مين جاب سيرة المعلومات :Stick Out Tongue:    
أمانه عليكم لو إتحبست لمولى الكفالة 20 مليون جنيه  :Doh:

----------


## نور المصرى

تقضي التعديلات الجديدة بعقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن 20 ألف جنيه ولا تزيد علي 20 مليون جنيه أو بإحداهما علي من أفشي سرا اتصل به بحكم عمله تطبيقا لأحكام هذا القانون أو حقق نفعاً منه هو أو زوجه أو أولاده أو أثبت في تقاريره وقائع غير صحيحة أو أغفل في هذه التقارير وقائع تؤثر في نتائجها أو إذا تعامل في الأوراق المالية بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون.   
الحمد لله 
ده على الموظفين بحكم عملهم فى الشركات
أنا براءه  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنت عايز تحبسنى يا أبو سمره  
> ولو 
> فداكم برضه   
> ياعم إحنا بنقول اللى شايفينه على الشاشة
> مجرد وجهة نظر 
> ولا معلومات ولا حاجه
> مين جاب سيرة المعلومات   
> أمانه عليكم لو إتحبست لمولى الكفالة 20 مليون جنيه

 فداك ياباشا
احنا نقدر نحبسك برضه بس مجرد فكرة عن الموضوع مادام يخص البورصة المصرية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
انا حاسس بغدر من السوق اليوم شايف تصريف
BuySellForeigners.98 %5.75 %Arabs6.61 %8.35 %Domestic92.41 %85.89 %

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع 
الحديد والصلب كما نبهنا منذ يومين والحمد لله عامله شغل حلو
وكذلك جنوب الوادى
وأيضا النيل للحليج 
فاضل الموكوسة بتاعتنا الكابلات

----------


## نور المصرى

النصر للحاصلات الزراعية
إذا إستطاع الإستقرار فوق 31ج
ممكن ناخد أجزاء فيه

----------


## eg_falcon

> فداك ياباشا  احنا نقدر نحبسك برضه بس مجرد فكرة عن الموضوع مادام يخص البورصة المصرية

 ايه يا ابو سمرة انت سيبت العملات و اديتها اسهم ولا ايه الحكاية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> صباح الخير علىالجميع 
> الحديد والصلب كما نبهنا منذ يومين والحمد لله عامله شغل حلو
> وكذلك جنوب الوادى
> وأيضا النيل للحليج 
> فاضل الموكوسة بتاعتنا الكابلات

  
الصعيد يا استاز نور 
اعمل فيها اية

----------


## نور المصرى

> الصعيد يا استاز نور 
> اعمل فيها اية

 ممكن تبدلها بالنيل للحليج

----------


## نور المصرى

> النصر للحاصلات الزراعية
> إذا إستطاع الإستقرار فوق 31ج
> ممكن ناخد أجزاء فيه

 الأن 33ج

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق الأن فى مرحلة جنى أرباح سريعة

----------


## ayad

أ/نور  نور الله وجهك
عندي فيصل بالدولار ب9.07ولم أكتتب حتي الآن في أسهم زيادة رأس المال ماذا أعمل؟؟؟
كذلك عندي المنتجعات وكنت عايز أبيع عند 8ج ولكن إنت قلت إنها بدأت الحركة وإحتفظ بيها ماذا أعمل؟؟؟
وكذلك aicهل أنتظر الجمعية أم أبيع؟؟ مع العلم كنت أود مشاركتكم في اليكو ولكن بسبب هذه الأسهم الغير متحركة لم أستطع؟ماذا أعمل مع شكري والسلام

----------


## ayad

وماذا عن الكابلات هل خلص التجميع أم ماذا؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/نور  نور الله وجهك
> عندي فيصل بالدولار ب9.07ولم أكتتب حتي الآن في أسهم زيادة رأس المال ماذا أعمل؟؟؟
> كذلك عندي المنتجعات وكنت عايز أبيع عند 8ج ولكن إنت قلت إنها بدأت الحركة وإحتفظ بيها ماذا أعمل؟؟؟
> وكذلك aicهل أنتظر الجمعية أم أبيع؟؟ مع العلم كنت أود مشاركتكم في اليكو ولكن بسبب هذه الأسهم الغير متحركة لم أستطع؟ماذا أعمل مع شكري والسلام

  

> وماذا عن الكابلات هل خلص التجميع أم ماذا؟؟؟

 إيهاللى مأخرك فى الإكتتاب
لازم تكتتب عشان تعوض الفرق
المنتجعات عليها تجميع لكن بطيئة
ممكن تبدلها ب النيل للحليج أو ألماكو 
وترجعلها لما تبدأ الحركه
aic إحتفظ
الكابلات ميكر رخم وضعف الفوليوم فى إتجاه هبوطى ينبئ ببداية الحركة يامسهل

----------


## ayad

هل ممكن أذود كمية الكابلات بحيث يقل المتوسط بدلا من الماكو

----------


## نور المصرى

> هل ممكن أذود كمية الكابلات بحيث يقل المتوسط بدلا من الماكو

 ألماكو أفضل

----------


## ayad

وكذلك بالنسبة لفيصل بالدولار لايوجد عندي سيولة الآن هل أبعيه لكي أكتتب فيه؟ وسعره الآن ليس ببعيد عن سعر الآكتتاب؟ إكتتابه ب6.55دولار

----------


## نور المصرى

> وكذلك بالنسبة لفيصل بالدولار لايوجد عندي سيولة الآن هل أبعيه لكي أكتتب فيه؟ وسعره الآن ليس ببعيد عن سعر الآكتتاب؟ إكتتابه ب6.55دولار

 بصراحة أمر محير
دى ترجعلك بسبب قرب الأسعار من بعضها

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو الهاى 13.04 
ودلوقتى 12ج
ياريت نكون جنينا أرباح

----------


## عياد

القاهرة للاسكان اختراق بحجم تداول عالي   أعتقد يمكن الشراء من مستوى المقاومة المكسورة عند  24.80

----------


## نور المصرى

> القاهرة للاسكان اختراق بحجم تداول عالي   أعتقد يمكن الشراء من مستوى المقاومة المكسورة عند  24.80

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  
سبقتنى ياعياد

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

استاذنا توقعاتك لسيناريوا غداااا ان شاء الله.........

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذنا توقعاتك لسيناريوا غداااا ان شاء الله.........

 صعود إنتقائى لبعض الأسهم
وصعود للسوق مشوب بالحذر وجنى أرباح سريع 
قد نرى فى النيل للحليج العجب غدا
والله أعلم  
راقبوا سيمو للورق

----------


## عياد

> سبقتنى ياعياد

 اهلا استاذ نور   طيب هل تعتقد انه ممكن يوصل 24.80 - 25.00 ام يكمل المشوار مباشرة ؟ السهم عليه كلام انه سيعلن نهاية الشهر الحالي زيادة راس المال وأتوقع ان السهم له انطلاقة مبدئيا حتى 30 جنيه ثم 40 جنيه  .   خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> اهلا استاذ نور   طيب هل تعتقد انه ممكن يوصل 24.80 - 25.00 ام يكمل المشوار مباشرة ؟ السهم عليه كلام انه سيعلن نهاية الشهر الحالي زيادة راس المال وأتوقع ان السهم له انطلاقة مبدئيا حتى 30 جنيه ثم 40 جنيه  .   خالص تحياتي

 ممكن يعمل ثرو باك
إبتداء من 25.5 إلى 24.8
نبدأ بتكوين مراكز شراء فيه من هذه النقاط 
غير كده يفتح الله
السوق مايشجعش الواحد يجرى ورا أسهم إتنفخت

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع 
سيمو وأداء جيد 
وراقبوا الخليجية الكندية فيها خير إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> صباح الخير علىالجميع 
> سيمو وأداء جيد 
> وراقبوا الخليجية الكندية فيها خير إن شاء الله

  
صباح النور يا استاز نور 
اية راى ساعدتك فى مصر للزيوت والصابون وكذلك القاهرة للذيوت والصابون؟ 
انا متفق معاكم ان القاهرة للاسكان لاذم يروح الى مستويات فوق 40 جنية لكى ينجح الاكتتاب لان سعر السهم المكتتب فية 5 جنية .

----------


## نور المصرى

كما وعدتكم المشروعات الأن
34ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح النور يا استاز نور 
> اية راى ساعدتك فى مصر للزيوت والصابون وكذلك القاهرة للذيوت والصابون؟ 
> انا متفق معاكم ان القاهرة للاسكان لاذم يروح الى مستويات فوق 40 جنية لكى ينجح الاكتتاب لان سعر السهم المكتتب فية 5 جنية .

 مصر للزيوت أقوى إن شاء الله
القاهرة قصتها هاتطول شوية لهواة الإستثمار وأرباح قوية أيضا بإذن الله

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

ياابو نور مساء الفل بلغ ميكر الكابلات ان الناس بدأت تشحت خليه يفكها شوية. بس على فكرة مش عارف ليه حاسس باطمئنان من ناحية المؤشر عموما يامسهل يارب.......

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ/ نور اية رايك فى الكلام دة  منقووووووووووووووووول   اخوانى من المساهمين هذا اول موضوع لى على المنتدى  وانا اعمل محاسب باحدى الشركات وطبعا مساهم فى البورصة وعندى حكاية اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها  منذ ايام قراءت خبر عن شركة المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية لفت نظرى وقررت انا ومجموعة من اصدقائى التاكد من هذة الاخبار  واقسم بالله الذى تهتز لة السموات والارض قسما احاسب علية ان كل ما اذكرة هو ما حدث والله على ما اقولة شهيد  ------------------------ قررت انا ومعى ثلاثة من اصدقائى الذهاب الى شركة المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية بلمقر الرئيسى للشركة بلحى السادس بمدينة نصر 7 شارع المخيم الدائم  فوجدنا صرحا كبيرا عملاقا ودخلنا الشركة على اساس اننا من مساهمى الشركة وطلبنا مقابلة احدى المسئولين وبلفعل جلسنا مع مدير عام اتحاد المساهمين فهو رجل فاضل كما نراة  وسئلناة عن الشركة وخبر اعادة الهيكلة الذة نشرتة جريدة العالم اليوم يوم 11/5/2008 وعن هيكل المليكية للشركة فكانت اجابتة كالاتى  الخبر صحيحا مائة فى المئة وبلفعل الاستاذ فتحى قزمان رئيس مجلس الادارة يعقد اجتماعات موكثفة مع المدعى العام الاشتراكى ومندوب من البنك الاهلى وتم الاتفاق على تسوية المديونية على الشركة مقابل قطعة ارض وبعض التنازلات عن كثير من الفوائد من طرف البنك الاهلى  اما عن هيكل الملكية فعطنا ورقة بها كل التفاصيل وهو كلاتى  شركة القومية للتشيد والتعمير 20% رجل الاعمال الكويتى ناصر الخرافى 38% والباقى بين شركات التامين وتداول حر فى السوق  -------------------- وكان السؤال الثانى ماذا بعد اعلان التسوية  اجاب خيرا من يجبيكم على هذا السؤال الاستاذ سعيد المدير الادارى  فنزلنا على الفور الى الدور الثانى وقبلنا الاستاذ سعيد  وسئلناة هل فعلا الشركة تسعى للاعادة الهيكلة وتسوية مع البنك الاهلى ؟ اجاب نعم نعم بل اننا اقتربنا جدا من اعلان هذة التسوية على الملاء لجميع وسائل العلام بعد وضع الرتوش الاخيرة  ثم سئلناة ماذا بعد اعلان التسوية ؟ اجاب الدعوة لعقد جمعية عمومية عادية وغير عادية لاقرار  1-اما تجزئة السهم الى خمس اسهم ثم زيادة لرئس المال بععد من 5 الى 10 اسهم  او تخفيض القيمة الاسمية للسهم من 5 جنيهات الى 1 جنية ثم زيادة رئس المال من 15 الى 20 سهم لكل سهم اصلى  هذا حسب رئى الجمعية العمومية  كما اضاف ان الشركة تعمل فى انشاء المرافق فقط ولاكنها سوف تضيف الى انشطاتها نشاط الاستثمار العقارى وعن فروع الشركة سئلناة فاجاب  لنا فروع كثيرة داخل مصر وخارجها  اما عن الفروع داخل مصر كالاتى  فرع المركز الرئيس 7 شارع المخيم الدائم الحى السادس مدينة نصر تليفون 24017582-24017580 فرع شارع البورصة تليفون 23928492 فرع شارع طلعت حرب تليفون 25785472 فرع السادس من اكتوبر تليفون 38355149 فرع شارع المصانع تليفون 48259653 للاتصال المباشر بمكتب الاستاذ سعيد بلمركز الرئيسى تليفون 22630162 اما عن فروع الشركة خارج مصر  هناك فروع فى الامارات والسعودية واليمن وقطر كلها تعمل فيما عادة فرع الامارات  فرع شارع البورصة  اعيد عليكم ان هذا الكلام ماعرفناة من داخل الشركة واقسم بالله مرة اخرى ان ما قلتة هو ما عرفناة وان اعلان التسوية سيكون خلال عشر ايام على اقصى تقدير ويشهد اللة على ما اقول  وفقنكم اللة لما فية الخير لكل المساهمين  كما اننى اشكر ادارة المنتدى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

لاعادة هيكلة الشركة : المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية تدرس تجزئة القيمة الاسمية وسداد مديونيات البنك الاهلى العالم اليوم المصرية GetAllLocalTime (2008, 5-1, 11 , '06:57:00' );الاحد 11 مايو 2008 9:57 ص  روابط متعلقة المشروعات الصناعية والهندسيةاشار موقع "ارب فاينانس" ان مصادر بشركة المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية اكدت ان الشركة تدرس اجراء اعادة هيكلة شاملة للشركة وتتضمن اعادة هيكلة شاملة للشركة وتتضمن اعادة الهيكلة تجزئة القيمة الاسمية لاسهم الشركة الى 5 اسهم وزيادة رأس المال بالقيمة الاسمية بعد التجزئة . واشارت المصادر الى ان عمليات اعادة الهيكلة سوف تتم بعد اتفاق الشركة مع البنك الاهلى لسداد المديونيات المستحقة على الشركة . واوضحت ان هناك مفاوضات تجرى فى الوقت الحالى بين البنك الاهلى والشركة للتوصل الى اتفاق على كيفية سداد هذه المديونيات ويبلغ رأس مال الشركة 30 مليون جنيه موزعة على 6 ملايين سهم بقيمة اسمية 5 جنيهات .

----------


## eg_falcon

> أ/ نور اية رايك فى الكلام دة  منقووووووووووووووووول   اخوانى من المساهمين هذا اول موضوع لى على المنتدى  وانا اعمل محاسب باحدى الشركات وطبعا مساهم فى البورصة وعندى حكاية اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها  منذ ايام قراءت خبر عن شركة المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية لفت نظرى وقررت انا ومجموعة من اصدقائى التاكد من هذة الاخبار  واقسم بالله الذى تهتز لة السموات والارض قسما احاسب علية ان كل ما اذكرة هو ما حدث والله على ما اقولة شهيد  ------------------------ قررت انا ومعى ثلاثة من اصدقائى الذهاب الى شركة المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية بلمقر الرئيسى للشركة بلحى السادس بمدينة نصر 7 شارع المخيم الدائم  فوجدنا صرحا كبيرا عملاقا ودخلنا الشركة على اساس اننا من مساهمى الشركة وطلبنا مقابلة احدى المسئولين وبلفعل جلسنا مع مدير عام اتحاد المساهمين فهو رجل فاضل كما نراة  وسئلناة عن الشركة وخبر اعادة الهيكلة الذة نشرتة جريدة العالم اليوم يوم 11/5/2008 وعن هيكل المليكية للشركة فكانت اجابتة كالاتى  الخبر صحيحا مائة فى المئة وبلفعل الاستاذ فتحى قزمان رئيس مجلس الادارة يعقد اجتماعات موكثفة مع المدعى العام الاشتراكى ومندوب من البنك الاهلى وتم الاتفاق على تسوية المديونية على الشركة مقابل قطعة ارض وبعض التنازلات عن كثير من الفوائد من طرف البنك الاهلى  اما عن هيكل الملكية فعطنا ورقة بها كل التفاصيل وهو كلاتى  شركة القومية للتشيد والتعمير 20% رجل الاعمال الكويتى ناصر الخرافى 38% والباقى بين شركات التامين وتداول حر فى السوق  -------------------- وكان السؤال الثانى ماذا بعد اعلان التسوية  اجاب خيرا من يجبيكم على هذا السؤال الاستاذ سعيد المدير الادارى  فنزلنا على الفور الى الدور الثانى وقبلنا الاستاذ سعيد  وسئلناة هل فعلا الشركة تسعى للاعادة الهيكلة وتسوية مع البنك الاهلى ؟ اجاب نعم نعم بل اننا اقتربنا جدا من اعلان هذة التسوية على الملاء لجميع وسائل العلام بعد وضع الرتوش الاخيرة  ثم سئلناة ماذا بعد اعلان التسوية ؟ اجاب الدعوة لعقد جمعية عمومية عادية وغير عادية لاقرار  1-اما تجزئة السهم الى خمس اسهم ثم زيادة لرئس المال بععد من 5 الى 10 اسهم  او تخفيض القيمة الاسمية للسهم من 5 جنيهات الى 1 جنية ثم زيادة رئس المال من 15 الى 20 سهم لكل سهم اصلى  هذا حسب رئى الجمعية العمومية  كما اضاف ان الشركة تعمل فى انشاء المرافق فقط ولاكنها سوف تضيف الى انشطاتها نشاط الاستثمار العقارى وعن فروع الشركة سئلناة فاجاب  لنا فروع كثيرة داخل مصر وخارجها  اما عن الفروع داخل مصر كالاتى  فرع المركز الرئيس 7 شارع المخيم الدائم الحى السادس مدينة نصر تليفون 24017582-24017580 فرع شارع البورصة تليفون 23928492 فرع شارع طلعت حرب تليفون 25785472 فرع السادس من اكتوبر تليفون 38355149 فرع شارع المصانع تليفون 48259653 للاتصال المباشر بمكتب الاستاذ سعيد بلمركز الرئيسى تليفون 22630162 اما عن فروع الشركة خارج مصر  هناك فروع فى الامارات والسعودية واليمن وقطر كلها تعمل فيما عادة فرع الامارات  فرع شارع البورصة  اعيد عليكم ان هذا الكلام ماعرفناة من داخل الشركة واقسم بالله مرة اخرى ان ما قلتة هو ما عرفناة وان اعلان التسوية سيكون خلال عشر ايام على اقصى تقدير ويشهد اللة على ما اقول  وفقنكم اللة لما فية الخير لكل المساهمين  كما اننى اشكر ادارة المنتدى

 يا ريت حد يقول لنا تاثير الكلام ده على السهم ايه

----------


## Abuhameela

> اللى ما يعرفش يقول عدس    باين عليها ام محمد لبستك كتييييييير فى الحيط

 بكره الايام تعرفك :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

السلام عليكم وصباح الخير على الجميع 
المشروعات تكلمنا عنها منذ فتره
وقد بدأت الصعود بعد ماعذبتنا
وجاء هبوط السوق الحاد
ليحدث لها نكسة
وقد عادت وتجننت فى جلسة يوم الخميس وجابت 34ج 
أخبار التقسيم ودخول المقصوره صحيحة
الشركة قوية بالفعل 
وكما وعدناكم ستروا الخير فى السهم إن شاء الله

----------


## eng_hisham

> السلام عليكم وصباح الخير على الجميع 
> المشروعات تكلمنا عنها منذ فتره
> وقد بدأت الصعود بعد ماعذبتنا
> وجاء هبوط السوق الحاد
> ليحدث لها نكسة
> وقد عادت وتجننت فى جلسة يوم الخميس وجابت 34ج 
> أخبار التقسيم ودخول المقصوره صحيحة
> الشركة قوية بالفعل 
> وكما وعدناكم ستروا الخير فى السهم إن شاء الله

  
صباح الورد يانور 
يعني نشيل اوردر البيع اللي على 75ج وندخل التقسيم وضرب النار ده ولا نسيبه وبارك الله فيما رزق

----------


## نور المصرى

من باع أليكو على 13ج زى ماقولنا
يقدر يشتريها النهارده بس اليوم فقط
ويطلعها على التسوية وشكرا نسيبها بقى شوية  
شمال الصعيد يمكن شرائها والطلوع على التسوية
ومن دخل معنا المصريين للإسكان
خلاص قربت إن شاء الله
ويمكن زيادة الشراء من هذه الأسعار

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> من باع أليكو على 13ج زى ماقولنا
> يقدر يشتريها النهارده بس اليوم فقط ويطلعها على التسوية وشكرا نسيبها بقى شوية  
> شمال الصعيد يمكن شرائها والطلوع على التسوية
> ومن دخل معنا المصريين للإسكان
> خلاص قربت إن شاء الله
> ويمكن زيادة الشراء من هذه الأسعار

   أ/ نور صباح الخير هل يا ترى فى جديد فى اليكو حضرتك بتنصح بالخروج منها على منتصف هذا الاسبوع ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور صباح الخير هل يا ترى فى جديد فى اليكو حضرتك بتنصح بالخروج منها على منتصف هذا الاسبوع ؟؟

 تتاخد اليوم مابين 11ج إلى 11.5 ونخرج فى حدود 14ج
وبارك الله فيما رزق
أعتقد لازم تهدى شوية

----------


## Abuhameela

إحذروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا  الأيام القادمة اللهم بلغنا اللهم فإشهد

----------


## نور المصرى

الحذر من الجرى وراء أليكو بعد إرتفاعه 
مستهدفنا من 14 إلى 15ج للبيع

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الحذر من الجرى وراء أليكو بعد إرتفاعه 
> مستهدفنا من 14 إلى 15ج للبيع

   أ / نور  انا عاوز اخش  الاية اى سى  اليوم اية رايك

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور  انا عاوز اخش  الاية اى سى  اليوم اية رايك

 إيه أى سى
تقد ر تاخده وتعمل حسابك تشتغل عليه تريدات
هايقعد فتره محصور فى منطقه سعرية واحده 
عشان مش هايطلع بيها دلوقتى
لحين البت فى أمر دخول المقصورة والموافقه فى الجمعية على إكتتاب تانى 
عشان صاحب الشركة عليز يلم 51% من الأسهم
وترجعله شركته

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى كان محبوس فىالمشروعات وسألنى الأسبوع الماضى وهى ب 22ج
وقولتله لو مستعجل بيع فى ال 38ج 
الأن 39.5ج 
أعتقد كده عرفت أصرف عليكوا  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور السلام عليكم  معلهش انا اسف هتقل عليك  بس  انا شاري كمية كبيرة من المشروعات على سعر 27 جنيه وبصراحة قلقان جدا من السهم ده ياريت تعرفني الخروج من على اي سعر وارجو تحديد المدة لو تكرمت ولو عندك خبر بخصوص السهم يا ريت اعرفه لو تكرمت وشكرا جزيلا لك

  

> إحتفاظ لمدة من شهر ل شهرين وربنا هايكرمك فيها لو مستعجل لما تشوف 38 بيع نصف الكمية

 مبسوط ياعم
بعد أسبوع واحد أهه 
ربنا يكرمك إن شاء الله
أخر سعر 39.99

----------


## VEVA

> مبسوط ياعم
> بعد أسبوع واحد أهه 
> ربنا يكرمك إن شاء الله
> أخر سعر 39.99

  
الله  يخليك  يا استاذ نور وشكرا جزيلا  لك على متابعتك  واهتمامك   
بس ايه رايك  اخرج على كام  لان مسالة الخروج امتى من السهم انا لا اجيدها بصراحة ايه رايك  
السعر المناسب كام للخروج وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله  يخليك  يا استاذ نور وشكرا جزيلا  لك على متابعتك  واهتمامك   
> بس ايه رايك  اخرج على كام  لان مسالة الخروج امتى من السهم انا لا اجيدها بصراحة ايه رايك  
> السعر المناسب كام للخروج وشكرا جزيلا لك

 هاديك طريقتين لك حرية إختيار أحدهما ممكن تخرج غدا بنصف كميتك فوق 40ج ولوريح ل33ج تاخدهم تانى يبقى قللت متوسطك او تخرج برأس مالك وتسيب ربحك بس فى السهم حتى نهاية مشواره

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات  السهم الذى عذب الكثير أظهر كرامه اليوم نلقاه فوق 4ج قريبا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الكابلات السهم الذى عذب الكثير أظهر كرامه اليوم نلقاه فوق 4ج قريبا

  
يارب ياستاز نور احسن الواحد 
بداء يقلق منة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> هاديك طريقتين لك حرية إختيار أحدهما ممكن تخرج غدا بنصف كميتك فوق 40ج ولوريح ل33ج تاخدهم تانى يبقى قللت متوسطك او تخرج برأس مالك وتسيب ربحك بس فى السهم حتى نهاية مشواره

   
استاز ورئيس قسم  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
قد نرىاليوم تريحة فى الأسعار والكيس طالع
عكس أمس تماماً 
الأسهم الجيده للشراء المصريين للإسكان
الكابلات
مطاحن شمال

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق جنى أرباح غير طبيعى
الحذر
اللى معاه سهم كسبان يجنى أرباحه
لحد مانشوف هانستقر على إيه

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين للإسكان ياجماعة البريك أوت 17.25

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك على اللى خد المصريين 
وعلى اللى سمع الكلام

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور باركلى انا دخلت الاية اى سى   5.08
خش بقى انت كمان علشان انا بتفائل بيك

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور باركلى انا دخلت الاية اى سى   5.08
> خش بقى انت كمان علشان انا بتفائل بيك

 ههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك  
أنا إشتريت لكح النهارده

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مبروك  
> أنا إشتريت لكح النهارده

  
ربنا يبارك لك فية انا سامع علية كلام كويس

----------


## نور المصرى

> ربنا يبارك لك فية انا سامع علية كلام كويس

 سمعك سليم

----------


## Mr.Lonely

السلام علي الجميع 
بارك الله فيكم .. 
لم اقصد ابدا ان اخرج عن الموضوع. 
لكن عندي استفسار بسيط قد يوجد له موضوع في المنتدي لكنني لم اجده.. 
كنت اشاهد برنامج عن البورصة المصرية ( انا لا افهم اي شئ في بورصة الاسهم ) وكل ما اقوم به هو متاجرة في الفوركس ولكن بما ان هناك بورصة في بلدنا ويدخلها الكصير وكما اري من الموضوع ان هناك ربح لا بأس به. 
اريد ان اتعلم هذه البورصة او اعرف عنها علي الاقل.. 
وماهو البورتفوليو..؟ الاسم ده عجبني اوي.. 
شكرا ليكم مقدما 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

:Asvc:  

> السلام علي الجميع 
> بارك الله فيكم .. 
> لم اقصد ابدا ان اخرج عن الموضوع. 
> لكن عندي استفسار بسيط قد يوجد له موضوع في المنتدي لكنني لم اجده.. 
> كنت اشاهد برنامج عن البورصة المصرية ( انا لا افهم اي شئ في بورصة الاسهم ) وكل ما اقوم به هو متاجرة في الفوركس ولكن بما ان هناك بورصة في بلدنا ويدخلها الكصير وكما اري من الموضوع ان هناك ربح لا بأس به. 
> اريد ان اتعلم هذه البورصة او اعرف عنها علي الاقل.. 
> وماهو البورتفوليو..؟ الاسم ده عجبني اوي.. 
> شكرا ليكم مقدما 
> تحياتي

 مرحبا بك وإن شاء الله تستفاد  
وسنقوم بمساعدتك إن شاء الله
بالنسبة للبورتفوليو
ده معناه إعداداتك الشخصية
وكتعريف شامل إقرأ الآتى   
يمكنك مشاهدة هذا الرابط الهام :  ماهو البـــورتفــوليو؟؟ ماأهميته؟وكيف يتم تنسيقه وترتيبه في حقائب خاصه (تقرير مصور)  
بخصوص البورتفوليو
لك هذه المعلومات لعها تشبع فكرتك
نال البورتفوليو Portfolio انتباها دوليا من قبل المربين الذين أثبتوا أن البورتفليو أداة حقيقية أصيلة (Authentic) تعرض إنجازات الفرد وإبداعاته وأفضل أعماله موثقة بالأدلة، وتقدم دليلا موثقا بالبراهين على التقدم في مجالات عديدة وعلى فترات زمنية متتابعة. 
ويعني البورتفوليو أنه سجل يعرض إنجازات الفرد وأعماله الأصيلة التي جمعت على فترة زمنية معينة كما أنه طريقة موضوعية لعرض التقدم الذي حدث في أعمال الفرد موثقة بالأدلة على هذا التقدم.
ويعني بالبورتفوليو التقني أنه سجل لتجميع إنجازات الفرد وتقدمه في عدة مجالات مع استخدام التقنيات في تنظيم المعلومات وتوثيقها.   
أن بناء البورتفوليو له شروط اتفق عليها أنصار مدرسة البورتفوليو، وهي أن يشمل:
1- السيرة الذاتية لصاحب البورتفوليو ومكوناتها (عشرة مكونات).
2- اختيار أفضل الأعمال والإنجازات. ولتحقيق هذا الشرط سوف يكون الاختيار لأفضل الأعمال من المحورين التربوي وخدمة الإسلام.
3- التقدم الذي حدث في إنجازات صاحب البورتفوليو على فترات زمنية معينة. ولتحقيق هذا الشرط فسوف يتم عرض النمو والتقدم الذي حققه "خادم الحرمين الشريفين" في المجال التربوي وخدمة الإسلام في عقدين.
4- مجال الأعمال التطوعية على الصعيدين المحلي والعالمي. فمن شروط بناء البورتفوليو عرض الأعمال التطوعية لصاحب البورتفوليو، 
يعد الفنانون أول من عرف البورتفوليو كحقيبة تعرض سيرتهم الذاتية وأفضل أعمالهم وإبداعاتهم وكذلك تعرض أعمالهم التي تشير إلى تقدم فنهم عبر فترات زمنية متعاقبة (Davis, 1998 ).
حاز البورتفوليو- قرب مطلع الألفية الجديدة- على اهتمام دولي من قبل المربين الذين أثبتوا أنه أداة حقيقية أصيلة (Authentic)، تعرض إنجازات الفرد وإبداعاته وأفضل أعماله موثقة بالأدلة، وتقدم دليلا موثقا بالبراهين على التقدم في مجالات عديدة وعلى فترات زمنية متتابعة (Curry & Cruz, 2000, Salend, 2000, Goldsby & Fazal, 2000, Labaskey, 2000, Ediger, 2000, Barrett, 2000, Frederick & Mcbride, 2000, Hewite, 2001, Seung, 2001, Painter, 2001, Dorothy & Cook, 2001, Pool, 2001, Foote & Vermette, 2001).
وقد بدأت الجامعات في الدول المتقدمة الاهتمام بإعداد بورتفوليو في جميع التخصصات، فشاع بورتفوليو الطبيب، والصيدلي، والمهندس، والفنان، والمعلم، والإداري، والمشرف التربوي, بل أصبح الحصول على الرخص المهنية في المجالات المختلفة مشروطا بإعداد بورتفوليو.
ويقوم البورتفوليو على المقدمة المنطقية القائلة: إن الخبرات تمر وتنتهي دون أن تتاح الفرص للرجوع إليها والاستفادة منها، وعلى العكس فالبورتفوليو يجعل الخبرات باقية مستمرة لأنه يمكن الرجوع إليها والاستفادة منها (Stone, 1998, p.106، بكار والبسام، 2001 , ص143).
وفي ضوء هذه المقدمة المنطقية تتضح قيمة بناء بورتفوليو للقيادات السياسية يعرض سيرتهم الذاتية وخبراتهم وإنجازاتهم وإبداعاتهم في فنون السياسية وتقدم أوطانهم حتى يستفاد منها عبر الأحقاب الزمنية المتعاقبة وبذلك يصبح البورتفوليو محكا يمكن الرجوع إليه لتحديد من أين يبدأ من يخلفهم.
وعلى الرغم من شيوع استخدام البورتفوليو حيث بلغت الدراسات التي راجعتها الباحثات باستخدام قواعد المعلومات المختلفة( [1])(870) دراسة في بناء البورتفوليو وفوائده وتقويمه إلا أن هذه الدراسات لم تتضمن دراسة واحدة عن بناء بورتفوليو للقيادات السياسية الدولية. لذا فإن فكرة بناء يورتفوليو"لخادم الحرمين الشريفين" تعد أول دراسة على مستوى العالم تلفت الانتباه إلى إعداد بورتفوليو خاص بالحكام. إذ إنهم من أحق الشخصيات بإعداد بورتفوليو لهم لأن البورتفوليو يعد سجلا يتضمن سيرتهم الذاتية وإبداعهم في فنون القيادة، وإنجازاتهم على المستوى الدولي والعالمي في شتى المجالات.
ويتميز البورتفوليوعن الكتاب المؤلف في قيمته الوثائقية التي تجعل البورتفوليو سجلا حقيقيا أصيلا لأن كل معلومة يتضمنها لابد وأن يصاحبها دليل يثبت صحتها. كما يتميز عن الكتاب المؤلف في إبراز الحس الزمني فمن أغراض البورتفوليو عرض التقدم الذي حدث ولا يتم الإقناع بالتقدم إلا إذا عرض حدوثه في تتابع زمني وموثقا بالأدلة، وأخيرا يتميز عن الكتاب المؤلف في أنه يعرض السيرة الذاتية لصاحب البورتفوليو (Verkler, 2000, Riggs & Sandin, 2000, 
البورتفوليو Portfolio 
يعرف البورتفوليو على أنه "سجل يعرض إنجازات الفرد عبر فترة زمنية معينة"، (Curry & Cruz, 2000, P. 34). كما يقصد به "أنه سجل لتجميع الأعمال الأصيلة التي جمعت على فترة زمنية معينة"، (Slalend, 2000, p. 265). 
كما يعني "أنه مثالية لإثارة النمو لأنه يوثق كلا من الخطوات والإنجازات عبر فترات زمنية متتابعة"، (Manning , 2000, p.97).
أما البورتفوليو التقني فهو يعني "أنه سجل لتجميع جهود الفرد وإنجازاته وتقدمه في مجال أو عدة مجالات مع استخدام تقنيات تسمح بتقدم البورتفوليو في تنظيم معلوماته في صيغ متعددة كالسجلات وشرائط الفيديو والرسوم البيانية"، (Barrett,2000, p. 14-15).
أما البورتفوليو التقني في هذه الدراسة فيعني "أنه حقيبة أو أسطوانة مبرمجة تعرض السيرة الذاتية لخادم الحرمين الشريفين" وإنجازاته وإبداعاته في مجالين (التعليم عامة، وتعليم المرأة خاصة) و(الأعمال التطوعية لخدمة المجتمعين المحلي والعالمي). وهذه الإنجازات والإبداعات موثقة بالأدلة التقنية ويستخدم في بنائها الصور والرسوم البيانية والسجلات السمعية وشرائط الفيديو والسلاسل الخطية والتحقيقات بالبريد الإلكتروني، والنصوص وبرامج الإنترنت، كما تعرض التقدم في هذين المجالين عبر فترات زمنية متتابعة لعقدين". 
فوائد البورتفوليو
سجل أنصار مدرسة البورتفوليو فوائد عديدة للبورتفوليو ولكن سوف تختار الباحثات الفوائد ذات العلاقة بموضوع الدراسة الحالية وفيما يلي عرض لفوائد البورتفوليو:
1- يعد مؤشرا على النمو والتقدم وأفضل الأعمال(Jardine, 1996) .
2- سجل لتحليل الذات ((Potthoff etal , 1996. 
3- سجل للخبرات في مجالات مختلفة فيمكن استخدامه مستقبلا للتعلم والاستفادة من هذه الخبرات (1999م، وLiebars).
4- يعرض أنموذجا حيا لتطبيق المعارف والخبرات والمهارات في مجالات عديدة (بكار والبسام، 2001م). 
النظرية التي يقوم عليها بناء البورتفوليو
يرى أنصار مدرسة البورتفوليو أن البورتفوليو يقوم على نظرية الفرضية لذا فإن بناء البورتفوليو يقوم على ثلاثة أغراض تعد المحكات الرئيسة لبنائه وتقويمه وهي تجميع الخبرات واختيار أفضل الأعمال وإبراز التقدم الذي حدث في أداء العمل المختار (Liebars, 1999, Barry & Shannon, 1997, Poote & Vermette, 2001, Curry & Cruz, 2000, Morgan, 1999, Pool , 2001 
(((((((((((((((( منقول ..مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع الأصلي )))))))))))))))))))))))) 
قد تكون هذه الراوبط مفيدة لك:  العمل بطريقة Portfolio  المـــــــذكــــــــرة الــــــذاتيـــــــة -

----------


## Mr.Lonely

والله ما قصرت ابدا وفعلا ردك جميل ووافي .. 
لكن انا قصدت بالبوتفوليو اللي بيستخدمه اللي في البورصة لكن عامة انا طبعا فهمت.. 
وان شاء الله انا ضيفتك علي الايميل وان شاء الله سنتحدث عن البورصة المصرية.. 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Mr.Lonely

همسة خارج الموضوع 
صراحة لم اجد مثل هذا المنتدي من قبل في شتي المجالات.. 
سرعة في الاجابة .. 
عد البخل باي شئ..
الله يبارك فيكم كلكم

----------


## eng_hisham

نور المصري  بارك الله لك في صحتك واولادك ومالك  دعوة خالصه لوجه الله في يوم الاثنين

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور المصري  بارك الله لك في صحتك واولادك ومالك  دعوة خالصه لوجه الله في يوم الاثنين

 ولك مثلها إن شاء الله     
بس إشمعنى يوم الأتنين  :016:

----------


## mannon

استاذ نور الجميل ، حبيب الملايين  :Ongue:  بعد التحيه يغالى ، انا بعت اليكو 13.50 امبارح والحمد لله ، ومش هزعل حتى لو لقيته فى 100 جنيه ، لانى دخلت الاكتتاب  :Wink Smile:  (طبعا بفضل حضرتك )  فأنا دلوقتى مسيل  :Doh:  (يعنى عندى سيوله متفهمنيش غلط  :Big Grin: ) ، ياترى حضرت تنصحنى بأيه ، وايه اخبار لكح ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور الجميل ، حبيب الملايين  بعد التحيه يغالى ، انا بعت اليكو 13.50 امبارح والحمد لله ، ومش هزعل حتى لو لقيته فى 100 جنيه ، لانى دخلت الاكتتاب  (طبعا بفضل حضرتك )  فأنا دلوقتى مسيل  (يعنى عندى سيوله متفهمنيش غلط ) ، ياترى حضرت تنصحنى بأيه ، وايه اخبار لكح ؟

 ربنا يباركلك إن شاءالله
بس ليه بعت أليكو إمبارح
أنا مش إمبارح قولت أليكو من 14 إلى 15 علىالتسوية
والحمد لله جابها النهارده 
عموما الحمد لله كله رزق 
وبلاش كلمة بفضلك عشان ده فضل ربنا أنا وسيلة فقط  
أما عن المذكور لكح
أنا دخلت شراء اليوم على 1.3
فى إنتظار الإشارة الخضرا لو جت الإشارة هاتبقى فعلا خضرا :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
وهاقولكم إن شاء الله 
بس على الأقل كل واحد ياخد بتاع 5000 سهم ويركنهم

----------


## mannon

الف شكر يغالى على اهتمامك ، وانشاء الله اطلب فى لكح بكره  ، وانتظر الاشاره الخضرا ، عشان ادخل بتقلى

----------


## نور المصرى

الجيزة للمقاولات ومطاحن مصر الوسطى
ممكن نبنى فيها مراكز شراء

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

ابوخليل ربنا يباركلك ما تحاول تشوف اخبار ميكر الكابلات لاحسن يكون بالمستشفى ولا عنده عزاء ولا اى ظروف منعاه من التداول من شهر خلينا نقوم معاه باى واجب علشان يرجع بالسلامة للشاشة الفضية........ :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> ابوخليل ربنا يباركلك ما تحاول تشوف اخبار ميكر الكابلات لاحسن يكون بالمستشفى ولا عنده عزاء ولا اى ظروف منعاه من التداول من شهر خلينا نقوم معاه باى واجب علشان يرجع بالسلامة للشاشة الفضية........

 بص يامعلم
أى نعم الكابلات ضيع على الناس فرص كتير
بس هايعوض ده كله إن شاء الله
وطول فترة التجميع تدل على قوة الصعود 
وزى ما المشروعات زهقت الناس
وبعد كده إنفجرت 
أنا من موقعى هذا أقول لكم بإذن الله 
عندما يتحرك الكابلات سيحطم جميع المقاومات فى طريقه 
وأحب أنبه على الناس ماحدش يبيع ويقول هاتريح تانى وأخدها
مش هايدى فرصه لحد 
والله على ما أقوله شهيد

----------


## نور المصرى

المطاحن بتشتغل ياجماعة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الماكو طار يا استاز نور 
 اية دة احنا ممكن نلاقى النيل وكذلك القاهرة للدواجن اغلى من تليكوم؟  سبحان الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات ممكن يدى تحت قبل مايطلع

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الكابلات ممكن يدى تحت قبل مايطلع

  
اقل فوليوم للكبلات اليوم
حتى الان 3 مليون

----------


## نور المصرى

> الماكو طار يا استاز نور 
>  اية دة احنا ممكن نلاقى النيل وكذلك القاهرة للدواجن اغلى من تليكوم؟  سبحان الله

  

> أنا رأيى عند ال 13ج ونودعه شوية عشان أكيد ناس كتير هاتتهافت عليه
> وأعتقد هاتبقى فرصه للتصريف عليهم
> ولو ريح تانى لحدود ال 10ج ناخده مره أخرى
> لازم يكون عندنا سياسة جنى الأرباح 
> السهم جيد ولو طلع وكمل ماحدش يدعى عليا 
> ده رأيى الشخصى وبدون أى معلومات 
> نبدأ نطلع على أجزاء
> وبارك الله فيما رزق 
> ونبص على النيل للحليج
> ...

  

> هل ممكن أذود كمية الكابلات بحيث يقل المتوسط بدلا من الماكو

  

> ألماكو أفضل

  
كل شيئ جايز 
بس نخلى بالنا بقه عشان أسهم المضاربات لما تخلص شغلها مش هاترحم حد
والأسهم الجيده هى اللى هاتشتغل مع الكيس 
أسهم المضاربات المفروض مع كل طلوع نجنى جزء من الأرباح

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

بالنسبة لكيس الجوافة  تتوقع حضرتك ان هيرتد من 10500
ولا فى كلام تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

> بالنسبة لكيس الجوافة  تتوقع حضرتك ان هيرتد من 10500
> ولا فى كلام تانى

 إحتمال يبقى كلام تانى

----------


## efmelp

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الأفاضل وخصوصاً الأخوة الخبراء فى التعامل مع العديد من شركات السمسرة أرجو إعطائى معلومات عن أفضل شركة سمسرة أو بنك فى رأيك ولماذا  مع الإشارة عن معلومات عن مصاريف السمسرة وفتح الحساب وخصوصاً لمستجد فى سوق الأسهم المصرية ولكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## mannon

خدت لكح انهارده على 1.30 وربنا يسهل

----------


## عياد

شاهدنا موجة بيع خلال جلسة اليوم ليواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى الدعم 10500 واذا لم يستطع الثبات فوقها فانه يستهدف مستوى الدعم التالي متوسط المدى عند 9800  . لذا ينبغي أخذ الحذر ومن المفضل الابقاء على نسبة جيدة من الكاش في المحفظة لاعادة تكوين مراكز عند مستويات منخفضة     خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> خدت لكح انهارده على 1.30 وربنا يسهل

  
ربنا يبارك لك ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إخوانى...أرى إيقاف مراكز الشراء على الأقل حتى نصل لقاع جديد للمؤشر ومعه أوراسكوم إنشاء

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد هانرى إرتفاع قليلا فى السوق اليوم

----------


## عبده المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الفل على الحاج ابراهيم واستاذنا الغالى عياد والمهندس هشام والاخ الحبيب ابوعمرو وجميع من بالموضوع عودة بعد غياب.... استاذنا الفاضل نور المصرى سر او لغز النصر للاعمال المدنية حقق طفرة رهيبة على ما فكرت ان ادخل اغلق الباب على الجميع وشد الرحال من 45 جنيه الى 106 جنيه فى 5 ايام عمل ولسه فيه خير ياترى سره ايه... مرفق شارته الجميل ومرفق تحليل بسيط للمؤشر وفعلا بدات اقتنع ان البورصة اصبحت الى حد كبير تحترم التحليل الفنى فبعد ان كسر خط الترند الازرق وحبيب قلبى 172 موفينج ارتد ليختبره وكمل هبوطه والذى ارى من وجهة نظرى البسيطة ان وصل لاقصاها اليوم واتمنى ذلك ليرتد الى الصعود مرة اخرى......

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهد صباح الفل على الحاج ابراهيم واستاذنا الغالى عياد والمهندس هشام والاخ الحبيب ابوعمرو وجميع من بالموضوع عودة بعد غياب.... استاذنا الفاضل نور المصرى سر او لغز النصر للاعمال المدنية حقق طفرة رهيبة على ما فكرت ان ادخل اغلق الباب على الجميع وشد الرحال من 45 جنيه الى 106 جنيه فى 5 ايام عمل ولسه فيه خير ياترى سره ايه... مرفق شارته الجميل ومرفق تحليل بسيط للمؤشر وفعلا بدات اقتنع ان البورصة اصبحت الى حد كبير تحترم التحليل الفنى فبعد ان كسر خط الترند الازرق وحبيب قلبى 172 موفينج ارتد ليختبره وكمل هبوطه والذى ارى من وجهة نظرى البسيطة ان وصل لاقصاها اليوم واتمنى ذلك ليرتد الى الصعود مرة اخرى......

 حبيب قلبى عم عبده المصرى
واحشنى جدا جدا جدا
أخبارك إيه
النصر شغل ميكر عالى ومفترى
ولسه فيها خير فعلا

----------


## عبده المصرى

> حبيب قلبى عم عبده المصرى
> واحشنى جدا جدا جدا
> أخبارك إيه
> النصر شغل ميكر عالى ومفترى
> ولسه فيها خير فعلا

 فعلا كما توقعت قفلت ميكر فكرنى بايام 5 % ويغلق والجدع اللى يجرى ورايا ....... واخبارى الحمد لله مررت بشوية ظروف صحية والحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شىء...... واخوك مدبس 80% فى المحفظة اللى معايا بالموكوسة طبعا معروفة ( الكابلات ) علشان بس الناس متدخش بالها وتشترى بقوة فيه ربنا يصبرنا...... ووالله واحشنى جداااااااااااااا وان شاء الله لنا قعدة قريب....

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الفل على الحاج ابراهيم واستاذنا الغالى عياد والمهندس هشام والاخ الحبيب ابوعمرو وجميع من بالموضوع عودة بعد غياب.... استاذنا الفاضل نور المصرى سر او لغز النصر للاعمال المدنية حقق طفرة رهيبة على ما فكرت ان ادخل اغلق الباب على الجميع وشد الرحال من 45 جنيه الى 106 جنيه فى 5 ايام عمل ولسه فيه خير ياترى سره ايه... مرفق شارته الجميل ومرفق تحليل بسيط للمؤشر وفعلا بدات اقتنع ان البورصة اصبحت الى حد كبير تحترم التحليل الفنى فبعد ان كسر خط الترند الازرق وحبيب قلبى 172 موفينج ارتد ليختبره وكمل هبوطه والذى ارى من وجهة نظرى البسيطة ان وصل لاقصاها اليوم واتمنى ذلك ليرتد الى الصعود مرة اخرى......

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة شرف كبير لينا وجود حضرتك معنا فى هذا الباب واتمنى ان يمتلىء هذا الباب باصحاب الخبرات الكبيرة مثل حضرتك .

----------


## eng_hisham

> فعلا كما توقعت قفلت ميكر فكرنى بايام 5 % ويغلق والجدع اللى يجرى ورايا ....... واخبارى الحمد لله مررت بشوية ظروف صحية والحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شىء...... واخوك مدبس 80% فى المحفظة اللى معايا بالموكوسة طبعا معروفة ( الكابلات ) علشان بس الناس متدخش بالها وتشترى بقوة فيه ربنا يصبرنا...... ووالله واحشنى جداااااااااااااا وان شاء الله لنا قعدة قريب....

    عمي عبده باشا المصري  الف سلامه عليك يا كبير ،،،، ان شاء الله تكون صحتك افضل دلوقتي  خالي بالك من نفسك ياعمنا ،،،، لسه فيه ناس بتحبك والله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الأجانب قلبوا صافى شراء وبقوة
العرب صافى شراء
المصريين صافى بيييييييييييييييييع!!!

----------


## نور المصرى

البيع اليوم هلع أفراد
وكما قلنا صباحا السوق سيرتفع 
من نور المصرى
الخليجية الكندية
مطاحن شمال القاهرة  
شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ء

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اكتتابات وتوزيعات الفترة الحالية 
قرت معظم الجمعيات العمومية التى عقدت خلال الفترة الماضية للشركات توزيع أسهم مجانية على المساهمين مع اختلاف نسبها بالنسبة للأسهم الأصلية وهناك من استطاع الانتهاء من الإجراءات الخاصة بتوزيع تلك الأسهم والبعض الآخر لم يعلن بعد .
حيث وافقت العمومية غير العادية للبنك الأهلى سوستية جنرال والتى عقدت فى 13 مارس 2008 قد أقرت استخدام مبلغ 275400900 جنيه من الاحتياطي العام لزيادة رأسمال البنك المدفوع إلى 3.029.409.900 جنيه من خلال توزيع سهم مجاني لكل 10 أسهم أصلية .
وأعلن البنك أن الأسهم تستحق لحامل السهم حتى جلسه 18 يونيو الجارى على أن يتم توزيعها اعتبارًا من الخميس 19 من الشهر نفسه .
أيضاً جنوب الوادى للأسمنت والتى أقرت العمومية العادية للشركة فى نهاية أبريل الماضى توزيع 2 سهم مجاني لكل 5 أسهم أصلية وذلك تمويلاً من حصص المساهمين الواردة بحساب توزيعات الأرباح والاحتياطي العام بمبلغ 8134748 جنيه ومن الاحتياطي القانوني بمبلغ 24737212 جنيه وحتى الأن لم تعلن الشركة عن موعد توزيع هذه الأسهم .
كما قامت شركة القاهرة للإسكان والتعمير بتوزيع 0.25 سهم مجاني لكل واحد سهم أصلى وتم توزيع الأسهم الخميس الموافق 29 مايو الماضى وذلك بناء على قرار العمومية العادية للشركة والتى عقدت خلال مارس كما ينتظر الماهسمين الإعلان عن نشرة الاكتتاب الخاصة بزيادة رأس مال الشركة المصدر والمدفوع بالاكتتاب فى عدد 75 مليون سهم على أن يكون الحق في الاكتتاب في هذه الزيادة لقدامى المساهمين بواقع 4 أسهم لكل سهم بالقيمة الاسمية 5 جنيهات للسهم بخلاف 25 قرشاً مصاريف إصدار ليصبح بذلك رأس مال الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية والاكتتاب نحو 468.75 مليون جنيه. 
كما تنتظر شركة المتحدة للإسكان الحصول على موافقة هيئة الاستثمار على محضر اجتماع الجمعية العادية و غير العادية لتقوم باستكمال الإجراءات اللازمة لتوزيع سهم مجانى لكل 4 أسهم بنسبة 25% تمول بالكامل بالتحويل من أرباح المساهمين عن السنة المالية 2007 .
كما اعتمدت العمومية غير العادية زيادة رأس المال المصدر للاكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين بإصدار عدد 44792744 سهم اسمى عادى يخصص منها عدد 2585488 سهم بالقيمة الاسمية للسهم ولإثابة وتحفيز العاملين والمديرين بالشركة من خلال اتحاد العاملين المساهمين ويخصص الباقى لقدامى المساهمين بواقع سهم لكل سهم بنسبة 100% مما يملكونه من أسهم وذلك بالقيمة الاسمية للسهم وقدرها 1.25 جنيه مع إضافة علاوة إصدار بواقع 75 قرش للسهم بالإضافة إلى مصاريف الإصدار التى تحددها هيئة سوق المال وحتى الآن لم يتم الإعلان عن موعد بدء الاكتتاب .
كما أنه من المنتظر أن تقوم شركة دلتا للإنشاء والتعمير عن موعد توزيع أسهم زيادة رأس المال المجانية من 173.295 مليون جنيه إلى 198.295 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 25 مليون جنيه من خلال توزيع سهم مجانى لكل 7 أسهم .
وبعد توزيع الأسهم المجانية تقوم الشركة بزيادة أخرى لرأس المال من 198.295 مليون جنيه إلى 300مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 101 مليون جنيه من خلال الاكتتاب لقدامي المساهمين بالقيمة الاسمية للسهم .
أيضاً العمومية العادية لشركة النعيم القابضة كانت قد أقرت توزيع 80 مليون دولار فى صورة سهم مجانى لكل ثلاثة أسهم ولم يتم الإعلان عن موعد توزيعها حتى الآن .
أيضاً لم تعلن حتى الأن شركة ليسيكو مصر عن موعد توزيع الأسهم المجانية التى أقرتها العمومية العادية للشركة المنعقدة فى 1 أبريل الماضى بواقع سهم مجانى لكل سهم أصلى .
أيضاً شركة العربية للخزف- أراسمكو كانت قد أقرت فى عموميتها المنعقدة فى 26 مارس زيادة رأسمال الشركة بمقدار 25 مليون جنيه من خلال توزيع سهم مجاني لكل سهمين وكوبون نقدي بقيمة 72 قرشاً للسهم الواحدولم تحدد بعد موعد التوزيع .
أيضاً المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية لم تعلن حتى الآن عن موعد توزيع السهم المجانى لكل 4 أسهم أصلية والتى كانت قد أقرتها العمومية العادية للشركة المنعقده فى 24 أبريل الماضى .
أيضاً لم تعلن القابضة المصرية الكويتية حتى الآن عن موعد توزيع سهم مجانى لكل عشرة أسهم لرفع رأس المال المصدر بمبلغ 17,34 مليون دولار ليصبح 190.75 مليون دولار أمريكى وذلك وفقاً لقرار العمومية العادية للشركة والمنعقدة فى 31 مارس الماضى .
كما لم يحدد البنك التجارى الدولى موعد لتوزيع سهم مجانى لكل سهمين من خلال زيادة رأس المال المصدر للبنك من 1.95 مليار جنيه إلى 2.925 مليار جنيه وذلك تدعيماً من الاحتياطى العام .
أيضاً تنتظر شركة القاهرة للدواجن الانتهاء من إجراءات قيد أسهم الزيادة المجانية بواقع سهم مجانى لكل سهم أصلى و التى أقرتها العمومية الأخيرة للشركة والتى عقدت فى 30 مارس الماضى . 
كما أعلنت شركة الدلتا للسكر أن إجراءات قيد الأسهم المجانية الخاصة بالشركة على المساهمين سيتم خلال يوليو القادم وذلك في ضوء الإجراءات التي تسير الشركة فيها حاليا لقيد تلك الأسهم وكانت العمومية العادية للشركة والتى عقدت فى 30 مارس الماضى قدأقرت توزيع كوبون نقدي بقيمة 1.35 جنيه للسهم بالإضافة إلى توزيع أسهم مجانية بواقع 0.2534 سهم مجانى لكل سهم أصلي . 
وأقرت العمومية العادية لشركة مينا للاستثمار السياحى زيادة رأس المال المصدر من 55.116 مليون جنيه إلى 110.232 مليون جنيه بنسبة 100% وذلك عن طريق إصدار 27.558 مليون سهم مجانى للمساهمين أى بما يعادل سهم مجانى لكل سهم وحتى الآن لم يتم الإعلان عن موعد توزيع السهم .
أيضاً من المنتظر إعلان شركة بيراميزا للفنادق والقرى السياحية عن موعد توزيع السهم المجانى لكل 4 أسهم أصلية وذلك بناء على قرار العمومية العادية للشركة والمنعقدة فى 24 أبريل الماضى .
الشركة 
حجم التوزيع 4 
البنك الاهلى سوستة جنرال 
سهم مجانى لكل 10 اسهم اصلية 
جنوب الوادى للأسمنت 
2 سهم مجانى لكل 5 أسهم اصلية 
القاهرة للاسكان 
0.25 سهم مجانى لكل سهم اصلى 
المتحدة للاسكان 
سهم مجانى لكل 4 اسهم اصلية 
دلتا للانشاء 
سهم مجانى لكل 7 اسهم اصلية 
النعيم القابضة 
سهم مجانى لكل 3 اسهم اصلية 
ليسيكو مصر 
سهم مجانى لكل سهم اصلى 
العربية للخزف- اراسمكو 
سهم مجانى لكل سهمين اصليين 
المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية 
سهم مجانى لكل 4 اسهم اصلية 
القابضة المصرية الكويتية 
سهم مجانى لكل 10 اسهم 
البنك التجارى الدولى 
سهم مجانى لكل سهمين 
القاهرة للدواجن 
سهم مجانى لكل سهم اصلى 
الدلتا للسكر 
0.2534 سهم مجانى لكل سهم اصلى 
مينا للاستثمار السياحى 
سهم مجانى لكل سهم اصلى 
بيراميزا للفنادق والقرى السياحية 
سهم مجانى لكل 4 اسهم اصلية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> البيع اليوم هلع أفراد
> وكما قلنا صباحا السوق سيرتفع 
> من نور المصرى
> الخليجية الكندية
> مطاحن شمال القاهرة  
> شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ء

  
اقتراح صغير من اخوك الصغير 
تاجيل الشراء لبكرة....
اخر الاسبوع.....وكذلك نزول اسهم بيونير

----------


## نور المصرى

> اقتراح صغير من اخوك الصغير 
> تاجيل الشراء لبكرة....
> اخر الاسبوع.....وكذلك نزول اسهم بيونير

 ياحبيبى الأمر شورى 
طيب نقسم البلد نصين
عشان يبقى لينا رجل فيهم

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ياحبيبى الأمر شورى 
> طيب نقسم البلد نصين
> عشان يبقى لينا رجل فيهم

  
عين العقل :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

لكح واداء متميز

----------


## mannon

الحمد لله 
ربنا يخليلنا استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> الحمد لله 
> ربنا يخليلنا استاذ نور

 الله يخليك
بس كلمتك دى أثارت عندى حاجات كتير 
إفرض الأستاذ نور بتاعك ده مش موجود
إفرض جرالى حاجه
إفرض إتوكلت على الله 
هاتعمل إيه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
المفروض نتعلم نقرأ الشاشة كويس
حتى لو ماعندناش سورس للمعلومات
يبقى عندنا حسن تصرف مع السوق 
أنا ممكن أدخلكم فى سهم عالى بس عشان عندى معلومة
لكن الصح إنك ماتخشش فى سهم إتنفخ 
ناخد عند دعوم وقيعان للأسهم
لازم نجنى أرباحنا
ونحدد نسبة الربح عشان مانطمعش والسهم ينزل بينا تانى 
لازم نتعلم تحليل فنى كويس 
لازم
ولازم
ولازم
ولازم 
فيه حاجات كتير المفروض تتعمل    :016:

----------


## mannon

يراجل بعد الشر ، ربنا يخليك ويطول فى عمرك 
بجد ، بعيد عن البورصه والكلام ده ، انا دعواتى دى طالعه من قلبى ، لانك بجد انسان طيب ، وتستاهل كل خير ، كفايه انك بتساعد ناس متعرفهاش ، ولا ليك اى مصلحه ( صدقنى قليل انك تلاقى حد كده اليومين دول ) ، فعشان كده انتا تستاهل ان الواحد يدعيلك ليل ونهار ، وحتى لو انا خسرت كل رصيدى ، والله ده عمر مهيأثر فى محبتى ليك  
اما بالنسبه لموضوع التعليم ، فطبعا ده موضوع كبير ( وانا شغال بمبلغ صغير اصلا ) وكنت اصلا ناوى ادخل مستثمر ، وقضيها اكتتبات وبس ، بس طبعا لما شفقت موضوع حضرتك والنتائج الهايله دى ، قلت مفيش مانع من الاستشاره ، وبصراحه بقيت استريح لكلام حضرتك . 
والله يأستاذ نور معرفت حضرتك دى شرف ليا ، وانا كان نفسى يكون ليا اخ زى حضرتك ، وانا والله بعتبرك اخويا الكبير ، ( بجد امثالك اصبحوا عمله نادره اليومين دول ) 
كلام من القلب ، سلام

----------


## نور المصرى

> يراجل بعد الشر ، ربنا يخليك ويطول فى عمرك 
> بجد ، بعيد عن البورصه والكلام ده ، انا دعواتى دى طالعه من قلبى ، لانك بجد انسان طيب ، وتستاهل كل خير ، كفايه انك بتساعد ناس متعرفهاش ، ولا ليك اى مصلحه ( صدقنى قليل انك تلاقى حد كده اليومين دول ) ، فعشان كده انتا تستاهل ان الواحد يدعيلك ليل ونهار ، وحتى لو انا خسرت كل رصيدى ، والله ده عمر مهيأثر فى محبتى ليك  
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع التعليم ، فطبعا ده موضوع كبير ( وانا شغال بمبلغ صغير اصلا ) وكنت اصلا ناوى ادخل مستثمر ، وقضيها اكتتبات وبس ، بس طبعا لما شفقت موضوع حضرتك والنتائج الهايله دى ، قلت مفيش مانع من الاستشاره ، وبصراحه بقيت استريح لكلام حضرتك . 
> والله يأستاذ نور معرفت حضرتك دى شرف ليا ، وانا كان نفسى يكون ليا اخ زى حضرتك ، وانا والله بعتبرك اخويا الكبير ، ( بجد امثالك اصبحوا عمله نادره اليومين دول ) 
> كلام من القلب ، سلام

   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Inlove:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## Abuhameela

ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسبحكم التعامل فى الأسهم العادية لشــركات مساهمةتعمل فى الحلال ولكن تقترض من البنوك بفائدة ¨   - نص السؤال :  يتساءل كثير من الناس ما حكم شراء أسهم عادية لشركة مساهمة تعمل فى مجال الحلال ، ولكن تقترض من البنوك بفائدة لتمويل عملياتها المختلفة.  ¨   - الإجابة :  أولاً : حكم التعامل فى الأسهم العادية : أجاز الفقهاء ومجامع الفقه التعامل فى الأسهم العادية إذا كانت الشركة المصدرة للأسهم تعمل فى مجال الحلال الطيب، وأن معاملاتها خالية من الربا والغش والاحتكار والتدليس والغرر والجهالة والميسر ... وكل صور أكل أموال الناس بالباطل، ولا يجوز التعامل فى أسهم شركات تعمل فى مجال الحرام الخبيث. ثانياً : حكم التعامل بالأسهم العادية لشركات تعمل فى الحرام ولكن تتعامل بالربا مثل الحصول على قروض من البنوك بفائدة: يكيف الفقهاء تعامل  مثل هذه الشركات على: اختلاط الحلال بالحرام، أصل النشاط حلال ولكن اختلط بالحرام : ومن آراء الفقهاء فى هذا الخصوص ما يلى :                 الرأى الأول : تجنب التعامل فى أسهم الشركات التى اختلط فيها الحلال بالحرام : ومن أدلتهم : قول الرسول (ص) : " فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرئ لدينه وعرضه، ومن وقع فى الشبهات وقع فى الحرام" (مسلم)، وقوله (ص) : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك" .                الرأى الثانى : يجوز التعامل فى أسهم الشركات التى اختلط فيها الحلال بالحرام عند الضرورة إذا كانت نسبة الحرام قليلة (يسيرة)، واجتهد بعضهم بأن لا تزيد نسبة الحرام عن 20 %، وأن هناك حاجة لشراء أسهم مثل هذه الشركات من أجل الإصلاح والتطوير إلى الحلال، ويؤيد هذا الرأى الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى.                 أما إذا كانت نسبة الحرام عالية أكثر من النسبة المقترحة وهى 20 % فلا يجوز التعامل بها.                 ويجب تطهير الأرباح المكتسبة من الأسهم التى فيها نسبه حرام قليلة من تلك الحرام،بإنفاقه فى وجوه الخير حسب النسبة .  للاتصال بالمؤلف :تليفون  4041342  - 2609028 – 0101504255    فاكس: 2872819 – 2632633بريد إلكترونى                            [email protected]    ¨   مثال توضيحى :  - شركة مساهمة قيمة حقوق الملكية (رأس المال والاحتياطيات)       2 مليار جنيه.  - وقيمة الاموال المقترضة من البنوك بفائدة                   4 مليار جنيه.  - نجد قيمة التمويل بالقروض بفائدة ضعف قيمة التمويل الحلال، وفى هذه الحالة لا يجوز شراء أسهم هذه الشركة لأن أغلب تمويلها بالقروض بفائدة (ربا). - لو فرض شركة مساهمة أخرى، قيمة حقوق الملكية         2 مليار جنيه وقيمة القروض بفائدة من البنوك مبلغ 300000 جنيه أى حوالى 15 % وهناك ضرورة لهذا الاقتراض، ففى مثل هذه الحالة نجد أن نسبة الحرام لا تزيد عن 15 % أى نسبة يسيرة فلا حرج، وهنا يجب تطهير الربح المكتسب من نسبة ما فيه من حرام.  ¨   - كيف نحسب نسبة الحرام ؟  هناك طرق محاسبية كثيرة يمكن للمحاسبين استخدامها لحساب نسبة الحرام من هذه الطرق على سبيل المثال ما يلى :  (1) - طريقة تحليل هيكل التمويل :  يتكون هيكل التمويل من جزأين ثابتين أساسيين هما :  - التمويل الذاتى : ويتمثل فى رأس المال والاحتياطات والأرباح غير الموزعة.  - التمويل الخارجى : ومن أهم مصادره الاقتراض من الغير بفائدة.  - إجمالى حجم التمويل = التمويل الذاتى + التمويل الخارجى    فرضاً بالأرقام  5 مليار =  4 مليار  + 1 مليار  - حجم التمويل الخارجى إلى إجمالى التمويل = 1/5  × 100 % = 20 %   (2)- طريقة تحليل الإيرادات :  تتكون الإيرادات من مصدرين أساسيين هما :  - الإيرادات الحلال من النشاط الحلال     فرضاً 10 مليار - الإيرادات الحرام من النشاط الحرام      فرضاً 2.5 مليار - نسبة الحرام إلى الإجمالى = 2.5 × 100 = 20 % 12.5 ¨   خلاصة الرأى والنصيحة :              يجب على من يرغب التعامل فى شراء أسهم لشركات يختلط فيها الحرام بالحلال، عليه أن يحسب نسبة الحرام إلى الإجمالى، فإذا قلت النسبة عن اليسير والذى قدره بعض الفقهاء بنسب تتراوح بين 15 – 20 % حسب ظروف الزمان والمكان، فلا حرج من التعامل، ويجب تطهير الربح الذى اختلط بالحرام من نسبة الحرام بإنفاقه فى وجوه الخير، أما إذا ذادت نسبة الحرام عن النسبة المقترحة  فلا يجوز التعامل بالأسهم.   ويجب  أن يستشعر المتعامل  قول الله تبارك وتعالى : "لا يستوى الخبيث والطيب ولو اعجبك كثرة الخبيث"، وقول الرسول (ص) : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك " وكان صحابة رسول الله (ص) يتركون تسعة أبواب من الحلال خشية الوقوع فى باب واحد من الحرام.  والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم تجميع وتعليق : دكتور حسين حسين شحاتة(1)الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهرخبير استشارى فى المعاملات المالية الشرعية

----------


## koky_911

صباح الخير يا استاذ نور بقلك اية انا معايا جنوب الوادي وكنت جايبة ب 38 وبصراحة عايز ابيعه النهاردة بخسارة وادخل في سهم بايونيرز يوم الاحد انشاء الله انت اية رايك في الموضوع ده ياريت تديني كل الاراء والمعلومات الي عندك بالنسبة للموضوع ده

----------


## نور المصرى

ممنوع الشراء فى بايونييرز قبل مانشوف أموره هاتستقر على إيه
عشان هاتبقى مدبحة  
الخليجية الكندية قبل ماتطير ياجماعة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ممنوع الشراء فى بايونييرز قبل مانشوف أموره هاتستقر على إيه
> عشان هاتبقى مدبحة  
> الخليجية الكندية قبل ماتطير ياجماعة

  
صباح الفل ياباشا
 علم وسينفز

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الخليجية 35.00

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووول  الخليجية الكندية   معلومات جديدة استطعت الحصول عليهما بعد الرجوع لمباشر 
1 - أن رأس المال المصدر للسهم 200 مليون جنيه ، أى أن إمكانية عمل اكتتاب لزيادة رأس المال و اردة للغاية - خاصة فى ظل حاجة الشركة للسيولة 2 - أن رأس المال المدفوع تم تخفيضه سنة 2004 من 40 مليون إلى 30 مليون ، وبالتالى انخفض عدد الأسهم من 4 مليون إلى 3 مليون  3 - أن للشركة مشروعات تحت التنفيذ تقترب قيمتها من 60 مليون جنيه منها مشروع على مساحة 5 مليون متر مربع شرق تفريعة بورسعيد قيمته 25 مليون جنيه .. و ما أدراك ما شرق التفريعة !!! هذه المشاركة لا تنطوى على دعوة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة للبيع و لا الشراء .. استفت عقلك نتابع  الشركة لها 5 ملايين متر مربع شرق التفريعة ... لا أدرى تماما ماذا تنوى العمل فيها ..
و المعلومات التالية محاولة لإلقاء الضوء على المنطقة التى إذا دبت فيه فيه الحياة سيكون لهذه الشركة شأن آخر تماما .. هذه المشاركة ليست دعوى مباشرة أو غير مباشرة للبيع و لا الشراء *شرق التفريعة مكان جديد للاستثمارات***Download PDFPrint this articleEmail this article  *موجة من التنافس الشديد بين شركات عالمية ومحلية على اقامة تداول وتخزين المنتجات البترولية أو عمل مستودعات تموين سفن أو تصدير و استيراد و تخزين الوقود بميناء شرق بورسعيد.*  *حجم التنافس فى المنطقة دفع بعض المحللين إلى وصف منطقة شرق التفريعة بأنها جوهرة تتنافس الشركات العالمية على اقتنائها أو الفوز بنصيب منها فحجم الاعمال والنشاط المتوقع فى المنطقة باعتبارها واحدة من اكثر المناطق جذباً لحركة الملاحة فى العالم.* *اللواء شيرين حسن رئيس هيئة مؤانى بورسعيد قال : إن المنطقة تعد حيوية بالنسبة للشركات المتنافسة على اقامة بفضل موقعها الاستراتيجى والذى يسمح للشركات بالاستفادة من حركة الملاحة الضخمة فى قناة السويس.* *وأشار إلى أن أكثر من 23 شركة عالمية تقدمت لإبداء الرغبة للاستثمار في مشاريع استقبال وتداول الوقود "التانك فارم والبانكر" فى منطقة شرق التفريعة ببورسعيد..*  *ومن أهم الأسماء مجموعة "الخرافي" الكويتية و"فوباك" الهولندية و"ودولفين" الأمريكية الوحيدة المتقدمة كشركة أمريكية وبنك الإسكندرية التجاري والبحري .* *من جانبه أعلن خالد أبوبكر العضو المنتدب للشركة العربية للطاقة أنها تخطط لتحويل شركة مشرق للبترول التابعة للمجموعة إلى أكبر شركة عاملة فى مجال تخزين وتدوال المنتجات البترولية ( Tank farm ) فى منطقة شرق البحر المتوسط مستفيدة من الموقع الاستراتيجى لميناء بورسعيد شرق التفريعة.* *وتابع : أن طاقة تنظر لميناء بورسيعد كواحد من الاولويات الاستراتيجيات للشركة فى الفترة القادمة خاصة فى ظل التصورات التى تصيغها حاليا مجموعات عمل متخصصة للدور المستقبلى لشركة مشرق للبترول .* *ولفت خالد أبوبكر إلى أن مشروع مشرق يشمل المشروع إنشاء أرصفة لتموين السفن وساحات مستودعات لتخزين وتداول المنتجات البترولية باستثمارات ١.٤مليار جنيه علي مساحة ٢١٠ آلاف متر مربع.* *واضاف : أن المخطط العام للمشروع يشمل اقامة رصيفا بحريا متخصصا لتفريغ وشحن السوائل، وتسهيلات فى مجال تزويد السفن بالوقود من خلال عائمات متخصصة فى نقل وتموين السفن العابرة والقادمة إلى الميناء* *من جانبه كشف مسئول بارز بقطاع النقل البحري بأن اجمالي نشاط مصر في تموين السفن لايتعدي‏ 2 مليون طن من الوقود البحري رغم وجود قناة السويس بها ومرور أكثر من‏30‏ ألف سفينة سنويا حيث ترغب غالبية هذه السفن في التزود بالوقود عند عبورها القناة التي تقع في منتصف الطريق لرحلات السفن وهو الموقع المثالي للتزود بالوقود.* *واشار : إلى ان عمليات تزويد السفن بالوقود فى أعالى البحار تتعدى حاجز 3 مليون طن فيما تبلغ عمليات التموين التى تتم فى المؤانىء المصرية بـ3 مليون طن ليصل المجموع إلى 6 مليون طن.* *وقال : إن الاتحاد الأوروبي كان قد أصدر مؤخرا تعليمات جديدة تحد من امكانية تموين السفن بالوقود داخل موانيه وهو مايعد فرصة كبيرةلاستحواذ مصر علي هذا النشاط وزيادة كمية الوقود البحري المباع للسفن فى المؤانىء المصرية من3 إلي‏8‏ ملايين طن سنويا .* *وأكد على وجود توجه عربى ومحلى لانشاء شركات عاملة فى هذا المجال الحيوى بالنسبة لشركات النقل البحرى.*

----------


## eng_hisham

ابو عمرو 
شكللك انت اللي بترقع عليا في الكنديه :Angry Smile:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ابو عمرو 
> شكللك انت اللي بترقع عليا في الكنديه

 لا والله يا باشمهندس مش انا دة اكيد الاستاز نور :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الكندية فيها خير كتير إن شاء الله 
وعلى حاملى الكابلات الإنتظار وخير إن شاء الله الأسبوع القادم

----------


## eng_hisham

ميكر الكابلات = ريس 
ياريس ،،،، افرج عن الكابلات يا ريس 
ياريس،،،،الناس مستنيه الكابلات  ياريس    :Mad Argue:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> الكندية فيها خير كتير إن شاء الله 
> وعلى حاملى الكابلات الإنتظار وخير إن شاء الله الأسبوع القادم

  
شوف يا استازنا الشرقية للامن الغزائى عملت اية؟؟؟؟؟
بقى معقول البسبوسة تبقى اغلى من تليكم واموك
عجبا لهذة البورصة

----------


## ayad

فيصل بالدولار إيه رأيكم فيه الآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مستثمر متوسط الأجل

----------


## نور المصرى

لكح 1.69
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

لكحححححححححح

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> لكح 1.69
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

  
ياريت تضع المستهدفات يا استازنا

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياريت تضع المستهدفات يا استازنا

 بص ياسيدى
لو اللى سامعه صح يبقى هاتاكل بقلاوة 
وعموما فى أسوأ الأحوال لو إتبهدل هاتبيعه زى ماشتريته
يعنى مش هاتخصر فيه إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> بص ياسيدى
> لو اللى سامعه صح يبقى هاتاكل بقلاوة 
> وعموما فى أسوأ الأحوال لو إتبهدل هاتبيعه زى ماشتريته
> يعنى مش هاتخصر فيه إن شاء الله

  
بعتى نضع الاستوب لوس مكان الدخول ونسيب التارجت مفتوح

----------


## mannon

> لكح 1.69
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

 الله عليك يأستاذ نور   :18: ، والجمايل دى كلها هنردها  ازاى  :Eh S(7):  
ياترى هنجنى ارباح ، ولا السهم لسه فيه ، لانى بصراحه مش عارف ايه الاخبار الى عليه

----------


## نور المصرى

> بعتى نضع الاستوب لوس مكان الدخول ونسيب التارجت مفتوح

  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله عليك يأستاذ نور  ، والجمايل دى كلها هنردها  ازاى  
> ياترى هنجنى ارباح ، ولا السهم لسه فيه ، لانى بصراحه مش عارف ايه الاخبار الى عليه

 لو إتحقق الكلام هانعيش عيشة ولا فى الأحلام :Hands:  :Hands:  
بس تعالى نتكلم على أرض الواقع :Emoticon1:  
أنت شاريه ب 1.30ج 
لو عمل 2.25ج :Ohmy:  
أخرج برأس مالك وسيب ربحك يتحرك معاه وكأنك ماتعرفوش :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  
حلو الكلام :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## remo

> لو إتحقق الكلام هانعيش عيشة ولا فى الأحلام 
> بس تعالى نتكلم على أرض الواقع 
> أنت شاريه ب 1.30ج 
> لو عمل 2.25ج 
> أخرج برأس مالك وسيب ربحك يتحرك معاه وكأنك ماتعرفوش 
> حلو الكلام

 الله ينور عليك يا نور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mannon

> لو إتحقق الكلام هانعيش عيشة ولا فى الأحلام 
> بس تعالى نتكلم على أرض الواقع 
> أنت شاريه ب 1.30ج 
> لو عمل 2.25ج 
> أخرج برأس مالك وسيب ربحك يتحرك معاه وكأنك ماتعرفوش 
> حلو الكلام

 حلو ؟  :Yikes3:  هو فى احسن من كده يابو نور يجامد  
انا لو كن اعرف كده كنت بعت بيتنا ودخلت بفلوسه  :Doh:  :Big Grin:  
عارف ، انا مش مصدق الى بيحصل ده كأنى بحلم
 ( الناس فى الشركه الى شغال معاها ، فكرنى خبير  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ، وكل مروح الاقى الناس بيقولى ( مش شايف حاجه كويسه ندخل فيها ) ، وانا طبعا بتقل  :013: 
منتا عارف الى فيها

----------


## نور المصرى

> حلو ؟  هو فى احسن من كده يابو نور يجامد  
> انا لو كن اعرف كده كنت بعت بيتنا ودخلت بفلوسه  
> عارف ، انا مش مصدق الى بيحصل ده كأنى بحلم
>  ( الناس فى الشركه الى شغال معاها ، فكرنى خبير ، وكل مروح الاقى الناس بيقولى ( مش شايف حاجه كويسه ندخل فيها ) ، وانا طبعا بتقل 
> منتا عارف الى فيها

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
ماشى ياعم الخبير  :Stick Out Tongue:  
ربنا يسعدكوا ويرزقكوا ويفرحكوا  :Hands:     :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

مين لسه معاه مشروعات 
فرحونى وقلولى كلنا معانا مشروعات 
ردوا عليا بسرعة

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

معلش ممكن ازعلك واقولك معايا الكابلات هههههههههه ربنا يكرمك ياابونور ياغالى ويسعدك يارب....

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش ممكن ازعلك واقولك معايا الكابلات هههههههههه ربنا يكرمك ياابونور ياغالى ويسعدك يارب....

 ماتقلقش
بكره هاتفرح إنك معاك كابلات 
السهم فعلا بقى رخم قوى 
بس نعمل إيه الميكر بتاعه مشغول فى ورقة تانية
وخلاص قرب يخلص منها 
أنا متابعه إن شاء الله 
وعلى الأسبوع القادم هاتفرحوا بالكابلات فرح كبير 
وإحتمال أقولكم على اليوم اللى هاتفرحوا فيه عشان تعملوا تريده حلوه فيه
وتدعولى

----------


## الصقر العربي

> مين لسه معاه مشروعات 
> فرحونى وقلولى كلنا معانا مشروعات 
> ردوا عليا بسرعة

 أنا جنيت ربحي علي 44 لأني لا أعرف ما أخر أخبار المفاوضات مع البنك الاهلي فقلت خليني في الامان , هل ندخل فيها من جديد؟ شكرا لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

نعم المشروعات شراء لكن بكميات صغيره عشان الريسك وربنايبارك فى القليل

----------


## AALY823

انا مستثمر جديد تنصحوني بإيه؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا مستثمر جديد تنصحوني بإيه؟

 كابلات النيل للحليج و المشروعات

----------


## eng_hisham

نور باشا  
عندي شوية اسهم مصرية اتصالات ،،، ايه رأيك نرميهم الاسبوع ده ونقلبهم في الكابلات ونبقى نرجع ناخدهم تاني 
انا فاكر العميد عياد كان بيقول ان الاتصالات في ترند هبوووط  
على ما اذكر يعني 
قولي ايه رأيك يا بووووووووووب :18:

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي اتمنى تنصحني بهذه الاسهم
الصعيدي العامة للمقاولات
المنتجعات السياحيه
الكابلات

----------


## نور المصرى

5 بنوك تسوى مديونيات إحدى شركات "لكح" 
 جريدة المال  	الاحد 15 يونيو 2008 10:00 ص        
 	   روابط متعلقة
 	   القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (لكح جروب)    
توقع البنوك الدائنة للشركة الإسكندنافية –ذات المسئولية المحدودة- التي يملك رجل الأعمال رامى لكح جزء منها خلال أيام، عقد تسوية نهائي لمديونيات الشركة والبالغة 25.5 مليون دولار في أول اتفاق لإنهاء جزء من ملف مديونيات أكثر المتعثرين شهرة. 
وعلمت "المال" أنه تم الأربعاء الماضي توقيع مذكرة اتفاق بين مجموعة البنوك الدائنة ووكيل رامي لكح على تسوية الديون الموزعة على 5 بنوك في مقدمتها بنك مصر إيران للتنمية، بالإضافة إلى بنوك العربي والاستثمار العربي والمصرف العربي وبنك باركليز، وتتلخص هندسة التسوية في دخول طرف جديد لشراء الشركة المرهونة للبنوك، وتتم من خلال قيمة البيع تسوية مديونيات البنوك الخمسة. 
وقال مصر مسئول بأحد البنوك المشاركة بالاتفاق في تصريحات خاصة لـ"المال" إن الاتفاق الذي تم التوصل إليه تم تحت إشراف النائب العام، وتوقع أن يشهد الأسبوع الحالي الإعلان عن جميع تفاصيل التسوية التي قد تفتح بابا لإنهاء ملف رجل الأعمال رامي لكح، والذي تقدر مجموع مديونياته للبنوك بنحو 2 مليار جنيه. 
وتمتلك الشركة الإسكندنافية فندقا تحت الإنشاء في مدينة شرم الشيخ والذي يعد أهم الأصول المملوكة للشركة،وكان رجل الأعمال رامي لكح قد حصل على قرض بقيمة 21 مليون دولار من البنوك الدائنة وعلى رأسها مصر –إيران والمصرف العربي الدولي وبنك الاستثمار العربي طبقا لعقد قرض مشترك لبناء قرية سياحية في منطقة خليج نعمة، وطالبت البنوك بفرض حارس لإدارة الشركة الإسكندنافية والقرية السياحية لضمان مستحقاتها بعد أن توقف لكح عن السداد. 
وتعد الشركة الإسكندنافية للاستثمارات والتنمية السياحية إحدى شركات مجموعة لكح جروب القابضة والتي يتوزع هيكل ملكيتها وفقا للبيانات المتاحة على رجل الأعمال الهارب رامي لكح، وشقيقه ريمون لكح، وبنك القاهرة، وأخرين،  وتضم المجموعة عددا من الشركات الأخرى من بينها شركة ميدويست للطيران، وشركات مقاولات وصناعات كهربائية وطبية ومعدنية.

----------


## نور المصرى

المفروض نجنى أرباح بنص الكمية فى لكح على الخبر

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> ابوخليل ربنا يباركلك ما تحاول تشوف اخبار ميكر الكابلات لاحسن يكون بالمستشفى ولا عنده عزاء ولا اى ظروف منعاه من التداول من شهر خلينا نقوم معاه باى واجب علشان يرجع بالسلامة للشاشة الفضية........

   طلع عنده ظروف طارئة من فترة واليوم وهو خارج دخل البنزينة يمون سيارته ففوجىء بغلاء البنزينة فافتكر انه عنده اسهم بالكابلات نايم عليها من شهور فقال اعمل تريدة اجيب ثمن زيادة البنزين ويامسهل يفضل فى البنزينة على طول ويعمل تريدات لما يصل الى 4 جنيه وبعدها يفعل ما يريد.........

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي اتمنى تنصحني بهذه الاسهم
> الصعيدي العامة للمقاولات
> المنتجعات السياحيه
> الكابلات

 أسف لم أرى مشاركتك إلا الأن 
الكابلات بالطبع

----------


## نور المصرى

> طلع عنده ظروف طارئة من فترة واليوم وهو خارج دخل البنزينة يمون سيارته ففوجىء بغلاء البنزينة فافتكر انه عنده اسهم بالكابلات نايم عليها من شهور فقال اعمل تريدة اجيب ثمن زيادة البنزين ويامسهل يفضل فى البنزينة على طول ويعمل تريدات لما يصل الى 4 جنيه وبعدها يفعل ما يريد.........

 والباشا بيمون ببنزين 95 يعنى لازم يجيب ال 4ج  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الانواااار 
غياب النجم نور المصري يؤرق الكثيير والكثيير والكثييير 
بس السوق الحمدلله اليوم ماسك نفسه شويه ،،،

----------


## عياد

> صباح الانواااار 
> غياب النجم نور المصري يؤرق الكثيير والكثيير والكثييير 
> بس السوق الحمدلله اليوم ماسك نفسه شويه ،،،

 الأستاذ نور  أبلغني هاتفيا انه لن يستطيع المتابعنة معنا اليوم وان شاء الله يعود للمتابعة غدا من جديد  خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووول السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته *هذا الخبر المشؤم*  *هو الذي* *أدي إلي إنتكاس سعر السهم* *وسبب الخسائر للغالبية*    **  *الكابلات الكهربائية :*  *لانية لزيادة راسمال الشركة* *في الوقت الحالي* *(12 يونيو. 2008)* *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اكد عصمت الصياد عضو مجلس ادارة شركة الكابلات الكهربائية* *(ELEC)* *عدم نية الشركة الاتجاه*  *الي زيادة راس مال الشركة*  *في الوقت الحالي.* *وقال في تصريحات خاصة* *ان الشركة لديها فوائض كبيرة* *من السيولة ،وانها ليس في احتياج الي اية اموال في الوقت الحالي* *مشيرا الي انه عندما تتطلب الحاجة لمثل هذه الامور* *ستتجه الشركة الي هذا الامر.* *واضاف ان ما تردد حول اتجاه الشركة في الوقت الحالي* *الي زيادة راس المال لا اساس له من الصحة ،* *و انها مجرد تخمينات و شائعات ليس لها اية قواعد او اسس.* *اقرأ أيضا:* *ارتفاع إنتاجية الكابلات في مارس وراء أرباح الربع الأول*   *=======* *أراب فاينانس* *--------------------* *فهل يقف السعر* *عند دعم ليرتد منه* *معوضاً هذا الإنخفاض .*   *و الله الموفق و الله المستعان.*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووول  الاخوة الافاضل الكرام حاملي سهم الكابلات .... تحية من القلب لكم جميعا وادعو الله ان تكونو جميعا في خير وسلام..... واسمحو واسمح لي سيادتك ان نناقش هذا الموضوع بشيء من الترويس والتروي والصبر.... اين نشر هذا الخبر وهل هو صادق ام اشاعة مبدئيا.... ومن هو الصياد وماهي صفته وهل يصرح له بالادلاء بالراء .... واين السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة ومجلس الادارة بالكامل..... وسوف نناقش الموضوع من الاول.... ارجو ان نرجع قليل الي الوراء الايام السابقة عند التجزئة والاكتتاب السابق خرج علينا صياد اخر من الصيادين وادلي بحديثه المشؤم ايضا كما تسميه سيادتك في ايامه وان القيمة الدفترية للسهم والفعلية لاتسلوي اكثر من مليم تقريبا وتابع بنفسك والاخوة الافاضل ماذا حدث للسهم انسرقنا عيني عينك.... اه والله انسراقنا وفكرين يااخواني عمليات محمود كابلات وغيره وايام السهم ماوصل الي 38ر1 جنيه الله يرحمها وطلع منها الي 73ر3 في حدود 3 اضعاف تقريبا منهم لله خربو بيت الناس الغلابه...... 
الان ياتي علينا صياد اخر ويصرح ونقول احنا هذا الخبر الذي ادي الي انتكاسة السهم .... بالله عليك وعليكم جميعا اين هذه الانتكاسة للسهم ... هل نزول السعر الي 75ر2 جنيه انتكاسه طيب ماهو كان من يومان 60ر2 جنيه اين الانتكاسة ... السهم قوي وقوي بينا نحن وليس الصياد وغيره.... الشيء المهم والذي اوضحه لسيادتكم ان خبر زيادة راس المال ليس هو الذي سوف يرفع قيمة السهم هو واحد من الاخبار ويمكن يكون اقلهم خبرا....  من اهم الاخبار المنتظرة علي السهم الاتي.... ** الحمدلله من كلام الصياد وجود وفرة وسيولة مالية مما يؤدي الي زيادة النشاط وتوفير فؤائد البنوك التي تقدر باكثر من 30 مليوم جنيه سنويا... علاوة علي اقساط الديون.... هذا مش مهم ومفيد للسهم....... حد يقول حاجه للصياد ياجدعان.... *** الاهم من كل ذلك الشركة تتحول من خسائر كبيرة وفادحة الي ارباح كبيرة باذن الله والمبيعات والانتاج تثبت ذبك وفي انتظار اكبرالاحداث للسهم مش الا نفاه سيادته لالالالالا ميزانية 6 شهور في 30.6.2008 باذن الله وان ناظره لقريب.... **** الاهم من كل ذلك الا ضحك علينا به سيادته او والده او الصياد الاخر من قبل تقيم ارض الشركة الجميلة بالقيمة الدفترية الحالية والاسعار الحالية والتي سوف تصل الي الخيال وهي مساحات والحمدلله 85 فدان ارض علي اجواد الشوارع بالقاهرة تعرف القيمة المقدرة لسعر المتر كام الان بالدفاتر ياعمنا واحد جنيه مصري وشوف سعر المتر كام الان واحسب وسبق توضيح هذا الامر من السيد المهندس الحسيني رئيس مجلس الادارة ردا علي الصيادين والهوامير دول ......  الاهم من كل ذلك الشركةوالسهم محل نظر للكثر من الجهات والمستثمرين عرب واجانب وعمنا والصياد والحلاق وغيره..... الواحد مش عارف يكتب ويقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه ياعم ده سرقه عيني عينك والا مايخاف مش عارف ايه ..... منهم لله منهم لله.... والسهم والحمدلله احسن من الفل وحنشوف والوضع عام علي البورصة كلها .... والحمدلله السهم الاكان من شهرين ب 4ر1 الان 8ر2 يعني زيادة ونجاح مش انتكاسه .... والي الامام دائما.................. وبعدين واخير بيني وبينك كل ما حد منهم ينفي خبر وبالذات عندنا في مصر مفيش ايام الا ماتجده يتحقق .... يعني بالعربي كده كلها ايام ونشوف خبر زيادة راس المال صادر من عمنا الصياد نفسه....... ياعالم ياناس الرحمة بالناس ارحمو من في الارض يرحكمك من في السماء وكفاية علينا الا بيعملوه فينا في اليكو ومليكو والادوية والمشروعات والخليجية والكندية والمهلبية والشفافية والحرامية ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال الالالالالالالالالالا الله يسامحهم علي الا بيعملوا في الناس والي لقاء قريب ...... وارجو من الجميع الصبر وعدم الياس نحن في حرب عصابات العن من حرب اسرائيل نفسها ...... والله اعلم ..... وان نصر الله لقريب..... ومعذرة ولكم جميعا تحياتي......

----------


## نور المصرى

> منقوووول السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته *هذا الخبر المشؤم*  *هو الذي* *أدي إلي إنتكاس سعر السهم* *وسبب الخسائر للغالبية*    **  *الكابلات الكهربائية :*  *لانية لزيادة راسمال الشركة* *في الوقت الحالي* *(12 يونيو. 2008)* *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اكد عصمت الصياد عضو مجلس ادارة شركة الكابلات الكهربائية* *(ELEC)* *عدم نية الشركة الاتجاه*  *الي زيادة راس مال الشركة*  *في الوقت الحالي.* *وقال في تصريحات خاصة* *ان الشركة لديها فوائض كبيرة* *من السيولة ،وانها ليس في احتياج الي اية اموال في الوقت الحالي* *مشيرا الي انه عندما تتطلب الحاجة لمثل هذه الامور* *ستتجه الشركة الي هذا الامر.* *واضاف ان ما تردد حول اتجاه الشركة في الوقت الحالي* *الي زيادة راس المال لا اساس له من الصحة ،* *و انها مجرد تخمينات و شائعات ليس لها اية قواعد او اسس.* *اقرأ أيضا:* *ارتفاع إنتاجية الكابلات في مارس وراء أرباح الربع الأول*   *=======* *أراب فاينانس* *--------------------* *فهل يقف السعر* *عند دعم ليرتد منه* *معوضاً هذا الإنخفاض .*   *و الله الموفق و الله المستعان.*

  
لا تقلق يا أبو عمر 
النفى ده من 4 أيام يعنى قديم
وكما وعدناكم من قبل وتحقق الوعد
أكرر وعدى فى الكابلات

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووول  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    روابط متعلقة الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكوأعلنت شركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي " إليكو " عن بدأ تسويق وحدات مشروع إيفرلاند بمنطقة العين السخنة اعتبارًا من أول يوليو القادم . 
و المشروع عبارة عن قرية سياحية متكاملة مكونة من عدد 450 وحدة سكنية وعدد 100 فيلا بالإضافة إلى 240 غرفة فندقية ومركز تجاري .  وتتوقع الشركة أن تحقق أرباح لا تقل عن 250 مليون جنيه قبل نهاية عام 2009.  وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت عن فتح باب الاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر من 61.6 مليون جنيه إلى 246.4 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 184.8 مليون جنيه بعدد 184.8 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 1 جنيه للسهم بالإضافة إلى 2.5 *قرش* مصاريف إصدار لمساهمي الشركة القدامى فى حدود 3 سهم لكل سهم من الأسهم التي يمتلكها كل منهم فى رأس المال المصدر قبل الزيادةولمدة شهر ينتهى فى 4 يوليو 2008 .  كما قامت الشركة بتقديم جميع الأوراق المطلوبة للقيد لإدارة البورصة حتي يتم التداول علي أسهمها داخل المقصورة وهي في انتظار موافقة لجنة القيد بالبورصة .  *والله ياجماعة انا علي ثقة كبيرة بميكر السهم ان شاء الله وقريبا 25 جنيه اليكو الجوهرة عمره مخسر حد*  *نصف اسهم التداول الحر في السهم بعد الاكتتاب تقريبا فوق 14 جنيه يعني لا قلق وده كويس للسهم لان الميكر بيطمع الناس في السهم تحت وبيدخل دم جديد للسهم لان كل الناس لو تحتفظ بيه بسعر تحت لما يطلع جامد هينهار جامد عمليت دخول ناس وطلوع ناس*  *قريبا ان شاء الله بعد غلق الاكتتاب 25 جنيه*  *ولا خوف من قواعد خارج المقصورة لان قريبا اليكو هيدخل المقصورة وهناك العديد من الاخبار علي السهم*  *1- ارباح لم توزع 60 مليون جنيه*  *2- ارباح متوقعة من مشروع العين السخنه 250 مليون*  *3- نصف سهم مجاني*  *4- ارباح متوقعة من فلوس الاكتتاب ( 185 مليون فلوس الاكتتاب )*  *5- دخول المقصورة*  *لو الارباح دي كلها تحققت يبقي نصيب السهم تقريبا 1.5 للسهم والقطاع مضاعفة رحيته 30 مرة يبقي 1.5*30 يبقي قريبا ان شاء الله 45 جنيه الان سعرة 15 جنيه يعني 200% ان شاء الله اليكو احتفاظ الشهور بتعدي بسرعة ومش شرط يعمل 45 جنيه ممكن عن طريق اكتتاب تاني يبقي السهم واقع ب 45 وانا سمعت والله هناك اكتتاب تاني بعد ميخلص ده*  *ودي ليست دعوة للشراء والله ان اشتريت تاني بعد الاكتتاب ب 16.30 وانا مكتتب لما ثقتي في السهم ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> لا تقلق يا أبو عمر 
> النفى ده من 4 أيام يعنى قديم
> وكما وعدناكم من قبل وتحقق الوعد
> أكرر وعدى فى الكابلات

  
صباح الفل يا باشا
والله ان مش قلقان وعلى العموم انا مستنى فى الكبلات على الاقل كدة سنتين

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا شايف الرمى اللى فى السوق مفتعل
والله أعلم

----------


## نور المصرى

كما قولنا رمية مفتعلة 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى يخسر الناس فلوسها

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووول  اية اى سى   
منطقة الدعم القديمة بين ال 4.9 الى 5 ............مازالت محترمة حاليا ثم ورائها ال 4.5    خبرياااااااااااا: الورق فى الهيئة الان وعد 10 ايام على ايديك من امس والخبر سيصدر خلااااااااااااااااهم بموعد الاكتتاب  5.4 ثم 5.8 ثم 6 ثم 6.35 نقاط مقاومة حاليا   السهم بعد الاكتتاب مستهدف 5 على الاقل فى 2 يعنى 10 يعنى مكسب لن يقل عن 45 %

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور لو سمحت تعليقق اية على هذا الخبر 
العنوان : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA) بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة بخصوص تخفيض راس المال بقيمة عدد 61.9 مليون سهم (اسهم خزينة ) بما يعادل 12.38 مليون شهادة ايداع دولية
العنوان : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة (ORTE.CA) بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة بخصوص تخفيض راس المال بقيمة عدد 61.9 مليون سهم (اسهم خزينة ) بما يعادل 12.38 مليون شهادة ايداع دولية
اسم الشركة : اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS74081C018
كود رويترز : ORTE.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة بخصوص تخفيض راس المال بقيمة عدد 61.9 مليون سهم (اسهم خزينة ) بما يعادل 12.38 مليون شهادة ايداع دولية

----------


## نور المصرى

بص ياسيدى 
دى أسهم خزية وبيبقى ليها وقت تقريبا سنة
ولازم تتباع
ولو ماتبعاتش
تعدم هذه الأسهم ويتم تخفيض رأس المال بعدد الأسهم المعدومة
الكلام ده حصل قبل كده كتير وحصل فى هيرمس وهى ب 33ج

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> بص ياسيدى 
> دى أسهم خزية وبيبقى ليها وقت تقريبا سنة
> ولازم تتباع
> ولو ماتبعاتش
> تعدم هذه الأسهم ويتم تخفيض رأس المال بعدد الأسهم المعدومة
> الكلام ده حصل قبل كده كتير وحصل فى هيرمس وهى ب 33ج

  
اشكرك يا استاذنا
بس كنت عاوز اعرف ازود الكمية اللى معى الان ولا استنى سعر احسن من كدة 71.5

----------


## نور المصرى

> اشكرك يا استاذنا
> بس كنت عاوز اعرف ازود الكمية اللى معى الان ولا استنى سعر احسن من كدة 71.5

 ممكن تزود بس على أجزاء
لأنى متوقع قبول عرض صفقة شراء أسهم الخزينة لتانى مره

----------


## نور المصرى

> منقووول  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    روابط متعلقة الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكوأعلنت شركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي " إليكو " عن بدأ تسويق وحدات مشروع إيفرلاند بمنطقة العين السخنة اعتبارًا من أول يوليو القادم . 
> و المشروع عبارة عن قرية سياحية متكاملة مكونة من عدد 450 وحدة سكنية وعدد 100 فيلا بالإضافة إلى 240 غرفة فندقية ومركز تجاري .  وتتوقع الشركة أن تحقق أرباح لا تقل عن 250 مليون جنيه قبل نهاية عام 2009.  وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت عن فتح باب الاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر من 61.6 مليون جنيه إلى 246.4 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 184.8 مليون جنيه بعدد 184.8 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 1 جنيه للسهم بالإضافة إلى 2.5 *قرش* مصاريف إصدار لمساهمي الشركة القدامى فى حدود 3 سهم لكل سهم من الأسهم التي يمتلكها كل منهم فى رأس المال المصدر قبل الزيادةولمدة شهر ينتهى فى 4 يوليو 2008 .  كما قامت الشركة بتقديم جميع الأوراق المطلوبة للقيد لإدارة البورصة حتي يتم التداول علي أسهمها داخل المقصورة وهي في انتظار موافقة لجنة القيد بالبورصة .  *والله ياجماعة انا علي ثقة كبيرة بميكر السهم ان شاء الله وقريبا 25 جنيه اليكو الجوهرة عمره مخسر حد*  *نصف اسهم التداول الحر في السهم بعد الاكتتاب تقريبا فوق 14 جنيه يعني لا قلق وده كويس للسهم لان الميكر بيطمع الناس في السهم تحت وبيدخل دم جديد للسهم لان كل الناس لو تحتفظ بيه بسعر تحت لما يطلع جامد هينهار جامد عمليت دخول ناس وطلوع ناس*  *قريبا ان شاء الله بعد غلق الاكتتاب 25 جنيه*  *ولا خوف من قواعد خارج المقصورة لان قريبا اليكو هيدخل المقصورة وهناك العديد من الاخبار علي السهم*  *1- ارباح لم توزع 60 مليون جنيه*  *2- ارباح متوقعة من مشروع العين السخنه 250 مليون*  *3- نصف سهم مجاني*  *4- ارباح متوقعة من فلوس الاكتتاب ( 185 مليون فلوس الاكتتاب )*  *5- دخول المقصورة*  *لو الارباح دي كلها تحققت يبقي نصيب السهم تقريبا 1.5 للسهم والقطاع مضاعفة رحيته 30 مرة يبقي 1.5*30 يبقي قريبا ان شاء الله 45 جنيه الان سعرة 15 جنيه يعني 200% ان شاء الله اليكو احتفاظ الشهور بتعدي بسرعة ومش شرط يعمل 45 جنيه ممكن عن طريق اكتتاب تاني يبقي السهم واقع ب 45 وانا سمعت والله هناك اكتتاب تاني بعد ميخلص ده*  *ودي ليست دعوة للشراء والله ان اشتريت تاني بعد الاكتتاب ب 16.30 وانا مكتتب لما ثقتي في السهم ان شاء الله*

 بص يا أبو عمر
أنا عندى هدف نهائى للسهم عند من 25 إلى 30ج
بس هو هايعرض فى المنطقه دى شوية والله أعلم
يعنى إشتغل معاه ترديات 
وعلى حاملى لكح
يمكن الشراء مجددا بعد إختراق 1.82 بقوة وبفوليوم
على الأقل بدون أخبرا إختراق هذه المنطقه كتحليل فنى فقط يوديها ل 3.25ج

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> بص يا أبو عمر
> أنا عندى هدف نهائى للسهم عند من 25 إلى 30ج
> بس هو هايعرض فى المنطقه دى شوية والله أعلم
> يعنى إشتغل معاه ترديات 
> وعلى حاملى لكح
> يمكن الشراء مجددا بعد إختراق 1.82 بقوة وبفوليوم
> على الأقل بدون أخبرا إختراق هذه المنطقه كتحليل فنى فقط يوديها ل 3.25ج

  
شكرا يا استاذنا على هذا التواصل

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك للتعدين 
هدف المضارب كان 240ج خلال شهر وحقق مستهدفه 
هدف متوسط الأجل 350ج خلال 3 شهور 
هدف طويل الأجل 600ج  
كما نرى على الشارت هو واقف الأن على مقاومة الخط الأوسط من الريفجرشن شانيل 
القناه دى مرسومة من شهر أكتوبر 2007 
الأهداف بالتوالى
290ج
320ج
355ج 
ده هدف كل مقاومة 
الإحتفاظ جيد فى هذا السهم

----------


## نور المصرى

سيتم تحريك الحدود السعرية على تلكوم اليوم
بسبب إعدام أسهم الخزينة
وده مش هايأثر على الكيس
وهاتبدأ المؤسسات والأجانب الشراء فيها مره أخرى
مما يعطى دفعه للسوق 
يامسهل يارب

----------


## نور المصرى

الأجانب شراء متزايد بكميات صغيرة 
وأنا شايف إننا ممكن نبنى مراكز شراء بأجزاء صغيرة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

صباح الخير ياستاذنا
وعلى كل الاخوة
ان شاء الله اليوم يكون اخر يوم فى موجة الهبوط وينصلح الحال
من الاسبوع القادم

----------


## khaled_S

-شباب ياريت حد يعرفنى عنوان شركه المصريه الامريكيه بالمنصوره او تلفيون لهم؟؟    -وياريت اعرف راى الجميع عن هذه الشركه خصوصا ان الفتره الاخيره تم اختراق موقعهم ودى حاجه قلقانى؟؟

----------


## Abuhameela

> إحذروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا الأيام القادمة اللهم بلغنا اللهم فإشهد

  :Noco:

----------


## عياد

> شاهدنا موجة بيع خلال جلسة اليوم ليواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى الدعم 10500 واذا لم يستطع الثبات فوقها فانه يستهدف مستوى الدعم التالي متوسط المدى عند 9800   . لذا ينبغي أخذ الحذر ومن المفضل الابقاء على نسبة جيدة من الكاش في المحفظة لاعادة تكوين مراكز عند مستويات منخفضة      خالص تحياتي

 كما كان متوقعا  احكم الدببة سيطرتهم على السوق وتراجع المؤشر بحدة يوم الخميس الماضي متأثر ببيع اسهم الخزينة لشركة اوراسكوم تيلكوم ليهبط بذلك للمرة الأولى دون حاجز 10500 منذ الهبوط الحاد في الشهر الماضي ،  قد يجد المؤشر بعض الدعم حول مستوى 10169 الا انه ضعيف ويبدو ليس لديه القدرة الكافية للصعود مجددا لذا من المتوقع ان يواصل الهبوط مستهدفا مستوى 9800 كهدف أولي    خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> 

 أهلا بك اخي Abuhameela في منتداك المتداول العربي اسمح لي احييك على رؤيتك الفنية الجيدة والثاقبة  هبوط هذه المرة اقل حدة من الهبوط السابق واحلى مافي الهبوط هذه المرة هو تباين اداء الأسهم فبرغم هبوط المؤشروهبوط الكثير من الاسهم نجد اسهم متماسكة وبعضها صعد عن مستوياته السابقة مثل هيرمس - الخليجية الكندية - اموك - اراسمكو - البنك التجاري الدولي - القاهرة للتنمية والاستثمار العقاري ( سهم صعد بحجم تداول عالي مخترقا مقاومة الخميس الماضي مقتربا من اعلى مستوياته التاريخية ) وفي خارج المقصورة ايضا الأسهم لم تتاثر كثيرا  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> 

 كما قلنا من قبل
الهبوط لن يجتاح جميع الأسهم
وهناك أسهم ستصعد
الهبوط لن يكون بالحدة التى شهدناها من قبل
وقلنا الكيس يجب أن يتوجه ل 9800
وهذا ما نراه الأن

----------


## Abuhameela

[quote=عياد;731813]أهلا بك اخي Abuhameela في منتداك المتداول العربي  اسمح لي احييك على رؤيتك الفنية الجيدة والثاقبة  هبوط هذه المرة اقل حدة من الهبوط السابق واحلى مافي الهبوط هذه المرة هو تباين اداء الأسهم فبرغم هبوط المؤشروهبوط الكثير من الاسهم نجد اسهم متماسكة وبعضها صعد عن مستوياته السابقة مثل هيرمس - الخليجية الكندية - اموك - اراسمكو - البنك التجاري الدولي - القاهرة للتنمية والاستثمار العقاري ( سهم صعد بحجم تداول عالي مخترقا مقاومة الخميس الماضي مقتربا من اعلى مستوياته التاريخية ) وفي خارج المقصورة ايضا الأسهم لم تتاثر كثيرا    تقبل خالص تحياتي 
شكرا لك أخى الكريم عياد هو مجرد توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو جهد تفكير عميق يومى لى أنا وصديق لى أسمه أحمد تريدار قديم فى شركة من شركات السمسرة

----------


## Abuhameela

السوق يبحث عن إعادة تصحيح حقيقى و سوف يأخذ فتره ليست بقصيره و على جميع الأسهم كافه وإن كان بعض النجوم سوف تسطع لترغيب المستثمرين وبث روح الأمل لعدم فقد الثقه فى السوق والهروب النهائى وذلك فى سبيل التحضير لبوله قويه وعنيفه وسريعه  و نصيحتى قلب حديدى اعصاب متماسكه رغبه حقيقيه للفهم من أجل الفوز فى سباق لا يرحم وتحليلى للسوق عن طريق بيانات تاريخيه ( التارخ يعيد نفسه فى المستقبل القريب  للذى حدث فى الماضى القريب و لكن بتدرج وليس بعنف ) مؤشرى الآن هو سهمى و سعر تاريخى و  تحليل نفسى للسوق والعكس صحيح وعندما نصل إلى عنق الزجاجه فإن الفرج قريب  والله أعلم

----------


## moha_fatah

فرصة شراء قوية على العرفة 
فما رأى الخبراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى ظل أحداث السوق رغم انه لم يتأثر بالصورة القوية فى الهبوط الأخير 
فهل هذا دليل على تشبع البيع وفى طريقه ان شاء الله للصعود ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

القاهرة للإستثمارات الصغيرة
المصريين فى الخارج
النيل للكبريت
المشروعات
لكح
إيه أى سى 
شراء آمن إن شاء الله وسنرى فيهم خير

----------


## Love For Ever

لكح ماهو افضل سعر نشتري به؟
المشروعات؟ ذا سمحت ماهو اسم الشركة كاملا والرمز ان امكن
وشكرا اخي

----------


## نور المصرى

المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية
IEEC.ca 
لكح من 1.40 إلى 1.45 
وأليكو أيضا شرااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية
> IEEC.ca 
> لكح من 1.40 إلى 1.45 
> وأليكو أيضا شرااااااااااااااااااااااااء

  
المشروعات 63 جنية يا استازنا :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

لن تصدقوا
خارج المقصورة الأيام القادمة أأمن من داخل المقصورة وأرباحها أعلى 
نحن نتخير لكم ماسيصعد من السوق
ولكم الأمر فى الأول وفى الأخر تأخذون به أو لا   
كلمة أخيرة
AIC العربية للستثمارات والتنمية
شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااء 
ونتقابل مؤقتا عند ال 7ج 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد  
أليكو كل ماتنزل فرصه جيده للشراء 
المشروعات جنى أرباح عند 66ج كتريده
وناخدها تانى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

عقبال ال ايه اى سى ان شاء الله  *اخبار****مصادر خاصة :قيد اليكو داخل المقصورة بعد زيادة راس المال* (22 يونيو. 2008) *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - كشف مصدر مسؤل بشركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي، "إليكو" (RREI) إن القيد بسوق داخل المقصورة بعد الانتهاء من زيادة راسمال الشركة الذي ينتهي يوم 4 يوليو المقبل . وقال في تصريحات خاصة ان الشركة مستمرة في اتمام الاوراق و المستندات و اجراءات القيد. واضاف ان الشركة اقتربت من اتمام كافة هذه الاوراق للقيد بسوق داخل المقصورة. اقرأ أيضا: اليوم :فتح باب اكتتاب زيادة راسمال الاستثمار العقارى العربى - اليكو*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*وجهه نظر منقوله*  
ايه اى سى
سعرها الان ممتاز جدا لدخول الاكتتاب نشرح نقطه صغننه ونركز فيها
ايه اى سى سعره الان 
4.7 + سهم 1.7 ج اسهم الاكتتاب اللى لنا الحق فى اكتتاب=6.4 ج على عدد الاسهم =2.3 ج
طبعا الحسبه دى معناها ان نشرة الاكتتاب هتنزل 1.7 سهم لكل سهم قيمه السهم ب 1ج يبقى السهم اللى هيكتتب واقف عليه السهم ب 2.3
ممكن سعره يصل اول يوم الى 3 ثم خامس يوم 4.3 يعنى ممكن اسهم الاكتتاب تقف على اللى شارى السهم الان ببلاش
وفى حاجة تانيه محمد متولى هياخد السهم الان 1 ويبيع بعد 5 سنين احنا نعتبر افضل منه لاننا هناخد السهم الان 2 وممكن نبيع بعد شهر 
بمعنى اخر لو انا خيرتك تاخد ايه اى سى الان 1ج بس بشرط تبيعه بعد 5 سنين ولا تاخد الان ب 2ج وتبيعه براحتك 
طبعا الاجابه معروفه اخده الان ب 2.3 
احنا بنتكلم على تارجت 170% تانى يوم الاكتتاب ان شاء الله طبعا مش هنتكلم عن دخول المقصورة وممكن سعره يصل لكم
طبعا كل دة تحليل شخصى والله اعلم اللى بيقتع باخد السهم على اسعاره الحاليه وطبعا لو جرى الى 6.5 قبل الاكتتاب ربحنا هيقل عن التارجت المحدد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ/ نور 
 اية رايك فى هذة الترشيحات كنوعية اسهم وكذلك اية رايك فى ميعاد الدخول
عندى احساس ان يوم الخميس القادم هيكون يوم كويس للمشترى وخاصة و هو اخريوم فى شهر 6  
6اسهم ارشح اسعار شراء وتكوين مراكز شرائيه
1- الكابلات 2.50
2-المصريه للمنتجعات 6-6.5
3- ايجيترانس 30
4-اسيك للتعدين 200-205
5-الجيزه العامه للمقاولات 75-80
6-سماد مصر 30-28
7- النيل للكبريت 50 
هذه الاسهم شراء وتكوين نصف المراكز الشرائيه  
و النصف الباقى عند تاكيد الدخول

----------


## mannon

> لن تصدقوا
> خارج المقصورة الأيام القادمة أأمن من داخل المقصورة وأرباحها أعلى 
> نحن نتخير لكم ماسيصعد من السوق
> ولكم الأمر فى الأول وفى الأخر تأخذون به أو لا   
> كلمة أخيرة
> AIC العربية للستثمارات والتنمية
> شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااء 
> ونتقابل مؤقتا عند ال 7ج 
> اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد
> ...

 اذيك استاذ نور ، يارب بخير دايما 
ياترى ايه اخبار لكح ، لانى مكنتش متابع الفتره الى فاتت ، يعنى ممكن نبيع ونشترى فى الاسهم الى حضرتك موصى عليها ، ولا  نخلينا معاه ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور 
>  اية رايك فى هذة الترشيحات كنوعية اسهم وكذلك اية رايك فى ميعاد الدخول
> عندى احساس ان يوم الخميس القادم هيكون يوم كويس للمشترى وخاصة و هو اخريوم فى شهر 6  
> 6اسهم ارشح اسعار شراء وتكوين مراكز شرائيه
> 1- الكابلات 2.50
> 2-المصريه للمنتجعات 6-6.5
> 3- ايجيترانس 30
> 4-اسيك للتعدين 200-205
> 5-الجيزه العامه للمقاولات 75-80
> ...

 تمام جدا 
وخصوصا الجيزة

----------


## نور المصرى

> اذيك استاذ نور ، يارب بخير دايما 
> ياترى ايه اخبار لكح ، لانى مكنتش متابع الفتره الى فاتت ، يعنى ممكن نبيع ونشترى فى الاسهم الى حضرتك موصى عليها ، ولا  نخلينا معاه ؟

 خارج المقصورة هايشهد طفره قوية  
 بس الحذر 
قرارات خارج جاهزة وممكن تنزل فى أى وقت
ناخد ربحنا ونطييررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

بعد إذن مشرفنا الغالى أعرف بس سبب حذف مشاركتى لعدم تكرار خطأى مرة أخرى وشكرا.....

----------


## Abuhameela

:18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18: 
ربنا يستر على جوه السوق ويرزق اللى بره السوق

----------


## عياد

> بعد إذن مشرفنا الغالى أعرف بس سبب حذف مشاركتى لعدم تكرار خطأى مرة أخرى وشكرا.....

 أهلا ياأستاذ أحمد  نحن هدفنا جميعا هنا المشاركة والاستفادة واعذرني ومثلك يقدر لحذف المشاركة والردودعليها حتى لايخرج الموضوع عن اطاره بقيادة استاذنا الغالي نور المصري  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري   محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> ربنا يستر على جوه السوق ويرزق اللى بره السوق

 أهلا استاذ أبوهميلة   أرحب بك معنا في موضوع الأسهم المصرية ونتمنى ان لاتبخل علينا بتحليلاتك الرائعة للأسهم ووجهة نظرك فيها لكي يستفيد منها الجميع هنا بدلا من الابتسامات التي لاتفيد الكثير والتي تفهم أيضا بشكل غير صحيح  . تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

التركيز فى السوق مطلوب
ونترك الأحاديث الجانبية
بعد إذن الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد ورزق وفير إن شاء الله  
أراسمكو هدف 58ج

----------


## نور المصرى

الخليجية الكندية لمن معه
بيع 42ج ونرجع ناخدها تانى

----------


## eng_hisham

> الخليجية الكندية لمن معه
> بيع 42ج ونرجع ناخدها تانى

  
ضيعتني يا نور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
انا اخدت الكنديه ب 34.5ج الاسبوع اللي فات وبعتها على 40.5ج النهارده
تفتكر الجنيه والنص فرق دوول على حساب مين !!!! :016:  :016:      :18:  :18:

----------


## نور المصرى

> ضيعتني يا نور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
> انا اخدت الكنديه ب 34.5ج الاسبوع اللي فات وبعتها على 40.5ج النهارده
> تفتكر الجنيه والنص فرق دوول على حساب مين !!!!

 هاخدهم أنا أشرب بيهم بيبس :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات إرتدت من دعم مهم
2.48 
وربنا يسهل يكون إرتداد

----------


## Abuhameela

> أهلا استاذ أبوهميلة   أرحب بك معنا في موضوع الأسهم المصرية ونتمنى ان لاتبخل علينا بتحليلاتك الرائعة للأسهم ووجهة نظرك فيها لكي يستفيد منها الجميع هنا بدلا من الابتسامات التي لاتفيد الكثير والتي تفهم أيضا بشكل غير صحيح  .  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 جزاك الله خيرا للأسف شاركنا بصدق ولم نجد المستجيب بل وجدنا حذف للمشاركات التى فى صلب الموضوع

----------


## Abuhameela

> أهلا استاذ أبوهميلة    أرحب بك معنا في موضوع الأسهم المصرية ونتمنى ان لاتبخل علينا بتحليلاتك الرائعة للأسهم ووجهة نظرك فيها لكي يستفيد منها الجميع هنا بدلا من الابتسامات التي لاتفيد الكثير والتي تفهم أيضا بشكل غير صحيح  .  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 الأخ الكريم عياد أنا وصديقى أحمد نعطى تحليل أو وجهة نظر لإتجاه السوق عموما  أما عن تحليلاتى الرائعة للأسهم فهى لن تعجب أحد إلا من رحم الله لأننى وبإختصار لاأعمل إلا فى  الأسهم النقية الحلال تماما بمعنى أن يكون نشاط الشركة حلال والميزانية تخلو من القروض الربوية سواء قصيرة الأجل أو طويلة الأجل أو السحب على المكشوف  وأحيانا أعمل بالشركات المختلطة وهى الشركات التى أصل عملها حلال ولكن يوجد قروض بنسبة لا تزيد عن 20%( مع التطهير يعنى إخراج هذه النسبة من الربح ) وهذا الأسلوب لن يتماشى مع الكثيرين الذين يتعاملون على أى سهم حتى لو كانت الشركة نسبة القروض فيها 100% لذلك نحن نترك مسألة تحليل الأسهم جانبا .

----------


## نور المصرى

ونحن أيضا بفضل الله ننهى عن أى سهم 
فيه شبه شرعية إبتغاء مرضاة الله
لو ترجع بالصفحات للوراء ترانا
نرفض أى تحليل لأسهم بها شبهة شرعة والحمد لله

----------


## نور المصرى

وحضرتك ما نزلتش أى تحليل لأى سهم
عشان تقول مابيعجبش حد 
أو نزلت تحليل لأى شيئ  أساساً

----------


## Abuhameela

يعنى ياأستاذ إبراهيم حسين  لو قلنا مثلا عن شركة مثل المشروعات الصناعية التى رأسمالها 30 مليون جنيه وتعدت مديونيتها 650 مليون جنيه لو قلنا التعامل على السهم لا يجوز الكلام ده هيعجب حد  :No3:

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعنى ياأستاذ إبراهيم حسين  لو قلنا مثلا عن شركة مثل المشروعات الصناعية التى رأسمالها 30 مليون جنيه وتعدت مديونيتها 650 مليون جنيه لو قلنا التعامل على السهم لا يجوز الكلام ده هيعجب حد

 بصراحه لأ وفى هذه النقطه أنا معك وأنه لايجوز وللأسف أنا لست محلل مالى أنا فنى وأتجنب الشبهه الواضحه أمامى بالنسبه للنشاط ولا أتعمق فى السهم ماليا ويجب على الجميع تخريج نسبة التطهير

----------


## نور المصرى

ويجب عليك أنت مادمت تحلل مالى أن تقول نستة القروض فى أى سهم نطرحه حتى يكون الجميع على بينه

----------


## okasha75

استاذ نور تحية طيبة لك ولكل السادة الذين يساهمون بجهدهم من اجل الغير تحية طيبة لكم جميعا برجاء النصيحة معي النيل للكبريت على 68 جنية وعي شمال الصعيد 39.90 جنية برجاء النصيحة وشكرا على مجهوداتكم

----------


## نور المصرى

إحتفظ وخصوصا شمال

----------


## ابويوسف الغزاوي

مساء الخير يا استاذ نور 
سؤالي عن سهم العربية وبولفارا مازلت محتفظ بالسهم من أسعار 16.70 و12.40 والسهم مازال في حالة الهبوط يرجى ابداء الرأي وشكراً

----------


## Abuhameela

من هنا البداية أيها الأخوة  كيف تقرأ القوائم المالية للشركات    الميزانية العمومية 
تبين الميزانية العمومية الموقف المالي للشركة في نقطة معينة من الزمن كما تبين الميزانية العمومية كيفية تمويل الأعمال واستثمار الأموال . 
وهناك ثلاث مكونات رئيسية في الميزانية العمومية هي: 
- الموجودات
- المطلوبات
- حقوق المساهمين 
والموجودات توضح توظيف رأس المال في الأعمال والمطلوبات وحقوق المساهمين توضح التركيبة التمويلية  
والميزانية العمومية تستند إلى المعادلة المحاسبية التالية : 
الموجودات = المطلوبات + حقوق المساهمين 
واستنادا إلى طبيعة الموجودات وقابليتها للتسييل فأنها تصنف كموجودات متداولة أو ثابتة 
والمطلوبات تصنف إلى مطلوبات متداولة أو غير متداولة استنادا إلى تواريخ استحقاقها
والمبالغ المستثمرة من قبل المالك أو المساهم إلى جانب الأرباح المرحلة (المحتجزة) توضح بشكل منفصل وتسمى حقوق المساهمين
مكونات الميزانية العمومية
إن تصنيف البنود المتشابهة في مجموعات يسهل تحليل وفهم الميزانية العمومية وتقسم الميزانية العمومية إلى فئات رئيسية كما ذكرنا سابقا وهي الموجودات والمطلوبات وحقوق المساهمين واليكم التفاصيل : 
الموجودات
إن جانب الموجودات في الميزانية العمومية يوضح كيفية استثمار الأموال في الموجودات لتنفيذ عمليات الشركة، وتقسم الموجودات كذلك إلى موجودات ثابتة وموجودات متداولة استنادا إلى استخدامها وطبيعتها. 
الموجودات المتداولة
الموجودات المتداولة هي رأسمال عامل يستخدم لتمويل عمليات الشركة اليومية وهذه الأصول ذات عمر قصير ويتوقع إن يتم تحويلها إلى نقد خلال سنة واحدة، والموجودات المتداولة هامة لتسهيل تشغيل أنشطة الشركة والدورة التشغيلية للأعمال وهي الفترة الزمنية بين شراء المواد الخام وعرضها لتحقيق النقد من المبيعات يتم تمويلها بواسطة الموجودات المتداولة 
من الناحية المثالية فان الموجودات المتداولة يتم تمويلها بواسطة المطلوبات المتداولة وغيرها من رأس المال الطويل الأجل المتوفر لدى الشركة. 
النقد
يتضمن النقد المتاح للاستخدام أي المبالغ النقدية وما لدى أمين الصندوق والحسابات البنكية ويتم الاحتفاظ بمبلغ من النقد السائل دوما في الأعمال لضمان تسهيل عمليات التشغيل
وينبغي التحذير من أن السيولة والربحية مترابطان سلبيا حيث إن الاحتفاظ بالنقد الكثير سيسبب تكلفة فرصة بديلة اكبر من حيث دخل الفائدة الضائع كما أن الأرصدة النقدية غير الكافية تؤدي إلى كشف الأرصدة البنكية مما يؤدي إلى تكبد مصاريف فائدة باهظة . 
الاستثمارات القابلة للتحويل السريع إلى نقد
وتعرف أيضا بأنها الأوراق المالية القابلة للتحويل السريع إلى نقد وهي استثمارات قصيرة الأجل في أكثر الأدوات المالية خلوا من المخاطر وهذه الاستثمارات تكون في شكل عالي السيولة أو في مايعادلها من النقد ولها تاريخ استحقاق قصير الأجل حتى يمكن سحب المال عند الحاجة دون تكبد خسارة كبيرة (غير إن الصفقة لها كلفة قليلة وبالتالي يمكن تجاهلها ) والاستثمارات القابلة للتحويل إلى نقد تشمل أذونات الخزانة والسندات الاذنية والأدوات القابلة للتداول والأوراق التجارية قصيرة الأجل ويستند تقييم الاستثمارات القابلة للتحويل إلى نقد إلى التكلفة أو القيمة السوقية أيهما اقل الأرصدة المدينة
هي المبالغ غير المسددة من العملاء والذمم ذات الطبيعة غير التجارية وهي ذمم ذات قيمة صافية قابلة للتحقيق بعد احتساب مخصصات بنود الديون المشكوك فيها . 
المخزون
هو السلع المحفوظة للبيع و المواد الخام المستخدمة بالتصنيع وهذا عنصر عام في الموجودات المتداولة ويتطلب الاهتمام عند تحليل الميزانية العمومية. والمخزونات تربط رأس المال وبالتالي يمكن إن تؤثر على ربحية الشركة. ومن ناحية أخرى قد يكون لتقييم المخزونات أثر كبير على الموقف المالي للشركة. وهناك ثلاث طرق لحساب المخزون هي الأول فالأول والوارد أخيرا يصرف أولا وطريقة المتوسط المرجح، ويجب إن يكون التقييم النهائي على أساس التكلفة أو القيمة السوقية أيهما أقل.  
والاستثمارات في المخزون تعتمد على طبيعة الصناعة وعادة ما تقوم شركات صناعة الخدمات بالحفاظ على مخزونات صغيرة بينما المصالح الصناعية تحتفظ بمخزونات كبيرة وبعض الشركات تعتمد طرح الإنتاج والشراء في حينه التي تضمن مستويات متدنية من المخزونات . 
المدفوعات المسبقة الدفع
وهي مبالغ تدفع مقدما و سلع يتوقع صرفها خلال سنة واحدة وهذه الأصناف تقع ضمن تعريف الموجودات المتداولة وعلى الأغلب فان الخدمات مثل التامين والإيجار ومكافحة الحشرات والخدمات العامة تعتبر مسبقة الدفع وعموما فان المصاريف المدفوعة مسبقا ليست هامة جدا في الميزانية العمومية . 
الموجودات الثابتة م الموجودات طويلة الأجل
إن الموجودات الثابتة تعتبر ذات طبيعة طويلة الأجل أي أكثر من سنة وتعد بمنفعة اقتصادية والاستثمار في الموجودات الثابتة اختياري إلى حد بعيد وتؤثر طبيعة الأعمال كذلك على مستوى الاستثمار في الموجودات الثابتة وتمتلك الشركات الصناعية استثمارات كبيرة في الموجودات الثابتة مقارنة ببائع التجزئة أو المحل التجاري. 
والموجودات الثابتة تصنف على نحو واضح إلى: 
- موجودات ملموسة 
- استثمارات طويلة الأمد 
- موجودات غير ملموسة 
- الموجودات الأخرى . 
الموجودات الثابتة الملموسة 
هي الموجودات المادية مثل الممتلكات والمصانع والمعدات وهذه الموجودات هي ركيزة البنية التحتية للشركة وتقدم دورا مساندا لعمليات واستنادا اى نوع الصناعة التي تعمل فيها فان مستوى الاستثمار وطبيعة الأصل ستتغير وتستهلك الموجودات الثابتة الملموسة باستثناء الأرض ويقدر العمر الاقتصادي ويتم استهلاك الموجودات خلال عمرها الافتراضي وتعتبر سياسة الاستهلاك اختيارية وتحدد من خلال المعايير المحاسبية المتبعة . 
الاستثمارات طويلة الأجل
تعتبر جزءا من محفظة الأصول الثابتة وتقوم الشركات بالاستثمار خارج نطاق نشاطها الأساسي لأسباب متنوعة وهي استثمارات طويلة الأجل ويتوقع إن يتم إلغاؤها في المستقبل ويمكن إن تكون الاستثمارات طويلة الأجل في أعمال إستراتيجية غير موحدة أو استثمارات قي أصول غير مستخدمة في عمليات التشغيل والاستثمارات في المشتقات المالية طويلة الأجل مثل السندات الكمبيالات الطويلة الأجل والأسهم تقع أيضا صمن هذا التصريف. 
الموجودات غير الملموسة 
هي موجودات غير فعلية وغير ملموسة في طبيعتها مثل السمعة التجارية (الشهرة) والبراءات وحقوق التأليف والأسماء التجارية والامتيازات . 
ولقد أضيف بند جديد لهذه القائمة مؤخرا هو تكلفة تطوير برامج الكمبيوتر وتستحق البنود غير الملموسة الاهتمام لأنها يمكن إن تكون أساسية في الميزانية العمومية والسمعة التجارية التي هي بند من الأصول غير الملموسة تحدد قيمتها عندما يتم شراء شركة ما من قبل شركة أخرى والمبلغ الذي يتم دفعه زيادة على صافي القيمة العادلة للشركة المشتراة يظهر في الميزانية العمومية على انه سمعة تجارية وهذا مايعرف أيضا باسم السمعة التجارية المشتراة ويتم إطفاء السمعة التجارية عبر العمر الاقتصادي المقدر من قبل الإدارة وطبقا للمعيار المستخدم فانه ينبغي إن لا يتجاوز 40 سنة . 
الموجودات الأخرى
وتوضح عموما في الميزانية العمومية وتتضمن هذه البنود مجموعة من الأصول غير المتداولة ومن أمثلة الأصول الأخرى التكاليف المؤجلة والدفعات المقدمة للشركات التابعة والممتلكات الصغيرة غير المستخدمة في العمليات .. 
المطلوبات
المطلوبات هي التزامات مستقبلية واستنادا إلى استحقاق الالتزامات فأنة يمكن تقسيم المطلوبات إلى مجموعتين رئيسيتين هما  
- المطلوبات المتداولة
- المطلوبات غير المتداولة 
المطلوبات المتداولة
تمثل المبالغ المتوجبة الدفع خلال سنة واحدة وتتضمن المطلوبات المتداولة الأوراق التجارية الدائنة والأرصدة الدائنة والقسط الجاري للقرض طويل الأجل والدفعات المستحقة والضرائب المؤجلة  
الأرصدة الدائنة 
وهي التزامات قصيرة الأجل للدائنين نتيجة شراء السلع والخدمات وهي أموال خالية من الفائدة ومتوفرة لدى الشركة ويمكن استخدامها لتمويل رأس المال العامل الأوراق التجارية الدائنة وهي المبالغ المستحقة للموردين أو المؤسسات المالية الناشئة عن السندات والصفقات المالية. 
الجزء الجاري من القرض طويل الأجل 
هو المبلغ الذي يستحق خلال سنة واحدة من قرض طويل الأجل أي القسط الجاري المستحق من قرض طويل الأمد ولم يتم تسديدة بعد. 
المدفوعات المستحقة 
تنشأ عندما يتم احتساب المصاريف قبل التدفق النقدي الفعلي وطبقا لمفهوم الحرص فان المصاريف المتكبدة في فترة ما يتم إقرارها بغض النظر عن تاريخ الدفع. 
السحب على المكشوف من البنك
وهو جزء من المطلوبات المتداولة أيضا عندما تظهر تسهيلات مالية قصيرة الأجل/مبالغ مسحوبة على المكشوف من الحساب الجاري 
المطلوبات الطويلة الأجل
هي التزامات لا تقع ضمن دورة التشغيل ويتوقع إن تكون متوجبة الدفع في مدة زمنية أطول . وكل المطلوبات غير المتداولة تتضمن هنا ومن أمثلتها الكمبيالات الدائنة والضرائب المؤجلة ومزايا المعاشات/التقاعد والتزامات عقود الإيجار. وهناك عموما إيضاحات موسعة جدا حول المطلوبات طويلة الأجل بسبب التعهدات المختلفة . 
الضرائب المؤجلة / الزكاة 
هي التزام تجاع السلطات المختصة تنشأ عن الفرق بين الدخل المعلن عنه والدخل الخاضع للضريبة أو الزكاة . 
حقوق المساهمين
وهو بند مهم في الميزانية العمومية ويمثل مشاركة المساهمين في رأس المال ويتم احتساب حصة رأس المال على أساس القيمة الاسمية بغض النظر عن سعر الإصدار أو العلاوة أو الخصم والأرباح غير الموزعة هي أيضا جزء من حقوق المساهمين وتوضع منفصلة تحت بند حقوق المساهمين وهناك ثلاث مكونات في حقوق المساهمين هي الأسهم العادية وإضافات رأس المال المدفوع والأرباح المرحلة. 
الأسهم العادية
هي جزء رأس المال المصدر من رأس المال المصرح به بالقيمة الاسمية ويجب إن يكون هناك إيضاحات حول رأس المال المصرح به والمصدر والقيمة الاسمية وأي إعادة شراء للأسهم ينبغي إن تخصم من رأس المال المصدر وتبين منفصلة . 
إضافات رأس المال المدفوع 
تشير إلى العلاوة المدفوعة من قبل المساهمين على إصدارات الأسهم . 
الأرباح المرحلة
هي الدخل غير الموزع المتراكم منذ التأسيس والذي يتم إعادة استثماره في أعمال الشركة وهذا الجزء من الأرباح يرحل للفترة التي تعقب دفع أي أرباح على الأسهم 
قائمة الدخل
قائمة الدخل التي تعرف باسم بيان الأرباح هي جزء لا يتجزأ من القوائم المالية التي تصدرها الشركة ومن المتبع فان الأداء يقاس بنجاح الشركة في تحقيق هوامش أرباح وصافي أرباح تعرف من قبل المستثمرين ومجتمع الإعمال باسم صافي الدخل. 
وبموجبها فانه حتى وقت قريب كانت قائمة الدخل تعطى الأهمية القصوى مقارنة بالقوائم المالية الأخرى . 
وقد كانت القوة الدافعة وراء تحركات أسعار الأسهم على نحو كبير هي النمو في صافي الدخل الذي تعلنه الشركات 
صافي المبيعات / الإيرادات
هو إجمالي الإيرادات التي تحققها الشركة ناقصا أي بدلات وخصومات . ويعتبر هذا الرقم رئيسي في القوائم المالية وهو الأساس لكثير من الحسابات والتحليلات . وحيث أن المبيعات هي مؤشر على نجاح أعمال الشركة فان اتجاه هذا الرقم يعتبر مؤشرا هاما لأداء الشركة . كما يبين هذا الرقم القدرة التسويقية لبيع المنتج . 
تكلفة البضاعة المباعة /تكاليف التشغيل
أو تكلفة المبيعات هي واحدة من أكبر المصاريف المخصومة من الإيراد. إن تكلفة تصنيع البضائع التي بيعت تدعى تكلفة المبيعات . ولان هذا الرقم مهم فانه يجتذب اهتمام الإدارة والمحللين. ومما تجدر ملاحظته أن رقم حجم تكلفة المبيعات يتفاوت من صناعة إلى أخرى . 
أجمالي الربح
يتم الوصول إليه عن طريق طرح تكلفة المبيعات والتكاليف المباشرة من صافي إيراد المبيعات خلال فترة التقرير . وهذا الرقم هو أول مقياس ربحية يتعلق بالعمليات. واجمالي الربح كنسبة مئوية من المبيعات هو هامش ربح أولي . وإجمالي الربح هو مقياس لنشاط معين يتأثر بالمنتج وطبيعة الصناعة . 
المصاريف
هي المصاريف التي يتم تكبدها خلال التشغيل ضمن فترة التقرير محسوبة على أساس الاستحقاق . وهذا يشمل البيع والتوزيع والمصاريف الإدارية والاستهلاك والإطفاء. وتعطي التفاصيل استنادا إلى الغرض المطلوب من التقرير . 
الدخل من العمليات الرئيسية / الأرباح التشغيلية
هو مؤشر رئيسي على الأداء التشغيلي العام للشركة . ويتم الحصول على هذا الرقم بعد خصم مصاريف التشغيل من إجمالي الربح . وحيث إن هذا الرقم يستثني البنود غير التشغيلية والضرائب فان له أهمية خاصة. ويكشف هذا الرقم عن قوة الأرباح التشغيلية . 
الإيرادات والمصاريف الأخرى
هي ذات طبيعة غير تشغيلية وجميع البنود فيها غير متكررة . وهي تشمل على إيرادات ومصاريف الفوائد وإيرادات الإيجارات والربح أو الخسارة من مبيعات الموجودات الثابتة . 
الدخل / الخسارة قبل الزكاة
هو الربح المتحقق قبل خصم الزكاة 
صافي الربح/ الخسارة عن الفترة
هو رقم الأرباح الكلية للشركة بعد الأخذ بعين الاعتبار كل الإيرادات والمصاريف التي تم تكبدها خلال فترة التقرير. 
قائمة التدفق النقدي
بيانات التدفق النقدي هي بيانات تكميلية للمعلومات التي توفرها قائمة الدخل حيث أن كليهما يرتبطان بالميزانيات المتتالية . ويتم أعداد قوائم التدفقات النقدية لتوضيح كل التدفقات النقدية الداخلة والخارجة، مصنفة فيما بين أنشطة تشغيلية و استثمارية وتمويلية للشركة لفترة محددة وتوفر إيضاحات عن تلك الفترات ذات النشاط الاستثماري والتمويلي الغير النقدي . 
إن التصنيف للتدفقات النقدية فيما بين أنشطة تشغيلية وتمويلية واستثمارية يعتبر أساسيا لتحليل بيانات التدفق النقدي . حيث إن صافي التدفق النقدي (التغير في النقد وما يعادل النقد خلال الفترة ) ذو دلالة بسيطة بمفردة بينما التصنيف ومكونات مفرداته ذو علاقة كبيرة . 
التدفق النقدي من أنشطة تشغيلية (النقد من العمليات )
يقيس كمية النقد الناتجة أو التي تستخدمها الشركة كنتيجة لإنتاجها وبيعها للبضائع والخدمات . وبالرغم من توقع حدوث عجز أو تدفقات نقدية سالبة من التشغيل ( بسبب النمو السريع ) إلا أن التدفقات النقدية الموجبة من التشغيل تعتبر أساسية لمعظم الشركات من أجل البقاء على المدى الطويل .
فالأموال الناتجة داخليا يمكن استخدامها لدفع الأرباح الموزعة للأسهم أو إعادة شراء الأسهم أو تسديد القروض أو استبدال الطاقة الإنتاجية الموجودة أو الاستثمار في شراء الشركات والنمو . 
التدفق النقدي من أنشطة استثمارية 
يبين كمية النقد المستخدمة للحصول على الأصول مثل المصنع والمعدات كما في الاستثمارات وجميع نشاطات العمل الأخرى . وهذه النفقات ضرورية للحفاظ على الطاقة الإنتاجية للشركة وتعزيزها من أجل النمو المستقبلي . ويشمل التدفق النقدي من الأنشطة الاستثمارية أيضا النقد الناتج من بيع أو التخلص من الأصول أو جزء من الإعمال . 
التدفق النقدي من أنشطة تمويلية
يشمل النفقات النقدية المرتبطة بالهيكل الرأسمالي للشركة (القروض وحقوق المساهمين ) متضمنة عوائد إصدار الأسهم وعوائد في شكل أرباحا موزعة للأسهم وإعادة شراء الأسهم واخذ وسداد القروض .

----------


## Abuhameela

ثانيا ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسبحكم التعامل فى الأسهم العادية لشــركات مساهمة تعمل فى الحلال ولكن تقترض من البنوك بفائدة ¨ - نص السؤال :  يتساءل كثير من الناس ما حكم شراء أسهم عادية لشركة مساهمة تعمل فى مجال الحلال ، ولكن تقترض من البنوك بفائدة لتمويل عملياتها المختلفة.  ¨ - الإجابة :  أولاً : حكم التعامل فى الأسهم العادية : أجاز الفقهاء ومجامع الفقه التعامل فى الأسهم العادية إذا كانت الشركة المصدرة للأسهم تعمل فى مجال الحلال الطيب، وأن معاملاتها خالية من الربا والغش والاحتكار والتدليس والغرر والجهالة والميسر ... وكل صور أكل أموال الناس بالباطل، ولا يجوز التعامل فى أسهم شركات تعمل فى مجال الحرام الخبيث. ثانياً : حكم التعامل بالأسهم العادية لشركات تعمل فى الحرام ولكن تتعامل بالربا مثل الحصول على قروض من البنوك بفائدة: يكيف الفقهاء تعامل مثل هذه الشركات على: اختلاط الحلال بالحرام، أصل النشاط حلال ولكن اختلط بالحرام : ومن آراء الفقهاء فى هذا الخصوص ما يلى :  الرأى الأول : تجنب التعامل فى أسهم الشركات التى اختلط فيها الحلال بالحرام : ومن أدلتهم : قول الرسول (ص) : " فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرئ لدينه وعرضه، ومن وقع فى الشبهات وقع فى الحرام" (مسلم)، وقوله (ص) : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك" . الرأى الثانى : يجوز التعامل فى أسهم الشركات التى اختلط فيها الحلال بالحرام عند الضرورة إذا كانت نسبة الحرام قليلة (يسيرة)، واجتهد بعضهم بأن لا تزيد نسبة الحرام عن 20 %، وأن هناك حاجة لشراء أسهم مثل هذه الشركات من أجل الإصلاح والتطوير إلى الحلال، ويؤيد هذا الرأى الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى. أما إذا كانت نسبة الحرام عالية أكثر من النسبة المقترحة وهى 20 % فلا يجوز التعامل بها.  ويجب تطهير الأرباح المكتسبة من الأسهم التى فيها نسبه حرام قليلة من تلك الحرام،بإنفاقه فى وجوه الخير حسب النسبة .  للاتصال بالمؤلف :تليفون 4041342 - 2609028 – 0101504255  فاكس: 2872819 – 2632633 بريد إلكترونى [email protected]   ¨ مثال توضيحى :  - شركة مساهمة قيمة حقوق الملكية (رأس المال والاحتياطيات) 2 مليار جنيه.  - وقيمة الاموال المقترضة من البنوك بفائدة 4 مليار جنيه.  - نجد قيمة التمويل بالقروض بفائدة ضعف قيمة التمويل الحلال، وفى هذه الحالة لا يجوز شراء أسهم هذه الشركة لأن أغلب تمويلها بالقروض بفائدة (ربا). - لو فرض شركة مساهمة أخرى، قيمة حقوق الملكية 2 مليار جنيه وقيمة القروض بفائدة من البنوك مبلغ 300000 جنيه أى حوالى 15 % وهناك ضرورة لهذا الاقتراض، ففى مثل هذه الحالة نجد أن نسبة الحرام لا تزيد عن 15 % أى نسبة يسيرة فلا حرج، وهنا يجب تطهير الربح المكتسب من نسبة ما فيه من حرام.  ¨ - كيف نحسب نسبة الحرام ؟  هناك طرق محاسبية كثيرة يمكن للمحاسبين استخدامها لحساب نسبة الحرام من هذه الطرق على سبيل المثال ما يلى :  (1) - طريقة تحليل هيكل التمويل :  يتكون هيكل التمويل من جزأين ثابتين أساسيين هما :  - التمويل الذاتى : ويتمثل فى رأس المال والاحتياطات والأرباح غير الموزعة.  - التمويل الخارجى : ومن أهم مصادره الاقتراض من الغير بفائدة.  - إجمالى حجم التمويل = التمويل الذاتى + التمويل الخارجى فرضاً بالأرقام 5 مليار = 4 مليار + 1 مليار  - حجم التمويل الخارجى إلى إجمالى التمويل = 1/5 × 100 % = 20 %   (2)- طريقة تحليل الإيرادات :  تتكون الإيرادات من مصدرين أساسيين هما :  - الإيرادات الحلال من النشاط الحلال فرضاً 10 مليار - الإيرادات الحرام من النشاط الحرام فرضاً 2.5 مليار - نسبة الحرام إلى الإجمالى = 2.5 × 100 = 20 % 12.5 ¨ خلاصة الرأى والنصيحة :  يجب على من يرغب التعامل فى شراء أسهم لشركات يختلط فيها الحرام بالحلال، عليه أن يحسب نسبة الحرام إلى الإجمالى، فإذا قلت النسبة عن اليسير والذى قدره بعض الفقهاء بنسب تتراوح بين 15 – 20 % حسب ظروف الزمان والمكان، فلا حرج من التعامل، ويجب تطهير الربح الذى اختلط بالحرام من نسبة الحرام بإنفاقه فى وجوه الخير، أما إذا ذادت نسبة الحرام عن النسبة المقترحة فلا يجوز التعامل بالأسهم.  ويجب أن يستشعر المتعامل قول الله تبارك وتعالى : "لا يستوى الخبيث والطيب ولو اعجبك كثرة الخبيث"، وقول الرسول (ص) : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك " وكان صحابة رسول الله (ص) يتركون تسعة أبواب من الحلال خشية الوقوع فى باب واحد من الحرام.  والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم  تجميع وتعليق : دكتور حسين حسين شحاتة(1) الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر خبير استشارى فى المعاملات المالية الشرعية

----------


## okasha75

شكرا يااستاذ نور

----------


## عياد

> الأخ الكريم عياد أنا وصديقى أحمد نعطى تحليل أو وجهة نظر لإتجاه السوق عموما  أما عن تحليلاتى الرائعة للأسهم فهى لن تعجب أحد إلا من رحم الله لأننى وبإختصار لاأعمل إلا فى  الأسهم النقية الحلال تماما بمعنى أن يكون نشاط الشركة حلال والميزانية تخلو من القروض الربوية سواء قصيرة الأجل أو طويلة الأجل أو السحب على المكشوف  وأحيانا أعمل بالشركات المختلطة وهى الشركات التى أصل عملها حلال ولكن يوجد قروض بنسبة لا تزيد عن 20%( مع التطهير يعنى إخراج هذه النسبة من الربح ) وهذا الأسلوب لن يتماشى مع الكثيرين الذين يتعاملون على أى سهم حتى لو كانت الشركة نسبة القروض فيها 100% لذلك نحن نترك مسألة تحليل الأسهم جانبا .

 عزيزي أبو هميلة  بارك الله لك في مالك ووسع في رزقك لحرصك على الدخول في الاسهم الحلال ولكن سؤالي لماذا افترضت أن هذا الاسلوب لن يتماشى مع الكثرين ؟ بالعكس استاذ نور كما اشار في رده ومشاركات عديد من قبل وانا ومعظم الشباب حريصيين على الاسهم الحلال فنحن لم نوصي بالبنوك او الشرقية للدخان مثلا على الرغم من الفرص الرائعة بها . نقطة اخرى وهي أن المنتدى موجود لتبادل الأراء والمتابعة بين الاعضاء وليس لفرض رؤية على أخرى وبلا شك رؤيتك ستفيد الاخرين كثيرا وبالتالي لو افترضنا ان غالبيتنا لن تعجبه وجهة نظرك في تحليلك للاسهم فيكفيك ثوابا ان يتبعك قليل من المتابعين لذا عزيزي لاتتردد في وضع وجهة نظرك دون احراج لأحد وتأكد ان هناك حتما من يستفيد منها   كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم وفي انتظار تحليلاتك  :Eh S(7):   عيــاد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> يعنى ياأستاذ إبراهيم حسين لو قلنا مثلا عن شركة مثل المشروعات الصناعية التى رأسمالها 30 مليون جنيه وتعدت مديونيتها 650 مليون جنيه لو قلنا التعامل على السهم لا يجوز الكلام ده هيعجب حد

   معلشى هو مين ابراهيم حسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عياد

> معلشى هو مين ابراهيم حسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ابراهيم حسين ده ياسيدي هو الاستاذ نور المصري  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلشى هو مين ابراهيم حسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
أنا   :Ohmy:   
أنت أول مره تعرف
ده الناس كلها عارفه 
إسمى إبراهبم حسين
نور إسم إبنى 
أبو نور 
نور المصرى   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
والصورة دى من أرشيف المباحث    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      سؤال لأبو هميلة
إيه المغذى بمناداتى ب إبراهيم حسين  :016:  
كان ممكن تقول إبراهيم  أو نور  زى ما كل الناس بتقول وهى بتتكلم
ممكن أعرف المغذى من ده

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الخير يا استاذ نور 
> سؤالي عن سهم العربية وبولفارا مازلت محتفظ بالسهم من أسعار 16.70 و12.40 والسهم مازال في حالة الهبوط يرجى ابداء الرأي وشكراً

 قطاع الحليج هايشتغل هايشتغل 
مشكلته فى ثقله الأن
فين أيام زمان :No3:  
المهم
القطاع هايشتغل مع السوق  
عايزين مكسب يقترب من 100% 
إستثمار متوسط الأجل خللال 4 شهور 
عندنا شمال الصعيد
أسيك للتعدين
القاهرة للإستثمارت الصغيرة
أليكو
إيه أى سى

----------


## نور المصرى

المصرية للدواجن وبورصة خالتى بمبمة 
منذ أسبوع واحد فقط والبورصة تستعلم أكثر من مره
بسبب إرتفاع السهم
والشركة تنفى زيادة رأس المال
وتقول إنها شائعات دون وعى من المستثمرين
والكلام ده من 17/6/2008
يعنى منذ أسبوع واحد فقط وهذا نص النفى   
واليوم يابورصة خالتى بمبمة  
المصرية للدواجن تقر زيادة رأس المال
بعد أسبوع ياشفافية    
فاكرين أسيك
ولما قولنا زيادة رأس مال والشركة نفت
وبعدين أقروا زيادة رأس المال  
يبقى أنت أكيد فى مصر

----------


## نور المصرى

تليكوم يستهدف 60ج
ومنها شراء جيد لهدف 80ج مباشرة 
السوق سيشهد مضاربات عنيفة
وأسهم هاتنطير فى العلالى 
الكيس لن يتأثر بشده بنزول تليكوم 
السوق هايساعد الكيس 
وإبتداء من صعود تليكوم الكيس سيشهد مستويات جديده من الصعود

----------


## نور المصرى

المنصورة للدواجن وهدف 58ج إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ/ نور صباح الفل والخير ان شاء الله وعلى كل الاخوة 
بالنسبة للكندية ما هى المستهدفات القدمة ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور صباح الفل والخير ان شاء الله وعلى كل الاخوة 
> بالنسبة للكندية ما هى المستهدفات القدمة ان شاء الله

 48
60

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووووول    السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته _في اتصال مع الاخ عمروصادق مدير ادارة_علاقات المستثمرين بـ AIC_    اليوم الاثنين قال ان نشرة الاكتتاب تم التوقيع عليها اليوم في القرية الذكية و بعد دفائق سوف تكون في الهيئة لاخذ موافقة النشر ... وقال ان النشرة لو تم الموافقة عليها اليوم سوف تنشر في الجرائد بعد غدا الاربعاء ولو تأخرالتوقيع عليها للغد سوف تنشر يوم الخميس وقال ان النشرة سوف تنشر في الجرائد بعد يوم من التوقيع عليها من الهيئة_

----------


## Abuhameela

> أنا    أنت أول مره تعرف
> ده الناس كلها عارفه  إسمى إبراهبم حسين
> نور إسم إبنى  أبو نور  نور المصرى  
> والصورة دى من أرشيف المباحث        
> سؤال لأبو هميلة
> إيه المغذى بمناداتى ب إبراهيم حسين  
> كان ممكن تقول إبراهيم أو نور زى ما كل الناس بتقول وهى بتتكلم
> ممكن أعرف المغذى من ده

 قبل ذلك أشرت أنت أستاذ إبراهيم أننى فى شركة ميراج لتداول الأوراق المالية وأنك وجدت المعرف الخاص بى على جهاز الكمبيوتر إلى جنب الشباك ولم أسألك عن المغزى من هذا 
 على فكرة المغزى بالزين مش بالذال  :Noco:

----------


## eng_hisham

> قبل ذلك أشرت أنت أستاذ إبراهيم أننى فى شركة ميراج لتداول الأوراق المالية وأنك وجدت المعرف الخاص بى على جهاز الكمبيوتر إلى جنب الشباك ولم أسألك عن المغزى من هذا 
> على فكرة المغزى بالزين مش بالذال

  
على فكره "الي جنب الشباك" دبل ال مش ال واحده

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*الاجانب صافى شراء بحوالى 70 مليون*  *و المؤسسات صافى شراء أيضا بفارق مش بسيط*  *العرب هم الى كانو بيبيعو بفارق مش كبير*  *مع العلم ان المؤسسات و الاجانب كان الشراء فى اخر الجلسه بمعدلات اعلى يعنى بعد ما المؤشر بداء يحمر*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

ترقبوا خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة الاعلان رسميا عن ميزانية الربع الأول 2008 بارباح تتجاوز 20 مليون جنيه وقد تم تقديمه رسميا للهيئة وكانت هى المستند الوحيد اللى طلبته الهيئة مؤخرا وبذلك يكون اليكو استوفى جميع اوراقه ونتظر أخبار سعيدة الأيام القادمة

----------


## عبده المصرى

> ترقبوا خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة الاعلان رسميا عن ميزانية الربع الأول 2008 بارباح تتجاوز 20 مليون جنيه وقد تم تقديمه رسميا للهيئة وكانت هى المستند الوحيد اللى طلبته الهيئة مؤخرا وبذلك يكون اليكو استوفى جميع اوراقه ونتظر أخبار سعيدة الأيام القادمة

 إليكو يلى ببالى ألف مبروك إن شاء الله أرباح دائما... همسة : يارب أكون نجحت فى حصة اللغة العربية،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> ترقبوا خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة الاعلان رسميا عن ميزانية الربع الأول 2008 بارباح تتجاوز 20 مليون جنيه وقد تم تقديمه رسميا للهيئة وكانت هى المستند الوحيد اللى طلبته الهيئة مؤخرا وبذلك يكون اليكو استوفى جميع اوراقه ونتظر أخبار سعيدة الأيام القادمة

 صباح الخير يا أبو عمر 
أنت جيت متأخر  :Ohmy: 
الخبر ياباشا
نزل فى الجلسة التانية 
بس برافو عليك
صائد أخبار محترف  :AA:

----------


## mannon

اسف اتلغبطت

----------


## mannon

هههههههه شوفت التوقيع بتاع الاخ عبدو المصرى ، وافتكرتة بتاع استاذ نور ، وقولت ان استاذ نور هيترك المنتدى ،

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذ نور يعنى إيه إعتزلت المنتديات
> أوعى تكون هاتسبنا

    :Big Grin:  
ماقدرش أسيبكوا طبعا 
إنت إتلخبطت بين توقيعى وتوقيع أستاذنا عبده المصرى
وهو إعتزل المنتديات لكن مايقدرش يعتزل الباب هنا  :Wink Smile:

----------


## mannon

:AA: والله يعم نور انتا غالى علينا قوى

----------


## نور المصرى

> والله يعم نور انتا غالى علينا قوى

  :Inlove:

----------


## mannon

ياريت يأستاذ نور تقولنا  نعمل ايه فى لكح ، عشان ده زودها قوى ، يعنى نصبر عليه ولا نشوف غيره ؟

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

_منقول_  _ودي الخلاصه_   _خبر نزول نشرة اكتتاب ال ايه أى سي تم نزوله يالفعل فى جريدة المال الصادرة اليوم   ا فى الصفحة الثالثة و اليكم مضمون الخبر: 
الاكتتاب فى 1,68 سهم لكل سهم لحامل السهم حتى نهاية جلسة 13\7 على أن يبدأ الاكتتاب15\7 وحتى 15\8 و الأهم اعتذار السيد محمد متولى و السيدة فكرية والدته عن هذا الاكتتاب_  ألف مبروك لكل الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل  الإكتتاب في 1.68 سهم لكل سهم  قيمة السهم جنيه وقرشان ونصف  يحق لحامل السهم حتى نهاية تداول يوم 13/7/2008  يبدأ الإكتتاب في 15/7 وينتهي في 15/8  (يمكن غلق باب الإكتتاب قبل ذلك إذا تم تغطية كامل قيمة الإكتتاب)  البنك العربي الإفريقي هو متلقي الإكتتاب

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## نور المصرى

> لن تصدقوا
> خارج المقصورة الأيام القادمة أأمن من داخل المقصورة وأرباحها أعلى 
> نحن نتخير لكم ماسيصعد من السوق
> ولكم الأمر فى الأول وفى الأخر تأخذون به أو لا   
> كلمة أخيرة
> AIC العربية للستثمارات والتنمية
> شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااء 
> ونتقابل مؤقتا عند ال 7ج

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياريت يأستاذ نور تقولنا  نعمل ايه فى لكح ، عشان ده زودها قوى ، يعنى نصبر عليه ولا نشوف غيره ؟

 لكح جيد 
أنا دخلت شراء مره أخرة أمس

----------


## نور المصرى

فوديكو
السهم القادم

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق ربنا يكرم وهايعدل وشه اليوم 
أعتقد لن نرى هذه الأسعار مره أخرى 
شراء الأن ومع تأكد الإرتداد نكمل

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

لعنوان : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم " (ASCM.CA) دعوة قدامى المساهمين للاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة راس مال شركة اسيك للتعدين -اسكوم- المصدر من 100 مليون جنيه الى 250مليون جنيه
العنوان : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم " (ASCM.CA) دعوة قدامى المساهمين للاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة راس مال شركة اسيك للتعدين -اسكوم- المصدر من 100 مليون جنيه الى 250مليون جنيه
اسم الشركة : اسيك للتعدين "أسكوم "
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS10001C013
كود رويترز : ASCM.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص دعوة قدامى المساهمين للاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة راس مال شركة اسيك للتعدين -اسكوم- المصدر من 100 مليون جنيه الى 250مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 150 مليون جنيه موزعة على عدد 15 مليون سهم لقدامى المساهمين بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم بدون علاوة او مصاريف اصدار للسهم . 
تود إدارة البورصة أن تحيطكم أنه قد تقرر تحريك الحدود السعرية على أسهم الشركة و ذلك طبقا لقرار مجلس إدارة البورصة فى 10/11/2003 بشان أثر التوزيعات على الأسهم و ذلك إعتبارا من جلسة يوم 14-07-2008 فى البورصة المصرية و لمدة خمسة أيام عمل و فى حالة عدم حدوث تداول على أسهم الشركة خلال تلك الفترة سوف يتم الإعتداد بالسعر النظرى كسعر فتح إعتبارا من جلسة التداول التالي..

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

احتمال عدم تاثير خبر الاكتتاب على  سهم aic
كما حدث مع اسيك......
الاخبار كانت معروفة مسبقا .... كذلك حالة السوق ....وضعف السيولة

----------


## نور المصرى

> احتمال عدم تاثير خبر الاكتتاب على  سهم aic
> كما حدث مع اسيك......
> الاخبار كانت معروفة مسبقا .... كذلك حالة السوق ....وضعف السيولة

 إحتمال وارد 
لكن أعتقد التأثير هايبقى جيد
وإندفاع الناس للشراء على حس الأرباح التى حققوها
فى الإكتتاب الماضى 
لكن هذا الإكتتاب لن يكون جيد كسابقه 
وسيرتفع السعر ويجنو الأرباح قبل الإكتتاب

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

[quote=نور المصرى;735604]إحتمال وارد 
لكن أعتقد التأثير هايبقى جيد
وإندفاع الناس للشراء على حس الأرباح التى حققوها
فى الإكتتاب الماضى 
لكن هذا الإكتتاب لن يكون جيد كسابقه  وسيرتفع السعر ويجنو الأرباح قبل الإكتتاب[/quote] 
اعتقد ان الميكر خايف من النقطة دى وعلشان كدة مش هيرفع السعر كتير
كما حدت فى الاكتتاب السابق

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات 2.28 ويرد إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الكابلات 2.28 ويرد إن شاء الله

  
انا زودت الكمية اللى عندى واشتريت على 2.3

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

سبحان الله معظم الشركات مطلعة اخبار ايجابية تحرك الحجر .... ورغم ذلك الرمى شغال

----------


## نور المصرى

أوعى حد يبيع فى هذه الأسعار 
تحذيييييييييير

----------


## نور المصرى

فشل صفقة بيع بنك القاهرة لعدم الوصول للسعر المستهدف من قبل الحكومة

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد والله أعلم ممكن يجرو السوق غدا ل 9800
بفوليوم ضعيف للغاية
ويرد بقوة

----------


## Abuhameela

> سبحان الله معظم الشركات مطلعة اخبار ايجابية تحرك الحجر .... ورغم ذلك الرمى شغال

 نعم سبحان الله
العيب فينا لأننا لانتعلم من الماضى 
دائما وأبدا الخبر الجميل بياع
دائماالخبر الجميل طويل المدى لايمكن أن نأخذه خبر شراء
وهل الميكر مستنى الخبر الجميل علشان يشترى
انها أخبار بياعه
بياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااعه
ولن يقف سهم امام إتجاه سوق مهما كان إلا لو بتاع صاحبه
اما اسهم المضاربات فقد أنتهى الامر
وبدأت مرحلة التجميع على درجات السلم النازله من أجل التحضيرلموجة إرتفاع أخرى حقيقيه 
والله أعلم وقد نبها على هذا من قبل وقلنا احذروا الايام القادمه :016:  :016:  :016: 
والله أعلم :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> نعم سبحان الله
> العيب فينا لأننا لانتعلم من الماضى 
> دائما وأبدا الخبر الجميل بياع
> دائماالخبر الجميل طويل المدى لايمكن أن نأخذه خبر شراء
> وهل الميكر مستنى الخبر الجميل علشان يشترى
> انها أخبار بياعه
> بياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااعه
> ولن يقف سهم امام إتجاه سوق مهما كان إلا لو بتاع صاحبه
> اما اسهم المضاربات فقد أنتهى الامر
> ...

 طيب علشان اخواتك الصغار يتعلموا واحدة واحدة ايه نظرة حضرتك للفترة اللى جاية يعنى نعلم ايه علشان نكسب وتكسب انت صواب كبيررررر قوىىىىىى......

----------


## Abuhameela

> السوق يبحث عن إعادة تصحيح حقيقى و سوف يأخذ فتره ليست بقصيره و على جميع الأسهم كافه وإن كان بعض النجوم سوف تسطع لترغيب المستثمرين وبث روح الأمل لعدم فقد الثقه فى السوق والهروب النهائى وذلك فى سبيل التحضير لبوله قويه وعنيفه وسريعه و نصيحتى قلب حديدى اعصاب متماسكه رغبه حقيقيه للفهم من أجل الفوز فى سباق لا يرحم وتحليلى للسوق عن طريق بيانات تاريخيه ( التارخ يعيد نفسه فى المستقبل القريب للذى حدث فى الماضى القريب و لكن بتدرج وليس بعنف ) مؤشرى الآن هو سهمى و سعر تاريخى و تحليل نفسى للسوق والعكس صحيح وعندما نصل إلى عنق الزجاجه فإن الفرج قريب والله أعلم

   اخى الكبير وليس الصغير وحاشا لله ان تقول على إخوتك كذلك فيموت المعلم وهو يتعلم كانت هذه نصيحتى فى يوم 21/6/2008 إقرأها أما الان فقد سبق السيف العزم
انا خرجت من سهم الايه اى سى على 5.09 من عشرة أيام تقريبا أو أكثر بعد أقتناع تام و كامل بأن إتجاه السوق هابط لا محال
ولم ألتفت لأى تحليلات فنيه  لمستهدفات السوق فى القريب العاجل 
وحينما كنت اتربص إيه أى سى عند (4,25:4.05) كان الأستاذ أبو عمرو يشترى السهم على 5.08 
والأستاذ نور يبارك له ولكنى لم ألتفت لهذا مع إقتناعى وإحترامى الكامل لتحليل الأستاذ نور 
ولكن عندما يصل المستثمر فى البورصة لهذه الحالة والتى نجحوا تماما فيها وهى أن يجعلوا الناس فى  تضارب رهيب ولا يعلمون ألى أين يذهب السوق وتجد الناس تتمسك بالأسهم إلى أخر رمق مع أنه
رابح ولا يريد أن يبيعه خشية أن يصعد السوق ويندم مع أن الواضح الشديد أن السوق يبيع بيع 
صريح 
أخى لا يمكن أن ينصحك أحد بالبيع فى هذه الأسعار حتى ولو كانت المستهدفات أقل من الأسعار الحالية
20% إلى 10% او يبقى الوضع كما هو عليه فى بعض الأسهم التى عصرت المضارب 
(التاريخ يعيد نفسه فى المستقبل القريب لما حدث فى المضى القريب ومؤشرى هو سهمى فى سعر تاريخى ) 
أنا والحمد لله وما هو بذكاء منى بل من الله محفظتى سيولة 100% وأتمنى أن يوفقنى الله فى 
إصطياد السعر التاريخى  أخيرا أنت سيد قرارك ويوفقك الله لما هو خير والله أعـــــلـى وأعــلـــم

----------


## عياد

> اخى الكبير وليس الصغير وحاشا لله ان تقول على إخوتك كذلك فيموت المعلم وهو يتعلم كانت هذه نصيحتى فى يوم 21/6/2008 إقرأها أما الان فقد سبق السيف العزم
> انا خرجت من سهم الايه اى سى على 5.09 من عشرة أيام تقريبا أو أكثر بعد أقتناع تام و كامل بأن إتجاه السوق هابط لا محال
> ولم ألتفت لأى تحليلات فنيه لمستهدفات السوق فى القريب العاجل 
> وحينما كنت اتربص إيه أى سى عند (4,25:4.05) كان الأستاذ أبو عمرو يشترى السهم على 5.08 
> والأستاذ نور يبارك له ولكنى لم ألتفت لهذا مع إقتناعى وإحترامى الكامل لتحليل الأستاذ نور 
> ولكن عندما يصل المستثمر فى البورصة لهذه الحالة والتى نجحوا تماما فيها وهى أن يجعلوا الناس فى تضارب رهيب ولا يعلمون ألى أين يذهب السوق وتجد الناس تتمسك بالأسهم إلى أخر رمق مع أنه
> رابح ولا يريد أن يبيعه خشية أن يصعد السوق ويندم مع أن الواضح الشديد أن السوق يبيع بيع 
> صريح 
> أخى لا يمكن أن ينصحك أحد بالبيع فى هذه الأسعار حتى ولو كانت المستهدفات أقل من الأسعار الحالية
> ...

 جزاك الله خيرا على رؤيتك الجيدة يااستاذ ابوهميلة وهي رؤية متفقون عليها جميعا وذكرت ذلك في لقاء لي يوم الاثنين الماضي في قناة ABC الاقتصادية انا لا أريد ان اكون متشائما كثيرا ولكني ارى مستوى8500 - 8600 هدف للمؤشر في الفترة المقبلة  . نقطة أخرى هناك اسهم مضاربات مثل المصرية للدواجن اليوم خالفت اتجاه السوق وفي اوقات كثيرة وحتى هبطت مع السوق وسرعان ماتعود لمستوياتها السابقة ولنا في ذلك امثلة كثيرة في النزلة السابقة ( شهر مايو ) مثل مطاحن عليا - المصريين للاسكان - المصريين بالخارج - النشا والجلوكوز - نيوداب - العامة للصوامع والتخزين .......الخ  . واسمح لي ان اختلف معك فانا ضد البقاء والاحتفاظ باسهم مع العلم انها في اتجاه هابط فعلى الاقل لو بعت بخسارة ( وقف خسارة ) استطيع اخذ السهم مرة اخرة من تحت اعوض جزءا من خسارتي  الفكرة ان يكون فيه كاش تستطيع الشراء به من تحت باسعار جيدة لذا ارى ان تشاركني تحليل وتحديد مستهدفات الاسهم من هذا النزول والقرار للمستثمر اما الخروج واعادة الشراء من المستهدف أو البقاء في السهم  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

سأضع في المشاركات التالية شارتات بعض الأسهم التي تتحرك حول مناطق الدعم

----------


## عياد



----------


## عياد



----------


## عياد



----------


## عياد



----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اخى الكبير وليس الصغير وحاشا لله ان تقول على إخوتك كذلك فيموت المعلم وهو يتعلم كانت هذه نصيحتى فى يوم 21/6/2008 إقرأها أما الان فقد سبق السيف العزم
> انا خرجت من سهم الايه اى سى على 5.09 من عشرة أيام تقريبا أو أكثر بعد أقتناع تام و كامل بأن إتجاه السوق هابط لا محال
> ولم ألتفت لأى تحليلات فنيه لمستهدفات السوق فى القريب العاجل 
> وحينما كنت اتربص إيه أى سى عند (4,25:4.05) كان الأستاذ أبو عمرو يشترى السهم على 5.08 
> والأستاذ نور يبارك له ولكنى لم ألتفت لهذا مع إقتناعى وإحترامى الكامل لتحليل الأستاذ نور  ولكن عندما يصل المستثمر فى البورصة لهذه الحالة والتى نجحوا تماما فيها وهى أن يجعلوا الناس فى تضارب رهيب ولا يعلمون ألى أين يذهب السوق وتجد الناس تتمسك بالأسهم إلى أخر رمق مع أنه رابح ولا يريد أن يبيعه خشية أن يصعد السوق ويندم مع أن الواضح الشديد أن السوق يبيع بيع  صريح 
> أخى لا يمكن أن ينصحك أحد بالبيع فى هذه الأسعار حتى ولو كانت المستهدفات أقل من الأسعار الحالية
> 20% إلى 10% او يبقى الوضع كما هو عليه فى بعض الأسهم التى عصرت المضارب 
> (التاريخ يعيد نفسه فى المستقبل القريب لما حدث فى المضى القريب ومؤشرى هو سهمى فى سعر تاريخى ) 
> أنا والحمد لله وما هو بذكاء منى بل من الله محفظتى سيولة 100% وأتمنى أن يوفقنى الله فى 
> إصطياد السعر التاريخى  أخيرا أنت سيد قرارك ويوفقك الله لما هو خير  والله أعـــــلـى وأعــلـــم

    استاذى العزيز تحية طيبة لك ولكل الزملاء   حضرتك زكرت فى كلامك سهم aicفى كلامك ولم تزكر باقى الاسهم التى اشترينها   فى الفترة السابقة   مثل اليكو متوسط سعر السهم 6.5---------------------- 17.5   المشروعات 23 ----------------- 75    لكح 1.3-------------1.87------------- 1.33    الخليجية الكندية 35 -----------------------44    الكبلات2.12 ---------3.7----------2.25   اسيك 205 وزودنا عند1.80 ووصل الى 240   هذا ما تزكرة لان دى الاسهم اللى فى محفظتى وهذة نقاط الدخول التاريخية اللى حضرتك    ان شاء الله مش هتلاقى احسن منها   احسن فترة اشتغلت فيها فى البورصة هم اخر ثلاثة اشهر ( هذة الفترة التي بداء عندها ناس كتير تحزر وتنزر من هبوط السوق)الحمدلله على ما رزقنى فيها لدرجة انى بعدت تماما عن الفوركس للتفرغ للاسهم    نرجع لموضوع الايه أي سى   انا واحد من الناس اللى دخلو الاكتتاب الاول يعنى السهم متوسطة معى   2.11 ولازلت محتفظ باسهم الاكتتاب الاول حتى يومنا هذا رغم انى شاهدت    6.75 ولم ابيع   بال بالعكس اناشتريت تانى على 5.08   والسبب فى انى اشتريت فى اليوم دة انة كان يوم الاربعاء   الزى يسبق انعقاد الجمعية العمومية غير العادية يوم السبت   التى اخذوا فيها قرارات الحصة الحاكمة ل محمد متولى رئيس مجلس الادارة   هتقولى لية اشتريت يوم الاربعاء مش يوم الخميس   على الرغم ان يوم الخميس كان السعر احسن من كدة للشراء    تقريبا وصل السعر 4.7   يوم الاربعاء كان السعر فوق 5 جنية ولكن شراء يوم الاربعاء يعطينى فرصة البيع يوم الاحد لو لاقدر الله والجمعية فشلت .....    انا معاك ان الجمعية نجحت ورغم ذلك السعر نزل كتير بس انا حبيت اوضح لحضرتك مبررات دخولى كانت ازاى   الحاجة التانية انا من نوعية المستثمرين يعنى سهم زى الكبلات او اليكو او الاية اى سى مش هفكر ابيعهم قبل سنتين ان شاء الله   الحاجة الا خيرة بالنسبة لسهم الاية اى سى دة سهم علية اكتتاب   والاستاذ نور لما رشح هذا السهم كان بغرض الاكتتاب  ايه اى سىسعرها الان ممتاز جدا لدخول الاكتتاب نشرح نقطه صغننه ونركزفيهاايه اى سى سعره الان 4.7 + سهم 1.7 ج اسهم الاكتتاب اللى لنا الحق فىاكتتاب=6.4 ج على عدد الاسهم =2.3 جطبعا الحسبه دى معناها ان نشرة الاكتتابهتنزل 1.7 سهم لكل سهم قيمه السهم ب 1ج يبقى السهم اللى هيكتتب واقف عليه السهم ب 2.3 ممكن سعره يصل اول يوم الى 3 ثم خامس يوم 4.3 يعنى ممكن اسهم الاكتتاب تقفعلى اللى شارى السهم الان ببلاشوفى حاجة تانيه محمد متولى هياخد السهم الان 1ويبيع بعد 5 سنين احنا نعتبر افضل منه لاننا هناخد السهم الان 2 وممكن نبيع بعد شهربمعنى اخر لو انا خيرتك تاخد ايه اى سى الان 1ج بس بشرط تبيعه بعد 5 سنين ولاتاخد الان ب 2ج وتبيعه براحتكطبعا الاجابه معروفه اخده الان ب 2.3احنابنتكلم على تارجت 170% تانى يوم الاكتتاب ان شاء الله طبعا مش هنتكلم عن دخولالمقصورة وممكن سعره يصل لكمطبعا كل دة تحليل شخصى والله اعلم اللى بيقتع باخدالسهم على اسعاره الحاليه وطبعا لو جرى الى 6.5 قبل الاكتتاب ربحنا هيقل عن التارجتالمحدد   فى النهاية لم ولن يستطيع اى عاقل ان يقو لاحد بيع بخسارة ...... شعار هذا الباب من لايصبر لا يربح هذة الكلمة لصاحبها الاستاذ نور  وان شاء الله مافيش خسارة  واعتزر على الاطالة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

نقول طبعا الف مبروك وندخل الاكتتاب ونعيد سيناريو الاكتتاب الاول وبعد نهاية الحق مبعش استنى ابيع مع الميكر نقول نبيع على 5 او 5.5 مش لازم على 6 او 6.25 واكتتب وافوز باسهم الزياده بسعر القيمه الاسميه وابيعها جوه المقصوره وشوف بقى حبعهم بكام وهوه ده حيبقى مكسبى ... التاريخ بيعيد نفسه فى الاكتتاب الاول والذكى هوه الى يقتنص الفرصه مش مشكله استنى كام شهر طالما ان شاء الله فيه مكسب

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووووووول  في إتصال تليفوني بنفسي بالأستاذ عمرو صادق قال الآتي :  1. في يوليو سنتقدم للدخول للمقصورة معتمدين على تحقيق 99.5% من الشروط + الحكم القضائي النهائي ببطلان الآثار المترتبة على قضية الإفلاس السابقة.  2. ال 0.5% الباقية هي للقوائم المالية السنوية و التي لن تكون جاهزة بالطبع إلا في 2009 و لكن سيتم إعداد قوائم حتى 30/6/2008 و ممكن جدا الأخذ بها   3. هناك أمل كبير للدخول في المقصورة بعد تقديم الأوراق في يوليو .و لم يقل أي أحد من المسؤولين أن الدخول أكيد في يوليو و لكنها محاولة ممكن جدا أن تجدي  4. عدم الدخول في المقصورة سيؤثر في السهم بالطبع لو طبقت البورصة نظام التداول الجديد المقترح لسوق الخارج و هو التداول يوم واحد في الأسبوع على تسوية T+5 , حيث ستهبط أسعار أسهم الخارج عموما و الله أعلم  5. إذا تحققت النقطة 4 يجب على حملة الأسهم الصبر حتى 2009 حيث أن الدخول في المقصورة وقتها سيكون وشيك إن شاء الله بنسبة 99.99999% و الكمال لله وحده , حيث أن وقتها سيقدم الورق من جديد و معه هذه المرة القوائم المالية السنوية و تكتمل 100% من الشروط و ذلك أكيد أكيد بإذن الله قبل 31/3/2009. مع الوضع في الإعتبار أنه حتى في تلك الحالة فإن متوسط أسعار المساهمين المشاركين في الإكتتاب سيكون ممتاز مما يتيح لنا الصبر و نحن مطمئنون أما على المضارب فذلك لن يناسبه. هذا فقط للمستثمر الحقيقي.  6. الشركة الآن تحقق أرباح , و هناك مستثمرون عرب كبار جدا يريدون الدخول كشركاء و لكن أي آي سي لن تشاركهم إلا و هي في الموقف الأقوى و هذا قريب .  7. كهروميكا تربح بامتياز و نفذت و تنفذ و ستنفذ عقود في مصر و خارجها و هي إحدى شركاتنا .  8. الأرض و العقارات التي بادلها متولي قيمتها عالية جدا جدا و هي بين 6 أكتوبر و الصحراوي و كلنا يعرف قيمة أرض مثل هذه و كذلك العقارات و متولي أكيد يعلم أن قيمة الشركة ستكون أعلى بكثير وقتها.  9. السهم هبط اليوم بسبب التنويه الذي وضعته البورصة في إعلان الإكتتاب بدون الإشارة إلى أن نسبة متولي و مدام فكرية ستتخطى 40% بعد إضافة أسهم الحصة العينية.  10. أي فرد ممكن يذهب إلى أي مكتب محاسبة ليستشيره في قوائم الشركة و سيسمع التحليل بنفسه .. نحن قادمون قادمووون .  الخلاصة : * السهم للإستثمار * الدخول في المقصورة وشيك و المسألة مسألة وقت * الإكتتاب مهم جدا  * المستقبل سيعود للشركة من جديد  تعليقي على هذا الكلام : إن الله مع الصابرين إذا صبروا و السهم ذهبي و يحمل خير وفير إن شاء الله و كلام الأستاذ المحترم جدا عمرو صادق ,كان فعلا صادق و هذا ما أحسسته .  ضاقت و لما استحكمت حلقاتها , فرجت و كنت أظنها لا تفرج  علمت أن رزقي لن يأخذه غيري فإطمأن قلبي  استغفروا الله كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا  و الله الموفق

----------


## نور المصرى

> بالفعل صعد المؤشر وتوالى صعوده طوال أيام الأسبوع 
> لكن شمعة اليوم سيئة للغاية
> شوتنج ستار
> تدل على بدئ موجة من الهبوط علىالكيس 
> الأيام القادمه نكون على حذر
> الدعوم بالتوالى 
> 10800
> 10500
> 10150
> ...

  

> أعتقد النزله دى إحنا منبهيين عليها 
> ماحدش عنده حجه

   

> مجرد وجهة نظر هل يعيد التاريخ نفسه    تحياتي

  

> طبعا ممكن
> لكن أنا شخصيا أرى 9.700 
> وأنصح مع طلوع السوق يوم الأحد تسييل جزء من المحفظة
> والخروج بالباقى أول مانشوف بوادر قلةالأصل

  

> بالنسبة لكيس الجوافة  تتوقع حضرتك ان هيرتد من 10500
> ولا فى كلام تانى

  

> إحتمال يبقى كلام تانى

 
تمام قوى كده
الكيس عمل اللى عليه وسمع الكلام ونزل 
وبرضه السوق عمل اللى عليه والأسهم طلعت أثناء النزله 
وفاكرين لما قولنا السوق هاينزل بس هاتبقى أسهم وأسهم 
والهبوط مش هايبقى بنفس الحده اللى فاتت 
طيب دلوقتى إيه اللى هايحصل 
كالعاده وبكل سعاده 
إنتهاء فترة أسهم المضاربات ( أسهم الخمسات سابقا ) 
الأسهم المحترمه ترجع تشتغل تانى 
وأسهم المضاربات تريح ( ما عدا الأسهم اللى عليها أخبار ) 
الحمـد لله برغم نزول السوق فيه أسهم كسبانه معانا 
وزى ماقولنا نبقى محتفظين بسيوله للفرص 
عنينا على الكيس غدا
ممكن بحركة خطافية ماكرة ينزلو تحت ال 10000 بفوليوم أهبل
عشان الناس تخاف وترمى
صافى شراء الأجانب اليوم 52 مليون ج
ممكن نشوف الكيس 9800
وممكن لأ 
مع بداية شهر سبعة الشغل هايحلو ونرجع لأيام زمان
وموعدنا مع أسهم واعدة إن شاء اللـه 
أسهم تحت المراقبة 
الكابلات :Angry Smile: 
إيه أى سى جيد إن شاء اللـه برغم اللى شفناه
أليكو إبتداء من 10 إلى 10.5 نبدأ نشترى 
المنصورة للدواجن مع نزول أسهم الزيادة ورمى الناس للأسهم نبدأ نبنى مراكز شراء فيه خير إن شاء اللـه
المشروعات وسياسة جنى الأرباح واجبة بس على أجزاء عشان ممكن نشوفه فوق 85ج
تليكوم من 60ج إلى 62 سعر شراء ممتاز بهدف 80ج
الجيزة للمقاولات والقاهرة إسكان يجب أن لا تخلو منهم المحفظة بأى كمية 
أقابلكم صباحا إن شاء اللـه

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> تمام قوى كده
> الكيس عمل اللى عليه وسمع الكلام ونزل 
> وبرضه السوق عمل اللى عليه والأسهم طلعت أثناء النزله 
> وفاكرين لما قولنا السوق هاينزل بس هاتبقى أسهم وأسهم 
> والهبوط مش هايبقى بنفس الحده اللى فاتت 
> طيب دلوقتى إيه اللى هايحصل 
> كالعاده وبكل سعاده 
> إنتهاء فترة أسهم المضاربات ( أسهم الخمسات سابقا ) 
> الأسهم المحترمه ترجع تشتغل تانى 
> ...

   والله يا استاز نور عارفين انك قلت الكلام دة اكثر من مرة  بس معلشى فى الاعادة افادة  تصبح على خير

----------


## نور المصرى

أوعى حد يبيع فى هذه الأسعار

----------


## remo

الى اين يا منتجعات ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كنت عايز رأيك يا نور فى الشراء يكون فى المنتجعات بهذا السعر 6.00 
ولا اشترى الكابلات فى سعر2.20 
وشاكر لمجهودك حبيبى نور وكل الاخوة فى هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## نور المصرى

الشراء مع بداية الإرتداد فقط 
لأن هناك مستهدف ل 9300 قد يتحقق

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى معاه سيولة ياخد ربع كميته فقط 
والباقى لما يتأكد الإرتداد 
ال 9800 قربت
اللى قولنا عليها من زمان

----------


## remo

> الى اين يا منتجعات ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> كنت عايز رأيك يا نور فى الشراء يكون فى المنتجعات بهذا السعر 6.00 
> ولا اشترى الكابلات فى سعر2.20 
> وشاكر لمجهودك حبيبى نور وكل الاخوة فى هذا الموضوع الرائع

 منتظر رأيك يا نور

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا رديت
ناخد جزء مع النزول
والباقى مع الإرتداد

----------


## شريف دعبس

> الشراء مع بداية الإرتداد فقط 
> لأن هناك مستهدف ل 9300 قد يتحقق

   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
انت  :Good: 
كما ذكرنا انا الهبوط من ال 12000 ومنثم الارتداد الى 11,100
ومن ثم توقعنا الهبوط كله على هيئه موجه زجزاج وليس  فلات كما يردد البعض

----------


## remo

> أنا رديت
> ناخد جزء مع النزول
> والباقى مع الإرتداد

 انا كنت اقصد اخد اى سهم فيهم والاسعار دية كويسة ولا لاء بس خلاص ملناش نصيب فيهم

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

يا جماعة
ممكن حد يقولي ما هو البرنامج اللي بيجيب شارتات البورصة المصرية
مشكورين لتعاونكم

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا جماعة
> ممكن حد يقولي ما هو البرنامج المستخدم لتنزيل شارتات البورصة المصرية
> شكرا لتعاونكم

 ميتا ستوك 
هانزلك السورس بعد الجلسة

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

شكرا يا استاذ نور
منتظرك

----------


## نور المصرى

ربنا يسهل ويكون إرتداد حقيقى
الإستقرار فوق 10500 بداية صعود قوى 
شمعة اليوم شمعة إرتدادية جميله

----------


## mannon

> لكح جيد 
> أنا دخلت شراء مره أخرة أمس

 مسك نفسه امبارح   :Good:   ، ربنا يسهل النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

المؤسسات شراء
والأجانب فرق شراء ب 38 مليون حتى الأن
لو إستمر الوضع كذلك حتى نهاية الجلسة هايبقى كويس

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

ان شاء الله مع بداية الاسبوع يكون فية ارتداد كبير
اجازة سعيدة عليكم جميعا وخاصة استاذى الجميل نور
بعد الاسبوع العصيب دة اكيد كلنا محتاجين نريح شوية
وان شاء الله خير

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

استاذ نور 
ارجوك لا تنسي السورس
شكرا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> استاذ نور 
> ارجوك لا تنسي السورس
> شكرا

  
اتفضل يا استاذى اى خدمة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41876.html

----------


## ashraf_gabr99

شكرا يا اخي

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور 
> ارجوك لا تنسي السورس
> شكرا

 ده سورس البرنامج 
منزله أخونا وليد الحلو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44432.html

----------


## البروكش

ا/ نور تفتكر ان اكتتاب القاهرة للاسكان فشل ولا ممكن يلحقوه

----------


## نور المصرى

> ا/ نور تفتكر ان اكتتاب القاهرة للاسكان فشل ولا ممكن يلحقوه

 ربك يسهل ويلحقوه

----------


## Love For Ever

ما رايك اخي نور بشراء المنتجعات السياحية؟ وماهو افضل السعر والاهداف
حيث اني ارى حركة كبيرة بالسهم اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما رايك اخي نور بشراء المنتجعات السياحية؟ وماهو افضل السعر والاهداف
> حيث اني ارى حركة كبيرة بالسهم اليوم

 أفضل شمال الصعيد عنه

----------


## نور المصرى

الجيم القادم 
شمال الصعيد
الغربية الإسلامية
النصر للأعمال المدنية

----------


## نور المصرى

الأن ضغط مفتعل على السوق
السوق مستهدف 10400 قبل أى نزول قوى أخر

----------


## Love For Ever

شمال الصعيد ماهو سعر الدخول والاهداف؟
لقد راجعت الصفحات السابقة الى 78 قبل ان اسال
اتمنى ان لايكون سؤالي مكررا
وشكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## نور المصرى

> شمال الصعيد ماهو سعر الدخول والاهداف؟
> لقد راجعت الصفحات السابقة الى 78 قبل ان اسال
> اتمنى ان لايكون سؤالي مكررا
> وشكرا جزيلا اخي

 حتى لو مكرر إسأل براحتك 
شمال شراء مناسب من 34 إلى 35
وبإذن الله لن تتأثر مع السوق
الميكر بتاعها متمكن

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> حتى لو مكرر إسأل براحتك 
> شمال شراء مناسب من 34 إلى 35
> وبإذن الله لن تتأثر مع السوق
> الميكر بتاعها متمكن

  
أ/ نور صباح الفل 
بالنسبة لشمال الصعيد هى كان عليها اكتتاب قريب صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى المفترض اننا نبيع قبل نزول اسهم الاكتتاب ؟؟؟؟ 
ياريت تفكرنا

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور صباح الفل 
> بالنسبة لشمال الصعيد هى كان عليها اكتتاب قريب صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟
> يعنى المفترض اننا نبيع قبل نزول اسهم الاكتتاب ؟؟؟؟ 
> ياريت تفكرنا

 فعلا كان عليها إكتتاب
ولسه الأسهم قدامها شهرين على الأقل 
اللى فاكر شمال واللى دخل معانا أول مره كان على 37ج وخرجنا 65ج
ودخلنا تانى على 48 قبل الإكتتاب
وقولنا إكتتابها جيد واللى عايز يخش يخش
أنا عن نفسى بعتها 77ج
ودلوقتى بقول نخش تانى شمال على أهداف 
51
61
71 
ميكر محترف

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> فعلا كان عليها إكتتاب
> ولسه الأسهم قدامها شهرين على الأقل 
> اللى فاكر شمال واللى دخل معانا أول مره كان على 37ج وخرجنا 65ج
> ودخلنا تانى على 48 قبل الإكتتاب
> وقولنا إكتتابها جيد واللى عايز يخش يخش
> أنا عن نفسى بعتها 77ج
> ودلوقتى بقول نخش تانى شمال على أهداف 
> 51
> 61
> ...

 الف    الف   شكر يا استاذنا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

اخى نور
بالنسبة لسهم طلعت مصطفى .. هل السعر 8.80 مناسب للدخول شراء
اذا كان الدخول من سعر أقل أفضل .. ما هى نقطة الدخول المناسبة ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى نور
> بالنسبة لسهم طلعت مصطفى .. هل السعر 8.80 مناسب للدخول شراء
> اذا كان الدخول من سعر أقل أفضل .. ما هى نقطة الدخول المناسبة ؟

 طلعت مصطفى سهم إستثمارى طويل الأجل جيد 
لكن برجاء مراعاة الشبهه الشرعية

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سهم على دعم جيد للشراء خصوصا شمال الصعيد
السوق إن شاء الله يتعدل أخر نص ساعة
ومن المتوقع أن تكون جلسة الخارج جيده اليوم 
إيه أى سى لازلت أأكد على شرائها بعد الإكتتاب هانشوفها بسعر دلوقتى إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

9800 ونرد بول باك ل 10400
وبعدين هدفنا من 9400 إلى 9300

----------


## remo

كنت عايز اسألك على المنتجعات انت اخدت بالك هى منفذة اد اية 76.490.661 
مش حاجة غريبة شوية التنفيذ العالى دة

----------


## نور المصرى

المنتجعات صفقة فقط  
شمال الصعيد أسد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووووووووووووووول  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   نظرة متخصصة من المهندس حسنى سلامة للشركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية ( نظرة استثمارية ) 1 - كهروميكا جميع محطات الكهرباء بالجمهورية مع شركة كهروميكا وهى محطات تابعة للحكومة بخلاف المشاريع الأخرى التى تشارك فيها كهروميكا خارج مصر حصص كهروميكا 51% العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية 10% السويدى للكابلات 19% حكومة 20% اخرى  مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار ان اعادة هيكلة العربية للاستثمارات شملت ايضا شركة كهروميكا حيث قامت كهروميكا بتحريك اصول غير عاملة والمتمثلة فى بيع قطعتين ارض التى تمت فى الفتررة القريبة السابقة وهاتين القطعتان  ( 7.5 فدان و 2600 متر مربع ) ولديها قطعة ثالثة مساحتها 27000 متر مربع تسعى لبيعها. ثم كهروميكا تسعى ان تكون من الشركات العالمية العملاقة ومن الواضح ان شركة كهروميكا تحقق ارباح على الدوام ولكنها لا توزع نقدى ( كوبون ) فتستهلك الأرباح فى لا شىء ولكنها توزع مجانى لجعل الشركة اكبر و اكبر و اكبر أ - تم زيادة رأس المال بتوزيع مجانى من 10 مليون جنية الى 20 مليون جنية اى من 2 مليون سهم الى 4 مليون سهم ب - تم زيادة رأس المال بتوزيع مجانى فى 2007 من 20 مليون جنية الى 50 مليون جنية اى من 4 مليون سهم الى 10 مليون سهم ج - تم زيادة رأس مال بتوزيع مجانى فى 2008  ( 14/05/2008 ) من 50 مليون جنية الى 100 مليون حنية اى من 10 مايون سهم الى 20 مليون سهم  طبعا العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية حصتها 51% اى 10.2 مليون سهم ثم كان سعر سهم كهروميكا السوقى فى 1997 يدور حول 75 جنية للسهم فما بالك بسعر سهم كهروميكا فى 2008 و 2009 بيقى كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا مع الأخذ فى ألعتبار كم المشاريع الموجودة لدى كهروميكا اذن المنحنى تصاعدى ( الله و أكبر ) اليست كهروميكا شركة عملاقة اخى المساهم احسب معى عددالأسهم لكهروميكا الخاص بالعربية للاستثمارات و اتنمية اصبح الآن معروف و القيمة السوقية اسهم كهروميكا قدرة انت الآن يساوى كام و بعملية حسابية بسيطة تعرف الناتج كام وقارن هذا المبلغ برأس مال العربية للاستثمارات ( المصدر ) بعد زيادة رأس المال الحالية تعرف فلوسك فين . وطبعا نحن الى الآن نتحدث عن واحدة من 6 شركات ( ضمن شركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية ) عموما نكمل مع بعض  2 - الاستحواز معناة شركة قيمتها 409 مليون جنية تضاف الى الشركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية يعنى قيمة مضافة تضاف لقيمة سهم العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية وهذة القيمة المضافة من الممكن اسيلدتك حسابها أ - المشروع الأول مشروع عقارى تجارى ( المول ) تكلفة استثمارية 500 مليون جنية ايجار لمدة 20 عام بعائد استثمارى 40% الأرض 57000 متر مربع مضروب فى 2750 جنية للمتر المربع يساوى 157 مليون جنية و مبانى 353 مليون جنية يساوى 500 مليون جنية احسب بقى الدخل السنوى كام.................... وهو دخل ثابت للشركة العربية للاستثمارات ب - المشروع الثانى مشروع عقارى تجارى ( المخازن اللوجيستية ) تكلفة استثمارية 500 مليون جنية . ايجار لمدة 20 عام بعائد استثمارى 30% الأرض 110000 متر مربع مضروب فى 2250 حنية للمتر المربع يساوى 252 مليون جنية و الانشاءات تساوى 248 مليون جنية مجموعهم يساوى 500 مليون جنية  احسب ايضا الدخل السنوى كام ............. وهو دخل ثابت للشركة العربية للاستثمارات يعنى بعد الاستحواز تبقى القيمة المضافة كام................ 3 - مشاريع الاسكان للعربية الدولية هناك مشاريع كثيرة ومنها - مشروع مبانى ادارية القرية الذكية 50 مليون جنية - مشروع 70 مليون جنية - مشروع 300 مليون جنية - مشروع لم يتم توقيعة الى الآن مصنع السويدى للكابلات بالجزائر هذا ما نعلمة من مشاريع الاسكان و المقاولات وما خفى كان اعظم 4 - مشاريع بنية اساسية و تحتية بخلاف كهروميكا فى الداخل و الخارج 5 - شركة كهرباء شرق العوينات 65% للعربية للاستثمارات بعد كل هذا نقول شوية وقت لتحصد الشركة نتائج الزرع الذى بدأتة  اية رأيكم بقى اقول رائى انا و رزقى على الله 1 - المضارب يبعد يعنى كل الكلام دة لا يعنية ولن يفيدة 2 - المستثمر يستمر بقوة لانهذا الكلام معناة كبير جدا جدا  والله الموفق   ربنا يجعلة عامر_

----------


## نور المصرى

أبو عمر 
تحياتى لك 
إيه أى سى بعد الإكتتاب ب 4ج

----------


## نور المصرى

الشراء الأن على الدعوم
وقرب 10400 تصفية أى سهم رابح وتخفيف المحافظ
وأى بوادر للنزول تصفية باقى المحفظ 
وإعادة الشراء على 9300 أو بإختراق 10500 بفوليوم والأستقرار فوقه يومان 
وعند إنتهاء الموجه الرابعة التصحيحية 
السوق سيشهد طفرات على جميع الأسهم وإنطلاق بقوة 
مع بداية الموجة الخامسة 
هاترمى فلوسك فى أى سهم هايجيب فلوس بدون تفاهم

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أبو عمر 
> تحياتى لك 
> إيه أى سى بعد الإكتتاب ب 4ج

 الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك يا استاذنا

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

استاذنا الغالى طبعا كده الكابلات فى الباى باى
سؤال محيرنى هل يوجد حاجة اسمها فتح حساب مشترك بمعنى ان يكون لشخص حساب فهل يجوز ان اتشارك معه بنفس الحساب فى شركة السمسرة على ان لا يتم سحب اى مبلغ الا بتوقيعنا نحن الاثنان وشاكر لك جدا......

----------


## محمود ياسين

> منقوووووووووووووووووول

  

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__   نظرة متخصصة من المهندس حسنى سلامة للشركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية ( نظرة استثمارية ) 1 - كهروميكا جميع محطات الكهرباء بالجمهورية مع شركة كهروميكا وهى محطات تابعة للحكومة بخلاف المشاريع الأخرى التى تشارك فيها كهروميكا خارج مصر حصص كهروميكا 51% العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية 10% السويدى للكابلات 19% حكومة 20% اخرى  مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار ان اعادة هيكلة العربية للاستثمارات شملت ايضا شركة كهروميكا حيث قامت كهروميكا بتحريك اصول غير عاملة والمتمثلة فى بيع قطعتين ارض التى تمت فى الفتررة القريبة السابقة وهاتين القطعتان  ( 7.5 فدان و 2600 متر مربع ) ولديها قطعة ثالثة مساحتها 27000 متر مربع تسعى لبيعها. ثم كهروميكا تسعى ان تكون من الشركات العالمية العملاقة ومن الواضح ان شركة كهروميكا تحقق ارباح على الدوام ولكنها لا توزع نقدى ( كوبون ) فتستهلك الأرباح فى لا شىء ولكنها توزع مجانى لجعل الشركة اكبر و اكبر و اكبر أ - تم زيادة رأس المال بتوزيع مجانى من 10 مليون جنية الى 20 مليون جنية اى من 2 مليون سهم الى 4 مليون سهم ب - تم زيادة رأس المال بتوزيع مجانى فى 2007 من 20 مليون جنية الى 50 مليون جنية اى من 4 مليون سهم الى 10 مليون سهم ج - تم زيادة رأس مال بتوزيع مجانى فى 2008  ( 14/05/2008 ) من 50 مليون جنية الى 100 مليون حنية اى من 10 مايون سهم الى 20 مليون سهم  طبعا العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية حصتها 51% اى 10.2 مليون سهم ثم كان سعر سهم كهروميكا السوقى فى 1997 يدور حول 75 جنية للسهم فما بالك بسعر سهم كهروميكا فى 2008 و 2009 بيقى كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا مع الأخذ فى ألعتبار كم المشاريع الموجودة لدى كهروميكا اذن المنحنى تصاعدى ( الله و أكبر ) اليست كهروميكا شركة عملاقة اخى المساهم احسب معى عددالأسهم لكهروميكا الخاص بالعربية للاستثمارات و اتنمية اصبح الآن معروف و القيمة السوقية اسهم كهروميكا قدرة انت الآن يساوى كام و بعملية حسابية بسيطة تعرف الناتج كام وقارن هذا المبلغ برأس مال العربية للاستثمارات ( المصدر ) بعد زيادة رأس المال الحالية تعرف فلوسك فين . وطبعا نحن الى الآن نتحدث عن واحدة من 6 شركات ( ضمن شركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية ) عموما نكمل مع بعض  2 - الاستحواز معناة شركة قيمتها 409 مليون جنية تضاف الى الشركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية يعنى قيمة مضافة تضاف لقيمة سهم العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية وهذة القيمة المضافة من الممكن اسيلدتك حسابها أ - المشروع الأول مشروع عقارى تجارى ( المول ) تكلفة استثمارية 500 مليون جنية ايجار لمدة 20 عام بعائد استثمارى 40% الأرض 57000 متر مربع مضروب فى 2750 جنية للمتر المربع يساوى 157 مليون جنية و مبانى 353 مليون جنية يساوى 500 مليون جنية احسب بقى الدخل السنوى كام.................... وهو دخل ثابت للشركة العربية للاستثمارات ب - المشروع الثانى مشروع عقارى تجارى ( المخازن اللوجيستية ) تكلفة استثمارية 500 مليون جنية . ايجار لمدة 20 عام بعائد استثمارى 30% الأرض 110000 متر مربع مضروب فى 2250 حنية للمتر المربع يساوى 252 مليون جنية و الانشاءات تساوى 248 مليون جنية مجموعهم يساوى 500 مليون جنية  احسب ايضا الدخل السنوى كام ............. وهو دخل ثابت للشركة العربية للاستثمارات يعنى بعد الاستحواز تبقى القيمة المضافة كام................ 3 - مشاريع الاسكان للعربية الدولية هناك مشاريع كثيرة ومنها - مشروع مبانى ادارية القرية الذكية 50 مليون جنية - مشروع 70 مليون جنية - مشروع 300 مليون جنية - مشروع لم يتم توقيعة الى الآن مصنع السويدى للكابلات بالجزائر هذا ما نعلمة من مشاريع الاسكان و المقاولات وما خفى كان اعظم 4 - مشاريع بنية اساسية و تحتية بخلاف كهروميكا فى الداخل و الخارج 5 - شركة كهرباء شرق العوينات 65% للعربية للاستثمارات بعد كل هذا نقول شوية وقت لتحصد الشركة نتائج الزرع الذى بدأتة  اية رأيكم بقى اقول رائى انا و رزقى على الله 1 - المضارب يبعد يعنى كل الكلام دة لا يعنية ولن يفيدة 2 - المستثمر يستمر بقوة لانهذا الكلام معناة كبير جدا جدا  والله الموفق   ربنا يجعلة عامر_

  
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم     جزاك الله خير على معلوماتك القيمة ورجاء لا تبخل علينا بها دائما 
((ملحوظة : الله أكبر      بدون حرف الواو لان لها معنى اخر تماما )) والله من وراء القصد

----------


## Dr_nono

> 9800 ونرد بول باك ل 10400
> وبعدين هدفنا من 9400 إلى 9300

 نور باشا   انا خايف جدا من كسر 9800 لانه خط الترند اللي احنا فوقيه من 2006 وحاسس ان كسره معناه تغيير في اتجاه الترند ولا ايه رأيك    تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذنا الغالى طبعا كده الكابلات فى الباى باى
> سؤال محيرنى هل يوجد حاجة اسمها فتح حساب مشترك بمعنى ان يكون لشخص حساب فهل يجوز ان اتشارك معه بنفس الحساب فى شركة السمسرة على ان لا يتم سحب اى مبلغ الا بتوقيعنا نحن الاثنان وشاكر لك جدا......

  :No3:  :No3:  :No3: 
الكابلات
صدقنى أنا حزين بسبب مايفعله الميكر 
لهذه الدرجة يستحلون أموال الناس ويأكلونها بالباطل 
الكابلات لها مستهدف كبير  
لكن
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
يريد أن يمتصها لأخر قطره
ويتعمد أن يريك كسر الدعم حتى يخرج الفاهم واللى مش فاهم 
الكابلات
صبرنا كل هذه الفتره 
فيجب أن نكمل صبرنا 
وسيعوضنا الله خيرا إن شاء الله   
بالنسبة للحساب المشترك للأشخاص العاديين لا يجوز

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا   انا خايف جدا من كسر 9800 لانه خط الترند اللي احنا فوقيه من 2006 وحاسس ان كسره معناه تغيير في اتجاه الترند ولا ايه رأيك    تحياتي

 فاكر لماالكيس كان مزهزه ورد من 10165
وقولنا هاينزل هاينزل ل 9800
وسيادته عملها النهارده  
كيس 30
السوق عند خط مقاومه خبطنا فيه 3 مرات لحد دلوقتى ومش عارفين نعديه
باذن الله لو عديناه يبقى كده عدينا مرحلة الخطر
لو قربنا منه وماقدرناش يفضل تخفيف المراكز قدر الامكان   
طيب تعالو نبص على شارت الويكلى
عندنا خط ترند مفروض انه مايتكسرش باذن الله
عند منطقة من 9750 الى 9850 الخط اللى بالاصفر وده هايبقى متوقف احنا هانخبط فيه امتى 
لو خبطنا فى الترند ده وردينا يبقى باذن الله هاندخل مرحله جديده تماما فى الكيس وباذن الله هاتبقى مرحله قويه وطويله   
طيب لو كسرنا الترند الاصفر ده هانعمل ايه كده يبقى بالسلامه
لا طبعا يبقى عندنا الترند اللى بالابيض وده بتاع السايكل الاكبر
مع انى باستبعد الاحتمال ده
بس احتمال وارد برضه
وأنا أتوقعها ستوافق من 9400 إلى 9300
لو نزلنا بقى للخط الابيض يبقى احنا بنجهز للموجه الخامسه ودى بتبقى من اقوى الموجات لانها بتبقى سريعه جدا وبتتميز بالمضاربات العنيفه لكل الورق بلا استثناء
ساعتها بترمى فلوسك فى اى حته بتجيب فلوس
بس يارب مانوصلهاش لان لو وصلنا ليها واحنا جوه السوق مش هايبقى معانا فلوس اصلا  :Big Grin:   
فى النهاية أتوقع الإرتداد إلى 10400 ومنها الهبوط ل 9300 
كده كل الاحتمالات معانا ناخد بالنا ونفعل الاستوب لوز بدقه وباذن الله خير

----------


## ahmed taha

استاذ نور لك تحياتي 
وفعلا اليوتيا نحن في موجه رابعه من موجه ثالثه اكبر ان شاء الله 
طيب لو اتكلمنا موجيا واليوتيا بقي هل شرط اننا نبقي فوق ترند لاين في الموجه الرابعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابه لا لان الموجه الرابعه خادعه جدا وممكن تكسر الترند لاين الصاعد بمنتهي السهوله وبمجرد انتهاء تعاود الصعود فوقه بمنتهي السهوله 
بالتوفيق للجميع والخير قادم ان شاء الله بقوه
ومؤيد تماما لكمه استاذ نور ان اللي هيحط فلوس في ورقه عمياني هتجيب فلوس كتير ان شاء الله بس بعيد عن اوراسكوم تيليكوم وهيرمس حسب اعتقادي الشخصي لانهم هيلعبو في منطقه عرضيه بالنسبه ليهم

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور بعد اذنك هاستخدم الشارت بتاعك 
لاضافة نقطة صغيرة وارجو التصحيح   بالنسبة لنموذج الرأس والكتفين لم يتم كسر خط العنق حتى الان والمؤشر الان عند نقطة التقاء خط العنق مع الترند الصاعد ان شاء الله يرتد المؤشر الى اعلى ولايتم الكسر

----------


## عياد

على الرغم من أني لا أتوقع ان يواصل المؤشر صعوده كثيرا وبأهداف عليا الا اني اتفق مع الاستاذ نور في ان البيع اقوى من الشراء في المرحلة الحالية وهو مايجعل السوق في يدي المضاربين والذين يتميزون بقصر النفس فمجرد رؤيتهم للربح يبيعون بلاهوادة  . أتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تقدمه لاعادة اختبار خط الدعم المكسور عند 10150 - 10170 ومن المتوقع ان يستمر هذا التقدم حتى بداية الأسبوع المقبل قبل ان يبدأ المؤشر في التراجع مجددا متاثرا بموجة جديدة من عمليات البيع   خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

هذه مقارنة بسيطة بين الداوجونز وCASE30 ونلاحظ علاقة متقاربة بين المؤشرين باستثناء الهبوط في CASE في مايو نتيجة الاحداث الداخلية المتعلقة بشائعات فرض ضريبة على ارباح البورصة ثم عاد مؤشر CASE للارتفاع ليعود للحركة الطبيعة مع الداو  اهم ملاحظة ان الداوجونز تحت ادنى مستوى له في يناير الماضي الان  أترككم لتكملوا التمعن والملاحظة والتوقع   * اللون الاسود ( مؤشر الداوجونز ) *المؤشر باللون الاحمر والاخضر ( CASE30 )    خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اليكوووووووووووووووووووووووو  منقوووووووووول  *السلام عليكم*   *اولا لا داعي للفزع فالسهم منذ زمن وهو طالع واحب ان اذكركم بسعر 72 جنيه وفي هذا السعر استمر 72 جلسه وبعدها شوفتو الاسعار فالصبر يا جماعه ولما هتعدي الايام هتفتكرو الاسعار الي شغاله علي الشاشه وفي اخبار في المرحله القادمه حلوه اوي اوي ان شاء الله*  *وعلي فكره في اشاعه ماشيه والي ممشيها الحاقدين علي السهم ان الميكرات الي في الورقه اختلفو مع بعض وبيخرجو وعشان كده الورقه بتنزل يا جماعه الخير انا شخصيا اعرف الناس الي في الورقه كويس جدا ومفيش الكلام ده تماما و انا ليه وجهه نظر في النزول*  *1- السوق المتهبب*  *2- تدبير فلوس الاكتتاب* *3- تخويف الناس والاشاعات الي بيحولو يطلعوها لنزول السهم* *4 -الحمد لله الكل كسبان والسوق بيتهبب والكل عايز يعوض خسائره فبيبيع اليكو ويشتري اسهمه الاخري الي خسران عشان يعوض*  *5 - كثير من الناس بتبيع اسهمها وبتحولها الي سهم بيونيرز*  *6- نزول الاسواق العالميه وخصوصا امريكا ولازم الناس تفهم ان الاسواق بتنزل بسبب ارتفاع سعر البترول ولهذا السبب الداوجونز نزل لانه مؤشر صناعي وبيتاثر بسعر البترول*  *اعتقد والله اعلم ان كل الامور المذكوره سابقا سوف تبدا في الزوال من يوم الاربعاء وللعلم عند ارتفاع سعر السهم من جديد هتشوفو الناس بتجري ورا السهم ازاي فلا داعي ان تبيعو اسهمكم بالاسعار المتدنيه بل العكس هذه اسعار شراء*   *وعلي فكره ياجماعه عشان الي بيسال علي دخول المقصوره اتاخر ليه احب ان ابشركم ان العمليه قربت اوي وللعلم كل الاوراق مستوفاه في البورصه الا حاجه واحده طلبتها البورصه لاستكمال بقيه الاوراق الا وهي ميزانيه الربع الاول معتمده من الجمعيه العموميه واحب ان ابشركم غدا ان شاء الله سوف ينشر اعلان الجمعيه العاديه والغير عاديه غدا في جريدتي الجمهوريه والمال*   *الجمعيه العاديه لاعتماد الميزانيه والارباح وهي 20 مليون جنيه مقارنه ب176 الف جنيه خسائر و بهذه الجمعيه ان شاء الله ما هي الا ايام و ندخل المقصوره*   *الجمعيه الغير عاديه لرفع راي المال المصدر*  *والجمعيتان في تاريخ 17 يوليو ان شاء الله وفي انتظاركم في الجمعيه والله الموفق ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

السلام عليكم  
اعلان الجمعيه نزل اليوم في جريدتي الجمهوريه الصفحه الخامسه وجريده المال والجمعيه يوم 17 / 7/ 2008

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق صعود من الأربعاء إلى الأثنين وبعدها جنى أرباح مره أخرى الموجه الرابعه كما قال أ طه خادعه والقاعده أن لا قواعد موجه باطشه

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووووووول  دايما خليك فى معسكر الاقلية ..الكل مبسوط وبيشترى يبقة انت تبيع والعكس *طيب بالعقل ونرجع تانى لورا ايام2006 السوق ينزل والاسهم تجيب لوهات وترجع تطلع تجيب هايات اقل وتنزل تجيب لوهات اقل انتوا شايفين دة اللى بحصل اليومين دول؟؟؟* *شايفين المؤشر بيجيب لوهات اقل ونفس الحكاية فى اسهم المؤشر؟؟!!!* *معظم الورق وخصوصا ورق المضاربات اتهبد فى النزلة اللى فاتت  15/5 واللى وصل المؤشر فيها 10150 وجاب لوهات مكناش نحلم بيها ورد المؤشر ونزل تانى لمستوى9900 اقل من المستوى اللى فات لكن الاسهم مجبتش حتى اللوهات اللى فاتت يعنى يوم الخميس المؤشر كان 9930*  *انشا يوم15/5 جابت341 والمؤشر10150*  *انشاء 26/6 جابت365 والمؤشر9930* *اتصالات 15.15 يوم15/5* *اتصالات16.25 يوم 26/6* *هيرمس44 يوم15/5* *هيرمس 48.48 يوم26/6* *البنك التجارى72 يوم15/5* *البنك التجارى81 يوم26/6* *دى اسهم المؤشر اللى المفروض انها تجيب قيعان اقل من بتاعة يوم15/5 على اساس اننا قلبنا داون ترند والمؤشر نفسة جاب قاع اقل لكن اللعبة كانت بانشاء النزلة اللى فاتت والمرةدى بتليكوم* *الوطنية للزجاج وايديال والمهن وجلاكسو وغيرهم من الورق فى نزلة الخميس مجبش ولا قرب حتى من اسعار 15/5 رغم ان المؤشر نزل لمستوى اقل من مستوى15/5 بحولى 250نقطة او اكتر ورغم كدة معظم الاسهم مقربتش حتى من اسعار15/5....تفتكرو دة بقة الانهيااار ولا دة لعب من الكبااااااااااااار ؟؟؟!!!...وهل المؤسسات والصناديق اللى بتبنى محافظ جديدة خايبين ومش فاهمين واحنا اللى شطاااار؟؟؟* *هات بيانات اخر 3سنين وشوف اخر يونيو اية اللى حصل واول يوليو اية حصل..* *اتعلم تعوم ضد التيار وتفكر بدماغ الكبار علشان دايما تبقة من الشطار* *ومتبقاش من اصحاب يجى ابويا يعوز فنجان قهوة اعملة شاى وادية لامى* *وفى النهاية دى كانت الحكاية ..ولسة اللبن بيتكب من الكوباية واقعد ادور على حد يندب ويايا* *اقولكم اعتبروها تخاريف واحد غلبان ملوش فى البتنجان حب يحكى علشان يظهر ويبان* *بعد البورصة ما هبلتة وخسارتة جاتبتلة جنان*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

ربنا يستر والسعر ما ينزلشى
احسن مع كل خبر ايجابى الاسهم بتنزل   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

تذكروا السوق صعود من الأربعاء لمنتصف جلسة الأثنين

----------


## okasha75

استاذ نور اين انت مفتقدينك

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير  
أنا أهه موجود

----------


## نور المصرى

خلى بالكو ماحدش يشترى فى أسعار عالية
عشان يوم الأثنين نكون بره السوق بأى سهم كسبان معانا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

صباح الخير على كل الاخوة 
منقووووووول    تحيه حب للجميع  واحد من أفضل الاسهم استثمارا الان فى البورصه هو سهم الاى سى ... و نحن لن نجامل سهم بعينه و لكن سنتحدث بلغه الارقام   و الان لنتحدث قليلا عن الاى سى و نزول السهم الذى يعتبره الكثيرين هما كبيرا بينما يتعتبره البعض فرصه ذهبيه لن تتكرر فى البورصه على الاطلاق ... و قبل الاكتتاب الاول خدعوا الكثيرين و اخرجوهم قبل الاكتتاب بعد أن ارعبوهم بفشل الاكتتاب و ضياع اموالهم و ندم الجميع بعد ذلك ....   و سعر السهم الحالى الذى يعتبره الكثيرين ممن هم فى السهم سيئا يعتبره آخرون ممن يشترون السهم الان رائع بالنسبه لهم يتيح لهم الفوز بعدد ضخم من الاسهم بسعر زهيد للغايه و للاسف لا يعرف الكثيرين ذلك و لن يعرفوا الا بعد فوات الاوان ..   صغار المستثمرين هم الذين يبيعون الان و اذا كنت فى اى شركه سمسره ستلاحظ ان صغار المستثمرين هم الذين يبيعون و انه لا يظهر امامك مشترى فى الشركه فهل سألت نفسك من هذا المشترى الخفى الذى يشترى كل يوم ما يتعدى 3مليون سهم و 800 الف سهم .. الصغار لا يشترون الان بل للاسف كانوا يبيعون و الكبار يدخلون و هذا ممتاز جدا للسهم و فى صالح السهم كثيرا فتركز السهم فى عدد محدود اول خطوات الصعود ان شاء الله ..   و الان لنرى اى الاسهم هى الافضل للشراء الان ...   سنفترض ان لديك الان 100000 مائه الف جنيه و تريد ان تستثمرها الان فاى الاسهم تشترى و سنتختار على سبيل المثال 3 اسهم ممتازه لعمل مقارنه بينها .. اليكو ... المصريه للدواجن باعتبار الاولى كان عنده اكتتاب 3 اسهم و الثانيه 10 اسهم ...   و سنحسب كل شى على اسهم الزياده و الاصلى معا على الجميع حتى نستطيع حسابها بسهوله ...   وسنبدأ باليكو لو افترضنا انك اشتريت اليكو ب 24 ج كالسعر الذى اشترى به الكثيرين بهدف دخول الاكتتاب  و معنى ذلك و بقسمه ال100 الف على 24 يكون عدد الاسهم معك هو 4166 سهم + 3 اسهم لكل سهم يكون (12249 ) و يكون الناتج 16664 هو اجمالى عدد الاسهم الاصليه + اسهم الزياده  و امامنا شهران و نصف تقريبا و تنزل اسهم الزياده ... و سنفترض ان سعر السهم سيصل الى 20 ج عند النزول ثم بعد شهران مثلا سيرتفع 50% ليصل الى 30 ج و انك ستنتظر لتبيع ب 30 ج و ليس 20 يكون الناتج 16664 فى 30 = 499920 الف فى خلال 3شهور و نصف تقريبا ..  اى أن سهم اليكو بعد شهرو نصف من نزول اسهم الزياده يمكن أن يصل الى 30 ج اى ان اجمالى المده تكون 4 شهور من الان اى فى 1-10-2008 ..   و سنعيد حساب ما سبق على اجيكو اكثر الاكتتابات جاذبيه و نرى ما سيحدث ... نفس ال 100000 مائه الف جنيه سنفترض انك ستشترى اجيكو على 74 ج ن لاحظ ان البعض اشترى فوق 80 ج لكن سناخذ متوسط السعر الذى يدور حوله السهم .. اذن عدد الاسهم التى ستكون معك 100000 على 74 يكون عدد الاسهم هى 1351 سهم و سنفترض ان سعر السهم قد يصل الى 120 ج يكون الحسبه 120 + 10 / 11 = 11.8 اى ان سعر السهم الجديد على الشاشه سيكون 11.8 و سنفترض بعد ذلك انه يمكن ان يرتفع الى 30 ج عند نزول اسهم الزياده .. و لنحسب الان عدد الاسهم الزياده التى ستكون معك و هو 1351 فى 10 = 13351 نضيفها الى العدد الاصالى فيكون الناتج هو 14702 سهم و سنفترض ان سعر السهم سوف يصل الى 30 ج كما قلنا و ليس 20 ج فيكون الاجمالى 14702 فى 30 ليصبح 441060 الف و لكن لو كان سعر السهم وقتها 20 ج فيكون الناتج 294040 الف ...   و لكن بقى شيئا هام للغايه دعونا نحسب المده هنا فى اجيكو قرار الزياده هو قرار مجلس اداره و يجب قبل ذلك ان يتم الدعوه لعد جمعيه غير عاديه لاقرار ذلك و قد يستغرق هذا من 20 الى 30 يوم على اقل تقدير و بعد الاقرار تقوم معظم الشركات بتنفيذه من شهر الى شهران من تاريخ الجمعيه و احيانا بعض الشركات تنتظر 6 شهور كما حدث مع المتحده فى الثلث المجانى السابق ثم حوالى 20 يوم لحامل السهم ثم اكتتاب شهر و نصف ثم نزول اسهم الزياده بعد شهران و بجمع تلك المدد و سنأخذ الحد الادنى من المدد و ليس الاقصى فيصبح الناتج 20 يوم + 30 يوم + 20 يوم لحامل السهم + شهر و نصف اكتتاب + شهران حتى نزول الاسهم يكون الناتج 175 يوم حتى نزول اسهم الزياده حوالى 6 شهور اى فى نهايه شهر 12 اى فى بدايه شهر واحد ... !!!!!   و الان دعونا نحسب نفس المعادله على الاى سى معك 100000 الف جنيه ستشترى على تلك الاسعار الان و ليكن مثلا 3.8 فيكون عدد الاسهم معك 100000 / 3.8 = 26316 سهم و تكون اسهم الزياده قدرها 26316 فى 1.7 تساوى 44737 و يكون اجمالى الزياده و الاصلى يساوى 71503 الف سهم ...   و الان لو افترضنا دخول السهم المقصوره فى شهر 8 او 9 و هذا الاحتمال القوى ان شاء الله لانه لا يوجد اى مبرر لبقاء تلك الشركه خارج المقصوره بل ان اى مسئول يسهر على مصالح هذا البلد يجب ان يصدر هذا القرار دون تأخير و غير ذلك يعتبر تماما مثل الذى يهدر المال العام و يعطل مصالح هذا البلد نظرا للقيمه الكبيره و الدور الكبير الذى ستلعبه تلك الشركه ومشاريعها المستقبليه التى ستجلب الى البلد عده مليارات و بقائها حتى الان فى خارج المقصوره لهو نقطه سوداء يجب محوها مع اننا متأكين ان شاء الله ان مسئولينا المحترمين سوف يبادرون بعمل ما فيه الصالح العام لهذا البلد و المستثمرين ...   و لكن سنفترض اسوء الافتراضات الذى استبعده تماما و لكن مع هذا سنفترضه و هو ان تدخل الشركه المقصوره آخر العام اى بعد 6 شهور ..اى فى شهر 12 او حتى شهر 1 و معنى ذلك ان يبدأ كل المستثمرين فى البورصه المصريه باختلاف انواعهم شراء هذا السهم فى شهر 9 قبل ان يرتفع ثمنه و يعتبر نفسه كأنه داخل اكتتاب فمده اقل اكتتاب كامل كما رأينا تصل من 4 الى 6 شهور من تاريخ شراء السهم و حتى النهايه علما ان فى حالتنا هذه ستكون اسهمك متاحه للبيع فى اى لحظه و تحت يديك اى أن السهم سيكون محط أنظار الجميع سواء بالقرارات الجديد او بدونها و قلنا من سيشترى سيعتبر نفسه كانه داخل اكتتاب و لا يعنيه القرارات فى شى و كانه فى اكتتاب و اسهمه لم تنزل بعد ...   و لنحسب الان عائد ذلك السهم عندنا 71503 الف سهم لو افترضنا سعر السهم وصل داخل المقصوره 20 ج فيكون الناتج 71503 فى 20 يساوى 1430060 ( مليون و 300 الف و ستون ) !!! و لو افترضنا ان سعره كان 15 فقط لكان الناتج 1072545 ( مليون و 72 الف و 545 ج ) !!!! و لو افترضنا ان سعر كان 10 ج فقط لاصبح الناتج يساوى 715030 ( 715 الف جنيه ) ...  مع ان هذا السهم يمكن ان يتجاوز سعره العشرون جنيه و انظروا كيف فعل دخول صندوق واحد للشراء فى سهم بايونير رفع السهم من 8 الى 22 ج !!!! و لم ينتهى صعوده بعد كل ذلك فى خلال ايام ...   مع ان الاى سى ستدخل فعلا صناديق كثيره للشراء فيه للاحتفاظ كاستثمار و البعض سيدخل لشراء حصص فى الشركه هذا بخلاف المستثمرين و عمل السهم الحقيقى و انطلاقته المكبله ستكون داخل المقصوره و سيكون يوما ما هذا السهم كل شركات الاسكان الكبيره كالاوراسكومات و غيرها و ليس الصغيره ... و القوا نظره على راس المال المصدر و راس المال المصرح به و انتم تدركون المستقبل الذى ينتظر هذا السهم تماما .و هناك شى هام جدا يمكن ان يحدث بسهوله فى ذلك السهم و احتمالات حدوثه كبيره للغايه داخل المقصوره و سترفع هذا السهم فى فتره وجيزه للغايه الى كل مستهدفاته دون حتى الحاجه الى الانتظار او الميكر و لكل لكل حدث حديث ..   و اكثر القرارات حماقه من أى مستثمر سيكون عدم دخول اكتتاب هذا السهم الواعد او بيعه الان و اذا كان البعض ممن فى السهم الان و اشتروا على 5 او اكثر اصابهم الملل فان اى شخص خارج السهم الان لو فكر قليلا سيعرف ان تلك فرصه ذهبيه لن تعوض على الاطلاق و لن تتكرر فى البورصه بعد ذلك ب 100000 الف جنيه تحصل فى سهم شركه مقاولات على 71503 الف سهم !!!!   و لكن للاسف دائما القط يحب خناقه كما يقولون و الذين ذهبوا لشراء سهم القاهره للاسكان على 32 جنيه بعد أن جرى السهم امامهم على الشاشه علما بان كانت نقطه مقاومه قويه و جنى ارباح و علما بان السهم كان امامهم قبيل ذلك بعده ايام بـ 22 ج و لكننا دائما لا نشترى الاسهم الا و هى تجرى و لنرى فاذا فعل هؤلاء بانفسهم و لنحسب على ال 100000 الف جنيه التى كانت معنا و سنفترض ان من اشتراه اشتراه على 29 ج و ليس 32 ج اثناء صعوده ... و قد يصل قبل الاكتتاب الى 24 او 25 او اقل من ذلك فالجميع لا يريد دخول اكتتابه لبهاظته و لانه سيسحب كل السيوله و ربما لا تكفى .   و لنحسب ما سبق 100000 / 29 يساوى 3448 سهم و سعر السهم الجديد سيكون 25 + 20 على 5 تساوى 9 جنيه و سنفترض انه سيصعد الى 15 جنيه او 20 ج و هذا اعتقد صعب للغايه لانه من سيشترى هذا السهم بهذا السعر و لم يعد به اى اخبار على الاطلاق و انتهى اكتتابه ...  و لنحسب عدد اسهم الزياده 4 اسهم لكل سهم يكون الناتج 13792 سهم نضيف عليهم اسهم الزياده يكون الناتج 17240  و سنفترض ان هذا السهم سيكون سعره 20 ج فيصبح الناتج 344800 الف جنيه بعد حوالى 4 شهور من الان !!!!!   هذا مع افتراض ان سعر السهم سيصل الى 20 ج بعد نهايه الحق و الا اضطررت الى المجى بفلوس من الخارج لتكمله الاكتتاب مما سيقلل من المبلغ الاجمالى الناتج الذى خرج ..   و لكن ما سبب كل هذا الحزن الزعل الذى اصاب الكثيرين ... السبب بسيط و هو المكان الذى تقف فيه لتحكم على وضع السهم فاذا كنت ممن يشترون الان فانت تحصل على فرصه لن تتكرر مره ثانيه فى البورصه المصريه و تكررت فقط فى الاكتتاب الاول للاى سى و يومها كتبنا و قلنا ان ميكر السهم قد خدم حمله السهم خدمه عظيمه لا يدركونها و هو انهم اشتروا السهم بسعر متدنى للغايه من 6 الى 8 جنيه كمتوسط و اخذوا بهم عدد كبير من الاسهم و لو كان سعر السهم مثلا وقتها بـ 15 ج او 20 كما كان يتمنى البعض لتضائل عدد الاسهم التى معهم كثيرا و لكن المشكله تكمن فقط هو المكان الذى تقف فيه كما قلنا للحكم على السهم هل انت خارج السهم الان او داخله علما ان الفرق فقط قد يكون جنيها واحد لن يؤثر كثيرا على الكميه الكليه فى النهايه و لكن يمكن ان نفسر هذا بالوقت الذى قضاه مشترى السهم منذ فتره او المكتتب اذن الوقت هو فقط الذى يجعل الكثيرين يشعرون بالملل فقط ..    اما لو نظرنا الى الامر بشكل اوسع .. كان السؤال السابق قبل الاكتتاب الاول هل سيدخل السهم المقصوره و هل سينجح الاكتتاب ام لا و لكن تغير الان السؤال تماما و اصبح متى سيدخل السهم المقصوره هل فى شهر 8 ام شهر 9 ام شهر 12 و لكن فى النهايه ان شاء الله السهم سيدخل المقصوره و سيجنى من سينتظر فيه خيرا ليس له حدود ان شاء الله سيعوضه عن اى سهم فى السوق .. اذن ليس هناك مشكله على الاطلاق و لو دخل السهم المقصوره ان شاء الله فى اسرع وقت ممكن فستكون مفاجأ سعيده جدا للجميع ان شاء الله ..   فى المره السابقه تعرض البعض للخداع و اطلت عليهم بعض الخفافيش التى استطاعت خداعهم و باعوا السهم و لم يدخلوا الاكتتاب الاول !!! و ندموا كثيرا على ذلك و عادت تلك الوجوه مره اخرى فى نفس الوقت من الاكتتاب الاول تمارس نفس الدور علما بان هذا الاكتتاب افضل كثيرا من الاول لان الصوره قد اتتضحت تماما الان و اصبح السهم قاب قوسين او ادنى من دخول المقصوره و حضر الافراد جمعيه الشركه و اصبح للشركه كيان كبير موجود بالفعل ..   و هذا الرجل المهندس / محمد متولى لو كان يبغى الربح لكان باع قطعتى الارض و بثمنهما 409 مليون دخل اى اكتتاب فى البورصه او اشترى اسهم شركته من السوق و لحقق له ذلك ارباح كبيره للغايه و لكن طموح الرجل اكبر من ذلك بكثير فهذا الرجل يشعر ان شركته قد تعرضت لظلم كبير و انه اجدر من شركات كثيره دخل المقصوره و انه لا يقل عن اوراسكوم او اسكندريه للاستثمار العقارى او مصر الجديده او غيرها .. خلاصه القول الرجل عاد ليعود بتلك الشركه الى سابق مجدها و يعود هو نجما من نجوم الاقتصاد فى مصر كما كان ..   و حتى لا يعتقد احد ان عدد الاسهم يمكن ان يكون عائقا فالسهم ذات المستقبل الواعد كما تشير كل الدلائل لا يهم عدد اسهمه على الاطلاق طالما سيكون هدفا لشراء الصناديق و المؤسسات فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر يبلغ عدد اسهم المصريه للاتصالات 1,707,072,000 مليار و 707 مليون !!!! و عدد اسهم اوراسكوم تليكوم 1,028,100,000 ( مليار و 28 مليون و 100 الف ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!  وصل المصريه اسوء الاسهم اداء فى الفتره السابقه رغم عدده الهائل الى 25 ج .. اما اوراسكوم فحدث و لا حرج سعره وصل الى 87 ج مع هذا العدد المهول ... و ما سبب كل ذلك السبب بسيط شراء من المؤسسات و الصناديق و الاجانب نفس الذى سينطبق ان شاء الله على العربية للاستثمار التى لا يتعدى ثلث تلك الارقام ...    كانت تلك المداخله بتارخ امس و لظروف خارجه عنى لم اتكمن من نشرها فى هذا الباب امس و تقبلوا خاص تحياتى جميعا فقط نتمنى الا يستطيع أحد خداعكم كما حدث و بعتم على اسعار امس و اول امس ..

----------


## نور المصرى

فعلا يا أبو عمر 
إيه أى سى 
سيحقق مكاسب رائعة
ولو تعرف اللى فيه هاتخش ومايهمكش أى كلام

----------


## remo

صباح الخير يا اخوة عايز اعرف اية هو رمز بتاع اية اى سى

----------


## نور المصرى

aicr

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور
سهم الكابلات اي جديد عنه؟
هل نهرب بخسارة منه؟ ام ننتظر

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي في الله نور
> سهم الكابلات اي جديد عنه؟
> هل نهرب بخسارة منه؟ ام ننتظر

 الكابلات طالع طالع 
لكن حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
ميكر إبن ............................. :Angry Smile:  
لا يوجد حل إلا أنك تنساهم مؤقتا  :No3:

----------


## moha_fatah

أخاف ان نشترى  الكابلات فى يوم بـــ 1.95 
مجرد توقع شخصى 
وربنا يستر

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخاف ان نشترى  الكابلات فى يوم بـــ 1.95 
> مجرد توقع شخصى 
> وربنا يستر

 الكابلات ب 2.06 
يعنى فرقت 11 قرش هى اللى هاتهد الدنيا 
المشكله فى الذعر اللى هاتعمله لو كسر ال 2ج

----------


## eng_hisham

> الكابلات ب 2.06 
> يعنى فرقت 11 قرش هى اللى هاتهد الدنيا 
> المشكله فى الذعر اللى هاتعمله لو كسر ال 2ج

 تكسر ال 2 ج ،،، تكسر الجنيه  
والله لو وصلت نص جنيه 
 ///// قراري نهائي بتحويل محفظتي في مصر الى كابلات واستثمار طويل الاجل///// 
انني مستعد ان اذهب الى آخر العالم  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## ahmed taha

حالات من الذعر والقلق والخوف 
مشاعر الخوف تتملكنا في القيعان 
اقرئو هذا العلم وادركو كيفيه تحرك السوق بين حالات الخوف والطمع  Socionomics Institute

----------


## remo

سؤال الى عزيزى نور لو حبيت اشترى فى الكابلات من اى اسعر افكر فى الشراء 
وبالنسبة للسهم العربية للاستثمارات لو فكرت فى الشراء فيها من اى سعر تفضل 
وشكرا لمجهودك

----------


## نور المصرى

> سؤال الى عزيزى نور لو حبيت اشترى فى الكابلات من اى اسعر افكر فى الشراء 
> وبالنسبة للسهم العربية للاستثمارات لو فكرت فى الشراء فيها من اى سعر تفضل 
> وشكرا لمجهودك

 الكابلات فى هذه الأسعار  :Angry Smile:  طبعا شراء 
إيه أى سى أى سعر تحت 4ج شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

> حالات من الذعر والقلق والخوف 
> مشاعر الخوف تتملكنا في القيعان 
> اقرئو هذا العلم وادركو كيفيه تحرك السوق بين حالات الخوف والطمع  Socionomics Institute

 الله ينور عليك

----------


## البروكش

> تكسر ال 2 ج ،،، تكسر الجنيه  
> والله لو وصلت نص جنيه 
> ///// قراري نهائي بتحويل محفظتي في مصر الى كابلات واستثمار طويل الاجل///// 
> انني مستعد ان اذهب الى آخر العالم

 ممكن استفسار  :Hands:   هو ليه احنا بنعشق السهم زى لما نكون مجوزينه او زى لما نكون رؤساء مجلس ادارة الشركة ويهمنا مصلحة المستثمرين فى السهم وبعدين هى مش شركة الكابلات محققه خسارة يعنى ما ينفعش نكون مستثمرين فى شركة بتحقق خسائر ما شفتش ريحة مكسب الا فى الربع الاول من 2008  :Ongue:   يعنى احنا عشان نكسب منه لازم نكون مضاربين فى السهم نشتريه بسعر قليل عشان نبيعه بسعر اعلى  وفى شركات تانية بتحقق ارباح كويسة وسهمها سعره بيطلع كويس زى اسهم كتيرة فى قطاع الاسكان دى ممكن نبقى مستثمرين طوال الاجل  وفى حاجة تانية احنا مش اتعلمنا ما نرميش البيض كله فى سلة واحدة يعنى ننوع اسهمنا  افرض ان سهم الكابلات فضل سعره ينزل او فضل ثابت مدة طويلة (السوق مالوش كبير ) ومش عارف تجيب السعر اللى انت دخلت عليه يبقى فلوسك محجوزة والفرص امامك فى اسهم تانية بضيع منك  :Cry Smile:    يبقى ايه الحل وفى حاجة اسمها وقف خسارة يعنى زى ما بتحط هدف جنى ارباح لازم تحط نقطة وقف خسائر

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووول خبر يهم aic 
نقل بوابة الرسوم يشعل أسعار الأراضي بطريق الإسكندرية الصحراوي
سعر المتر يرتفع من 350 إلي 2500 جنيه بين الكيلو 29 و56
10 شركات تطلب من "الإسكان" توحيد قيمة التراخيص ونسبة البناء والارتفاعات
كتب جمال العليمي:
تبحث وزارة الإسكان طلباً تقدمت به 10 شركات استثمارية لها أراض تقع علي طريق القاهرة الإسكندرية الصحراوي بشأن توحيد قيمة التراخيص ونسبة البناء والارتفاعات علي تلك الأراضي التي تقع بين الكيلو 29 وحتي الكيلو ..56 وذلك قبل عرضه علي الحكومة لمناقشته. 
صرح مصدر بوزارة الإسكان بأن هذا الطلب يأتي بعد قرار الحكومة بنقل بوابة الرسوم من الكيلو 38 إلي الكيلو 56 وهو ما أدي إلي زيادة قيمة الأراضي الواقعة في هذه المنطقة من 350 إلي 2500 جنيه للمتر الواحد. 
كما صرح المصدر بأن هذه المنطقة تشهد حالة من الفوضي بشأن نسبة البناء بين 5.2% إلي 25% وأيضاً نسبة الارتفاعات مما أثار غضب بعض المستثمرين الذين طالبوا بوضع قواعد محددة وموحدة لجميع الشركات المتواجدة في هذه المنطقة.  http://www.almessa.net.eg/ ربنا يستر والحاج محمد متولى مايقولش انا عاوز ارجع فى البيعة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووول  _فى محلل كان على otv امبارح واتكلم فى نقطة غاية فى الاهمية يجب ان ننشرها ونتاكد منها وهى ان صافى تعاملات الاجانب من منتصف عام 2006 من وفت المؤشر كان 4650 ودة النقطة اللى المؤشر انطلق منها الى 8000 نقطة مرة اخرى وبعدكدة المؤشر كمل صعود الى القمة التاريخية 12000 ويمكن اكثر شوية كان المبلغ الذى تم ضخة فى السوق 28مليار جنية يعنى بالبلدى فى 28 مليار دخلوا السوق ودة كان لحد المؤشر ماوصل 11500 نقطة وساعتها الاجانب بدوء يشعرو ان المؤشر سيصل الى ( بج ) تاريخى وبدواء يبعوا ووصلت تعملتهم فى فى الفترة من 11500 نقطة الى 12150 نقطة صافى بيع 2.5 مليار جنية ودة كان جنى ارباح منطقى جدا لفترة التجميع اللى استمرت من منتصف 2006الى اوائل 2008 ولكن بعد المؤشر مابدء يريح من نقطة 11500الى القيم الحالية للمؤشر بداء الاجانب يدخلوا مشترين بصافى شراء 1 مليار جنية يعنى الخلاصة ان صافى تعاملات الاجانب 
28 مليار من 4650 نقطة الى 11500 نقطة ( شراء ) 
2.5 مليار من 11500 نقطة الى 12150 نقطة ( بيع ) 
1 مليار من 10500 نقطة الى الان ( شراء ) 
ليصبح الصافى 26.5 مليار جنية شراء حتى الان ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى اى يعنى الاجانب شايفين اللى احنا موش شايفينة شايفين ان الماركت لسة فى فرصة وان عمليات بيعهم لاتساوى 5% من قيم شراءهم وتجمعيهم منذ منتصف 2006 الى الان  
نظرة تامل وتحقق من هذة الارقام لنعى الى اين نحن ذاهبين والى التفكر بحكمة وعقل واذا كان الاجانب فى طريقهم الى الخروج من الماركت كان من المنطقى الخروج بمبلغ 26.5 مليار جنية التى تم ضخها من 4650 نقطة الى الان ولكنهم لم يخرجوا ولن يخرجوا لان نسبة الاجانب فى الماركت 50% من القيمة السوقية للماركت  
وشكرا_

----------


## eng_hisham

> ممكن استفسار   هو ليه احنا بنعشق السهم زى لما نكون مجوزينه او زى لما نكون رؤساء مجلس ادارة الشركة ويهمنا مصلحة المستثمرين فى السهم وبعدين هى مش شركة الكابلات محققه خسارة يعنى ما ينفعش نكون مستثمرين فى شركة بتحقق خسائر ما شفتش ريحة مكسب الا فى الربع الاول من 2008   ردي في اخر 6 كلمات انت كتبتهم؟  يعنى احنا عشان نكسب منه لازم نكون مضاربين فى السهم نشتريه بسعر قليل عشان نبيعه بسعر اعلى  وفى شركات تانية بتحقق ارباح كويسة وسهمها سعره بيطلع كويس زى اسهم كتيرة فى قطاع الاسكان دى ممكن نبقى مستثمرين طوال الاجل قطاع الاسكان : مصر الجديدة من 580 الى 480،،،مدينة نصر من 70 الى 55 ،،، قولي اسم شركة في القطاع ده وزعت ارباح اخر سنتين وسهمها سعر زي ماهو مش بيزيد حتى"بغض النظر عن اوراسكوم انشاءات"؟؟ وهزيدك من الشعر بيت // اوراسكوم تليكوم بقالها سنتين بتتحرك من 75 الى 95 ووزعت 1.75 ج ارباع على مرتين ؟؟؟ سعرها كام دلوقتي ياعزيزي !!!   وفى حاجة تانية احنا مش اتعلمنا ما نرميش البيض كله فى سلة واحدة يعنى ننوع اسهمنا انا مع المثل الشهير :"انك لا تضع قدمك في النهر مرتين"   افرض ان سهم الكابلات فضل سعره ينزل او فضل ثابت مدة طويلة (السوق مالوش كبير ) ومش عارف تجيب السعر اللى انت دخلت عليه يبقى فلوسك محجوزة والفرص امامك فى اسهم تانية بضيع منك   مثل شهير آخر :"اللي مالوش قلب مالوش حظ"  يبقى ايه الحل وفى حاجة اسمها وقف خسارة يعنى زى ما بتحط هدف جنى ارباح لازم تحط نقطة وقف خسائر مثل شهير تالت: " اللي خايف يروح"

 عزيزي البروكش ،،، انها بورصة ياعزيزي،،،انا فيه اسهم في البورصة المصرية علمتني الصبر لغاية ما الصبر زهق مني؟؟ انا لا اتحدى الكابلات ولا ناوي ابقى عضو مجلس ادارة ولا عاشق الشركة دي في الضلمة !!
الموضوع بكل بساطه اني غير متفرغ للبورصة المصرية في الوقت الحالي ولمدة سنه او يمكن 18 شهر/// غير متفرغ للمضاربة او التحليل فني واساسي///غير متفرغ لملاصقة الشاشه يوميا عشان اعملي اخر الاسبوع 3000ج من المضاربة واخسرهم اخر الشهر !!! 
انها البورصة ياعزيزي :013:  
تحياتي

----------


## البروكش

> عزيزي البروكش ،،، انها بورصة ياعزيزي،،،انا فيه اسهم في البورصة المصرية علمتني الصبر لغاية ما الصبر زهق مني؟؟ انا لا اتحدى الكابلات ولا ناوي ابقى عضو مجلس ادارة ولا عاشق الشركة دي في الضلمة !!

  

> الموضوع بكل بساطه اني غير متفرغ للبورصة المصرية في الوقت الحالي ولمدة سنه او يمكن 18 شهر/// غير متفرغ للمضاربة او التحليل فني واساسي///غير متفرغ لملاصقة الشاشه يوميا انها البورصة ياعزيزي   تحياتي

 باشا ما دام انت مش متفرغ يعنى مش هتعرف تضارب يبقى انت مستثمر طويل الاجل انا قصدى اقولك ان فى اسهم اكثر اماناً واكثر مكسباً يعنى لما تشتريها وتنام عليها هتكسب منها على المدى الطويل وانا لو ذكرت قطاع الاسكان ده كان قطاع من ضمن قطاعات تانية معروفة انها قطاعات اغلب اسهمها استثمار طويل الاجل وشركاتها بتحقق ارباح كويسة  وبعدين لما انت مش مضارب طب ده سهم الكابلات سهم مضاربة وعليه شغل زيرو وشائعات واخبار من تحت لحت وحركات كده   

> عشان اعملي اخر الاسبوع 3000ج من المضاربة واخسرهم اخر الشهر !!!

   كل واحد ادرى بظروفه واعتقد اللى بيعمل 3000 ج من المضاربة ويخسرهم اخر الشهر ما بيعرفش يوجفها ما بيعرفش يوجفها  واحسن له يتاجر فى الطماطم صدقنى هيكسب اكتر    

> انها البورصة ياعزيزي

   اعتقد ان البورصة تجارة ليها علم زيها زي اي تجارة واعتقد اللى فاهم بيقدر يتاجر فى حالة لما يكون السوق فى صعود او هبوط وبعدين الامثلة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها علاقتها ايه بعلم البورصة ولا دى زى ما بيقولوا ياصابت يا خابت     

> قطاع الاسكان : مصر الجديدة من 580 الى 480،،،مدينة نصر من 70 الى 55 ،،، قولي اسم شركة في القطاع ده وزعت ارباح اخر سنتين وسهمها سعر زي ماهو مش بيزيد

      :Noco:    الكابلات هــامش الربحيــة (10.75%) 
العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة (7.51%)
العائــد على الأصــول (3.54%)   آخر سعر إغلاق : 2.14  ربحية السهم-مضاعف الربحية-القيمه الدفتريه-مضاعف القيمة الدفترية (0.02) - (87.08) - 1.06 - 1.96   القاهرة للاسكان    هــامش الربحيــة 52.94%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 5.68% 
العائــد على الأصــول 2.44%    آخر سعر إغلاق : 24.81    ربحية السهم 0.32 مضاعف الربحية 76.32
القيمه الدفتريه 5.92
مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 4.14   مؤشرات نسبة الخصم عن القيمة العادلة ده لما كان سعر السهم 14.26    التاريخ -المصــدر- القيـمة العادلــة- ســعر السـهم- الفرق- نسـبة الفـرق  05 يـولــيــــو 2007- برايم لتداول الأوراق ...- 19.20- 14.26 -4.94 -34.64 %     المصريين للاسكان    هــامش الربحيــة 53.62%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 2.15% 
العائــد على الأصــول 1.33%    آخر سعر إغلاق : 12.93    ربحية السهم- مضاعف الربحية- القيمه الدفتريه- مضاعف القيمة الدفترية  0.08 -163.55 -0.77 -16.1     مدينة نصر   هــامش الربحيــة 45.77%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 31.94% 
العائــد على الأصــول 7.70%    آخر سعر إغلاق : 53.44    ربحية السهم- مضاعف الربحية- القيمه الدفتريه- مضاعف القيمة الدفترية  0.93- 55.93 -2.66- 19.53    مؤشرات نسبة الخصم عن القيمة العادلة    التاريخ- المصــدر- القيـمة العادلــة- ســعر السـهم- الفرق- نسـبة الفـرق  02 يـــونــيــو 2008- فاروس القابضة -92.00 -65.01 -26.99 -41.52 %    التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية   هــامش الربحيــة 113.14%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 40.22% 
العائــد على الأصــول 18.92% 
آخر سعر إغلاق : 40.53    ربحية السهم- مضاعف الربحية- القيمه الدفتريه- مضاعف القيمة الدفترية  7.15- 5.56 -17.89 -2.22    مينا للاستثمارالسياحى والعقاري   هــامش الربحيــة 16.38%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 11.34% 
العائــد على الأصــول 4.69%    آخر سعر إغلاق : 22.84  ربحية السهم- مضاعف الربحية- القيمه الدفتريه- مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
1.11- 20.18 -6.64 -3.37    المتحدة للاسكان   هــامش الربحيــة 65.00%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 33.33% 
العائــد على الأصــول 14.25% 
آخر سعر إغلاق : 18.20    ربحية السهم- مضاعف الربحية- القيمه الدفتريه- مضاعف القيمة الدفترية  0.47 -38.72 -1.45 -12.58    مصر الجديدة   هــامش الربحيــة 38.59%  العائــد على حقـوق الملكيـة 14.33% 
العائــد على الأصــول 11.05%    آخر سعر إغلاق : 445.91    ربحية السهم- مضاعف الربحية- القيمه الدفتريه- مضاعف القيمة الدفترية  10.12- 43.47 -23.57 -18.67    مؤشرات نسبة الخصم عن القيمة العادلة    التاريخ- المصــدر- القيـمة العادلــة- ســعر السـهم- الفرق- نسـبة الفـرق  02 يـــونــيــو 2008- فاروس القابضة- 527.40 -498.99 -28.41 -5.69 %

----------


## eng_hisham

عزيزي نور المصري  لك الله يا أبو نور

----------


## moha_fatah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله على أهل الحق
أين مشاركتى ايها الاخوة المشرفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التى كنت اناقش فيها الأخ:   eng_hisham 
والتى أقولها على الملاء انى كنت أختلف معه فى الرأى ولكن بالمنطق والاسباب والتى ام تكن فيها اى كلام خارج عن الاداب العامة 
ألم تكن هذه ساحة نقاش ام هنا ناس معينة تكتب والكل متفرج حتى وان كان هناك إختلاف فى وجهات نظر تخص فلوس الناس 
أرجو من المشرفين وبكل إحترامى لهم ان يعاد النظر فى هذا المشاركة وإعادتها لمكانها 
أخوكم : محمد عبد الفتاح

----------


## ahmed taha

> منقووووووول  _فى محلل كان على otv امبارح واتكلم فى نقطة غاية فى الاهمية يجب ان ننشرها ونتاكد منها وهى ان صافى تعاملات الاجانب من منتصف عام 2006 من وفت المؤشر كان 4650 ودة النقطة اللى المؤشر انطلق منها الى 8000 نقطة مرة اخرى وبعدكدة المؤشر كمل صعود الى القمة التاريخية 12000 ويمكن اكثر شوية كان المبلغ الذى تم ضخة فى السوق 28مليار جنية يعنى بالبلدى فى 28 مليار دخلوا السوق ودة كان لحد المؤشر ماوصل 11500 نقطة وساعتها الاجانب بدوء يشعرو ان المؤشر سيصل الى ( بج ) تاريخى وبدواء يبعوا ووصلت تعملتهم فى فى الفترة من 11500 نقطة الى 12150 نقطة صافى بيع 2.5 مليار جنية ودة كان جنى ارباح منطقى جدا لفترة التجميع اللى استمرت من منتصف 2006الى اوائل 2008 ولكن بعد المؤشر مابدء يريح من نقطة 11500الى القيم الحالية للمؤشر بداء الاجانب يدخلوا مشترين بصافى شراء 1 مليار جنية يعنى الخلاصة ان صافى تعاملات الاجانب 
> 28 مليار من 4650 نقطة الى 11500 نقطة ( شراء ) 
> 2.5 مليار من 11500 نقطة الى 12150 نقطة ( بيع ) 
> 1 مليار من 10500 نقطة الى الان ( شراء ) 
> ليصبح الصافى 26.5 مليار جنية شراء حتى الان ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى اى يعنى الاجانب شايفين اللى احنا موش شايفينة شايفين ان الماركت لسة فى فرصة وان عمليات بيعهم لاتساوى 5% من قيم شراءهم وتجمعيهم منذ منتصف 2006 الى الان  
> نظرة تامل وتحقق من هذة الارقام لنعى الى اين نحن ذاهبين والى التفكر بحكمة وعقل واذا كان الاجانب فى طريقهم الى الخروج من الماركت كان من المنطقى الخروج بمبلغ 26.5 مليار جنية التى تم ضخها من 4650 نقطة الى الان ولكنهم لم يخرجوا ولن يخرجوا لان نسبة الاجانب فى الماركت 50% من القيمة السوقية للماركت  
> وشكرا_

 اخي العزيز
مش عارف ليه انا مش بهتم بنسبه تعاملات الاجانب اطلاقا هل هو وعي مني ولا سوء ادراك مني  :No3: 
بس ده نتيجه سببين اولا انهم بشر زي وزيك
ولا استطيع اني احكم عليهم
لان ايضا في بورصاتهم فيها اللي كسبان وخسران
هذا الي ان ايضا لو انا بتعامل في بورصتهم اعتقد انهم هيصنفوني من تحت باب الاجانب  :Ongue: 
ثانيا ما نسبه حجم تعاملات الاجانب بالنسبه لحجم السوق ككل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبارك الله لك 
اخوك احمد طه

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اخي العزيز
> مش عارف ليه انا مش بهتم بنسبه تعاملات الاجانب اطلاقا هل هو وعي مني ولا سوء ادراك مني 
> بس ده نتيجه سببين اولا انهم بشر زي وزيك كلامك صح مائة فى المائة
> ولا استطيع اني احكم عليهم
> لان ايضا في بورصاتهم فيها اللي كسبان وخسران كلام سليم
> هذا الي ان ايضا لو انا بتعامل في بورصتهم اعتقد انهم هيصنفوني من تحت باب الاجانب 
> ثانيا ما نسبه حجم تعاملات الاجانب بالنسبه لحجم السوق ككل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وبارك الله لك 
> اخوك احمد طه

 اشكرك اخى احمد على هذة المشاركة
مبدئيا هذة المشاركة ليست كلامى ولكن هى منقولة 
الامر الثانى هو كثير من الناس وكذلك المحللين الفنيين 
يهتمون بمتابعة حركة الاجانب على اساس ان معظم تعاملات الاجانب بتكون فى اسهم الكيس
واذا كانت تعاملاتهم تصل الى40% (كما يقولون) بالنسبة للسوق فهى قد تصل الى 80% بالنسبة للكيس من هنا كان الاهتمام بحركة الاجانب كا مستهدف لحركة الكيس. 
هذا والله اعلى واعلم
تقبل ودى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

مقوووووووول  تحيه حب للجميع  خبر اعتزام لكح تسويه بعض مديونياته ان صح هذا هو خبر ايجابى للغايه للاى سى و لخارج المقصوره بصفه عامه .. خصوصا لو لاحظنا تزامن الخبر مع ما اعلنه استاذ / ماجد شوقى بعمل جداول جديده للبورصه بمسميات جديده ... فلكح يريد ان يسلك نفس طريق الاى سى لعوده شركته مره اخرى و ان يقول حمله اسهم شركته بالمساهمه فى سداد باقى المديونيه .. او على الاقل يسدد هو ثم بعد ذلك يقوم بعمل اكتتاب او ما شابه ذلك لاسترداد امواله و عوده شركته .. و معنى هذا ان هذا سوق خارج اما ان يستمر كما هو لحين توفيق اوضاع كل الشركات التى تريد توفيق اوضاعها او تدخل جميع الشركات داخل المقصوره فى جدول واحد مع تطبيق ما تراه البورصه مناسبا على الشركات الغير ملتزمه فى نفس الجدول ... و بهذا يتم الغاء سوق خارج و اعطاء الضوء الاخضر و الامان للكح للعوده مره اخرى لانه لو طبقت اى قرارت على خارج الان فلن يعود لكح على الاطلاق او يفكر فى سداد اى شى او غيره فكيف يمكن للكح ان يسدد و يعود ليرى سهمه امله فى العوده مره اخرى قد تم القضاء عليه .. و سيفشل قيام اى شركه اخرى بتوفيق اوضاعها كما فعلت الاى سى بتوفيق اوضاعها ..  و سيكون ذلك افضل القرارات حكمه و ايجابيه التى تتخذها الهيئه و البورصه .. و بالتوفيق للجميع ...

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووووووووول " العربية للإستثمار و التنمية .. إيه آى سى " تتفاوض مع شركات سعودية و كويتية لتأجير مركزها التجارى ب 6 أكتوبر 
دخلت الشركة العربية للإستثمار و التنمية " إيه آى سى " سابقاً للمقاولات فى مفاوضات فعلية مع شركتين عربيتين إحداهما سعودية و الأخرى كويتية لتأجير المركز التجارى الثانى االتابع للشركة ب 6 أكتوبر لإحدى الشركتين بعد إتمام المفاوضات .. صرح بذلك عمرو صادق مدير علاقات المستثمرين بالشركة .
و أضاف أن الشركة بصدد الإعلان عن مشروعات عقارية جديدة قريباً . 
المصدر : الإقتصادية - صفحة 3 - على الشمال تحت

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووول  *الاهرام فى 6-7-2008* *عدد يوم الاحد*  *رجل أعمال يشتري ممتلكات لكح لسداد ديونه لبنك القاهرة
توقع الإعلان النهائي عن التسوية الشهر الحالي*  *القاهرة ـ من أحمد موسي‏:‏**قدم رجل أعمال مصري عرضا لسداد الديون المستحقة علي رجل الأعمال رامي لكح لدي بنك القاهرة‏,‏ والتي تقدر بنحو‏600‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ وتجري حاليا المفاوضات النهائية لإتمام التسويات بين المستشارين القانونيين‏,‏ تمهيدا لعرضها علي نيابة الأموال العامة العليا للموافقة عليها‏.‏ 
وصرح مصدر قضائي كبير لـ الأهرام بأن النيابة العامة لا تتدخل في تحديد شخص المشتري أو تقويم السداد العيني‏,‏ ويقتصر دورها في التأكد من توافر الشروط القانونية في التسويات لرد الأموال إلي البنوك‏.‏ 
وقال‏:‏ إن المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام يعمل علي تشجيع كل التسويات التي من شأنها الإغلاق النهائي لملف المديونيات‏.‏ 
وكشفت الدوائر عن قيام رجل الأعمال المصري بعرض شراء أربعة عقارات وقطع أراض مملوكة لرامي لكح‏,‏ منها أرض وفيلا بمصر الجديدة ثمنهما‏120‏ مليونا لسداد مبلغ‏600‏ مليون جنيه لبنك القاهرة‏,‏ وسيتم دفع‏120‏ مليونا نقدا‏,‏ علي أن يسدد الباقي علي ثماني سنوات بفائدة سنوية‏.‏ 
وأكد المستشار علي الهواري‏,‏ المحامي العام الأول لنيابة الأموال العليا‏,‏ أنه سيجمع كل الأطراف ومخاطبة البنك للتأكد من الموافقات النهائية‏,‏ ثم يرفع مذكرة إلي النائب العام لطلب رفع التحفظ عن هذه الممتلكات بعد التأكد من سداد المبالغ المطلوبة‏,‏ مشيرا إلي جدية هذا العرض‏,‏ وتتوقع الدوائر الإعلان النهائي عن الاتفاق قبل نهاية الشهر الحالي‏,‏ وستفتح هذه التسوية الباب أمام عودة رامي لكح إلي القاهرة‏.‏*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

لكححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح وشكلها  المرة  دى  بجد

----------


## herohok

يا جماعه هو ايه موضوع شركه بايونير ده ياريت حد يفيدنا .....واحد كده اعرفه من بعيد كان بيتكلم معايا بيقول ان السهم طلع من 5 جنيه الي 25 جنيه وهايستمر في الطلوع لغايه 300 جنيه كمان....ياتري يا جماعه الموضوع ده بجد ولا كلها اجتهادات شخصيه وياريت كمان لو الموضوع ده موثوق منه حد من الاعضاء يساعدني اني ادخل معاه بمبلغ 1000 جنيه ولا حاجه ...وربنا يرزق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
أرى فى غيابى مناقشات كثيرة لا يسع الوقت لقرائتها الأن
سأقرأها على مهل بعد الجلسة   
السوق هبط بفويوم 15 مليون فقط 
لعبة قذرة من صناع السوق
اللى معاه سهم يحافظ عليه دلوقتى  
أبو عمرو 
سبقتنى على لكح 
اليوم سنرى لكح مزهزه على الشاشة 
هذا الأسبوع سنرى صعود فى جلسة الخارج على جميع القطاعات النشطه
لكن لازم نحط نقاط لجنى الأرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد 
كما قلنا عليها 
هاتشتغل عكس السوق 
أسد ياشمال

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

صباح الخير يا استاذنا 
ارى ان معظم  الاسهم فكت ارتباطها باسهم المؤشر

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير يا استاذنا 
> ارى ان معظم  الاسهم فكت ارتباطها باسهم المؤشر

 بالطبع ومن زمان 
من معه سيولة يقدر يخش يبنى مراكز شراء بربع الكمية   
وإحنا قايلين على النزله دى من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :Good:

----------


## الصقر العربي

أخي نور ما رأيك في aic هل نزود الكميه تحت 4 جنيه؟

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور هل استطيع ان ادخل كابلات شراء ازيد الكمية عندي؟

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

المدير المالي باليكو :العمومية غير العادية تناقش توزيع سهم مجاني لكل سهمين (6 يوليو. 2008)  خاص (أراب فاينانس) - كشف محمد درويش المدير المالي بشركة الاستثمار العقارى العربى –اليكو (RREI)ان الجمعية العمومية غير العادية المزمع عقدها في 17 يوليو الجاري ستناقش اقتراح توزيع سهم مجاني لكل سهمين . 
وقال ان العمومية العادية للشركة ناقشت اعتماد القوائم المالية فى 31 مارس 2008 بينما تناقش الغير عادية رفع رأس المال المرخص به إلى 616 مليون جنيه و تعديل مواد النظام الأساسى للشركة . 
ويذكر انه تم تعديل موعد عقد العمومية العادية و غير العاديةالي 17 يوليو 2008 بدلاً من 14 يوليو اختصارا للوقت ،حيث راي مجلس الادارة القيام بعقدالعمومية العادية وغير العادية في يوم واحد .،بدلا من الدعوة الي عقد كل جمعية علي حدة  
كما يذكر أن الشركة حققت صافى ربح بلغ 20 مليون جنيه خلال الربع الأول والمنتهى فى 31 مارس 2008

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخي نور ما رأيك في aic هل نزود الكميه تحت 4 جنيه؟

 إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

فاكرين لما قولنا تليكوم رايحة 60ج 
وهاتبقى أخر نزول السوق  
أهى جايلنا تتمخطر

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور هل استطيع ان ادخل كابلات شراء ازيد الكمية عندي؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي في الله نور هل استطيع ان ادخل كابلات شراء ازيد الكمية عندي؟

 هو فيه دعم 1.97 
بس ماتعطلش فلوسك  
الشراء مع تأكد الإرتداد 
ممكن شراء شمال من 37 إلى 38

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووووووول       ارى ان يتم تطبيق القواعد الجديدة على السوق الداخل وليس سوق الخارج  بصراحة اثبتت الايام ان اللعب والضحك على صغار المستثمرين بالداخل وليس بالخارج كما يدعون ارى ان سوق الخارج اامن واربح من سوق الخارج حتى فى مثل هذة الايام الصعبة نرى ان الميكر اللى بالخارج وان كانوا يهدفون الى مصلحتهم فى المقام الاول الا اننا لم نرى منهم من قام بزبح الناس كما حدث بالداخل من هنا ارى ان تقوم الهيئة بتطبيق القواعد الجديدة على سوق الداخل وليس الخارج  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed taha

> اشكرك اخى احمد على هذة المشاركة
> مبدئيا هذة المشاركة ليست كلامى ولكن هى منقولة 
> الامر الثانى هو كثير من الناس وكذلك المحللين الفنيين 
> يهتمون بمتابعة حركة الاجانب على اساس ان معظم تعاملات الاجانب بتكون فى اسهم الكيس
> واذا كانت تعاملاتهم تصل الى40% (كما يقولون) بالنسبة للسوق فهى قد تصل الى 80% بالنسبة للكيس من هنا كان الاهتمام بحركة الاجانب كا مستهدف لحركة الكيس. 
> هذا والله اعلى واعلم
> تقبل ودى

 بارك الله لك 
هي فعلا كلام كتير بيتقال علي الاجانب 
بس اعتقد ان ده كبش الفداء زي ما كان يقال علي ارتبطنا بالسوق السعودي سابقا 
و او ارتباطنا بهبوط او صعود الدوان جونز او الاسواق الاجنبيه بصفه عامه
لو لاحظت ان في فترات احنا مشتركين معاهم وفترات لا 
ده اعتقد انه كلام تحليل اساسي
اكتر منه فني
teachnical analysis search the effect 
fundamental analysis search the cause

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى بيسأل على بايونيير 
بايونييرز ممكن تجيب 40ج وممكن تجيب 15ج 
إحسب المخاطرة وتحملك لها وأنت حر 
باينيير بتبعت رسالة خفية لعملاء هيرمس بتقول فيها
عملائنا بنكسبهم حتى والسوق واقع 
عشان تجتذب عملاء هيرمس 
بس لما السوق يتعدل سهم بايونيير أول سهم هاييجى الأرض

----------


## FUTURE MAN

ما شاء الله بجد مجهود جميل جدا وروح عاليه

----------


## Peace4all

> منقووووووول  _فى محلل كان على otv امبارح واتكلم فى نقطة غاية فى الاهمية يجب ان ننشرها ونتاكد منها وهى ان صافى تعاملات الاجانب من منتصف عام 2006 من وفت المؤشر كان 4650 ودة النقطة اللى المؤشر انطلق منها الى 8000 نقطة مرة اخرى وبعدكدة المؤشر كمل صعود الى القمة التاريخية 12000 ويمكن اكثر شوية كان المبلغ الذى تم ضخة فى السوق 28مليار جنية يعنى بالبلدى فى 28 مليار دخلوا السوق ودة كان لحد المؤشر ماوصل 11500 نقطة وساعتها الاجانب بدوء يشعرو ان المؤشر سيصل الى ( بج ) تاريخى وبدواء يبعوا ووصلت تعملتهم فى فى الفترة من 11500 نقطة الى 12150 نقطة صافى بيع 2.5 مليار جنية ودة كان جنى ارباح منطقى جدا لفترة التجميع اللى استمرت من منتصف 2006الى اوائل 2008 ولكن بعد المؤشر مابدء يريح من نقطة 11500الى القيم الحالية للمؤشر بداء الاجانب يدخلوا مشترين بصافى شراء 1 مليار جنية يعنى الخلاصة ان صافى تعاملات الاجانب_  _28 مليار من 4650 نقطة الى 11500 نقطة ( شراء )_  _2.5 مليار من 11500 نقطة الى 12150 نقطة ( بيع )_  _1 مليار من 10500 نقطة الى الان ( شراء )_  _ليصبح الصافى 26.5 مليار جنية شراء حتى الان ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى اى يعنى الاجانب شايفين اللى احنا موش شايفينة شايفين ان الماركت لسة فى فرصة وان عمليات بيعهم لاتساوى 5% من قيم شراءهم وتجمعيهم منذ منتصف 2006 الى الان_   _نظرة تامل وتحقق من هذة الارقام لنعى الى اين نحن ذاهبين والى التفكر بحكمة وعقل واذا كان الاجانب فى طريقهم الى الخروج من الماركت كان من المنطقى الخروج بمبلغ 26.5 مليار جنية التى تم ضخها من 4650 نقطة الى الان ولكنهم لم يخرجوا ولن يخرجوا لان نسبة الاجانب فى الماركت 50% من القيمة السوقية للماركت_   _وشكرا_

  
استاذ ابو عمرو اسمحلي اختلف شوية في كلام المحلل دا وهو اسمه عبد الرحمن لبيب وانا كنت متابع الحلقة وللاسف كلامة مضلل 
اول نقطة هي ان من الصعب لشخص زي وزيك يبقي عندة بيانات فئات المستثمرين من سنه 2006 يعني الراجل يتكلم علي مزاجة ومن الاخر مش هقدر اكدبة لكن تحفظي هو علي ان الاجانب شارين ب28 مليار وحاليا 26 مليار وهنا التضليل لان مش من المنطقي الاجانب يجمعوا لمدة سنتين وميجنوش ارباح خصوصا بعد صعود المؤشر ل 12000 ودا معاناه ان كان في جني ارباح ووقتها منقدرش نقول ان لسه في تجميع لان التجميع لابد له من تصريف وبعدها دخول من مناطق جديدة او تغير مراكز او ما يسمي بتغير الورق ودا اللي بيحصل في اي سوق خصوصا لما يبقي ناشيء 
اما موضوع ان الاجانب باعوا شوية ورجعوا اشتروا من 11500 فدا مستحيل حسب بيانات موقع البورصة اللي متسجلة عندي لان مجمل عمليات شهر 4 و 5 الاجانب بيع الشهر الوحيد اللي صافي شراء بعد الهوبط القوي شهر 6 وبنسبة ضئيلة جدا لا تتعدي ال 300 مليون والبيانات متوفرة عندي لو حد عايز يتاكد الصحيح انهم مش بس كانوا بايعين لا دا خرجوا بجزء من السوق خالص خصوصا بعد تقرير سيتي جروب السيء عن الاقتصاد المصري بعد القرارات المتخلفة وبعده تقرير كريدي سويس والتقرير الاخير بتاعت موديز والدليل علي كلامي حجم السيولة المتدنية جدا جدا
واما عن موضوع ان الاجانب شايفة ان السوق بتاعنا فيه لسه فرص فكلامك مظبوط لكن مش من الارقام الحالية لان ببساطة التضخم ارتفع لاعلي نسب من 19 سنه ولسه شهر رمضان جاي يعني لسه في ارتفاع تاني وبالتالي في ارتفاع تاني للفايدة اللي اصلا ارتفعت بنسبة 1.25 في شهرين فقط
وانا رأي الشخصي السوق بتاعنا دخل في ترند هابط خصوصا لو كسر 9400 واكد الكسر دا ولكن دا ميمنعش ان الناس تبدأ تكون محفظتها ولكن بأسهم منتقاة ماليا ويكون متوقع لها تحقيق ارباح في الربع التاني او عليها اخبار وربنا يسترها علينا جميعا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> استاذ ابو عمرو اسمحلي اختلف شوية في كلام المحلل دا وهو اسمه عبد الرحمن لبيب وانا كنت متابع الحلقة وللاسف كلامة مضلل 
> اول نقطة هي ان من الصعب لشخص زي وزيك يبقي عندة بيانات فئات المستثمرين من سنه 2006 يعني الراجل يتكلم علي مزاجة ومن الاخر مش هقدر اكدبة لكن تحفظي هو علي ان الاجانب شارين ب28 مليار وحاليا 26 مليار وهنا التضليل لان مش من المنطقي الاجانب يجمعوا لمدة سنتين وميجنوش ارباح خصوصا بعد صعود المؤشر ل 12000 ودا معاناه ان كان في جني ارباح ووقتها منقدرش نقول ان لسه في تجميع لان التجميع لابد له من تصريف وبعدها دخول من مناطق جديدة او تغير مراكز او ما يسمي بتغير الورق ودا اللي بيحصل في اي سوق خصوصا لما يبقي ناشيء 
> اما موضوع ان الاجانب باعوا شوية ورجعوا اشتروا من 11500 فدا مستحيل حسب بيانات موقع البورصة اللي متسجلة عندي لان مجمل عمليات شهر 4 و 5 الاجانب بيع الشهر الوحيد اللي صافي شراء بعد الهوبط القوي شهر 6 وبنسبة ضئيلة جدا لا تتعدي ال 300 مليون والبيانات متوفرة عندي لو حد عايز يتاكد الصحيح انهم مش بس كانوا بايعين لا دا خرجوا بجزء من السوق خالص خصوصا بعد تقرير سيتي جروب السيء عن الاقتصاد المصري بعد القرارات المتخلفة وبعده تقرير كريدي سويس والتقرير الاخير بتاعت موديز والدليل علي كلامي حجم السيولة المتدنية جدا جدا
> واما عن موضوع ان الاجانب شايفة ان السوق بتاعنا فيه لسه فرص فكلامك مظبوط لكن مش من الارقام الحالية لان ببساطة التضخم ارتفع لاعلي نسب من 19 سنه ولسه شهر رمضان جاي يعني لسه في ارتفاع تاني وبالتالي في ارتفاع تاني للفايدة اللي اصلا ارتفعت بنسبة 1.25 في شهرين فقط
> وانا رأي الشخصي السوق بتاعنا دخل في ترند هابط خصوصا لو كسر 9400 واكد الكسر دا ولكن دا ميمنعش ان الناس تبدأ تكون محفظتها ولكن بأسهم منتقاة ماليا ويكون متوقع لها تحقيق ارباح في الربع التاني او عليها اخبار وربنا يسترها علينا جميعا

   والله يا استاذى كلامك واقعى جدا ولو لاحظت فى او المشاركة قلت يجب التحقق من كلام هذا المحلل اما بالنسبة لحالة السوق اوافقق الراى بان السيولة فية قلت بشكل ملحوظ . اتمنى ان ينصلح الحال وما نشوفشى نزول اكثر من ذلك شكرا لك على هذة المشاركة المفيدة

----------


## ahmed taha

ده نظره اليوتيه لمؤشر البورصه المصريه واحده علي شارت الساعه والاخري علي شارت الدايلي والله اعلم

----------


## نور المصرى

ماشاء الله 
أنا مبسوط من تفاعلكم وحوارتكم

----------


## نور المصرى

إحتمال تذاع اليوم الساعة 12 علىالقناة الثانية المصرية 
تسوية مديونيات رامى لكح 
لسه إحتمال لحد دلوقتى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووووووووول  *إحالة 6 من كبار المتعاملين بالبورصة للنيابة بتهمة التلاعب في أسعار الأسهم.. أحدهم حقق أرباحا 175 مليون جنيه 
المصري اليوم الاحد 6 يوليو 2008 11:36 م    
علمت "المصري اليوم" أن الهيئة العامة لسوق المال قررت إحالة نحو 6 مستثمرين بالبورصة "من كبار المتعاملين بالسوق" إلى النيابة العامة للشؤون المالية والتجارية، للتحقيق في عمليات تلاعب على أسهم عدد من الشركات المتداولة بالبورصة. 
كشفت مصادر مسئولة بسوق المال أن العملاء الستة تلاعبوا على أسهم شركة النيل لحليج الأقطان والنيل للكبريت والشرقية الوطنية للأمن الغذائي والوادي لتصدير الحاصلات وغيرها من الأسهم. 
وحقق أحد المتلاعبين أرباحا بلغت نحو 175 مليون جنيه خلال أيام قليلة من شرائه كميات في أسهم النيل لحليج الأقطان والبيع بعد جلسات معدودة. 
وشهدت أسهم تلك الشركات ارتفاعات قوية خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية ما بين 50% و300% وكان أبرزها سهم النيل لحليج الأقطان، الذي ارتفع إلى 45 جنيها في إحدى الجلسات مقابل 5 جنيهات منذ أشهر قليلة، وكذلك الشرقية للأمن الغذائي الذي ارتفع ارتفاعات غير مبررة منذ أوائل الشهر الماضي، وذلك مع إعلان الشركة عدم وجود أي أحداث جوهرية غير معلن عنها ليرتفع حتى جلسة 18 يونيو الماضي بمقدار 280.5%، محققا أعلى سعر في تاريخه، والبالغ 144.99 جنيه، وكذلك سهم النيل للكبريت الذي ارتفع بنحو 100% خلال 10 جلسات. 
وأكدت المصادر أن إدارة الرقابة على التداول بالهيئة العامة لسوق المال بالتعاون مع عدد من الإدارة كشفت وجود تلاعبات من جانب هؤلاء المستثمرين، رافضة الكشف عن أسمائهم في الوقت الحالي، بحجة أن الموضوع محل تحقيقات النيابة. 
وعلمت "المصري اليوم" أن من ضمن من المحالين للنيابة أعضاء بمجلس إدارة شركة النيل لحليج الأقطان. 
من ناحية أخرى، أحالت إدارة البورصة ملفا بمخالفات الشركة المصرية للدواجن وتقريرا مفصلا بالتعاملات مع سهم الشركة للهيئة العامة لسوق المال للتحقيق في المخالفات التي ارتكبتها الشركة من تلاعبات على السهم وتلاعبات بالإفصاح، لافتين إلى أن البورصة فرضت أقصى عقوبة ممكن توقيعها على الشركة، وهي 10 آلاف جنيه. 
وأكدت المصادر أن مخالفات الشركة تنطوي على تلاعبات في سعر السهم وتسريب أخبار وتلاعب أحد الأشخاص المرتبطين بأعضاء مجلس الإدارة في السهم والاستفادة من الأحداث الجوهرية غير المعلنة.*   *الحقوا يا جماعه شكل الضمير صحي ... وهتنور , قال يعني هما ماكانوش واخدين بالهم من التلاعبات غير دلوقت  
كدة يبقي الكبار شبعوا وناويين يطلعوا السوق اللي دباحو الايام اللي فاتت*

----------


## نور المصرى

مجرد كبش فداء يا أبو عمر 
مجرد كبش فداء

----------


## remo

صباح الخير على الاخوة  
كنت عايز اعرف ما هى مستهدفات لكح وهل اخرج منها وانتظر النزول واشترى مرة اخرى ولا ابقى على اسهمى لحين اشعار اخر 
وشكرا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> مجرد كبش فداء يا أبو عمر 
> مجرد كبش فداء

  
استاذ نور ازيك
تفتكر يقدروا يعملوا كدة مع بيونير

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير على الاخوة  
> كنت عايز اعرف ما هى مستهدفات لكح وهل اخرج منها وانتظر النزول واشترى مرة اخرى ولا ابقى على اسهمى لحين اشعار اخر 
> وشكرا

 لكح أول نقطه لو الموضوع أعلن 3ج وبعدها 10 ج على طول 
عايز تخرج تخرج برأس مالك فقط على 3ج 
وتسيب ربحك معاه يعمل ساعتها اللى يعمله

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور ازيك
> تفتكر يقدروا يعملوا كدة مع بيونير

 لأ

----------


## نور المصرى

اللقاء مع محامى لكح تم تاجيلة لغدا ولكن تامر لمح ان عدلى ايوب هو الى حيوقع غدا عقد تسوية ديون رامى لكح مع بنك القاهرة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الاخوه الاعزاء تم تاجيل حوار برنامج البيت بيتك مع محامى رامى لكح الى مساء الغد نظرا لضيق وقت البرنامج اليوم وقد افاد تامر امين مذيع البرنامج انه سيتم *توقيع تسوية لديون رامى لكح لبنك مصر غدا*وسيتم بثها بالصوت والصوره من خلال برنامج البيت بيتك غدا مساء ا .... هذا ما جاء الان فى برنامج البيت بيتك ...  *... هو احتمال يكون صبور فعلا لان تامر امين قال ان اسمه فيه من الصبر والكنترول قالوله متقولش اسمه ...*

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاخوه الاعزاء تم تاجيل حوار برنامج البيت بيتك مع محامى رامى لكح الى مساء الغد نظرا لضيق وقت البرنامج اليوم وقد افاد تامر امين مذيع البرنامج انه سيتم *توقيع تسوية لديون رامى لكح لبنك مصر غدا*وسيتم بثها بالصوت والصوره من خلال برنامج البيت بيتك غدا مساء ا .... هذا ما جاء الان فى برنامج البيت بيتك ...  *... هو احتمال يكون صبور فعلا لان تامر امين قال ان اسمه فيه من الصبر والكنترول قالوله متقولش اسمه ...*

 ههههههههههههه
سبقتك يا أبو عمرو

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أيوب عدلي أيوب يشتري فندق رامي لكح بـ34 مليون دولار ليسدد قروضه لـ6 بنوك مصرية 
احدث صفقة لرجل الاعمال الهارب رامي لكح بطلها هو رجل الاعمال ايوب عدلي ايوب وقد اشتري ايوب من رامي الفندق الذي كان رامي يملكه في شرم الشيخ والذي كان رامي يحلم بأن يكون هذا الفندق نواة لامبرطوريته السياحية وذلك قبل ان يتعثر في سداد قروضه للبنوك ويهرب خارج مصر بين باريس ولندن الذي يتخذها رامي مقرا له الآن. الفندق كان مرهونا لستة بنوك كضمان لتسديد القروض التي حصل عليها رامي من البنوك الستة والتي يقودها في اجراء التفاوض مع رامي بنك مصر ايران ..ايوب عدلي ايوب اشتري الفندق ب34 مليون دولار من المنتظر عرض الصفقة علي النائب العام للحصول علي الموافقة النهائية علي صفقة بيع الفندق .وكان رجل الاعمال منير غبور قد دخل مفاوضات من قبل لشراء هذا الفندق الا ان المفاوضات فشلت.  
ويبلغ مجموع ديون رامي للبنوك الستة نحو 16 مليون دولار وكان سعر الفندق قبل هروب رامي من مصر يقل عن ديون رامي لهذه البنوك فقط الا ان تأخر التسوية بسبب مماطلة رامي لكح قد ادي الي زيادة قيمة الفندق نتيجة الارتفاع الكبير في اسعار الاراضي السياحية والعقارية معا ويبدو ان بعض رجال الاعمال الهاربين والمتعثرين قد اكتشفوا ان التسويف والمماطلة في سداد القروض التي حصلوا عليها من البنوك يحقق لهم فائدة اكبر لان اسعار العقارات والاراضي المرهونة لدي النبوك الدائنة تتضاعف في ظل القفزات الكبيرة في اسعار الاراضي في مصر بينما تظل القروض والفوائد ثابتة لان البنوك توقف حساب فوائد او غرامات فور بدء اتخاذات اجراءات قانونية ضد المتعثرين او الهاربين. 
ويمثل دين رامي لكح مجموعة البنوك الستة اقل جزء في مديونيته للبنوك المصرية لأن النسبة الاكبر من ديون رامي تخص بنك القاهرة والتي انتقلت الي بنك مصر وتبلغ مديونيته لبنك القاهرة نحو 1,6 مليار جنيه دون ضمانات عقارية ومشروعات لتسديد القروض والفوائد للبنك وتعد مشكلة رامي مع بنك القاهرة هي السبب الذي دفعه للهروب من مصر. وجرت محاولات للتسوية بين البنك ورامي بعد رحيل رئيس البنك أحمد البردعي الا انها فشلت لإصرار رامي علي ان يتنازل البنك عن نحو 700 مليون جنيه من اجمالي الدين .وكان رامي قد حاول استغلال مرضه الاخير وإجرائه عملية جراحية للحصول علي تعاطف القيادات المصرفية وارسل لمحافظ البنك المركزي رسالة شفهية بأنه يريد ان يموت في بلده وان يسوي ديونه الا ان العقدة رد علي الرسالة بأنه يتمني لرامي خالص الشفاء والصحة والعافية ولكن دون خوض في تفاصيل التسوية المزعومة.وكان رامي قد نجح في الاتصال بالعقدة خلال رحلة عمل وبث له شكواه مما سماه تعنت البنك معه إلا أن العقدة نصحه بتقديم تسوية يقبلها العقل والقواعد القانونية وهو مارفض رامي عمله. 
لكنة فى النهاية احتكم للعقل وقدم التسوية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ههههههههههههه
> سبقتك يا أبو عمرو

  
والله يا استاذ نور انا بدعيلك بكل خبر لانك انسان محب لاخرين
..................
تقبل خالص تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

> والله يا استاذ نور انا بدعيلك بكل خبر لانك انسان محب لاخرين
> ..................
> تقبل خالص تحياتى

 كلنا هذا الرجل فى الباب هنا  
تحياتى ياغالى    
يجب على التنويه للأخوة الأفاضل 
قرارات خارج المقصورة قد تنزل  أخر الشهر
سيسبقها الأسبوع القادم  صعود مكوكى ويكون للتصريف
يجب أن نستغل الطلعه لأجل أن نخفف  أو نخرج من خارج المقصورة
إيه أى سى قد يسبق قرارات خارج قرار دخولها المقصورة  :AA:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

رمكو" ترصد 10 ملايين دولارلتجديد فندق لكح بعد نقل ملكيته جريدة المال GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 6 , '06:33:00' );الاحد 6 يوليو 2008 9:33 ص   روابط متعلقة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحيةقال أيوب عدلى أيوب –رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "رمكو" لإنشاء القرى السياحية- إنه حصل على موافقة النائب العام على شراء فندق "اسكندنافية لكح" ولكن بشكل شخصي وبرأسماله الخاص وأكد أنه قام بتوقيع العقود اللازمة لنقل ملكية الفندق يوم الخميس الماضي. 
ويعتزم رئيس مجلس إدارة "رمكو" نقل ملكية الفندق للشركة بعد الانتهاء من الإجراءات القانونية والتسجيل العقاري وتبلغ قيمة الصفقة نحو 34.25 مليون دولار. 
وأوضح أيوب أن التكلفة الاستثمارية للفندق ستصل إلى 45 مليون دولار حسب الدراسة المقررة لتطوير وهيكلة الفندق والبالغ حجم التجديدات به حوالي 10 ملايين دولار.. وأشار إلى أن شركة "رمكو" لإنشاء القرى السياحية ستقوم بتغيير اسم الفندق الحالي بعد الاستحواذ عليه ونقل الملكية من رئيس مجلس الإدارة ليصبح اسمه فندق "استيلا شارم" الذي يقع بمنطقة خليج نعمة في شرم الشيخ. 
ولفت أيوب إلى أن الشركة تعتزم مضاعفة نتائج أعمالها ومشروعات ومساحات الأراضي المملوكة لها خلال موازنتها ودراستها التخطيطية للعامين المقبلين، وأوضح أن الشركة تستهدف التركيز على شراء الأراضي بالغردقة وشرم الشيخ لتنمية النشاط السياحي لها. 
وأكد أن أسهم الشركة التي سيتم قيدها ببورصة لندن عن طريق نظام "GDR" سيتم إصدارها من خلال زيادة لرأس المال سيتم طرحها بعد انتهاء الدراسة الخاصة بها والتي يقوم بها بنك "HSBC" حاليا ولم تسفر بعد عن الكمية التي سيتم قيدها ونسبتها مقارنة بأسهم الشركة في البورصة المصرية. 
كانت الجمعية العمومية العادية للشركة التي انعقدت يوم الخميس الماضي قد اعتمدت توزيع كوبون نقدي قيمته 1.25 جنيه للسهم الواحد عن الأرباح المجمعة لعام 2007 والبالغة حوالي 25 مليون جنيه، مضافا إليها أرباح الربع الأول من العام الحالي البالغة 50 مليون جنيه، والتي يبلغ إجمالها نحو 75 مليون جنيه. 
وأخطرت شركة "رمكو" مؤخرا إدارة الأوضاع بالبورصة بحصولها على تراخيص الهيئة العامة للاستثمار لتعديل المادة "57" من النظام الأساسي للشركة لإمكانية توزيع الأرباح على المساهمة أكثر من مرة خلال العام المالي الواحد كما قامت بزيادة رأسمالها المصدر والمدفوع من 457.7 إلى 520.1 مليون جنيه بزيادة 62.4 مليون جنيه موزعة على 6.2 مليون سهم بقيمة أسمية عشرة جنيهات للسهم الواحد وتم تمويل الزيادة عن طريق أسهم مبادلة ناتجة عن الاستحواذ على شركة "اونيت تورز" للقرى السياحية والفنادق بقيمة عادلة للسهم قدرها 244.2 جنيه للسهم.

----------


## Peace4all

> والله يا استاذى كلامك واقعى جدا ولو لاحظت فى او المشاركة قلت يجب التحقق من كلام هذا المحلل اما بالنسبة لحالة السوق اوافقق الراى بان السيولة فية قلت بشكل ملحوظ . اتمنى ان ينصلح الحال وما نشوفشى نزول اكثر من ذلك شكرا لك على هذة المشاركة المفيدة

  
انا عارف ان حضرتك ناقل للرسالة وعارف انك تتمني الخير بس انا محبش الناس اللي تطلع تتكلم كلام غير واقعي والناس تصدق علي طول خصوصا لما يبقي شغال في شركة سمسمرة واحنا ياما شفنا منهم تضلليل ولعب بالناس

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق شكله هايكمل نزول لحد 9200 
بناء مراكز للشراء فىالنزول 
الشراء مع العويل
والبيع مع الزمر والطبل

----------


## remo

شكلة فعلا السوق هينزل زى ما قلت يا نور 
بس عندى سؤال لية السوق بينزل فى نهاية الجلسة دايما بلاحظ انة السوق بينزل فى نهاية الجلسة

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكلة فعلا السوق هينزل زى ما قلت يا نور 
> بس عندى سؤال لية السوق بينزل فى نهاية الجلسة دايما بلاحظ انة السوق بينزل فى نهاية الجلسة

 عشان تقفيل التريدات والزيرو 
بيساعد علىالنزول أكتر 
يطمعك الصبح ويظبك أخر الجلسة :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سهم خارج المقصورة يجب أن يمر عام وحقوق المساهمين موجبة حتى يدخل المقصورة 
لكن مالا يعلمه البعض أن إيه أى سى ليس سهم خارج المقصور  
هو داخل المقصورة لكن سهم معلق يتم تداوله خارج المقصورة
وحكمت المحكمة بعدم إفلاس إيه أى سى
وإلغاء جميع القرارات المترتبة على حكم إفلاسه السابق

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أى سهم خارج المقصورة يجب أن يمر عام وحقوق المساهمين موجبة حتى يدخل المقصورة 
> لكن مالا يعلمه البعض أن إيه أى سى ليس سهم خارج المقصور  
> هو داخل المقصورة لكن سهم معلق يتم تداوله خارج المقصورة
> وحكمت المحكمة بعدم إفلاس إيه أى سى
> وإلغاء جميع القرارات المترتبة على حكم إفلاسه السابق

  
السهم الذهبى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

ادى الافصاح والشفافية اللى بجد 
العضو المنتدب لاليكو : ليس هناك توزيعات مجانية خلال العمومية القادمة خاص مباشر GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 7 , '11:58:00' );الاثنين 7 يوليو 2008 2:58 م   روابط متعلقة الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكوكتبت : أميرة كاظم  أكد سامح حرفوش العضو المنتدب لشركة الاستثمار العقارى العربى – اليكو انه ليس مطروحا على جدول اعمال العمومية القادمة والمزمع عقدها فى 17 يوليو الجارى توزيع سهم مجانى لكل سهمين وهو ما نشرته احدى شبكات المعلومات مؤكدا انه ليس هناك نيه لمناقشة مثل هذا القرار . 
وأشار الى ان العمومية العادية سوف تقوم بالنظر فى اعتماد القوائم المالية عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2008 حتى 31 مارس 2008 والتى اظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 20.250 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافي خسارة قدره 167.405ألف جنيه عن نفس الفترة خلال العام الماضى . 
فى حين تناقش العمومية غير العاديةرفع رأس المال المرخص به إلى 616 مليون جنيه و تعديل مواد النظام الأساسى للشركة . 
وعن قيد الشركة داخل المقصورة اوضح ان الهدف الاساسى من عقد العمومية هو اتمام بعض الاجراءات التى طلبتها ادارة القيد بالبورصة لاتمام عملية النقل وانه بعد العمومية وتنفيذ زيادة راس المال المرخص سوف يتم استكمال الاجراءات القانونية اللازمة للقيد داخل المقصورة .

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووول  تحيه حب للجميع  نود ان نلفت نظر حاملى سهم العربيه للاستثمار الى شى هام للغايه نمر عليه مر الكرام و لكنه يعنى الكثير الا و هو ان الشركه العربيه للاستثمار هى شركه قابضه و ليست عاديه او منفرده النشاط و لنضع عده خطوط حمراء تحت كلمه شركه قابضه .. و لنشرح هذا الامر حتى نقرب الصوره قليلا ...    شركه قابضه يعنى ذلك ان تتبعها عده شركات اخرى و لا يشترط ان تمارس نفس النشاط فيمكن لكل شركه ممارسه نشاط مختلف و ان يكون لها ميزانيتها المستقله و ارباحها المستقله التى تصب فى النهايه فى الشركه الام ..   و تلك النقطه غايه فى الاهميه و لو دققنا فى الارباح التى حققتها الشركه نجد أن كهروميكا وحدها قد حققت ارباح ربع سنويه 3 مليون جنيه ... و كانت االارباح السنويه لعام 2007 حوالى 22 مليون ..  و لم يدخل بالطبع مليما واحد من اموال الاكتتاب السابقه 209 مليون جنيه الى كهروميكا او المصنع التابع للشركه و كذلك لن تدخل حصيله الاكتتاب القادم ان شاء الله اليهما لانهما تدران ارباحا كبيره مستقله عن الشركه الام فى حساباتها .    و هنا يطرأ التساؤل اين ستذهب تلك الاموال ... ؟؟؟؟  اذا كانت مشاريع الشركه القادمه و التى ستدر عليها ارباحا كبيره يمول معظمها تمويلا شبه ذاتى بمعنى ان شراكه العربيه للاستثمار مع المستثمرين العرب لبناء المول الضخم و المبانى الاخرى دخلت الشركه فيها بالارض التى تقع فى مكان متميز للغايه و ارتفع سعرها كثيرا و القيام كذلك بالتنفيذ نظرا لخبرتها الكبيره فى ذلك.. و معظم راس المال بعد ذلك و التمويل هو خليجى ...    و كذلك مشاريع المبانى ذات المواصفات الخاصه و المميزه والتى كما صرح الاستاذ / محمد متولى سيتم الحصول على ثمنها مقدما و بطريقه معينه تضمن حقوق الشركه كامله و تضمن ايضا عدم حدوث اى توقف نتيجه تقلبات الاسعار و هو شى رائع للغايه و تفكير سليم تماما ..    و كذلك اعمال شركه كهروميكا فالمعروف انها تحصل على عقود تمول من المقدمات التى تدفع لانجاز محطات الكهرباء و عند الانتهاء من جزء من العمل يتم دفع ثمن الجزء التالى اى انها ايضا تمول بتمويل شبه ذاتى تماما ..    كل ذلك و لم نجب على السؤال الهام اذن اين ستذهب اموال الاكتتاب الاول و الثانى و النى ستبلغ حوالى 564 مليون ...   فى الحقيقه من المرجح تماما ان لم يكن من المؤكد ان توجه تلك الاموال للاستحواز او الشراكه مع احدى الشركات الاخرى و ليس بخاصه التى تعمل فى مجال المقاولات بل يمكن ان يكون ذلك فى مجال الاسمده او الاغذيه و الحاصلات كما فعلت تماما اوراسكوم للانشاء لان هذان النشاطان هما واعدان فى الفتره القادمه للغايه و نعرف تماما ان الاستاذ / محمد متولى بذكائه الكبير لا يخفى عليه هذا و هو توجه ذكى جدا من الاداره لانه و كما قلنا سابقا العربيه للاستثمار هى شركه قابضه و ليست ذات نشاط منفرد ...    و لذلك فان شاء الله عاجلا و ربما قريبا اعتقد ان الشركه ستعلن عن المكان الذى ستتوجه اليه تلك الاستثمارات ...    و هذا يفسر الرد الذى صدر عن الاستاذ / محمد متولى عندما سؤل عن رغبه شركه الصعيد فى شراء حصه 25% من العربيه للاستثمار على ان تكون الاداره فى يد العربيه للاستثمار لخبرتها الكبيره ... رد بان من يريد الشراء فليشترى من الشاشه ..    و فى الواقع فان عدم تعليق الرجل على العرض نفسه او الاهتمام به .. يقول ان الرجل يعرف قيمه شركته جيدا و ان هناك شى ما خفى سيظهر فى الافق قريبا ...    و الحقيقه لو ان الصعيد فعلا كانت تريد شراء تلك الحصه فهذا قرار صائب تماما من شركه الصعيد فيكفى انها سيكون لها حصه فى شركه واعده للغايه ذات خبرات عالميه فى مجالها و يكفى وجود كهروميكا تابع لها و كانت الصعيد هى الرابح الاكبر من ذلك ... فالشركات تلجا لشراء اسم الشركه الشهير احيانا ليكون دافعا كبيرا لها فى الاسواق بل فى احيانا كثيره يفوق اسم الشركه الشهير ثمن الشركه نفسها ..    و من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه فان الصعيد ستضيع فعلا فرصه كبيره اذا لم تحسن استغلال تلك الفرصه الان قبل اى وقت آخر .. اما أن تذهب الصعيد للمساومه على شركه لم نسمع بها من قبل و غير مدرجه فى البورصه فهو قرار خاطئ تماما و تضييع للوقت و عدم استغلال جيد لاموال الاكتتاب التى لدى الصعيد للمقاولات ..    و مع ذلك فانا على يقين أن الشركه العربيه للاستثمار ستعلن ان عاجلا او اجلا و اعتقد انه فى القريب على خبر كيفيه استغلال اموال الاكتتاب و قد يكون هذا مفاجأ للجميع ...

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
نتوقع توقف نزول السوق فى حدود 9200
والتعريض لمدة أسبوع بعدها صعود إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

قولنا أول سهم هاينهار هو بايونيير

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق الأن فى حالة تجميع

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الأنوااار نوور باشا 
بصراحه ارفعلك القبعه للمرة المليووون في الموضوع ده على حاجتين :
الأولى : ان تليكوم لما كان ب 70 ج انت الوحيد اللي قلت استنوه عند ال 60ج وهي دي نهاية النزول؟؟؟؟؟
أقل سعر اوراسكوم اليوم 60ج فلااات 
التانيه : اكيد طبعا بايونير ،،، ممكن بكره تلاقيه ب 40 او 15 ،،،، تفتكر هيوقف عند 15ج بس !!! 
تحياااااتي ليك يا نجم 
طبعا يومين كده ممكن تليكوم يكسر ال 60 ويجيب 59.99ج تيجي ناس تقولك ضيعتنا يا نووور !!!

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات لو الفوليوم عدا 20 مليون دخول فورا

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الأنوااار نوور باشا 
> بصراحه ارفعلك القبعه للمرة المليووون في الموضوع ده على حاجتين :
> الأولى : ان تليكوم لما كان ب 70 ج انت الوحيد اللي قلت استنوه عند ال 60ج وهي دي نهاية النزول؟؟؟؟؟
> أقل سعر اوراسكوم اليوم 60ج فلااات 
> التانيه : اكيد طبعا بايونير ،،، ممكن بكره تلاقيه ب 40 او 15 ،،،، تفتكر هيوقف عند 15ج بس !!! 
> تحياااااتي ليك يا نجم 
> طبعا يومين كده ممكن تليكوم يكسر ال 60 ويجيب 59.99ج تيجي ناس تقولك ضيعتنا يا نووور !!!

 
حبيبى يا هشام 
ربنا هايكرمك إن شاء الله

----------


## mohamed elesary

استاذ نور 
الكابلات 
ارتفاع كبير فى كميه التداول 
هل يكون الدخول جيد فى هذه الاسعار 
ام انها طلعه للتصريف

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور 
> الكابلات 
> ارتفاع كبير فى كميه التداول 
> هل يكون الدخول جيد فى هذه الاسعار 
> ام انها طلعه للتصريف

 الكابلات الأن فى منطقة تجميع وتخريج للبياع
ممكن تتاخد فى حدود 2ج
أو تحتها بقروش

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*محيي الدين يطالب المستثمرين بالاحتفاظ بالأسهم 
والحكومة تجري اتصالات بالمؤسسات الأجنبية لتوضيح الحقائق*   *محمود محيي الدين 
كتب ـ صلاح الدين عبدالله:
طالب الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار المستثمرين بالبورصة بعدم البيع العشوائي والاحتفاظ بالأسهم التي بحوزتهم. وقال في تصريحات لـ»الوفد«: إن المستثمرين الذين لم يتخلصوا من الأسهم ستتحول خسائرهم لأرباح، ولن يتكبدوا أي خسائر. وأضاف أن الحكومة أجرت اتصالات مع كبار المستثمرين الاجانب لتوضيح الأمر وتوقع أن تشهد البورصة خلال تعاملات الأسبوع الحالي موجة ارتفاع.*

----------


## نور المصرى

> *محيي الدين يطالب المستثمرين بالاحتفاظ بالأسهم 
> والحكومة تجري اتصالات بالمؤسسات الأجنبية لتوضيح الحقائق*   *محمود محيي الدين 
> كتب ـ صلاح الدين عبدالله:
> طالب الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار المستثمرين بالبورصة بعدم البيع العشوائي والاحتفاظ بالأسهم التي بحوزتهم. وقال في تصريحات لـ»الوفد«: إن المستثمرين الذين لم يتخلصوا من الأسهم ستتحول خسائرهم لأرباح، ولن يتكبدوا أي خسائر. وأضاف أن الحكومة أجرت اتصالات مع كبار المستثمرين الاجانب لتوضيح الأمر وتوقع أن تشهد البورصة خلال تعاملات الأسبوع الحالي موجة ارتفاع.*

 يا حكومة يا و.............................
ليه مايقلوش الكلام ده للناس فى بداية الهبوط مش لما السوق يبدأ ريتد 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله كنا قد نوهنا على لكح من 1.3ج

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

إيضاح من اليكو بخصوص مناقشة توزيع أسهم مجانية خلال العمومية القادمة خاص مباشر GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 8 , '10:29:00' );الثلاثاء 8 يوليو 2008 1:29 م   روابط متعلقة الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكو  *كتب : إيهاب فاروق*   ايماءا الى الخبر المنشور أمس بمباشر بعدم ادراج توزيع اسهم مجانية على جدول اعمال الجمعية العامة العادية لشركة الاستثمار العقارى العربى (اليكو ) والمقرر عقدها يوم 17 يوليو الجارى . 
تلقت مباشر بيان رسمى من الشركة يفيد بأن العمومية العادية للشركة ستناقش اعتماد المركز المالى فى الفترة المنتهية فى 31 مارس 2008 وكذلك اعتماد توزيع الارباح المرحلة فى صورة أسهم مجانية أو نقدية وان الامر فى ذلك متروك لقرار المساهمين خلال العمومية 
وكان رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة صرح لمباشر امس بان العمومية لن تناقش اى توزيعات سواء مجانية أو نقدية .

----------


## Peace4all

> *محيي الدين يطالب المستثمرين بالاحتفاظ بالأسهم*  *والحكومة تجري اتصالات بالمؤسسات الأجنبية لتوضيح الحقائق*   *محمود محيي الدين*  *كتب ـ صلاح الدين عبدالله:*  *طالب الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار المستثمرين بالبورصة بعدم البيع العشوائي والاحتفاظ بالأسهم التي بحوزتهم. وقال في تصريحات لـ»الوفد«: إن المستثمرين الذين لم يتخلصوا من الأسهم ستتحول خسائرهم لأرباح، ولن يتكبدوا أي خسائر. وأضاف أن الحكومة أجرت اتصالات مع كبار المستثمرين الاجانب لتوضيح الأمر وتوقع أن تشهد البورصة خلال تعاملات الأسبوع الحالي موجة ارتفاع.*

  
التقرير دا تقريبا كان في بداية شهر 5 وقت بداية الانهيار بس الناس بتتداولة اليومين دول علشان خلاص الموضوع بقي صعب علي الجميع وأي الشخصي, محتاجين حظر شوية لان لسه حجم التداول قليل والاهم انه كاسر ترند عام صاعد وقبلة ترندين محترمين بس المشجع اليوم ان كان في صعود لاغلب الاسهم ودا في حد ذاتة كويس لان الصعود التصريفي اللي فات كان بيبقي منتقي لاسهم معينة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقووووووووووول  السلام عليكم هناك اتجاه الى وجود اضراب عن البيع يوم الخميس الموافق 10/7/2008 ليس فى سهمنا الغالى فقط ولكن على مستوى جميع الاسهم بالبورصة احتجاجا على تدنى الاسعار وهذا الهبوط العنيف الغير مبرر والمفتعل ولذا وجب علينا جميعا تشجيع هذا الاتجاه للمحافظة على اموالنا جميعا وهذا الاضراب موجود فى عددة ابواب على المنتديات وفى رأى ان هذه اولى الخطوات الايجابية نحو تعافى السوق والعودة بقوة مرة اخرى انشاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*مبيعات العرب تدفع البورصة المصرية لمواصلة الهبوط وكاس30 يخسر 6ر0%* (8 يوليو. 2008) *القاهرة -أ.ش.أ-دفعت عمليات بيع من مستثمرين عرب بمؤشرات البورصة المصرية لمواصلة الهبوط لليوم الثالث على التوالى مع إغلاق تعاملات اليوم قابلها عمليات شراء إنتقائية من مسثتمرين مصريين وأجانب نجحت فى تقليص خسائر السوق. وسجل مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي كاس 30 الذي يقيس أداء أنشط 30 شركة متداولة بالسوق تراجعا لدى الاقفال بنسبة 67ر0 فى المائة بما يعادل 08ر63 نقطة لينهى التعاملات على 74ر9350 نقطة وهو أدنى مستوى له فى عام 2008 بعد تداولات تجاوزت 4ر1 مليار جنيه. وقال وسطاء بالسوق إن عمليات شراء إنتقائية تمت خلال النصف الاخير من جلسة تداول اليوم من مستثمرين مصريين وأجانب على أسهم فى قطاعات النسيج والاتصالات نجحت فى تقليص خسائر السوق. وأضافوا أن غالبية أسعار الاسهم بالسوق قلصت جزء كبير من خسائرها فى نهاية التعاملات مع تحول غالبية المستثمرين نحو الشراء. وكان أدنى مستوى سابق لمؤشر البورصة كاس 30 خلال عام 2008 قد بلغه يوم 22 يناير عندما هبط إلى 9415 نقطة. وأوضح وسطاء بالبورصة المصرية أن مؤشرات السوق هبطت على نحو ملحوظ فى بداية تعاملات اليوم متأثرة بهبوط أسواق المال العالمية خلال تعاملات أمس الاثنين والتى دفعت بعض أسعار شهادات الايداع الدولية للشركات المصرية ببورصة لندن لبلوغ أدنى مستوياتها خلال عام 2008. وأشاروا إلى انه لا يوجد مبررات لهبوط سوق الاسهم المصرية خاصة أن المؤشرات الاقتصادية جيدة وكذلك مؤشرات أعمال الشركات. وتوقعوا أن تعاود البورصة المصرية تعافيها فى الايام المقبلة مع قرب إعلان الشركات وخاصة الكبرى منها عن نتائج أعمالها النصف سنوية والتى من المتوقع أن تسجل أرقاما قياسية فى الأرباح. وكان مؤشر كاس30 قد تراجع لدى اقفال تعاملات أمس بنسبة 19ر1 في المائة بما يعادل 09ر113 نقطة. وأظهرت بيانات الموقع الإلكتروني للبورصة المصرية استحواذ المستثمرين الافراد اليوم على 5ر62 فى المائة من إجمالي التداولات بالسوق، فيما شكلت تعاملات المؤسسات 5ر37 فى المائة. وأشارت البيانات إلى أن المتعاملين المصريين استحوذوا اليوم على 7ر66 فى المائة من إجمالي التعاملات ، فيما سجلت تعاملات العرب 2ر11 فى المائة والأجانب 1ر22 فى المائة. ولدى الإقفال الامس استحوذ المستثمرون الافراد على 6ر76 فى المائة من إجمالي التداولات بالسوق، فيما شكلت تعاملات المؤسسات 4ر23 فى المائة.  
وأظهرت بيانات الموقع الإلكتروني للبورصة المصرية أن قيمة مشتريات المستثمرين العرب اليوم بلغت نحو 91ر130 مليون جنيه، بينما سجلت مبيعاتهم 89ر188 مليون جنيه، وذلك بصافى يبلغ حوالى 98ر57 مليون جنيه لصالح البيع. وبلغت قيمة مشتريات المستثمرين الأجانب اليوم نحو 83ر346 مليون جنيه، بينما سجلت مبيعاتهم حوالى 77ر284 مليون جنيه وذلك بصافي بلغ نحو 06ر62 مليون جنيه لصالح الشراء.  *

----------


## Peace4all

> منقووووووووووول  السلام عليكم هناك اتجاه الى وجود اضراب عن البيع يوم الخميس الموافق 10/7/2008 ليس فى سهمنا الغالى فقط ولكن على مستوى جميع الاسهم بالبورصة احتجاجا على تدنى الاسعار وهذا الهبوط العنيف الغير مبرر والمفتعل ولذا وجب علينا جميعا تشجيع هذا الاتجاه للمحافظة على اموالنا جميعا وهذا الاضراب موجود فى عددة ابواب على المنتديات وفى رأى ان هذه اولى الخطوات الايجابية نحو تعافى السوق والعودة بقوة مرة اخرى انشاء الله

 مبدئيا اوعي تفتكر اني مستقصدك لكن حظك معايا كدا بص يا سيدي خدها مني نصيحة اغلب كلام المنتديات بتاعت الاسهم تاخد عكسها تماما لان المنتديات دي اصحابها شركات سمسرة او ميكرات وحتي لو في منتدي مش تبع اي حد من دول ودا مستبعد فالشركات مخصصة ناس لمتابعتهم علي مدار الساعه واكيد طبعا انت عارف السبب , وعلي فكرة انا مش بقولك كلام وخلاص انا من حوالي سنتين تقريبا كنت مسجل في منتدي حاليا اسمة اكاديمية البورصة المنتدي دا وقتها اتعمل عليه هاك وفضل حوالي 4 شهور ملوش وجود وكان السبب انهم سمحوا بترويج اشاعات علي سهم المنتجعات لمدة اسبوع ولما كشفت ان العضوة اللي داخلة بتروج الاشاعات دي مزيفة ولها هدف وكان الموضوع قدام جميع الاعضاء وكلهم وقفوا معايا ومحصلش اي حاجه من الادارة تاني يوم المنتدي اتعمل عليه هاك زي ما قلتلك والمنتدي بعد ما اتفتح بكام شهر لحد الان معلهوش نشاط زي الاول وممكن تسال اي حد قديم هناك عن الموقف دا وعلي فكرة انا كنت مسجل بنفس الاسم , ولكن انا مش معني كدا بقولك تبيع يوم الخميس او متبعش انا بقولك فكرة عامة عن المنتديات لان الطبيعي ان بعض كلامهم يصدق علشان امرهم ميتفضحش علي طول وانا شخصيا جوة السوق بكامل محفظتي ومبعتش ومش هبيع حاليا....ربنا يوفقك

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووووووووووووووول عن سهم بايونير  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم توكلت علي الله... ولا اخاف الا الله... وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اخي الحبيب الغالي الاستاذ عبد الحميد ... بارك الله فيك... الاخوة الافاضل الحاضرين والمشاركين... لكم مني الف تحية وشكر.... وارجو منكم الصبر والاطلاع علي ماسوف اكتبه بكل دقة والتمعن والتمحص في كل كلمة.... ويمكن مااكتبه لايعجب بعض من الاخوة الزملاء .... لكني توكلت علي الله وكتبت ووضحت الصورة كاملة .... لعلها تكون لنا نصيحة تنفع البعض منا.... اخواني الاعزاء سبق ان كتبت عن السهم القنبلة واوضحت ما سوف يحدث منه ومن الشركة ومن المسئولين عن الشركة.... ولكن ماحدث اليوم يفوق كل ما تعلمنه ويفوق العرف والخيال ويفوق المؤامرة .... ويفوق الكدبة او الضحك علي الناس.... بل يفوق الغش والتدليس والنصب....... الخ الخ الخ...ماحدث اليوم هو.... الفجور.... الفجر... حد منا يعرف الفجر والفجرة.... ماحدث اليوم هو الفجور بعينهومن قام به هم الفجرة..... وانا هنا اريد ان يوضح لي احد ماحدث وكيف حدث..... انني اتقدم بالسؤال عما حدث وكيف يجدث الي كل من يهمه الامر الي كل المسئولين الي كل المحللين الي كل انسان .... الي السيد الدكتور محمود محي الدين.... وزير الاستثمار الي السيد الدكتور احمد سعد .... رئيس هيئة سوق المحال الي السيد الاستاذ ماجد شوقي... رئيس البورصة المصرية الي كل انسان فيكي يابلدي يامحروسة بامر الله رغم كل مايحدث من فجور ونهب وسرقة .....الخ الخ الخ الخ..... انا مستعد للمواجهة في اي ميدان عام ... في اي شاشة ... في اي محكمة.... اعدموني .... اضربوني بالنار... بس اعرف هي ده الشفافية وهي ده العدالة وهي ده مصر....لالالالالالا تعالو نبدء الحكاية والفجور.... الحكاية يااخواني مش شهم طلع سعره اضعاف اضعاف .... ولا حقق مليون في الميه ... الحكاية المهلبية والشفافية.... حد يقولي ايه الا حصل اليوم 8.7.2008.... اقسم بالله العظيم انا امام النت حتي الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا ولم ينزل اي خبر علي المحروسة والا مشتركة معاهم في كل الجزائم شركة مست ولا مباشر ولا حتي بايونير نفسها لم ينزل اي خبر حتي الساعة 30ر9 صباحا..... وبالتاكيد سوف اجد كثير من الزملاء قراء الاخبار صباحا ويكتب ويقول هل الخبر كان موجود...... وطبعا الجميع والكل وكل من في البورصة وحتي الذي لا يعرف اقفالت الاسهم او لايفهم في البورصة .... بالبلدي كده الاعمي يعرف ان السهم الحبيب اخر تنفيذ له يوم امس 7.7 بسعر 11ر24 جنيه واول عرض كان عدد 1567 سهم بسعر 4ر24 جنيه واول طلب كان عدد 4180 سهم بسعر 11ر24 جنيه..... وكان الاقفال ليوم امس 48ر27 جنيه .... فورا سواء اعطي الطلب ...او حتي خد ماركت من العرض كمية 100 سهم اقول 100 سهم فقط دون للبيه 10% وهي طبعا فضيحة وفضيحة وبل نكسة والجميع منتظر هذه النكسة..... والجميع كتب عن ذلك ..... سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله بقدرة قادر الهيئة الا شيفه وسمعه وكله علي عينك ياتاجر والا عمله الرجل في البورصة لم تطلب منه الافصاح عن مضاعف الربحية والمهلبية وارباح عام 2008..... والطبيخ الا حصل.... طيب ليه لم قفل 20% يومين محصلش ده الله اعلم ... شفافية ومصدقية ومهلبية ..... واليوم الا السهم واضح فيه انه نازل للصح ويطلع علينا خبر الساعة 45ر9 في البورصة بالوان الازرق كالعادة مطلوب الافصاح والالالالالالالالا ووقوف السهم..... وبسرعة البرق الخبر يصبح علي مست اول خبر ومكتوب لوحده ياولاده باللون الاحمر حتجه تكسف..... قالنا ماشي نرتاح منه ونشوف اخر اللعبة..... وسبحان الله اي سهم في بورصتنا الحبيبة يوقف اكثر من ساعات لعملية الافصاح هذه....بص شوف العجائب والغرائب.....العروض تترفع والسهم فجاءة وبدون اعلان يشتغل الساعة 45ر10.... ياسلام ياسلام اه الحلوة ده..... وبكام شوف السعر العجيب في سرعى البرق من 25 الي 5ر27..... يعني مفيش ولا 100 سهم معروضه من واحد غلبان في السكة علي 57ر24 جنيه تقفل السهم.... سبحان مغير الاحوال ياولاده..... لكن ربك كبير من5ر27 الي 1ر21 ياسلام حد عنده كلام.... ورغم التدليس والخداع والفجور قفل 10% .... والباقية تاتي..... عرفتم ايه هو الفجور والفجر.... عرفتم مين الفجرة.... يااستاذي ياحبيبي.... يااخواني ارجوكم محدش يطلع يقول انا اكره هذا السهم او هذه الشركة..... لا والله والف لا بس الجميع شايف وعارف وعليش واقع الا بيحصل بس محدش بيتكلم لازم نتكلم كفاية الا وصلنا اليه والساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس.... اقسم بالله العظيم انا مستعد وعلي اتم الاستعداد ان اوجه كل المسئولين في هذه الشركة لو حد فيهم يقولي اه الا بيحصل ده وهل ده بورصة.... وسوف اكتب لكم ما بداخلي... انا عارف وعشت في البورصة منذ سنة 1991 والله شفت عجائب وغرائب بس مش ممكن ومش حشوف الفجور الا بيحصل ..... انا اتعملت مع معظم شركات السمسرة في الاسكندرية .... ولم لجد ما عشت وشفته في هذه الشركة.... ولقد تعاملت والحمدلله مع هذه الشركة وكنت من اول المتعاملين معها والحمدلله كل من بهذه الشركة بعرفني ويعرف اسلوبي كويس جدا.... الشركة كما قلت بها افضل السمسرة من جميع الشركات ... توليفه ممتازة... بها افضل مديرين.... بها افضل منفذين.... بها افضل حسابات.... كل ده تمام التمام بها الاستاذ خالد الطيب رجل محترم وتقابلت معه اكثر من مرة والحمدلله الرجل يفهم ويعرف مايدور في البورصة ...... ولذلك ورغم تركي للشركة لما وجدت فيها من افلام واحداث ترعب وسوف اروي منها القليل القليل...... لم شركة تطلع سهم المتحدة بقدرة قادر من 3 جنيه الي 30جنيه واما الجميع وعلي عينك ياتاجر...... الكابلات وقصصاصها.... العربية حليج وافلامها.... والشمس وحكاويها..... اما النيل اتركه لما جري فيه..... لما يحدث كل ذلك .... وبعد كل ده اسالوا عن الدواجم المصرية وعشاشها.... شوف الفجر والفجور ياناس في شركة سمسرة في الدنيا كلها ..... تفرض مصاريف ادارية علي كل فاتورة كل عملية 10 جنيه طيب ده الهيئة بجلالة قدرها بتاخذ 1 جنيه وبتقدم لنا الخدمات والشفافية والمصدقية.... ومش بتاخد عمولة.... لا الفجور بتناخذ 10 جنيه علي الفاتورة والكلام ده بدء في 1.1.2006 هل ده قانوني يااهل البورصة المصيبة الكبري سكوت الناس والخوف وعدم المطالبة بحقوقهم.... حد شاف اكثر من كده فجور....اكتب ايه ولا ايه ياعمنا انا تعبت ومنتظر المحكمة.... وارجو الا عاوز بيانات عني اكثر من كده بطلب مستعد فورا..... اما من ناحية الشركة العجيبة كلهم عارفين من انا كويس وارجو ان حد يرد عليه او يتكلم ...... انا عارفهم كويس ناس..... ياعم ياعم ياصديقي مش قلتلك من يومان انفض الغبار عن كاهلك سوف تمر الازمة والنصر قادم قادم قادم باذن الله وحده استاذي العزيز اخواني عارفين ليه النصر قادم  اولا... باذن الله وحده.... ولان البلد ده فيها شيوخ ركع واطفال رضع.... ولسه فيه ناس مش ممكن تخاف الا من المولي عز وجل قوم ياعزيزي واتكلم وقول لاتخاف الرب واحد والعمر واحد والرزق قادم قادم ومش حنشوف اكثر من الا شفناه وبنحكي عنه..... انا تعبت والي لقاء لخر معكم لم نشوف اخر الفجر ايه..... ولكم جميعا تحياتي وشكري .... ما النصر الا من عند الله......

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> مبدئيا اوعي تفتكر اني مستقصدك لكن حظك معايا كدا   بص يا سيدي خدها مني نصيحة اغلب كلام المنتديات بتاعت الاسهم تاخد عكسها تماما لان المنتديات دي اصحابها شركات سمسرة او ميكرات وحتي لو في منتدي مش تبع اي حد من دول ودا مستبعد فالشركات مخصصة ناس لمتابعتهم علي مدار الساعه واكيد طبعا انت عارف السبب , وعلي فكرة انا مش بقولك كلام وخلاص انا من حوالي سنتين تقريبا كنت مسجل في منتدي حاليا اسمة اكاديمية البورصة المنتدي دا وقتها اتعمل عليه هاك وفضل حوالي 4 شهور ملوش وجود وكان السبب انهم سمحوا بترويج اشاعات علي سهم المنتجعات لمدة اسبوع ولما كشفت ان العضوة اللي داخلة بتروج الاشاعات دي مزيفة ولها هدف وكان الموضوع قدام جميع الاعضاء وكلهم وقفوا معايا ومحصلش اي حاجه من الادارة تاني يوم المنتدي اتعمل عليه هاك زي ما قلتلك والمنتدي بعد ما اتفتح بكام شهر لحد الان معلهوش نشاط زي الاول وممكن تسال اي حد قديم هناك عن الموقف دا وعلي فكرة انا كنت مسجل بنفس الاسم , ولكن انا مش معني كدا بقولك تبيع يوم الخميس او متبعش انا بقولك فكرة عامة عن المنتديات لان الطبيعي ان بعض كلامهم يصدق علشان امرهم ميتفضحش علي طول وانا شخصيا جوة السوق بكامل محفظتي ومبعتش ومش هبيع حاليا....ربنا يوفقك

  
لا مافيش استقصاد ولا حاجة  احنا هنا كلنا اخوة وبتسود بينا روح جميلة والحمد لله
وبالنسبة لموضوع المنتديات انت لازم تقراء كل الاراء علشان تبقى فى الصورة
ولكن عليك ان تنتقى ما تقتنع به.... 
بالنسبة لهذة الدعوة هى لوقف البيع باسعار خسارة ودة شىء ايجابى فى هذة الايام
 اما لوكانت الدعوة بالشراء سواء كانت فى ايام حلوة او وحشة هودة الشىء اللى تخاف منة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
بعد طلعة هايبقى جنى أرباح خفيف
ومن الأسبوع القادم إنطلاقه حقيقية للسوق إن شاء الله

----------


## remo

يا مسهل يا نور ان شاء الله خير

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
عضو جديد في الموضوع يقول :
ما رأيكم في المصرية للاتصالات 
هل سيكون قمة عند 17.5 و منها الهبوط أم أن المتقوع هبوط أكبر من المستوى هذا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
> عضو جديد في الموضوع يقول :
> ما رأيكم في المصرية للاتصالات 
> هل سيكون قمة عند 17.5 و منها الهبوط أم أن المتقوع هبوط أكبر من المستوى هذا

 سهم الإتصالات سهم إستثمارى نوعا ما 
وسيشهد صعود مع الدورة الجديدة للسوق
من رأيى ماتحبسش فلوس كتير فيها 
خلى جزء إستثمار فيه

----------


## نور المصرى

الكندية دخلنا من 35ج
وطلعنا 42ج 
الدورة التانية
اللى عايز ياخد من 28.5 إلى 29.8
أسعار شراء جيده

----------


## remo

يعنى اية التسجيل العكسى للعمليات

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعنى اية التسجيل العكسى للعمليات

 يعنى وأحد إشترى أو باع
والهيئة شكه إن فيه تلاعب أو تأكدج لها أن العملية بها مخالفة لنصوص القانون
فتلغى العملية أو بمعنى أصح اللى إشترى يبيع أو اللى باع يشترى تانى

----------


## الصقر العربي

أخي نور المصري ما رأيك في المشروعات و الاسكندريه للحاويات  بيع ام احتفاِِظ؟ وشكرا  اه وياريت نظرتك في اكتتاب aic

----------


## نور المصرى

> أخي نور المصري ما رأيك في المشروعات و الاسكندريه للحاويات  بيع ام احتفاِِظ؟ وشكرا  اه وياريت نظرتك في اكتتاب aic

 أنا شخصيا داخل كتتاب إيه أى سى
الحاوايات إحتفاظ إن شاء الله
هاتعمل شغل حلو مع إرتداد السوق 
خارج المقصورة مع إرتفاعه الأسبوع القادم أى سهم كسبان معانا هانخرج
عشان قرارات خارج المقصورة قربت

----------


## الصقر العربي

> أنا شخصيا داخل كتتاب إيه أى سى
> الحاوايات إحتفاظ إن شاء الله
> هاتعمل شغل حلو مع إرتداد السوق 
> خارج المقصورة مع إرتفاعه الأسبوع القادم أى سهم كسبان معانا هانخرج
> عشان قرارات خارج المقصورة قربت

 يعني نخرج من ايه أي سي الاسبوع القادم بعد حق الاكتتاب ؟ وياريت ما هو السعر المتوقع وصوله بعد الحق؟ و شكرا جدا و ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

> سهم الإتصالات سهم إستثمارى نوعا ما 
> وسيشهد صعود مع الدورة الجديدة للسوق
> من رأيى ماتحبسش فلوس كتير فيها 
> خلى جزء إستثمار فيه

 شكرا اخي على الرد و الاهتمام

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعني نخرج من ايه أي سي الاسبوع القادم بعد حق الاكتتاب ؟ وياريت ما هو السعر المتوقع وصوله بعد الحق؟ و شكرا جدا و ربنا يبارك فيك

 إيه أى سى بعد الإكتتاب ممكن تتباع من 4 إلى 5ج  :Ohmy:  
هاتنزل عليها أخبار كويسة يايوم 15 يا يوم 20

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
اليوم جنى أرباح طبيعى ولن نشهد حدة فى النزول
تخويف بس

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اخر اخبار aic  *تم الاتصال بالشركه*   *الميزانيه سيتم توقيعها يوم الاحد من محمد متولى رئيس الشركه*   *وسيتم مراجعتها من مراقب حسابات الشركه وبعد ذلك يتم تقديمها للهيئه*   *وقامت الشركه باستيفاء الاوراق المطلوبه لدخول المقصوره*  *وسيتم التفاوض مع الهيئه بعد يوم 15 ويصبح الموقف فى ايدى الهيئه سواء بالقبول او لاقدر الله*   *وتم عمل موقع بالشركه للرد على جميع استفسارات المستثمريين وهو*   *السهم العملاق ايه اى سى - منتدى الشركة العربية للإستثمارات*

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن اخذ الكابلات الاسبوع المقبل ان شاء الله على 2 ج او اقل منها ؟؟ 
ام انتظر ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يمكن اخذ الكابلات الاسبوع المقبل ان شاء الله على 2 ج او اقل منها ؟؟ 
> ام انتظر ؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا لكم

 الأن يمكن شراء الكابلات أوشكت على إنتهاء التجميع أسبوع على الأكثر وتنطلق

----------


## البروكش

ابو نور كيف الحال
 انا حطيط الفيش بتاعتى يوم الخميس ربنا يستر والاسبوع  القادم  نشوف فيه صعود

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

السلام عليكم
نشوف كمان الخبر ده عن كهروميكا  *مباشر http://www.mubasher.info/CASE/News/NewsDetails.aspx?Type=RA&NewsID=43783 أعلنت شركة مصر للمشروعات الميكانيكية والكهربائية ( كهروميكا) أنها تعاقدت مؤخراً مع دولة الكويت على مشروعين أحدهما لصيانة وتشغيل بعض محطات توليد الكهرباء بقيمة تصل إلى 31 مليون جنيه ولمدة 4 سنوات، والآخر لتوريد وتركيب طلمبات كهربائية فى محطة الزور بقيمة تبلغ 23 مليون جنيه.  
وصرح إبراهيم رشاد المدير المالى بالشركة أن الشركة تسعى حاليا لافتتاح فروع جديدة لها بالجزائر والسعودية بجانب فروع الشركة الخارجية بكل من ليبيا والكويت وقطر ودبى وذلك فى إطار خطة الشركة التوسعية فى العالم العربى.  
وتعمل شركة (كهروميكا) على إنشاء محطات توليد الطاقة، وتوصيل الشبكات الكهربائية الأرضية، وتركيب المحولات ولوحات التوزيع، وخطوط الضغط وصيانتها، فى حين أن آخر تداول لسهم الشركة بالبورصة كان فى 5 /5/ 2004 حيث أغلق آن ذاك على 74.5 جنيه بينما تبلغ قيمته الإسمية خمسة جنيهات.  
تأسست شركة كهروميكا في عام 1971 كشركة قطاع عام، وقد نمت تدريجياً منذ ذلك الحين حتى أصبحت واحدة من كبرى الشركات في مجال الإنشاءات الميكانيكية والكهربائية.  
المعروف أن الشركة القابضة للتشييد وتوزيع القوى الكهربية قد قامت ببيع 51% من شركة كهروميكا للشركة العربية الدولية للمقاولات ( قطاع خاص ) في سبتمبر 1997.*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

_كهروميكا تبيع قطعة أرض بالإسكندرية    مباشر  
GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 12 , '12:07:00' ); السبت 12 يوليو 2008 3:07 م       أعلنت شركة مصر للمشروعات الميكانيكية والكهربائية – كهروميكا عن بيع قطعة أرض بمساحة 27.250 ألف متر مربع بطريق العامرية بالإسكندرية بنظام المظاريف المغلقة.  يشار إلى أن آخر موعد لتقديم العطاءات يوم الخميس 24 يوليو الجارى حتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا بمقر الشركة بالدقى – الجيزة.   وكان مجلس إدارة الشركة قد وافق على بيع قطعتي أرض الأولى هى أرض المنيا وتبلغ مساحتها 7فدان و 13 قيراط حيث وصل سعر الفدان خلال المزايدة التى تمت لاتمام عملية البيع الى 170 الف جنيه ، والقطعة الثانية تقع بناحية القنايات / شرقية ومساحتها 600 م2 ووصل سعر المتر الى 1500 جنيه للمتر ، اما ارض الناصرية / العامرية بالإسكندرية والتى فقد أرجأ المجلس بجلسته المنعقدة فى أبريل الماضى بيعها نظراً لتدنى السعر المقدم لشراء الأرض ._    *بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل على هذة الأخبار 
كهروميكا هى احدى كبريات الشركات التى تمتلك فيها
الشركة العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية القابضة
51% من اسهم هذة الشركة*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووول «هيرمس» تتوقع «موجة صعود» ثالثة في البورصة وتنصح المستثمرين بالشراء  
١٢/٧/٢٠٠٨ أوصي أحدث التقارير الفنية للمجموعة المالية - هيرمس عن مصر المستثمرين بشراء المكونات الرئيسية لمؤشر البورصة المصرية CASE ٣٠ الآن حيث تستعد السوق لمرحلة صعود من الممكن أن تستمر الربع الأول للسنة الجديدة. وذكر تقرير فني جديد أصدرته المجموعة المالية - هيرمس رائدة بنوك الاستثمار العربية أن فترة التصحيح الحالية مهدت الطريق للبورصة المصرية لاستئناف اتجاهها التصاعدي. وصرح المحلل الفني البارز للمجموعة المالية - هيرمس محمد الأعصر: «إننا نوصي المستثمرين الآن بالاستمرار في تجميع الأسهم الرئيسية لمؤشر البورصة المصرية CASE ٣٠، مضيفاً أنه «علي الرغم من فترة التذبذب القصيرة التي من المتوقع أن تسود علي المدي المتوسط إلا أننا نعتقد أن السوق ستستأنف الاتجاه الصعودي له». وأوصت توقعات المؤسسة لشهر يونيو ٢٠٠٨ بالبيع عندما بلغ مؤشر CASE ٣٠ قمته، متراوحا بين ١١.١٠٠ نقطة و١١.٢٠٠ نقطة باتجاه التصحيح، كما أن التوصيات الخاصة بشهر يوليو ٢٠٠٨ تتوقع استمرار موجة التصحيح حتي دخول المؤشر إلي المنطقة ما بين ٩.٢٠٠ نقطة إلي ٩.٤٠٠ نقطة. وأكد الأعصر «أن الوقت قد حان لعمليات الشراء» مضيفاً: «إن توقعاتنا علي المدي القصير للأسابيع القادمة تري أن المؤشر سيبلغ منطقة مستهدفة تتراوح من ٩.٩٥٠ نقطة إلي ١٠.١٠٠ نقطة، بينما سيبلغ المؤشر علي المدي المتوسط والذي يمتد حتي نهاية الربع الثالث منطقة مستهدفة تتراوح من ١٠.٢٥٠ نقطة إلي ١٠.٤٥٠ نقطة وهو ما لم يتغير عن توصياتنا في ١ يوليو». وتعتقد المجموعة المالية - هيرمس أن السوق المصرية تشهد حالياً موجة تصحيح قصيرة الأجل، والتي توجت فترة من التوسع امتدت من النصف الأول لعام ٢٠٠٦ حتي مايو ٢٠٠٨ وتطلق المؤسسة علي هذه الفترة اسم «الموجة الثالثة» بينما تحدث فترة التصحيح الحالية مع اقتراب نهاية الموجة الرابعة..  وأضاف الأعصر: «إننا نتوقع فترة جني أرباح مع بداية الربع الرابع والتي ستقود السوق إلي موجة نمو أخري وتؤدي إلي كسر مؤشر CASE ٣٠ حاجز ١٠.٥٠٠ نقطة، مشيراً إلي أن هذه الموجة التي نطلق عليها الموجة الخامسة ستشهد فترة نمو قوية تؤدي إلي اقتراب مؤشر CASE ٣٠ من ١٢.٠٠٠ نقطة التي بلغها في الموجة الثالثة، كما تتوقع المؤسسة استمرار الاتجاه التصاعدي خلال الربع الأول لعام ٢٠٠٩.

----------


## abosalah

> الأن يمكن شراء الكابلات أوشكت على إنتهاء التجميع أسبوع على الأكثر وتنطلق

 شكرا يا استاذ نور وان شاء الله نشترى 
بس كان عندى استفسار يعنى ايه خارج المقصوره ؟؟ 
معلش اعذرنى اصلى مبتدأ فى الاسهم 
وبالنسبه لسهم الكابلات انا لاحظت انه سنه 2007 حتى  شهر 10 كان السهم وصل 68 ج وفى خلال اسبوع وصل 4 ج   :EEK!:  
ماذا حدث هل كان ذلك بسبب تدهور البورصه بشكل عام ام ماذا ؟؟ وما هى  قيمه السهم العادله من  وجهه نظرك ؟؟ 
وياريت اعرف ازاى ابدأ فى التعلم 
انا عندى درايه بالتحليل الفنى للعملات واعرف ان التحليل الفنى لا يختلف كثيرا ولكن يختلف فى اشياء اخرى 
وشكرا لك مره اخرى  :Ongue:

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا يا استاذ نور وان شاء الله نشترى 
> بس كان عندى استفسار يعنى ايه خارج المقصوره ؟؟ 
> معلش اعذرنى اصلى مبتدأ فى الاسهم 
> وبالنسبه لسهم الكابلات انا لاحظت انه سنه 2007 حتى  شهر 10 كان السهم وصل 68 ج وفى خلال اسبوع وصل 4 ج   
> ماذا حدث هل كان ذلك بسبب تدهور البورصه بشكل عام ام ماذا ؟؟ وما هى  قيمه السهم العادله من  وجهه نظرك ؟؟ 
> وياريت اعرف ازاى ابدأ فى التعلم 
> انا عندى درايه بالتحليل الفنى للعملات واعرف ان التحليل الفنى لا يختلف كثيرا ولكن يختلف فى اشياء اخرى 
> وشكرا لك مره اخرى

 الكابلات قسمت على 15
وبعدين إكتتاب
هى سعرها دلوقتى  يوازى أسعار الستينات 
مادام تعرف تحليل فنى
يبقى فاضلك مراقبة الشاشة للتعلم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

ً
إنتهينا من الموجة التصحيحية الرابعة
ويعقبها تعريض لمدة أسبوع / 3 أسابيع 
بناء مراكز شراء على الدعوم والقيعان

----------


## abosalah

معلش يا استاذ نور استحملنى شويه  :Frown:  
يعنى ايه خارج المقصوره ؟؟ ويححصل ايه للسهم لما نقول انه خارج المقصوره؟

----------


## عياد

أهلا أبوصلاح  بعد اذن استاذ نور ، خارج المقصورة هي الأسهم التي لاترسل قوائمها المالية للبورصة او وضعها المالي سيء فتدرج في سوق خارج المقصورة بحيث يسمح لملاك الاسهم بتداولها دون قيود ودون حدود سعرية

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش يا استاذ نور استحملنى شويه  
> يعنى ايه خارج المقصوره ؟؟ ويححصل ايه للسهم لما نقول انه خارج المقصوره؟

 خارج المقصورة تتداول فيه الشركات المفلسة
أو التى لم تلتزم بتقديم الميزانية ولم تلتزم بالشفافية
أو التى طلبت شطبا إختياريا من الجدول الرسمى 
والشركات التى تتداول خارج المقصورة
ليست للهيئة سلطه عليها وليس لها حدود سعرية
ممكن تلاقيها بشلن وممكن تلاقيها ب 100 ج فى نفس اليوم

----------


## abosalah

> أهلا أبوصلاح  بعد اذن استاذ نور ، خارج المقصورة هي الأسهم التي لاترسل قوائمها المالية للبورصة او وضعها المالي سيء فتدرج في سوق خارج المقصورة بحيث يسمح لملاك الاسهم بتداولها دون قيود ودون حدود سعرية

  

> خارج المقصورة تتداول فيه الشركات المفلسة
> أو التى لم تلتزم بتقديم الميزانية ولم تلتزم بالشفافية
> أو التى طلبت شطبا إختياريا من الجدول الرسمى 
> والشركات التى تتداول خارج المقصورة
> ليست للهيئة سلطه عليها وليس لها حدود سعرية
> ممكن تلاقيها بشلن وممكن تلاقيها ب 100 ج فى نفس اليوم

 بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما الله كل خير 
 ... يعنى تقلباتها السعريه كبيره وبالتالى مخاطرها تكون كبيره  :Ohmy:  
طيب ياترى منين اقدر اعرف اسماء الشركات دى فى موقع البورصه ؟؟ 
وهل هذه الشركات ممكن كل يوم يظهر شركه جديده خارج المقصوره ولا كل سنه ماليه ؟؟   :Doh:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

فى بعض الاسهم نشطت بقوة فى اخر ربع ساعة
مثل النقل ابحرى-الكبلات-المجموعة الغقارية-الكندية

----------


## نور المصرى

> بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما الله كل خير 
>  ... يعنى تقلباتها السعريه كبيره وبالتالى مخاطرها تكون كبيره  
> طيب ياترى منين اقدر اعرف اسماء الشركات دى فى موقع البورصه ؟؟ 
> وهل هذه الشركات ممكن كل يوم يظهر شركه جديده خارج المقصوره ولا كل سنه ماليه ؟؟

 ليست مرتبطه بميعاد 
وكلما زادت المخاطرة كلما زادت نسبة الربح أو الخسارة

----------


## eng_hisham

صباح الانواار جميعا 
صباح الأنوار نور المصري وشركاااه  :Big Grin:  
ايه الاخباااار ،،  
الكابلات تعتقد فيها شراااا اليومين دول ولا انتظااار حتى الاستقرار 
خارج المقصورة ،،، اليكو /لكح/العربيه  ؟؟؟؟
 نبييييع يا بووووب  :18:

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الانواار جميعا 
> صباح الأنوار نور المصري وشركاااه  
> ايه الاخباااار ،،  
> الكابلات تعتقد فيها شراااا اليومين دول ولا انتظااار حتى الاستقرار 
> خارج المقصورة ،،، اليكو /لكح/العربيه  ؟؟؟؟
>  نبييييع يا بووووب

 صباح الفل يا أتش 
الكابلات شراء قرب 2ج 
خارج لسه شوية على البيع
أليكو دخول مش بيع

----------


## remo

معظم الاسهم صاعدة والمنتجعات بتنزل تفتكر هتروح لفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> معظم الاسهم صاعدة والمنتجعات بتنزل تفتكر هتروح لفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 إنسى بقه المنتجعات
بعد ماجابتلك مكسب جنيه ونص ومابعتش
ونزلت بيك 3ج  :Angry Smile:  
يبقى إنسى

----------


## remo

> إنسى بقه المنتجعات
> بعد ماجابتلك مكسب جنيه ونص ومابعتش
> ونزلت بيك 3ج  
> يبقى إنسى

 3 جنية :Ohmy:  :No3:  مكسب 1.5 مش مهم لازم تصبر  :Cry Smile:  
فعلا ممكن تنزل ل3 جنية

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد شراء حتى 36ج
جيد جدا 
إيقاف الخسارة كسر 32.5

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> صباح الفل يا أتش 
> الكابلات شراء قرب 2ج 
> خارج لسه شوية على البيع
> أليكو دخول مش بيع

   صباح الخير عليكم جميعا أ/ نور اية رايك    اللى ما دخلشى اكتتاب aic  ممكن يدخل النهاردة علشان اليوم فتح الحدود السعرية علية وممكن يعما 2.25 اعتقد انها فرصة للى مادخلشى الاكتتاب

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا أ/ نور اية رايك    اللى ما دخلشى اكتتاب aic  ممكن يدخل النهاردة علشان اليوم فتح الحدود السعرية علية وممكن يعما 2.25 اعتقد انها فرصة للى مادخلشى الاكتتاب

 ممكن ماينزلش عن 2.6
وومكن ينزل 
بس فرصه جيده للشراء من 2.25 إلى 2.65

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

" الاستثمار العقاري العربي – اليكو " تعيد فتح باب الاكتتاب في الاسهم غير المكتتب فيها لزيادة راس المالاعلنت شركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي – اليكو عن دعوة المساهمين القدامي للاكتتاب في الاسهم المتبقية ( غير المكتتب فيها ) من اسهم زيادة راسمال الشركة المصدر من 61.6 مليون جنيه الي 246.4 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 184.8 مليون جنيه لعدد 184.8 مليون سهم بقيمة 1.025 جنيه للسهم .
يحق الاكتتاب لحاملي و مشتري السهم حتي نهاية جلسة يوم 2 يونيو 2008 الاكتتاب في اسهم زيادة راسمال الشركة في الجزء المتبقي و التي لم يتم الاكتتاب فيها خلال الطرح الاول البالغ 1585400 سهم .
يتم فتح باب الاكتتاب لمدة 3 أيام اعتبارا من يوم الاربعاء 16 يوليو 2008 حتي يوم الاحد 20 يوليو 2008 و يتم تلقي طلبات الاكتتاب من خلال بنك التمويل المصري السعودي فرع مصر الجديدة .
و في حالة تجاوز الاكتتاب في الاسهم المتبقية من اسهم زيادة راس المال سيتم التخصيص علي اساس نسبة الاسهم المطلوبة الي الاسهم المتبقية و سيتم جبر كسر السهم لصالح صغار المساهمين و سوف يتم رد المبالغ الزائدة الناتجة عن الاكتتاب في الاسهم المتبقية خلال اسبوع من غلق الاكتتاب و ذلك من خلال البنك المتلقي للاكتتاب

----------


## abosalah

طيب يا ريت يا جماعه حد يدلنى منين اعرف الشركات خارج المقصوره ؟؟؟ (اللينك)   :Frown:

----------


## نور المصرى

> ممكن ماينزلش عن 2.6
> وومكن ينزل 
> بس فرصه جيده للشراء من 2.25 إلى 2.65

  :AA: 
اللو 2.66

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللو 2.66

 ياغالى وضع aic  ايه الان واللى اعرفه ان الاكتتاب لحاملى الاسهم بس 
ويتم بيعه لهم بسعر 1 جنيه

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياغالى وضع aic  ايه الان واللى اعرفه ان الاكتتاب لحاملى الاسهم بس 
> ويتم بيعه لهم بسعر 1 جنيه

 حبيبى سمير صيام الغالى 
لحامل السهم أمس 
السهم الأن فى ترند صاعد
وقف الخسارة كسر 2.2 
هدف أول 3.5
هدف ثان 4ج 
لا أنصح بالدخول فوق 3.10ج 
أنصح الأن بأليكو لهدف 15ج
تأكيد الدخول
إختراق 11ج بفوليوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيبى سمير صيام الغالى 
> لحامل السهم أمس 
> السهم الأن فى ترند صاعد
> وقف الخسارة كسر 2.2 
> هدف أول 3.5
> هدف ثان 4ج 
> لا أنصح بالدخول فوق 3.10ج 
> أنصح الأن بأليكو لهدف 15ج
> تأكيد الدخول
> إختراق 11ج بفوليوم

 بس حامل السهم امس كان سعره فوق ال 4 جنيه 
بخلاف اللى دخل النهاردة فوق 2.66

----------


## نور المصرى

> بس حامل السهم امس كان سعره فوق ال 4 جنيه 
> بخلاف اللى دخل النهاردة فوق 2.66

 حامل السهم أمس يستحق الإكتتاب 
إغلاق أمس 4.19 
يضاف إليه أسهم الإكتتاب ويقسم على الإجمالى 
المفروض اليوم يفتح 2.19ج 
جاب 2.95 
يعنى كأنه عمل 6ج قبل الإكتتاب

----------


## سمير صيام

> حامل السهم أمس يستحق الإكتتاب 
> إغلاق أمس 4.19 
> يضاف إليه أسهم الإكتتاب ويقسم على الإجمالى 
> المفروض اليوم يفتح 2.19ج 
> جاب 2.95 
> يعنى كأنه عمل 6ج قبل الإكتتاب

 تمام ياغالى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اللو 2.66

   بالمللى متر ياحبيبى بالمللى متر :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

قربنا على أول مقاومة علىالكيس 
9800 
هانريح شوية تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى 
تم تعديل أول هدف إلى 4.25 
ثانى هدف 5ج 
هناك هدف أخر لن أعلن عنه الأن 
لو شفنا 5ج مانبعش كله
نجنى أرباح بجزء ونسيب جزء لو عداها بفوليوم نحتفظ

----------


## الصقر العربي

> إيه أى سى 
> تم تعديل أول هدف إلى 4.25 
> ثانى هدف 5ج 
> هناك هدف أخر لن أعلن عنه الأن 
> لو شفنا 5ج لمانبعش كله
> نجنى أرباح بجزء ونسيب جزء لو عداها بفوليوم نحتفظ

  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:

----------


## نور المصرى

> 

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

على التنبيه أيضا 
المشكله فى قرارات خارج المقصورة
لو نزلت هاتبهدل الدنيا 
بصراحة حاجه تحير 
قولت أقولكم الحلو والوحش
عشان كل واحد بصير نفسه 
والحل الوحيد 
لمن سيحقق ربح إن شاء الله
يخرج برأس ماله
ويترك ربحه 
وهو ونصيبه
عشان مايبقاش قاعد قلقان

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور صباح الخير 
اية رايك فى اسيك 80

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور صباح الخير 
> اية رايك فى اسيك 80

 مش متابعها دلوقتى يا أبو عمرو 
أنا متابع الأسد إيجيترانس
كنت لسه هانط فيه على 34 وطار منى  :Angry Smile:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

هام جدا   منقوووووووووووول في إتصال تليفوني مع الأستاذ عمرو صادق أوضح لي أنه لكي يتم تعديل السنة المالية للإي آي سي فإنه يجب تعديلها كذلك لكل الشركات التابعة حيث أن شركتنا قابضة , العائق الأكبر هو أن أحد شركاتنا و هي كهروميكا و التي نملك فيها 51% شركة تملك فيها الحكومة حوالي 10% , و لتعديل سنتها المالية يجب أخذ موافقة الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات , و إجرائات ذلك قد تمتد حتى أوائل العام المقبل . و في هذه الحالة فلا داعي أساسا للتعديل حيث أنه في يناير القادم نستطيع عمل قوائم مالية لسنة كاملة .
بالنسبة لميزانية 30/6 فإنه جاري إعتمادها و سيتم ذلك قريبا جدا و بعدها تقديم الورق للمطالبة بالدخول للمقصورة و نبدأ مفاوضات دخول المقصورة بإذن الله .
إن شاء الله خيييييير .
المهم أن نضع في حسباننا اننا في استثمار و ليس مضاربة .
و أكد أن المستقبل لنا إن شاء الله  
و الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> مش متابعها دلوقتى يا أبو عمرو 
> أنا متابع الأسد إيجيترانس
> كنت لسه هانط فيه على 34 وطار منى

 انا سبقتك واخدتها الاسبوع الماضى على 30.25   :Untitled3:  :Untitled3:  :Untitled3:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*النقل البحرى*  *كله يفتح عينيه*  *اوعى تغمض*  *مارديف 7.20*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الكبلات هتعدى العشرين مليون النهاردة يا استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> الكبلات هتعدى العشرين مليون النهاردة يا استاذ نور

 سبقتك وخدتها 1.91   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## نور المصرى

لهواة الإستثمار 
تليكوم تحفة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> سبقتك وخدتها 1.91

 هو انا اللى سبقت كنت واخدها من اسبوعين ب 2.30

----------


## نور المصرى

خدنا تليكوم 59.71  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> خدنا تليكوم 59.71

 السهم دة معايا من مدة كبيرة بس متوسطى فية عالى

----------


## نور المصرى

> السهم دة معايا من مدة كبيرة بس متوسطى فية عالى

 فرصة تقلل متوسط 
وتبيع لما يطلعله جوز جنيهات

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> فرصة تقلل متوسط 
> وتبيع لما يطلعله جوز جنيهات

  
سلفنى 3 جنية   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Love For Ever

ماهو الراي اليوم بالنسبة للكابلات؟
وماهي اول اهدافه؟
هذا السهم متعب للاعصاب

----------


## نور المصرى

> ماهو الراي اليوم بالنسبة للكابلات؟
> وماهي اول اهدافه؟
> هذا السهم متعب للاعصاب

 الكابلات دخلنا مرحلة الشراء إبتداء من 2ج 
يد الميكر ظهرت فيه 
دعم الأن 2.18

----------


## عياد

السوق السعودي نزف كثيرا اليوم فاقدا -5.25% قبل أن يرتد قليلا ليغلق حول -4.31% وتراجع السوق بشكل عام ، السوق المصري تراجعت أسعار الأسهم كثيرا بعدما اقترب من مستوى المقاومة 9800 ويتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه خلال الجلستين القادمتين بقوة خاصة وان الشركات مغلقة اسفل ولكن المتوسطات فوق وبالتالي لم يتأثر المؤشر كثيرا ... لذا ينبغي الحذر

----------


## abosalah

> السوق السعودي نزف كثيرا اليوم فاقدا -5.25% قبل أن يرتد قليلا ليغلق حول -4.31% وتراجع السوق بشكل عام ، السوق المصري تراجعت أسعار الأسهم كثيرا بعدما اقترب من مستوى المقاومة 9800 ويتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه خلال الجلستين القادمتين بقوة خاصة وان الشركات مغلقة اسفل ولكن المتوسطات فوق وبالتالي لم يتأثر المؤشر كثيرا ... لذا ينبغي الحذر

 بصراحه مجهود رائع استاذ عياد واستاذ نور وجميع الاخوه الاعضاء  :Ongue:  
ايه رأيكم فى الكابلات 2.20 ولو نزلت الاسبوع الجاى نشترى تانى 2.00 او اقل   :Doh:  
استفسار : ياريت حد يقولى على طريقه التقسيم على شان انا مش فاهمها قوى (قول مثال) 
يعنى مثلا سهم ب6 جنيه والشركه هتطرح اكتتاب ايه المعادله الى اعرف بيها السعر الجديد ؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> بصراحه مجهود رائع استاذ عياد واستاذ نور وجميع الاخوه الاعضاء  
> ايه رأيكم فى الكابلات 2.20 ولو نزلت الاسبوع الجاى نشترى تانى 2.00 او اقل   
> استفسار : ياريت حد يقولى على طريقه التقسيم على شان انا مش فاهمها قوى (قول مثال) 
> يعنى مثلا سهم ب6 جنيه والشركه هتطرح اكتتاب ايه المعادله الى اعرف بيها السعر الجديد ؟؟؟

 ممكن شراء الكابلات فى أى سعر تحت 2.20
هى الأن أفصحت عن وجود الميكر وتجميعه فيها  
طريقة التقسيم بالنسبة للإكتتاب 
سهم مثلا ب 6ج
وعليه 3 أسهم لكل سهم إكتتاب بسعر 1ج 
يوم الإستحقاق نرى متوسط الإغلاق مثلا 6ج 
نجمع ( فلوس ) الإكتتاب + سعر الإغلاق
6+3=9 
أصبحو الأن 4 أسهم
9÷4=2.25 
المفروض تاني يوم يبقى سعرالفتح بتاعه 2.25 ويحسب على اساسها 20% فوق وتحت  
وضحت ولا ماعرفتش أوصلك المعلومة  :Boxing:

----------


## سمير صيام

القاهرة: انهت البورصة المصرية جلسة منتصف تعاملات الأسبوع على ارتفاع لليوم الثاني على التوالي بنسبة 0.81% ليصل مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي "case30" عند 9732.61 نقطة.  وقد مالت تعاملات المصريين والأجانب نحو الشراء حيث بلغت صافي مشترياتهم 7.1 مليون جنيه و 44.1 مليون جنيه على التوالي فيما اتجه العرب إلى البيع حيث وصل صافي مبيعاتهم 51.2 مليون جنيه.  استحوذت المؤسسات على 42.1% من المعاملات في السوق وكانت باقي المعاملات من نصيب الأفراد بنسبة 57.9%.  وقد جرت التعاملات اليوم على أسهم 204 شركة حيث بلغ حجم التداول نحو 95.2 مليون سهم بقيمة قدرت بـ 1.6 مليار جنيه من خلال تنفيذ 55476 عملية.  وسجلت تعاملات المصريين 67.4% من إجمالي تعاملات السوق وكانت نسبة تعاملات الأجانب 20.7%  فيما بلغت تعاملات العرب 11.9%.  وقد تصدر سهم بنك بلوم مصر قائمة الشركات الأكثر ارتفاعا بنسبة 22.14% تلاه سهم العبور للصناعات المعدنية (جلفاميتال) بنسبة 21.46% ثم سهم الملاحة الوطنية بنسبة 20.03%.  وجاء سهم بنك المؤسسه العربية المصرفية - مصر على قائمة الأسهم الأكثر انخفاضا بنسبة 11.64% تلاه سهم الاهلية للاستثمار والتعمير - نيركو بنسبة 8.36% ثم سهم أسمنت حلوان بنسبة 8.08% ثم سهم البنك الاهلى المتحد – مصر بنسبة 7.99% وأخيرا سهم بايونيرز القابضة للأستثمارات المالية بنسبة 5.91% ليغلق سعر السهم عند 21.50 جنيه.  وعلى صعيد أداء الأسهم القيادية سجل سهم أوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة تراجعا بنسب 2.43% ليصل سعر السهم عند 61.10 جنيه للسهم الواحد، فيما ارتفع سهم أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة بنسبة 3.18% ليصل عند 406 جنيه.  فيما تراجع سهم المصرية للاتصالات بنسبة 0.73% ليغلق عند 16.37 جنيه، وتراجع أيضا سهم لمجموعه المالية هيرمس القابضة بنسبة 0.67% ليغلق عند 48.58 جنيه.  وسجل مؤشر "داوجونز مصر-20"- الذي يقيس أكبر 20 شركة من حيث رأس المال السوقي ونسب التداول الحر ارتفاعا بلغ 0.52% ليغلق عند مستوي 2008.53 نقطة.   ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆط±طµط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط© طھطھط¬ظ‡ طµظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ظ€ 9750 ظ†ظ‚ط·ط©

----------


## abosalah

> ممكن شراء الكابلات فى أى سعر تحت 2.20
> هى الأن أفصحت عن وجود الميكر وتجميعه فيها  
> طريقة التقسيم بالنسبة للإكتتاب 
> سهم مثلا ب 6ج
> وعليه 3 أسهم لكل سهم إكتتاب بسعر 1ج 
> يوم الإستحقاق نرى متوسط الإغلاق مثلا 6ج 
> نجمع ( فلوس ) الإكتتاب + سعر الإغلاق
> 6+3=9 
> أصبحو الأن 4 أسهم
> ...

 تسلم ايدك 
بس هيه معلومات الشركات دى بنعرفها منين (أوقات الاكتتاب &  يوم الاستحقاق ... الخ) ؟؟ فى موقع معين ؟؟ ولا ايه ؟؟ 
معلش تاعبك معايه  :No3:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> تسلم ايدك 
> بس هيه معلومات الشركات دى بنعرفها منين (أوقات الاكتتاب & يوم الاستحقاق ... الخ) ؟؟ فى موقع معين ؟؟ ولا ايه ؟؟ 
> معلش تاعبك معايه

 هذا الموقع خاص للبورصة المصرية فية كل ماننخيلة عن البورصة والشركات وعدد الاسهم تعملات مجلس الادارة.....................الخ  البورصة المصرية

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

غدا : " الاستثمار العقاري العربي – اليكو " تعيد فتح باب الاكتتاب في الاسهم غير المكتتب فيها لزيادة راس المال *الخبر نقلا عن ميست نيوز اليوم الساعة 14.37* *الجزء الغير مغطى فقط 1.585400 مليون سهم فقط لاغير* *وسيتم فتح باب الاكتتاب من غدا الاربعاء 16/7/2008 الى يوم الاحد 20/7/2008 فقط*

----------


## نور المصرى

> قربنا على أول مقاومة علىالكيس 
> 9800 
> هانريح شوية تانى

 زى ماقولنا أمس 
تريحة هاتاخد يومين

----------


## abosalah

> زى ماقولنا أمس 
> تريحة هاتاخد يومين

 ميه ميه يا قائد  :AA:  
انا اخدت الكابلات على 2.20 بنص طاقتى  :Wink Smile:  وان شاء الله نشوف الاحوال بكره لو نزلت لحد 2 أو اقل نجيب ولا ايه رأيك يا جنرال ؟؟ 
سؤال صغير كمان معلش: دلوقتى اى شركه سمره بتأخذ مصاريف عند الشراء وكذلك عند البيع تمام؟؟؟ فى كان واحد بيقول فى شركه بتأخذ 10 جنيه على الالف ؟؟؟ هل المقصود هنا الالف جنيه ولا الالف سهم؟؟ 
يعنى العمول او المصاريف سواء عند البيع او عند الشراء هل بتتأخذ على المبلغ ولا على عدد الاسهم ؟؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> ميه ميه يا قائد  
> انا اخدت الكابلات على 2.20 بنص طاقتى  وان شاء الله نشوف الاحوال بكره لو نزلت لحد 2 أو اقل نجيب ولا ايه رأيك يا جنرال ؟؟ 
> سؤال صغير كمان معلش: دلوقتى اى شركه سمره بتأخذ مصاريف عند الشراء وكذلك عند البيع تمام؟؟؟ فى كان واحد بيقول فى شركه بتأخذ 10 جنيه على الالف ؟؟؟ هل المقصود هنا الالف جنيه ولا الالف سهم؟؟ 
> يعنى العمول او المصاريف سواء عند البيع او عند الشراء هل بتتأخذ على المبلغ ولا على عدد الاسهم ؟؟

 أهلا يابوصلاح   العمولة بتتاخد على المبلغ يعني هو يقصد 10 في الألف جنيه وعلى فكرة ديه تعتبر عمولة عالية جدا   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## abosalah

> أهلا يابوصلاح   العمولة بتتاخد على المبلغ يعني هو يقصد 10 في الألف جنيه وعلى فكرة ديه تعتبر عمولة عالية جدا    تقبل خالص تحياتي

 أهلا استاذ عياد 
بس دى 1% على الالف .... لو حضرتك شايف انها عاليه فى رأيك ما هي النسبه المثلى ؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> ميه ميه يا قائد  
> انا اخدت الكابلات على 2.20 بنص طاقتى  وان شاء الله نشوف الاحوال بكره لو نزلت لحد 2 أو اقل نجيب ولا ايه رأيك يا جنرال ؟؟ 
> سؤال صغير كمان معلش: دلوقتى اى شركه سمره بتأخذ مصاريف عند الشراء وكذلك عند البيع تمام؟؟؟ فى كان واحد بيقول فى شركه بتأخذ 10 جنيه على الالف ؟؟؟ هل المقصود هنا الالف جنيه ولا الالف سهم؟؟ 
> يعنى العمول او المصاريف سواء عند البيع او عند الشراء هل بتتأخذ على المبلغ ولا على عدد الاسهم ؟؟

 
الكابلات مراقبة قرب 2ج تتاخد ممكن 2.05ج هاتبقى حلوه
دخول السيولة والشراء فى السوق الأن جيد جدا 
العملوة العادية المتوسطة 5ج فى الألف
10فى الألف دى تبقى عموله عالية جدا 
ولو عايز تحول شركة السمسرة
ممكن تراسلنى أحولك لعربية أون لاين
إلى الأن أفضل شركة تعاملت معها وأسرع تنفيذ
أسرع من هيرمس بمراحل
وعموله أقل
بداية تعاقد 3 فى الألف و 1.25 فى الألف حفظ
يعنى كله 4.25 فى الألف
ومع زيادة التريد يوصلوا ل 3 فى الألف شامل كل شيئ
ممكن أساعدك فى التعاقد هناك 
حد أدنى للمحفظة 25000ج أسهم أو نقدية 
فيه شركات بتاخد 10ج على العملية كلها كبيرة أو صغيرة زيادة على العمولة       
ومبروك عليك   :Eh S(7): أول مشاركة فىالصفحة رقم 100  :AA:  
تكسب معانا توصية مجانية :Big Grin:

----------


## abosalah

> الكابلات مراقبة قرب 2ج تتاخد ممكن 2.05ج هاتبقى حلوه
> دخول السيولة والشراء فى السوق الأن جيد جدا 
> العملوة العادية المتوسطة 5ج فى الألف
> 10فى الألف دى تبقى عموله عالية جدا 
> ولو عايز تحول شركة السمسرة
> ممكن تراسلنى أحولك لعربية أون لاين
> إلى الأن أفضل شركة تعاملت معها وأسرع تنفيذ
> أسرع من هيرمس بمراحل
> وعموله أقل
> ...

  
الله يبارك فيك  :Ongue:  
انا فى شركه اسمها أونست ايه رأيك ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله يبارك فيك  
> انا فى شركه اسمها أونست ايه رأيك ؟؟

 عربية أون لاين للشغل أون لاين بس 
لو بتروح تحضر الجلسات فى الشركة
يبقى ماينفعش عربية أون لاين 
بس بصراحة عربية أون لاين الأن أثبتت كفائه وأحسن من أى تريدر وسمسار
بتديك كريدت نصف المحفظة من الأحد للخميس
سرعة فى التنفيذ حوالى 3 ثوانى
كول سنتر سريع
سحب فلوسك من الموقع ويحول لحسابك فىالبنك فى نفس اليوم من غير ماتروح الشركة
شاشة ميست عندهم ب 50ج فى الشهر 
وعندهم التداول عن طريق الموبايل
برنامج علىالموبايل تخش بيه حسابك وتبيع وتشترى 
بصراحة أصبحوا عمالقة  
ولو عايز ممكن أروح معاك الشركة ونعملك العقد 
لو عايز بلغنى على الخاص

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

انا سمعت ان اللى هيشارك فى الصفحة المية هياخد عربية
ياترى يا استاز نور الخبر دة اكيد ولا اشاعة  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا سمعت ان اللى هيشارك فى الصفحة المية هياخد عربية
> ياترى يا استاز نور الخبر دة اكيد ولا اشاعة

 طيب اكد لنا المعلومة عشان نستخدم صلاحيتنا ونمسح كام رد عشان نبقى اول واحد فى الصفحة 100  :Big Grin:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> انا سمعت ان اللى هيشارك فى الصفحة المية هياخد عربية
> ياترى يا استاز نور الخبر دة اكيد ولا اشاعة

   

> طيب اكد لنا المعلومة عشان نستخدم صلاحيتنا ونمسح كام رد عشان نبقى اول واحد فى الصفحة 100

 يعنى نسرب الخبر ونتباع فى اول محطة علشان حتة عربية بربع مليون سهم لا راحو ولا جم،،،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعنى نسرب الخبر ونتباع فى اول محطة علشان حتة عربية بربع مليون سهم لا راحو ولا جم،،،،،

 التسريب ممنوع قولى بينى وبينك ولا تقلق  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا سمعت ان اللى هيشارك فى الصفحة المية هياخد عربية
> ياترى يا استاز نور الخبر دة اكيد ولا اشاعة

  

> طيب اكد لنا المعلومة عشان نستخدم صلاحيتنا ونمسح كام رد عشان نبقى اول واحد فى الصفحة 100

  

> يعنى نسرب الخبر ونتباع فى اول محطة علشان حتة عربية بربع مليون سهم لا راحو ولا جم،،،،،

  

> التسريب ممنوع قولى بينى وبينك ولا تقلق

   :Big Grin: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
وأنت الصادق
كل اللى شارك فى الصفحة رقم 100 
هايشتركوا ويجبولى عربية :Stick Out Tongue:   
كل واحد إيده على 10 بواكى  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

خاص مباشر GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 17 , '06:39:00' );الخميس 17 يوليو 2008 9:39 ص   روابط متعلقة الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكو  كتب : هانى الشرقاوى 
اعتمدت الجمعية العامة العادية لشركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي "اليكو" المنعقدة اليوم القوائم المالية للشركة والمركز المالي في 31 مارس 2008 وتقرير مراقبي الحسابات عنها . 
كما أقرت الجمعية العامة تأجيل توزيع الارباح لحين التفاوض مع الهيئة العامة لسوق المال لتحديد كيفية التوزيع. 
وأظهرت نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال الربع الأول من العام المالى الحالى تحقيق صافي ربح بلغ 20.250 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافي خسارة قدره 167.405ألف جنيه عن نفس الفترة خلال العام الماضى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووول  *اعتماد الجمعية لأرباح ميزانية اليكو*  *واعتمدت الجمعية الغير العادية لزيادة راس المال 616 مليون جنيه*   *كما تم الحديث أنه فى خلال 3 أسابيع سيتم الاعلان رسميا عن دخولها المقصورة وسوف يتم ضم أسهم الزيادة قبل 30/8*  *وقد نوهوا على أن سعر السهم الآن متدنى جدا وفرصة رائعة للشراء خصوصا مع بدأ الاعلان*

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
> وأنت الصادق
> كل اللى شارك فى الصفحة رقم 100 
> هايشتركوا ويجبولى عربية  
> كل واحد إيده على 10 بواكى

 ايدى بتوجعنى  :Big Grin:

----------


## remo

حد يقولى يا اخوة الصفحة رقم 100 عدت ولا لسة  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> حد يقولى يا اخوة الصفحة رقم 100 عدت ولا لسة

 مشاركتك كانت اخر واحدة فيها كده عليك تدفع عن الباقى  :Big Grin:

----------


## remo

> مشاركتك كانت اخر واحدة فيها كده عليك تدفع عن الباقى

 حبيت اهرب اتدبست على العموم عينى ليكم :Inlove:  
بس عينى بس مش فلوسى :Big Grin:  
سمعت خبر على المنتجعات انهم هيصرفو الاسهم المجانية قبل يوم20/7

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيت اهرب اتدبست على العموم عينى ليكم 
> بس عينى بس مش فلوسى 
> سمعت خبر على المنتجعات انهم هيصرفو الاسهم المجانية قبل يوم20/7

  نور يفيدنا اكتر وبما انك واخد فيها ممكن تروح تصيف بيهم  :Big Grin:

----------


## remo

> نور يفيدنا اكتر وبما انك واخد فيها ممكن تروح تصيف بيهم

 يا سمير باشا انت مش عارف انا شاريها من كام :Doh:   
انا مش هصيف بسببها لمدة 10 سنين :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا سمير باشا انت مش عارف انا شاريها من كام  
> انا مش هصيف بسببها لمدة 10 سنين

 ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك فيها يارب

----------


## نور المصرى

> حد يقولى يا اخوة الصفحة رقم 100 عدت ولا لسة

  :Big Grin:  
أنت وقعت ولا حدش سمى عليك 
إدفع بقه ياحلو :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مشاركتك كانت اخر واحدة فيها كده عليك تدفع عن الباقى

 لا ياحدق 
أنت هاتدبسه لوحده 
كلكم مشتركين فى المؤامره قصدى فى العربية

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا سمير باشا انت مش عارف انا شاريها من كام  
> انا مش هصيف بسببها لمدة 10 سنين

 لا تلومن إلا نفسك 
المفروض ده يعلمك درس ويعلمنا كلنا
إنك تحط مستهدف تخرج عنده 
وكمان تحط نقطه لوقف الخسارة
فاكر لما قولتلك وقف خسارتك نقطة شرائك 
كسبتك حلو مش وحش وقلبت عليك بخسارة 
ربنا يعوض عليك إن شاء الله

----------


## remo

> لا تلومن إلا نفسك 
> المفروض ده يعلمك درس ويعلمنا كلنا
> إنك تحط مستهدف تخرج عنده 
> وكمان تحط نقطه لوقف الخسارة
> فاكر لما قولتلك وقف خسارتك نقطة شرائك 
> كسبتك حلو مش وحش وقلبت عليك بخسارة  ربنا يعوض عليك إن شاء الله

  
ان شاء الله ربنا يعوض الجميع فعلا غلط يا نور  بس انت رأيك اية ؟ 
والخبر اللى سمعتة بتاع صرف الاسهم المجانية قبل يوم 20 دة هياثر فى السهم؟ :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> ان شاء الله ربنا يعوض الجميع فعلا غلط يا نور  بس انت رأيك اية ؟ 
> والخبر اللى سمعتة بتاع صرف الاسهم المجانية قبل يوم 20 دة هياثر فى السهم؟[/SIZE]

 الورقه لحد دلوقتى مش واضح إيد لميكر فيها
يبقى زى قلتها 
من غير ميكر ولا هاتروح ولا هاتيجى

----------


## fxesary

السلام عليكم 
ازيك  يا نور باشا 
ياترى السوق رايح فين الاسبوع القادم 
والكابلات باترى توصيتهاا  ايه 
وايه اخبار الميكر 
هو ناوى على ايه 
وممكن نشترى امته 
لك منى خالص التحيه

----------


## abosalah

المصرية للاتصالات ووسيناريو فنى بحت متوقع 
أكيد الرسم بيقول انا قصدى ايه 
يا ريت ابداء رأيكم ...    :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> المصرية للاتصالات ووسيناريو فنى بحت متوقع 
> أكيد الرسم بيقول انا قصدى ايه 
> يا ريت ابداء رأيكم ...

  لكن من الرسم واضح انه المصرية للاتصالات عاملة قمتين هابطين وقاعين هابطين وعشان نحكم بالصعود لابد من كسر القناة الهابطة

----------


## abosalah

> لكن من الرسم واضح انه المصرية للاتصالات عاملة قمتين هابطين وقاعين هابطين وعشان نحكم بالصعود لابد من كسر القناة الهابطة

 تمام يا استاذ سمير كلامك  همسه: انا بشتغل فى الشركه اساساً وعندى ولاء  :Wink Smile:  وعمر  ههههههه 
رأى شخصى بعيداًُ عن التحليلات ان هذا السهم فى غضون 1:2 سيصبح 40 او50 ويمكن اكتر وبكره تشوف  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام يا استاذ سمير كلامك  همسه: انا بشتغل فى الشركه اساساً وعندى ولاء  وعمر  ههههههه 
> رأى شخصى بعيداًُ عن التحليلات ان هذا السهم فى غضون 1:2 سيصبح 40 او50 ويمكن اكتر وبكره تشوف

 يعنى نشترى على ضمانتك  :Big Grin: 
يعنى ايه 2:1 تقصد سنة او اتنين

----------


## abosalah

> يعنى نشترى على ضمانتك 
> يعنى ايه 2:1 تقصد سنة او اتنين

 اقصد من سنه الى سنتين بس كتب انجليزى  :Big Grin:  
براحتك يا استاذ سمير لو معاك كام مليون مش محتاجهم دلوقتى ممكن تشترى كام مليون سهم كده  :18:  
ربنا يديك ويدينا طوله العمر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abosalah

طلب صغير 
ياريت من تعامل مع شركه اونست او اى حد يعرف المعلومات دى ضرورى لانى مش لاقيها فى موقعهم للاسف   :Ohmy:   *1- هل يوجد حد ادنى لفتح الحساب لديهم ؟؟ وكم هو  ؟؟* *2- كم مصاريف فتح الحساب - مع العلم انى مكود فى البورصه  - ؟؟* *3- كم عموله الشراء او البيع لكل 1000 جنية  ؟؟* *4- بالنسبة للتداول عبر الانترنت علمت ان شركتهم مرخص  لها التعامل عبر الانترنت ؟؟ فما هى الاليه للتداول عبر الانترت وكيف يتم  ؟؟*   *وأخيرا اشكركم على سعه  صدركم*  *تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> ازيك  يا نور باشا 
> ياترى السوق رايح فين الاسبوع القادم 
> والكابلات باترى توصيتهاا  ايه 
> وايه اخبار الميكر 
> هو ناوى على ايه 
> وممكن نشترى امته 
> لك منى خالص التحيه

 هذا الأسبوع نتوقع صعود للسوق على معظم قطاعاته
وقد نكون أنهينا التصحيح وقد يكون لا 
وإذا لم نكن أنهينا التصحيح 
أتوقع صعود ثم هبوط مره أخيرة وبعدها ننطلق

----------


## نور المصرى

> المصرية للاتصالات ووسيناريو فنى بحت متوقع 
> أكيد الرسم بيقول انا قصدى ايه 
> يا ريت ابداء رأيكم ...

 الإتصالات أصبح سهم إستثمارى ومن الأسهم المفضله لدى الأجانب
نظرتى لهذا السهم أن فى الفترة الصعودية القادمة للسوق التى قد تستمر لمدة 
تتراوح من 8 شهور إلى سنة
أن نرى سهم الإتصالات بين منطقة 28ج إلى 30ج على الأقل

----------


## نور المصرى

إن شاء الله نتوقع صعود إبتداء من جلسة اليوم 
قد لانكون أنهينا التصحيح
وقد يكون أمامنا هبوط أخير قبل الصعود النهائى
وتمركطزنا فى الموجه الخامسة الصاعدة إن شاء الله 
لكن للسيولة الخارجية عليها الشراء فى هذه المناطق السعرية الممتازة
وعدم التردد فى الشراء
السوق عندما يطلق صافرة الإنطلاق
ماحدش على رصيف المحطة هايقدر ينط فى القطر

----------


## نور المصرى

ماجد شوقى لجريدة المال 
تقديم كافة التسهيلات لشركات خارج المقصورة
حتى تستطيع دخول المقصورة
والإكتفاء بميزانية 6 شهور فقط
مع تقديم خطة عمل لبعد خول المقصورة  
مبروووووووك

----------


## نور المصرى

يالا ياجماعه 
المؤسسات   *بسك على السوق*   :Big Grin:

----------


## الصقر العربي

> ماجد شوقى لجريدة المال 
> تقديم كافة التسهيلات لشركات خارج المقصورة
> حتى تستطيع دخول المقصورة
> والإكتفاء بميزانية 6 شهور فقط
> مع تقديم خطة عمل لبعد خول المقصورة  
> مبروووووووك

  :18: أي عدد لجريده المال بتاع النهارده؟ أنا بحثت في ميست و مباشر و لكن لم أجد الخبر

----------


## نور المصرى

> أي عدد لجريده المال بتاع النهارده؟ أنا بحثت في ميست و مباشر و لكن لم أجد الخبر

 
عدد اليوم
وللأمانه لم أقرأه بعينى

----------


## abosalah

> الإتصالات أصبح سهم إستثمارى ومن الأسهم المفضله لدى الأجانب
> نظرتى لهذا السهم أن فى الفترة الصعودية القادمة للسوق التى قد تستمر لمدة 
> تتراوح من 8 شهور إلى سنة
> أن نرى سهم الإتصالات بين منطقة 28ج إلى 30ج على الأقل

  :Good:    

> إن شاء الله نتوقع صعود إبتداء من جلسة اليوم 
> قد لانكون أنهينا التصحيح
> وقد يكون أمامنا هبوط أخير قبل الصعود النهائى
> وتمركطزنا فى الموجه الخامسة الصاعدة إن شاء الله 
> لكن للسيولة الخارجية عليها الشراء فى هذه المناطق السعرية الممتازة
> وعدم التردد فى الشراء
> السوق عندما يطلق صافرة الإنطلاق
> ماحدش على رصيف المحطة هايقدر ينط فى القطر

 كلامك كله حكم يا استاذنا  :Eh S(7):  
كان عندى سؤال صغير 
كنت سمعت منك كلمه كده (الميكر) هل تقصد صناع السوق يعنى الحيتان  :Big Grin:  ولا الشركة نفسها ؟؟

----------


## abosalah

> طلب صغير 
> ياريت من تعامل مع شركه اونست او اى حد يعرف المعلومات دى ضرورى لانى مش لاقيها فى موقعهم للاسف   *1- هل يوجد حد ادنى لفتح الحساب لديهم ؟؟ وكم هو ؟؟* *2- كم مصاريف فتح الحساب - مع العلم انى مكود فى البورصه - ؟؟* *3- كم عموله الشراء او البيع لكل 1000 جنية ؟؟* *4- بالنسبة للتداول عبر الانترنت علمت ان شركتهم مرخص لها التعامل عبر الانترنت ؟؟ فما هى الاليه للتداول عبر الانترت وكيف يتم ؟؟*   *وأخيرا اشكركم على سعه صدركم*  *تقبلوا تحياتي*

 ياريت يا جماعه حد يفيدنى فى الاستفسار ده واكون شاكر جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

> كلامك كله حكم يا استاذنا  
> كان عندى سؤال صغير 
> كنت سمعت منك كلمه كده (الميكر) هل تقصد صناع السوق يعنى الحيتان  ولا الشركة نفسها ؟؟

 ميكر ماركت تطلق على صناع السوق وهم المؤسسات 
ميكر السهم أو الهامور 
هو شخص/أشخاص  يتحكم فى السهم صعودا أو هبوطا

----------


## نور المصرى

> طلب صغير 
> ياريت من تعامل مع شركه اونست او اى حد يعرف المعلومات دى ضرورى لانى مش لاقيها فى موقعهم للاسف    *1- هل يوجد حد ادنى لفتح الحساب لديهم ؟؟ وكم هو  ؟؟* *2- كم مصاريف فتح الحساب - مع العلم انى مكود فى البورصه  - ؟؟* *3- كم عموله الشراء او البيع لكل 1000 جنية  ؟؟* *4- بالنسبة للتداول عبر الانترنت علمت ان شركتهم مرخص  لها التعامل عبر الانترنت ؟؟ فما هى الاليه للتداول عبر الانترت وكيف يتم  ؟؟*   *وأخيرا اشكركم على سعه  صدركم*  *تقبلوا تحياتي*

  هاجاوب عليك بإجابات مختلفه شوية 
شوف ياسيدى أنا ماتعاملتش مع أونست
لكن إتعاملت مع بايونيير وميراج ونايل وان بروكر وإنترناشيونال والفراعنة وبرايم 
وعربية أون لاين 
بصراحة عربية كان فيها مشاكل الأول
لكن الأن رقم واحد فى السوق وعن تجربة شخصية   
مميزات عربية أون لاين 
وإذا وجدت الإختلاف يميل لأى شركة فيهم أنصحك بالتعامل مع المميزات الأكثر   هل يوجد حد ادنى لفتح الحساب لديهم ؟؟ وكم هو  ؟؟
نعم يوجد 25000ج نقدية أو أسهم
يعنى لو عميل فى شركة تانية تحول أسهمك لهم تكون الحد الأدنى لقيمتها 25000ج   كم مصاريف فتح الحساب - مع العلم انى مكود فى البورصه  - ؟؟
لا توجد أى مصاريف لفتح الحساب سواء مكود أم لا  كم عموله الشراء او البيع لكل 1000 جنية  ؟؟
3ج لكل ألف + 1ج حفظ   إجمالى 4ج فى الألف 
ومع زيادة البيع والشراء تخفض ل 2.25 فى الألف حتى 1.5ج فى الألف بحد أقصى  ما هى الاليه للتداول عبر الانترت وكيف يتم  ؟؟
يكون لك كلمة سر تدخل بها على حسابك من صفحة الويب
وتدخل أوامر البيع والشراء الخاصة بك
وتستعلم عن رصيدك وتستخرج كشف حساب عن عملياتك وأيضا العمليات التى طلبت تنفيذها ولم تنفذ
يعنى إفرض وضعت أوردر وشيلته تقدر ترجعله بعد كده وتعرف إنت عملت إيه بالظبط
أو تشترك مع ميست يرو ب 50ج شهريا ويتم إعطائك شاشة متابعة لحظية تتابع بها الأسهم
وتقدر تنفذ البيع والشراء من شاشة ميست مباشرة بدون الدخول على الويب   مميزات أخرى
سرعة فائقة فى تنفيذ الأوردارت مجربة شخصيا
كريدت 50% على المحفظ من يوم الأحد حتى يوم الخميس
يمكن التداول بنظام ال same day   T+0  بدون عمولات إضافية
يمكن تبييت الأوردارت حتى التاريخ الذى تحدده
يمكن وضع الأوردرات قبل الجلسة بساعة ونصف
سحب فورى من حسابك من الموقع إلى حسابك الشخصى فىالبنك 
بدون الذهاب إلى الشركة ويكون فى رصيدك فى البنك فى نفس اليوم وتستطيع
سحبه بكارت الصرف ATM
تأمين سحب الأموال
لا يجوز تحويل الأموال إلى أى حساب فى أى بنك بإسم شخص أخر غير صاحب الحساب   وأخيرا اشكركم على سعه  صدركم 
لا شكر على واجب وأى حاجه عايزها أو عايز تحول لعربية أون لاين
راسلنى على الخاص

----------


## abosalah

شكرا لك يا استاذ نور على سعه صدرك واجاباتك الوافيه   :Regular Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق تجميع ماحدش يخاف
ويرمى أسهمه 
السيولة الخارجية ده وقت الشراء على مراحل

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

مصادر بالبورصة تستبعد تعديلا في الأوزان النسبية للمؤشر الوفد المصرية GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 21 , '06:41:00' );الاثنين 21 يوليو 2008 9:41 ص  استبعدت مصادر وثيقة بالبورصة حدوث أي تعديل في الأوزان النسبية لأسهم المؤشر الرئيسي "كاس 30" على خلفية التراجعات التي شهدتها البورصة في معظم تعاملات الأسبوع الماضي.  وقالت المصادر التي رفضت الكشف عن هويتها: إن استحواذ الأسهم القيادية وفي مقدمتها أوراسكوم تليكوم على وزن نسبي من المؤشر وتأثير أدائه على باقي الأسهم لكونه أحد الأسهم التي يتم التداول عليها في بورصة لندن لا يعني بالضرورة تعديله أو خفض نسبته بسبب التراجعات التي يشهدها السهم في حالة تراجعه ببورصة لندن.  وقال: "إنه يتم تعديل المؤشر كل 6 أشهر فلماذا كل هذا القلق بسبب الانخفاضات التي تتم بصورة عادية في كل بورصات العالم".  وأضاف "إن المستثمرين دائما ينظرون للجزء الفارغ من الكوب فقط متسائلا: لماذا لا يتحدث أحد عند ارتفاع المؤشر ولماذا لا يكون الحديث سوى في حالة الانخفاض؟.  وأشار إلى أن الشغل الشاغل الآن في البورصة هو عملية التطوير وإصدار السندات وليس الالتفات إلى المؤشر والأسهم المكونة له.

----------


## abosalah

*هبوط البورصة المصرية بعد عمليات بيع لجنى الارباح 21/7/2008* 
البورصة المصرية - رويترز *القاهرة-محرر مصراوي-* هبط المؤشر الرئيسى للبورصة المصرية فى ختام تعاملات الاثنين بنسبة 31ر1 فى المائة متأثرا بموجة بيع من جانب المستثمرين الأجانب على بعض الاسهم القيادية والمنتقاة فى عمليات سريعة لجنى الأرباح، قابلها عمليات شراء من جانب المستثمرين المصريين والعرب.
وأوضح وسطاء بالسوق أن عمليات البيع التى شهدها السوق الاثنين كانت متوقعة لجنى الأرباح فى ظل المكاسب التى حققها المؤشر الاحد.
فقد خسر مؤشر " كاس 30" - الذى يقيس أداء أنشط 30 شركة مقيدة بالسوق - لدى الاقفال بنسبة 31ر1 فى المائة بما يعادل 26ر124 نقطة ليغلق على مستوى 91ر9350 نقطة، فيما تخطت القيمة الإجمالية للتداولات مليار جنيه.
وكان مؤشر "كاس" قد قفز لدى اقفال تعاملات الاحد بنسبة 27ر1 فى المائة بما يعادل 92ر118 نقطة.  
وقال خبراء ماليون إن عمليات البيع التى شهدتها بعض الأسهم الكبرى ذات الوزن النسبى فى مؤشر ( كاس 30 ) من جانب المستثمرين الاجانب ومن بينها سهم "أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة الذي تراجع بأكثر من 2 في المائة قد دفعت مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي إلى الإنزلاق نحو التراجع.
وأوضحوا أن مؤشر كاس استهل تعاملاته بارتفاع هامشي بلغت نسبته 03ر0 في المائة ولكن سرعان ما حول دفته الى التراجع فى منتصف التعاملات متأثرا بعمليات البيع السريعة على الأسهم المنتقاة لجنى الأرباح.
وأشاروا إلى أن عمليات الشراء التي قام بها المستثمرين العرب والمصريين خلال تعاملات اليوم حدت نسبيا من إنزلاق المؤشر.
ولفتوا إلى أن أسهم المضاربات التى ارتفعت بشكل قوى أمس شهدت هى الاخرى عمليات بيع لجنى الارباح مما ساعد على انزلاق المؤشر نحو التراجع .
وأشاروا إلى أن قطاع "خدمات مالية - باستثناء البنوك" استحوذ على أكثر من 24 فى المائة من إجمالى قيمة تداولات السوق ..فيما استحوذ المستثمرين الافراد على ما يزيد عن 63 فى المائة من التداولات.  *المصدر: وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط.* 
أبشروا واصبروا  :Regular Smile:  ,,, بينى وبينكم انا متفائل خير ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المصرى   _مش متابعها دلوقتى يا أبو عمرو 
أنا متابع الأسد إيجيترانس
كنت لسه هانط فيه على 34 وطار منى_  
انا سبقتك واخدتها الاسبوع الماضى على 30.25   :Untitled3:  :Untitled3:  :Untitled3:  ما ننساش نبيع قبل يوم 30/7

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

ومازال البيع العشوائي للأفراد المصريين مستمرا مش ممكن مش ممكن الاجانب شراء  والعرب شراء والمؤسسات شراء والأفراد المصريين بيع بيع بيع بأسعار لاتصدق

----------


## abosalah

> ومازال البيع العشوائي للأفراد المصريين مستمرا   مش ممكن مش ممكن الاجانب شراء  والعرب شراء والمؤسسات شراء والأفراد المصريين بيع بيع بيع بأسعار لاتصدق

 اهلا استاذ ابو عمرو ... كلامك مظبوط بس خلينا مع الاجانب والعرب والمؤسسات اضمن  :Big Grin:  
زى ما الاستاذ نور قال السوق فى هذه الحاله سوق شراء للى خارج السوق لان لو القطار طلع محدش هيلحقه  :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اهلا استاذ ابو عمرو ... كلامك مظبوط بس خلينا مع الاجانب والعرب والمؤسسات اضمن  
> زى ما الاستاذ نور قال السوق فى هذه الحاله سوق شراء للى خارج السوق لان لو القطار طلع محدش هيلحقه

 اذيك يا استاذنا اية اخبارك  يارب تكون بخير  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

وبشر الصابرين الخير كل الخير بعون الله الاسبوع القادمزيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية المصرية لخدمات النقل والتجاره (ايجترانس) قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر للشركة / المصرية لخدمات النقل والتجارة " ايجيترانس " من 48.75 مليون جنيه إلي 56.062.500 جنيه بزيادة قدرها 7.312.500 جنيه موزعة على 731.250 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد ( الإصدار الثامن ) بالجدول غير الرسمى ( 2 ) والزيادة ممولة بالكامل عن طريق توزيعات الارباح وفقا للقوائم المالية فى 31\12\2007. علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأربعاء الموافق 30\7\2008 بواقع 1.5 سهم مجاني لكل 10 اسهم أصلية . 2- أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 31\7\2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1 : ص 8 ) 5.606.250 سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). * علما بان اسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية  
زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة / النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد من 280.951.780 جنيه إلي 373.033.555 جنيه بزيادة قدرها 92.081.775 جنيه موزعة على 18.416.355 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 5 جنيه للسهم الواحد ( الإصدار الثانى عشر ) بالجدول الرسمى ( 1 ) والزيادة ممولة من الارباح المرحلة وفقا للمركز المالى فى 31\12\2007 . علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأربعاء الموافق 30\7\2008 بواقع 0.327749392 سهم مجاني لكل 1 سهم أصلي . 2- أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 31\7\2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1 : ص 12 ) 74.606.711 سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). * علما بان اسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية ومدرجة بمؤشر Dow Jones DJ CASE Egypt Titans 20 Index  
زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية البنك التجارى الدولى - مصر قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر للبنك / التجارى الدولى " مصر " من 1.95 مليار جنيه إلي 2.925 مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 975 مليون جنيه موزعة على 97.5 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد ( الإصدار الثانى عشر ) بالجدول الرسمى ( 1 ) والزيادة ممولة بالكامل خصما من رصيد الاحتياطي العام الظاهر بالقوائم المالية فى 31\12\2007. علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأربعاء الموافق 30\7\2008 بواقع 1 سهم مجاني لكل 2 سهم أصلي . 2- أن تدرج أسهم البنك بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 31\7\2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1 :ص 12 ) 292.5 مليون سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). * علما بان اسهم البنك من اسهم الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية ومدرجة بمؤشر CASE 30 ، ومؤشر Dow Jones DJ CASE Egypt Titans 20 Index  
زيادة راس المال مصر للاسواق الحرة قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة / مصر للاسواق الحرة من 52.5 مليون جنيه إلي 62.5 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 10 مليون جنيه موزعة على 10 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 1 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار الثامن ) بالجدول الرسمى ( 1 ) والزيادة مسدد بالكامل نقدا طرحت للاكتتاب العام دون اعمال حقوق الاولوية وبقيمة عادلة قدرها 8.25 جنيه للسهم الواحد . 2- أن تدرج اسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة على قاعدة البيانات اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 28\7\2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1 : ص 8 ) 62.5 مليون سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). * علما بان اسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية .  
زيادة راس المال و تجزئة القيمة الاسمية المالية و الصناعية المصرية قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر للشركة /المالية والصناعية المصرية من 519762240 جنيه الى 693016320 جنيه بزيادة قدرها 173254080 جنيه موزعة على 4331352 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 40 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار السادس عشر ) بالجدول الرسمى ( 1 )، وقد تم تمويل هذه الزيادة من توزيعات ارباح السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31\12\2007 بنحو 68.015 مليون جنيه (64.970 مليون جنيه حصة المساهمين , 3.045 مليون جنيه ما تم تخفيضه من حصة مجلس ادارة الشركة) ومن الاحتياطيات نحو 99.984 مليون جنيه ومن الفائض المرحل نحو 5.255 مليون جنيه . علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأربعاء الموافق 30\7\2008 بواقع 1 سهم مجاني لكل 3 سهم أصلي . 2- أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 31\7\2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1: ص 16 ) 17325408سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). * علما بان اسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية . 3- تجزئة القيمة الاسمية لسهم الشركة / المالية والصناعية المصرية من 40 جنيه إلي 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد براس مال قدرة 693016320 جنيه موزع على 69301632 سهم ( بدلا من 17325408 سهم ) بالقيمة الاسمية ومقدارها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد بعد تعديلها (ممثلا فى ستة عشر اصدارات) بالجدول الرسمي ( 1 ) . 4- على أن تدرج اسهـم الشركة بعد التجزئة على قاعـدة البيانات اعتبـارا من بداية جلسـة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 7\8\2008 وعلى أن يتم قسمة آخر سعر إقفال على 4 وذلك لتحديد سعر الفتح . على أن تدرج كما يلي : - ( ص 1 : ص 16 ) 69301632 سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ).

----------


## abosalah

> اذيك يا استاذنا اية اخبارك يارب تكون بخير

 استاذ ايه بس يا ابو عمرو هتكبرنى كده  :Big Grin:  
واحشنى والله   همسه: شكلك كده سبت الفوركس  :Emoticon1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماجد شوقى لجريدة المال 
> تقديم كافة التسهيلات لشركات خارج المقصورة
> حتى تستطيع دخول المقصورة
> والإكتفاء بميزانية 6 شهور فقط
> مع تقديم خطة عمل لبعد خول المقصورة  
> مبروووووووك

 نور باشا انا سمعت امبارح ان الخبر ده طلع اشاعة

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا انا سمعت امبارح ان الخبر ده طلع اشاعة

 النص كالآتى  
ولفت الاستاذ / ماجد شوقي الى أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد الورقة المالية ولو لم يتوفر فيها أحد هذه الشروط على ان تتعهد الشركة بإستيفاء هذه الشروط خلال سنة على الاكثر من تاريخ القيد 
وأشار الى أنه يجب على الشركة تقديم قوائمها المالية معتمدة من أحد مراقبى الحسابات المعتمدين من الهيئة عن سنة مالية كاملة على الاقل ومعدة وفقا لمعايير المراجعة المعمول بها وان تكون معتمدة من الجمعية العامة للشركة.  
..........وأوضح أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد أوراق الشركات التى لم تصدر قوائم عن سنة مالية كاملة فى حال تقديم الشركة المصدرة خطط عمل للسنوات القادمة تحدد فيها الارباح المتوقعة على ان تكون هذه الخطط معتمدة من الراعى أو أحد المستشارين الماليين المعتمدين لدى الهيئة اى ان هناك مرونه واضحه و كبيره من اجل مصلحه الشركات و المساهمين و الهيئه و البورصه هى اداه بناء و تشجيع و ليست اداه هدم .

----------


## سمير صيام

> النص كالآتى  
> ولفت الاستاذ / ماجد شوقي الى أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد الورقة المالية ولو لم يتوفر فيها أحد هذه الشروط على ان تتعهد الشركة بإستيفاء هذه الشروط خلال سنة على الاكثر من تاريخ القيد 
> وأشار الى أنه يجب على الشركة تقديم قوائمها المالية معتمدة من أحد مراقبى الحسابات المعتمدين من الهيئة عن سنة مالية كاملة على الاقل ومعدة وفقا لمعايير المراجعة المعمول بها وان تكون معتمدة من الجمعية العامة للشركة.  
> ..........وأوضح أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد أوراق الشركات التى لم تصدر قوائم عن سنة مالية كاملة فى حال تقديم الشركة المصدرة خطط عمل للسنوات القادمة تحدد فيها الارباح المتوقعة على ان تكون هذه الخطط معتمدة من الراعى أو أحد المستشارين الماليين المعتمدين لدى الهيئة اى ان هناك مرونه واضحه و كبيره من اجل مصلحه الشركات و المساهمين و الهيئه و البورصه هى اداه بناء و تشجيع و ليست اداه هدم .

 تمام ياغالى

----------


## الصقر العربي

> النص كالآتى  
> ولفت الاستاذ / ماجد شوقي الى أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد الورقة المالية ولو لم يتوفر فيها أحد هذه الشروط على ان تتعهد الشركة بإستيفاء هذه الشروط خلال سنة على الاكثر من تاريخ القيد 
> وأشار الى أنه يجب على الشركة تقديم قوائمها المالية معتمدة من أحد مراقبى الحسابات المعتمدين من الهيئة عن سنة مالية كاملة على الاقل ومعدة وفقا لمعايير المراجعة المعمول بها وان تكون معتمدة من الجمعية العامة للشركة.  
> ..........وأوضح أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد أوراق الشركات التى لم تصدر قوائم عن سنة مالية كاملة فى حال تقديم الشركة المصدرة خطط عمل للسنوات القادمة تحدد فيها الارباح المتوقعة على ان تكون هذه الخطط معتمدة من الراعى أو أحد المستشارين الماليين المعتمدين لدى الهيئة اى ان هناك مرونه واضحه و كبيره من اجل مصلحه الشركات و المساهمين و الهيئه و البورصه هى اداه بناء و تشجيع و ليست اداه هدم .

 الخبر ده بيتكلم عن شركات بورصه النيل للمشروعات الصغيره علي ما أعتقد

----------


## نور المصرى

> الخبر ده بيتكلم عن شركات بورصه النيل للمشروعات الصغيره علي ما أعتقد

 جايز 
ده النص اللى وصلنى  
سأتأكد وأخبركم

----------


## نور المصرى

شروط القيد ببورصة النيل ... 
وحول شروط القيد بالبورصة الجديدة.. أوضح الاستاذ /ماجد شوقى أن بورصة النيل تسمح بقيد الشركات التى يقل رأسمالها المصدر عن 25 مليون جنيه بحد أدنى 500 الف جنيه وبحد أدنى لعدد الاسهم 100 الف سهم.  
وقال إن البورصة الجديدة تشترط أن تكون الاوراق المالية مقيدة بنظام الايداع والقيد المركزى وألا يتضمن النظام الاساسى للشركة او شروط الاصدار أية قيود على تداول الاوراق المالية المطلوب قيدها.  
وأضاف أن البورصة تشترط ايضا ان تكون الشركة مصدرة الاوراق المالية قد أصدرت القوائم المالية الخاصة بها لسنة مالية واحدة على الأقل سابقة على تاريخ الطلب وألا تقل حقوق المساهمين عن السنة المالية السابقة لتاريخ القيد عن 50 فى المائة من رأس المال المدفوع.  
وأشار إلى أن من بين شروط القيد أن يكون رأس المال مدفوع بالكامل وبقيمة إسمية للسهم تتراوح ما بين جنيه واحد وخمسة جنيهات، وألا تقل الاوراق المالية المطروحة للتداول عن 10 فى المائة من مجموعة الاوراق المصدرة وألا يقل عدد المساهمين عن 25 مساهما. 
ولفت الاستاذ / ماجد شوقي الى أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد الورقة المالية ولو لم يتوفر فيها أحد هذه الشروط على ان تتعهد الشركة بإستيفاء هذه الشروط خلال سنة على الاكثر من تاريخ القيد 
وأشار الى أنه يجب على الشركة تقديم قوائمها المالية معتمدة من أحد مراقبى الحسابات المعتمدين من الهيئة عن سنة مالية كاملة على الاقل ومعدة وفقا لمعايير المراجعة المعمول بها وان تكون معتمدة من الجمعية العامة للشركة.  
..........وأوضح أنه يجوز للجنة القيد قبول قيد أوراق الشركات التى لم تصدر قوائم عن سنة مالية كاملة فى حال تقديم الشركة المصدرة خطط عمل للسنوات القادمة تحدد فيها الارباح المتوقعة على ان تكون هذه الخطط معتمدة من الراعى أو أحد المستشارين الماليين المعتمدين لدى الهيئة اى ان هناك مرونه واضحه و كبيره من اجل مصلحه الشركات و المساهمين و الهيئه و البورصه هى اداه بناء و تشجيع و ليست اداه هدم .

----------


## الصقر العربي

نور باشا ياريت تعملنا تحليل لسهم aic لأنه واخد جزء كبير من محافظ كثير منا و ما أفضل الطرق للتعامل معه و هل ممكن فعلا نشوف 4 و5 جنيه و لا بقا صعب شويه و شكرا يا زعيم

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ياريت تعملنا تحليل لسهم aic لأنه واخد جزء كبير من محافظ كثير منا و ما أفضل الطرق للتعامل معه و هل ممكن فعلا نشوف 4 و5 جنيه و لا بقا صعب شويه و شكرا يا زعيم

 معلش ماكنتش معاكم النهارده 
إيه أى سى هاتشوف فيها أحلى أرقام
بس زى ماقولنا إستثمار
ومن لايصبر لايربح 
وأفضل الطرق تريدات بنصف الكمية
نراقب دعومها ومقاومتها ونشتغل عليهنا تريدات

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> معلش ماكنتش معاكم النهارده 
> إيه أى سى هاتشوف فيها أحلى أرقام
> بس زى ماقولنا إستثمار
> ومن لايصبر لايربح 
> وأفضل الطرق تريدات بنصف الكمية
> نراقب دعومها ومقاومتها ونشتغل عليهنا تريدات

  
ازيك يا استاذى 
فينك مش باين لية  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> ازيك يا استاذى 
> فينك مش باين لية

  
صباح الخير على الجميع 
معلش جمعه وسبت بحاول أبعد عن الكمبيوتر شوية 
أسبوع موفق إن شاء الله 
لازال الوضع كما هو تعريض للتجميع 
وننتظر البدء فى الموجه الخامسة الصاعدة المليئة بالخيرات إن شاء الله
أى إستفسار أنا موجود

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد  
وتحرك قريب

----------


## abosalah

صباح الفل يا نور باشا 
الموضوع من غيرك مضلم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا نور باشا 
> الموضوع من غيرك مضلم

 الموضوع منور بيكم 
السوق اليوم غاية فى الروعة 
لكن مانجريش ورا أسهم طلعت جامد 
من يومين قولتلكم كل الأسهم على دعوم رائعة
والشراء جيد 
لو حد سمع الكلام هايكون أسهمه متسوية دلوقتى
وأى حركة غدر يجنى أرباحه

----------


## abosalah

> الموضوع منور بيكم 
> السوق اليوم غاية فى الروعة 
> لكن مانجريش ورا أسهم طلعت جامد 
> من يومين قولتلكم كل الأسهم على دعوم رائعة
> والشراء جيد 
> لو حد سمع الكلام هايكون أسهمه متسوية دلوقتى
> وأى حركة غدر يجنى أرباحه

 سمعنا الكلام يا باشا وماشيين بخطى ثابته ان شاء الله  :AA:  
فى رايك ايه اخبار الكابلات ؟؟ ادينى كام دعم وكام مقاومه كده  :013:

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات 2.07 دعم
2.21 مقاومة

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووووووووول 
اليكووووووووووووو  المركز المالى تم توثيقة مع محضر الجمعية وتم ارسالهم الى الهيئة العامة اليوم وباذن الله هيكون الورق فى اقرب لجنة قيد للنظر فية وهى لجنة قيد يوم الاربعاء القادم وفى حالة اتخاذ القرار المرتقب نجد السهم داخل المقصورة تانى يوم الخميس او على الاكثر يوم الاحد القادم باذن الله اما بالنسبة لاسهم الاكتتاب متوقع ادراجها يوم 25/8 لذلك حافظوا على اسهمكم لانها تنتظر طفرة محترمة تتناسب مع هذة الاحداث القوية باذن الله اليكو سهم يستحق الاستثمار والله الموفق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> منقوووووووووووول 
> اليكووووووووووووو  المركز المالى تم توثيقة مع محضر الجمعية وتم ارسالهم الى الهيئة العامة اليوم وباذن الله هيكون الورق فى اقرب لجنة قيد للنظر فية وهى لجنة قيد يوم الاربعاء القادم وفى حالة اتخاذ القرار المرتقب نجد السهم داخل المقصورة تانى يوم الخميس او على الاكثر يوم الاحد القادم باذن الله اما بالنسبة لاسهم الاكتتاب متوقع ادراجها يوم 25/8 لذلك حافظوا على اسهمكم لانها تنتظر طفرة محترمة تتناسب مع هذة الاحداث القوية باذن الله اليكو سهم يستحق الاستثمار والله الموفق للجميع

 
المركز المالى والميزانية تعتمد من الهيئة خلال أسبوعين بحد أقصى
وبعد ذلك يعرض على لجنة القيد 
عموما هانت صبرنا كتيييييييير

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

يقرا بعنايه  *قال مسئولو شركة السادس من أكتوبر للتنمية والاستثمار "سوديك" أن تركيزها ينصب حاليا على تعظيم العوائد من الأراضي التي في حوزتها حاليا والبالغ مساحتها 4.8 مليون متر والمحافظة على تحقيق أعلى العوائد بين الشركات العاملة في القطاع، مع زيادة هذا المخزون بما يتراوح بين 2 و3 ملايين متر خلال الأشهر المقبلة، بالتركيز على القاهرة الكبرى والمدن الجديدة المحيطة بها، قبل الانطلاق إلى السواحل.*  *وكشفوا في تصريحات لـ"المال" عن اعتزام الشركة إنفاق 5 مليارات جنيه خلال الخمس سنوات المقبلة، تتوزع بين 4 مليارات جنيه لأعمال المقاولات بمشروعات الجريا وإيست وويست تاون، ومليار جنيه لشراء أراضي واستثمارات مختلفة لدعم ميزانية الشركة.*  *وقال ماهر مقصود العضو المنتدب لشركة سوديك أن زيادة مخزون الأراضي المملوكة للشركة لا يعد هدفا في حد ذاته، حيث ينصب تركيز سوديك على تحقيق أكبر قدر من العوائد من المشروعات التي تقيمها، وأن تكون هذه العوائد أعلى من المتوسطات السائدة بالقطاع بما يحقق طموحات المساهمين، علاوة على بناء محفظة من المشروعات التي تولد عوائد إيجارية تتيح للشركة تدفقات نقدية مستمرة، مشيرا إلى أن الوحدات التي لن يتم بيعها في مشروعي أيست تاون وويست تاون سيتم تأجيرها للعملاء ومن المنتظر أن تحقق قرابة 2 مليار جنيه إيجارات سنوية عقب الانتهاء من تنفيذ وتشغيل المشروعين.*  *وأشار أحمد دبوس المدير المالي بالشركة إلى أن سوديك تسعى لتطوير كافة الأراضي التي تمتلكها وفق خطط معدة مسبقا لكل قطعة منها بعيدا عن المضاربة في الأراضي، مشيرا إلى ارتفاع أوراق القبض الخاصة بالشركة إلى مليار جنيه مؤخرا مقابل 70 مليون جنيه في عام 2005.*  *وضرب مقصود مثالا للمشروعات مرتفعة العوائد بمشروع القطامية بلازا الذي تقيمه الشركة حاليا، ويضم 546 شقة بالقرب من الجامعة الأمريكية على مساحة 126 ألف متر، وهو ما أرجعه بابتكار الشركة نموذجا جديدا من المشاريع العقارية لتلبية رغبات العملاء الباحثين عن التمتع بنمط المعيشة بالفيلات ولكن داخل الشقق، مشيرا إلى أن عوائد هذا المشروع أفضل من عوائد مشروع الجريا الذي يتكون مما يزيد على ألف فيلا.*  *وأوضح أن الشركة ستطلب من المساهمين في السنوات التي ستتعرض خلالها لتراجع في الأرباح بسبب إلتزامها بالمعيار المحاسبي الخاص بإدارج أرباحها من المشروعات عند التسليم فقط، ستطلب منهم الإطلاع على ميزانياتها وأرباحها المتوقعة خلال الأعوام المقبلة.*  *واستبعد مقصود أن تتجه سوديك للتوسع خارج البلاد، مشيرا إلى القوة التي يتمتع بها فريق الإدارة في مصر، وقدرته على توليد عوائد مرتفعة، وهو الهدف الرئيسي للشركة، من المشروعات التي يتم إقامتها في مصر بالمقارنة بالشركات العربية القادمة للبلاد، علاوة على سعي سوديك لتلبية رغبات المساهمين بها وعدم تعديل توجهاتهم الاستثمارية، حيث يساهم بالشركة صناديق استثمار تمتلك نحو 50% من أسهمها بالإضافة لمؤسسات وأفراد من ذوي الملاءة المالية المرتفعة يمتلكون حوالي 25% من أسهمها، ويأتي استثمار هذه الجهات في سوديك لرغبتهم في الاستثمار في القطاع العقاري المصري بالتحديد، خاصة وأن لديهم محافظ استثمارية بشركات عقارية في البلدان الأخرى.*  *وكشف العضو المنتدب لشركة سوديك أن شهر أكتوبر المقبل سيشهد إطلاق مشروعي إيست تاون وويست تاون بالتعاون مع شركة سوليدير اللبنانية وذلك خلال معرض سيتي سكيب بدبي، فيما ذكر عبد الله بكر المدير التنفيذي التجاري للمشروعين ورئيس القطاع التجاري بالشركة أنه سيتم عرض 800 شقة للبيع بواقع 600 شقة في مشروع ويست تاون بالقرب من 6 أكتوبر، و200 شقة بمشروع إيست تاون بالقطامية، علاوة على فتح باب البيع في 50 ألف متر مخصصة للأغراض الإدارية.*  *وأوضح مرقص القطشة مدير التخطيط المدني والمعماري بالشركة، أن هيئة المجتمعات العمرانية وكافة الجهات ذات العلاقة وافقت على كافة متطلبات المشروعين من حيث الكثافة السكانية التي طلبتها الشركة وتعدد الاستخدامات ما بين السكني والإداري والتجاري والفندقي والترفيهي، علاوة على توصيل المرافق والخطة المرورية.*  *أما بالنسبة لارتفاعات المشروعين، فتم الحصول على موافقات بارتفاعات تصل إلى 25 متر في مشروع ويست تاون وأرضي وثلاثة أدوار في إيست تاون، وهي أقصى ارتفاعات متاحة لدى هيئة المجتمعات العمرانية.*  *وذكر ماهر مقصود العضو المنتدب للشركة أنها تقدمت بطلب مشترك مع هيئة المجتمعات العمرانية للقوات المسلحة للحصول على موافقتها لإطلاق الارتفاعات بمناطق معينة من المشروعين يتوقع الحصول عليها خلال شهرين من الآن، مشيرا إلى أنه من المأمول الحصول على موافقة بالوصول بالارتفاعات إلى ثمانية أدوار على أن تصل بعض العمارات إلى 70 متر.*  *ولفت مقصود إلى التحسن الذي طرأ على التقارير التي تعدها بنوك الاستثمار عن الشركة والأسعار العادلة للسهم والتي تأتي كلها مرتفعة عن قيمته السوقية بنسب كبيرة، مشيرا إلى عدم ارتباط سوق المال المصري بهذه التقارير حيث لا تتوافق الأسعار العادلة والمستهدفة الواردة بها مع الأسعار السوقية، وأكد على اهتمام شركته بالتعاون مع إدارات البحوث ببنوك الاستثمار وشرح المشروعات التي تقيمها سوديك وخططها المستقبلية لنقلها للمستثمرين، سواء لإدارات البحوث التي ترفع أو تخفض القيم العادلة للسهم.*  *وأرجع تراجع السهم بالسوق في الفترة الأخيرة إلى الهبوط العام الذي تعرض له السوق، بسبب قلق المستثمرين والقرارات الاقتصادية التي اتخذتها الحكومة في مايو الماضي، فضلا عن ارتفاع معدلات التضخم بالبلاد وما تعرضت له صفقة بيع حصة حاكمة ببنك القاهرة ومشروع أجريوم علاوة على تراجع أسواق المال العالمية.*  *وأوضح أحمد دبوس المدير المالي بالشركة، أن الهبوط الذي أصاب السهم في الفترة الأخيرة كان مصحوبا بتراجع واضح في حجم التعاملات عليه، في الوقت الذي يلاحظ اتجاه كبار المستثمرين بالشركة خاصة الأجانب منهم للشراء في السهم خلال الجلسات التي تشهد ارتفاعا في حجم التداول والسيولة على السهم، علاوة على عدم اتجاه أي من فريق الإدارة الذي يمتلك أسهما بالشركة بنظام خيارات الأسهم للبيع، حيث يحق لهم التعامل على شريحة من الأسهم الممنوحة لهم حاليا.*

----------


## نور المصرى

تعليق على جلسة اليوم  27/8/2008 
شهدنا اليوم صعودا قويا على جميع القطاعات النشطة 
لكن........... 
يالها من كلمة 
الفوليوم ضعيف فى الصعود
لم نستطع تكملة المليار 
قد نرى جنى أرباح سريع 
وهذه هى حال إنتهاء الموجه 
صعود 
هبوط
صعود 
هبوط 
وبعدها إنطلاقه 
نخلى بالنا مانرميش أسهمنا 
ونشترى على مراحل قرب الدعوم والقيعان 
فىالمقاومات يجب جنى الأرباح حتى ولو بنصف الكمية
ونرجع ناخدها تانى
أو لو أثبت إختراق المقاومة تقدر تشترى تانى وأنت مطمئن  
السوق برغم الذى شهدناه اليوم
مازال هناك هبوط مره أخرى 
أو إخترقنا 10150 بفوليوم قوى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
ننبه مره أخرى 
نتوقع نزله أخيرة للسوق وستكون للتخويف فقط 
قبل الصعود النهائى ونتوقعه على الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله

----------


## abosalah

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> ننبه مره أخرى 
> نتوقع نزله أخيرة للسوق وستكون للتخويف فقط 
> قبل الصعود النهائى ونتوقعه على الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله

 صباح الفل يا نور باشا 
يعنى نستغل اى هبوط فى الشراء ولا ايه رأيك 
وعندى سؤال 
لو انا اشتريت مثلا 1000 سهم بسعر 2.20 
وجيت بعد فتره واشتريت 1000 تانى بسعر وليكن 2.08  
دلوقتى انا عندى كميتين بسعرين مختلفين .... فلو حبيت انى ابيع نص الكميه (1000 يعنى) هقول للسمسار بيع الالف الى بسعر 2.08 ولا مش شرط يعنى هيبيع الى انا شارية بأى سعر ؟؟ 
يارب تكون فهمت انا اقصد ايه 
وان شاء الله خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا نور باشا 
> يعنى نستغل اى هبوط فى الشراء ولا ايه رأيك 
> وعندى سؤال 
> لو انا اشتريت مثلا 1000 سهم بسعر 2.20 
> وجيت بعد فتره واشتريت 1000 تانى بسعر وليكن 2.08  
> دلوقتى انا عندى كميتين بسعرين مختلفين .... فلو حبيت انى ابيع نص الكميه (1000 يعنى) هقول للسمسار بيع الالف الى بسعر 2.08 ولا مش شرط يعنى هيبيع الى انا شارية بأى سعر ؟؟ 
> يارب تكون فهمت انا اقصد ايه 
> وان شاء الله خير

 تقوله بيع ألف وخلاص 
المتوسطات الحسابية دى لحساباتك الشخصية
السمسار والشركة وكشف الحساب مالهمش دعوه 
ممكن إستغلال الهبوط للشراء بالطبع بس مش أول الهبوط 
عشان ممكن تلاقي هبوط تانى 
تشترى على أجزاء وقرب الدعوم 
وبالفعل نشهد الأن فى السوق مرحلة من مراحل الهبوط حاليا

----------


## نور المصرى

المشروعات شراء

----------


## الصقر العربي

> المشروعات شراء

 خيرررر!!! ما الخبر ؟ و ما سعر الشراء لجلسه الغد يعني من كام الي كام ؟ :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> خيرررر!!! ما الخبر ؟ و ما سعر الشراء لجلسه الغد يعني من كام الي كام ؟

 حتى الأن لا أخبار مؤكده 
لكن إستقرارها فوق 40.15 ممتاز 
أنا عن نفسى إشتريت اليوم 40.5

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> حتى الأن لا أخبار مؤكده 
> لكن إستقرارها فوق 40.15 ممتاز 
> أنا عن نفسى إشتريت اليوم 40.5

  
أ/ نور ازيك ايش لونك
قولى ابيع ايجي ترانس ولا اتريس كسبان والحمد لله    
"النقل" و"ايجيترانس" تتفقان على إلغاء احتكار الملاحة النهرية جريدة المال GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 27 , '09:11:00' );الاحد 27 يوليو 2008 12:11 م   روابط متعلقة المصرية لخدمات النقل (إيجيترانس)دخلت المفاوضات بين وزارة النقل والشركة المصرية لخدمات النقل "ايجيترانس" المرحلة النهائية بعد الاتفاق على جميع النقاط الخلافية بين الطرفين.  وعلمت "المال" أن الطرفين توصلا إلى اتفاق شبه نهائي لحل الخلاف الذي دام 8 سنوات تقريبا، وتم إعداد مسودة نهائية للعقد المتوقع إبرامه بين الوزارة والشركة أوائل الشهر المقبل.  ونص الاتفاق على تعويض الشركة بميناء خارج القاهرة الكبرى بديلا عن ميناء أثر النبي الذي لم تستطع الشركة استلامه منذ 6 سنوات وتقريبا بسبب تعديات الأهالي وتجار الفواكه والخضروات رغم صدور قرارات نهائية بإزالة هذه التعديات من قبل محافظة القاهرة.  وحسب مصادر قريبة من المفاوضات فإن البند الشهير والخاص باحتكار الشركة المجرى الملاحي لنهر النيل تم تعديله بعد أن أبدت الشركة برئاسة حسام لهيطة مرونة كاملة في هذا الإطار حيث تم إلغاء هذا البند نهائيا بما يسمح بدخول شركات نقل أخرى للاستثمار في قطاع النقل النهري.  وقد فوجئ مسئولو الوزارة برئاسة المهندس عمر البقرى مساعد أول الوزير وكبير المفاوضين بموقف الشركة من هذا البند حيث أكد مسئولو الشركة عدم اعتراضهم على تعديل البند بما يسمح بدخول جميع الشركات إلى هذا القطاع الحيوي دون استئذان أحد.

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ/ نور
اية رايك فى الاسهم الاتية
الدلتا للسكر
المصريين فى الخارج

----------


## عياد

صباح الخير  . أنا غير مستريح لما حصل اليوم في السوق وعلى الرغم من بداية تكون نموذج دبل بوتوم لم يكتمل بعد الا اني لدي احساس ( مجرد احساس ) بان السوق سيرجع وفي هذه المرة ربما لما هو أكثر من مستوى الدعم 9200 - 9250 والذي مازال متصديا لأي محاولة هبوط  لذا لابد من الحذر في الدخول للسوق وعدم الشراء لمجرد ان الاسعار تراجعت عن مستوى اليومين الماضيين   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور ازيك ايش لونك
> قولى ابيع ايجي ترانس ولا اتريس كسبان والحمد لله  
> [/FONT]

 ممكن الخروج بنصف الكمية عند 47.5 
وممكن السهم يرجع يختبر نقطة 40.9 تشتريهم تانى 
نقطة إيقاف الخسارة كسر 40ج بفوليوم 
لو عدا الهاى السابق 49ج يبقى هدفه 61ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور
> اية رايك فى الاسهم الاتية
> الدلتا للسكر
> المصريين فى الخارج

 أسهم رائعة بالطبع  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> تعليق على جلسة اليوم  27/8/2008 
> شهدنا اليوم صعودا قويا على جميع القطاعات النشطة 
> لكن........... 
> يالها من كلمة 
> الفوليوم ضعيف فى الصعود
> لم نستطع تكملة المليار 
> قد نرى جنى أرباح سريع 
> وهذه هى حال إنتهاء الموجه 
> صعود 
> ...

  

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> ننبه مره أخرى 
> نتوقع نزله أخيرة للسوق وستكون للتخويف فقط 
> قبل الصعود النهائى ونتوقعه على الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله

  
للتذكير فقط

----------


## شريف دعبس

يا جماعه ان شاء الله هنجرب على  9300 وبإ ذن الله صعود قوى

----------


## نور المصرى

برغم رمى السوق لكن فيه مشترى خفى قوى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ممكن الخروج بنصف الكمية عند 47.5 
> وممكن السهم يرجع يختبر نقطة 40.9 تشتريهم تانى 
> نقطة إيقاف الخسارة كسر 40ج بفوليوم 
> لو عدا الهاى السابق 49ج يبقى هدفه 61ج

  
اشكرك يا استاذنا ان شاء الله هبيع واذود فى تليكوم لتقليل المتوسط :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

المصريين فرق شراء 6 %  *الاجانب فرق بيع 4.6 %*  *العرب فرق بيع 1.7 %*  *المؤسسات بيع بفرق 1.1 %*    *يعنى*    *مؤسسات اجنبيه تبيع اورسكومات*  *المصريين من مؤسسات وافراد يشترون*   *يعنى لما بيشوفوا الاجانب والعرب بتبيع بينزلوا بالاسعار لتحت ويشتروا منهم تحــــــــــــت*   *مش ضعف سوق لا شغل صح*  *يـــــــــــــــــــارب تكون وصلـــــــــت*

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن ننزل لحد 9000 وده طبيعيى

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد ياجماعة الخير إن اللى بيحصل الأن فى السوق
منبهين عليه
يعنى ماحدش عنده حجه 
قولنا فيه هبوط تانى  
لكن أبشروا الصعود النهائى من الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> صباح الخير   . أنا غير مستريح لما حصل اليوم في السوق وعلى الرغم من بداية تكون نموذج دبل بوتوم لم يكتمل بعد الا اني لدي احساس ( مجرد احساس ) بان السوق سيرجع وفي هذه المرة ربما لما هو أكثر من مستوى الدعم 9200 - 9250 والذي مازال متصديا لأي محاولة هبوط  لذا لابد من الحذر في الدخول للسوق وعدم الشراء لمجرد ان الاسعار تراجعت عن مستوى اليومين الماضيين    تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 المؤشر العام للسوق عند منعطف خطير حيث ان المؤشر كون مثلث هابط في نهاية الاتجاه الهابط  وبالتالي فان كسر الحد السفلي عند 9250 -9200 سيدفع المؤشر للتراجع مستهدفا 8650 خلال الفترة القادمة كما هو موضح على التشارت المرفق لذا اكرر الحذر مطلوب جدا جدا وعدم الاندفاع في الشراء     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> المؤشر العام للسوق عند منعطف خطير حيث ان المؤشر كون مثلث هابط في نهاية الاتجاه الهابط  وبالتالي فان كسر الحد السفلي عند 9250 -9200 سيدفع المؤشر للتراجع مستهدفا 8650 خلال الفترة القادمة كما هو موضح على التشارت المرفق لذا اكرر الحذر مطلوب جدا جدا وعدم الاندفاع في الشراء     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 ماتتشائمش للدرجه دى ياعياد 
بص عندنا النقاط التالية 9150 - 9000 - 8950 - 8800 
وأنا بأعتقد 9150 أو 8950 بحد أقصى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ماتتشائمش للدرجه دى ياعياد 
> بص عندنا النقاط التالية 9150 - 9000 - 8950 - 8800 
> وأنا بأعتقد 9150 أو 8950 بحد أقصى

  
مش هتفرق يا جماعة احنا شكلنا كدة اتحبسنا .....
والحبسة هطول شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

> مش هتفرق يا جماعة احنا شكلنا كدة اتحبسنا .....
> والحبسة هطول شوية

 ماتقلقش يا أبو عمرو
مش هاتطول 
وهافكرك أخر الأسبوع القادم

----------


## نور المصرى

تم شراء المشروعات اليوم أيضا عند سعر 36ج
وأليكو 8.82 
هانشوف خير فيهم إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

حبيبي نور هو ليس تشاؤم بقدر ماهي رؤية في محاولة لقراءة وتوقع حركة المؤشر ، عموما المؤشر لم يؤكد كسر 9200 وفي انتظار اغلاق يوم اخر تحت مستوى الدعم للتأكيد  . اتوقع غدا تراجع سريع حوالي 50 نقطة بسبب تراجع اغلاقات الأوراسكومات كثيرا عن اسعار المتوسط المرجح لهما ثم يرتد مجددا حتى مستوى 9250 تقريبا  كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم

----------


## شريف دعبس

> المؤشر العام للسوق عند منعطف خطير حيث ان المؤشر كون مثلث هابط في نهاية الاتجاه الهابط  وبالتالي فان كسر الحد السفلي عند 9250 -9200 سيدفع المؤشر للتراجع مستهدفا 8650 خلال الفترة القادمة كما هو موضح على التشارت المرفق لذا اكرر الحذر مطلوب جدا جدا وعدم الاندفاع في الشراء     تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

  

> ماتتشائمش للدرجه دى ياعياد 
> بص عندنا النقاط التالية 9150 - 9000 - 8950 - 8800 
> وأنا بأعتقد 9150 أو 8950 بحد أقصى

  

> ماتقلقش يا أبو عمرو
> مش هاتطول 
> وهافكرك أخر الأسبوع القادم

  

> حبيبي نور هو ليس تشاؤم بقدر ماهي رؤية في محاولة لقراءة وتوقع حركة المؤشر ، عموما المؤشر لم يؤكد كسر 9200 وفي انتظار اغلاق يوم اخر تحت مستوى الدعم للتأكيد  . اتوقع غدا تراجع سريع حوالي 50 نقطة بسبب تراجع اغلاقات الأوراسكومات كثيرا عن اسعار المتوسط المرجح لهما ثم يرتد مجددا حتى مستوى 9250 تقريبا  كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم

 اخــى عــيـــاد
 واخــــى نــــور 
ماريكما بهذه النظره 
للكاس30  :Big Grin:  
وكعادتى اننا فى الموجه الربعه الرخمه  :Angry Smile:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووووول   من وراااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الكواليس ....:::::  ::::محمد متولى ومحمد حرفوش عن اليكو كانوا فى اجتماع يوم الاحد بخصوص اوراق مطلوبة ..................   ::::::: اليكو اوراقة شبة جاهزة    ::::: متولى طلب مهلة من اسبوع الى 10 ايام    :::: المشروعات ...تسوية شبة تمت والمشكلة فى توقيت الاعلان   ::::: المشروعات ...فيها الحكومة .... فيها الخرافى ...يعن لن تترك تروح فى المتاهات  ::: كلامى لم يتغير عن المشروعات انة لا يساوى وضعيف ولكن اتكلم علية مضاربيا الان    ::::::: نظام التداول الجديد المصمم من شركة عالمية بة صعوبة جمة فى ادخال نظام خارج المقصورة على الاجهزة ...   :::: شد وجذب بين الاتنين الكبار بدون اسماء على سوق خارج .....والطرف الاقوى يريد دخول الاربع شركات ثم الغائة    ::::::الاتجاة الاى الاكتفاء بميزانية وتسهيلات كبيرة ثم يذهب سوق الخارج الى الجحيم ومفسيش حاجة حتطلع وتروح لة تانى لان حيكون هناك سوق مختلف ..........ززز   ::: الترقب والمراقبة الان .....لاى قرارات تظهر فى اى لحظة

----------


## عياد

> اخــى عــيـــاد  واخــــى نــــور  ماريكما بهذه النظره  للكاس30   وكعادتى اننا فى الموجه الربعه الرخمه

 أهلا حبيبي شريف ( صباحك عسل وفل وورد وياسمين )  والله انا رقمت الموجة الهابطة فقط ووجدت اننا في الموجة الخامسة والاخيرة من موجة الهبوط  كما على الشارت المرفق وهو ما اكد وجهة نظري في مواصلة النزول خاصة وان البياع قوي جدا فبالأمس فقط أكل البياع ارباح اربع جلسات سابقة وهذا السيناريو تكرر كثيرا  مؤخرا لذا اتوقع 3 اربع جلسات ارتداد بسيط مع حركة عرضية ثم بيع قوي يدفع المؤشر للهبوط     تقبل خالص تقديري

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*الكلام ده منقوووووول من باب المشروعات واحد مش مصدق ان المشروعات هتدخل و واحد تانى كان رده الاتى :-*  *أولا :- لقد ذكرت انها اشاعة .
ثانيا :- اليك باقى الاشاعة .* *ان السبب وراء ذلك نظام التداول الجديد و الذى رفض قبول التعامل مع نظامين داخل وخارج المقصورة لذلك فان وزير الاستثمار و هو الجهة العليا المختصة والمشرفة على البورصة قرر دخول تلك الاسهم الى المقصورة .* *ثالثا :- وهو الاهم من وجهة نظرى ان الامر برمته سيعرض على لجنة البت غدا ان شاء الله وهو بالطبع ما سيظهر نتيجته قبل الجلسة .* *رابعا :- وهو اقوى ما فى الاشاعة ان اختصاص اللجنة غدا هو تحديد الميعاد وليس الموافقة من عدمه .*  *هذا والله اعلم*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أهلا حبيبي شريف ( صباحك عسل وفل وورد وياسمين )   والله انا رقمت الموجة الهابطة فقط ووجدت اننا في الموجة الخامسة والاخيرة من موجة الهبوط كما على الشارت المرفق وهو ما اكد وجهة نظري في مواصلة النزول خاصة وان البياع قوي جدا فبالأمس فقط أكل البياع ارباح اربع جلسات سابقة وهذا السيناريو تكرر كثيرا مؤخرا لذا اتوقع 3 اربع جلسات ارتداد بسيط مع حركة عرضية ثم بيع قوي يدفع المؤشر للهبوط      تقبل خالص تقديري

 أ/ عياد   لى ملاحظة صغيرة احنا فى الموجه الرابعه التصحيحيه اللى المفروض لسه فاضلها الموجه واى الصاعده وبعد كده نشوف ان كان المؤشر هيكمل الخامسه الهابطه الى 8360 ام ستنقطع هذه الموجه ويبقى خلاص كده ونبدا ترند صاعد     تقبل ودى

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات ممتازه للشراء 2.06

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> الكابلات ممتازه للشراء 2.06

   صباح الخير يا استاذنا  الأجانب و العرب شراء  *المصريين بيع*

----------


## abosalah

> الكابلات ممتازه للشراء 2.06

 اجزاء برضه يا نور باشا ؟؟   

> صباح الخير يا استاذنا  الأجانب و العرب شراء  *المصريين بيع*

 كالعاده يا ابو عمرو  :Doh:

----------


## نور المصرى

> اجزاء برضه يا نور باشا ؟؟

 لا يامعلم 
أنا إشتريت كميتى كلها 2.06 و 2.07   :Big Grin:

----------


## abosalah

> لا يامعلم 
> أنا إشتريت كميتى كلها 2.06 و 2.07

 مبتضيعش وقت يا استاذ نور ... الله يسهلك يا باشا  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اجزاء برضه يا نور باشا ؟؟   
> كالعاده يا ابو عمرو

 لاء المرة دى الاجانب شريين بقوة غير كل مرة
وهما اللى عملوا جنيى ارباح لما كان المؤشر 9500
النهاردة رجعين يشتروا تانى واحنا بنيع ليهم بكل بساطة   :Noco:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقول - مباشر  
شعبة الأوراق المالية تبدأ إجراءات لضبط التحليلات الفنية عن شركات البورصة  
المصري اليوم 
GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 30 , '06:31:00' );الاربعاء 30 يوليو 2008 9:31 ص     علمت «المصري اليوم» أن شعبة الأوراق المالية اجتمعت نهاية الأسبوع الماضي مع الدكتور أحمد سعد، رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال، لمناقشة ما يحدث في السوق من الهبوط والتلاعبات التي تحدث من جانب المتعاملين بالبورصة وشركات السمسرة وظاهرة أسهم المضاربات التي ترتفع بشكل غير مبرر والذي دائماً يكون الخاسر الأول فيها المستثمر الفرد وقرر أعضاء الشعبة رفع مذكرة إلي رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بمطالبهم التي توصل إليها أعضاء الاجتماع مع رئيس الهيئة وقالت مصادر بالسوق حضرت الاجتماع إن الشعبة أعدت مذكرة بنتائج الاجتماع لعرضها علي رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. 
وأضافت أنه من ضمن الاقتراحات لوقف «المهزلة» ـ حسب وصف المصادر ـ التي تحدث في السوق أن تقوم الشعبة ببث موقع خاص بها بالاتفاق مع الهيئة علي أن تقوم كل شركة سمسرة بنشر التحليلات الفنية الخاصة بها علي هذا الموقع بعد اعتمادها من الهيئة حتي تكون التحليلات مسؤولية الشركات وليس أفراد. 
وتابعت: إن التحليل الفني «هو الكبسولة» والسوق تحتاجها الآن لكن لابد من أن يكون المحلل الفني معتمداً من جمعية المحللين وليس محللاً «تيك أواي» حصل علي الدورة في أيام قليلة دون دراسة تحليل أساسي واستطردت: إن دور الهيئة في الموقع هو اعتماد التحليل تمهيداً لنشره والتأكد من أن المحلل الذي أعده مرخص له حتي يتم إيقاف المحللين «التيك واي» عن العمل والحديث عن السوق دون علم بها إلي جانب أنها تتأكد من مصداقية الشركة المصدرة للتحليل. 
وطالب أعضاء الشعبة بعمل لقاءات مناقشة بين المسؤولين بسوق المال والشركات خلال الفترة المقبلة علي هامش اللقاءات والدورات الرمضانية وتضمنت المذكرة التي أعدتها الشعبة مطالب بإطالة تسوية خارج المقصورة إلي ٥ أيام بدلاً من ٤ أيام حسب مقترحات السوق لافتين إلي أن خارج المقصورة تستحوذ علي شريحة تمثل نحو ١٠% من التعاملات اليومية في البورصة ولابد من منع توسع هذه السوق. 
وقالت إيمان الشافعي سكرتير عام الشعبة إن الاجتماع تمت فيه مناقشة كل الأمور المتعلقة بالسوق والمشاكل التي تتعرض لها شركات السمسرة في عملها اليومي لافتاً إلي أنه تم التطرق لموضوع التلاعبات والهبوط وأسهم المضاربات التي دائماً يكون الخاسر فيها المستثمر الفرد.  
أضافت أن الدكتور أحمد سعد تحدث عن التلاعبات وعن أسلوب الرقابة لدي الهيئة لكشف المتلاعبين وركز علي أهمية توعية المستثمر الفرد خاصة أنه أكبر الخاسرين من المضاربات التي تحدث علي أسهم شركات غير معروفة.    بعد خراب مالطه  و من الملاحظ ان كل تصريحات الدكتور احمد سعد حاليا تنشر اولا فى جريدة المصرى اليوم   مين صاحب الجريدة اللى اصبحت المتحدث الرسمى للبورصه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> منقول - مباشر  
> شعبة الأوراق المالية تبدأ إجراءات لضبط التحليلات الفنية عن شركات البورصة  
> المصري اليوم 
> GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 30 , '06:31:00' );الاربعاء 30 يوليو 2008 9:31 ص     علمت «المصري اليوم» أن شعبة الأوراق المالية اجتمعت نهاية الأسبوع الماضي مع الدكتور أحمد سعد، رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال، لمناقشة ما يحدث في السوق من الهبوط والتلاعبات التي تحدث من جانب المتعاملين بالبورصة وشركات السمسرة وظاهرة أسهم المضاربات التي ترتفع بشكل غير مبرر والذي دائماً يكون الخاسر الأول فيها المستثمر الفرد وقرر أعضاء الشعبة رفع مذكرة إلي رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بمطالبهم التي توصل إليها أعضاء الاجتماع مع رئيس الهيئة وقالت مصادر بالسوق حضرت الاجتماع إن الشعبة أعدت مذكرة بنتائج الاجتماع لعرضها علي رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. 
> وأضافت أنه من ضمن الاقتراحات لوقف «المهزلة» ـ حسب وصف المصادر ـ التي تحدث في السوق أن تقوم الشعبة ببث موقع خاص بها بالاتفاق مع الهيئة علي أن تقوم كل شركة سمسرة بنشر التحليلات الفنية الخاصة بها علي هذا الموقع بعد اعتمادها من الهيئة حتي تكون التحليلات مسؤولية الشركات وليس أفراد. 
> وتابعت: إن التحليل الفني «هو الكبسولة» والسوق تحتاجها الآن لكن لابد من أن يكون المحلل الفني معتمداً من جمعية المحللين وليس محللاً «تيك أواي» حصل علي الدورة في أيام قليلة دون دراسة تحليل أساسي واستطردت: إن دور الهيئة في الموقع هو اعتماد التحليل تمهيداً لنشره والتأكد من أن المحلل الذي أعده مرخص له حتي يتم إيقاف المحللين «التيك واي» عن العمل والحديث عن السوق دون علم بها إلي جانب أنها تتأكد من مصداقية الشركة المصدرة للتحليل. 
> وطالب أعضاء الشعبة بعمل لقاءات مناقشة بين المسؤولين بسوق المال والشركات خلال الفترة المقبلة علي هامش اللقاءات والدورات الرمضانية وتضمنت المذكرة التي أعدتها الشعبة مطالب بإطالة تسوية خارج المقصورة إلي ٥ أيام بدلاً من ٤ أيام حسب مقترحات السوق لافتين إلي أن خارج المقصورة تستحوذ علي شريحة تمثل نحو ١٠% من التعاملات اليومية في البورصة ولابد من منع توسع هذه السوق. 
> وقالت إيمان الشافعي سكرتير عام الشعبة إن الاجتماع تمت فيه مناقشة كل الأمور المتعلقة بالسوق والمشاكل التي تتعرض لها شركات السمسرة في عملها اليومي لافتاً إلي أنه تم التطرق لموضوع التلاعبات والهبوط وأسهم المضاربات التي دائماً يكون الخاسر فيها المستثمر الفرد.  
> أضافت أن الدكتور أحمد سعد تحدث عن التلاعبات وعن أسلوب الرقابة لدي الهيئة لكشف المتلاعبين وركز علي أهمية توعية المستثمر الفرد خاصة أنه أكبر الخاسرين من المضاربات التي تحدث علي أسهم شركات غير معروفة.    بعد خراب مالطه  و من الملاحظ ان كل تصريحات الدكتور احمد سعد حاليا تنشر اولا فى جريدة المصرى اليوم   مين صاحب الجريدة اللى اصبحت المتحدث الرسمى للبورصه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 نجيب ساويرس شريك فيها

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> نجيب ساويرس شريك فيها

  
هو ساويرس دة ماسبشى حاجة الا ما اشتغل فيها اية الراجل دة........... :Yikes3:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية المصرية لخدمات النقل والتجاره (ايجترانس)
زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية المصرية لخدمات النقل والتجاره (ايجترانس)
قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى :
1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر للشركة / المصرية لخدمات النقل والتجارة " ايجيترانس " من  48.75 مليون جنيه إلي 56.062.500 جنيه بزيادة قدرها 7.312.500 جنيه موزعة على  731.250 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد ( الإصدار الثامن ) بالجدول غير الرسمى ( 2 ) والزيادة ممولة بالكامل عن طريق توزيعات الارباح وفقا للقوائم المالية فى  31\12\2007.
علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم  الأربعاء الموافق 30\7\2008 بواقع 1.5 سهم مجاني لكل 10 اسهم أصلية .
2- أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 31\7\2008 كما يلي :-
( ص 1 : ص 8 )  5.606.250 سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ).
* علما بان اسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية .

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اية يا استاذ نور الترقيص اللى بيحصل دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*سانقل لكم قرارت لجنة القيد تباعا*   *اولا*    *زيادة راس المال - حق اكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين الاسكندرية للاستثمار العقارى* قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 30\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة / الاسكندرية للاستثمار العقارى من 374 مليون جنيه إلي 935 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 561 مليون جنيه موزعة على 11.22 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 50 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار الرابع عشر ) بالجدول الرسمى ( 1 ) والزيادة مسددة بالكامل نقدا حق اكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين . 2- أن تدرج اسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة النقدية على قاعدة البيانات اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 31\7 \2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1 : ص14 ) 18.7 مليون سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ).   *ثانيا*    *زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية جنوب الوادى للاسمنت* قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 30\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد أسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة / جنوب الوادي للاسمنت من 1.478.766.905 جنيه إلي 2.070.273.665 جنيه بزيادة قدرها 591.506.760 جنيه موزعة على 118.301.352 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 5 جنية للسهم الواحد ( الإصدار السادس ) بالجدول غير الرسمي ( 2 ) والزيادة ممولة من توزيعات أرباح العام وفقا للمركز المالي في 30\6\2007 و هي توزيعات أرباح و رصيد الاحتياطي العام و رصيد الاحتياطى القانونى (أسهم مجانية ). *علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأحد الموافق 17\8\2008 بواقع 0.39 سهم مجاني لكل واحد سهم اصلي . 2- أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسـة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 18\8\2008 كما يلي:- (ص1 : ص 6) 414.054.733 سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). * علما بان اسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية .

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*ثالثا* *زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية السويدى للكابلات* قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 30\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد أسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة / السويدى للكابلات مـن 1.2 مليار جنية إلي 1.322 مليار جنية بزيادة قدرها 122 مليون جنية موزعة على 12.2 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنية للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل (ممثلة فى الإصدارين الخامس و السادس) بالجدول غير الرسمي (2 ) والزيادة عبارة عن 120 مليون جنية ممولة من توزيعات المساهمين وفقا للمركز المالى فى 31\12\2007 و 2 مليون جنية ممولة من الارباح المرحلة وفقا للمركز المالى فى 31\12\2007 *علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأحد الموافق 17\8\2008 بواقع 1 سهم مجاني لكل 10 أسهم أصليه بالنسبة للاصدار الخامس . 2- أن تدرج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية (للاصدارين الخامس والسادس )على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسـة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 18\8\2008 كما يلي :- (ص1 : ص 6) 132.2 مليون سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). 3- على ان تلتزم الشركة بالمادة (45 ) من القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 و المادة (14) من القانون رقم (8) لسنة 1997 .والمادة رقم 11 مكرر من قواعد القيد الصادرة من مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة لسوق الماال بقرار رقم (43) لسنة 2006 بتاريخ 16-5- 2006 . 4- اخطار شركة مصر للمقاصة بعدم إلغاء تجميد ال25 % من أسهم الزيادة المملوكة للمؤسسين إلا بعد موافقة كل من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال والبورصة وكذلك عدم إلغاء تجميد الأسهم المخصصة لنظام الاثابة والتحفيز الا بعد اعتماد الهيئة العامة لسوق المال لذلك النظام . * علما بان اسهم الشركة من اسهم الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية ومدرجة بمؤشر CASE 30 .

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*رابعا*   *شطب قيد سندات تنمية الدفعة الشهرية إصدار شهر اغسطس 1998* قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 30\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- شطب قيد مبلغ 4212500 دولار أمريكي، من سندات التنمية الوطنية بالدولار الأمريكي ذات العائد المتغير ، الدفعة الشهرية إصدار شهر اغسطس 1998،من الجدول الرسمي2 ، نظرا لاستهلاكها النهائي، في أول اغسطس 2008 . طبقا لقواعد قيد واستمرار قيد وشطب الأوراق المالية الصادرة من مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. 2- حذف سندات هذا الإصدار من على قاعدة بيانات البورصة إعتبارا من بداية جلسة تـــداول يوم الاحد الموافق 3\8\2008 .

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*خامسا*    *زيادة راس المال باسهم مجانية مع تجزئة القيمة الاسمية مصر للاستثمارات المالية* قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 30\7\2008 الموافقة على ما يلى : 1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر لشركة / مصر للاستثمارات المالية من 50 مليون جنيه إلي 70 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 20 مليون جنيه موزعة على 2 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 10 جنيه للسهم الواحد مدفوع بالكامل ( الإصدار السابع ) بالجدول غير الرسمى ( 2 ) والزيادة ممولة من توزيعات المساهمين الظاهرة بالمركز المالى فى 31\12\2007 . * علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأحد الموافق 17\8\2008 بواقع 0.4 سهم مجاني لكل واحد سهم أصلي . 2- أن تدرج اسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات مع تحريك الحدود السعرية عليها اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 18\8\2008 كما يلي :- ( ص 1:ص 7 ) 7 مليون سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ). 3- تجزئة القيمة الاسمية لسهم الشركة من 10 جنيه إلي 1 جنيه للسهم الواحد ليصبح راس المال موزع على70 مليون سهم ( بدلا من 7 مليون سهم ) بالقيمة الاسمية ومقدارها 1 جنيه للسهم الواحد بالجدول غير الرسمي ( 2 ) . 4- أن تدرج اسهـم الشركة بعد التجزئة على قاعـدة البيانات اعتبـارا من بداية جلسـة تداول يوم الاثنين الموافق 25\8\2008 وعلى أن يتم قسمة آخر سعر إقفال على 10 وذلك لتحديد سعر الفتح على أن تدرج كما يلى :- ( ص 1 :ص 7 ) 70 مليون سهم

----------


## نور المصرى

> اية يا استاذ نور الترقيص اللى بيحصل دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 أديك قولت 
ترقيص 
والشاطر اللى يخطف الكوره ويجيب جون :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> لاء المرة دى الاجانب شريين بقوة غير كل مرة
> وهما اللى عملوا جنيى ارباح لما كان المؤشر 9500
> النهاردة رجعين يشتروا تانى واحنا بنيع ليهم بكل بساطة

 شراء الأجانب 183 مليون 
منهم حوالى 100 مليون صفقة والمؤسسات هى اللى بايعاها للأجانب 
وبرغم بيع المؤسسات للصفقة وهى التى جعلت نسبة مبيعاتهم عالية
لكن شاريين أيضا فى السوق وبقوة

----------


## mannon

استاذ نور معايا واحد صاحبى  دخل اكتتاب ال aic ومش معاه سيوله عشان يروح يكتتب ، يترى يبيع اسهمه دلوقتى ولا يستنا شويه ، وحضرتك شايف السهم كل يوم فى النازل 
وياترى ايه اخبار لكح ?
والف شكر يغالى

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور معايا واحد صاحبى  دخل اكتتاب ال aic ومش معاه سيوله عشان يروح يكتتب ، يترى يبيع اسهمه دلوقتى ولا يستنا شويه ، وحضرتك شايف السهم كل يوم فى النازل 
> وياترى ايه اخبار لكح ?
> والف شكر يغالى

 يبيع أى سى  أى سعر فوق 2ج 
لكح خلص خلاص بس مش هايعمولها إنلاقه بقوه
هاياخدوها واحده واحده 
يعنى لكح بقى إستثمار تصدق دى :EEK!:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> استاذ نور معايا واحد صاحبى دخل اكتتاب ال aic ومش معاه سيوله عشان يروح يكتتب ، يترى يبيع اسهمه دلوقتى ولا يستنا شويه ، وحضرتك شايف السهم كل يوم فى النازل 
> وياترى ايه اخبار لكح ?
> والف شكر يغالى

 لو معاك سيولة سلفة واقسموا مكسب الاسهم المكتتب فيها . لان السهم دة فية خير كتير ان شاء الله بس محتاج صبر شوية تقبل ودى

----------


## mannon

الف شكر يباشا على اهتمامك ، بس ياريت استاذ نور يقولنا ايه اخبار لكح لانى كل محفظتى دلوقتى لكح

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

إعلان لجميع المتعاملين بشأن الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها تقرر   31/07/2008 - 10:18     
إعلان لجميع المتعاملين بشأن الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها تقرر ان يتم اعتبارا من جلسة تداول يوم الأحد الموافق 10/8/2008 تعديل قائمة الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها (الشراء بالهامش- الاقتراض بغرض البيع- الشراء والبيع فى ذات الجلسة) وذلك كما يلى : أولا: حذف الأوراق المالية الآتية من القائمة : 1. اوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية 2. المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية 3. الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية 4. العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ ثانيا : إضافة الأوراق المالية آلاتية الى القائمة : 1. المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير 2. مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة 3. الدولية للمحاصيل الزراعية 4. دلتا للانشاء والتعمير 5. الجيزة العامة للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى 6. النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية 7. مطاحن مصر الوسطي 8. العامة للصوامع والتخزين 9. النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد 10. الشمس للاسكان والتعمير

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

مجلس ادارة " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " يقرر زيادة راس المال مباشر GetAllLocalTime (2008, 7-1, 31 , '07:41:00' );الخميس 31 يوليو 2008 10:41 ص   روابط متعلقة العز لصناعة حديد التسليحوافق مجلس ادارة شركة " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " على زيادة راس مال الشركه المصدر فى حدود راس المال المرخص به عن طريق دعوة الساده مساهمى الشركه القدامى للاكتتاب فى اسهم الزياده المطلوبه كلا بنسبة مساهمته فى راس المال القائم قبل الزياده وجارى الحصول على موافقة الجهات الرسميه على ان يتم فتح باب الاكتتاب بعد 15 يوم من تاريخ الاعلان بالصحف وتفويض المهندس رئيس مجلس الاداره والعضو المنتدب فى تحديد تاريخ بدء تلقى الاكتتاب على ان يستمر تلقى الاكتتاب لمدة شهر من تاريخه وفى حالة عدم تغطية الاكتتاب بالكامل يكتفى بما تم تغطيته من اسهم تم الاكتتاب فيها .  وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة المجمعة خلال الربع الاول قد أظهرت ارتفاع صافى أرباح الشركة بمعدل 54.8 % حيث سجلت صافي ربح قبل حقوق الأقلية قدره 809.29 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو 522.782 مليون جنيه عن الربع الأول لعام 2007.   و يبلغ رأسمال الشركة المرخص به نحو 8 مليار جنيه فيما يبلغ رأس المال المصدر والمدفوع نحو 911.941 مليون جنيه موزعاً على 182,388,200 سهم بقيمة اسمية 5 جنيهات للسهم .  فيما أظهرت نتائج أعمال الشركة غير المجمعة خلال الربع الاول لعام 2008 ارتفاع صافى الأرباح 31.8% حيث سجلت صافي ربح قدره 360.671 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو 273.654 مليون جنيه عن الربع الأول لعام 2007 .

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*الوطنية للزجاج والبلور* (31 يوليو. 2008) *العنوان : الوطنية للزجاج والبلور (GLAS.CA) إعادة تعامل
اسم الشركة : الوطنية للزجاج والبلور
كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS3C031C019
كود رويترز : GLAS.CA
مضمون الاعلان : 
ورد بيان من الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بخصوص ايداع مشروع عرض شراء اجبارى من قبل شركة برايم اندستريال هولدنج لشراء 100% من راس مال شركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور بسعر 14.50 جنيه للسهم الواحد و بناء عليه قررت ادارة البورصه اعادة التعامل على اسهم الشركة اعتبارا من الساعة 1:15 من جلسة تداول اليوم الموافق 31/07/2008 و تعليق جميع العروض و الطلبات المسجلة على اسهم الشركة قبل نشر هذا الأعلان *    *تتعهد بزيادة رأسمال الوطنية للزجاج إلى 300 مليون جنيه خلال 6 أشهر من نقل الملكية* (9 يوليو. 2008) *القاهرة - اتفق البنك الوطني للتنمية و شركة برايم الصناعية القابضة على شراء الأخيرة 88.3% من أسهم الشركة الوطنية للزجاج والبلور(GLAS) حيث يمثل البنك المساهمين الراغبين في البيع و ذلك مقابل 14.5 جنيه للسهم بإجمالي 192 مليون جنيه.
ويأتي ذلك بعد قرابة 8 أشهر من تلقي البنك العروض التي تنافست على شراء حصته وحصص الشركات التابعة في الوطنية للزجاج والبلور و التي رفضها في بداية الأمر قبل أن يتلقى عروضا جديدة محسنة و يستقر على تفضيل العرض المقدم من برايم الصناعية.
ونص الاتفاق الذي توصل إليه المشترون والبائعون وتم الإفصاح عنه أمس الثلاثاءعلى تعهد شركة برايم الصناعية بزيادة رأسمال الوطنية للزجاج والبلور المرخص به والمدفوع إلى 300 مليون جنيه.
وعلى أن توجه حصيلة الزيادة البالغة 150 مليون جنيه إلى سداد مديونيات الشركة للبنك الوطني للتنمية ويبقى نحو 146 مليون جنيه تتم جدولتها على 7 سنوات منها عامان كفترة سماح
وفي حالة إذا لم تلتزم برايم بزيادة رأس المال خلال 6 أشهر من تاريخ نقل ملكية الأسهم إليها، يقوم البنك المصري الخليجي- الذي يقوم بدور أمين الحفظ المودعة لديه الأسهم- بإعادة بيع الأسهم إلى البنك الوطني مرة أخرى مخصوما منها 5% من ثمن البيع.
وكما نص الاتفاق كذلك على التزام البنك الوطني بصفته المفوض بالبيع بمعاونة برايم كابيتال و تقديم جميع المستندات المطلوبة للتمكن من الحصول على إعفاء هيئة سوق المال من الخضوع لأحكام عروض الشراء الإجبارية.
المصدر:جريدة المال
اقرأ أيضا:*

----------


## الصقر العربي

> إذا كنت من المستثمرين متوسطى الأجل أو مضارب طويل البال أترك الحاويات داخل محفظتك وسترى الخير الكثير فى هذا السهم السهم ده ماشتغلش لسه وأمامه مشوار طويل جدا السهم ده كان معايا وهو ب 80ج وعارف إنه سيصبح نجم 2008 لكن أنا لا اصبر للأسف وبعته بخسا ب 140ج

 أستادْ نور المشاركه دي قديمه لما كان السهم 300 جنيه يااااه الايام دارت و السهم انهارده 166 جنيه يعني قريب من السعر الي بعت به سبحان الله لف لف و رجعلك تاني !!!!ايه رأيك نخش نشتري علي الاسعار ده يا نور باشا؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستادْ نور المشاركه دي قديمه لما كان السهم 300 جنيه يااااه الايام دارت و السهم انهارده 166 جنيه يعني قريب من السعر الي بعت به سبحان الله لف لف و رجعلك تاني !!!!ايه رأيك نخش نشتري علي الاسعار ده يا نور باشا؟

 هذا القطاع غنى فعلا
وقد تحدث صفقه على بورسعيد للحاويات
قد تقلب القطاع رأسا على عقب
بل والورصه كلها 
وستكون من مسببات صعود قوى  
مثل ماشاهدناه فى صفقة الشبكة الثالثة 
وإنطلاق السوق من يومها حتى شهرين مضيا  
الأسكندرية لتداول الحاويات 
على الويكلى عندها دعم مهم عند 162ج
الشراء جيد مابين 162ج إلى 168ج 
الورقه جيده وقد تلزمها فتره لإعادة التجميع
لكن من الملاحظ أنهم بيجمعوا بهدوء شديد 
للمستثمر إحتفاظ  
ولمن معه على أسعار عالية يمكنه إعادة الشراء هنا
لتحسين مراكزه السعرية

----------


## Abuhameela

> أهلا حبيبي شريف ( صباحك عسل وفل وورد وياسمين )  والله انا رقمت الموجة الهابطة فقط ووجدت اننا في الموجة الخامسة والاخيرة من موجة الهبوط كما على الشارت المرفق وهو ما اكد وجهة نظري في مواصلة النزول خاصة وان البياع قوي جدا فبالأمس فقط أكل البياع ارباح اربع جلسات سابقة وهذا السيناريو تكرر كثيرا مؤخرا لذا اتوقع 3 اربع جلسات ارتداد بسيط مع حركة عرضية ثم بيع قوي يدفع المؤشر للهبوط      تقبل خالص تقديري

 الأخ الكريم عياد كيف حالك أود رأيك فى هذه الصورة التاريخية للمؤشر وهل يعيد التاريخ نفسه

----------


## نور المصرى

البياع قوته منهكه والمشترى يطمع فى أسعار أقل عند أى هبوط مفاجئ نقدر نخش نشترى السوق جيد للشراء لكن على مراحل

----------


## عياد

> الأخ الكريم عياد كيف حالك أود رأيك فى هذه الصورة التاريخية للمؤشر وهل يعيد التاريخ نفسه

 اهلا عزيزي أبو هميلة   صبحك الله بالخير والسعادة ،  كل شيء وارد فمن الناحية الفنية مازال السوق يتحرك في اتجاه هابط ولاتوجد اي اشارات ايجابية حتى الأن ولا يستطيع احد ان يحدد أدنى نقطة يصلها المؤشر بالضبط ولكن انا احساسي الشخصي من حالة الضعف وقيمة التداولات اليومية والمؤشرات الفنية ان 9200 لن توقف تراجع المؤشر وأن المسألة مجرد وقت فقط ونحن في الطريق الى 8500 وعندها نرى  كيف يتصرف المؤشر مع هذه النقطة الحرجة   خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

----------


## نور المصرى

> اهلا عزيزي أبو هميلة   صبحك الله بالخير والسعادة ،  كل شيء وارد فمن الناحية الفنية مازال السوق يتحرك في اتجاه هابط ولاتوجد اي اشارات ايجابية حتى الأن ولا يستطيع احد ان يحدد أدنى نقطة يصلها المؤشر بالضبط ولكن انا احساسي الشخصي من حالة الضعف وقيمة التداولات اليومية والمؤشرات الفنية ان 9200 لن توقف تراجع المؤشر وأن المسألة مجرد وقت فقط ونحن في الطريق الى 8500 وعندها نرى  كيف يتصرف المؤشر مع هذه النقطة الحرجة   خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

 
أنسى  :Big Grin:  
مش هايجيب 8500 
لو متشائم قول 8800 
لكن أعتقد 8950 وبس

----------


## المتألق

كل التحيه لكل الاخوة القائمين على هذا الموضوع القيم  
وان شاء الله على وجهي يصحصح السوق ويرجع بكفي نزول دبحنا 
ههههههه 
والله يقدرنا واكون من المتابعين الكم

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> كل التحيه لكل الاخوة القائمين على هذا الموضوع القيم  
> وان شاء الله على وجهي يصحصح السوق ويرجع بكفي نزول دبحنا 
> ههههههه 
> والله يقدرنا واكون من المتابعين الكم

 اهلا وسهلا بالاخ العزيز ان شاء الله يكون قدومك خير علينا جميعا...  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصقر العربي

aic سهم يحرق الدم و يجيب الضغط و السكر و يدخل مستشفي المجانين :Angry Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

> كل التحيه لكل الاخوة القائمين على هذا الموضوع القيم  
> وان شاء الله على وجهي يصحصح السوق ويرجع بكفي نزول دبحنا 
> ههههههه 
> والله يقدرنا واكون من المتابعين الكم

 
إن شاء الله 
ومرحبا بك معنا   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> aic سهم يحرق الدم و يجيب الضغط و السكر و يدخل مستشفي المجانين

 قولنا تريدات  
ومش هايتحرك قبل مايقفلوا باب الإكتتاب

----------


## ahmed taha

> أنسى  
> مش هايجيب 8500 
> لو متشائم قول 8800 
> لكن أعتقد 8950 وبس

 نفس احساسي الشخصي ان المؤشر سيتراجع من فللك 8950-8900
واعتقد ان بعدها ان شاء الله ستدور العجله لفوق من جديد
وربنا يوفقك الجميع

----------


## H_ELBRADIE

> نفس احساسي الشخصي ان المؤشر سيتراجع من فللك 8950-8900
> واعتقد ان بعدها ان شاء الله ستدور العجله لفوق من جديد
> وربنا يوفقك الجميع

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  اذيك استاذ نور المصرى مجهود عظيم لمتابعه الاسهم المصرية ... احمد بيه طه يا مرحبا يا مرحبا واحشنى يا راجل  والله يا احمد بعد نزول اليوم الواحد قلقان كتير ومش عارف ايه اخرتها ومتهيالى ممكن يرد فعلا من 8950 بس ياريت ميزودهاش لحسن الناس فطست خلاص الحمد لله انا بره من الاسبوع اللى فات بعد نزوله وكسره 9261 .... ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  اذيك استاذ نور المصرى مجهود عظيم لمتابعه الاسهم المصرية ... احمد بيه طه يا مرحبا يا مرحبا واحشنى يا راجل  والله يا احمد بعد نزول اليوم الواحد قلقان كتير ومش عارف ايه اخرتها ومتهيالى ممكن يرد فعلا من 8950 بس ياريت ميزودهاش لحسن الناس فطست خلاص الحمد لله انا بره من الاسبوع اللى فات بعد نزوله وكسره 9261 .... ربنا يوفق الجميع

 
أهلا بيك 
إن شاء الله ماتقلقش
ومن الملاحظ أن النزول أصبح ضعيف
الفيشة اللى بتترمى ضعيفة نوعا ما وأيضا الهبوط لا يتجاوز القروش 
بس شكل الشاشة هو اللى يرعب الناس بس 
أنا شخصيا أبنى مراكز شرائية الأن وعلى مراحل

----------


## H_ELBRADIE

> أهلا بيك 
> إن شاء الله ماتقلقش
> ومن الملاحظ أن النزول أصبح ضعيف
> الفيشة اللى بتترمى ضعيفة نوعا ما وأيضا الهبوط لا يتجاوز القروش 
> بس شكل الشاشة هو اللى يرعب الناس بس 
> أنا شخصيا أبنى مراكز شرائية الأن وعلى مراحل

 بتبنى مراكز شراء فى اسهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> بتبنى مراكز شراء فى اسهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

 الكابلات
بوليفارا
كابو
أليكو
لكح

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

الوحش ايجيترانس  السهم دة غريب؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منقوووووول  *مايحدث الان بالبورصه احداث متكرره ومرت بى فى 1997 وايضا احداث الاقصر 1998 ثم نوم عميق من 2000 حتى 2003*   *ثم استرد السوق بعض عافيته فى 2003 وكان وقتها حديد عز ب 3جنيه وسيراميك الجوهرة ب 5جنيه ....تخيل !!!!!!!!!!!!*  *النهارده عز حديد ب 75 جنيه والجوهره ب*   *الحكايه فكررررررررررر وحسن اختياررررررر*   *ثم كانت صعود حتى اوائل فبراير 2006 ثم هبوط مارس 2006 واعتقدنا ان الامر انتهى ولكن كانت هبده ابريل بفعل الارهاب ثم تعافى السوق بدايه من شهر/ 8 / 2006*   *ثم كانت هزه 8/2007 ..............ثم صعود ثم هزه يناير 2008 ثم صعود قوى*   *ثم تركيع مايو 2008 ثم توقيع هزميس فى 10/6 /2008 بتقريرها الشهير*   *كل الناس دلوقتى فاهمه وعارفه الكلام ده الا اللى قافل عقله فقط..وهو طبعا حرررررررررر*  *ارتداد السوق وشيك لان مش معقول شركات السمسره كلها تقفل ابوابها وتسرح موظفينها*   *ويبقى كده خلاص اللعبه خلصت طبعا كلام ميدخلش العقل!!!!!!!!!!!!*  *الحكايه اكبر مما تتخيل لكن ليها اهداف محدده لازم توصل لها وهو ده اللى الكثيرين مش قادرين يفهموه ....*  *فيه صراع على الزعامه ............زعامه السوق...هرميس بتتحدى وبتقول ليكم عايزين بيونير*   *انتم حريين هتخسروا كل حاجه ......عايزيين تكسبوا ...........ابعدوا عن هذا السهم وعن تلك الشركه ......هى ده الرساله اللى محدش عارف يقراها كويس*   *والعبد لله قراها من شهر ابريل من اول اكتتاب بالم هيلز وملديف .........وايامها قلت مش وقته بالنص ........وقلت الحساب بعدين....*  *الان وقت الحساب ..........هرميس تحالفت مع كل الشياطين للايقاع بالسوق وسلكت كل الطرق والسبل لذلك.......*  *وهرميس اليوم تكمل المهمه التى بدأتها وبتضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد*  *الايقاع ببيونير كشركه وبيونير كسهم .....وايضا حققت ارباح من فرق اسعار باعت على العالى عند 12000 ..........وهى اشترت ومازالت تشترى حتى الان حتى تمتلىء محافظ صناديقها ومحافظ عملاءها.....تخيلوا حتى سهم السادس اللى يعتبر اهم ممتلكات الشركه جابوه الارض*   *بعد ما باعوه فوق عند230جنيه بيشتروه ب125جنيه .........ده اسمه ايه .احتراف ,,,ولا انتهازيه*  *ولا لولبيه .......ولا حقاره ..ولا ايه .........قولوا واكلموا .....ولا هى دى البورصـــــــــه ؟؟*  *صوتى ان شاء الله هيوصل لاصحاب النصيب ........وحتى اخر نفس هقــــــــــــــــول وهقـــــــــــــول الحق وغير الحق مش هنطـــق*  *والاجر مش مستنيه من عبد ولا حتى مستنى كلمه شكررررررررررمن اى حد*  *مستنى الاهانه .......مستنى العدوان من اهل العدوان ومن الظــــــــــــــــالمين*  *انا من البدايه عارف وعشان كده اخترت القبطان....رمز .....وتذكــــره اننا فى بحر متلاطم*   *محتاج ايمان كايمان نوح عليه الصلاه السلام .....ترك الربا وترك الاسهم الخبيثه .......من الايمان*  *الصدق واليقين والامل فى الله ..........هو ذادك .......والعمــل والعــلم ....سلاحـــك........ودعــوه*   *سيدنا ابراهيم من بعده كانت التوحيد والاخلاص لله الواحد الاحد ...وحين اتاه جبريل عليه السلام يسئله وهو سيلقى فى النار .......ألك حاجه يا ابراهيم ......فقال له حبيبى خليل الرحمن* *عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام ...الله اعلم بحالى غنى عن سؤالى.......*  *قمه الاخلاص والانابه لله .......هيلقى فى النار ويموت ويرفض الطلب والعون من غير الله*  *اما نحن فى الدنيا ...من اجل المال الذى هو مال الله اصلا ...نسينا ان المال ماله سبحانه*  *واننا مجرد امناء عليه* *وتذكرنا انفسنا وتذكرنا ملاذاتنا وسيطرت علينا شياطيينا فكنا العــوبه فى ايدى الظالمين*   *كنا العــوبه فى ايدى هؤلاء وهؤلاء ......ونسينا الحق ونسينا التقـــــــــــــوى*  *والحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شىء هو القادر وحده ولا تنســـــــــــــــوا هو القادر وحده سبحانه*  *وســــــــــــــــــــترون ماذا سيفعل بهم*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

المدير المالي باليكو:سياسة الدور وراء تاخير اعتماد قرارات عمومية الشركة (3 اغسطس. 2008) *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - أكد محمد درويش المدير المالي لشركة اليكو (RREI) ان الشركة مازالت في انتظار اعتماد هيئة الاستثمار قررات الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية للشركة والتي علي خلفيتها سيتم الاعلان عن دخول الشركة بسوق داخل المقصورة.
وقال في تصريحات خاصة ان سياسة الدور الذي تقوم به هيئة الاستثمار فيما يتعلق باعتماد قرارات الشركات وراء التاخير مشيرا الي هذا قد يستغرق نحو 15 يوما للاعلان عن قيد الشركة داخل المقصورة. *

----------


## H_ELBRADIE

> المدير المالي باليكو:سياسة الدور وراء تاخير اعتماد قرارات عمومية الشركة (3 اغسطس. 2008) *خاص (أراب فاينانس) - أكد محمد درويش المدير المالي لشركة اليكو (RREI) ان الشركة مازالت في انتظار اعتماد هيئة الاستثمار قررات الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية للشركة والتي علي خلفيتها سيتم الاعلان عن دخول الشركة بسوق داخل المقصورة.* *وقال في تصريحات خاصة ان سياسة الدور الذي تقوم به هيئة الاستثمار فيما يتعلق باعتماد قرارات الشركات وراء التاخير مشيرا الي هذا قد يستغرق نحو 15 يوما للاعلان عن قيد الشركة داخل المقصورة.*

 اخى العزيز للدخول داخل المقصوره تشترط الهيئة تقديم ميزانيه عن اخر سنه تكون الشركة محققه ارباح فيها اكتر من حقوق المساهمين ... والمعروف ان الميزانيه فى اوائل يناير 2009 م فكيف سوف تدخل المقصوره قبل طلوع الميزانيه .. هذا ما اعلمه هل فى جديد ونحن لا نعلمه .... ارجو الرد وشكرا على الرد

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
إن شاء الله سنشهد اليوم صعود معقول فى السوق 
لكننا ننتظر خبر إقتصادى أو سياسى قوى يكون إيجابى
حتى ننطلق فى الموجه الخامسة الصاعدة إن شاء الله 
وحتى تكون عامل محفز لإنطلاق السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

إيجيترانس مستفزه جدا

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> اخى العزيز للدخول داخل المقصوره تشترط الهيئة تقديم ميزانيه عن اخر سنه تكون الشركة محققه ارباح فيها اكتر من حقوق المساهمين ... والمعروف ان الميزانيه فى اوائل يناير 2009 م فكيف سوف تدخل المقصوره قبل طلوع الميزانيه .. هذا ما اعلمه هل فى جديد ونحن لا نعلمه .... ارجو الرد وشكرا على الرد

   1 - تم تقديم طلب اعادة القيد فى البورصة على اساس ان راسمال الشركة هو  *61.6 مليون سهم*  *2 - البورصة قامت بالرد على الطلب ان الشركة عندما خرجت من المقصورة كان*  *راسمالها حوالى 44 مليون تقريبا وبالتالى لا يوجد لدى البورصة اى جمعية*  *عمومية معتمدة تثبت زيادة راسمال الشركة الى 61.6 مليون*  *3 - قامت الشركة بعمل مركز مالى فى 31 / 3 / 2008 مثبت فيه راسمال الشركة*  *بعد الزيادة الى 61.6 مليون سهم ومثبت فيه ايضا ارباح الربع الاول من*  *العام الحالى 2008 والتى بلغت نحو 20 مليون تقريبا وهذا الاجراء كان لا*  *بد عمله لاثبات رأسمال الشركة مطابق للطلب الذى تم تقديمه*  *4 - يجب على الشركة توثيق محضر الجمعية العمومية الربع السنوية المنتهية*  *فى 31 / 3 / 2008 ولكن هناك خطوة اساية لابد من عملها وهى من شروط تسجيل*  *الجمعية وهى تسديد جميع قرارات الجمعيات العمومية التى عقدتها الشركة*  *5 - استتبع ذلك يجب الانتهاء من اوراق الاكتتاب المنتهى حديثا الاول قبل*  *تسجيل الجمعية*  *6 - ويتم الانتهاء من اجراءات الاكتتاب على النحو التالى :*  *الحصول على شهادة باتمام الاكتتاب وتغطيته بالكامل من البنك ( غدا باذن*  *الله )*  *تقديم هذه الشهادة وباقى المستندات الى البورصة ( غدا باذن الله )*  *الحصول على الموافقة النهائية على اوراق الاكتتاب ( فى غضون 3-4 ايام*  *باذن الله )*  *7 - بعد الحصول على الموافقة السابقة يبدأ توثيق محضر الجمعية المنتهية*  *فى 31/3/2008 وهى تثبت راسمال الشركة 61.6 مليون سهم وهو مطابق لطلب*  *اعادة القيد*  *8 - هذه معلومات مؤكدة بنسبة 100 % ولا يوجد بها اى اجتهادات شخصية*  *9 - يتم بعد هذا كله الحصول على الموافقة النهائية لدخول المقصورة باذن*  *الله*

----------


## remo

السوق هيروح فين تانى والله قرفت من السوق المصرى جدا

----------


## Abuhameela

> اهلا عزيزي أبو هميلة    صبحك الله بالخير والسعادة ، كل شيء وارد فمن الناحية الفنية مازال السوق يتحرك في اتجاه هابط ولاتوجد اي اشارات ايجابية حتى الأن ولا يستطيع احد ان يحدد أدنى نقطة يصلها المؤشر بالضبط ولكن انا احساسي الشخصي من حالة الضعف وقيمة التداولات اليومية والمؤشرات الفنية ان 9200 لن توقف تراجع المؤشر وأن المسألة مجرد وقت فقط ونحن في الطريق الى 8500 وعندها نرى كيف يتصرف المؤشر مع هذه النقطة الحرجة   خالص تحياتي    محبك عيــاد

 الأخ الكريم عياد كيف حالك أشتاق لمعرفة وجهة نظرك فى السوق حتى الأن  وجزاك الله كل الخير  خالص تحياتى  محبك أشرف :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

> السوق هيروح فين تانى والله قرفت من السوق المصرى جدا

 الصبر 
هى فعلا حاجة تخنق
كأننا يهود وبيحاربوهم
حسبى الله 
عندما تضيق تفرج

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

اخر تقرير يومى لهيرمس لعملائه الخاصين

----------


## المتألق

مشكورين يا جماعه  
وانا حرفق الكم التقرير اليومي لشركة داينامك تبع اليوم 
وبالتوفيق للجميع  :015:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

تقرير هرميس   بيقول ايه  الرساله للسوق احنا خلصنا شراء وطالعين  واللى يحب يكسب يشارك معانا   دى هى رساله التقرير

----------


## Abuhameela

> اهلا عزيزي أبو هميلة   صبحك الله بالخير والسعادة ، كل شيء وارد فمن الناحية الفنية مازال السوق يتحرك في اتجاه هابط ولاتوجد اي اشارات ايجابية حتى الأن ولا يستطيع احد ان يحدد أدنى نقطة يصلها المؤشر بالضبط ولكن انا احساسي الشخصي من حالة الضعف وقيمة التداولات اليومية والمؤشرات الفنية ان 9200 لن توقف تراجع المؤشر وأن المسألة مجرد وقت فقط ونحن في الطريق الى 8500 وعندها نرى كيف يتصرف المؤشر مع هذه النقطة الحرجة   خالص تحياتي    محبك عيــاد

 الأخ الكريم عياد كيف حالك أشتاق لمعرفة وجهة نظرك فى السوق حتى الأن  وما تعليقك على تقرير هيرمس
وجزاك الله كل الخير  خالص تحياتى  محبك أشرف :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

مازال عزم السوق ضعيف وإذا كان هناك صعود فهو صعود مؤقت ويعقبه جنى أرباح  يلزم لصعود حقيقى خبر إقتصادى أو سياسى جيد ليأخذ السوق العزم فى الصعود الأسعار الأن شراء على الدعوم وليست بيع

----------


## الصقر العربي

ايه اي سي 1.5 جنيه و نصف :Inlove:

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق سيشهد إرتداد 
لكن  
سيهبط مره أخرى لنقطته الأخيرة عند 8400 - 8350
كما أشار عياد من قبل 
كان الله فى عون الجميع 
من معه سيوله يقدر يشترى على أجزاء الأن

----------


## abosalah

> السوق سيشهد إرتداد 
> لكن  
> سيهبط مره أخرى لنقطته الأخيرة عند 8400 - 8350
> كما أشار عياد من قبل 
> كان الله فى عون الجميع 
> من معه سيوله يقدر يشترى على أجزاء الأن

 انا افتكرتك يا استاذ نور زعلان مننا اتاريك زعلان من السوق  :Angry Smile:  
انا اخدت الكابلات انهارده على 1.90 ومتوسطى 2.05 
ايه رأيك كده؟ 
وان شاء الله خير ولا نقنط من رحمه الله  :Hands:

----------


## شريف دعبس

يا جماعه لاداعى للقلق 
لان وقت الشراء 
من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثير https://forum.arabictrader.com/791773-11-post.html

----------


## abosalah

> يا جماعه لاداعى للقلق  لان وقت الشراء  من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثير https://forum.arabictrader.com/791773-11-post.html

  
الله يبشرك بالخير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*قناة العربية اعلنت الان ان الشرطة المصرية القت القبض علي قاتل سوزان تميم بدافع من رجل اعمال مصري بدون ذكر اسماء*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

كتبت عبير عبد المجيد
أثيرت مؤخرا بعض الأنباء التى تؤكد هروب رجل الأعمال هشام طلعت مصطفى إلى الخارج، بعد ورود اسمه فى حادث مقتل المطربة اللبنانية سوزان تميم بدبى. 
وكان زوجها السابق رجل الأعمال والمنتج اللبنانى عادل معتوق، قد أكد لجهات التحقيق أن سوزان كانت تعيش فى الفترة الأخيرة فى مصر تحت كفالة ورعاية هشام طلعت مصطفى، وأنه كان أهم المقربين لها وهو الذى حرضها على طلب الطلاق منه. 
الغموض لا يزال يحيط بمقتل سوزان تميم
ونفت مصادر مطلعة داخل شركات هشام هروبه، وأشارت إلى أنه سافر فى رحلة سياحية قصيرة خارج مصر وسيعود منها صباح الأحد المقبل. ونفى المصدر نفسه وجود علاقة لهشام بالحادث الأليم، الذى راحت ضحيته سوزان تميم وأن ما كان يربط بينهما علاقة صداقة بريئة، مشيرا إلى أنه سيمثل للشهادة فى القضية بمجرد وصوله.

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

حذر هشام طلعت مصطفى رئيس مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة من خطورة الشائعات على جميع قطاعات الاقتصاد المصري بصفة عامة مشيرا إلى أن البورصة من أكثر تلك القطاعات تأثرا بالشائعات .  وقال فى لقاء أجراه معه برنامج "صباح الخير يا مصر" اليوم أن الشائعات داخل البورصة قد تؤدي إلى انخفاض في سعر السهم وفقدان الناس لأموالها ، وطالب بتشديد العقوبة على من يطلق الشائعة أو من يكون له مصلحة من ورائها.  وتحدث هشام طلعت مصطفى خلال اللقاء أيضا عن المسئولية الاجتماعية لرجال الأعمال في مجالات كثيرة منها سعى بعضهم إلى إيجاد حلول لمشكلات البطالة وأزمة الاسكان ودعم الشباب ومكافحة الفقر.  يشار إلى أن هشام طلعت مصطفى قد عاد أمس السبت الى القاهرة بعد ان قطع اجازته السنوية وذلك لكثرة المشروعات التى يتم الاعداد لها للبدء فيها وأولها مشروع الشركة بالرياض وهو نسمات الرحاب الذى تبلغ استثماراته 10 مليارات ريال ومشروع فور سيزونز الاقصر وفورسيزونز مدينتى وايضا مشروع مرسى علم الذى يضم ثلاثة الاف وحدة بالاضافة الى المشروعات الترفيهيه فى مدينتى والتى تبلغ استثماراتها اكثر من 2 مليار جنيه .  وكانت مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة قد نفت فى بيان لها اليوم وجود اية احداث جوهرية او مؤثرة خلال هذه الايام وأن السيد هشام طلعت مصطفى رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب متواجد بمقر إدارة الشركة ويمارس عمله كالمعتاد.

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا افتكرتك يا استاذ نور زعلان مننا اتاريك زعلان من السوق  
> انا اخدت الكابلات انهارده على 1.90 ومتوسطى 2.05 
> ايه رأيك كده؟ 
> وان شاء الله خير ولا نقنط من رحمه الله

 ماقدرش أزعل منكم أبدا  :Asvc:  
بس كنت مشغول هذه الأيام جدا 
بالنسبة للكابلات أنا إشتريت اليوم على 1.87

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا جماعه لاداعى للقلق 
> لان وقت الشراء 
> من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثير https://forum.arabictrader.com/791773-11-post.html

  :Good:

----------


## Abuhameela

أخى الكريم عياد  الكلمة أمانة

----------


## remo

على فكرة يا نور باشا انا فقدت الامل فى السويقة المصرية

----------


## remo

مش مصدق اللى بيحصلى 50% نزول فى المنتجعات  
دة غير لكح 
يعوض ربنا على الفلوس الحمد لله

----------


## abosalah

> على فكرة يا نور باشا انا فقدت الامل فى السويقة المصرية

 هى فعلا اصبحت سويقه  :Angry Smile:  
ربنا يستر  :Hands:

----------


## remo

> هى فعلا اصبحت سويقه  
> ربنا يستر

 السويقة دية هتبتدى تتحرك فى اخر السنة او بداية السنة الجديدة وانا بصراحة هبطل اتابعها عشان مش ناقص حرقة دم :No3:

----------


## نور المصرى

> على فكرة يا نور باشا انا فقدت الامل فى السويقة المصرية

  

> مش مصدق اللى بيحصلى 50% نزول فى المنتجعات  
> دة غير لكح 
> يعوض ربنا على الفلوس الحمد لله

  

> هى فعلا اصبحت سويقه  
> ربنا يستر

 
السويقة دى لما تعدل هاتنسى الناس الحزن :Angry Smile:  
لكح الكلام اللى عندى هايجيب من 1ج إلى 1.10ج
شراء مره أخرى فى هذه المناطق
وتارجت مبدئى 4ج 
اللى مايشتريش فى الأسعار دى يشترى إمتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى محتفظ ومايبعش هو اللى هايكسب 
محنة وربنا يعديها على خير 
زى مانزلنا بسرعة الإرتداد هايكون سريع أيضا

----------


## remo

> اللى محتفظ ومايبعش هو اللى هايكسب 
> محنة وربنا يعديها على خير 
> زى مانزلنا بسرعة الإرتداد هايكون سريع أيضا

 كل شوية يا نور نقول الاسعار دية للشرا ويرجع السعر ينزل انا خايف اعزز بشرا من هنا وتنزل تانى هروح فين تانى :No3:  
من حوالى اسبوعين قلت الاسعار دية شرا والحمد لله انى ما اشتريت :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> كل شوية يا نور نقول الاسعار دية للشرا ويرجع السعر ينزل انا خايف اعزز بشرا من هنا وتنزل تانى هروح فين تانى 
> من حوالى اسبوعين قلت الاسعار دية شرا والحمد لله انى ما اشتريت

 قلنا شراء على مراحل وأجزاء
تحسبا لنزول أخر 
وعموما أنا عازرك كان الله فى عونك وعوننا جميعا
السوق مسبب حالة من الحزن والهم للجميع 
وهما عايزين يوصلوا الناس لمرحلة عدم الثقة فى الشراء وها هم نجحوا فى ذلك 
لا تيأس من رحمة الله أخى العزيز ريمو
وإن شاء الله عندما تستقر حالةالسوق 
سأهاديكم بسهم يعوضكم إن شاء الله

----------


## remo

> قلنا شراء على مراحل وأجزاء
> تحسبا لنزول أخر 
> وعموما أنا عازرك كان الله فى عونك وعوننا جميعا
> السوق مسبب حالة من الحزن والهم للجميع 
> وهما عايزين يوصلوا الناس لمرحلة عدم الثقة فى الشراء وها هم نجحوا فى ذلك 
> لا تيأس من رحمة الله أخى العزيز ريمو
> وإن شاء الله عندما تستقر حالةالسوق 
> سأهاديكم بسهم يعوضكم إن شاء الله

 والله يا نور كفاية كلامك الرقيق انا فعلا اتشرفت بالكلام مع شخصية محترمة زيك :Inlove:

----------


## abosalah

> اللى محتفظ ومايبعش هو اللى هايكسب 
> محنة وربنا يعديها على خير 
> زى مانزلنا بسرعة الإرتداد هايكون سريع أيضا

 يسمع منك ربنا ... ان شاء الله انا من الى هيصبروا ويمسكوا على الاسهم ومش هرميها بإذن الله   :Boxing:

----------


## المتألق

المؤشر كسر ال8500 ونزل عنها بنقاط  
والله انا دلوقتي خايف من 7800  
مش فاهم الناس بتبيع اسمهمها بتراب الفلوس ليش  
عموما محنه وان شاء الله تعدي على الجميع  
وخلينا نتفرج لا حعزز ولا حعمل اشي حضلي على اللي عندي واتفرج على اخر هالمحنه

----------


## نور المصرى

أخر دعمنا 8300 لو إتكسر يبقى 7800 
ربنا المعين

----------


## شريف دعبس

> أخر دعمنا 8300 لو إتكسر يبقى 7800 
> ربنا المعين

 
على فكره لو كسرها 
هنخش فى سيناريو حلو كنت مستبعده 
الصراحه 
ولوحصل 
يبقى الى هيشترى دلوقتى اى سهم 
بعد سنه ونص هيكون كسبان على الاقل 200-350%
بينى وبانك طلما احنا قريبن منها ياريت يكسره ونخلص
علشان ما ندخلش فى تصحيح غبى تانى بعد فتره   :Big Grin:

----------


## المتألق

> على فكره لو كسرها 
> هنخش فى سيناريو حلو كنت مستبعده 
> الصراحه 
> ولوحصل 
> يبقى الى هيشترى دلوقتى اى سهم 
> بعد سنه ونص هيكون كسبان على الاقل 200-350%
> بينى وبانك طلما احنا قريبن منها ياريت يكسره ونخلص
> علشان ما ندخلش فى تصحيح غبى تانى بعد فتره

 والله يا ناس انا متفائل كتير بالسوق 
ومتاكد من الطلعه القويه 
لان اخبار نتائج الشركات ممتازه جدا 
وعلشان كده مش حبيع ولا سهم بخساره واللي يصير يصير

----------


## نور المصرى

> على فكره لو كسرها 
> هنخش فى سيناريو حلو كنت مستبعده 
> الصراحه 
> ولوحصل 
> يبقى الى هيشترى دلوقتى اى سهم 
> بعد سنه ونص هيكون كسبان على الاقل 200-350%
> بينى وبانك طلما احنا قريبن منها ياريت يكسره ونخلص
> علشان ما ندخلش فى تصحيح غبى تانى بعد فتره

 ومين قالك مش هانخش تصحيح غبى بعد فتره  :Ohmy:  
بس ماقدرش أقول عليه دلوقتى ولا على ميعاده  :No3: 
هابقى أنبه عليه قبلها إن شاء الله بفتره كافية  
بص ياشريف راجع معايا سيناريو السوق
عشان فيه إحتمال إننا مش فى الموجه الرابعة  :Doh:  
عمنا أليوت بيقول إيه 
لا يجوز أن تكون الموجه الثالثة أقصر الموجات    صح؟
وإحنا الموجه الثالثه خدت سنة ونص
والمفروض حوالى 3 سنين 
يبقى حسب هذه المعطيات الجديده 
ممكن جدا نكون الموجه التانية من التالته
مش الرابعة من التالته 
ولو الحسبة دى صح
هانشهد صعود عنيف الفتره القادمه يستمر  حتى أخر شهر يناير :Wink Smile: 
وساعتها هانشهد الموجه الرابعة عنيفة وسريعة :EEK!:  
راجع السيناريو ده ورقم الموجات على أساس هذه المعطيات 
وقولى النتيجة

----------


## نور المصرى

> والله يا ناس انا متفائل كتير بالسوق 
> ومتاكد من الطلعه القويه 
> لان اخبار نتائج الشركات ممتازه جدا 
> وعلشان كده مش حبيع ولا سهم بخساره واللي يصير يصير

 إن شاء الله   
وبشر الصابريين   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> والله يا نور كفاية كلامك الرقيق انا فعلا اتشرفت بالكلام مع شخصية محترمة زيك

 أنا اللى إتشرفت بيكم كلكم 
وكلنا أخوات وفى مركب واحدة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شريف دعبس

> ومين قالك مش هانخش تصحيح غبى بعد فتره  
> بس ماقدرش أقول عليه دلوقتى ولا على ميعاده 
> هابقى أنبه عليه قبلها إن شاء الله بفتره كافية  
> بص ياشريف راجع معايا سيناريو السوق
> عشان فيه إحتمال إننا مش فى الموجه الرابعة  
> عمنا أليوت بيقول إيه 
> لا يجوز أن تكون الموجه الثالثة أقصر الموجات    صح؟
> وإحنا الموجه الثالثه خدت سنة ونص
> والمفروض حوالى 3 سنين 
> ...

  ما هو ده السيناريو التانى الى انا قصدى عليه اننا فى 2 من الاولى من التالته
بما ان ال 2 عنيفه زجزاج يبقى الرابعه  فلات عرضيه  لذيذه  ممكن تكون طويله شويه بس حلوه
وانا شرحت الكلام ده على الجروب بتاعى على الفاس بوك

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما هو ده السيناريو التانى الى انا قصدى عليه اننا فى 2 من الاولى من التالته
> بما ان ال 2 عنيفه زجزاج يبقى الرابعه  فلات عرضيه  لذيذه  ممكن تكون طويله شويه بس حلوه
> وانا شرحت الكلام ده على الجروب بتاعى على الفاس بوك

 يبقى تمام 
وفى الحالتين عشان الناس تطمئن 
يتنظر السوق صعود قوى وجميل فيه تعويض للخاسرين إن شاء الله :Hands:  
العامل المطلوب الوحيد الأن الصبر 
صأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبرى :Boxing:       
صبرى مين :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

منهم لله كل يوم يطلعولنا با شاعة جديدة امس طلعت مصطفى اليوم الريس
مش عالرف هما عاوزين اية بالضبط
على العموم محدش يصدق الخبر دة من  الاعيب شيحة  قراءة**  *التاريخ: 11/08/2008  كتب صلاح بديوي -   تجتاح القاهرة منذ أيام أتباء قوية عن تعرض الرئيس مبارك لأزمة صحية الجديدة وتدور الأحاديث والتكهنات حول تجدد الأوجاع التي يعانيها بشكل اخطر وأشرس تحت وطئة التقدم في السن وفساد ما يتعاطاه من عقاقير ان تؤدي المفعول الذي كانت تؤديه من قبل ووصلت التكهنات الي ان مواقع نشرت تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال منذ عودته من جولته الافريقية ، وفي الوقت الذي لم تظهر فيه اية اخبار تتعلق بنشاط الرئيس منذ ما يقرب من عشرة ايام في اية وسيلة اعلامية علي غير العادة علمنا ان جهات سيادية رفيعة المستوي اعلنت حالات طواريء قصوي وتواصل عقد لقاءات واجتماعات يبدو انها تتم في اطار الصراع علي السلطة بينما يحاول مبارك الأبن مع شلته لملمة فضيحة هشام طلعت مصطفي ودوره في جريمة اغتيال المطربة اللبنانية سوزان تميم حتي لاتؤثر علي مواقفها في هذا الصراع حيث حظر النائب العام النشر وامر بالتحقيق مع جريدة الدستور لخرقها الحظر وهو امر لم يجرؤ النائب العام علي فعله مع غالبية القضايا التي اثيرت من قبل .  *

----------


## سمير صيام

> منهم لله كل يوم يطلعولنا با شاعة جديدة امس طلعت مصطفى اليوم الريس
> مش عالرف هما عاوزين اية بالضبط
> على العموم محدش يصدق الخبر دة من  الاعيب شيحة  قراءة**  *التاريخ: 11/08/2008  كتب صلاح بديوي -   تجتاح القاهرة منذ أيام أتباء قوية عن تعرض الرئيس مبارك لأزمة صحية الجديدة وتدور الأحاديث والتكهنات حول تجدد الأوجاع التي يعانيها بشكل اخطر وأشرس تحت وطئة التقدم في السن وفساد ما يتعاطاه من عقاقير ان تؤدي المفعول الذي كانت تؤديه من قبل ووصلت التكهنات الي ان مواقع نشرت تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال منذ عودته من جولته الافريقية ، وفي الوقت الذي لم تظهر فيه اية اخبار تتعلق بنشاط الرئيس منذ ما يقرب من عشرة ايام في اية وسيلة اعلامية علي غير العادة علمنا ان جهات سيادية رفيعة المستوي اعلنت حالات طواريء قصوي وتواصل عقد لقاءات واجتماعات يبدو انها تتم في اطار الصراع علي السلطة بينما يحاول مبارك الأبن مع شلته لملمة فضيحة هشام طلعت مصطفي ودوره في جريمة اغتيال المطربة اللبنانية سوزان تميم حتي لاتؤثر علي مواقفها في هذا الصراع حيث حظر النائب العام النشر وامر بالتحقيق مع جريدة الدستور لخرقها الحظر وهو امر لم يجرؤ النائب العام علي فعله مع غالبية القضايا التي اثيرت من قبل .  *

 خلى بالك الاشاعة دى دايما تطلع فى شهر 8 حتى المشكلة بتاعة ابراهيم عيسى السنة اللى فاتت برضه كانت فى 8 والسنة اللى قبلها برضه فى 8
لانه الريس بياخد اجازته فى الوقت ده وبتكتر الاشاعات وقتها

----------


## عياد

> أخى الكريم عياد    الكلمة أمانة

 أهلا أخي الكريم أبوهميلة  أعذرني كنت في اجازة واتابع من بعيد خلال الأسبوع الماضي   المؤشر كما توقعنا حقق هدف المثلث عند مستوى 8650 ثم تراجع حتى مستوى 8500 وأغلق دونها عند أدنى مستوى له اليوم ، منطقة الدعم 8500 - 8300 منطقة هامة جدا لنا خلال الفترة الحالية حيث يمثل فايبوناتشي 50% من الارتقاع الممتد من 4660 الى 12000 نقطة في الفترة من يوليو 2006 حتى مايو 2008 ، اذا لم يتماسك هذا المستوى فان المؤشر لن يتوقف الا عند مستوى الدعم القوي التالي عند 7500 والذي يمثل فايبوناتشي 61.8% من موجة الصعود الأخيرة . على الجانب الأخر فانه في حال الصعود فان الهدف مستوى المقاومة 8850

----------


## نور المصرى

> المؤشر كما توقعنا حقق هدف المثلث عند مستوى 8650 ثم تراجع حتى مستوى 8500 وأغلق دونها عند أدنى مستوى له اليوم ، منطقة الدعم 8500 - 8300 منطقة هامة جدا لنا خلال الفترة الحالية حيث يمثل فايبوناتشي 50% من الارتقاع الممتد من 4660 الى 12000 نقطة في الفترة من يوليو 2006 حتى مايو 2008

 أنت عارف ياعياد لو إحنا فىالموجه التانية مش الرابعة
يجوز النزول بالمؤشر حتى 4660 وده هايكون عادى جدا أليوتيا 
أنا مش عايز أقول كلام كتير عشان الناس مش ناقصة 
وفيه كلام أكتر عن ولاد الـ....... بتوع السوق  
بس للأسف ماقدرش أقوله على العام :Shutup:  
بس كفاية أقول إن أكبر ميكرات البلد مش عارفين إيه اللى بيحصل
ومش فاهمين بيحصل ليه 
حتى هيرمس الموضوع خرج من إيديها بقاله يومين 
وهيرمس مش هى صناع السوق عشان ماتتخضوش 
هى أداه فقط 
أكبر من هيرمس واللى بيحركوا السوق هما فقط اللى عارفين بيعملوا إيه 
بس اللى مطمنى إن السوق ليه صاحب 
ولو الريس بعد الشر جراله حاجه مش هايبقى التأثير أعنف من اللى حصل
بل بالعكس الأمور هاتبقى أكثر إستقرار والبورصه هاتتوقف لحين إستقرار الأمور السياسية   
البورصه مش هاتتعدل غير بقرار إقتصادى وليس سياسى ويكون إيجابى قوى  
بس كده مش هاتكلم تانى :Bomb:

----------


## عياد

> أنت عارف ياعياد لو إحنا فىالموجه التانية مش الرابعة
> يجوز النزول بالمؤشر حتى 4660 وده هايكون عادى جدا أليوتيا 
> أنا مش عايز أقول كلام كتير عشان الناس مش ناقصة 
> وفيه كلام أكتر عن ولاد الـ....... بتوع السوق  
> بس للأسف ماقدرش أقوله على العام 
> بس كفاية أقول إن أكبر ميكرات البلد مش عارفين إيه اللى بيحصل
> ومش فاهمين بيحصل ليه 
> حتى هيرمس الموضوع خرج من إيديها بقاله يومين 
> وهيرمس مش هى صناع السوق عشان ماتتخضوش 
> ...

 ايوه هيرمس تحركت خلال الأسبوع الماضي في أكثر من اتجاه لدعم السوق  اولا : قامت بتخفيض الحد الأدنى للعمولات للفاتورة الواحدة من 30 جنيه الى 15 جنيه فقط ثانيا : قامت بالغاء الحد الأدنى للفاتورة لعمليات الزيرو  ثالثا : اصدرت تقرير تحليل فني ( لايليق بسمعة مؤسسة كبيرة مثل هيرمس لكثرة المغالطات الفنية فيه ) ولكن كانت محاولة لخلق جو ايجابي في السوق  وبالمناسبة هذا ليس اول تقرير بل كان هناك تقرير سابق عند 9200  . عموما أنا حتى الأن لا أرى أي بوادر ايجابية في السوق تدعم الشراء ونراقب السوق عند الدعم الهام 8500 - 8300  وذلك على الرغم من اننا قد نجد بعض الشراء خلال الجلستين القادمتين   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

البورصات الاجنبيه إنفجار فى الطلوع
البورصه المصريه إنفجار فى النزول

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

Oci تغلق في لندن بما يعادل 340 جنيه بإنخفاض 4% عن إغلاقها في مصر .. فيها 200 نقطة نزول بكرة في الكيس ..

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
للأسف يا جماعة الصورة الأن شديدة القتامة بالنسبة لى
بعد إتصالات مكثفة أدركت أن الكل من الكبير للصغير مش عارف فيه إيه
حتى أكبر الميكرات مش فاهم
سنرى إرتداد هذا الأسبوع لكن إلى أين 8800 - 9200
هاننزل تانى 
الصعود حتى 12000 للأسف الشديد لم يكن صعود
بل مايسمى التصحيح الشاذ 
سأنزل شروطه ليلا إن شاء الله 
وده معناه سنرى هبوط دامى للمؤشر قد نرى أول نقطه 6700
وقد لا نراها 
لكن ..........
سيكون هناك بعدها صعود أعنف مايكون صعود بغشم
الصعود سيكون أعنف من الهبوط 
المهم الأن 
إنسى الشاشة إنسى السوق ولما ترجعله هاتلاقى ربنا كرمك

----------


## نور المصرى

قد نرى إرتداد اليوم من 8370

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدأ يرد

----------


## نور المصرى

ميزانية الكابلات نازله غدا ربح 20 مليون ج

----------


## remo

عارف يا نور لو فية سبب فى اللى احنا فية مش هزعل لكن اللى غايظنى ان الداو اللى احنا مرتبطين بية بيطلع الصراحة حاجة تجنن  بس لو حتى السهم بقة ب1 ج وراة

----------


## abosalah

> ميزانية الكابلات نازله غدا ربح 20 مليون ج

 الميزانيه النصف سنويه؟؟ 
ودى يبقى كويس ولا وحش ولا نص نص من وجهه نظرك وتأثيره على السهم يا استاذنا ؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> الميزانيه النصف سنويه؟؟ 
> ودى يبقى كويس ولا وحش ولا نص نص من وجهه نظرك وتأثيره على السهم يا استاذنا ؟

 طبعا كويس 
لأن هدف الشركة فى السنة كلها 24 مليون كما قيل فى الجمعية  
يتاخد اليوم ويتباع بكره على الخبر ( تريده )

----------


## المتألق

تم شراء الكابلات يا استاز نور على 1.74 
وبالتوفيق يا رب 
مع الخبر قولتك كم يوصل

----------


## نور المصرى

> تم شراء الكابلات يا استاز نور على 1.74 
> وبالتوفيق يا رب 
> مع الخبر قولتك كم يوصل

 ماتنساش جنى أرباح سريع وماتطمعش 
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## المتألق

مهو المشكله مع عمولته بيطلع علي ب1.76  
يعني اطلع منه امتى ؟؟  
بصراحه الخبر كويس جدا فين ممكن يوصل السعر معاه ؟؟

----------


## abosalah

> طبعا كويس 
> لأن هدف الشركة فى السنة كلها 24 مليون كما قيل فى الجمعية  
> يتاخد اليوم ويتباع بكره على الخبر ( تريده )

 تمام يا استاذنا 
طيب بالنسبه للمدى المتوسط (3-4) أشهر انا معايه كميه متوسطى فيها 2.05 ايه رأيك ؟؟ انا من النوع الى مش مستعجل قوى ممكن اصبر  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مهو المشكله مع عمولته بيطلع علي ب1.76  
> يعني اطلع منه امتى ؟؟  
> بصراحه الخبر كويس جدا فين ممكن يوصل السعر معاه ؟؟

 من 1.9ج إلى 1.95   

> تمام يا استاذنا 
> طيب بالنسبه للمدى المتوسط (3-4) أشهر انا معايه كميه متوسطى فيها 2.05 ايه رأيك ؟؟ انا من النوع الى مش مستعجل قوى ممكن اصبر

 كإستثمار جيد جدا إن شاء الله

----------


## المتألق

ربنا يسهل يا رب  
وياااا رب التوفيق للجميع  
وليك الحلوان يا استاز نور  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المتألق

يا جامعه انا شايف حركه غريبه على العربيه لحليج الاقطان  
شو رايكم بالسهم ده اليوم ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> ربنا يسهل يا رب  
> وياااا رب التوفيق للجميع  
> وليك الحلوان يا استاز نور

 حلاوتى إن ربنا يعوضكم إن شاء الله

----------


## حكيم سلماني

حياكم الله جميعا  
اوراسكوم انشاء اعتقد والله تعالي اعلم انها لا تزال تستهدف مستويات250  كهدف نهائي للتصحيح وذلك بكسر 340   
وفي حال نجح السهم في التداول والثبات عند هذه مستوي 250 فقد نري مستويات 200 و 190   
مما يعني ان المؤشر العام ايضا لا يزال امامه بعض الهبوط   
تحياتي  :Asvc:

----------


## نور المصرى

> حياكم الله جميعا  
> اوراسكوم انشاء اعتقد والله تعالي اعلم انها لا تزال تستهدف مستويات250  كهدف نهائي للتصحيح وذلك بكسر 340   
> وفي حال نجح السهم في التداول والثبات عند هذه مستوي 250 فقد نري مستويات 200 و 190   
> مما يعني ان المؤشر العام ايضا لا يزال امامه بعض الهبوط   
> تحياتي

 أستاذنا حكيم سليمانى
شرفتنا
وأسعدنى مرورك للغاية 
ياريت تشاركنا بتحليلاتك المتميزة 
نظرتك جديرة بالإحترام وتؤيد فكرتى لتوجه المؤشر لمستويات دنيا أخرى

----------


## المتألق

:Hands:    :Noco:    :Mad Argue:  
وبعدييييييين في هالسوووق !!!

----------


## الصقر العربي

> أستاذنا حكيم سليمانى
> شرفتنا
> وأسعدنى مرورك للغاية 
> ياريت تشاركنا بتحليلاتك المتميزة 
> نظرتك جديرة بالإحترام وتؤيد فكرتى لتوجه المؤشر لمستويات دنيا أخرى

 أستادْ نور ليه نظرتك للسوق بقت تشائميه احنا متعودين عليك متفائل دايما طول ما السوق بينزل كنت تدعونا للتفاؤل .. وقرب الأرتداد. السوق انهارده قرب 8200 هل هدْا وقت التشاؤم :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستادْ نور ليه نظرتك للسوق بقت تشائميه احنا متعودين عليك متفائل دايما طول ما السوق بينزل كنت تدعونا للتفاؤل .. وقرب الأرتداد. السوق انهارده قرب 8200 هل هدْا وقت التشاؤم

 فيه إرتداد لكن نزول أخر ولو كسرنا 8220 
يبقى ربك يستر 
هناك مستهدف حتى 4600 
قد يحدث وقد لا   :Angry Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

صعود الصبح كان حقيقى
لكن بيع الأجانب كان عنيف

----------


## الصقر العربي

> فيه إرتداد لكن نزول أخر ولو كسرنا 8220 
> يبقى ربك يستر 
> هناك مستهدف حتى 4600 
> قد يحدث وقد لا

  دول شويه حراميه ماسكين السوق أزاي أقتصاد دوله بأكمله يمشي وراء شركتين يملكهم شخص واحد كل يوم ألحق أوراسكوم نازله يبقي السوق نازل الحق اوراسكوم طالعه السوق طالع السوق مش هيتعدل حتي يغيرو المؤشر ليه شركتين ياخدو 43% من المؤشر

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياعم دول شويه حراميه ماسكين السوق أزاي أقتصاد دوله بأكمله يمشي وراء شركتين يملكهم شخص واحد كل يوم ألحق أوراسكوم نازله يبقي السوق نازل الحق اوراسكوم طالعه السوق طالع  السوق مش هيتعدل حتي يغيرو المؤشر ليه شركتين ياخدو 43% من المؤشر

 أمال يتحكموا فى السوق إزاى

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق تعرض لحالة بيع عنيف
وتدى المستويات السعرية 
مما أدى إلى شراء عنيف الأن

----------


## ahmed taha

> دول شويه حراميه ماسكين السوق أزاي أقتصاد دوله بأكمله يمشي وراء شركتين يملكهم شخص واحد كل يوم ألحق أوراسكوم نازله يبقي السوق نازل الحق اوراسكوم طالعه السوق طالع السوق مش هيتعدل حتي يغيرو المؤشر ليه شركتين ياخدو 43% من المؤشر

 بورصه ايطاليا كذلك

----------


## شريف دعبس

> فيه إرتداد لكن نزول أخر ولو كسرنا 8220 
> يبقى ربك يستر 
> هناك مستهدف حتى 4600 
> قد يحدث وقد لا

 4600
 يجوز اليوتيا لكن ليس مستهدف 
المستهدف هو 7500 و ذلك بكسر 8200 بفعل كسر oci ل 338
والله  المستعان

----------


## نور المصرى

> 4600
>  يجوز اليوتيا لكن ليس مستهدف 
> المستهدف هو 7500 و ذلك بكسر 8200 بفعل كسر oci ل 338
> والله  المستعان

 فعلا يجوز إليوتيا 
وخلاص ننسى إننا فى الموجه الرابعة إحنا فى الموجه التانية من التالته على السايكل الأكبر
وننتظر الموجه التالته من التالته لتكون أكبر الموجات الصعودية وأعنفها 
وربنا يبارك للجميع مقدما إن شاء الله  
الناس إتجننت معايا شوية متشائم وشوية متفائل :Rudolph:   
وكل شيئ جايز
وربك الستار

----------


## الصقر العربي

> بورصه ايطاليا كذلك

 شهادات الأيداع المصريه في بورصه لندن لو متابعها هتلاقي العجب ب مائه شهاده فقط ينزلو أوراسكوم للانشاء 7 $بيدي للطالب علي أقل سعر بهدف تنزيل السعر جدا عشان يوقعوا السوق في مصر و يلمو بالرخيص و معلومه الي بيعملوا كده في الجي دي ار مصريييين..!!! مش فاهم مادْا تقصد علي بورصه ايطاليا لم أفهم أرجو التوضيح انا أعيش في روما و لكن لم أتعامل مع البورصه الايطاليه  تحياتي.

----------


## ahmed taha

> شهادات الأيداع المصريه في بورصه لندن لو متابعها هتلاقي العجب ب مائه شهاده فقط ينزلو أوراسكوم للانشاء 7 $بيدي للطالب علي أقل سعر بهدف تنزيل السعر جدا عشان يوقعوا السوق في مصر و يلمو بالرخيص و معلومه الي بيعملوا كده في الجي دي ار مصريييين..!!! مش فاهم مادْا تقصد علي بورصه ايطاليا لم أفهم أرجو التوضيح انا أعيش في روما و لكن لم أتعامل مع البورصه الايطاليه  تحياتي.

 اقصد ببورصه ايطاليا 
اني قريت في احد كتب التحليل الفني واظن 
للاستاذ عبد المجيد الميهلمي 
ان في اسواق زي السوق المصري
بيأثر فيها ببشاعه حركه سهم واحد مش سميهن او خمسه 
لا ايطاليا بيأثر فيها حركه سهم واحد فقط 
يعني مصير البورصه بيرتبط بمصير السهم اللي بيمثل لوحده 70%
وده كان رد علي احد الاخوه
تحياتي

----------


## عياد

السوق المصري اليوم تراجع دون مستوى 8300 وأغلق دونها ومن المتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه كما ذكرنا  مستهدفا مستوى 7500  . السوق غدا  الأربعاء من المتوقع ان يهبط وربما يكون هبوط كبير لسببين   اولا : اوراسكوم للانشاء اخر تنفيذة 330 جنيه بينما المتوسط المرجح لها 340  ( الأرقام تقريبية ) وبالتالي فيه 10 جنيه  ثانيا : اوراسكوم للانشاء ايضا في شههادات الايداع الدولية 318 جنيه يعني هبوط اكثر من 10 جنيه اضافية   وربنا يستر

----------


## zeoeroo2008

السلام عليكم لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اية وضع سهم اسيك هل هوا انتهى من النزول ولا لسة فاضل نزول تانى ياريت الاجابة لانى داخل فية شراء ومش عارف اخرج ولا اية ؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اية وضع سهم اسيك هل هوا انتهى من النزول ولا لسة فاضل نزول تانى ياريت الاجابة لانى داخل فية شراء ومش عارف اخرج ولا اية ؟؟؟

 خلاص ميعاد البيع فات 
الإنتظار أفضل

----------


## remo

هى مش الكابلات عليها خبر ان فية ارباح طيب بتنزل لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abosalah

> هى مش الكابلات عليها خبر ان فية ارباح طيب بتنزل لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 على شان الناس الهبله تبيع والناس العاقله تشترى  :Big Grin:  
ربنا يستر علينا  :Doh:

----------


## Dr_nono

> خلاص ميعاد البيع فات 
> الإنتظار أفضل

 نور باشا  تفتكر لو المؤشر كسر 7500 يبقي فعلا وقت البيع فات ؟؟  :No3:  :Cry Smile:   تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا  تفتكر لو المؤشر كسر 7500 يبقي فعلا وقت البيع فات ؟؟   تحياتي

 وقت البيع فات 
لكن وقت التريدات لمحترفيها فقط 
اللى هايبيع مش هايعرف يخش تانى
السعر هاينزل قدام عنيه ويطلع ومش هايشترى

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات مع صدور الميزانية كما توقعناها أمس فوق 20 مليون 
لكن حالة السوق لم تسمح بالتأثير الإيجابى على السهم 
لكل من دخل معى أمس لن يبيع بخسارة إن شاء الله 
بس مايكنش واخد كريدت

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق شكله هايتوقف لمدة ساعة  
لو نزل 5%

----------


## نور المصرى

قولوا عليا مجنون قولوا إتهبل  
عربية حليج شرررررررررراء من 6.20 إلى 6.25

----------


## المتألق

والله منا عارف شو اللي بصير  
بس الحمد لله على كل حال  
المحفظه امتلت والشركه وقفت التعامل بالكريدت  
كده انا واقف اتفرج وبس  
والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير  
ومش حطلع بخساره خليه ينزل براحته لحد ما يطلع ويكسبنا

----------


## abosalah

> الكابلات مع صدور الميزانية كما توقعناها أمس فوق 20 مليون 
> لكن حالة السوق لم تسمح بالتأثير الإيجابى على السهم 
> لكل من دخل معى أمس لن يبيع بخسارة إن شاء الله 
> بس مايكنش واخد كريدت

 استاذ نور هوه حضرتك اشتريت الكابلات انبارح على كام ؟؟؟ وممكن البيع على كام؟؟  همسه: الكابلات ابتدت تمسك نفسها وترد فى النص ساعه الى فاتت .... يا مسهل  :Hands:

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> قولوا عليا مجنون قولوا إتهبل  
> عربية حليج شرررررررررراء من 6.20 إلى 6.25

   أ / نور   سؤال هو فى شورت فى gdr على ما اعتقد ان فى لندن اكيد عندهم نظام البيع اولا.......... لو المعلومة دى صحيحة يبقى احنا اتلعب بينا صح الصح زى كورة البينج بونج ودة يفسر حالة الشراء بتاع الاجانب ... دة ماكنشى شراء دة كان تقفيل بيع............

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور هوه حضرتك اشتريت الكابلات انبارح على كام ؟؟؟ وممكن البيع على كام؟؟  همسه: الكابلات ابتدت تمسك نفسها وترد فى النص ساعه الى فاتت .... يا مسهل

 الكابلات لم ولن تخلو من المحفظة  
أنا معايا كميات ضخمه فيها 
بس شغال عليها تريدات فى أى سعر وبكميات كبيرة
ومش مهم أنا جبتها بكام بس بحاول أظبط التريده 
يعنى أمس شاريها 1.70 
واليوم وهى بتكسر 1.65 بعت 100 ألف ولمتهم تانى 1.58 
بشتغل تريدااااااااااات

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور   سؤال هو فى شورت فى gdr على ما اعتقد ان فى لندن اكيد عندهم نظام البيع اولا.......... لو المعلومة دى صحيحة يبقى احنا اتلعب بينا صح الصح زى كورة البينج بونج ودة يفسر حالة الشراء بتاع الاجانب ... دة ماكنشى شراء دة كان تقفيل بيع............

 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طبعا فيه شورت سيل
ولو عايز تشتغل زيهم أعلمك إزاى وبكل سهولة
والعموله 10$ علىالعملية و 10 سنت على كل سهم
وكذا مره أجى أشتغل فى الGDR
بس بتراجع عشان ببقى مشغول جامد وقت الجلسة
تليفونات ومتابعة منتديات ومتابعة المحافظ اللى معايا
فبخشى من إنى أغلط فى أى حاجه فمأجل الموضوع ده شوية
أنت ممكن تشترى هنا وتحولهم شهادات إيداع وتبعهم هناك فى دقيقة
والعكس صحيح 
وأنت جاى دلوقتى تفوق وتعرف إننا بيتلعب بينا الكورة :Doh: 
أنت عارف فترة مشتريات الأجانب المتواصله
كانوا بيشتروا هنا ويبيعوا هناك وهكذا 
إحنا فى إستاد القاهرة الدولى :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dr_nono

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> طبعا فيه شورت سيل
> ولو عايز تشتغل زيهم أعلمك إزاى وبكل سهولة
> والعموله 10$ علىالعملية و 10 سنت على كل سهم
> وكذا مره أجى أشتغل فى الGDR
> بس بتراجع عشان ببقى مشغول جامد وقت الجلسة
> تليفونات ومتابعة منتديات ومتابعة المحافظ اللى معايا
> فبخشى من إنى أغلط فى أى حاجه فمأجل الموضوع ده شوية
> أنت ممكن تشترى هنا وتحولهم شهادات إيداع وتبعهم هناك فى دقيقة
> ...

 اخي نور ممكن معلومات اوضح عن موضوع التحويل ده وهل هو مع بايونيرز ولا التداول الالكتروني وهل جربته فعلا قبل كده ولا سمعت عنه بس ومعلش تاعيبنك دايما معانا تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> طبعا فيه شورت سيل
> ولو عايز تشتغل زيهم أعلمك إزاى وبكل سهولة
> والعموله 10$ علىالعملية و 10 سنت على كل سهم
> وكذا مره أجى أشتغل فى الGDR
> بس بتراجع عشان ببقى مشغول جامد وقت الجلسة
> تليفونات ومتابعة منتديات ومتابعة المحافظ اللى معايا
> فبخشى من إنى أغلط فى أى حاجه فمأجل الموضوع ده شوية
> أنت ممكن تشترى هنا وتحولهم شهادات إيداع وتبعهم هناك فى دقيقة
> ...

    هى بقت كدة ماشى ياعم بخ................ علية العوض ومنة العوض

----------


## عياد

تراجع المؤشر بشكل حاد جدا ليهبط دون حاجز 8000 نقطة ليسجل 7833 قبل ان يرتد قليلا ويغلق عند 7850  وكما كان متوقعا فان كسر مستوى 8300 يهدف لمستوى الدعم 7500 القوي والهام جدا لذا نرجو الانتباه جيدا لهذا المستوى لأن كسره سيدفع المؤشر للتراجع لمستويات بعيدة جدا خاصة وأن المؤشر فقد مايزيد عن 1000 نقطة في هذا الاسبوع فقط . غدا نحن على موعد اخر مع التراجع نتيجة للفارق بين سعري شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء في السوق المصرية وفي شهادات الايداع الدولية بلندن والذي يقدر بعشرة جنيهات وهو ماقد يدفع المؤشر للهبوط مايزيد عن 100 نقطة في بداية تعاملات الغد الا انني اتوقع ان يجد المؤشر بعض الشراء خلال النصف الثاني من الجلسة  لذا يرجى الحذر اغلاق السهم في لندن 307.90 جنيه اغلاق السهم في مصر 317.09 جنيه  خالص تحياتي  عياد

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*مستثمرون يتجمهرون لمطالبة «مبارك» بإقالة «شوقي».. والتدخل لإنقاذ «البورصة»*  *كتب* عبدالرحمن شلبي ومحمد أحمد السعدني ١٣/٨/٢٠٠٨</IMG>تصوير- حسام فضل عدد من المتعاملين في البورصة يعربون عن غضبهم من توالي الخسائر   تجمهر ما يزيد علي ٣٠ مستثمراً أمس، أمام مقر البورصة المصرية لمطالبة الرئيس مبارك بالتدخل لحل أزمة البورصة ووقف نزيف خسائرها، واتهموا ماجد شوقي، رئيس البورصة، بالفشل، مستندين في ذلك إلي أن البورصة هبطت ٣ مرات في عهده، وقالوا إنهم يناشدون الرئيس مبارك التدخل. حاول مسؤولو البورصة والأمن السيطرة علي التجمهر وإقناع المستثمرين الغاضبين بالابتعاد عن البوابة، غير أنهم رفضوا وهتفوا مطالبين بإقالة «شوقي». كان موشر البورصة الرئيسي قد واصل أمس، نزيف الخسائر لليوم الثالث علي التوالي، وفقد ٢٣٦ نقطة بنسبة ٢.٧% ليستقر عند ٨٢٥٢ نقطة. وشهد أمس، إقبالاً من المستثمرين الأجانب علي البيع، فيما اتجه المصريون والعرب إلي الشراء، وبلغ إجمالي خسائر جلسات الأيام الثلاثة الأخيرة ٧.١%، رغم إعلان ١٦ شركة نتائج أعمالها في النصف الأول من العام الجاري، مؤكدة أنها حققت نمواً أعلي من الفترة المماثلة في العام الماضي. ووصل حجم التعاملات إلي ٨٤٠ مليون جنيه بتداول ٦٥ مليون سهم و١٥٦ ورقة مالية، انخفضت منها أسعار إغلاق ١٣٥ ورقة، وارتفعت أسعار ١٨ ورقة، واستقرت ٣ ورقات فقط. اضطرت إدارة البوصة إلي وقف التداول علي ٩ أسهم لمدة نصف ساعة، إثر انخفاض أسعارها بنسبة تزيد علي ١٠%. *طالع المزيد* مؤشر البورصة يواصل التراجع ويفقد ٢٣٦ نقطة.. و٧% إجمالي خسائر ثلاثة أيام

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة لل gdr 
هاجاوب عليها بعد الجلسة إن شاء الله 
الكابلات قربت لنقطة الشراء  
هدف أول 1.8
هدف ثانى 1.88

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله ما كنتش عبيط لما وصيت بالعربية أمس 
بس الرقم اللى قولت عليه ماجاش بس على الله يكون حد رفع طلبه شوية وخد

----------


## remo

> بالنسبة لل gdr 
> هاجاوب عليها بعد الجلسة إن شاء الله 
> الكابلات قربت لنقطة الشراء  
> هدف أول 1.8
> هدف ثانى 1.88

 مستنين الشرح حبيبى نور

----------


## نور المصرى

أول نقطه لجنى الأرباح فى الحليج 7.9

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة لل GDR 
أنا باتعامل مع عربية أون لاين 
لما الاقى فرق 2ج بين سعر هنا وبين سعر لندن 
أشترى هنا وأتصل بالسمسار يبعيلى هناك
أو أشترى هناك وأبيع هنا 
ومافيهاش أى مشاكل 
ولو حد عايز يعمل حساب فى عربية أون لاين يبعتلى علىالخاص وأروح معاه وأظبطلو كل حاجه 
حد أدنى لفتح الحساب 25000ج

----------


## الصقر العربي

> الحمد لله ما كنتش عبيط لما وصيت بالعربية أمس 
> بس الرقم اللى قولت عليه ماجاش بس على الله يكون حد رفع طلبه شوية وخد

 6.89 شكرا لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
كنت عاوز اعرف ما معنى كلمه كريديت ؟؟ هل معناها اشترى وانا مش فى رصيدى فلوس ؟؟ يعنى استلف من الشركه واشترى؟؟ طبعاً اكيد الخاصيه دى مش فى كل الشركات ؟ 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
> كنت عاوز اعرف ما معنى كلمه كريديت ؟؟ هل معناها اشترى وانا مش فى رصيدى فلوس ؟؟ يعنى استلف من الشركه واشترى؟؟ طبعاً اكيد الخاصيه دى مش فى كل الشركات ؟ 
> وشكرا لكم

 تمام بالضبط الله ينور عليك هو مايطلق عليه الشراء بالهامش اي شراء كمية اكبر بدون ان تدفع على ان تتحمل انت مسئولية المكسب والخسارة  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## abosalah

> تمام بالضبط الله ينور عليك هو مايطلق عليه الشراء بالهامش اي شراء كمية اكبر بدون ان تدفع على ان تتحمل انت مسئولية المكسب والخسارة  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 شكرا جزيلا استاذ عياد على التوضيح 
دائماً متألق  :Good:

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم ,,  
كان عندى سؤال ياريت احد يفيدنى 
دلوقتى نفترض انا اشتريت سهم شركه ما بسعر مثلا 2 جنية للسهم والسعر بعد كده وصل 4 جنيه ولسه السهم معايه وبعدين وضعت امر بيع عند 3 جنيه (بسعر اقل من سعر السوق) هل يتم التنفيذ مباشره قبل الوصول الى 3 جنيه؟؟ ام لابد من ان ينزل السعر الى 3 جنيه ؟؟ 
السؤال بصيغه اخرى  
انا اشتريت سهم شركه بسعر 2 جنيه للسهم وحبيت اضع ستوب لوز وقمت بوضع امر بيع عند 1.50 جنية هل يتم البيع مباشره ام لابد من نزول السعر فى السوق الى 1.50 فى السوق فعلياً ؟
يعنى من الاخر زى العملات كده؟ 
يارب اكون عرفت اوضح السؤال

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> السلام عليكم ,,  
> كان عندى سؤال ياريت احد يفيدنى 
> دلوقتى نفترض انا اشتريت سهم شركه ما بسعر مثلا 2 جنية للسهم والسعر بعد كده وصل 4 جنيه ولسه السهم معايه وبعدين وضعت امر بيع عند 3 جنيه (بسعر اقل من سعر السوق) هل يتم التنفيذ مباشره قبل الوصول الى 3 جنيه؟؟ ام لابد من ان ينزل السعر الى 3 جنيه ؟؟ 
> السؤال بصيغه اخرى  
> انا اشتريت سهم شركه بسعر 2 جنيه للسهم وحبيت اضع ستوب لوز وقمت بوضع امر بيع عند 1.50 جنية هل يتم البيع مباشره ام لابد من نزول السعر فى السوق الى 1.50 فى السوق فعلياً ؟
> يعنى من الاخر زى العملات كده؟ 
> يارب اكون عرفت اوضح السؤال

 صباح الفل ابوصلاح لو نفذت كلامك سيباع السهم ماركت بالسعر الحالى له الاستوب لوز يكون بدماغك ولم تتح البورصة وضعه اتوماتيكيا كما بالفوركس مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق،،،،،،،،،

----------


## abosalah

> صباح الفل ابوصلاح لو نفذت كلامك سيباع السهم ماركت بالسعر الحالى له الاستوب لوز يكون بدماغك ولم تتح البورصة وضعه اتوماتيكيا كما بالفوركس مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق،،،،،،،،،

 صباح الفل يا مستر احمد, وشكرا على سرعه الرد والحمد لله انى سألت الاول 
بس يا ترى الشباب مش هنا انبارح ولا انهارده ,, عسى المانع خير  :Hands:  
تقبل ودى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا مستر احمد, وشكرا على سرعه الرد والحمد لله انى سألت الاول 
> بس يا ترى الشباب مش هنا انبارح ولا انهارده ,, عسى المانع خير  
> تقبل ودى

 الكل موجود وأنا موجود 
بس مافيش نفس للكتابة ومافيش جديد

----------


## عياد

بالفعل السوق سيء جدا  وأتوقع ان يواصل هبوطه مجددا حتى 7500 بعد ارتفاع اليوميين الماضيين الضعيفين وربما تمتد بنا موجة الهبوط لأبعد بذلك لذا السوق الان للمراقبة فقط   تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## abosalah

> الكل موجود وأنا موجود 
> بس مافيش نفس للكتابة ومافيش جديد

 الحمد لله انك بخير  :Eh S(7):  
وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمنا  
بس السوق انبارح طلع شوية وكان الفوليم اقل من مليار بشوية ,, يا ترى الطلوع ده بسبب نتائج معظم الشركات الايجابيه عن النصف الاول من 2008 ؟؟ وانهارده لسه الوضع غامض ؟ ولا رأيك ايه يا استاذنا ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات للى إشترى معنا على خبر الميزانية 
حققت التارجت الأول أمس 1.85 
ياريت نكون جنينا أرباح فيه 
معلش هى المكاسب دلوقتى تاتا تاتا 
بس زى ما أنتوا شايفين 
بنجيب السهم بمن حنك السبع  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الحمد لله انك بخير  
> وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمنا  
> بس السوق انبارح طلع شوية وكان الفوليم اقل من مليار بشوية ,, يا ترى الطلوع ده بسبب نتائج معظم الشركات الايجابيه عن النصف الاول من 2008 ؟؟ وانهارده لسه الوضع غامض ؟ ولا رأيك ايه يا استاذنا ؟

 النتائج الإيجابية للشركات عمرها ما هطلع السوق عندنا فى مصر لو فى إتجاه هابط 
اللى طلعالسوق اليومين اللى فاتوا طلب تليكوم شراء أسهم خزينة 
وقولنا نستعد لجنى أرباح مؤقت 
إحنا هناخد شهر تقريبا فى قاع تجميعى 
شوية صعود وشوبة هبوط 
لحد ماننطلق فى الموجه الصاعدة الجديدة إن شاء الله

----------


## المتألق

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك من سوق وبس

----------


## نور المصرى

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك من سوق وبس

 لما تضيق قوى  ...................تفرج :Hands:

----------


## abosalah

> لما تضيق قوى ...................تفرج

 ونعم بالله 
بس دى ضاقت بقاله كتير وربنا يسهل  :Doh:

----------


## المتألق

الله يجيب اللي فيه الخير يا رب  
بتوقع ان السهم اللي حيكون نجم الجلسه هو العربيه لحلليج الاقطان  
خلينا نتابعه سوى

----------


## المتألق

في خبر بنسبة 99% ان احدى الشركات حتشتري 50 مليون سهم من العربيه لحليج الاقطان  
يعني السهم رايح ل9 او 10 جنيه بالراحه  
وان شاء الله نعوض من هالخسائر يا رب

----------


## المتألق

الحمد لله ربنا لحتى الان مبيض وجهي  
كتبت المشاركه لما كان السهم ب7.05   
دلوقتي السهم ضرب ال7.41

----------


## المتألق

ان شاء الله تكونوا  دخلتوا معانا بالسهم  
السهم اغلق على 7.70

----------


## Norton

راحت  فلوسك   ياصابر

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> راحت فلوسك ياصابر

 وصابر عمل بفلوسه ايه.........

----------


## نور المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
حبايبى وحشتونى اليومين دول 
بس غصب عنى كنت بدورة المهيلمى لتحليل الأسواق المالية
والحمد لله جبت جيد جدا 
وهى دورة تأهيلية لل CFT 
عزيزى المتألق المتألق دائما
نظرتك صحيحة للعربية حليج بس سبقتك ياباشا فىالتوصية عليها من كام يوم  :Big Grin: 
والحمد لله أداء أكثر من رائع 
جنى الأرباح من 8ج إلى 8.15ج
ونرجع ناخدها تانى عند 7.5 جنى الأرباح بنصف الكمية فقط عشان لو كملت مانزعلش  
الكابلات شراء إستثمارى فى أى سعر تحت 1.80ج 
هاحاول أكون معاكم فى جلسة غد إن شاء الله
بس هاكون مشغول شوية 
عشان غدا هاكون فى نادى أصدقاء البورصه بتابع الجلسة من هناك
ومعانا أخوانا فى الدورة هاكون معاهم ونشرح بعض جوانب السوق بطريقة عملية 
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## عياد

> ان شاء الله تكونوا دخلتوا معانا بالسهم  
> السهم اغلق على 7.70

 معليش يامتألق محدش كان عنده قلب يشتري امبارح في الخراب اللي كان حاصل المؤشر نازل أكتر من 6% في يومين  :Emoticon1:

----------


## المتألق

كلامك مزبوط يا استاذ نور  
هو السهم كان عليه سحب مش طبيعي من كزا يوم  
بس لما عرفت الخبر واللي هو سبب السحب على السهم ده قلت ندخله سوى .  
واكيد استاذ نور ما في كلام او تعديل عليك يا باشا . 
وانا بعت اغلب الاسهم اللي فقدت الامل فيها بخساره وشلت فيها سهم العربيه والحمد لله كانت خطوه صحيحه الي وبدينا نعوض  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عياد

بالأمس تراجع المؤشر كاسرا المستوى المنخفض السابق ليسجل أدنى مستوى له منذ سبتمبر 2007 ومن المتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تراجعه مستهدفا مستوى الدعم القوي 7500 . ورغم الصعود الجماعي مع بداية جلسة اليوم بسبب ارتفاع سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء الا ان الصورة السلبية لم تتغير بعد واعتقد ان تستمر حالة الصعود حتى منتصف جلسة الاحد ثم يبدأ الهبوط مجددا

----------


## المتألق

ممكن مساعده يا طيبين  
سهم العز لحديد التسليح عليه اكتتاب وانا عندي كميه من السهم ده  
تنصحوني افوت الاكتتاب ده ولا اطلع من السهم ؟؟ 
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## abosalah

كلام جميل يا استاذ عياد ومتفق مع حضرتك ولى نظره مؤيده لقوه المنطقه 7400 الى 7500 
كما نرى موجه صاعده طويله من شهر 7-2006 وحتى شهر 5-2008  
ثم بدايه التصحيح الى يومنا هذا ونلاحظ اقتراب المؤشر من مستوى 61.8 % فايبوناتشى النسبه القويه وكما تلاحظون مدى قوتها من 7400 وحتى 7500  
والله الموفق 
همسه: فات الكثير ما بقى الا القليل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> كلام جميل يا استاذ عياد ومتفق مع حضرتك ولى نظره مؤيده لقوه المنطقه 7400 الى 7500 
> كما نرى موجه صاعده طويله من شهر 7-2006 وحتى شهر 5-2008  
> ثم بدايه التصحيح الى يومنا هذا ونلاحظ اقتراب المؤشر من مستوى 61.8 % فايبوناتشى النسبه القويه وكما تلاحظون مدى قوتها من 7400 وحتى 7500  
> والله الموفق 
> همسه: فات الكثير ما بقى الا القليل

 أهلا يابوصلاح  جميل جدا اذا نحن متفقون على منطقى 7500- 7400 كمنطقة دعم قوية جدا  ، بس لو كسرت هذه المنطقة لابد وحتما ولزاما الخروج من السوق لأن اقرب نقطة دعم ستكون عند 6200  ثم 4600وبالتالي مزيدا من النزيف للأسهم   فالرجاء الانتباه خاصة وان السوق واضح جدا علامات الضعف والاعياء عليه حتى في الطلوع

----------


## abosalah

> أهلا يابوصلاح  جميل جدا اذا نحن متفقون على منطقى 7500- 7400 كمنطقة دعم قوية جدا ، بس لو كسرت هذه المنطقة لابد وحتما ولزاما الخروج من السوق لأن اقرب نقطة دعم ستكون عند 6200 ثم 4600وبالتالي مزيدا من النزيف للأسهم    فالرجاء الانتباه خاصة وان السوق واضح جدا علامات الضعف والاعياء عليه حتى في الطلوع

 طيب فى رأيك يا استاذ عياد اذا كسر هذه المنطقه بكم نقطه يعتبر كسر فعلى ؟؟ هل اذا وصل الى 7000 مثلا ؟؟ ولكن نتمنى عدم الوصول لها  :Doh:  
تقبل ودى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> ممكن مساعده يا طيبين  
> سهم العز لحديد التسليح عليه اكتتاب وانا عندي كميه من السهم ده  
> تنصحوني افوت الاكتتاب ده ولا اطلع من السهم ؟؟ 
> وبارك الله فيكم

 أنا رأيي الشخصي لاتدخل في الاكتتاب وذلك لسببين:  أولا : ان تأثير الاكتتاب سيؤثر على سعر السهم مع نهاية الحق في الاكتتاب وبالتالي تستطيع الشراء بعد حق الاكتتاب مباشرة خاصة وان السهم لن يرتفع بقوة في ظل الظروف الحالية للسوق بل ربما ينزل أكثر وهو الاحتمال الأكبر  . ثانيا : ليس هناك داعي لحجز فلوسك فترة طويلة طالما انك تستطيع تأخذ السهم بسعر تكلفة اقل ممن يدخل الاكتتاب وايضا تستطيع البيع بعد يومين عمل او نفس اليوم حتى   هذه وجهة نظري   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> طيب فى رأيك يا استاذ عياد اذا كسر هذه المنطقه بكم نقطه يعتبر كسر فعلى ؟؟ هل اذا وصل الى 7000 مثلا ؟؟ ولكن نتمنى عدم الوصول لها  
> تقبل ودى

 في كتب التحليل الفني هناك ثلاث طرق لتوضيح الكسر  الأولى : كسر سعري والثانية : كسر زمني  والثالثة : الربط بين السعر والزمن  اغلاق يومين متتاليين تحت مستوى 7400  أنا اعتبرها كسر مستوى 7400  .  وفي ظل العوامل النفسية السيئة والظروف المحيطة بالاقتصاد المصري من ارتفاع مستويات التضخم لأكثر من 22% في مناطق الحضر ليسجل اعلى مستوى له منذ عام 1992م  وهو ماستدعى رفع الفائدة خمس مرات خلال 2008 لتصل الى 11.5% وهو مايؤدي لتباطؤ النمو وبالتالي تباطؤ ارباح الشركات المصرية علاوة ان رفع الفائدة ضد البورصة بشكل عام ، لذا من المتوقع ان لاتجد صعودا مدويا خلال الفترة القادمة مع تزايد الاحتمالات بمزيد من التراجع  . تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## المتألق

شكرا الك اخي الكريم عياد  
هو  الاكتتاب الشركه حتعطي سهمين لكل سهم بمبلغ 5 جنيه للسهم  
يعني انا حسبت لو دخلت الاكتتباب بصير متوسط سعر السهم عليا ب 22.5 حنيه  ودلوقتي هو بحوالي 56 جنيه  
ممكن اعرف بعد الاكتتاب كيف بقيموه وكم ممكن يصير سعره ؟؟ 
وفعلا انا متخوف من قصة الاكتتاب ده

----------


## عياد

> شكرا الك اخي الكريم عياد  
> هو الاكتتاب الشركه حتعطي سهمين لكل سهم بمبلغ 5 جنيه للسهم  
> يعني انا حسبت لو دخلت الاكتتباب بصير متوسط سعر السهم عليا ب 22.5 حنيه ودلوقتي هو بحوالي 56 جنيه  
> ممكن اعرف بعد الاكتتاب كيف بقيموه وكم ممكن يصير سعره ؟؟ 
> وفعلا انا متخوف من قصة الاكتتاب ده

 تصبح قيمة السهم حسب المعادلة التالية :  ( اخر يوم اغلاق قبل حق الاكتتاب + 10 جنيه ) /3 سهم   هيطلع سعر السهم ثاني يوم بعد الاكتتاب ، وبالتالي انت يمكنك الشراء بعد الاكتتاب مباشرة   على فكرة لي رجاء ان تتطلع على الاكتتابات الاخيرة مثل الصعيد العامة للمقاولات وايه اي سي و اليكو والقاهرة للاسكان لترى ان الشرءا عقب حق الاكتتاب افضل   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## المتألق

شكرا كتير اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك  
والليله بعمل حساباتي ان شاء الله  
لا عدمنا من مشاركاتك القيمه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Peace4all

> تصبح قيمة السهم حسب المعادلة التالية :  ( اخر يوم اغلاق قبل حق الاكتتاب + 10 جنيه ) /3 سهم   هيطلع سعر السهم ثاني يوم بعد الاكتتاب ، وبالتالي انت يمكنك الشراء بعد الاكتتاب مباشرة   على فكرة لي رجاء ان تتطلع على الاكتتابات الاخيرة مثل الصعيد العامة للمقاولات وايه اي سي و اليكو والقاهرة للاسكان لترى ان الشرءا عقب حق الاكتتاب افضل    تقبل خالص تحياتي

  
تمام كلامك يا استاذ عياد وانا دخلت اكتتاب رمكو في اخر يوم للاكتتاب وبأقل سعر وكنت فاكر اني ناصح علشان داخل السهم بأقل تكلفة وبعدها بكام يوم كنت ممكن اشتريه بأقل سعر وتعالي بص عليه اليوم رغم انه محقق ارباح نصف سنوية 150 مليون جنية بنسبة نمو تتعدي 400% الا ان السهم اليوم اصلا ماشي عكس السوق تماما وعامل دلوقت 8.50 بتداول عالي بجد مش عارف سهم زي دا هيوصل لحد فين 5 جنية ولا ايه 
ممن سؤال يا استاذ عياد بحكم خبرتك الكبيرة انا طول عمري في السوق المصري مش بدخل اسهم مضاربات ولازم السهم اللي ابقي داخلة يبقي ماليا كويس وببص علي ربح المحفظة السنوي يعني الي حد ما استثمار شوية وبعد اليومين دول مبقتش عارف اشتغل ازاي يعني سهم زي رمكو محقق ارباح نص سنوية اكتر من ارباح السنه اللي فاتت كلها ومع ذلك السهم مش بيتجاوب خالص وحاسس ان الميكر بيطفش الناس من السهم او يمكن هو اللي بيطفش مش عارف بجد احتارت في السهم دا لو عند حضرتك اي معلومة او نصيحة يبقي كتر خيرك

----------


## abosalah

> في كتب التحليل الفني هناك ثلاث طرق لتوضيح الكسر  الأولى : كسر سعري والثانية : كسر زمني والثالثة : الربط بين السعر والزمن  اغلاق يومين متتاليين تحت مستوى 7400 أنا اعتبرها كسر مستوى 7400  . وفي ظل العوامل النفسية السيئة والظروف المحيطة بالاقتصاد المصري من ارتفاع مستويات التضخم لأكثر من 22% في مناطق الحضر ليسجل اعلى مستوى له منذ عام 1992م وهو ماستدعى رفع الفائدة خمس مرات خلال 2008 لتصل الى 11.5% وهو مايؤدي لتباطؤ النمو وبالتالي تباطؤ ارباح الشركات المصرية علاوة ان رفع الفائدة ضد البورصة بشكل عام ، لذا من المتوقع ان لاتجد صعودا مدويا خلال الفترة القادمة مع تزايد الاحتمالات بمزيد من التراجع  .  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 شكرا جزيلا لك استاذ عياد على التفصيل الرائع ويارب مانشوف ايام سيئه ان شاء الله لان الناس خلاص صبرها نفد  :Angry Smile:  
وربنا يخليك لينا  :Hands:

----------


## عياد

> تمام كلامك يا استاذ عياد وانا دخلت اكتتاب رمكو في اخر يوم للاكتتاب وبأقل سعر وكنت فاكر اني ناصح علشان داخل السهم بأقل تكلفة وبعدها بكام يوم كنت ممكن اشتريه بأقل سعر وتعالي بص عليه اليوم رغم انه محقق ارباح نصف سنوية 150 مليون جنية بنسبة نمو تتعدي 400% الا ان السهم اليوم اصلا ماشي عكس السوق تماما وعامل دلوقت 8.50 بتداول عالي بجد مش عارف سهم زي دا هيوصل لحد فين 5 جنية ولا ايه 
> ممن سؤال يا استاذ عياد بحكم خبرتك الكبيرة انا طول عمري في السوق المصري مش بدخل اسهم مضاربات ولازم السهم اللي ابقي داخلة يبقي ماليا كويس وببص علي ربح المحفظة السنوي يعني الي حد ما استثمار شوية وبعد اليومين دول مبقتش عارف اشتغل ازاي يعني سهم زي رمكو محقق ارباح نص سنوية اكتر من ارباح السنه اللي فاتت كلها ومع ذلك السهم مش بيتجاوب خالص وحاسس ان الميكر بيطفش الناس من السهم او يمكن هو اللي بيطفش مش عارف بجد احتارت في السهم دا لو عند حضرتك اي معلومة او نصيحة يبقي كتر خيرك

 اهلا بك أخي العزيز  دعنا نتفق في الأول أن البورصة أو سوق الأسهم تعترف بقوى العرض والطلب فقط وتختلف قوى العرض والطلبنتيجة للعديد من العوامل الاخرى مثل نتائج الشركة والظروف العامة للاقتصاد وظروف السوق ونفسية المستثمرين ، أنا برأيي الشخصي في السوق المصري مسألة النتائج وأداء الشركة لايمثل تأثيرها أكثر من 10%  فهناك أسهم كثيرة تحقق نتائج رائعة جدا لكن الطلب منخفض عليها وبالتالي فهي تهبط وعندك مثال أموك - سيدي كرير-اوراسكوم تيلكوم  . ولو حللنا ظروف السوق المصري في الوقت الحالي تجد انه ليس هناك مايدعو لتواجد طلب عالي على اي سهم حيث لو لاحظت كل الاسهم تعطي العروض فيها الطلبات يعني اطلب سهمك على اي سعر منخفض هتاخد علطول ، حتى صعود اليوم يطلق عليه في عرف التحليل الفني مصيدة الثيران لذا فمن المعروف ان البياع سينتصر مجددا وهو ماظهر جليا في نهاية الجلسة

----------


## Peace4all

> اهلا بك أخي العزيز   دعنا نتفق في الأول أن البورصة أو سوق الأسهم تعترف بقوى العرض والطلب فقط وتختلف قوى العرض والطلبنتيجة للعديد من العوامل الاخرى مثل نتائج الشركة والظروف العامة للاقتصاد وظروف السوق ونفسية المستثمرين ، أنا برأيي الشخصي في السوق المصري مسألة النتائج وأداء الشركة لايمثل تأثيرها أكثر من 10% فهناك أسهم كثيرة تحقق نتائج رائعة جدا لكن الطلب منخفض عليها وبالتالي فهي تهبط وعندك مثال أموك - سيدي كرير-اوراسكوم تيلكوم  .  ولو حللنا ظروف السوق المصري في الوقت الحالي تجد انه ليس هناك مايدعو لتواجد طلب عالي على اي سهم حيث لو لاحظت كل الاسهم تعطي العروض فيها الطلبات يعني اطلب سهمك على اي سعر منخفض هتاخد علطول ، حتى صعود اليوم يطلق عليه في عرف التحليل الفني مصيدة الثيران لذا فمن المعروف ان البياع سينتصر مجددا وهو ماظهر جليا في نهاية الجلسة

 مظبوط كلامك يا استاذ عياد واعتقد كمان ان موضوع الاغلاق المرجح دا بيسمح بالتصريف كويس خصوصا لما يحصل في جلسة امبارح صعود مفاجيء لانشأء ويبقي الاغلاق قليل واخر سعر عالي ويتم فتح الجلسة علي صعود وهمي ويتم البيع علي هذا الاساس... شكرا لحضرتك

----------


## remo

عياد باشا  :Eh S(7):  
سؤالى ليك عن المنتجعات 
هيتم صرف اسهم مجانية يوم 28/8 
تفتكر السهم دة ممكن اعمل علية متوسط ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا شارى السهم 7.97  :Angry Smile:  
وأخر السهم دة تفتكر فين 
مشكور حبيبنا

----------


## عياد

> عياد باشا   سؤالى ليك عن المنتجعات  هيتم صرف اسهم مجانية يوم 28/8  تفتكر السهم دة ممكن اعمل علية متوسط ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟  انا شارى السهم 7.97  
> وأخر السهم دة تفتكر فين 
> مشكور حبيبنا

 والله ياريمو   شوف انت متوسطك بعيد وخدت تقريبا كل النزلة حتى الان ، انا رايي انتظر مستوى الدعم 7500 ونشوف السوق هيعمل ايه عندها وساعتها قرر وان كان رايي الخروج قبل التوزيع لأن السهم بعد التوزيع هينزل زي جنوب الوادي للأسمنت من كم يوم . فنيا الدعم القوي عند مستوى 2.25

----------


## عياد

أكد ماجد شوقى رئيس مجلس إدارة البورصة أن إدارة البورصة لا تتحكم من قريب أو بعيد في أسعار الأسهم ولا تمنع هبوطاً أو تصنع صعودًا للسوق فدورها يتلخص في الرقابة على الشركات المقيدة من حيث التزامها بقواعد الإفصاح فضلاً عن الرقابة على شركات السمسرة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالملاءة المالية بالإضافة إلى الرقابة على التداول . وقال شوقى أمس في حوار أجراه معه برنامج "البورصة اليوم" على قناة (OTV ) :" إن البورصة تهدف أيضاً إلى توفير آليات مستمرة تستطيع من خلالها رفع أحجام التداول لأن ما يهم أي بورصة أن تكون السيولة مرتفعة، فكلما كانت السيولة مرتفعة في السوق كلما تمتص الصدمة وتعاود النشاط من جديد، فالبورصة المصرية في 2006 انخفضت 12% ، و 7% و 5% في أيام مختلفة بعدها بيومين عاودت النشاط وارتفعت السيولة زادت وأنهت العام بمعدلات تداول أعلى من 2005 مما جعل مصر من أفضل الأسواق وبارتفاع 10% مقارنةً بأسواق كانت نازلة بالـ 50% ". وأضاف شوقى " أن الانخفاضات التي شهدها السوق في الفترة الماضية غير مقلقة لأن الأسعار تنخفض أو ترتفع طبقاً لآليات العرض والطلب ونتيجة لما يحدث على المستوى المحلي والإقليمي والعالمي، ولكن ما يقلق إدارة البورصة هو تراجع أحجام التداول". وأوضح قائلاً :" لا أجزم بأن أحداث أجريوم وبنك القاهرة وقرارات 5 مايو هى السبب المباشر في التأثير على البورصة بالإضافة إلى التقارير الصادرة عن الاقتصاد المصري من البنوك الاستثمارية العالمية أو الإقليمية انما كل ما سبق هو أحد أسباب الانخفاض ". وأضاف " هناك عدد من الأسباب الأخرى منها القرارات الحكومية الأخيرة التى قد يكون آثرها سلبياً على المدى القصير وسيتلاشى هذا الأثر بسرعة ويصبح إيجابياً على المدى الطويل ، كما أن أزمة الرهن العقاري غير معلومة الحدود كان لها تأثير أيضاً مازالت البورصات العالمية بتشهد تقلبات حادة من جراء تلك الأزمة ". وردًا على سؤال بشأن طلب عدد من المستثمرين الأفراد إيقاف التداول فى أيام التراجعات الحادة قال شوقى " التدخل بصفة عامة في السوق بأي قرار إداري قد يضره أكثر مما ينفعه، وعندنا تجربة معروفة جدًا في سنة 1997 عندما حدث تدخل إداري بوضع حدود سعرية 5% السوق دفع ثمنها لمدة 4 سنين في الوقت الذى حدث في انهيار في الأسواق الأسيوية ؛ كما أنه فى عام 2006 تم إيقاف البورصة بعد الهبوط 12% أيام انهيار الأسواق الخليجية ده كان ليه سبب خاص جدًا ولن يتكرر مرة أخرى ". وأشار قائلاً :" المسألة ليست مسألة تدخل ، فلنفترض أننا أصدرنا قرار لإيقاف السوق عند التراجعات الحادة، سنجد أن الفترة الأخيرة كان معظم الهبوط سببه الأسهم التي ليها قيد مزدوج في بورصة لندن من خلال شهادات الإيداع الدولية فعندما أوقف التداول هنا فى بورصة مصر هناك شهادات الإيداع يتم التدوال عليها فى لندن ، إذا المستثمر المصري سيجد نفسه لا يستطيع التصرف فى أسهمه ولايستطيع البيع في ظل تراجع شهادات الإيداع في لندن ، كما أننى فى هذه الحالة سأغلق الباب أمام المستثمر سواء المحلي أو الأجنبي من انتهاز فرصة وصول أسعار الأسهم لمستويات مغرية للشراء " وأضاف شوقى " أن الهند أوقفت العام الماضي سوق الأوراق المالية عندما هبط 20% في أول 45 دقيقة من التدوال، وهذا شيء مرعب المؤشر يهبط 20%، السوق الأمريكي توقف السوق عند انخفاض المؤشر عند نسبة معينة تم حسابها على أساس إن مكونات المؤشر تهبط كلها طبقاً للأوزان 15% وهذا معناه انهيار تام ". وحول الارتفاع الكبير في التضخم وآثره على الشركات المُدرجة في البورصة أكد شوقى " أن التأثير يكون بصورة غير مباشرة من خلال رفع أسعار الفائدة ، فعندما نقوم برفع أسعار الفائدة بهدف السيطرة على التضخم بذلك نرفع من تكلفة التمويل للشركات وتكلفة رأس المال مما يؤثر على الميزانيات الخاصة بتلك الشركات من ناحية وعلى تمويل مشروعاتها من ناحية أخرى لأنه بدلا من أن يمولنى البنك بفائدة 8% أو 9% أو 10% بعد رفع أسعار الفائدة يمولني بـ15 و 16و 17 %على حسب موقف كل شركة وعلى حسب موقف المشروع نفسه فالتكلفة عند الشركات تتضاعف مما يؤثر على الميزانية بالسلب ". من ناحية ثانية " فارتفاع التضخم في حد ذاته يؤثر على القوة الشرائية للمواطن والمستثمر على السواء فمثلاً بدلاً من أن يكون لدي مبلغ فائض عن حاجتي واستثمره في البورصة أقوم بشراء احتياجاتي الأساسية ". وحول سؤال بشأن إنشاء مؤشر جديد يفصل تعاملات الأجانب وأثرها على السوق أجاب ماجد شوقى قائلاً: "إن إدارة البورصة لم تقوم بأية عملية تفرقة في السوق المصري بين الأجنبي والعربي والمصري ، لأن التفرقة ضد آليات السوق وضد سياسة الدولة ". فمثلاً "عند الهبوط الحاد للسوق في 2006 كان هناك مطالبات بفصل العرب والآن يحدث نفس السيناريو ولكن مع الأجانب ، أخشى أن يأتى يوم نجد مطالبات بفصل تعاملات المصريين ". وأضاف " المستثمرون ينظرون دائماً للمؤشر وتقول إنه السوق كله بينهار ولكن المؤشر يمثل حجم تداول الثلاثين شركة في البورصة المصرية يمثل حوالي من 50 إلى 60 أو 70% من وهى نسب لا نستطيع تجاهلها ". وأشار إلى " أن البورصة بدأت حالياً في تجارب على مؤشر جديد لم يتم الاستقرار عليه هل يضم 100 شركة أم كل الشركات باستثناء أكثر أوزان في السوق المصري بنحو خمس شركات أو نستثنى الثلاثين شركة في المؤشر ونضع الـ 100 شركة التالية لهم أو الـ 70 شركة كل تلك ما زالت إقتراحات ندرسها ، وبذلك نعطى للمستثمر ميزة النظر إلى الشركات الكبيرة الموجودة في مؤشر الكأس 30 أو الشركات الأقل من المتوسطة ".

----------


## Peace4all

صباح الخير استاذ عياد كنت عايز اعرف بما ان حضرتك خبرة في جميع الاسهم العالمية هل من الطبيعي لما اقتصاد بلد يرتفع فيها التضخم للنسب الحالية تنزل بعض الاسهم تحت قيمتها الاسمية زي ما حاصل عندنا ولا احنا حالة خاصة
اشكرك

----------


## عياد

> صباح الخير استاذ عياد كنت عايز اعرف بما ان حضرتك خبرة في جميع الاسهم العالمية هل من الطبيعي لما اقتصاد بلد يرتفع فيها التضخم للنسب الحالية تنزل بعض الاسهم تحت قيمتها الاسمية زي ما حاصل عندنا ولا احنا حالة خاصة
> اشكرك

 صباح الخيرات   أخي الكريم نتيجة لارتفاع النضخم تتراجع القدرة الشراءية للنقود وبالتالي يلجأ البنك المركزي لرفع أسعار الفائدة لتقليل السيولة وبالتالي مع رفع الفائدة يخرج العديد من الافراد والمؤسسات من سوق الاسهم للاستثمار في الودائع البنكية والتي تعطي عائد عالي بدون مخاطر  . أما مسألة التراجع دون القيمة الاسمية ليس بسبب التضخم فقط بل يعود لعوامل اخرى ربما ظروف الشركة المالية مثل جنرال موتورز او ظروف المضاربة على السهم او غيرها . اتمنى أكون أفدتك   تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## Peace4all

> صباح الخيرات    أخي الكريم نتيجة لارتفاع النضخم تتراجع القدرة الشراءية للنقود وبالتالي يلجأ البنك المركزي لرفع أسعار الفائدة لتقليل السيولة وبالتالي مع رفع الفائدة يخرج العديد من الافراد والمؤسسات من سوق الاسهم للاستثمار في الودائع البنكية والتي تعطي عائد عالي بدون مخاطر  . أما مسألة التراجع دون القيمة الاسمية ليس بسبب التضخم فقط بل يعود لعوامل اخرى ربما ظروف الشركة المالية مثل جنرال موتورز او ظروف المضاربة على السهم او غيرها . اتمنى أكون أفدتك    تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

  
اكيد افدتني يا استاذ عياد طول عمري بستفاد من حضرتك عموما انا كدا فهمت ان وارد جدا السهم ينزل تحت قيمتة الاسمية بدون ما يبقي في مشكلة مالية في الشركة لان سهم رمكو حسب اخر اخبارة محقق ارباح قوية جدا ومتوقعله تتضاعف في اخر السنه لانه مأجر فندق بدخل سنوي 100 مليون جنية تقريبا فلو فرضنا في مشكلة هتبدأ من السنه الجاية وانا بتوقع الضغط دا علشان اسهم الاكتتاب نازلة الخميس الجاي وعايزين الناس تبيع بأقل اسعاراكيد حضرتك عارف حركات شركات السمسرة القذرة عموما الف شكر واتمني مكنش بزعجك بأستفسراتي وربنا يبارك فيك دايما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  *البدايه كلام يتفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم بالراحه*  *نقرأ الاول* *مباشر الان 
كشفت تقارير اقتصادية جديدة تلقتها اللجنة الاقتصادية في مجلس الشعب عن اتجاه بعض البنوك التجارية العاملة في مصر إلى تمـــــــــلك* *شركات سمسرة .........وبنوك أخرى تشارك في بعض الشركات الكبرى لتسويق الأوراق المالية مثل البنك الأهلي والتجاري الدولي والعربي الإفريقي.  
كما أشارت إلى أن هناك بنوكا أخرى بدأت نفس الاتجاه، منها بنك عـــــــــــــــــــــــــودة الدولي الذي اتخذ خطوات إيجابية سعيا للتعاون مع شركة «هيرمس» وبنك باركليز وكريدي اغريكول، في الوقت الذي اتجه فيه بنك مصر وبنك بيريوس لتأسيس شركات خاصة بهما، والبنك المصري الخليجي الذي استحوذ على 22% من شركة براين.   وأشار تقرير للبنك المركزي إلى أن هناك عددا كبيرا من البنوك اتجه إلى امتـــــــــــــــــــــــلاك شركات السمسرة، فقد ارتفعت محافظ استثمارات البنوك بهدف المتاجرة بنحو 15 مـــــــــليار جنيه خلال شهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــد، ووصل إجمالي محافظ الاستثمار إلى 198 مليار جنيه.  
وبدأت بعض البنوك التجارية في ضخ فائض السيولة لديها في شركات السمسرة من خلال انتشار شركات خاصة بالبنك نفسه أو الدخول في شراكة مع شركات قائمة بالفعل، وهو ما دفع عددا من البنوك إلى رفع رؤوس أموالها أو الاستعداد لذلك، في ظل تشجيع الخبراء لهذا الاتجاه بعد التراجع الملحوظ الذي شهدته محافظ البنوك الاستثمارية خلال الأعوام الأخيرة.  * ****************************************  افتكر اللى يقرى الكلام ده وميعرفش معناه ايه  احسن له يغادر البورصه ولايعود لها مره اخرى  الخبر ده بيقول لكل الصابرين انتم صح واحنا   معاكم وايدينا معاكم ..وكمان بيقول ان   كل الحراميه والافاقين مكانهم هيكون محدود   ودورهم ايضا لان البنوك خلاص ملكت الزمام  واخدت المبادره واخدت مواقع هجوميه باحتلال   قمم الاسهم الجيده   كده مؤامرات كل المتلاعبين باءت بفشل زريع .........ضربه قاصمه لمدعى العلم وناشرى الخــــــــــــراب بين الناس  هذا ليس حلما لكنه هو الواقع الذى كنت اقرأه على شاشات التداول من شهــــــــــــــــــــرين كل يوووووووووووووووم من 26/6 وحتى اليوم فيه شراء متوالى فى سكووووووووووووووووووووووون   
منقوووووووووووول

----------


## عياد

> اكيد افدتني يا استاذ عياد طول عمري بستفاد من حضرتك عموما انا كدا فهمت ان وارد جدا السهم ينزل تحت قيمتة الاسمية بدون ما يبقي في مشكلة مالية في الشركة لان سهم رمكو حسب اخر اخبارة محقق ارباح قوية جدا ومتوقعله تتضاعف في اخر السنه لانه مأجر فندق بدخل سنوي 100 مليون جنية تقريبا فلو فرضنا في مشكلة هتبدأ من السنه الجاية وانا بتوقع الضغط دا علشان اسهم الاكتتاب نازلة الخميس الجاي وعايزين الناس تبيع بأقل اسعاراكيد حضرتك عارف حركات شركات السمسرة القذرة عموما الف شكر واتمني مكنش بزعجك بأستفسراتي وربنا يبارك فيك دايما

 أنت تأمر ياغالي ومفيش أي ازعاج   :Asvc:

----------


## Peace4all

> أنت تأمر ياغالي ومفيش أي ازعاج

  
الامر لله يا استاذ عياد طول عمرك كريم وصاحب واجب وبما ان حضرتك طمعتني فيك عايز اخد رأي حضرتك في قرار هيئة سوق المال السعودي بالسماح للاجانب الغير مقيمين بدخول السوق واليوم شفنا ارتفاع السوق السعودي بأعلي نسبه له من سنه 2007 دا غير ان حجم التداول تضاعف فهل تفتكر دا ممكن يكمل علي بقيت الاجانب والعرب الموجودين عندنا وهل تفتكر ان خروج الاموال من دول الخليج ومصر الفترة اللي فاتت كان بسبب الخبر دا 
وهل دا يؤكد وجه نظري بأن مش ممكن يبقي في تحسن في احجام التداول عندنا الا بخبر ايجابي سواء قرار حكومي او معدلات تضخم منخفضة او نمو مرتفع يعني مش قبل 6 شهور

----------


## عياد

> الامر لله يا استاذ عياد طول عمرك كريم وصاحب واجب وبما ان حضرتك طمعتني فيك عايز اخد رأي حضرتك في قرار هيئة سوق المال السعودي بالسماح للاجانب الغير مقيمين بدخول السوق واليوم شفنا ارتفاع السوق السعودي بأعلي نسبه له من سنه 2007 دا غير ان حجم التداول تضاعف فهل تفتكر دا ممكن يكمل علي بقيت الاجانب والعرب الموجودين عندنا وهل تفتكر ان خروج الاموال من دول الخليج ومصر الفترة اللي فاتت كان بسبب الخبر دا 
> وهل دا يؤكد وجه نظري بأن مش ممكن يبقي في تحسن في احجام التداول عندنا الا بخبر ايجابي سواء قرار حكومي او معدلات تضخم منخفضة او نمو مرتفع يعني مش قبل 6 شهور

 السوق السعودية تعتبر أكبر سوق عربية من ناحية القيمة السوقية والسيولة العالية وكانت أبرز سلبية فيها هي غياب الاجانب ، وكنت متأكدا أنه لابد من فتح السوق للأجانب في وقت ما حيث ان السوق دائما تحتاج لدماء جديدة وقد نوهت  تقارير المؤسسات الاقتصادية كثيرا لضرورة تحرير السوق السعودية. نتائج هذه الخطوة ربما لاتظهر الان على السوق السعودي والاسواق المحيطة خاصة وانها جاءت في وقت عصيب تمر به اسواق المنطقة بتراجع كبير وقد يترتب على هذه الخطوة مايلي:  أولا : بيع الاجانب في الاسواق العربية الأخرى والاتجاه للسوق السعودية التي تشهد نموا متواصلا ثانيا : المشكلة في التشريع الجديد بحسب فهمي بأن السعودية لن تسمح للاجانب بالملكية المباشرة انما عن طريق مفوض وبالتالي سيكون التملك ليس بالشكل المطلوب ولن يكون جاذبا للكثيرين  خاصة وان السعودية مازالت تفرض قيودا عديدة على الملكية الاجنبية داخل البلاد وفي منح تأشيرات الدخول لذا فان الاموال الأجنبية قد تكون أموال ساخنة ولن تبقى كثيرا في السعودية مالم تكون هناك منظومة من التشريعات الأخرى التي تدعم هذا التشريع   تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

بالنسبة للمؤشر CASE30 أتوقع له ارتفاعا جيدا في تعاملات اليوم الأحد مع بداية الاسبوع مدعوما بالاغلاق الجيد لشهادات الايداع الدولية وارتفاع الاسواق العالمية يوم الجمعة الماضية والسوق السعودية بالأمس ، مستوى 7500 مازال هو منطقة الدعم المهمة والمحك القوي اما منطقة 8000-8200 تشكل منطقة مقاومة قريبة   خالص تحياتي

----------


## المتألق

صباح الخير للجميع  
وان شاء الله جلسه موفقه للكل ان شاء الله  
وكل التحيه لك اخي عياد على المعلومات والتحليل القيم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## GC_FX

> صباح الخيرات   أخي الكريم نتيجة لارتفاع النضخم تتراجع القدرة الشراءية للنقود وبالتالي يلجأ البنك المركزي لرفع أسعار الفائدة لتقليل السيولة وبالتالي مع رفع الفائدة يخرج العديد من الافراد والمؤسسات من سوق الاسهم للاستثمار في الودائع البنكية والتي تعطي عائد عالي بدون مخاطر  . أما مسألة التراجع دون القيمة الاسمية ليس بسبب التضخم فقط بل يعود لعوامل اخرى ربما ظروف الشركة المالية مثل جنرال موتورز او ظروف المضاربة على السهم او غيرها . اتمنى أكون أفدتك    تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

 ارتفاع اسعار الفائدة يقلل من ربحية الشركات

----------


## Peace4all

> السوق السعودية تعتبر أكبر سوق عربية من ناحية القيمة السوقية والسيولة العالية وكانت أبرز سلبية فيها هي غياب الاجانب ، وكنت متأكدا أنه لابد من فتح السوق للأجانب في وقت ما حيث ان السوق دائما تحتاج لدماء جديدة وقد نوهت تقارير المؤسسات الاقتصادية كثيرا لضرورة تحرير السوق السعودية.  نتائج هذه الخطوة ربما لاتظهر الان على السوق السعودي والاسواق المحيطة خاصة وانها جاءت في وقت عصيب تمر به اسواق المنطقة بتراجع كبير وقد يترتب على هذه الخطوة مايلي:  أولا : بيع الاجانب في الاسواق العربية الأخرى والاتجاه للسوق السعودية التي تشهد نموا متواصلا ثانيا : المشكلة في التشريع الجديد بحسب فهمي بأن السعودية لن تسمح للاجانب بالملكية المباشرة انما عن طريق مفوض وبالتالي سيكون التملك ليس بالشكل المطلوب ولن يكون جاذبا للكثيرين خاصة وان السعودية مازالت تفرض قيودا عديدة على الملكية الاجنبية داخل البلاد وفي منح تأشيرات الدخول لذا فان الاموال الأجنبية قد تكون أموال ساخنة ولن تبقى كثيرا في السعودية مالم تكون هناك منظومة من التشريعات الأخرى التي تدعم هذا التشريع    تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري

 بيعجبني فيك يا استاذ عياد نظرتك الثاقبة وطبعا القرار نفسة يعتبرتمهيد لدخول الاجانب ولو بشكل موسع في المستقبل 
كالمعتاد برضة توقعاتك للجلسة دايما صحيحة بس عايز اخد رأي حضرتك في حاجه بما انك كل مرة تطمعني فيك انا بقول ان السوق عندنا علشان يطلع طلوع محترم او الاهم السيلة علي الاقل توصل ل مليار ونص لابد الاول البنك المركزي يوقف عملية رفع الفايدة وبعد كدا تظهر مؤشرات عن هبوط ولو بسيط في التضخم ويا سلام لو اخبار النمو كويسة خصوصا ان اخر اخبار عن النمو كانت في مارس
وهل تتوقع ان السوق هضم رفع الفايدة بنص نقطة مرة سادسة في سبتمبر...اشكرك

----------


## الزعبلاوى يا بشر

السلام عليكــم ورحمة الله وبركــاته  
أنا جديد على الأسهم المصرية خــــــــــالص يا أخواننا , 
لو سمحتوا كنت عايز أعرف بداية أيه هى البرامج اللى ممكن تمدنى بشارتات مجانية عن الأسهــم المصرية ؟؟ 
أنا كنت نزلت برنــامج اسمه  mistws  لكن للأســف مش عارف أجيبله يوزر نيم وبــاسوورد , ولا عــارف أعمل أشتــرالك فيه  
لو حد ممكن يجيبهمــلى ويبعتهملى ع الخــاص أكون متشكــر جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع  
أعتذر لإنقطاعى اليومين اللى فاتوا 
حيث كنت مريض ولازم الفراش
ومازلت متوعك للأسف دعواتكم بالشفاء

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكــم ورحمة الله وبركــاته  
> أنا جديد على الأسهم المصرية خــــــــــالص يا أخواننا , 
> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز أعرف بداية أيه هى البرامج اللى ممكن تمدنى بشارتات مجانية عن الأسهــم المصرية ؟؟ 
> أنا كنت نزلت برنــامج اسمه  mistws  لكن للأســف مش عارف أجيبله يوزر نيم وبــاسوورد , ولا عــارف أعمل أشتــرالك فيه  
> لو حد ممكن يجيبهمــلى ويبعتهملى ع الخــاص أكون متشكــر جدا

 
مرحبا بك فى الأسهم المصرية 
خد ده 4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Stocks 
ده هاتلاقى فيه بيانات الميتا ستوك وتحدث يويما بعد الجلسة بساعة
وهاتلاقى برامج الميتاستوك كمان

----------


## المتألق

الف سلامه عليك يا استاذ نور  
وربنا يقومك بالسلامه وترجع النا زي اول واحسن  
واحلى صباح للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> الف سلامه عليك يا استاذ نور  
> وربنا يقومك بالسلامه وترجع النا زي اول واحسن  
> واحلى صباح للجميع ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك  
دعواتكم

----------


## عياد

> بيعجبني فيك يا استاذ عياد نظرتك الثاقبة وطبعا القرار نفسة يعتبرتمهيد لدخول الاجانب ولو بشكل موسع في المستقبل 
> كالمعتاد برضة توقعاتك للجلسة دايما صحيحة بس عايز اخد رأي حضرتك في حاجه بما انك كل مرة تطمعني فيك انا بقول ان السوق عندنا علشان يطلع طلوع محترم او الاهم السيلة علي الاقل توصل ل مليار ونص لابد الاول البنك المركزي يوقف عملية رفع الفايدة وبعد كدا تظهر مؤشرات عن هبوط ولو بسيط في التضخم ويا سلام لو اخبار النمو كويسة خصوصا ان اخر اخبار عن النمو كانت في مارس
> وهل تتوقع ان السوق هضم رفع الفايدة بنص نقطة مرة سادسة في سبتمبر...اشكرك

 أشكرك يا أخي الكريم لكلماتك الجميلة وكل مافي الموضوع محاولة بسيطة لقراءة المستقبل  . قد يكون هذا النظام  تمهيد لدخول الأجانب ولكني أعتقد ان هذا القرار سيضر السوق السعودي أكثر من مايفيده وذلك لأن نظام تداول الاجانب شبيه جدا بنظام عقود الفروقات وهو يغذي فكر المضاربات أكثر من فكر الاستثمار لذا أتوقع ان تكون الاموال سريعة الدخول والخروج وبالتالي يتبعها هبوط حاد وارتفاع حاد ايضا . شوف مسألة رفع الفائدة هي مسألة ضرورية والا الشعب سيعاني كثيرا من التضخم المرتفع جدا جدا واتوقع ان يواصل المركزي المصري رفع الفائدة ربما حتى 12% او زيادة وطبعا ارتفاع فائدة يعني ترجع النمو وتراجع ارباح الشركات فلا اعتقد ان البنك المركزي سينظر كثيرا للبورصة في ظل التضخم الهائل في مصر لأن الشعب خلاص غير قادر على التحمل   .

----------


## المتألق

العربيه لحليج الأقطان 23-8-2008:
من الشارت نجد ان السهم كان في اتجاه عرضي طوال سنة 2007 .. ثم اخذ السهم في الاتجاه الصاعد من اول شهر مارس 2008 حتي وصل الي سعر 14.44 في تاريخ 13 \ 4 2008 ثم اخذ في الهبوط حتي وصل الي سعر 6.05 في تاريخ 11 \ 8 \ 2008 .. و نجد كما موضح علي الشارت ان السهم اثناء صعوده كون نموزج بيسمي الرأس و الكتفين و هو نموزج لانعكاس السعر و بنجد ان عند اكتمال النموزج فعلا هبط السهم الي ان وصل لادني سعر 6.05 و بحساب المستهدف من النموزج بنجد انه تحقق بالفعل .. و طريقة حساب المستهدف من تكون نموزج الرأس و الكتفين عن طريق الفارق بين قمة الراس و خط الرقبة وهو عندنا بيكون قمة الراس عند 13.91- خط الرقبة 10.10= 3.81هذا الرقم يطرح من خط الرقبة فبيكون المستهد هو 10.10 - 3.81= 6.29 و هو تقريبا ما وصل اليه سعر السهم( و من شروط هذا النموزج الزياده في حجم التداول عند الراس و الكتفين و هذا ملاحظ بشده علي كميات تداول سهم العربية لحليج الاقطان في هذه الفترة فوصلت تنفيزاته اكثر من 20 مليون سهم لليوم ,, و مدة تكون هذا النموزج بتكون حوالي ثلاثة شهور كما اجمع علي ذلك اغلب المحللين و في سهم العربية لحليج الاقطان استغرق هذا النموزج حوالي الثلاث شهور فعلا من اول شهر اربعه الي اخر شهر سته ) .. و عند وصول السعر الي هذا المستهدف ارتد صعودا الي نقطة المقاومة الاولي عند 8.06 و هي اول تصحيح علي فيبوناتشي عند 23.6 % و ما زال السهم بيحاول اختراقها لاعلي .. اذا السهم كون قاع عند سعر 6.05 و لا زال بيبحث عن قمة و عند وصوله لقمة معينة و يرتد منها فمن المهم ملاحظة القاع القادم بعد ذلك هل يكون اكبر من 6.05 ولا اقل فلو اقل اذا من المنتظر ان تكون القمة الجديده اعلي و العكس صحيح ( قمة اعلي من قمة و قاع اقل من قاع ).. و من المهم ايضا عند وصول السعر الي نقطة مقاومة مراقبة حجم التداول لانه لو كسر المقاومة بفوليوم كبير فبيكون الصعود هو المرتقب بعد ذلك و ليس الهبوط للنقاط القديمة و تصبح نقطة المقاومة المكسورة هذه نقطة دعم للسهم ..  
شارت يوضح الاتجاه العرضي خلال عام 2007  
شارت يوضح تكون نموزج الراس و الكتفين ثم الهبوط الي ادني قيمة محققا المستهدف من النموزج  
شارت يوضح نسب فيبوناتش علي مدي عام لحساب نقاط الدعم و المقاومة 
( مقاومة1 هي 8.05 ثم مقاومة2 هي 9.29 ثم مقاومة3 هي 10.29 ثم مقاومة4 هي 11.29)
بالنظر الي شارت مؤشر الماكد بنجد ان المؤشر بيتحرك ايجابيا مخترقا المتوسط المتحرك لاعلي متوجها الي نقطة الصفر و ان شاء الله يخترقها لاعلي و تكون انطلاقه جيده للسهم .. 
شارت مؤشر الماكد
بالنظر لشارت مؤشر تدفق السيولة نجد ان السهم بيتدفق اليه سيوله كبيرة و المؤشر مازال بيتجه ايجابيا لاعلي . 
شارت مؤشر تدفق السيولة
شارت مؤشر rsi
.
منقووووول للأمانه
للأستاذ هشام

----------


## المتألق

بالنظر لشارت مؤشر rsi .. و هذا المؤشر بيدلنا علي موقع القمة و القاع فكلما ارتفع المؤشر الي اعلي فبيدل علي اقترابنا لقمة متوقعة و العكس صحيح و القمة بتتكون عند نقطة 70 فما فوق و القاع بيتكون عند نقطة 30 و اسفلها .. و هذا المؤشر علي الشارت بيكون عند حوالي 60 فمنتظر ان شاء الله قمة في وقت قريب .    
شارت مؤشر rsi   
بالنظر لشارت الموفينج افريدج ( المتوسط المتحرك ) و هو عبارة عن ثلاث خطوط بيمثل كل خط فترة زمنية معينه ... و عادتا بنستخدم 4 ايام و 9 ايام و 18 يوم و ننظر للعلاقة بينهم .. في الشارت بيمثل الخط الاحمر المتوسط 4 ايام و الخط الازرق المتوسط 9 ايام و الخط الاخضر المتوسط لـ 18 يوم .. لو خط المتوسط المتحرك للـ 4 ايام تحرك لاعلي و اخترق خط المتوسط المتحرك للـ 9 ايام فبننتظر صعود للسهم و بيتأكد هذا الصعود عندما يتحرك الخط الاحمر و الخط الازرق لاعلي و يخترقوا خط المتوسط المتحرك للـ 18 يوم ( و العكس صحيح ) .. و من الشارت نجد ان الخط الاحمر قطع الخط الازرق صعودا و الاثنين بدأوا يتحركوا ليقطعوا الخط الاخضر ... ان شاء الله هناك تحرك ايجابي بيدل علي صعود للسهم .    
شارت مؤشر المتوسط المتحرك ( الموفينج افريدج)   
و بالنظر لشارت الشموع لمدة شهر و موضح عليه نسب فيبوناتش علي مدي شهر لمعرفة الدعوم و المقاومات .. وهو مفيد عند هبوط السعر لعمل التريدات علي المدي القصير .. و الدعوم علي الشارت هي 7.56 ثم 7.27 ثم 7.04 ثم 6.80 ثم 6.51 ثم 6.05 .    
شارت الشموع و فيبوناتشي علي مدي شهر   
ان شاء الله بيكون مستهدف السهم عند تصحيح فيبوناتشي 61.8 عند سعر 11.29 " بس ربنا يسهل و السوق يساعد"  
منقووووول للأمانه

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير على الجميع  
> أعتذر لإنقطاعى اليومين اللى فاتوا 
> حيث كنت مريض ولازم الفراش
> ومازلت متوعك للأسف دعواتكم بالشفاء

 شافك الله وعافاك ياغالى

----------


## عياد

> صباح الخير على الجميع  
> أعتذر لإنقطاعى اليومين اللى فاتوا 
> حيث كنت مريض ولازم الفراش
> ومازلت متوعك للأسف دعواتكم بالشفاء

 صباح النور   ألف سلامة عليك يا أبو نور وان شاء تقوم بالسلامة وتعود الينا بسرعة   كل التمنيات لك بالشفاء العاجل  محبك عيــاد

----------


## oraby17

عزيزى الاستاذ نور شفاك اللة وعافاك من كل شر وجعل تعبك معنا فى ميزان حسناتك برجاء اعطائى الراى والمشورة فى سهم اليكو ورايح لفين انا خدتة لو تفتكر على 160 قبل التقسم ودخلت الاكتتاب وبحاول اقاوم البيع بس بصراحة قربت انهار وسمعت اراء كتير بي انا عاوز رايك انت تحديدا جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## عبده المصرى

شفاك الله وعافاك ياابو نور ياغالى ودمت للبورصجية بصحة وعافية دائما،،،،،،،   :Eh S(7):

----------


## remo

ألف سلامة عليك يا نور

----------


## Peace4all

> صباح الخير على الجميع  
> أعتذر لإنقطاعى اليومين اللى فاتوا 
> حيث كنت مريض ولازم الفراش
> ومازلت متوعك للأسف دعواتكم بالشفاء

 الف سلامة عليك استاذ نور شكلك اتعديت من الاسهم المصرية ربنا يشفيك وان شاء الله ترجع لنا قريبا  :Hands:     

> أشكرك يا أخي الكريم لكلماتك الجميلة وكل مافي الموضوع محاولة بسيطة لقراءة المستقبل   . قد يكون هذا النظام تمهيد لدخول الأجانب ولكني أعتقد ان هذا القرار سيضر السوق السعودي أكثر من مايفيده وذلك لأن نظام تداول الاجانب شبيه جدا بنظام عقود الفروقات وهو يغذي فكر المضاربات أكثر من فكر الاستثمار لذا أتوقع ان تكون الاموال سريعة الدخول والخروج وبالتالي يتبعها هبوط حاد وارتفاع حاد ايضا . شوف مسألة رفع الفائدة هي مسألة ضرورية والا الشعب سيعاني كثيرا من التضخم المرتفع جدا جدا واتوقع ان يواصل المركزي المصري رفع الفائدة ربما حتى 12% او زيادة وطبعا ارتفاع فائدة يعني ترجع النمو وتراجع ارباح الشركات فلا اعتقد ان البنك المركزي سينظر كثيرا للبورصة في ظل التضخم الهائل في مصر لأن الشعب خلاص غير قادر على التحمل   .

 الف شكر لك استاذ عياد واتمني الفرج القريب 
تحياتي لحضرتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed taha

> صباح الخير على الجميع  
> أعتذر لإنقطاعى اليومين اللى فاتوا 
> حيث كنت مريض ولازم الفراش
> ومازلت متوعك للأسف دعواتكم بالشفاء

 الف سلامه عليك يا غالي

----------


## المتألق

صباح الخير للجميع  
يا جماعه حدا عنده اخبار في ايه على سهم الايجترانس ؟؟ 
شايفه بيطلع بشكل كبير

----------


## Love For Ever

سلامات اخي نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> شافك الله وعافاك ياغالى

   

> صباح النور   ألف سلامة عليك يا أبو نور وان شاء تقوم بالسلامة وتعود الينا بسرعة   كل التمنيات لك بالشفاء العاجل   محبك عيــاد

  

> شفاك الله وعافاك ياابو نور ياغالى ودمت للبورصجية بصحة وعافية دائما،،،،،،،

  

> ألف سلامة عليك يا نور

  

> الف سلامة عليك استاذ نور شكلك اتعديت من الاسهم المصرية ربنا يشفيك وان شاء الله ترجع لنا قريبا     
> الف شكر لك استاذ عياد واتمني الفرج القريب 
> تحياتي لحضرتك

  

> الف سلامه عليك يا غالي

  

> سلامات اخي نور

  
شكرا لكم جميعا
لا تتخيلوا دعواتكم ساعدت كثيرا :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير للجميع  
> يا جماعه حدا عنده اخبار في ايه على سهم الايجترانس ؟؟ 
> شايفه بيطلع بشكل كبير

 إيجيترانس جيد جدا ولسه مكمل
يتاخد بالقرب من 42.5ج   

> عزيزى الاستاذ نور شفاك اللة وعافاك من كل شر وجعل تعبك معنا فى ميزان حسناتك برجاء اعطائى الراى والمشورة فى سهم اليكو ورايح لفين انا خدتة لو تفتكر على 160 قبل التقسم ودخلت الاكتتاب وبحاول اقاوم البيع بس بصراحة قربت انهار وسمعت اراء كتير بي انا عاوز رايك انت تحديدا جزاك اللة كل خير

  
أليكو كنا قولنا خروج نهائى على 15ج بعت إستحقاق الإكتتاب 
وقولنا دخول مرا أخرى على 10ج وكسر 9.5 وقف خسارة 
عموما هنا 2 سيناريو
يا يطلع ومع نزول أسهم الزيادة يصرف 
ياإما تنزل أسهم الزياده ويتم إمتصاصها فى هذه الأسعار المتدنية وبعدها يطلع
المشكلة إن الميكر أسهم الإكتتاب واقفة عليه ببلاش

----------


## mannon

> صباح الخير على الجميع  
> أعتذر لإنقطاعى اليومين اللى فاتوا 
> حيث كنت مريض ولازم الفراش
> ومازلت متوعك للأسف دعواتكم بالشفاء

 الف الف بعد الشر عليك ياأستاذنا ، بس انتا ريح نفسك اليومين دول وبلاش تقرب من شاشه الكمبيوتر كتير ، و انشاء الله تقوم بالسلامه

----------


## نور المصرى

> الف الف بعد الشر عليك ياأستاذنا ، بس انتا ريح نفسك اليومين دول وبلاش تقرب من شاشه الكمبيوتر كتير ، و انشاء الله تقوم بالسلامه

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

أنتظروا تقرير ليلا إن شاء الله 
وسيكون فيه خير للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

عفوا سأرجئ التقرير لغد 
أعذرونى
لا أستطيع الجلوس أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر

----------


## ahmed taha

> عفوا سأرجئ التقرير لغد 
> أعذرونى
> لا أستطيع الجلوس أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر

 الف سلامه عليك يازعيم

----------


## المتألق

المهم سلامتك استاز نور اهم من كل التقارير  
وصباح الخير للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
الله يسلمكم جميعا 
السوق فى تحسن لفترة قصيرة الأجل إن شاء الله على الأقل
وقد نشهد فى نهاية الشهر الحالى تحسن أكثر 
وأخر أسبوع من رمضان قد نرى صعود قوى 
لمن جنى ربحه فى عربية حليج معنا على 7.9 كما نوهنا من قبل
يعيد شراءه مره أخرى مابين 7.15 إلى 7.35
وقف خساره كسر 6.9 
الكابلات شراء مابين 1.6 إلى 1.67 
إيه أى سى
السهم الذى أصابنا فى مقتل
سيتحرك قريبا جدا

----------


## المتألق

> السهم الذى أصابنا فى مقتل
> سيتحرك قريبا جدا

 استاز نور 
انا ما عندي كمية من السهم ده تنصحني افوت فيه من اي سعر والهدف فين ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سعر تحت 1.30 وهدف مابين 1.8 إلى 1.95 
إيه أى سى

----------


## المتألق

شكرا ليك يا طيب  
ربنا يخليك لينا

----------


## Norton

ماهي  شركه   إيه أى سى

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
اقترب شهر المحبة وحال بخاطرى همس الاحبة ونادى لسانى داعيا لهم بالمودة اللهم بلغهم شهرك بعظيم غفرانك والعتق من نيرانك وادخلهم جناتك وسخر لهم الطيبين من خلقك  وابعد عنهم كدر الدنيا وهمومها  وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

*صرح ماجد شوقي رئيس البورصة المصرية أنه تقرر تعديل مواعيد جلسات التداول خلال شهر رمضان المبارك.*  *وقال شوقي فى تصريحات لوكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط أنه تقرر بصفة مبدئية تلقيص مدة جلسة التداول الرئيسية بالبورصة/داخل المقصورة/ الى ساعتين ونصف الساعة فقط بدلا من أربع ساعات.*  *وأضاف أن جلسة التداول الرئيسية /داخل المقصورة/ ستبدأ إعتبارا من الساعة العاشرة والنصف صباحا وتنتهى فى الواحدة ظهرا بدلا من الثانية والنصف ظهرا.*  *وأوضح أن جلسة التداول بسوق خارج المقصورة ستبدأ اعتبارا من الساعة الواحدة والربع ظهرا بدلا من الساعة الثانية و45 دقيقة ظهرا على أن تنتهي فى تمام الساعة الواحدة و45 دقيقة بدلا من الساعة الثالثة والربع ظهرا.*  *وأشار إلى أنه سيتم العمل بالمواعيد الجديدة اعتبارا من اليوم الاول لشهر رمضان المبارك على أن تعود البورصة لمواعيدها العادية عقب انتهاء عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك.*

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أى سعر تحت 1.30 وهدف مابين 1.8 إلى 1.95 
> إيه أى سى

   الف الف مليون سلامة عليك يا استاذنا شافك الله وعافك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

أ / نور فى اشاعة جامدة قوى سمعتها ويارب تكون صحيحة وهى . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . انك ناوى توزع شنطه ملغمه من المكسرات وعين الجمل ومعها ظرفغ فيه 10000ج لاتنسى تحجز لى عشرين شنطه وكله على الله وهنيلك يافاعل الخير)

----------


## Love For Ever

من لديه فكرة عن سبب هبوط المنتجعات؟ هل تم توزيع اسهم مجانيه

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق يقترب من 8400 
نستعد لجنى الأرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

> من لديه فكرة عن سبب هبوط المنتجعات؟ هل تم توزيع اسهم مجانيه

 توزيع ربع سهم مجانى

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور فى اشاعة جامدة قوى سمعتها ويارب تكون صحيحة وهى . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . انك ناوى توزع شنطه ملغمه من المكسرات وعين الجمل ومعها ظرفغ فيه 10000ج لاتنسى تحجز لى عشرين شنطه وكله على الله وهنيلك يافاعل الخير)

   :016:  
أنت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## نور المصرى

نستعد لجنى الأرباح  
مع أى إحساس بالخطر 
لكن نمسك ورقنا فى إيدنا حاليا  
ونراقب 8400

----------


## المتألق

ربنا يسهل استاز نور  
وانا شاء الله كسر ال8400 لفوووووووووووووووق

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> الله يسلمكم جميعا 
> السوق فى تحسن لفترة قصيرة الأجل إن شاء الله على الأقل
> وقد نشهد فى نهاية الشهر الحالى تحسن أكثر 
> وأخر أسبوع من رمضان قد نرى صعود قوى 
> لمن جنى ربحه فى عربية حليج معنا على 7.9 كما نوهنا من قبل
> يعيد شراءه مره أخرى مابين 7.15 إلى 7.35
> وقف خساره كسر 6.9 
> الكابلات شراء مابين 1.6 إلى 1.67 
> ...

 
الكابلات اسد

----------


## المتألق

اه يا جماعه  
كيف شايفينها ؟؟  
انا متفائل والله

----------


## المتألق

اه والله احلى اسد الكابلات 
ههههههههه
يسلمو استاذنا الكبير

----------


## نور المصرى

> اه والله احلى اسد الكابلات 
> ههههههههه
> يسلمو استاذنا الكبير

  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   :Wink Smile:

----------


## المتألق

شو يا جماعه  
نجني ولا نصبر .. السوق وقف على الاسعار دي

----------


## نور المصرى

> شو يا جماعه  
> نجني ولا نصبر .. السوق وقف على الاسعار دي

 حتى الأن السوق جيد 
إنتظر ليوم الأحد 
حتى نرى إذا كان سيكمل ولا لأ

----------


## المتألق

ربنا يسهل استاذ نور 
وانا فعلا لحتى الان متمسك بكل الاوراق

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

> أنت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين

   كدة برضك تظن فيا هذا الظن.........  :Mad Argue:

----------


## نور المصرى

> كدة برضك تظن فيا هذا الظن.........

   :Eh S(7):     :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين   
أه أظن :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Norton

هل  السوق  المصري   اعطى  اشاره  دخول  للمضارب

----------


## Qadri

اخى الكريم ... ما رايك فى سهمى كريدى اجريكول والزيوت المستخلصة هل يستمرون فى الصعود ويتباعوا على كام

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بإستقراره فوق 8420
جيد 
كريدى أجريكول
لا أحلل أسهم بنوك 
الزيوت المستخلصه فوليوم جيد دخل فيها جلسة الخميس
ننتظر فيها قليلا

----------


## المتألق

الله يصبحك بالخير استاذ نور والجميع  
السوق جيد والحمد لله  
توقعاتي بارتفاع جيد  في سهم كابو 
ان لم تكن في جلسة اليوم فغدا ان شاء الله  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

قطاع الحليج سيشهد طفره 
العربية
بوليفار
كابو

----------


## المتألق

بالزبط استازنا الكبير نور  
وانا شايل في كابو 
والعربيه 
والنيل لحليج الاقطان  
وربنا يسهل

----------


## نور المصرى

من الأسهم التى لم تتحرك بعد أيضا 
راية القابضة مقاومة 9.3
وقف خسارة كسر 8.5 
مع إختراق المقاومة شراء بهدف 11.5

----------


## المتألق

الحمد لله سوق ولا اروع بصراحه اليوم  
وكذلك من الاسهم اللي لسه ما تحركت وبتوقع الها طفره  
جي بي اوتو  
القناة للتوكيلات الملاحيه وصل 15 ولسه مكمل  
وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## abosalah

كل عام وانتم بخير 
كنت منقطع بسبب الايام السيئه الى فاتت للبورصه 
يا ترى ايه اخبار الكابلات يا شباب هل نتبع سياسه "خف وانت طالع" و "واشترى وانت نازل" 
ولا ايه رأيكم

----------


## نور المصرى

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> كنت منقطع بسبب الايام السيئه الى فاتت للبورصه 
> يا ترى ايه اخبار الكابلات يا شباب هل نتبع سياسه "خف وانت طالع" و "واشترى وانت نازل" 
> ولا ايه رأيكم

 حمدلله على السلامه 
يالا يابطل نستعد لجوله أخرى مع السوق 
اللى عندى إن الكابلات هاتستقر فوق 2.15 وهدف مبدئى 2.5 
بس ماننساش جنىالأرباح عند المقاومات ونرجع ناخدها تانى

----------


## abosalah

> حمدلله على السلامه 
> يالا يابطل نستعد لجوله أخرى مع السوق 
> اللى عندى إن الكابلات هاتستقر فوق 2.15 وهدف مبدئى 2.5 
> بس ماننساش جنىالأرباح عند المقاومات ونرجع ناخدها تانى

 انا خفيت عند 1.80  :Good:  ,, رأيك تتأخد عند كام تانى ؟ 
وكل عام وانت بخير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا خفيت عند 1.80  ,, رأيك تتأخد عند كام تانى ؟ 
> وكل عام وانت بخير

 هاتها تحت ال 1.8 بأى حاجه 
وخليها معاك شوية

----------


## abosalah

> هاتها تحت ال 1.8 بأى حاجه 
> وخليها معاك شوية

 كلامك بيقول انى اتسرعت شويه ... بس انا قلت امسك حاجه فى ايدى تحسباً للظروف 
انا مش عارف من غيرك نعمل ايه  :Doh:  
تسلم يا استاذنا  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> كلامك بيقول انى اتسرعت شويه ... بس انا قلت امسك حاجه فى ايدى تحسباً للظروف 
> انا مش عارف من غيرك نعمل ايه  
> تسلم يا استاذنا

 ماتسرعتش ولا حاجه  
وهاتعرف تجيبها مستريح 1.75ج مثلا 
هاتبقى تريده معقولة مش وحشة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق إلى الأن جنى أرباح ممنوع الشراء إلا قرب دعم

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى الأرباح واجب

----------


## oraby17

رمضان مبارك عليك وعلى الاسرة يا نور باشا اية رايك فى اليكو يا باشا

----------


## ahmed taha

اذيك يا نور رمضان مبارك ياباشا 
وخد بالك ان السوق عامل نيجاتيف دايفرحنس علي مؤشر الماكد هيستوجرام 
بالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## Qadri

السلام علكيم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير 
ايه رأى حضرتك فى سهم بيراميذا للفنادق انا شاريه على 28.5 ومش عايز بتحرك ... بالامس نفذ 128 سهم فقط ... معقولة  .. هذا ما ازعجنى .... ارجو الافادة 
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتألق

صباح الخير للجميع  
يا جماعه ايه اللي بيحصل في سهم طلعت ؟؟ 
في اخبار عليه ولا ايه ؟؟

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير للجميع  
> يا جماعه ايه اللي بيحصل في سهم طلعت ؟؟ 
> في اخبار عليه ولا ايه ؟؟

 فى انه اتقبض عليه واقالوه من مجلس الادارة واخوه مسك مكانه لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع 
طلعت مصطفى الخبر متسرب من مده للصناديق
وإذاعة الخبر هبدوا السهم وبدأوا يشترو من الناس المذعورة

----------


## Qadri

> فى انه اتقبض عليه واقالوه من مجلس الادارة واخوه مسك مكانه لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه

 واليوم محمد فريد خميس ويارب البقية تأتى ... يا ترى عملية التنظيف دى لاعراض سياسية تجميلية ولا عن رغبه صادقة فى القضاء على الفساد

----------


## ALODHAIBY

الاخوة الافاضل :
هل يوجد موقع يوفر البيانات التاريخيه للسوق المصري لفترات طويله على غرار موقع سعودي ميتا؟
او هل يوجد ملف يحوي جميع بيانات السوق المصري ؟
ولكم الشكر

----------


## عياد

> الاخوة الافاضل :
> هل يوجد موقع يوفر البيانات التاريخيه للسوق المصري لفترات طويله على غرار موقع سعودي ميتا؟
> او هل يوجد ملف يحوي جميع بيانات السوق المصري ؟
> ولكم الشكر

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم  هذا الرابط يمكنك منه تنزيل بيانات الميتاستوك مثل سعودي ميتا بالضبط   اضغط هنا   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير علىالجميع 
> طلعت مصطفى الخبر متسرب من مده للصناديق
> وإذاعة الخبر هبدوا السهم وبدأوا يشترو من الناس المذعورة

  :Noco:

----------


## عياد

أداء رائع ومتماسك للسوق المصري في ظل التراجعات الحادة التي شهدتها الأسواق الخليجية في افتتاح تعاملات الاسبوع الحالي  . أعتقد انه هناك فرصة جيدة للمضارب في سهم أوراسكوم تيلكوم عن المستويات الحالية بهدف 50 جنيه ثم 55 جنيه مارأيك يانور ؟

----------


## ahmed taha

> أداء رائع ومتماسك للسوق المصري في ظل التراجعات الحادة التي شهدتها الأسواق الخليجية في افتتاح تعاملات الاسبوع الحالي  . أعتقد انه هناك فرصة جيدة للمضارب في سهم أوراسكوم تيلكوم عن المستويات الحالية بهدف 50 جنيه ثم 55 جنيه مارأيك يانور ؟

 هل تعتقد ان السوق انهي تصحيح اخي عياد ام هي فتره التقاط انفاس ؟؟؟؟ظولك حزيل الشكر

----------


## eg_falcon

ما راي الخبراء في موضوع تاجيل الرخصةالتانية للتليفون الثابت و تاثيره على سهم المصرية للاتصالات هل يقود السهم لارتفاع ام انخفاض

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا بدأت التحرك يمكن شرائها مابين 5.5 إلى 5.75

----------


## Love For Ever

ماهي الاهداف اخي نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> ماهي الاهداف اخي نور

 طارد هدفك وأستوب كسر 5.25

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما راي الخبراء في موضوع تاجيل الرخصةالتانية للتليفون الثابت و تاثيره على سهم المصرية للاتصالات هل يقود السهم لارتفاع ام انخفاض

 جيد لسهم الإتصالات بصفة مؤقته

----------


## نور المصرى

> هل تعتقد ان السوق انهي تصحيح اخي عياد ام هي فتره التقاط انفاس ؟؟؟؟ظولك حزيل الشكر

 أعتقد فاضل هبده واحده بس :Doh:

----------


## نور المصرى

> أداء رائع ومتماسك للسوق المصري في ظل التراجعات الحادة التي شهدتها الأسواق الخليجية في افتتاح تعاملات الاسبوع الحالي  . أعتقد انه هناك فرصة جيدة للمضارب في سهم أوراسكوم تيلكوم عن المستويات الحالية بهدف 50 جنيه ثم 55 جنيه مارأيك يانور ؟

 ليه مستهدف هبوطى عند 42ج

----------


## ahmed taha

> أعتقد فاضل هبده واحده بس

 بس اعتقد انه مش هيكون في قاع تاني ياباشا 
مجرد تصحيح جدا كوريكشن بس ولا ايه رأيك ؟

----------


## Norton

مؤشرات  السوق  المصري  في  خطر   
التحليل  الفني  اعطى  خروج   بقوه

----------


## نور المصرى

> بس اعتقد انه مش هيكون في قاع تاني ياباشا 
> مجرد تصحيح جدا كوريكشن بس ولا ايه رأيك ؟

 فعلا هايبقى تصحيح بس قوى شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

> مؤشرات  السوق  المصري  في  خطر   
> التحليل  الفني  اعطى  خروج   بقوه

 معك حق
المفروض جنى أرباح اليوم وغدا صباحا أول الجلسة مباشرة

----------


## abosalah

> معك حق
> المفروض جنى أرباح اليوم وغدا صباحا أول الجلسة مباشرة

 وبالنسبه للكابلات يا استاذ نور ايه رأيك فيها مع الفوليم الحلو اكثر من 24 مليون  
انا معايه كميه متوسطى 1.83 رأيك اخف ولا اصبر شويه ؟؟ ولو اخف يبقى على كام ؟؟ 
انا قلقت من كلمتك دى  :Hands:  مع ان السوق بقاله كتير فوق 8200 يمكن فوق 8400 كمان 
وربنا يستر  :Good:

----------


## abosalah

> ما راي الخبراء في موضوع تاجيل الرخصةالتانية للتليفون الثابت و تاثيره على سهم المصرية للاتصالات هل يقود السهم لارتفاع ام انخفاض

 السلام عليكم 
هل تعلم اخى ان منافسه الشركه المصرية للاتصالات مع شركات المحمول الثلاث اصعب بكثير من المنافسه مع شركه تليفون ثابت اخرى  :Ohmy:  .. وبكره تعرف لما تنزل الشركه الثانيه لان مش هيبقى فيه اى منافسه فى اسعار الخدمات نهائياً لان المصرية للاتصلات الارخص فى الشرق الاوسط بالاضافه لانها افضل مشغل تليفون ثابت فى الشرق الاوسط 2007 
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):   همسه: انا موظف فى المصرية للاتصالات

----------


## ahmed taha

> السلام عليكم 
> هل تعلم اخى ان منافسه الشركه المصرية للاتصالات مع شركات المحمول الثلاث اصعب بكثير من المنافسه مع شركه تليفون ثابت اخرى  .. وبكره تعرف لما تنزل الشركه الثانيه لان مش هيبقى فيه اى منافسه فى اسعار الخدمات نهائياً لان المصرية للاتصلات الارخص فى الشرق الاوسط بالاضافه لانها افضل مشغل تليفون ثابت فى الشرق الاوسط 2007 
> تحياتي   همسه: انا موظف فى المصرية للاتصالات

 في دول بتقدم عروضها باشتراك سنوي مره واحده ولا تدفع اي مليم بعدها زي الكويت والخدمه احسن وده عن تجربه 
بتدفع 30 دينار في السنه ماقل او زاد عدد مكالمتك   :Big Grin:  
وده احسن بكتير اكيد عن تجربه طبعا

----------


## abosalah

> في دول بتقدم عروضها باشتراك سنوي مره واحده ولا تدفع اي مليم بعدها زي الكويت والخدمه احسن وده عن تجربه 
> بتدفع 30 دينار في السنه ماقل او زاد عدد مكالمتك   
> وده احسن بكتير اكيد عن تجربه طبعا

 مشكور على رأيك ولكن هل تعتقد ان هناك أسعار للدقيقه مماثله فى الكويت او فى الدول العربيه الاخرى ؟؟ 
على فكره الاشتراك فى السعوديه تقريباً 60 ريال كل شهرين  :Ohmy:  
تقبل ودى  :Eh S(7):  
بكره نشوف مين افضل وأقوى  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## ahmed taha

> مشكور على رأيك ولكن هل تعتقد ان هناك أسعار للدقيقه مماثله فى الكويت او فى الدول العربيه الاخرى ؟؟ 
> على فكره الاشتراك فى السعوديه تقريباً 60 ريال كل شهرين  
> تقبل ودى  
> بكره نشوف مين افضل وأقوى

 الاشتراك في الكويت 30 دينار في السنه 
وسعر الدقئق مهما زاد مجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني 
ياريت نبقي احنا كمان كده  :015:  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

لا بيع للكابلات

----------


## نور المصرى

> لا بيع للكابلات

 الأن الكابلات 1.99ج

----------


## نور المصرى

إيجترانس وإختراق 56 بفوليوم هدف 62ج

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك إيجيترانس 63ج جنى الأرباح وجب

----------


## abosalah

> لا بيع للكابلات

  

> الأن الكابلات 1.99ج

  :015:   
اداء رائع للكابلات وفوليوم عالى  :Good:  
تفتكر يا استاذ نور جنى الارباح فيها عند كام؟؟ بعد ما وصل الهاى اليوم الى 2.01 ؟ 
شكرا لك على تعبك معانا وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك  :Hands:

----------


## المتألق

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك استاز نور  
بس للاسف ما لحقناش الايجترانس المره دي يله خيرها في غيرها  :Regular Smile:  
بس انا حابب  عن التصحيح اللي بتحكو عليه وحيكون قوي  
حيشمل كل الاسهم ولا اسهم الكاس  بالزات  
يعني ممكن نشوف قاع جديد  ولا يرجع ل7800  . 
وان شاء الله نفك الواحد ما صدق ان السوق رجع لعافيته شويه ودخلت سيوله في هالشهر الفضيل . 
وكمان حابب اسال استازنا نور عن بولفارا هو بالفعل وصى فيها اول ما بدات تتحرك  
وانا كمان وصلتني توصيه جامدا جدا بالشراء على سعر 6  
يا ترى ممكن نجني ارباح من فين . وهل التصحيح راح يؤثر عليها من وجهة نظركم  
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## نور المصرى

> اداء رائع للكابلات وفوليوم عالى  
> تفتكر يا استاذ نور جنى الارباح فيها عند كام؟؟ بعد ما وصل الهاى اليوم الى 2.01 ؟ 
> شكرا لك على تعبك معانا وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك

 مثلث مكسور عند 1.85 هدفه 2.18 
هدف ثانى 2.5  
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك استاز نور  
> بس للاسف ما لحقناش الايجترانس المره دي يله خيرها في غيرها  
> بس انا حابب  عن التصحيح اللي بتحكو عليه وحيكون قوي  
> حيشمل كل الاسهم ولا اسهم الكاس  بالزات  
> يعني ممكن نشوف قاع جديد  ولا يرجع ل7800  . 
> وان شاء الله نفك الواحد ما صدق ان السوق رجع لعافيته شويه ودخلت سيوله في هالشهر الفضيل . 
> وكمان حابب اسال استازنا نور عن بولفارا هو بالفعل وصى فيها اول ما بدات تتحرك  
> وانا كمان وصلتني توصيه جامدا جدا بالشراء على سعر 6  
> يا ترى ممكن نجني ارباح من فين . وهل التصحيح راح يؤثر عليها من وجهة نظركم  
> وبارك الله فيكم

 
فاضل هبده قبل الطلعة الأخيرة 
وبوليفارا موصى عليها وهى ب 5.3 
هى فيها شغل جامد لسه خدها عند الثرو باك
من منطقة 5.5 إلى 5.75

----------


## نور المصرى

مش مستريح للسوق 
السوق إنتفخ بسرعة
الكيس لو كسر 8225 ممكن نروح نختبر 7700 
السوق عامل وتد صاعد صغير وكسره إمبارح 
وممكن الكيس يطلع اليوم والأسهم تنزل 
رجاء نكون على حذر
أول الجلسة اللى فاتح كريدت يقفله على أى مكسب وكفى المؤمنين شر القتال 
الكابلات كسرت مثلث عند 1.85 هدفه 2.18
قد يعيد إختبار 1.9 كسر 1.85 مره أخرى خروج فورى 
إيه أى سى قد تعيد إختبار 1.70 هدف 2.10 إلى 2.30 كسر 1.65 خروج 
لكح مازال قوى 
طلعت كسر 6.6 خروج 
جلسة موفقه للجميع

----------


## abosalah

> الكابلات كسرت مثلث عند 1.85 هدفه 2.18
> قد يعيد إختبار 1.9 كسر 1.85 مره أخرى خروج فورى

 هل ممكن الدخول مره اخرى عند 1.90 او اقل مع اعاده الاختبار ؟ وستوب لوز تحت 1.85 زى ما حضرتك بتقول؟ 
بارك الله فيك وصوماً مقبولا ان شاء الله  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> هل ممكن الدخول مره اخرى عند 1.90 او اقل مع اعاده الاختبار ؟ وستوب لوز تحت 1.85 زى ما حضرتك بتقول؟ 
> بارك الله فيك وصوماً مقبولا ان شاء الله

 طبعا ممكن الشراء 
صوما مقبولا إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

عربية حليج المرحلة التانية لجنى الأرباح من 8.4 إلى 8.55

----------


## نور المصرى

المنتجعات كانت قوية اليوم
وعجبنى شغلها جدا وخصوصا حركة أمس اللى خلى الكل يبيع وكأن السهم بينهار 
يمكن شراء المنتجعات فى المنطقه مابين  3.55    إلى 3.70
ووقف الخسارة كسر 3.45 
هدف أول  4.30
هدف ثان  4.80

----------


## المتألق

صباح الخير للجميع  
والله يجعله اسبوع خير للجميع  
والله يتقبل صيامكم يا رب  
ولحتى الان قطاع الحليج يواصل تالقه في جلسة الاحد  
والحمد لله

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم 
ايه الاخبار يا جماعه ؟ 
مفيش اى سهم تريده صغيره كده  :Regular Smile:  
ولا السوق لسه من واضح وجهته ؟

----------


## المتألق

اخي ابو عمرو عندك الدوليه للمحاصيل الزراعيه  
اختراق ال43 لاعلى شراء  
الهدف من 48 ل 49

----------


## المتألق

مع اقتراب كسر المؤشر ل8000  
موجة بيع في اغلب الاسهم  
الله يستر

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا جنى أرباح

----------


## المتألق

استاز نور جني الارباح لبولفارا  بكل الكميه ولا نصها ؟؟ 
شو رايك

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى الأرباح بنصف الكميةفقط ونرجع ناخدها من 6 إلى 6.15 
المفروض اليوم لما طلع ل 6.7 كان جنى أرباح فورى 
قولنا قبل كده مافيش سهم بيطلع للأبد

----------


## euro trader

_المصريه للاتصالاات    _

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق مازال غير جيد بالمره 
تكلمنا على الوتد الصاعد الذى تم كسره 
وأستكمل رحلته فى طريقه لهدفه 
أشعر بالخطر من السوق
ولو إنى عندى مستهدف زمنى لصعود السوق من الأسبوع القادم 
لو مارديناش بكره من 7900
أنصح بجنى أرباح لكل الأسهم الرابحة هذه الفتره
وقد ندخل فى نهاية الأسبوع مره أخرى 
فوات الربح خير من خسارة محتمله

----------


## abosalah

ايه الى بيحصل ده ؟؟؟  
يارب سلم  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

إفلاس أكبر ثالث بنك فى أمريكا 
وسقوط حاد بجميع بورصات العالم    
انباء اكدت انهيار مجموعة ليمون براذراليهودية الامريكيه  وهى  واحده من اضخم المجموعات المالية فى التاريخ وسيتبعها الكثير

----------


## المتألق

الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abosalah

> إفلاس أكبر ثالث بنك فى أمريكا 
> وسقوط حاد بجميع بورصات العالم    
> انباء اكدت انهيار مجموعة ليمون براذراليهودية الامريكيه وهى واحده من اضخم المجموعات المالية فى التاريخ وسيتبعها الكثير

 يعنى احنا نعمل ايه ؟؟  :Ohmy:  وفى توقعك الاخبار دى اثارها تنتهى امتى؟ وايه مدى تأثيرها علينا   

> الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه

 الحمد لله على كل حال  همسه: شكلك طلعت انبارح  :Emoticon1:     :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

أى هبوط كبير يعقبه تصحيح بنسبة 50% تقريبا
أعتقد سنرى صعود نسبى غدا

----------


## المتألق

همسه: شكلك طلعت انبارح  :Emoticon1:   
ههههه
لا والله ما طلعت من كلو والسوق عكس علي في كزا سهم 
بس بجد مفيش كلام الا الحمد لله .. الواحد صايم ما تنساش مش عاوزين نخسر التنين 
هههههههههه 
الله يفرجها يا رب

----------


## نور المصرى

شراء جيد الأن خارج المقصورة 
لكح 
أى سى
أليكو 
الشراء مع العويل

----------


## abosalah

سيناريوهان  للكابلات غداً ان شاء الله 
الشرح على الرسم  :Doh:  
فى حاله الكسر ربنا يستر  :Ohmy:  ولكنى متفائل رغم ما حدث اليوم ان شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## m_e_forex

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _الاستاذ الفاضل_ نور المصـــــــــــــــــــرى  نحن فى هذه الايام فى اشد الحاجه لوجوده  حققنا خسائر كبيره ولدينا الامل فى ان تساعدنا على التعويض  ولى طلبا عند اخى الكريم  ان تكون معنا اثناء الجلسه اليوم الثلاثاء  وما راى سيادتكم فى _الكابلات الكهربائيه_ ونقاط اعاده الشراء  والدوليه للمحاصيل الزراعيه  والمتحده للاسكان هل هناك اخبار لديكم عن توزيعات للاسهم الاسبوع القادم  ولو حضرتك شايف ان فيه سهم ممكن نحقق منه مكسب اسرع من الكابلات وشارته حلو  ياريت تقولنا لاننا من زمان مشفناش غير حسائر متتاليه  ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## نور المصرى

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _الاستاذ الفاضل_ نور المصـــــــــــــــــــرى  نحن فى هذه الايام فى اشد الحاجه لوجوده  حققنا خسائر كبيره ولدينا الامل فى ان تساعدنا على التعويض  ولى طلبا عند اخى الكريم  ان تكون معنا اثناء الجلسه اليوم الثلاثاء  وما راى سيادتكم فى _الكابلات الكهربائيه_ ونقاط اعاده الشراء  والدوليه للمحاصيل الزراعيه  والمتحده للاسكان هل هناك اخبار لديكم عن توزيعات للاسهم الاسبوع القادم  ولو حضرتك شايف ان فيه سهم ممكن نحقق منه مكسب اسرع من الكابلات وشارته حلو  ياريت تقولنا لاننا من زمان مشفناش غير حسائر متتاليه  ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير

 
 أنا معكم إن شاء الله 
ربنا بس يعدى المحنة دى على خير 
وأحب أنوه إن اللى بيحصل ده أحداث طارئه

----------


## abosalah

> أنا معكم إن شاء الله 
> ربنا بس يعدى المحنة دى على خير 
> وأحب أنوه إن اللى بيحصل ده أحداث طارئه

 يعنى الى جوه يصبر وميفرتطش فى الى معاه  :Ohmy:   :Hands:

----------


## المتألق

طيب يا اخوه كيف التصرف بهيك احداث ؟  
نخلع ولا نشتري ولا نعمل ايه  
الواحد خايف .. وبنفس الوقت اسعار مغريه جدا للتعديل

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعنى الى جوه يصبر وميفرتطش فى الى معاه

 الأسعار مغرية جدا 
وغلطان اللى مايشتريش دلوقتى 
الأزمة دى خاصة بأمريكا وألقت بظلالها فقط على أسواق العالم 
وأعتقد أخر يوم لإمتصاص الخبر هايكون اليوم 
بالفم المليان شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب يا اخوه كيف التصرف بهيك احداث ؟  
> نخلع ولا نشتري ولا نعمل ايه  
> الواحد خايف .. وبنفس الوقت اسعار مغريه جدا للتعديل

 فاكر اللى خاف فى القاع اللى فات والأسعار جريت منه

----------


## نور المصرى

غدا إن شاء الله صعود

----------


## المتألق

كلامك عين العقل استاز نور  
طيب انا حابب اعدل باوراسكوم تلكوم من هنا 41 شو رايك استاز نور  
ولا يمكن السهم ده يطلع اله قاع تاني 
هههههههه

----------


## نور المصرى

> كلامك عين العقل استاز نور  
> طيب انا حابب اعدل باوراسكوم تلكوم من هنا 41 شو رايك استاز نور  
> ولا يمكن السهم ده يطلع اله قاع تاني 
> هههههههه

 فيه قاع محتمل 38ج
لكن 41ج نقطه ممتازه للشراء على الأقل ممكن تعمل معاك 3ج

----------


## المتألق

شكرا ليك استاز نور  
وتوكلنا على الله .. والله يرزق الجميع يا رب

----------


## نور المصرى

من إتبع الأصول ونقاط وقف الخسارة والأسس العلمية فى التحليل الفنى
هو فقط من ربح  
قولنا الكابلات كسر 1.85ج خروج 
مين خرج   
اللى خرج فورا دخل على الأقل 1.65ج 
نقاط وقف الخسارة بنقولها عشان كسرها يودى الدعم اللى بعده
ونقدر نحسن أسعار الشراء 
إنتوا بتابعونى هنا ليه 
وبتسمعوا كلامى على أساس إيه 
لييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
بقولكوا إشتروا وبتشتروا 
أقولكم جنى أرباح 
ودن من طيبن وودن من عجين 
أقولكم وقف خسارة 
لا حياة لمن تنادى 
المفروض دخلتم على كلامى تخرجوا على كلامى 
حرام عليكم فلوسكم 
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
لو سمحتم إشتغلوا صح

----------


## m_e_forex

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  استاذنا الفاضل/_ نور المصــــــــــــــــــرى_  انا اتبعت توصيتك بالكامل  اشتريت على 1.90  وبعتها على 1.84 وانا اختها تانى النهارده على 1.65 دى اول مره اعمل فيها ايقاف خسائر  كنت قبل كدا زى ما حضرتك قولت ودن من طيب وودن من عجين  لكن فعلا العمل وفقا لاصول التحليل الفنى  هو اللى ممكن نحقق منه ارباح  والاهم والمحافظه على راس المال  _لك منى  كل الامنيات بدوام التوفيق_

----------


## نور المصرى

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  استاذنا الفاضل/_ نور المصــــــــــــــــــرى_  انا اتبعت توصيتك بالكامل  اشتريت على 1.90  وبعتها على 1.84 وانا اختها تانى النهارده على 1.65 دى اول مره اعمل فيها ايقاف خسائر  كنت قبل كدا زى ما حضرتك قولت ودن من طيب وودن من عجين  لكن فعلا العمل وفقا لاصول التحليل الفنى  هو اللى ممكن نحقق منه ارباح  والاهم والمحافظه على راس المال  _لك منى  كل الامنيات بدوام التوفيق_

 
الحمد لله
أنا عارف إن مش كل الناس فى السوق هاتمشى صح 
لكن على الأقل المفروض هنا نمشى صح 
اللى كان متابعنى من أول المشوار هنا 
المفروض ماحدش خسران أو على الأقل خسارة الربح فقط
مش من رأس المال 
والمفروض زى ماقولنا كتير 
لازم تخرج جزء من ربحك بره السوق حتى لو ماكنتش رجعت رأس مالك كاملاً 
يا إما السوق هايكل ربحك تانى

----------


## المتألق

على الرغم من اني انضميت الكم متاخر  
الا اني من اكتر الناس اللي بستفيد منك استاز نور  
الله يجزيك عنا كل الخير  
ويوفق الجميع ويعوض الكل عن خسايرهم يا رب

----------


## نور المصرى

> على الرغم من اني انضميت الكم متاخر  
> الا اني من اكتر الناس اللي بستفيد منك استاز نور  
> الله يجزيك عنا كل الخير  
> ويوفق الجميع ويعوض الكل عن خسايرهم يا رب

 يارب يرزقكم جميعا  
ويعوض خسائر الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

فرصه جيده لتريدات خارج المقصورة شراء اليوم وبيع غدا

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك للى إشترى وسمع الكلام خارج المقصورة 
وده دليل على تحسن السوق بنسبة كبيرة غدا

----------


## نور المصرى

قد يتم قطع الفائده فى أمريكا بمقدار ربع نقطه
لإنقاذ الأسواق المالية   
اليوم الفائده الأمريكية والتدفقات النقدية ورغم توقعات ترك الفائده اتصور ان القطع محتمل ربع او نصف فى المائة لدعم اسواق الاسهم المرعوبه اما التدفقات فغالبا ستهبط بشكل كبير  
يامسهل

----------


## abosalah

> الأسعار مغرية جدا 
> وغلطان اللى مايشتريش دلوقتى 
> الأزمة دى خاصة بأمريكا وألقت بظلالها فقط على أسواق العالم 
> وأعتقد أخر يوم لإمتصاص الخبر هايكون اليوم 
> بالفم المليان شراء

  

> من إتبع الأصول ونقاط وقف الخسارة والأسس العلمية فى التحليل الفنى
> هو فقط من ربح  
> قولنا الكابلات كسر 1.85ج خروج 
> مين خرج   
> اللى خرج فورا دخل على الأقل 1.65ج 
> نقاط وقف الخسارة بنقولها عشان كسرها يودى الدعم اللى بعده
> ونقدر نحسن أسعار الشراء 
> إنتوا بتابعونى هنا ليه 
> وبتسمعوا كلامى على أساس إيه 
> ...

 انا معايه كميتين فى الكابلات واحده (سوينج  :Asvc: ) والتانيه بخرج وادخل بيها تريدات معاك .. متقلقش علينا يا استاذنا  :Ongue:  
بس انا اشتريت الكابلات انبارح ب 1.80  :No3:  ممكن احط امر بيع بكره على كام تفتكر ؟؟ ممكن يجيب 1.85 وابقى ادخل تانى ؟؟ ولا اصبر شويتين ؟؟ 
والله انت تعبان معانا جدا جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ نور  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا معايه كميتين فى الكابلات واحده (سوينج ) والتانيه بخرج وادخل بيها تريدات معاك .. متقلقش علينا يا استاذنا  
> بس انا اشتريت الكابلات انبارح ب 1.80  ممكن احط امر بيع بكره على كام تفتكر ؟؟ ممكن يجيب 1.85 وابقى ادخل تانى ؟؟ ولا اصبر شويتين ؟؟ 
> والله انت تعبان معانا جدا جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ نور

 طيب تمام قوى 
هانشتغل يوم بيوم لحد ما الأزمة تعدى
ممكن بكره نشوف 1.81  
وعلى فكره أنا تعبى بيروح لما بلاقى فيه نتيجة
والناس بتكسب وبتشتغل صح
وإلا مالهوش لزوم تعبى وأبطل مشاركه أحسن 
بالتوفيق

----------


## euro trader

*المصريه للاتصالات   بعد كسر الوتد الهابط , وتكون قناه سعريه هابطه بعد الكسر ,  من المرجح الصعود الى ضلع القناه العلوى , يدعم هذه الفكره حالة الدايفرجنس على الماكد وكذلك تكون شمعة انعكاسيه .  *

----------


## abosalah

> طيب تمام قوى 
> هانشتغل يوم بيوم لحد ما الأزمة تعدى
> ممكن بكره نشوف 1.81  
> وعلى فكره أنا تعبى بيروح لما بلاقى فيه نتيجة
> والناس بتكسب وبتشتغل صح
> وإلا مالهوش لزوم تعبى وأبطل مشاركه أحسن 
> بالتوفيق

 يا مسهل  :Hands:  
منقدرش نستغنى عن توجيهاتك يا قبطان  :18:

----------


## abosalah

> *المصريه للاتصالات   بعد كسر الوتد الهابط , وتكون قناه سعريه هابطه بعد الكسر ,  من المرجح الصعود الى ضلع القناه العلوى , يدعم هذه الفكره حالة الدايفرجنس على الماكد وكذلك تكون شمعة انعكاسيه .  *

 كلام زى الفل 
وانا شايف ان السعر مكسرش 14 جنيه خالص قبل كده  
منطقه حلوه ... بس خلى بالك من عدم الاستقرار  للسوق :Drive1:

----------


## نور المصرى

> *المصريه للاتصالات   بعد كسر الوتد الهابط , وتكون قناه سعريه هابطه بعد الكسر ,  من المرجح الصعود الى ضلع القناه العلوى , يدعم هذه الفكره حالة الدايفرجنس على الماكد وكذلك تكون شمعة انعكاسيه .  *

 
المصرية عملت وتد هابد كسر 14.75 شراء بهدف أول 15.60

----------


## نور المصرى

ننتظر غدا صعود وحاسس إن السوق هايرسم V عاكسة للإتجاه الهابط 
هو غلط إننا نتوقع نموذج قبل إنتهائه لكن نأمل فى ذلك
لو لقينا السوق بيشد حيله نخش تريدات معاه لكن
وقف خساره حاسم تحت لو اليوم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

من الأسهم الرائعه للشراء الأن
جنوب الوادى فى حدود ال 13ج 
أراه جيد جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق كما قولنا أمس 
أخر الجلسة هايبقى جنى أرباح
وتلبيس للزيرو 
لكن كسوق 
أراه جيد

----------


## المتألق

الحمد لله .. زي ما حكا الاستاز نور السوق جيد  
واوراسكوم للانشاء شالت المؤشر اليوم ما شاء الله عليها  :Regular Smile:  
وان شاء الله يستمر هالصعود على خير . 
وان شاء الله افطار هنيا للجميع اليوم لاني حاسس حالي جعان مش عارف ليه على غير العاده 
هههه

----------


## نور المصرى

> الحمد لله .. زي ما حكا الاستاز نور السوق جيد  
> واوراسكوم للانشاء شالت المؤشر اليوم ما شاء الله عليها  
> وان شاء الله يستمر هالصعود على خير . 
> وان شاء الله افطار هنيا للجميع اليوم لاني حاسس حالي جعان مش عارف ليه على غير العاده 
> هههه

 السوق فتح نفسك ولا إيه  :Boxing:  
مبروك على تليكوم 
عملش شمعه رائعه اليوم وأكدت قاع وبفوليوم رائع
شمعه ماتككرتش من زمن طويل 
وبكده ممكن تكون بتعكس إتجاها ولفتره طويله 
مبروووووووووووك

----------


## m_e_forex

السلام عليكم  الاستاز نور  السوق يسير كما توقعت امس واليوم اخضر على الجميع  نتمنى استمرار الصعود اعتقد اننا ممكن نرى جنى ارباح خفيف غدا من منتصف الجلسه  فما راى الاستاذ الكبـــــــــــــــــير

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم  الاستاز نور  السوق يسير كما توقعت امس واليوم اخضر على الجميع  نتمنى استمرار الصعود اعتقد اننا ممكن نرى جنى ارباح خفيف غدا من منتصف الجلسه  فما راى الاستاذ الكبـــــــــــــــــير

 أولا أسحب كلمة الأستاذ الكبير دى
أنا أقل من أقل واحد هنا
عشان خاطرى بلاش التعظيم ده 
والعظمه لله وحده 
قولى يانور   يا أبو نور 
لكن بلاش أستاذ 
وعلى فكره إسمى إبراهيم حسين 
ونور ده إسم إبنى
وربنا يباركلكم كلكم 
بالنسبة للسوق لو ناوى يكمل
هايعمل شبه جنى أرباح
مجرد تخويف للناس عشان تخرج اللى خد بالقليل أمس 
نراقب جلسة بكره ونشوف 
أنا متفائل خيرا  
ولو جلسة خارج الأن لمت أخر الجلسة يبقى بكره جلسة حلوه إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

**********************************************  تحذيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
لكل من وصيتهم اليوم على جنوب الوادى
ممنوع الدخول فى السهم والبعد عنه تماما لفتره مؤقته
ولمن دخل اليوم على توصيتى يراسلنى على الخاص
وإن شاء الله سيخرج على الأقل مكيت
وإذا خسر فيها فسأتحمل مسؤليتها وأعوضه بغيرها إن شاء الله 
هناك مشاكل ظهرت فى الأفق  **********************************************

----------


## المتألق

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله  
شو اللي بيحصل يا جماعه .. الواحد يفتح الشاشه متفائل يلاقيها نازله 400 نقطه وعلى الفاضي باقل من 60 مليون جنيه . 
بجد حرام اللي بيعملوه فينا والله  :Frown:

----------


## نور المصرى

> اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله  
> شو اللي بيحصل يا جماعه .. الواحد يفتح الشاشه متفائل يلاقيها نازله 400 نقطه وعلى الفاضي باقل من 60 مليون جنيه . 
> بجد حرام اللي بيعملوه فينا والله

 السوق هايلم شوية 
بس نحذر

----------


## نور المصرى

اوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة تقرر الغاء جميع العمليات المنفذة على الورقة المالية اوراسكوم للإنشاء و الصناعة المنفذة خلال جلسة اليوم 18/09/2008، كما تقرر إلغاء أثر العمليات المنفذة على سعر الإقفال وإعادة التداول على الورقة المالية في تمام الساعة 11:30.

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن السوق يستهدف المنطقه بين 6200 إلى 6400 
ربنا يستر كله يحافظ على سيولته

----------


## المتألق

لحتى الان في جلسة اليوم الاجانب يشكلون 41% من السوق ويبيعون بكثافه عاليه  
هل هو خروج من السوق لدعم اسواقهم  او هي تخويف للناس لتحسين اسعار الشراء ؟؟!!

----------


## Peace4all

شركة النعيم من يومين منزلين شارت مضحك جدا جدا وسمعت ان امبارح ظهر هاني توفيق علي القاهره اليوم وبينصح بالخروج السريع وهنقل نص الحوار بتاع الاخ اللي ساف البرنامج امبارح ومرفق ايضا شارت الراس والكتفين واحب اسمع رايك يا استاذ نور وياريت استاذ عياد وجميع الاخوة  
دا نص الحوار اللي دار ما بين اتنين علي احد الجروبات  
صديق لي بيكلمني وبيقولي أن السيد هشام أو هاني توفيق بالأمس كان في برنامج القاهرة اليوم وقال للناس بيعوا الأسهم أنا بصراحة مسمعتش لكن لو كان صديقي سمع صح ومحصلش عنده اي سوء فهم هنا بلاقي نفسي بسأل سؤال مهم هو طالما السوق وحش ليه النعيم محوله فلوس من فرع نعيم السعودية لمصر علشان تشغلها هنا زي ما بلغني 
عامة أتمنى أن أي جهاز رقابي أو النعيم نفسه لو شركة محترمه  
تنفي خبر نقل إستثماراتها في السعودية لمصر وإلا يبقى كل تصريحات كبار مسئوليها لصالح تخويف الناس والشراء بهذه الأموال بأبخس الأسعاروأعتقد من حق الناس وقتها مقاضات هاني وهشام  
رد احد الاعضاء عليه 
هاني توفيق ، وإستمرت المحادثة التليفونية تلت ساعة تقريبا في بداية الحلقة ، وكان الكلام واضح بالخروج من السوق وتصفية المراكز فورا وتقسيم السيولة المترتبة من ذلك وتحويلها لعملات مختلفة ... والكلام ده أدى لحالة من الذعر لدى المتعاملين تسببت في ما آل إليه الحال ...وقال كمان أنا مش هعمل مطبلاتي وأقول الأسعار جاذبة للشراء ...لأ أنا هاقول الوضع سيئ جدا وأدعوا لسرعة الخروج . طيب الدعوة كانت عامة ، حد يقدر يقولي إزاي ممكن الناس كلها تخرج بدون إنهيار السوق ؟ ألا تجب محاكمته على ما تسبب فيه ؟  
رأي الشخصي احنا في مشكلة حقيقية فعلا ومن مدة ومش مقتنع بأن في شركة هترهب الافراد علشان تشتري منهم خصوصا ان العروض بتدي لأي طلبات يعني مش محتاجين نعمل كدا اللي عايز هياخد من السوق ولكن انا مش مع ان حد يطلع في وسائل اعلام ويقول اخرجوا بسرعه
اتمني اسمع اراء الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

سوق خارج بيقول إن جلسة يوم الأحد هاتبقى خضراء

----------


## abosalah

> سوق خارج بيقول إن جلسة يوم الأحد هاتبقى خضراء

 كله خير بإذن الله 
تفتكر الكابلات بعد هذا السقوط ممكن نشوف كام يوم الاحد بإذن الله ؟؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> شركة النعيم من يومين منزلين شارت مضحك جدا جدا وسمعت ان امبارح ظهر هاني توفيق علي القاهره اليوم وبينصح بالخروج السريع وهنقل نص الحوار بتاع الاخ اللي ساف البرنامج امبارح ومرفق ايضا شارت الراس والكتفين واحب اسمع رايك يا استاذ نور وياريت استاذ عياد وجميع الاخوة  
> دا نص الحوار اللي دار ما بين اتنين علي احد الجروبات  
> صديق لي بيكلمني وبيقولي أن السيد هشام أو هاني توفيق بالأمس كان في برنامج القاهرة اليوم وقال للناس بيعوا الأسهم أنا بصراحة مسمعتش لكن لو كان صديقي سمع صح ومحصلش عنده اي سوء فهم هنا بلاقي نفسي بسأل سؤال مهم هو طالما السوق وحش ليه النعيم محوله فلوس من فرع نعيم السعودية لمصر علشان تشغلها هنا زي ما بلغني 
> عامة أتمنى أن أي جهاز رقابي أو النعيم نفسه لو شركة محترمه  
> تنفي خبر نقل إستثماراتها في السعودية لمصر وإلا يبقى كل تصريحات كبار مسئوليها لصالح تخويف الناس والشراء بهذه الأموال بأبخس الأسعاروأعتقد من حق الناس وقتها مقاضات هاني وهشام  
> رد احد الاعضاء عليه 
> هاني توفيق ، وإستمرت المحادثة التليفونية تلت ساعة تقريبا في بداية الحلقة ، وكان الكلام واضح بالخروج من السوق وتصفية المراكز فورا وتقسيم السيولة المترتبة من ذلك وتحويلها لعملات مختلفة ... والكلام ده أدى لحالة من الذعر لدى المتعاملين تسببت في ما آل إليه الحال ...وقال كمان أنا مش هعمل مطبلاتي وأقول الأسعار جاذبة للشراء ...لأ أنا هاقول الوضع سيئ جدا وأدعوا لسرعة الخروج . طيب الدعوة كانت عامة ، حد يقدر يقولي إزاي ممكن الناس كلها تخرج بدون إنهيار السوق ؟ ألا تجب محاكمته على ما تسبب فيه ؟  
> رأي الشخصي احنا في مشكلة حقيقية فعلا ومن مدة ومش مقتنع بأن في شركة هترهب الافراد علشان تشتري منهم خصوصا ان العروض بتدي لأي طلبات يعني مش محتاجين نعمل كدا اللي عايز هياخد من السوق ولكن انا مش مع ان حد يطلع في وسائل اعلام ويقول اخرجوا بسرعه
> اتمني اسمع اراء الجميع

 
فعلا كلامك صحيح
هانى توفيق قال الكلام ده
بس النموذج ده ضعيف 
عموما السوق ممكن يستهدف المنطقه بين 5800 إلى 6200

----------


## نور المصرى

> كله خير بإذن الله 
> تفتكر الكابلات بعد هذا السقوط ممكن نشوف كام يوم الاحد بإذن الله ؟؟

 يوم الأحد هانشوف صعود نوعا ما 
بس مش عارف لإمتى 
دلوقتى كل العوامل المتحكمة هى العوامل العالمية 
الميكرات لابسين زينا بالظبط

----------


## عبده المصرى

حدث ولا حرج مسلسل الحرامية المصريةتم ايقاف التعامل على سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء وإلغاء جميع العمليات التى تمت عليه وتشغليه الساعة 11.30 تقريبا ولو أطلقوا له العنان الحقيقى لكان المؤشر وصل الى 8% تقريبا وربنا يجعله عامر،،،،،،،

----------


## m_e_forex

السلام عليكم فى الاسواق العالميه هناك ارتفاعات كبير  *اسعار شهادات الجى دى ار اوراسكوم انشاء مصر 303.21 جنيه
لندن 329.6  
تيليكوم مصر 40 لندن 46.06  سعر التحويل الدولار =5.47*  ابشرواااااااااااااااااااااااااا يوم الاحــــد صعوووووود  وانشاء الله الخير قادم

----------


## Norton

الف  الف  مليون  مبرووووك

----------


## forexator

السيد الفاضل نور 
لأول مرة ادخل على بابك الجميل و وجدت الكثير من التوصيات الممتازة ، ليتنى كنت من رواد الباب من زمااان 
خسارتى فى المحفظة الأن تجاوزت ال60 % ، معى الشحن و التفريغ على 10 جنيه و رمكو بمتوسط 15 و لكح بمتوسط 1.80  
ياترى تنصحنى بأيه ؟؟ و ياريت لو فى اى فرصه لتبديل اسهمى بأسهم أخرى تساعدنى على تعويض الخسارة  
و بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## نور المصرى

> السيد الفاضل نور 
> لأول مرة ادخل على بابك الجميل و وجدت الكثير من التوصيات الممتازة ، ليتنى كنت من رواد الباب من زمااان 
> خسارتى فى المحفظة الأن تجاوزت ال60 % ، معى الشحن و التفريغ على 10 جنيه و رمكو بمتوسط 15 و لكح بمتوسط 1.80  
> ياترى تنصحنى بأيه ؟؟ و ياريت لو فى اى فرصه لتبديل اسهمى بأسهم أخرى تساعدنى على تعويض الخسارة  
> و بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 مرحبا بك وإن شاء الله نفعل مابوسعنا 
لكح سيبه شوية وإحتمال يجيب 90قرش  أنا بقول إحتمال
وقد لايكسر ال جنيه
لو جاب 90قرش 
خد كمية مماثلة للى معاك وهاتبعهم 1.30 يبقى ققلنا المتوسط بتاعك شوية
الشحن تترك شوية قطاع الحاويات داخل فى فترة نشاط 
رمكو يمكن مبادلة نصف الكمية بعربية حليج وتريدات ببقاى الكمية

----------


## نور المصرى

نرجع نقول الحذر من التفاؤل الشديد 
كل الأسواق صاعدة بناء على تدخل البنوك المركزية
يعنى بزوال تأثير الخبر هايبقى وحش 
الحذر

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بيلبس الزيرو واللى جرى ورا الأسهم اليوم 
لهذا نبهنا وحذرنا

----------


## نور المصرى

بعد تصريح هانى توفيق يوم الأربعاء فى القاهرة اليوم
وتخويفه للناس من السوق ونحن فى القاع
وأمر جميع السماسرة فى النعيم وعربية أون لاين بإغلاق جميع المديونيات قهرا
وتم شراء الأسهم بالبخس
لازم كل الأسهم اليوم تطلع زى ما إحنا شوفنا
عشان نتفضل ونشتريها منهم بالغالى

----------


## ahmed taha

> بعد تصريح هانى توفيق يوم الأربعاء فى القاهرة اليوم
> وتخويفه للناس من السوق ونحن فى القاع
> وأمر جميع السماسرة فى النعيم وعربية أون لاين بإغلاق جميع المديونيات قهرا
> وتم شراء الأسهم بالبخس
> لازم كل الأسهم اليوم تطلع زى ما إحنا شوفنا
> عشان نتفضل ونشتريها منهم بالغالى

 هو مافيش حمايه من البيع قهرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني لو واحد اشتري مديونيه يومين واتفاقيه مع الشركه خمس ايام او اسبوعين هل يحق للشركه البيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> هو مافيش حمايه من البيع قهرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني لو واحد اشتري مديونيه يومين واتفاقيه مع الشركه خمس ايام او اسبوعين هل يحق للشركه البيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 فيه فى العقد اللى إنت كاتبه إنك موافق على بيع أى شيئ يسدد مديونيةالشركة
وبدون الرجوع إليك  :Emoticon1:

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ماقولنا أمس
النصف الثانى من الجلسة
هايبقى كويس 
السوق أنا شايفه جيد حتى الأن

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق حدف زياده عن اللزوم

----------


## عياد

> السوق حدف زياده عن اللزوم

 أهلا استاذ نور  مازالت حالة الخوف تسيطر على السوق بشكل عام وعدم وجود طلبات وأعتقد ان الاتجاه الهابط سيستمر خلال الفترة القادمة في  طريقه نحو الهدف 6400  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

نحن فى قناه هابطه متوسطة المدى
دعمنا القوى فى المنطقه مابين 6100 إلى 6400
بعد كسر 7500 
قد يعكس الإتجاه قبلها وليس لزاما أن يذهب إليها 
ورأينا جميعا فى الهبوط الحاد
ليس هناك مايسمى بالدعم ( يكسره زى السكينة فى الحلاوة ) 
دعمنا الأول القاع السابق 
منتصف جلسة اليوم لاحظت وكما توقعنا أمس
أن السوق ظهر به مشترى 
ونعتقد بأن جلسة غد ستكون جيده بعد قليل من الرعب فى أولها

----------


## ahmed taha

> ورأينا جميعا فى الهبوط الحاد
> ليس هناك مايسمى بالدعم ( يكسره زى السكينة فى الحلاوة )

 عشره علي عشره في الترند الهابط المقاومه اقوي ما يكون 
والمقاومه تهش في السوق الصاعد

----------


## نور المصرى

المجلس الافريقى للمستثمرين يطالب بالتحقيق مع هانى توفيق فيما بدر منه يوم الاربعاء فى حلقة عمرو اديب و ادى الى خوف و ذعر الافراد فى تسيل محافظهم

----------


## نور المصرى

المصدر جريدة الأسبوع جريدة الأسبوع - الصفحة الأولي3
علمت 'الأسبوع' أن الرئيس مبارك يدرس حاليا إجراء تغيير وزاري واسع عقب إجازة عيد الفطر المبارك.. وأشارت مصادر عليا إلي أن التغيير قد يطال رئيس الوزراء أحمد نظيف، حيث يتوقع أن تتولي شخصية مهمة ومشهود لها بالكفاءة منصب رئيس الوزراء.. وسوف يطال التغيير عددا كبيرا من الوزراء الذين ثبت تقاعسهم عن القيام بالمهام المنوطة بهم، كما يتوقع أن  
يشمل التغيير أيضا اثنين من الوزراء السياديين.. ورشحت المصادر ترشيح اثنين من المحافظين لتولي مهام وزارية مرموقة، فيما ستجري الاستعانة بعدد من الشخصيات الأكاديمية والتكنوقراط لتولي حقائب وزارية مهمة.. وأكدت المصادر أن الرئيس قد اتخذ قرارا باستبعاد عدد من الوزراء من رجال الأعمال بعد ما ثبت فشلهم في الفصل بين مهامهم الوزارية ومصالحهم الشخصية.
من جانب آخر علمت 'الأسبوع' أن تعليمات صدرت إلي الجهات المعنية بترشيح عدد من كبار الصحفيين لتولي رئاسة مجالس الإدارة ورئاسة التحرير لعدد من المؤسسات والصحف والمجلات القومية.
ويتوقع أن تشمل التغييرات المتوقعة العديد من المفاجآت المهمة.
وكان مسئول كبير قد أبدي تحفظه علي أداء بعض المؤسسات التي سيشملها التغيير في الفترة القادمة، في حين سيجري تغيير آخرين بسبب بلوغهم السن القانونية للتقاعد.
وتشير التوقعات إلي أن التغييرات الصحفية سوف تجري خلال شهر نوفمبر المقبل، حيث سيجري اعتمادها من اللجنة العامة بمجلس الشوري والمتوقع انعقادها مع بدء الدورة البرلمانية الجديدة

----------


## m_e_forex

السلام عليكم  ماذا يحدث فى السوق 
لا اعلم ماذا يحدث فى السوق كلما ظهر التفاؤل علينا ونقول كونا القاع وها نحن نستعد للانطلاق نرى السوق يهـــــــــــــــــــــــبط بشكل اكبر بكثير من المتوقع نعم نتوقع بعد صعود كبير التصحيح لكن بهذا الحـــد من القوه  لقد تاثرنا اكبر بكثير من الولايات المتحده الامريكيه بالانباء السيئه  وكانها هنا فى مصر  ارى ان جسة الاربعاء والخميس سوف تكون خضــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء ولكن هل يمكن ان نرى الاسبوع القادم مؤشرات على انتهاء الموجه الهابطه  وما راى الاستاذ/ نـــــــــــــــــــور فيما يحدث

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم  ماذا يحدث فى السوق 
> لا اعلم ماذا يحدث فى السوق كلما ظهر التفاؤل علينا ونقول كونا القاع وها نحن نستعد للانطلاق نرى السوق يهـــــــــــــــــــــــبط بشكل اكبر بكثير من المتوقع نعم نتوقع بعد صعود كبير التصحيح لكن بهذا الحـــد من القوه  لقد تاثرنا اكبر بكثير من الولايات المتحده الامريكيه بالانباء السيئه  وكانها هنا فى مصر  ارى ان جسة الاربعاء والخميس سوف تكون خضــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء ولكن هل يمكن ان نرى الاسبوع القادم مؤشرات على انتهاء الموجه الهابطه  وما راى الاستاذ/ نـــــــــــــــــــور فيما يحدث

 
برغم فقدان الأمل
إلا إننا سنرى نهياة اليأس مع بداية شهر أكتوبر إن شاء الله

----------


## remo

اسف يا نور لعدم المشاركة بس انت عارف انى لابس فى اسهمى بس هل ستعود الاسعار كما كانت وبماذا تنصحنى بالشراء؟ 
وشكرا حبيبنا نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> اسف يا نور لعدم المشاركة بس انت عارف انى لابس فى اسهمى بس هل ستعود الاسعار كما كانت وبماذا تنصحنى بالشراء؟ 
> وشكرا حبيبنا نور

 إنتظر منى مشاركة علىالخاص

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم  
استاذ نور انا عارف ان السوق وحش اليومين دول بس انا اخدت الكابلات على 1.55 ايه رأيك \؟ تنفع تريده حلوه ؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم  
> استاذ نور انا عارف ان السوق وحش اليومين دول بس انا اخدت الكابلات على 1.55 ايه رأيك \؟ تنفع تريده حلوه ؟

 مش وحشة فى السعر ده 
الكابلات دعم قوى 1.47 
وأنتظروا سهم فيه خير إن شاء الله غدا أو الأحد بالأكثر

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدأ يرتد 
ومع إرتداد السوق سيظهر لنا سهم جيد إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

مبروك للي معاه سهم اليكووووووووووووووووو  "إيريك" تستحوذ على 15% من إليكو 
العالم اليوم المصرية الخميس 25 سبتمبر 2008 10:15 ص   
روابط متعلقة 
الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكو  
كشف محمد عويضة عضو مجلس إدارة شركة المهندسون المصريون للاستثمار العقاري العربي "إيريك" عن أن الشركة سوف تستحوذ على 15% من شركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي (إليكو) بما يعادل نحو 10 ملايين سهم. 
وقال عويضة إن الصفقة سوف يتم تنفيذها بسعر السوق خلال فترة لا تتجاوز 10 أيام من تاريخه. 
أوضح عضو مجلس إدارة شركة المهندسون المصريون للاستثمار العقاري العربي (إيريك) أن الصفقة تأتي في ظل اتجاه الشركة للاستحواذ على حصص في الشركات المماثلة العاملة في نفس القطاع. 
وأشار عويضة إلى أن (إيريك) سوف تشتري كامل الحصة من السوق من خلال حركة تداول السهم اليومية 
اللينك اهو   https://www.arabfinance.com/Arabic/N...&Type=AFSource

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد شراء جيد

----------


## سمير صيام

(رويترز) - قال نائب رئيس البورصة المصرية يوم الخميس ان البورصة تخطط لتغيير قواعد قيد الاسهم لالزام جميع الشركات بأن يكون الحد الادنى لنسبة الاسهم المتاحة للتدول هو عشرة بالمئة وذلك من أجل زيادة سيولة السوق.   وقال محمد عمران لرويترز "هذا التعديل لقواعد القيد سيعطي الشركات الجديدة القادمة للسوق فترة ثلاثة شهور لكي تطرح عشرة بالمئة على الاقل من أسهمها والا سيتم الغاء القيد."   واضاف ان الشركات المقيدة بالفعل في البورصة سيكون امامها فترة انتقالية لمدة عام من أجل الالتزام بنفس الشرط.   وبلغ عدد الشركات المقيدة في البورصة 376 شركة في اغسطس اب مقارنة مع 523 شركة قبل عام.   وقال عمران "البورصة ليست مخزنا للاسهم. اذا كانت الشركات لا تحتاج للتحويل فعليها الغاء قيد أسهمها في البورصة." واضاف ان هناك حاليا ما بين 180 و 200 شركة مقيدة في البورصة تقل النسبة المتاحة للتداول من أسهمها عن عشرة بالمئة.   وذكر ان البورصة تهدف الى توسيع قاعدة الملكية وزيادة التمويل قصير ومتوسط الاجل من خلال جذب مزيد من المستثمرين الى السوق.   ووفقا لبيانات البورصة فقد بلغت القيمة السوقية للاسهم المتداولة في مصر 695.2 مليار جنيه مصري (127.33 مليار دولار) في نهاية اغسطس اب بانخفاض 8.6 بالمئة عن الشهر السابق.   وستفرض القواعد الجديدة ايضا شرطا للقيد هو الا يقل رأس مال الشركات عن 20 مليون جنيه على الاقل.  
ويتعين الان موافقة هيئة سوق المال على القواعد الجديدة 
وقد فقد المؤشر القياسي للبورصة كيس 30 نحو 34 بالمئة من قيمته منذ بداية العام

----------


## Peace4all

خبر ملوش اي لازمة يا استاذ سمير البورصات العالمية كلها بتتخذ اجراءات قوية للحد من الهبوط زي الغاء الشورت سلينج واحنا ناوين بعد العيد تفعيل نظام الشورت سيلينج واضح جدا ان الفساد مش باينلة نهاية في البلد دي بصراحة الواحد خلاص قرف من البلد واللي فيها يارب خلصنا من النظام الفاسد دا

----------


## المتألق

> شمال الصعيد شراء جيد

 بحيي نظرتك الثاقبه  ومتابعتك لكل الاسهم يا باشا  
واكيد حركة السهم  الاسبوع الماضي بتاكد كلامك  
معاك ان شاء الله  :Asvc:  
وان شاء الله اسبوع اخضر للجميع

----------


## ahmed taha

طب ايه رأي سيادتك في سهم HELI

----------


## نور المصرى

> مبروك للي معاه سهم اليكووووووووووووووووو  "إيريك" تستحوذ على 15% من إليكو 
> العالم اليوم المصرية الخميس 25 سبتمبر 2008 10:15 ص   
> روابط متعلقة 
> الاستثمار العقاري العربي - إليكو  
> كشف محمد عويضة عضو مجلس إدارة شركة المهندسون المصريون للاستثمار العقاري العربي "إيريك" عن أن الشركة سوف تستحوذ على 15% من شركة الاستثمار العقاري العربي (إليكو) بما يعادل نحو 10 ملايين سهم. 
> وقال عويضة إن الصفقة سوف يتم تنفيذها بسعر السوق خلال فترة لا تتجاوز 10 أيام من تاريخه. 
> أوضح عضو مجلس إدارة شركة المهندسون المصريون للاستثمار العقاري العربي (إيريك) أن الصفقة تأتي في ظل اتجاه الشركة للاستحواذ على حصص في الشركات المماثلة العاملة في نفس القطاع. 
> وأشار عويضة إلى أن (إيريك) سوف تشتري كامل الحصة من السوق من خلال حركة تداول السهم اليومية 
> اللينك اهو   https://www.arabfinance.com/Arabic/N...&Type=AFSource

 أنت فين يا أبو عمرو 
غايب بقالك مده ليه 
ولا السوق ماخلاش أى حد نفسه يتكلم 
ماتغبش عن بابك تانى :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> طب ايه رأي سيادتك في سهم HELI

 أسهم المقاولات والإنشائات ستشهد فتره من الركود 
ومصر الجديدة لو كسر 35ج إن شالله حتى ببريزه يبقى هانشوف تحت تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق عموما سيشهد إخضرار قبل العيد وبعده لمده يوم أو يومان تقريبا 
السوق لن يصعد مره واحده 
بل سيمر فى مرحلة تجميعية أولا 
يعنى الصعود لجنى الأرباح

----------


## المتألق

> شمال الصعيد شراء جيد

 يا عيني عليك استاز نور  
السهم ضرب 24.5 
وشكله لسه مكمل لفوووق  
وربنا يرزق الجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا عيني عليك استاز نور  
> السهم ضرب 24.5 
> وشكله لسه مكمل لفوووق  
> وربنا يرزق الجميع

 مازال شمال الصعيد جيد للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

مازال جيمنا الحالى هو شمال الصعيد
الورقه قوية جدا ومازال بها خيرا

----------


## المتألق

شمال الصعيد اخر حلاوة يا استاز نور  
وانا شايف انو لسه باول الطريق  
بفكر افوت بكمان كمية .. شو رايك ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

تقدر تشترى شمال وأنت مطمئن
إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

أجازه سعيده للجيمع وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## عياد

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات وتقبل الله طاعتكم   نلتقي على خير يوم الثلاثاء القادم

----------


## mr_mido72

لي عظيم الشرف بالانضمام لهذا المنتدى وكل عام وانت بخير وسعادة بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك

----------


## عبده المصرى

سلامى وتحياتى للجميع،،،،،،

----------


## ahmed taha

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وعيد سعيد

----------


## نور المصرى



----------


## المتألق

كل عام والجميع بألف خير  
ويا رب ما يفتح السوق كل هالاسبوع
ههههههه

----------


## عياد

شكلنا هنفتح على نزول محترم جدا ، السوق السعودي نزل اقصى نزول له في يوم واحد -9.84% ( Limit Down ) كما فقدت اسواق دبي وأبوظبي والدوحة والكويت حوالي 10% في يومين ، فيما سجل سهم أوراسكوم للانشاء الان في لندن 255 جنيه  ( الاغلاق في سوق مصر قبل العيد 317  :No3:  ) وهو مايعني نزول 62 جنيه تقريبا اي مايعادل 20% تقريبا  ....... ربنا يستر  ، سنتابع اغلاق شهادات الايداع الدولية في لندن اليوم   .  ان شاء الله الليلة نضع رؤية فنيه للسوق مع بداية التداولات عقب عطلة اكتوبر وعيد الفطر المبارك    خالص تحياتي

----------


## remo

> شكلنا هنفتح على نزول محترم جدا ، السوق السعودي نزل اقصى نزول له في يوم واحد -9.84% ( Limit Down ) كما فقدت اسواق دبي وأبوظبي والدوحة والكويت حوالي 10% في يومين ، فيما سجل سهم أوراسكوم للانشاء الان في لندن 255 جنيه  ( الاغلاق في سوق مصر قبل العيد 317  ) وهو مايعني نزول 62 جنيه تقريبا اي مايعادل 20% تقريبا  ....... ربنا يستر  ، سنتابع اغلاق شهادات الايداع الدولية في لندن اليوم   .  ان شاء الله الليلة نضع رؤية فنيه للسوق مع بداية التداولات عقب عطلة اكتوبر وعيد الفطر المبارك    خالص تحياتي

 منتظرين التحليل عياد باشا بالنسبة للرسالة اللى على الخاص انسى امرها الحمد لله وجدت الموقع 
وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## m_e_forex

كل عام وانتم بخير  استاذ نور ايه العمل النهاره  الاسواق كلها فى اسؤء حال وانخفاضات كبيره جداا  هل نخرج فى بدايه الجلسه وعوضنا على الله

----------


## عياد

> منتظرين التحليل عياد باشا بالنسبة للرسالة اللى على الخاص انسى امرها الحمد لله وجدت الموقع  وشكرا

 أهلا ياريمو   الاغلاقات لشهدات الايداع الدولية في سوق لندن تنذر بكارثة غدا في السوق المصري  فقد اغلق سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء للصناعة وهو اسوأ الاسهم اداء عند مستوى 249.40 جنيه في حين ان اغلاقه قبل عطلة الاعياد في السوق المصري 317.20 بمعني ان هناك فرق 67.75 جنيه ( 21.36% ) وهو يعني ان المؤشر  . فيما اغلقت اسهم اوراسكوم تيلكوم والتجاري بتراجع  12% تقريبا عن اغلاقات السوق المصري وهو مايعني ان متوسط الهبوط  المتوقع غدا في السوق المصري لايقل عن 10%  وهذا اذا اضفنا حالة الهلع الشديدة لدى الأسواق الخليجية والاسواق الاجنبية فربما يجعل الهبوط يمتد لأكثر من ذلك  . الكلام السابق هي حسابات رقمية اما من الناحية الفنية فقد كسر المؤشر العديد من الدعوم واقوى دعم على المدى المتوسط عند 4600 نقطة للاسف الشديد الا انني أمل ان يجد بعض الدعم على المدى القصير عند منطقة 6000 - 5800    خالص تحياتي

----------


## شريف دعبس

> أهلا ياريمو   الاغلاقات لشهدات الايداع الدولية في سوق لندن تنذر بكارثة غدا في السوق المصري  فقد اغلق سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء للصناعة وهو اسوأ الاسهم اداء عند مستوى 249.40 جنيه في حين ان اغلاقه قبل عطلة الاعياد في السوق المصري 317.20 بمعني ان هناك فرق 67.75 جنيه ( 21.36% ) وهو يعني ان المؤشر  . فيما اغلقت اسهم اوراسكوم تيلكوم والتجاري بتراجع  12% تقريبا عن اغلاقات السوق المصري وهو مايعني ان متوسط الهبوط  المتوقع غدا في السوق المصري لايقل عن 10%  وهذا اذا اضفنا حالة الهلع الشديدة لدى الأسواق الخليجية والاسواق الاجنبية فربما يجعل الهبوط يمتد لأكثر من ذلك  . الكلام السابق هي حسابات رقمية اما من الناحية الفنية فقد كسر المؤشر العديد من الدعوم واقوى دعم على المدى المتوسط عند 4600 نقطة للاسف الشديد الا انني أمل ان يجد بعض الدعم على المدى القصير عند منطقة 6000 - 5800    خالص تحياتي

 *مع الاسف*  *طبعا لايخفى على الكل ان اليوم هو هبوووووط دامى*  * و على الرغم من هذا الهبوط لن يستطيع احد البيع اول الجلسه* * لان السوق هيفتح  على حفر سعريه*  *دون تنفيذ حقيقى*    *نصيحه عدم متابعه الشاشه اليوم*

----------


## نور المصرى

> *نصيحه عدم متابعه الشاشه اليوم*   
> [/CENTER]

 نصيحة ممتازه 
أوراسكوم أنشاء فيها رأس وكتفين مركب مستهدف 240ج 
السوق كما توقعنا من قبل مستهدفه المنطقه مابين 5800 إلى 6200
وقد يرتد قبلها 
وإن شاء الله ستكون نهاية الأحزان 
ماحدش هايلحق يبيع حاجه 
إقفل شاشتك أو إتفرج بس

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق الأن 6000 
واللى معاه سيوله يخش فى الأسعارد دى 
هانروح فين بعد كده

----------


## نور المصرى

أسوق أوفر سيلينج 
خلاص شكرا نشكر من تعاون مع صناع السوق وباعولهم وحققوا النقاط التى يردوها
لن نرى هذه الأسعار لفتره طويله إن شاء الله 
وماحدش هايعرف يشترى عليها

----------


## نور المصرى

أنسب ورقه للشراء 
هى شمال الصعيد

----------


## المتألق

> أنسب ورقه للشراء 
> هى شمال الصعيد

  :015:  :015: 
كل عام وانتم بخير وان شاء الله اخر الاحزان 
وشمال الصعيد هو الكنج 
ما خسرناش فيه والحمد لله واهو رجع ل20 
وبتفق معاه بالشراء استاز نور ولو ب21 واكتر 
لان شكله طاير والله اعلم  :AA:  
واكيد مش حنسيبه يفلت مننا

----------


## نور المصرى

شكلك عندك معلومات عليه  :Regular Smile:  
ربنا يوفقنا فيه إن شاء الله ويعوضنا فيه خير

----------


## المتألق

> شكلك عندك معلومات عليه  
> ربنا يوفقنا فيه إن شاء الله ويعوضنا فيه خير

 بيني وبينك اه عندي 
ومعلومات جامده اوي 
ربنا يعوض على الجميع  :Hands:

----------


## عياد

كما توقعنا جميعا فقد كان هبوطا قياسيا فقد سجل مؤشر البورصة المصرية اكبر نسبة هبوط له في يوم واحد منذ انشائه واضطرت ادارة البورصة الى اغلاق 74 سهما من اجمالي 160 سهما متداولة في السوق المصرية بسبب تجاوزها النسب القصوى للهبوط . مازالت الأسواق العالمية والخليجية تنزف ومازال سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء متراجعا في بورصة لندن ليغلق عند مستوى 240 جنيه في حين انه اغلق في بورصة مصر عند 253.21 بمعنى انه هناك فرقا حوالي 13 جنيه الا ان سهم اوراسكوم تيلكوم متماسك في بورصة لندن بشكل جيد 36.45 حول مستوى اغلاقه في بورصة مصر لذا اتوقع ان يتراجع السوق في بداية المعاملات بنسبة بين 2 الى 5% قبل ان يبدأ في التماسك مجددا  . قد يكون الدخول مناسب للمضارب اليومي في انتظار عوائد قليلة وسريعة الا انه يجب ان نعي جيدا بأننا في اتجاه عام هابط طويل المدى وان المؤشر سيواجه صعوبات عديدة لكل مئة نقطة سيصعدها مستقبلا خاصة في ظل التوقعات السيئة للاقتصاد المصري خلال السنوات القادمة لذا لاينبغي الاستعجال بالشراء ابدا المؤشر الان يستهدف مستوى 4600 نقطة خلال الفترة القادمة

----------


## عياد

سأحاول من خلال هذه المشاركة وضع تصور او رؤية مستقبلية للسوق المصري خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة في ظل الاوضاع الراهنة سواء على الصعيد المحلي او العالمي   اولا : العوامل الداخلية   كان الاقتصاد المصري ينمو خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية بمعدلات نمو مرتفعة جدا دفعت أسعار التضخم للوصول لمستويات مرتفعة عند 25% في مناطق الحضر و 30% في مناطق الريف وهو مادفع البنك المركزي لرفع الفائدة ستة مرات بمقدار نصف نقطة خلال هذا العام لتصل اسعار الفائدة عند 12% ووصلت اذون الخزانة المصرية حتى مستوى 14.5% لعطاء الثلاثة شهور ، هذه الاجرءات من البنك المركزي تستهدف لاستخلاص السيولة من السوق للسيطرة على التضخم الرهيب وبالتالي كنتيجة مباشرة لرفع الفائدة فانه من المتوقع تراجع معدلات النمو وتباطؤ الاقتصاد بشكل عام   ثانيا :العوامل الخارجية  لايخفي على احد منا مايحصل في السوق الأمريكية من تدهور في السوق نتيجة ازمة الرهن العقاري وكما هو معلوم للجميع ان أمريكا هي الترس الأكبر المحرك لكل الاقتصاديات الرأسمالية في العالم وبالتالي فان ركود اكبر اقتصاد سيؤدي بالتبعية الى ركود بقية اقتصاديات العالمية وهو مابدأنا نشاهده في الايام القليلة الماضية من افلاس البنوك الأوربية وتأثر الاقتصاديات هناك وهو الامر الذي بلاشك سيؤثر على الاقتصاد المصري   واذا جمعنا العوامل الداخلية والخارجية نرى صورة قاتمة جدا للاقتصاد المصري خلال السنوات القادمة قبل بداية دورة جديدة للنمو الاقتصادي ونضيف لذلك وصول السوق العقارية لقمتها وبدء انهيار كبير في اسعار العقارات خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة وتراجع الاستثمار الاجنبي المباشر نتيجة نقصان السيولة في الاسواق الخارجية كل هذا سيؤدي الى حتمية تراجع ارباح الشركات وتراجع معدلات التوظيف وبالتالي ستكون الاسعار الحالية معبرة جدا وعاكسة للوضع الحقيقي للشركة وبالتالي فان الصعود للسوق مرة أخرى للمستويات السابقة سيحتاج الى سنوات للوصول للمستويات السابقة   انا اعلم ربما بكلامي هذا تكون الصورة قاتمة للاقتصاد المصري الا أن هذا هو الواقع ولابد من توضيحه ومناقشته بكل شفافية واستأنس بأرائكم    خالص ودي واحترامي وتقديري

----------


## m_e_forex

ماذا نفعل بعد هذا السقوط الرهيب  الخساره كبيره جدا ما العمل ؟

----------


## m_e_forex

لا يوجد ايا من المحليين يتكلم ولا حتى يحدد دعم اوى اى كلام عن كيفية التصرف  هل انتهى السوق وعوضنا على الله

----------


## remo

يا أخى لو احد يعلم ماذا سيفعل السوق كان يستطيع ان يجنى اموال ما لها نهاية 
لكن انت امامك الصورة لكن متى يرتد السوق الله اعلم 
واعتقد واكاد اجزم انة لا يوجد شخص يعرف اى شئ  اقصد متى سيصعد السوق  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## نور المصرى

> لا يوجد ايا من المحليين يتكلم ولا حتى يحدد دعم اوى اى كلام عن كيفية التصرف  هل انتهى السوق وعوضنا على الله

 إقفل شاشتك وإفتحها بعد إسبوع 
ومافيش حاجه إسمها دعوم فى النزول 
لو ردينا هانرد لحد 8200 
لو نزلنا هانشوف 4800

----------


## عياد

> إقفل شاشتك وإفتحها بعد إسبوع

   

> ومافيش حاجه إسمها دعوم فى النزول  لو ردينا هانرد لحد 8200  لو نزلنا هانشوف 4800

  حبيبي نور   صباح الفل عليك   اتفق معك واعتقد ان 4800-4600 قادمة لا محالة وسنقترب منها كثيرا جدا اليوم فأسواق العالم تدهورت هذا الصباح ومع افتتاح الاسواق العربية تراجعت الاسواق بشكل كبير  مؤشر دبي -9.9% مؤشر أبوظبي -5.44% مؤشر الكويت -2.92% مؤشر الدوحة -7.78% مؤشر مسقط -6.6%   هذه الارقام حتى الان ومازالت الاسواق في الافتتاح !  هذا بالاضافة لخسائر مؤشر نيكاي والتي وصلت لمستوى -9.4% وهو اعلى خسار للمؤشر منذ عام 1987  لذا من المتوقعان يتراجع مؤشر مصر بنسبة لاتقل عن 5% خلال جلسة اليوم  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> حبيبي نور   صباح الفل عليك   اتفق معك واعتقد ان 4800-4600 قادمة لا محالة وسنقترب منها كثيرا جدا اليوم فأسواق العالم تدهورت هذا الصباح ومع افتتاح الاسواق العربية تراجعت الاسواق بشكل كبير   مؤشر دبي  -9.72% مؤشر أبوظبي -5.44% مؤشر الكويت -2.92% مؤشر الدوحة -7.78% مؤشر مسقط -6.6%   هذه الارقام حتى الان ومازالات الاسواق تعمل هذا بالاضافة لخسائر مؤشر نيكاي والتي وصلت لمستوى -9.4% وهو اعلى خسار للمؤشر منذ عام 1987  لذا من المتوقعان يتراجع مؤشر مصر بنسبة لاتقل عن 5% خلال جلسة اليوم  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 
ياصباح البطيخ الأحمر 
طيب ممكن نخلى البطيخة مقفولة ومانفتحهاش :Cry Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بيجنى أرباح

----------


## Norton

دول الخليج لن تكون بمأمن من هذه الكارثة لعدة اسباب لا تخفى على اي عاقل : 
1- ارتباط عملاتها بالدولار الامريكي الذي انكشفت قيمته الحقيقية امام العالم . 
2- جل استثمارات دول الخليج موجودة في المؤسسات المالية في الولايات المتحدة و اوروبا الغربية واجزاء قليلة مستثمرة في دول اسيوية . 
3- اعتماد دول الخليج على مبيعات النفط كمصدر رئيسي للموازنات المالية والنفط سيتأثر حتما باية ركود او كساد سيصيب العالم اما في حال انهيار النظام المالي العالمي فيحتاج الى اسهاب بموضوع مستقل . 
قبل فترة اعلنت شركتي bmw و اوبل عن توقف مبيعاتها من السيارات نظرا للأزمة المالية ياترى من سيتبعها من مصانع اوروبا منطقة اليورو المتضخم بالتوقف عن الانتاج ..!  
ايسلندا على وشك الافلاس ... ياترى من هي الدولة الضحية التي ستليها ....!  
للمتابعة مسلسل الانهيار العظيم ...

----------


## نور المصرى

*الخدعه الأمريكية والإفلاسات المفتعله*  *
إذا رجعنا قليلا الى الخلف أي الى قُبيل 5 سنوات تقريباً فستعود بنا الذاكرة الى بعض قضايا الفساد الشهيرة في المؤسسة الأقتصادية الأمريكية وعلى سبيل المثال "انرون" "وورلد كوم" "يونايتد اير لاينز" وغيرها من الشركات العملاقة التي تشكل عصب الأقتصاد الأمريكي. 
و الآن جاء الدور على المؤسسات المالية والبنوك التجارية ، مثل "بير ستينز" ،"ليمان برذرز" ـ و يعد بنك سيتي بانك الأمريكي والذي تملكه سيتي قروب الأمريكية أكبر دائن لبنك ليمان برذورز ـ ، ثم "ميرللينش" واليوم "قولد مان ساكس" و "اي ي جي". 
طبعا كثير من الناس لا يعلمون ما هو نظام اعلان الافلاس في امريكا ، و الذي لا يعني اكثر من ادراج الشركة تحت نظام اسمه الفصل-11 Chapter-11 ، وهو نظام يحمي الشركات الأمريكية من الدائنين و المقرضين و الملاك. و الشركة تستمر في عملها و الشاهد لذلك وجود شركات كثيرة تتداول بسنتات في البورصة و هي لا زالت تعمل في السوق ولكن ضمن رقابة عليها، أي أن النظام سوف يحمي الشركة ماليا امام الجهات القضائية. 
و لذلك فإن الدلائل القائمة تكاد تحصر اسباب تراجع الاقتصاد الامريكي في انهيارات مفتعلة . 
فكما يعلم الكثير منا ان المؤسسات و الحكومات و الصناديق السيادية في العالم تستثمر تريليونات الدولارات في المؤسسات المالية الأمريكية ، و من تلك الدول وعلى سبيل المثال الصين اليابان الخليج سنغافوره كوريا الجنوبيه ، و ليس بسر ان السوق الامريكية تستقطب كثيرا من الاستثمارات والودائع العربية، و من الطبيعي أن تكون استثمارت طائلة و مرتجعة كتلك عبئا على الأقتصادات العالمية كالاقتصاد الأمريكي لأنها تعتبر ديوناً على الحكومة الامريكية الفيدرالية .
بينما يرجع المستثمرون الأجانب بأموالهم مع مكاسبها الى بلدانهم . 
ـ 
و بالتأكيد فإن "الصقور" الأمريكان سوف تكون لهم وجهة نظر اخرى ، ففي حين أن الأقتصاد الأمريكي لا يتحمل مخاطر سحب هذة الأموال الطائله ، فإن حكومة الصقور الامريكية الحالية لا يمكن ان تقف حيال مثل هذا الموضوع مكتوفة الأيدي ، لا سيما خلال هذه المرحلة الزمنية ، بينما لم يبق في عمر هذه الحكومة إلاَّ أيامٌ قلائل طبعا بالنسبة الى فتراتها المتعددة . . 
ـ إذن فمن الممكن جدا أن تقوم الحكومة الفدراليه بتفليس بعض البنوك و الشركات الماليه و من ثَمَّ مصادرة اموالها قانونيا ، وبذلك لا يستطيع المستثمر الأجنبي سحب امواله من السوق الأمريكي بل سوف تعتبر ديونا معدومة لأن نظام شبتر-11 يحمي هذة المؤسسات من المستثمرين الأجانب وغيرهم ، و بذلك تتحقق الفائدة المزدوجة للحكومة المتنفِّذة .
وهذة الخطة مشابهة لخطة تعويم الدولار وفك ارتباطه و تغطيته بالذهب في السبعينات ، وبذلك تعتبر التريليونات التي دخلت في الأقتصاد الأمريكي لا وجود لها ، و يتخلص الأقتصاد الأمريكي من هذة الديون التي لا يوجد لها غطاء نقدي مماثل من العملة الخضراء.  
منقول*

----------


## m_e_forex

الحمد لله اليوم اخضر من زمان مشفنهوش بجد وحشنى جدا الاخضر بس ياريت ميكونش ارتداده فقط ويكون بدية صعود حقيقى   كلمات رائعة ****************   أعظم كلمة هي ..... الله .  أعمق كلمة هي ..... النفس . أطول كلمة هي ..... الأبدية . أقوى كلمةهي ..... الحق . أوسع كلمة هي ..... الصدق . أرق كلمة هي ..... الحب . أعز كلمة هي ..... الأمل . أسرع كلمة هي ..... الوقت . أقرب كلمة هي ..... الواقع . أفضل كلمة هي ..... المساوات . أعفكلمة هي . . . العاطفة . أحسن كلمة هي . . . الوفاء . أقسى كلمة هي . . . القسوة . أدوم كلمة هي . . . الذكرى . أغلى كلمة هي . . . الأم . أبهج كلمة هي . . . النجاح . أقرب كلمة هي . . . الأن . أقبح كلمة هي . . . الخطأ . أجمل كلمة هي . . . التوبة . أصعب كلمة هي . . . الكمال . أحلى كلمة هي . . . السلام . أخر كلمةهي . . . الموت . أفضل الانتقام هو . . . الغفران . أقصى نار هي . . . الشوق . أعظم كنز هو . . . الفضيلة . أقوى العذاب هو . . . الضمير . أنقى الحب ..... الحب في الله . أحسن حب ..... حب الزوجة . أدوم الحب ..... حب الأم . أفضل المعرفة ..... معرفة الرجل نفسه . أفضل العلم ..... وقوف المرء عند علمه . أفضل المروءة ..... استبقاء الرجل ماء وجهه .     أجمل ما في الرجل : الرجوله . أجمل ما فيالمرأة : الأمومه . أجمل ما في الطفل : البراءة . أجمل ما في الليل : الهدوء . أجمل ما في البحر : الكبروت . أكرم النسب : حسن الأدب . أقوى لغات العالم هو : الصمت . أبلغ لغات العالم هو : الدموع. الإفراط في اللين : ضعف . الإفراط في الضحك : خفة . الإفراط في الراحة : خمول . الإفراط في المال : تبذير . الإفراط فيالحذر : وسواس . الإفراط في الغيرة : شك  مع تحياتى للجميع  الطير الحزين

----------


## نور المصرى

نأخذ حذرنا السوق
قد يتجه إلى 4600 - 4500 
الأسهم القابلة للشراء
شمال الصعيد
الكابلات
بوليفارا

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بيرد وفيه شراء حقيقى

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق هايجنى أرباح دلوقتى تقريبا 
فيه تريحة قادمه

----------


## mohamed maher

لكح اخباره ايه يا استاذ ابراهيم ولك جزيل الشكر .....

----------


## عبده المصرى

بإذن الله تعالى ارى انه لن يحقق لو تحت 5000 وان اللو قد شوهد فعلا يوم الاربعاء عند 5087 يوم 8 / 10 / 2008 ولكن سيسير السوق بشكل عرضى فترة ليست بالقصيرة واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تزول هذه الازمة على خير...

----------


## نور المصرى

> لكح اخباره ايه يا استاذ ابراهيم ولك جزيل الشكر .....

 شراء فى هذه المنطقه السعرية
وهاتشوف خير بعد أسبوعين :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> بإذن الله تعالى ارى انه لن يحقق لو تحت 5000 وان اللو قد شوهد فعلا يوم الاربعاء عند 5087 يوم 8 / 10 / 2008 ولكن سيسير السوق بشكل عرضى فترة ليست بالقصيرة واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تزول هذه الازمة على خير...

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
فعلا إن شاء الله 
لأن كسر 4800 سيئ جدا ويعتبر خروج نهائى من السوق
لأنه ساعتها هايكسر 4600 بجدارة متوجها ل 3000
وسنرى فترة كساد لسنوات 
تحليلى الزمنى أن الهبوط كان أخره أمس
وسنسير فى فتره عرضية لفترة

----------


## المتألق

شمال الصعيد 22.80  
ويبدا رحلته الصعوديه  
نصيحة اخ لاخوانه محدش يبيع دلوقتي 
وسيرى الخير الكثير  
السهم في طريقه الى 27 على الاقل

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يبيع شمال 
لسه بدرى

----------


## المتألق

> ماحدش يبيع شمال 
> لسه بدرى

  :015:  :015:  
وهي استازنا الكبير أبو النور متفق معايا

----------


## نور المصرى

> شمال الصعيد 22.80  
> ويبدا رحلته الصعوديه  
> نصيحة اخ لاخوانه محدش يبيع دلوقتي 
> وسيرى الخير الكثير  
> السهم في طريقه الى 27 على الاقل

 مراقبة ال 31ج هدفنا الأول إن شاء الله 
هناك مستهدف أخير 42ج

----------


## abosalah

استاذ نور انا معايه سهم الخليجيه الكنديه للاستثمار العقارى العربى من 9.76 ودلوقتى هوه ب 11.32 
اجنى اربح بكره ولا اصبر شويه عليه ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور انا معايه سهم الخليجيه الكنديه للاستثمار العقارى العربى من 9.76 ودلوقتى هوه ب 11.32 
> اجنى اربح بكره ولا اصبر شويه عليه ؟؟

 بنصف الكمية والنصف الأخر أستوب بسعر شرائك

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد خلصنا خلاص الموجه الهبوطية 
وسنرى تعريض لفتره من الزمن قد تتراواح مابين شهرين إلى 3 أشهر
منطقة ال 5000 دعم سوبر كلاستر 
كسر 4800 خروج نهائى من السوق لأجل غير مسمى

----------


## المتألق

شمال الصعيد تريدات حلوه  
من 20 ل 23 
هههه

----------


## نور المصرى

> شمال الصعيد تريدات حلوه  
> من 20 ل 23 
> هههه

 بس هاتيجى مره تبيع على 23 مش هاتعرف تشترى غير فى ال 30ج :Big Grin:

----------


## المتألق

ههههههه
 انا قلت كده للخايفين بس 
اما انى مستنيه فوق 
الله يكرمك يا ابو النور

----------


## عبده المصرى

> بإذن الله تعالى ارى انه لن يحقق لو تحت 5000 وان اللو قد شوهد فعلا يوم الاربعاء عند 5087 يوم 8 / 10 / 2008 ولكن سيسير السوق بشكل عرضى فترة ليست بالقصيرة واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تزول هذه الازمة على خير...

  

> فعلا إن شاء الله 
> لأن كسر 4800 سيئ جدا ويعتبر خروج نهائى من السوق
> لأنه ساعتها هايكسر 4600 بجدارة متوجها ل 3000
> وسنرى فترة كساد لسنوات 
> تحليلى الزمنى أن الهبوط كان أخره أمس
> وسنسير فى فتره عرضية لفترة

  

> أعتقد خلصنا خلاص الموجه الهبوطية 
> وسنرى تعريض لفتره من الزمن قد تتراواح مابين شهرين إلى 3 أشهر
> منطقة ال 5000 دعم سوبر كلاستر 
> كسر 4800 خروج نهائى من السوق لأجل غير مسمى

 أستاذنا وحبيبى الحمد لله نجحت لغة الشموع مع البورصة المصرية يارب دايما ومانشوف مثل هذه الايام مرة اخرى،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذنا وحبيبى الحمد لله نجحت لغة الشموع مع البورصة المصرية يارب دايما ومانشوف مثل هذه الايام مرة اخرى،،،

 العفو  
أنت أستاذ الجميع

----------


## المتألق

هو محدش ببيع شمال ليه  
ده الميكر حيدعي علينا انا وانت يا ابو النور لما يزهق 
ههههههههههههههههه 
المسكين مستني الناس ترمي وياخدها برخيص قبل ما يطلع 
هههههه

----------


## نور المصرى

> هو محدش ببيع شمال ليه  
> ده الميكر حيدعي علينا انا وانت يا ابو النور لما يزهق 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> المسكين مستني الناس ترمي وياخدها برخيص قبل ما يطلع 
> هههههه

 قاعد مستنيهم يرموا 
ولو البياع شطب هايطييرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## نور المصرى

أسمنت سيناء متابعة

----------


## نور المصرى

أسمنت سيناء شراء من 39 إلى 39.50

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك  
أسمنت سينا 44ج

----------


## المتألق

أبو النور وبس  
والباقي خس 
هههه

----------


## نور المصرى

> أبو النور وبس  
> والباقي خس 
> هههه

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohamed maher

> شراء فى هذه المنطقه السعرية
> وهاتشوف خير بعد أسبوعين

  
متشكر جدااستاذ ابراهيم وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله فى الايام القادمه ....

----------


## نور المصرى

> أسمنت سيناء شراء من 39 إلى 39.50

  

> مبروك  
> أسمنت سينا 44ج

  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يخاف من شمال إطلاقا إن شاء الله 
حتى لو نزل هايطلع بسرعه 
إحتفاظ وماحدش يبيعها

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى بيحصل اليوم مش هى الهبده السوق هايلم تانى الهبده لسه

----------


## Love For Ever

صباح الخير
شمال الصعيد هل تقترح وقف خسارة معين؟
وحاليا اسعار شراء؟ يعني ممكن نشتري

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير
> شمال الصعيد هل تقترح وقف خسارة معين؟
> وحاليا اسعار شراء؟ يعني ممكن نشتري

 شمال الصعيد وقف الخسارة كسر 18ج بفوليوم 
أى سعر تحت 19 شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

ممنوع شراء أى سهم 
سنوقف مراكز الشراء 
وحتى التريدات تتوقف
يجب الإحتفاظ بالأسهم متسوية
عشان الغدر جاى قريبا سأنبه قبلها إن شاء الله  
ما عدا شمال
مأمونه إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الغدر مش إنهيار بس جنى أرباح قوى وهذه شيمة التذبذب فى نهاية الموجه الهبوطية  
اللى بيحصل اليوم مش هى الهبده السوق هايلم تانى الهبده لسه

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يخاف من شمال إطلاقا إن شاء الله 
حتى لو نزل هايطلع بسرعه 
إحتفاظ وماحدش يبيعها

----------


## المتألق

محتفظين يا استازنا أبو النور  
ولو عندي كمان لاشتري 
هههههههه

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع  
كما نبهنا الأسبوع الماضى ممنوع الشراء حاليا
والإستعداد بجنى نصف الأرباح لمن محقق أرباح 
والإستعداد بتسييل نصف المحفظة إستعدادا للكوركشن القادم 
والذى أعتقده خلال يومين بالكثير 
وأرجو فى صعود اليوم بتخفيف المحافظ

----------


## نور المصرى

السلام عليكم وبعد 
اخواننا واخواتنا في المغرب محتاجين وقفه اخويه منكم 
لا يريدون منكم مالا  
فقط بضغطة زر تكون عملت لهم جميل لن ينسوه ابد الدهر  
دور القرأن الكريم (مدارس تحفيظ القرأن بالمغرب) هناك في المغرب مغلقه  
وتحتاج الى مساهمه منك وهي ضغطت زر فقط 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تضامناً مع إخوانكم المغاربة : حملة المليون توقيع ... رجاء فتح دور القرآن بالمغرب   
وقع من هنا :  http://www.nousra.net/istibyan/index.php?p=1 
انظر توقيعات إخوانك و أخواتك :  http://www.nousra.net/istibyan/index.php?c=&p=0&ne=0 
دور القرآن المغلقة ( و عددها لحد الآن 36 )  http://www.nousra.net/wp/liste   
إلى كل محب ومحبه للقرآن : 
يرجى نشره في المنتديات    
هل تحب كلام الله .. الا يستاهل ان ترسل هالموضوع الى المنتديات لجمع العدد المطلوب لفتح دور القرأن  
الكريم وتذكر الاجور العظيمه والتي بسبب رساله منك قد تحصل على مليارات من الحسنات وانت في بيتك 
وفق الله الجميع .
منقوووووووووووول

----------


## نور المصرى

الظاهر الهبده اللى نبهت عليها  
هاتبقى اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

صابت توقعاتنا للأسف بهبدة السوق 
وأقول للأسف 
لأن صوتى لم يصل لجميع من فى البورصه
وهناك ناس الزيرو بهدلها اليوم 
ربنا يسهل للجميع

----------


## mannon

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا ، واحشنى والله اخ نور وكل الاخوه ، يارب تكونوا بيخير والله يأخ نور كنت مسافر الفتره الى فاتت وجيت على الكارثه الى حاصله فى السوق اليومين دول ، بقالى اكتر من شهر مشفتش الشاشه وما شفتها انهارده كان هيغمى عليا ، تقريبا اتحطمت ، سهم لكح الى مرديتش ابيعه قبل مسافر ب 1,90 انهارد ب 70 قرش ( يادى الخراب ) ، والله ياخ نور مش عارف اقول ، بكتب دلوقتى والدموع سبقانى ، شقى عمرى بيروح قدام عينى  ، انا غلطان انى مسمعتش كلام حضرتك واتعلمت الاول قبل محط كل فلوسى فى حاجه مش فاهم فيها شئ ( بس حتى لو كنت اتعلمت وادربت ومارست كان هيفيد بأيه ) ياله الى حصل بقى، كل الى طالبه من حضرتك نصيحه ، امر بيها من الضيقة الحاليه ، واوعدك مش هرج للبورصه تانى الا لما اكون قدها ..  معلش اعزرنى والله مش عارف انا ليه دوشتك ، بس والله كنت محتاج اتكلم ..

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد منبهين على الهبده من الأسبوع اللى فات 
ماحدش عنده حجه 
وشمال أسد فى السوق المهبب ده 
المخرج عايز كده  
قصدى الميكر عايز كده  :Regular Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الفل عليكم جميعا ، واحشنى والله اخ نور وكل الاخوه ، يارب تكونوا بيخير والله يأخ نور كنت مسافر الفتره الى فاتت وجيت على الكارثه الى حاصله فى السوق اليومين دول ، بقالى اكتر من شهر مشفتش الشاشه وما شفتها انهارده كان هيغمى عليا ، تقريبا اتحطمت ، سهم لكح الى مرديتش ابيعه قبل مسافر ب 1,90 انهارد ب 70 قرش ( يادى الخراب ) ، والله ياخ نور مش عارف اقول ، بكتب دلوقتى والدموع سبقانى ، شقى عمرى بيروح قدام عينى  ، انا غلطان انى مسمعتش كلام حضرتك واتعلمت الاول قبل محط كل فلوسى فى حاجه مش فاهم فيها شئ ( بس حتى لو كنت اتعلمت وادربت ومارست كان هيفيد بأيه ) ياله الى حصل بقى، كل الى طالبه من حضرتك نصيحه ، امر بيها من الضيقة الحاليه ، واوعدك مش هرج للبورصه تانى الا لما اكون قدها ..  معلش اعزرنى والله مش عارف انا ليه دوشتك ، بس والله كنت محتاج اتكلم ..

 
كان الله فى العون 
وكله يتعوض إن شاء الله 
إحتفظ وفى غضون شهر سيكون خيرا 
ولو تقدر تزود فى هذه الأسعار لتحسين المتوسط يكون أفضل

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يشترى النهارده خالص

----------


## نور المصرى

ياجماعة حد يرجع القرد اللي راح شيبونجو
من يوم ما مشي وشيبونجو في الطالع واحنا في النازل
واورسكومات زعلانةع لي القرد بتاعة تقريبا

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى 76 قرش 
لكح 55 قرش 
المشروعات 8ج
أليكو 2.88      
زغرتى يالى منتش غرمانه

----------


## hossam5005

*بيتهالى يا نور ان احنا اللى اثرنا فى الازمه مش الازمه اللى اثرت فينا*

----------


## نور المصرى

> *بيتهالى يا نور ان احنا اللى اثرنا فى الازمه مش الازمه اللى اثرت فينا*

 ماشربش الشاى أشرب أزوزه أنا :Drive1:

----------


## euro trader

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
المستوى المتوقع انتهاء الموجه C  عنده  ...   :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> المستوى المتوقع انتهاء الموجه C  عنده  ...

 لو كسرنا 5087 بنقطه واحده 
يبقى فعلا ده المستهدف 
ربنا يستر

----------


## نور المصرى

أنبه من لم يخرج بناء علىالنصيحة الماضية 
عند كسر 5000 يخرج
ولسه فيه تحت 
ولسه مافتش أوان الخروج 
الأهدف ستكون من 3600 إلى 2600

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهم قليلة لن تتأثر بالنزول ومنها ولله الحمد 
شمال الصعيد

----------


## abosalah

يعنى السهم الى بجنيه ممكن بعد كده يتوزع مجانا ببلاش !!! او يبقى بالسالب !!! 
شيء سىء فعلاُ

----------


## نور المصرى

قد نرى أسعار أقل ب 50% من هذه الأسعار 
وإنشاء مستهدف من 100 إلى 120ج 
ربنا يسامحك يانجيب 
عشان تشترى 5 مليون سهم
تخرب بيوت ناس كتير 
هو أنت ناقص فلوس

----------


## عياد

> كما توقعنا جميعا فقد كان هبوطا قياسيا فقد سجل مؤشر البورصة المصرية اكبر نسبة هبوط له في يوم واحد منذ انشائه واضطرت ادارة البورصة الى اغلاق 74 سهما من اجمالي 160 سهما متداولة في السوق المصرية بسبب تجاوزها النسب القصوى للهبوط  . مازالت الأسواق العالمية والخليجية تنزف ومازال سهم اوراسكوم للانشاء متراجعا في بورصة لندن ليغلق عند مستوى 240 جنيه في حين انه اغلق في بورصة مصر عند 253.21 بمعنى انه هناك فرقا حوالي 13 جنيه الا ان سهم اوراسكوم تيلكوم متماسك في بورصة لندن بشكل جيد 36.45 حول مستوى اغلاقه في بورصة مصر لذا اتوقع ان يتراجع السوق في بداية المعاملات بنسبة بين 2 الى 5% قبل ان يبدأ في التماسك مجددا  .  قد يكون الدخول مناسب للمضارب اليومي في انتظار عوائد قليلة وسريعة الا انه يجب ان نعي جيدا بأننا في اتجاه عام هابط طويل المدى وان المؤشر سيواجه صعوبات عديدة لكل مئة نقطة سيصعدها مستقبلا خاصة في ظل التوقعات السيئة للاقتصاد المصري خلال السنوات القادمة لذا لاينبغي الاستعجال بالشراء ابدا المؤشر الان يستهدف مستوى 4600 نقطة خلال الفترة القادمة

 المشاركة أعلاه كانت في يوم السابع من أكتوبر وعلى الرغم من محاولات دفع السوق للصعود سواء في داخل مصر او خارجها عبر خطة الانقاذ المالي  خلال العشرون يوما الماضية الا أن يبقى الداون ترند ( نفسية المتثمرين في الاتجاه الهابط ) هو السائد ، فالموج هنا هابط ومن الخطأ السباحة عكس التيار  . المؤشر يتحرك الان عند مستوى 4851 نقطة وهو أدنى مستوى للمؤشر منذ أكثر من سنتين ( يوليو 2006 ) و يقترب كثيرا من المستهدف الأول لنا عند مستوى الدعم القوي  4600  واذا لم يستطع هذا المستوى ايقاف الهبوط فان المؤشر سيواصل هبوطه مستهدفا 3600 نقطة خلال الفترة القادمة    خالص تحياتي

----------


## remo

تفتكر يا نور اللى احنا فية دة هيستمر لآمتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  والاسعار لو رجعت هتجيب الاسعار العالية اللى اشترينا بيها  زى الكابلات3.00  المنتجعات 7.00  ولا راحت فلوسك يا صابر :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## نور المصرى

> تفتكر يا نور اللى احنا فية دة هيستمر لآمتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  والاسعار لو رجعت هتجيب الاسعار العالية اللى اشترينا بيها  زى الكابلات3.00  المنتجعات 7.00  ولا راحت فلوسك يا صابر

 من الأفضل متابعش السوق
 إنسى إنهم يرجعوا بسرعة 
لكن هايرجعوا إن شاء الله 
بس على المدى الطويل 
يعنى تبقى مستثمر

----------


## euro trader

> المشاركة أعلاه كانت في يوم السابع من أكتوبر وعلى الرغم من محاولات دفع السوق للصعود سواء في داخل مصر او خارجها عبر خطة الانقاذ المالي  خلال العشرون يوما الماضية الا أن يبقى الداون ترند ( نفسية المتثمرين في الاتجاه الهابط ) هو السائد ، فالموج هنا هابط ومن الخطأ السباحة عكس التيار  . المؤشر يتحرك الان عند مستوى 4851 نقطة وهو أدنى مستوى للمؤشر منذ أكثر من سنتين ( يوليو 2006 ) و يقترب كثيرا من المستهدف الأول لنا عند مستوى الدعم القوي  4600  واذا لم يستطع هذا المستوى ايقاف الهبوط فان المؤشر سيواصل هبوطه مستهدفا 3600 نقطة خلال الفترة القادمة    خالص تحياتي

 متفق معاك تماما استاذ عياد 
واتوقع نهاية الهبوط فى مدى الموجه الرابعه للحركه الدافعه السابقه .. 
وان كان مستوى 3700 يعتبر اخر محطه للهبوط نظرا لتوافقه مع 1.618 من الموجه A . والله اعلم .

----------


## m_e_forex

*نصائح وارين بافيت: اشتر الأسهم عند الأزمات ولا تنشغل بمتابعة البورصة  اذا ما أتيحت لك الفرصة لكي تختار بين قائمتين من الأسهم حيث تضم القائمة الاولى »أسهم شركة كوكاكولا وجيليت للحلاقة وصحيفة »واشنطن بوست« وجيكو للتأمين« اما القائمة الثانية فهي تضم شركة »مايكروسوفت وجوجل والانترنت وشركات البيوتكنولوجي«. فأي القائمتين تختار؟ حتما سيكون قرارك القائمة الثانية والاجابة ببساطة لأن هذه الأسهم هي أسهم شركات واعدة في المستقبل حيث تمثل التكنولوجيا والانترنت، ولكن شخص ما فقط اختار القائمة الاولى لسبب بسيط جدا بل هو أبسط من البساطة في تفكيره الاستثماري حيث ان البشر حول العالم يفضلون مشروبهم الغازي ولا يستطيعون ان يستغنوا عن الحلاقة ولا عن قراءة صحيفتهم المفضلة لذا ستظل هذه الشركات تدرربحا وستستمر، بالطبع هذا التفكير منطقي جدا وبسيط ولكنه تفكير ملك الاستثمار »وارن بافيت« الذي تربع مؤخرا على صدارة اغنى اغنياء العالم بعد تمسك صديقه بيل غيتس بصدارة هذه القائمة لمدة 13 عاما. كيف يستثمر اغنى رجل في العالم ؟ يبدو السؤال ملحا ولكن خطة بافيت الاستثمارية ليست سرا وليست لغزا يصعب حله اذ ان وارن بافيت بتربعه على هذه القائمة اعطى دافعا لكلّ المستثمرين في اسواق العالم من انه من لا شيء قد تصنع شيئا كبيرا جدا ومن مبلغ بسيط قد تصبح يوما أغنى شخص في العالم ولكن عليك ان تتحلى بصفات شخصية اولها الصبر ثم استقلالية التفكير والقناعة التامة بهذا التفكير، وأساس منهجه الاستثماري هو الاستثمار في القيمة والبحث عن الشركات التي تتداول بأقل من قيمتها والاحتفاظ بها وبالطبع هذا النهج الاستثماري لا يؤدي الى ثراء فاحش ولكنه لا يقود الى الفقر ايضا وهذا بحد ذاته جيد ولكنه يقود الى الثراء ببطء شديد وصبر وتأني. وارن بافيت شخصية استثمارية ذات طابع انساني وفكري فريد فحين سخر الجميع منه في عام 2004 حيث تهاوت جميع الأسهم التي يستثمر بها الى مايزيد عن النصف من قيمتها وتصدرت أغلفة العديد من المجلات الامريكية الاقتصادية »هل انتهى اسطورة الاستثمار الاميركي؟« وتساؤلات عن خسارته وعن سبب عدم تغيير سياسته الاستثمارية التقليدية وعدم مواكبته لأسهم الانترنت والتكنولوجيا كان رده »انني لا افهم في هذه التكنولوجيا فكيف تريدون مني الاستثمار ووضع نقودي في شيء لا افهمه«. وظل ثابتا على موقفه ولم يبع شيئا من أسهمه في هذه الشركات لأن مبدأه في الاستثمار انه لا يشتري سهما بغرض بيعه قبل عشر سنوات على الاقل فلم تمض سنوات قليلة حتى انفجرت فقاعة الانترنت وانهارت كبرى شركاتها كانرون وورلد كوم وغيرها وخسر الكثيرون منها فيما عادت أسهمه التقليدية الى الصدارة وارتفعت محققة أرباحا له. وارن بافيت ألف العديد من الخبراء كتبا حول سياسته الاستثمارية البسيطة ومنها كتاب »كيف يستثمر وارن بافيت« لمؤلفه جيمس باردو رئيس شركة باردو اند اسوشيتس وأحد خبراء الاستثمار التابعين لوارن بافيت حيث لخص جيمس خطة الاستثمار الخاصة ببافيت بعدة نقاط قد يسهل قراءتها والاقتناع بها، ولكن الصعوبه تكمن في تطبيقها على أرض الواقع والتمسك بهذا النهج ،وهل هناك نصائح في الاستثمار والأسهم افضل من نصائح شخص ناجح فيها وهو اغنى رجل في العالم وصاحب اغلى سهم في العالم وهو شركته بيركشر هيثواي التي يبلغ السهم الواحد فيها اكثر من 130 الف دولار ما يعادل (83 الف دينار كويتي للسهم الواحد). فإلى تفاصيل خطة بافيت الاستثمارية بحسب ما ذكرها باردو.  ـ1 اختيار البساطة بدلا من التعقيد:يقول بافيت: »عندما تستثمر، اجعل الامر بسيطا وافعل ما هو سهل وواضح بالنسبة لك، ولا تحاول ان تجيب عن الاسئلة المعقدة« يستند هذا المبدأ على تجنب التعقيدات اذ ان النجاح في البورصة لا يتطلب إجادة المعادلات الرياضية المعقدة او ان تكون حاصلا على شهادة الدكتوراه في الاقتصاد او التمويل وقضاء اغلب اوقات يومك في متابعة الشاشات وتغيرات الاسعار.  ـ2 قم بدراسة الادارة: استودع مالك لدى الاشخاص الذين تثق بهم هكذا يفعل بافيت اذ ان أهمية معرفة الادارة واخلاقها تعادل لديه الشركة وأرباحها المستقبلية ويمكن تلخيص هذا البند بعدة نقاط: ¼ قم بتقييم الادارة وقيادات الشركة قبل ان تستثمر. نوع الادارة هو الوجه الاخر لنوع الشركة فمثلا بافيت يعمل فقط مع الاشخاص ذوي الخلق الحسن ولم يربح من شركة قيادية تعمل بها ادارة تتسم بسوء الخلق - ابحث عن الشركات التي تعمل لصالح المساهمين: استثمر في الشركات التي تقوم ادارتها بوضع احتياجات المساهمين في مقدمة اولوياتها وابحث عن التي تطبق خطط اعادة شراء الأسهم حتى ينتفع المساهمون منها.  3- تجنب الاستثمار في الشركات ذات السجلات الحسابية السرية: ان الحسابات الضعيفة تعنى ان الادارة تحاول اخفاء أداء الشركة الضعيف. 4 - اتخذ قراراتك الاستثمارية بنفسك لا تنصت الى السماسرة او المحللين او الخبراء واتخذ قرارك بنفسك لأن من سيخسر في النهاية هو انت لا هم.  5 - حافظ على هدوء أعصابك يقول بافيت »دع الآخرين يبالغون في ردود افعالهم تجاه السوق وحافظ على هدوئك عندما لا يفعل الآخرون ذلك« اذ بعبارة اخرى يقدمها بافيت كنصيحة »لا تشتر اي سهم سيصيبك بالخوف اذا انخفض سعره الى النصف« في مارس/اذار عام 2000 انخفض سهم شركة بيركشر هيثواي الى النصف على الرغم ان الشركة ثابتة ومستقرة ولكن قام العديد من المستثمرين بالتخلص من السهم الذي عاود ارتفاعه الى الضعف كمكافأة للذين تحلوا بهدوء الأعصاب والثقة. 6- تحل بالصبر يقول بن جراهام وهو أستاذ بافيت في كتابه المستثمر الذكي لقد شاهدنا اناسا عاديين يحققون اموالا طائلة لأنهم يتوافقون من الناحية المزاجية مع عملية الاستثمارمن الناحية اكثر من غيرهم الذين يفتقدون هذه المزاجية حتى لو كانوا يملكون المعرفة المالية والمحاسبية والمهنية الكافية. 7- قم بشراء الشركات وليس الأسهم.سوق المال او البورصة ما هي الا وسيط لشراء حصة في أي شركة لا اكثر لذا تقلباتها وعدم انصافها لكثير من الشركات لا تعني بافيت بأي شئ لأن عملية الشراء الأسهم هي شراء حصة من شركة فعلية وجزء منها لذا أداء الشركات هو أساس اختيار الأسهم مع توقعات مستقبلية مبشرة لها.  8 - احرص على السكون ولا تفرط في النشاط.لا تنجرف وراء حمى السوق اذ ان عدم الحركة هو السلوك الامثل اذا ماكنت تمتلك بالفعل أسهما جيدة.  9- لا تنشغل بمتابعة اخبار البورصة. يقول بافيت انه لم يتابع أسهم شركة »سيزكانديز« منذ ان قام بشرائها عام 1972 اي ما يزيد عن 35 عاما وأنه لا يحتاج الى ذلك وليس لديه شريط اسعار الأسهم ولا يتابعها بشكل يومي او حتى شهري او سنوي ويضيف بافيت ان المستثمر المتمرس الذكي لا يذهب الى سوق المال حتى لو تم اغلاقه لمدة عام او عامين، فاذا كنت تملك محفظة سندات مالية ثابته فلماذا تقلق من تقلبات وتغييرات الاسعار الوقتية ولكن عليه ان يقضي الوقت في مراقبة أداء الشركة وادارتها وايراداتها والسيولة المالية. 10- انظر الى أزمات انخفاض الاسعار في سوق المال على انها فرص جيدة للشراء. عام 1973 انخفضت الأسهم في البورصة وانخفض سهم (واشنطن بوست) الى 6 دولارات وكان بافيت مستثمر به وعند الانخفاض قام بشراء ما يقارب 10 مليون دولار من السهم لأنه يمثل له فرصة استثمارية بانخفاضه هذا والآن بعد ما يقارب الثلاثين عاما اصبح سعر السهم 900 دولار ويأخذ أرباحا سنوية مقابل حصته تقدر بعشرة ملايين دولار. تنخفض اسعار الأسهم الممتازة والقيادية بسبب تقلبات الاسعار في سوق المال والتي يتحكم بها الطمع والمشاعر الانسانية ولكن تقلبات الاسعار لهذه الشركات هي وقتية وليست دائمة اذ سرعان ما سينصفها السوق الى قيمتها العادلة وهنا عليك اقتناص الفرص. 11 - كن حذرا عندما يطمع الآخرون وطماعا عندما يخاف الآخرون لايقدم بافيت على الشراء اثناء مرحلة ارتفاع الاسعار غير المنطقي واختلافها عن القيمة الحقيقة للشركة اي كلما ارتفعت اسعار أسهم الشركات بصورة غير مبررة فان هذا يؤدي الى تدني أداء الشركات الحقيقي. عامي 1974ـ1973 انخفض مؤشر الداو جونز الى مايقارب 700 نقطة وكانت الاوضاع الاقتصادية سلبية لذا قام الكثير بالتخلص من استثماراته في البورصة ولكن كانت فرصة بافيت ان يقوم بالشراء وبكميات كبيرة واشترى احد اعظم استثماراته في ذلك الوقت وهو في واشنطن بوست ويقول بافيت »ان الأسهم تكون اكثر فائدة واهمية حين لا يهتم بها أحد«.*

----------


## aessam_abed

السلام عليكم أستاذ نور المصرى والاخ عياد 
أنا خسرت مبلغ جامد اوى فى بورصة العملات منذ شهر اغسطس 2004 الى شهر سبتمبر 2008 وصلت خسارتى حوالى 100000 دولار امريكى ومن بعدها قررت الخروج نهائيا من سوق العملات والحمدلله على كل شىء لعله خير من عند ربنا وليه حكمة فى كدة وربنا يعوض علينا كلنا ويرزقنا من فضله اللهم امين. 
شخصيا مكنتش بحب اتاجر فى الاسهم العربية لوجود قناعة تامة عندى ان اسواقنا لا تتبع اى معايير فنية ولا تتبع اى تحليلات اساسية والدليل واضح فى الاسواق الخليجية بعد اعلان نتائج الربع الثالث لمعظم الشركات والتى اسفرت عن ارباح واضحة ولكن السوق مازال فى نزول كبير والله وحده اعلم متى سيتوقف هذا النزول الكبير فى اسواقنا العربية. 
انا اسف من الاطالة ولكن انا زى اى حد عايز اعوض خسايرى فى سوق العملات وشايف ان الاسعار مغرية جدا جدا للدخول فى اسواق الاسهم المصرية والسعودية 
معايا مبلغ حوالى 1000000 جنيه مصرى ...مليون جنيه مصرى وهدفى هو الاستثمار وليس المضاربة...عاوز  استثمر المبلغ لمدة حوالى 7 او 8 شهور فى البورصة المصرية او السعودية 
أرجو النصيحة فى اى سوق تنصحنى الدخول فيه...المصرى ولا السعودى
مع ترشيح الشركات المتوقع انها ترتفع بشكل كبير وممكن معه تدبيل راس المال مرتين او تلاتة فى خلال 8 شهور 
وارجو ان تحدد لى سعر الدخول والخروج على الاسهم المنتقاة سواء فى السوق السعودى او المصرى 
شكرا لكم على نصائحكم

----------


## عياد

> متفق معاك تماما استاذ عياد 
> واتوقع نهاية الهبوط فى مدى الموجه الرابعه للحركه الدافعه السابقه .. 
> وان كان مستوى 3700 يعتبر اخر محطه للهبوط نظرا لتوافقه مع 1.618 من الموجه A . والله اعلم .

  مستوى 4600 لن يصمد كثيرا أمام طوفان البيع المستمر والهدف التالي بالفعل حول مستوى 3700 لكن دعنا لانستبق الاحداث وننتظر كسر مستوى 4600 نقطة ( والمتوقع غدا ) بسبب اغلاق الأسواق الخارجية السيء جدا يوم الجمعة الماضية

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم أستاذ نور المصرى والاخ عياد 
> أنا خسرت مبلغ جامد اوى فى بورصة العملات منذ شهر اغسطس 2004 الى شهر سبتمبر 2008 وصلت خسارتى حوالى 100000 دولار امريكى ومن بعدها قررت الخروج نهائيا من سوق العملات والحمدلله على كل شىء لعله خير من عند ربنا وليه حكمة فى كدة وربنا يعوض علينا كلنا ويرزقنا من فضله اللهم امين. 
> شخصيا مكنتش بحب اتاجر فى الاسهم العربية لوجود قناعة تامة عندى ان اسواقنا لا تتبع اى معايير فنية ولا تتبع اى تحليلات اساسية والدليل واضح فى الاسواق الخليجية بعد اعلان نتائج الربع الثالث لمعظم الشركات والتى اسفرت عن ارباح واضحة ولكن السوق مازال فى نزول كبير والله وحده اعلم متى سيتوقف هذا النزول الكبير فى اسواقنا العربية. 
> انا اسف من الاطالة ولكن انا زى اى حد عايز اعوض خسايرى فى سوق العملات وشايف ان الاسعار مغرية جدا جدا للدخول فى اسواق الاسهم المصرية والسعودية 
> معايا مبلغ حوالى 1000000 جنيه مصرى ...مليون جنيه مصرى وهدفى هو الاستثمار وليس المضاربة...عاوز استثمر المبلغ لمدة حوالى 7 او 8 شهور فى البورصة المصرية او السعودية 
> أرجو النصيحة فى اى سوق تنصحنى الدخول فيه...المصرى ولا السعودى
> مع ترشيح الشركات المتوقع انها ترتفع بشكل كبير وممكن معه تدبيل راس المال مرتين او تلاتة فى خلال 8 شهور 
> وارجو ان تحدد لى سعر الدخول والخروج على الاسهم المنتقاة سواء فى السوق السعودى او المصرى 
> شكرا لكم على نصائحكم

 عزيزي aessam_abed  عوضك الله ماخسرت وأوسع لك من ابواب الرزق  .  اسمح لي اختلف معك قليلا في مسألة تقييمات الارباح فالشركات تعكس في نتائجها المالية الأشهر السابقة بينما لاترى الأشهر القادمة لكن السوق يأخذ في عين الاعتبار جيدا حالة الكساد التي ستصيب العالم وهو ماسيؤثر بالقطع على أرباح الشركات بشكل كبير خلال الأشهر القادمة والتي ستتراجع الى أكثر من النصف في الكثير من الشركات  . عزيزي كما تشاهد فأسواق العالم تبدوا وكأنها اصابتها حمى البيع والذي ربما تأخذ بعض الوقت حتى تشفى منه وكذلك الاسواق العربية ، لدي مقولة عندما اذكرها دائما لاصدقائي دائما مايضحكون ولكن اعتقد انه يصح ان اذكرها لك الان   " ان مايحصل الان هو سحر الداون ترند ياصديقي فاخرج من السوق وتناول كعكة من الشيكولاته مع قليل من عصير المانجو واستمتع بالمشاهدة في رحلة رقم 343 والمتجهة جنوبا "   . انصحك بالاحتفاظ برأس مالك في الفترة الحالية وانتظار أسعار ربما تكون اقل من الاسعار الحالية بكثير عملا بالمبدأ   " ليه تدفع أكثر أما ممكن تدفع أقل " وعليك ان تعلم ايضا ان صعود الاسعار سيأخذ وقتا طويلا ربما يمتد لسنوات بحسب الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية لكل دولة    تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

تم حذف الردود الخارجة عن نطاق الموضوع والرجاء من الجميع الابلاغ عن اي مشاركة مخالفة باستخدام تقرير المشاركة  . كما أود أن انوه ان الهدف من الموضوع هو النقاش والمحاورة وتبادل الأراء وكل يطرح وجهة نظره دون التهجم او التهكم من أراء الاخرين

----------


## عبده المصرى

> تم حذف الردود الخارجة عن نطاق الموضوع والرجاء من الجميع الابلاغ عن اي مشاركة مخالفة باستخدام تقرير المشاركة   .  كما أود أن انوه ان الهدف من الموضوع هو النقاش والمحاورة وتبادل الأراء وكل يطرح وجهة نظره دون التهجم او التهكم من أراء الاخرين

 أهلا استاذى واخى الكريم عياد طبعا انا اسف والله بس الواحد فيه ما يكفيه فعلا ومش ناقصة العملية بصراحة فلسفة زيادة عن اللزوم فعلا وصدقا يا تقل خيرا او تصمت شكرا لك،،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم أستاذ نور المصرى والاخ عياد 
> أنا خسرت مبلغ جامد اوى فى بورصة العملات منذ شهر اغسطس 2004 الى شهر سبتمبر 2008 وصلت خسارتى حوالى 100000 دولار امريكى ومن بعدها قررت الخروج نهائيا من سوق العملات والحمدلله على كل شىء لعله خير من عند ربنا وليه حكمة فى كدة وربنا يعوض علينا كلنا ويرزقنا من فضله اللهم امين. 
> شخصيا مكنتش بحب اتاجر فى الاسهم العربية لوجود قناعة تامة عندى ان اسواقنا لا تتبع اى معايير فنية ولا تتبع اى تحليلات اساسية والدليل واضح فى الاسواق الخليجية بعد اعلان نتائج الربع الثالث لمعظم الشركات والتى اسفرت عن ارباح واضحة ولكن السوق مازال فى نزول كبير والله وحده اعلم متى سيتوقف هذا النزول الكبير فى اسواقنا العربية. 
> انا اسف من الاطالة ولكن انا زى اى حد عايز اعوض خسايرى فى سوق العملات وشايف ان الاسعار مغرية جدا جدا للدخول فى اسواق الاسهم المصرية والسعودية 
> معايا مبلغ حوالى 1000000 جنيه مصرى ...مليون جنيه مصرى وهدفى هو الاستثمار وليس المضاربة...عاوز  استثمر المبلغ لمدة حوالى 7 او 8 شهور فى البورصة المصرية او السعودية 
> أرجو النصيحة فى اى سوق تنصحنى الدخول فيه...المصرى ولا السعودى
> مع ترشيح الشركات المتوقع انها ترتفع بشكل كبير وممكن معه تدبيل راس المال مرتين او تلاتة فى خلال 8 شهور 
> وارجو ان تحدد لى سعر الدخول والخروج على الاسهم المنتقاة سواء فى السوق السعودى او المصرى 
> شكرا لكم على نصائحكم

 ربنا يعوضك خير إن شاء الله 
كما قال أخى العزيز عياد
كل الأسواق فى داون ترند 
ومادمت مستثمر ففرصتك رائعه 
أنصحك فى الداون ترند كمستثمر
أنك تبدأ ببناء محفظتك الإستثمارية على مراحل 
لأن دوام الحال من المحال 
جزئ محفظتك على أربع مراحل 
أثناء الهبوط وستكون عملت متوسط سعرى جيد
وفرصتك أثناء سنة من أفضل بكثير ممن هم بداخل السوق الأن 
سارشحلك عدد من الأسهم يجب أن تكون فى محفظتك 
وأقول لك لماذا يجب أن تبدأ ببنائها 
تأخذ ربع محفظتك فى الهبوط القادم وإذا إرتد السوق
تكون كونت جزء من المحفظة وليست خالية 
ومع كل مرحله من مراحل الهبوط تأخذ على الدعم 
طلعت مصطفى متوقع له من 2.50 إلى 2.80
الكابلات الكهربائية
سيدى كرير ( كوبون جيد )
بوليفارا
المصرية للإتصالات
لكح

----------


## نور المصرى

عربية حليج شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق هايريح شوية عند 5100
ويرجع يرد تانى إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال هاتريح عشان تسوية ال 68 ألف سهم اليوم

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> شمال هاتريح عشان تسوية ال 68 ألف سهم اليوم

 طيب والنظرة المستقبيلة بعد التسوية وشكرا،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب والنظرة المستقبيلة بعد التسوية وشكرا،،،،

 صعود إن شاء الله

----------


## moamin

اهلا اخي نور انا اشتريت عربيه حليج على 3.72
ايه  المتوقع للسعر وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> اهلا اخي نور انا اشتريت عربيه حليج على 3.72
> ايه  المتوقع للسعر وشكرا

 إعمل متوسط عند 3.35 
وأول هدف 4.05

----------


## نور المصرى

خبر جالى على صدور أخبار ستغير مجرى السوق
وخصوصا على أوراسكوم إنشاء 
بس لما تجيب 170ج 
بصراحة أنا مستغرب جدا   
لأن مصدر الخبر موثوق به  
بس برضه قلقان
على العموم ننتظر ونراقب

----------


## moamin

اهلا اخي نور طمنى ايه الخبر اللي جالك

----------


## نور المصرى

للأسف ماعنديش تفاصيل الخبر 
لكن يقال خلال ساعات 
والله أعلم

----------


## نور المصرى

طيب هاتجيب 18.90 دلوقتى

----------


## سمير صيام

هلا ابراهيم باشا
ايه رايك فى الشراء الان كاستثمار قصير المدى وطويل المدى 
واى اسهم ترشحها

----------


## عبده المصرى

> طيب هاتجيب 18.90 دلوقتى

  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

> 

 لمؤاخذه الكلام جه غلط
ياحاج عبده 
كان قصدى أكتب الكلام ده  
الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله صعود للسوق   
ياكريم يارب  
والكلام اللى فات كنت بكتبه على الماسنجر 
فإختلط على الأمر 
حطيت ده هنا وحطيت ده هنا :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> هلا ابراهيم باشا
> ايه رايك فى الشراء الان كاستثمار قصير المدى وطويل المدى 
> واى اسهم ترشحها

 فينك ياعم سمير ماحدش بيسمع صوتك 
واحشنى ياغالى 
بص ياسيدى 
الأسعار الأن كلها تصلح للإستثمار متوسط وطويل الأجل ولا خوف منها
على هذه المدد إن شاء الله 
حتى لو كسرنا بعد الشر اللو السابق 
أميز الأسهم   
العربية حليج
مطاحن مصر الوسطى
المنتجعات
بوليفارا
هيرمس
الكابلات
مصر الجديده
مدينة نصر
اسيك
القناة للتوكيلات
إسكندرية لتداول الحاويات  
كل هذه الأسهم ستكون واعده إن شاء الله
علىالمدىالمتوسط والطويل
ومنهم القريب أيضا  
تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

طيب بنك فيصل

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب بنك فيصل

 هو جيد 
لكن لا أفضل أسهم البنوك فى الوقت الراهن

----------


## محارب

بعد إذنك استاذ  ابو النور ممكن استفسار صغير لو سمحت .... 
هل تنصح بشراء اسهم طلعت لمستثمر ... يعني يفكر يبيع في ال2010.. وكم بتصورك ممكن يجيب هذا السهم خلال عامين  ...... تحياتي لك

----------


## نور المصرى

> بعد إذنك استاذ  ابو النور ممكن استفسار صغير لو سمحت .... 
> هل تنصح بشراء اسهم طلعت لمستثمر ... يعني يفكر يبيع في ال2010.. وكم بتصورك ممكن يجيب هذا السهم خلال عامين  ...... تحياتي لك

 كمستثمر نعم 
لأنى أتوقع لسهم طلعت أن يتم عملقته فى المستقبل 
على أقل تقدير 300% من السعر الحالى 
ده على الأقل 
ولو تم السيناريو كما أتوقعه 
هايبقى مضاعفات رهيبة  
بالتوفيق

----------


## محارب

> كمستثمر نعم 
> لأنى أتوقع لسهم طلعت أن يتم عملقته فى المستقبل 
> على أقل تقدير 300% من السعر الحالى 
> ده على الأقل 
> ولو تم السيناريو كما أتوقعه 
> هايبقى مضاعفات رهيبة  
> بالتوفيق

 بارك الله فيك وحياك الله علي سرعة الرد بس تنساش لما يوصل السهم 30 جنية فكرني عشان ابيع والله يعطيك ويعطيني طولت العمر تحياتي  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

صعود السوق سيتسمر إن شاء الله أسبوع تقريبا  
بالتوفيق

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> صعود السوق سيتسمر إن شاء الله أسبوع تقريبا  
> بالتوفيق

 صباح الفل استاذ نور ايه الحكاية كل السوق عمال يجيب اهداف وشمال الصعيد  :Hands: واقف تسلل.

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل استاذ نور ايه الحكاية كل السوق عمال يجيب اهداف وشمال الصعيد واقف تسلل.

 إتقل على الرز

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> إتقل على الرز

 ههههههه لاحسن يشيط.

----------


## نور المصرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hussain2015

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد موقع لتداول الاسهم المصرية من خلال بيع وشراء 
وفتح محافظ لاشخاص خارج مصر

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد موقع لتداول الاسهم المصرية من خلال بيع وشراء 
> وفتح محافظ لاشخاص خارج مصر

 لك رسالة على الخاص

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق قد يشهد جنى أرباح أول الجلسة ومايلبث أن يصعد مره أخرى أخر اليوم
أو غدا على أقصى تقدير 
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك عربية حليج

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله صابت توقعاتنا اليوم 
غدا سيحدث مثل اليوم 
والمفروض إحنا نجنى الأرباح أثناء صعود الغد

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى الأرباح قد يستمر لأخر الجلسة 
ممنوع الزيرو اليوم 
وغدا صعود بإذن الله 
الشراء فى رمى الزيرو أخر الجلسة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق مستهدف 7000 نقطه 
************

----------


## eg_falcon

> جنى الأرباح قد يستمر لأخر الجلسة 
> ممنوع الزيرو اليوم 
> وغدا صعود بإذن الله 
> الشراء فى رمى الزيرو أخر الجلسة

 عفوا اخي ما المقصود برمي الزيرو و هل تنصح بالبيع من هذه الاسعار و لو بخسارة

----------


## نور المصرى

> عفوا اخي ما المقصود برمي الزيرو و هل تنصح بالبيع من هذه الاسعار و لو بخسارة

 لأ طبعا ماتبعش
السوق كويس 
أنا قصدى اللى عايز يشترى 
يشترى والناس بتصفى مراكز السيم داى
يكون السوق ريح شوية
ويشترى بأسعار أفضل

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو شراء على الأسعارالحالية 
2.80 إلى 2.90

----------


## Qadri

استاذ نور    السلام عليكم  
ايه راى حضرتك فى سهم الزيوت المستخلصة ابيعه على كام؟ وايه السهم اللى ترشحه يعدينى التصحيح القادم؟وايه رايك فى المصريون فى الخارج .. بقاله فترة حجم التداول بيزيد مع شموع صغيرة ومفيش حركة سعرية كبيرة؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## eg_falcon

اخي الكريم ما هو التوقع لجلسة الغد هل سيحدث جني ارباح ام سيستمر الصعود و هل من الممكن عمل تريد مع وجود خسارة اي هل من الممكن البيع من اسعار الافتتاح و اعادة الشراء في نهاية الجلسة مع عملية جني الارباح

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور    السلام عليكم  
> ايه راى حضرتك فى سهم الزيوت المستخلصة ابيعه على كام؟ وايه السهم اللى ترشحه يعدينى التصحيح القادم؟وايه رايك فى المصريون فى الخارج .. بقاله فترة حجم التداول بيزيد مع شموع صغيرة ومفيش حركة سعرية كبيرة؟ 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 الزيوت فيه كلام حاليا إن هدفها 2ج 
نراقب وشوف 
كل قطاعات السوق جيده
وأى سهم هايبقى فيه مكسب المرحله القادمه
بس هاتختلف درجة الإرتفاع من سهم لأخر 
المصريين جيد جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي الكريم ما هو التوقع لجلسة الغد هل سيحدث جني ارباح ام سيستمر الصعود و هل من الممكن عمل تريد مع وجود خسارة اي هل من الممكن البيع من اسعار الافتتاح و اعادة الشراء في نهاية الجلسة مع عملية جني الارباح

 لا بيع حاليا
لأن جنى الأرباح قد تكون نهايته اليوم
وقد يستمر جنى الأرباح حتى الغد
مع وجود إحتمال نرجع نختبر 5100 
لكن مخاطرة البيع غير مضمونه
لأن السوق إتجاهه صعودى على المدى القصير
ويستهدف 7000 نقطه  
الحل الأمثل مع الهبوط تشترى

----------


## نور المصرى

الأسهم اللى عملت صعود كبيييييييير
هى من يجب فيها جنى الأرباح
لكن الأسهم اللى عملت صعود قليل 
نصبر فيها شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الصعيد شكلها هاتتحرك النهارده 
************

----------


## المتألق

شمال اليوم 22 بازن الله

----------


## نور المصرى

شمال الأن 19.75
مبروك

----------


## نور المصرى

تحذير 
ممنوع الشراء فى أى ورقه مؤقتا

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى معاه ورقه كسبانه
يبيعها
أو علىالأقل النص
لحد مانشوف فيه إيه
المفروض نختبر 5100
لو كسرناها مش كويس أبدا

----------


## eg_falcon

> لا بيع حاليا
> لأن جنى الأرباح قد تكون نهايته اليوم
> وقد يستمر جنى الأرباح حتى الغد
> مع وجود إحتمال نرجع نختبر 5100 
> لكن مخاطرة البيع غير مضمونه
> لأن السوق إتجاهه صعودى على المدى القصير
> ويستهدف 7000 نقطه  
> الحل الأمثل مع الهبوط تشترى

 مشكور اخ نور على النصيحة

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو مازال جيد 
شغل خارج هايبقى غير داخل

----------


## نور المصرى

ممنوع الشراء إطلاقا حتى ينتهى جنى الأرباح 
وقد نرى رزع اليوم 
واللى بيقفل كريدت يقفله أول ساعة أحسن من أخر ساعة

----------


## نور المصرى

5100 وقفت النزول 
لو إستمر الوضع كده نص ساعة يبقى تمام

----------


## eg_falcon

اخي نور هل تتوقع انهيار للاسعار مجددا يوم غدا خاصة مع اخبار الانخفاضات في اسواق اسيا و اوربا و توقعات باستمرار موجة الركود و ازدياد الازمة الاقتصادية و هل في مثل هذه الحوال تنصح بالبيع من اول الجلسة و محاولة الشراء من اسعار اقل اخر الجلسةو شكرا لك حسن متابعتك للموضوع

----------


## نور المصرى

إحنا ردينا من 5100 بصورة مثالية جدا
وبنجاح وكانت من أفضل مصائد الدببة على الإطلاق 
مافيش بيع الأن السوق صعود إن شاء الله
وقف الخسارة كسر 5100

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك لحاملى عربية حليج
أول نقطه جنينا أرباح على 4.05
وخدناها تانى 3.80 
تانى نقطه جنى أرباح من 4.65 إلى 4.75 
وهانرجع ناخدها تانى 4.15 إلى 4.22

----------


## ابراهيم الدسوقي

> مبروك لحاملى عربية حليج
> أول نقطه جنينا أرباح على 4.05
> وخدناها تانى 3.80 
> تانى نقطه جنى أرباح من 4.65 إلى 4.75 
> وهانرجع ناخدها تانى 4.15 إلى 4.22

 نتمني يا استاذ نور العوده ايضا الي اسعار زمان

----------


## نور المصرى

> نتمني يا استاذ نور العوده ايضا الي اسعار زمان

  :Hands:

----------


## ابراهيم الدسوقي

استاذ المصري
رغم انني اعرف ان كثيرا من المحللين لا يحبون اسهم خارج المقصوره 
لو سمحت 
ممكن اليكو والمشروعات 00

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ المصري
> رغم انني اعرف ان كثيرا من المحللين لا يحبون اسهم خارج المقصوره 
> لو سمحت 
> ممكن اليكو والمشروعات 00

 أسهم خارج بتمشى على التحليل برضه
بس بسرة الصاروخ 
عشان كده معظم المحللين بتوه منهم 
أليكو جيد جدا
وقد نوهت عليه شراء من 2.80 إلى 2.85
واللو يوم التوصية 2.81
وفى يوم التسوية 3.45 
هدف مبدئى 4.50 إلى 5ج 
وقف الخسارة كسر اللو السابق 
المشروعات 
سهم يطلق على من فيه قمارتيه
شغلهم زى الصاروخ طالع نازل
يمكن شرائه 12.80 وقف الخسارة كسر 12ج

----------


## نور المصرى

شمعةالسوق اليوم سيئة للغاية

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك على اللى خد أليكو

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور ماهو رايك في الصعيدي العامة للمقاولات +الكابلات

----------


## نور المصرى

كويسين إن شاء الله

----------


## ابراهيم الدسوقي

> مبروك على اللى خد أليكو

 الله ينور عليك استاذ نور  عايزين حضرتك ترشح سهم للايام الجايه وجزاك الله خير

----------


## okazaki

السلام عليكم اخ نور  جزاك الله كل خير على ذا المجهو الرائع وتعبك في افادة اخوانك هنا   بس في سؤال على هامش الموضوع  شركة الاتصالات الامارتية متوقع امتى تنزل البورصة المصرية وتنزل اسهم للاكتتاب لاني مهتم بالموضوع ده جدا يمكن يكون فيه الخير لينا  وياريت كمان لو في اي شركة او اي بنك هيعمل اكتتاب اولي تبلغنا عنه جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى أرباح طبيعى أول الجلسة عشان اللى خد يبيع ويدخل مشترى جديد 
تغير دماء فى الأسهم 
أعتقد هانلم تانى النهارده أو بكره 
بس بأرجح هانلم النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدأ يلم الحمد لله

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم اخ نور  جزاك الله كل خير على ذا المجهو الرائع وتعبك في افادة اخوانك هنا   بس في سؤال على هامش الموضوع  شركة الاتصالات الامارتية متوقع امتى تنزل البورصة المصرية وتنزل اسهم للاكتتاب لاني مهتم بالموضوع ده جدا يمكن يكون فيه الخير لينا  وياريت كمان لو في اي شركة او اي بنك هيعمل اكتتاب اولي تبلغنا عنه جزاك الله خيرا

 لسه مافيش أى أخبار عنها ولو وصلى أى أخبار هابلغكم إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

جائت أخبار من خلف الكواليس 
بأن هناك هبده الأسبوع القادم 
ناخد حذرنا

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق زى الزفت 
الجميع خروج 
حتى لو رد نبقى نبنى مراكز جديده

----------


## نور المصرى

عاجل مراسل الجزيرة اختطاف العميد محمد شعراوى قائد الامن المركزى المصرى و10 من جنودة بشمال سيناء

----------


## hossam5005

ايه يتا عم نور بقالك يومين مش ظاهر 
يا رب تكون بخير

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا موجود بس 
ماحدش بيسأل عشان أرد عليه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صلاح سليم

سلام عليكم
بجد الله ينور عليكوا
ياريت تحليل لشركة رايه وكابو والمصرية لمدينة الانتاج وطلعت مصطفي والعربيه لحليج الاقطان والقاهره للاسكان
معلش انا عارف اني طولت بس لاني حسيت فيكوا بالفهم المتعمق 
هو رجاء وليس طلب
شكرا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
أسبوع موفق إن شاء الله 
نخلى بالنا
أخر الجلسة أو غدا على أقصى تقدير هايبقى فيه جنى أرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

الرمى اللى بيحصل دلوقتى مش هو جنى الأرباح 
دى بيحاولوا يخوفوا الناس وبعدين يلموا فالناس تطمئن
وتطلب وتخش شرا وبعدين يصرفوا عليهم بعد ما لاناس تطمن

----------


## نور المصرى

> سلام عليكم
> بجد الله ينور عليكوا
> ياريت تحليل لشركة رايه وكابو والمصرية لمدينة الانتاج وطلعت مصطفي والعربيه لحليج الاقطان والقاهره للاسكان
> معلش انا عارف اني طولت بس لاني حسيت فيكوا بالفهم المتعمق 
> هو رجاء وليس طلب
> شكرا لك

 طلبك أمر 
إحنا إخوات
من عنيا أخر النهار بعد الجلسة ستجد تحليل لهم

----------


## نور المصرى

يا جماعة إحنا نبهنا الصبح على جنى الأرباح اليوم 
ياريت كل واحد يكون ظبط حاله 
يامسهل الحال يارب

----------


## abosalah

> يا جماعة إحنا نبهنا الصبح على جنى الأرباح اليوم 
> ياريت كل واحد يكون ظبط حاله 
> يامسهل الحال يارب

 صباح الفل يا نور باشا 
الى عاوز يدخل دلوقتى فى الكابلات ,, تفتكر 1.15 كويس ؟؟ ولا اية نصيحتك ؟
ولو فى سهم افضل للشراء   :Boxing:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

نصبر على الشراء شوية عشان لو كسرنا 4500 
معانا 3600

----------


## abosalah

> نصبر على الشراء شوية عشان لو كسرنا 4500 
> معانا 3600

 اوك يا ريس  :Asvc:

----------


## mannon

مساء الفل يابو نور يجميل ، يارب تكون بخير 
ياترى ايه احسن نقطه حاليا للدخول فى سهم لكح ، لانى عاوز اذود بكميه كبيره ، كنت شارى من فتره على 1.30

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الفل يابو نور يجميل ، يارب تكون بخير 
> ياترى ايه احسن نقطه حاليا للدخول فى سهم لكح ، لانى عاوز اذود بكميه كبيره ، كنت شارى من فتره على 1.30

 كنت نصحت بالتزويد فيه وهو ب 50 قرش 
ممكن تشترى ب 72 قرش وقف الخسارة للكمية الجديدة كسر 68 قرش

----------


## نور المصرى

> سلام عليكم
> بجد الله ينور عليكوا
> ياريت تحليل لشركة رايه وكابو والمصرية لمدينة الانتاج وطلعت مصطفي والعربيه لحليج الاقطان والقاهره للاسكان
> معلش انا عارف اني طولت بس لاني حسيت فيكوا بالفهم المتعمق 
> هو رجاء وليس طلب
> شكرا لك

 جميع هذه الأسهم يسرى عليها نفس حال السوق 
إذا كسر أى منهم لو اليوم وأمس خروج 
وأيضا CASE30 
إذا إرتدوا من دعومهم هذه بقوة فإحتفظ

----------


## عبده المصرى

مساء الفل ابوخليل ياغالى إن شاء الله تكون بخير إيه رأيك بشمال الصعيد طولت قوى ورخمت لا طلعت مع السوق ولا سألت فى حد ،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الفل ابوخليل ياغالى إن شاء الله تكون بخير إيه رأيك بشمال الصعيد طولت قوى ورخمت لا طلعت مع السوق ولا سألت فى حد ،،،،

 جت تطلع مع السوق وقربت من 20ج
الناس باعت بهبل
فطبيعى الميكر يرفع إيده 
دعم جيد 16.50 
تريدات كويسة من المناطق دى

----------


## mannon

> مساء الفل يابو نور يجميل ، يارب تكون بخير 
> ياترى ايه احسن نقطه حاليا للدخول فى سهم لكح ، لانى عاوز اذود بكميه كبيره ، كنت شارى من فتره على 1.30

 فعلا حضرتك نصحتنى بكده ، بس الفلوس مكنتش متوفره وقتها  :Doh: 
بس ياله تتعوض
والف شكر ليك حبيبنا :Eh S(7):

----------


## عمو حسني

يا ترى نشتري ولا ننتظر لما الاسهم تنزل كمان شوية و تبقى ببلاش ؟   :Doh:

----------


## mohsen

اخي  نور المصري     بارك الله  في جهودك      سؤال مارأيك بسهم طلعت مصطفى    أرغب بشرائه كأستثمار طويل الأمد  5 سنوات كمتوسط    هل  عوائد السهم تكون ممتازة  هل  الشركة لديها  احتمال افلاس   هل تنصحني بشراء  عشرة آلاف سهم عند سعر 4000 جنيه   ارجو الا تبخل علي  بالنصيحة  والمشورة    ورجاء التفصيل  الممل في تحليل سهم  طلعت مصطفى      :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبده المصرى

> اخي نور المصري    بارك الله في جهودك    سؤال مارأيك بسهم طلعت مصطفى   أرغب بشرائه كأستثمار طويل الأمد 5 سنوات كمتوسط   هل عوائد السهم تكون ممتازة هل الشركة لديها احتمال افلاس   هل تنصحني بشراء عشرة آلاف سهم عند سعر 4000 جنيه   ارجو الا تبخل علي بالنصيحة والمشورة   ورجاء التفصيل الممل في تحليل سهم طلعت مصطفى

 هلا ومرحب بالاخ محسن انا على استعداد ابيعهم لك الان السهم 3000 جنيه بدل الانتظار لحين وصول السهم الى 4000 جنيه هههههههه طبعا امزح معك وأضيف على سؤالك جزء صغير لكى تستفيد صح من حبيبنا الغالى نور المصرى ان تطلب منه ان يرشح لك سهم بدرجة امتياز للاستثمار طويل الامد وبالتوفيق،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا ترى نشتري ولا ننتظر لما الاسهم تنزل كمان شوية و تبقى ببلاش ؟

 إحتمالية الإرتداد يا عمو حسنى 
من 3800 عالية
نراقب المنطقه دى 
والأسهم الدخول الأن للإستثمار

----------


## نور المصرى

> هلا ومرحب بالاخ محسن انا على استعداد ابيعهم لك الان السهم 3000 جنيه بدل الانتظار لحين وصول السهم الى 4000 جنيه هههههههه طبعا امزح معك وأضيف على سؤالك جزء صغير لكى تستفيد صح من حبيبنا الغالى نور المصرى ان تطلب منه ان يرشح لك سهم بدرجة امتياز للاستثمار طويل الامد وبالتوفيق،،،

 صباحك فل ياحاج

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي  نور المصري     بارك الله  في جهودك      سؤال مارأيك بسهم طلعت مصطفى    أرغب بشرائه كأستثمار طويل الأمد  5 سنوات كمتوسط    هل  عوائد السهم تكون ممتازة  هل  الشركة لديها  احتمال افلاس   هل تنصحني بشراء  عشرة آلاف سهم عند سعر 4000 جنيه   ارجو الا تبخل علي  بالنصيحة  والمشورة    ورجاء التفصيل  الممل في تحليل سهم  طلعت مصطفى

  كإستثمار طويل الأجل 
يجب تنويع محفظتك الإستثمارية 
وسأرشح لك بعض الأسهم
التى ستعطيك كوبون سنوى معقول وستجد مستوى الربحية بعد نهاية المده جيد إن شاء الله 
طلعت مصطفى بسعر من 2.60 إلى 3.10
المصرية للإتصالات
سيدى كرير 
ماراديف

----------


## عبده المصرى

> صباحك فل ياحاج

 صباحك فل حبيب قلبى ويوم موفق إن شاء الله،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبده المصرى

> كإستثمار طويل الأجل 
> يجب تنويع محفظتك الإستثمارية 
> وسأرشح لك بعض الأسهم
> التى ستعطيك كوبون سنوى معقول وستجد مستوى الربحية بعد نهاية المده جيد إن شاء الله 
> طلعت مصطفى بسعر من 2.60 إلى 3.10
> المصرية للإتصالات
> سيدى كرير 
> ماراديف

 أه صحيح بخصوص ماراديف انا مثلا محفظتى بالمصرى هل يلزم للشراء ان يكون لى حساب دولارى لان بعض الشركات لا تشترط ذلك وتحتسب الفاتورة على بسعر مبيع الدولار بالبنك،،،

----------


## remo

صباح الفل 
انا والله ابتديت ازهق لدرجة انى مش ببص على البورصة المصرية اصلا بقت حاجة تخنق رينا يفكها علينا وعليكم

----------


## عبده المصرى

> صباح الفل  انا والله ابتديت ازهق لدرجة انى مش ببص على البورصة المصرية اصلا بقت حاجة تخنق رينا يفكها علينا وعليكم

 والله ياحبيبى بعيد عنك حياتى عذاب واحشنى ياليدر وان شاء الله ربنا اكبر منهم كلهم،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> أه صحيح بخصوص ماراديف انا مثلا محفظتى بالمصرى هل يلزم للشراء ان يكون لى حساب دولارى لان بعض الشركات لا تشترط ذلك وتحتسب الفاتورة على بسعر مبيع الدولار بالبنك،،،

 إشترى عادى ولا يهمك هما بيحولوا لوحدهم

----------


## عبده المصرى

> إشترى عادى ولا يهمك هما بيحولوا لوحدهم

 طيب كويس كنت هالطشها امس على 1.96 بس لما لقيتها دولار ريحت على الكرسى تانى،،،،،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب كويس كنت هالطشها امس على 1.96 بس لما لقيتها دولار ريحت على الكرسى تانى،،،،،،،

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mohsen

> هلا ومرحب بالاخ محسن انا على استعداد ابيعهم لك الان السهم 3000 جنيه بدل الانتظار لحين وصول السهم الى 4000 جنيه هههههههه طبعا امزح معك وأضيف على سؤالك جزء صغير لكى تستفيد صح من حبيبنا الغالى نور المصرى ان تطلب منه ان يرشح لك سهم بدرجة امتياز للاستثمار طويل الامد وبالتوفيق،،،

    :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:     يالهوي  4000 جات منين     انا كان قصدي الف سهم ب 4000 يعني عشرة آلاف سهم ب 40 ألف  صباحك فل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohsen

> كإستثمار طويل الأجل 
> يجب تنويع محفظتك الإستثمارية 
> وسأرشح لك بعض الأسهم
> التى ستعطيك كوبون سنوى معقول وستجد مستوى الربحية بعد نهاية المده جيد إن شاء الله 
> طلعت مصطفى بسعر من 2.60 إلى 3.10
> المصرية للإتصالات
> سيدى كرير 
> ماراديف

    ميرسي اوي ياباشا  :Asvc:     حبيت اسألك  ايه افضل شركة لفتح حساب بالبورصة المصرية  خصوصا اني اجنبي بس مقيم بمصر .    خصوصا رحت كذا  شركة زي القاهرة  لتداول الأوراق  المالية  اتضح لي انهم هما ينفذوا لي الأوامر    مش زي ماتوقعت يكون عندي برنامج خاص وابيع واشتري   معليش استحملني اصلي مليش بالأسهم وشغلي كله عملات   حبيت احود شوي على الأسهم  والم شوي للمستقبل :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> ميرسي اوي ياباشا     حبيت اسألك  ايه افضل شركة لفتح حساب بالبورصة المصرية  خصوصا اني اجنبي بس مقيم بمصر .    خصوصا رحت كذا  شركة زي القاهرة  لتداول الأوراق  المالية  اتضح لي انهم هما ينفذوا لي الأوامر    مش زي ماتوقعت يكون عندي برنامج خاص وابيع واشتري   معليش استحملني اصلي مليش بالأسهم وشغلي كله عملات   حبيت احود شوي على الأسهم  والم شوي للمستقبل

 
إنتظر منى رسالة على الخاص  مساءاً إن شاء الله
ولو مالقيتش رسالة النهارده يبقى ماقدرتش أخش علىالنت
يبقى إنتظرها قريبا

----------


## hussain2015

الاخ ابو نور لم استطع الاتصال معك من فترة 
بخصوص التسجيل وملئ الاستمارات  
سؤال ما هو نظام الاوبشن وهل يوجد موقع للتعامل مع الاسهم الامريكية 
والاسهم السعودية

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاخ ابو نور لم استطع الاتصال معك من فترة 
> بخصوص التسجيل وملئ الاستمارات  
> سؤال ما هو نظام الاوبشن وهل يوجد موقع للتعامل مع الاسهم الامريكية 
> والاسهم السعودية

 ولا يهمك
أى وقت أكون أون لاين كلمنى لملئها 
بالنسبة للسوق الأمريكى لا أتعامل فيه
ولا يفتى وعياد فى المدينة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بول باك إلى مناطق 4200-4400 
نخرج من هناك 
عشان فيه نزول تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

اوباما يختار جيثنر وسمرز لمنصبين اقتصاديين كبيرين
قال مساعد للرئيس الامريكي المنتخب باراك اوباما ان اوباما اختار تيموثي جيثنر وزيرا للخزانة ولورنس سمرز مديرا للمجلس الاقتصادي الوطني بالبيت الابيض.وقد يؤدي اختيار هذين الرجلين اللذين عملا في ادارة الرئيس الامريكي السابق بيل كلينتون ويحظيان باحترام على نطاق واسع في وول ستريت الى تهدئة الاسواق المالية المنهكة. ويعتزم اوباما اعلان هذه الاختيارات خلال مؤتمر صحفي يوم الاثنين.

----------


## ابراهيم الدسوقي

صباح الخير استاذ نور
ممكن نقط خارج المقصوره اليكو والمشروعات
يوم سعيد بإذن الله

----------


## نور المصرى

خارج المقصورة جيد هذا الأسبوع 
أليكو شراء من 2.65 إلى 2.80
المشروعات شراء من 10.50 إلى 11.50
أى سى شراء وإحتفاظ من 1.01 إلى 1.12

----------


## نور المصرى

خارج شكلها زى الزفت 
أليكو وقف خسارة كسر 2.60

----------


## eg_falcon

عمنا ما رايك في العز لصناعة حديد التسليح

----------


## نور المصرى

> عمنا ما رايك في العز لصناعة حديد التسليح

 وقف خسارته كسر 9.50 بفوليوم

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم 
ايه رأيك يا استاذ نور فى العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني ؟؟
اقل سعر لها من شهر 11.50 ؟؟ هل هو سهم قوى ؟؟ 
وقف الخسارة كام والتارجت كام ؟؟   :Regular Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

وقف الخسارة كسر 12.50 بفوليوم 
مقاومة صعبة 16ج

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق كسر كل الدعوم 
كما نوهنا من قبل كسر 4500 
سنمكث قرابة العامين فى القاع 
هناك مستهدف الأن 2200 - 2700

----------


## abosalah

انا اسف يااستاذ نور انا اقصد 
العربية للخزف - اراسمكو  :Doh:  
ياريت نقطه وقف الخسراه والتارجت

----------


## نور المصرى

*ابنــي العــزيـز 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
رسالة أب عجـوز لولـده
*******
ابنـي العزيــز
عندما يحل اليوم الذي ستراني فيه عجوزاً
أرجو أن تتحلى بالصبر وتحاول فهمي
إذا إتسخت ثيابي أثناء تناولي الطعام
إذا لم أستطع أن أرتدي ملابسي بمفردي 
تذكر الساعات التي قضيتُها لأعلمك تلك الأشياء
إذا تحدثت إليك.. وكررت نفس الكلمات ونفس الحديث آلاف المرات 
لا تضجر مني.. ولا تقاطعني 
وأنصت إليّ
عندما كنتَ صغيراً يا بني, قرأتُ لك نفس القصة والحدوتة
إلى أن تنــــام
*******
عندما لا أريد أن أستحم 
لا تعايرني ولا تتسلط عليّ
تذكر عندما كنتُ أطاردك وأعطيك الآف الأعذار.. لأدعوك للإستحمام
عندما تراني لا أستطيع أن أجاري وأتعلم التكنولوجيا الحديثة
فقط..
أعطني الوقت الكافي
ولا تنظر إليّ بابتسامة ماكرة وساخرة
تذكر أنني الذي علمتك كيف تفعل أشياء كثيرة
كيف تأكل.. كيف ترتدي ملابسك
كيف تستحم.. كيف تواجه الحياة
*******
عندما أفقد ذاكرتي أو أتخبّط في حديثي
أعطني الوقت الكافي لأتذكر
وإذا لم أستطع
لا تفقد أعصابك
حتي ولو كان حديثي غير مهم
فيجب أن تنصت إليّ
إذا لم أرغب بالطعام
لا ترغمني عليه
عندما أجوع سوف آكله
*******
عندما لا أستطيع السير بسبب قدمي المريضة
أعطني يدك
بنفس الحب و الطريقة التي فعلتَها معك
لتخطوا خطوتك الأولى
عندما يحين اليوم الذي أقول لك فيه
إنني مشتاق للقاء الله
فلا تحزن ولا تبكي
حاول أن تتفهم
أن عمري الآن قد قارب على الإنتهاء
*******
في يوم من الأيام
سوف تكتشف أنه بالرغم من أخطائي
فإنني كنت دائماً أريد أفضل الأشياء لك
وقد حاولت أن أمهّد لك جميع الطرق
ساعدني على السير
ساعدني على تجاوز طريقي بالحب والصبر
مثلما فعلتُ معك دائماً
ساعدني يابنيّ على الوصول إلى النهاية بسلام
أتمنى ألاّ تشعر بالحزن
ولا حتى بالعجز حين تدنوا ساعتي
فيجب أن تكون بجانبي وبقربي
وتحاول أن تحتويني
مثلما فعلتُ معك عندما بدأتَ الحياة
أحبك يا بنيّ العزيز
- والــدك -
*******
قال تعالى
وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً، إمّا يبلغنّ عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولاً كريما، واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة، وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً
صدق الله العظيم
الإسراء 23-24*   منقوووول

----------


## mahmoudh7

> *ابنــي العــزيـز*  *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*   *رسالة أب عجـوز لولـده* ********* *ابنـي العزيــز* *عندما يحل اليوم الذي ستراني فيه عجوزاً* *أرجو أن تتحلى بالصبر وتحاول فهمي* *إذا إتسخت ثيابي أثناء تناولي الطعام* *إذا لم أستطع أن أرتدي ملابسي بمفردي*  *تذكر الساعات التي قضيتُها لأعلمك تلك الأشياء* *إذا تحدثت إليك.. وكررت نفس الكلمات ونفس الحديث آلاف المرات*  *لا تضجر مني.. ولا تقاطعني*  *وأنصت إليّ* *عندما كنتَ صغيراً يا بني, قرأتُ لك نفس القصة والحدوتة* *إلى أن تنــــام* ********* *عندما لا أريد أن أستحم*  *لا تعايرني ولا تتسلط عليّ* *تذكر عندما كنتُ أطاردك وأعطيك الآف الأعذار.. لأدعوك للإستحمام* *عندما تراني لا أستطيع أن أجاري وأتعلم التكنولوجيا الحديثة* *فقط..* *أعطني الوقت الكافي* *ولا تنظر إليّ بابتسامة ماكرة وساخرة* *تذكر أنني الذي علمتك كيف تفعل أشياء كثيرة* *كيف تأكل.. كيف ترتدي ملابسك* *كيف تستحم.. كيف تواجه الحياة* ********* *عندما أفقد ذاكرتي أو أتخبّط في حديثي* *أعطني الوقت الكافي لأتذكر* *وإذا لم أستطع* *لا تفقد أعصابك* *حتي ولو كان حديثي غير مهم* *فيجب أن تنصت إليّ* *إذا لم أرغب بالطعام* *لا ترغمني عليه* *عندما أجوع سوف آكله* ********* *عندما لا أستطيع السير بسبب قدمي المريضة* *أعطني يدك* *بنفس الحب و الطريقة التي فعلتَها معك* *لتخطوا خطوتك الأولى* *عندما يحين اليوم الذي أقول لك فيه* *إنني مشتاق للقاء الله* *فلا تحزن ولا تبكي* *حاول أن تتفهم* *أن عمري الآن قد قارب على الإنتهاء* ********* *في يوم من الأيام* *سوف تكتشف أنه بالرغم من أخطائي* *فإنني كنت دائماً أريد أفضل الأشياء لك* *وقد حاولت أن أمهّد لك جميع الطرق* *ساعدني على السير* *ساعدني على تجاوز طريقي بالحب والصبر* *مثلما فعلتُ معك دائماً* *ساعدني يابنيّ على الوصول إلى النهاية بسلام* *أتمنى ألاّ تشعر بالحزن* *ولا حتى بالعجز حين تدنوا ساعتي* *فيجب أن تكون بجانبي وبقربي* *وتحاول أن تحتويني* *مثلما فعلتُ معك عندما بدأتَ الحياة* *أحبك يا بنيّ العزيز* *- والــدك -* ********* *قال تعالى* *وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً، إمّا يبلغنّ عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولاً كريما، واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة، وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً* *صدق الله العظيم* *الإسراء 23-24*   منقوووول

 تسلم يا غالي

----------


## نور المصرى

لــــــــــــــــــــــكح 
إحتفاظ 
وظهور قريب لرامى لكح

----------


## نور المصرى

المصرية للإتصالات 
نقدر ناخد جزء فيها 
بهدف 16.50

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله كما نوهنا عن لكح أمس 
ومازال إحتفاظ 
الأن 1ج

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور المصري ماهو سبب الجاب للصعيدي العامة للمقاولات؟
والاكتتاب متى سينتهي ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

لكح على حس الخبر نبيع 
وممكن نسيب مكسبنا فى السهم 
ونخرج برأس المال

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي في الله نور المصري ماهو سبب الجاب للصعيدي العامة للمقاولات؟
> والاكتتاب متى سينتهي ان شاء الله

 الجاب كان فى تاريخ إيه؟  
لو الجاب اللى على 5ج
ده كان تانى يوم بعد إستحقاق الإكتتاب
وتانى يوم فتح جاب أبو أستمر الصعود إلى 7ج تقريبا 
الإكتتاب منتهى من فتره ونحن فى إنتظار نزول أسهم الزياده

----------


## Love For Ever

شكرا على التوضيح اخي
الان فهمت

----------


## نور المصرى

> المصرية للإتصالات 
> نقدر ناخد جزء فيها 
> بهدف 16.50

 سعر التوصية 14.50 
مبروك الأن 16ج

----------


## نور المصرى

*كل عام وأنت بخير جميعا 
وأعاده الله على أمة المسلمين باليمن والبركات* 
أجازه سعيدة للجميع

----------


## mannon

كل عام وانتا بخير ياابونور ياجميل وكل الاخوة الموجودين معانا ، عيد سعيد عليكم جميعا

----------


## عياد

كل عام وأنتم وجميع الأعضاء والأمة الاسلامية بخير وصحة

----------


## ahmed taha

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mahmoudh7

> *كل عام وأنت بخير جميعا*

  

> *وأعاده الله على أمة المسلمين باليمن والبركات*  أجازه سعيدة للجميع

   كل عام وأنتم وجميع الأعضاء والأمة الاسلامية بخير وصحة

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
وعيد مبارك عليكم
ممكن نسيب الخروف ونتكلم فى الشغل بقه  
كما قولنا تكمله للصعود بعد العيد
سنرى صعود مكوكى اليوم وغدا
وإحتمال الأحد
لكن أفضل الخروج بتلتين المحفظة اليوم وغدا
وخصوصا قرب 4500-4800
وعند الشعور بأى خطر الأسبوع القادم نرمى التلت اللى فاضل
وننتظر قرب الدعوم لنشترى 
الشهر ده ديسمبر
تقفيل جميع الكريدت لجميع الشركات
ويشهد بعض الخروج من الأجانب
مش عايزين فلوسنا تبقى محبوسه

----------


## hossam5005

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> وعيد مبارك عليكم
> ممكن نسيب الخروف ونتكلم فى الشغل بقه  
> كما قولنا تكمله للصعود بعد العيد
> سنرى صعود مكوكى اليوم وغدا
> وإحتمال الأحد
> لكن أفضل الخروج بتلتين المحفظة اليوم وغدا
> وخصوصا قرب 4500-4800
> وعند الشعور بأى خطر الأسبوع القادم نرمى التلت اللى فاضل
> ...

 معنى كدة مش هنشوفط غير على اول يناير و لاايه يا حج نور 
انتا متسجل غياب من بعد العيد 
يمكن الفته تقيله شويه :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

> معنى كدة مش هنشوفط غير على اول يناير و لاايه يا حج نور 
> انتا متسجل غياب من بعد العيد 
> يمكن الفته تقيله شويه

 على فكره أنا موجود دائما أثناء الجلسة 
وأى إستفسار
أنا موجود إطرحه على المنتدى وسأرد عليه فورا إن شاء الله

----------


## essam7882

ا............................ نور تحيه طيبه وبعد  رأيك ايه في السوق النهارده

----------


## arwa

صباح الخيرعليكم و يوم سعيد عليكم 
                      هذه اول مشاركة لى معكم 
       وانا سعيد بان اكون واحد من هذه الاسرة المحترمه

----------


## arwa

الاستاذ / نور 
                    ماهي الدعوم والمقاومات لسهم ( شينى )
    ولك منى الف شكر والف تحية  
                                                                   وتحية خاصة للاستاذ / عياد

----------


## نور المصرى

> ا............................ نور تحيه طيبه وبعد  رأيك ايه في السوق النهارده

 السوق قد يتوجه ل 4800 لكن السوق ضعيف
أى إرتفاع فى الأسعار من المفضل تخفيف المحفظة
وتصفية المحفظة تماما إذا كسرنا 4425
أو وصلنا للهدف 4800

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخيرعليكم و يوم سعيد عليكم 
>                       هذه اول مشاركة لى معكم 
>        وانا سعيد بان اكون واحد من هذه الاسرة المحترمه

  

> الاستاذ / نور 
>                     ماهي الدعوم والمقاومات لسهم ( شينى )
>     ولك منى الف شكر والف تحية  
>                                                                    وتحية خاصة للاستاذ / عياد

 أهلا ومرحبا بك معنا 
شينى مقاومة قوية 14.50
دعم قوى 12.50

----------


## essam7882

شكرا  علي الرد 
 لكن   كسر المؤشر4425
خروج نهائي من السوق 
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا  علي الرد 
>  لكن   كسر المؤشر4425
> خروج نهائي من السوق 
> لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ليس خروج نهائى 
لو متابعنا كنت عرفت طريقة عملى
أنا أخرج وأدخل تانى على الدعوم 
أو عندما تظهر بوادر إرتداد فى السوق 
وهذا يصنع فارق ربحى فى حدود من 5% إلى 15% فى المحفظة
السوق أمان طوال ماهو فوق 3600 
بناخده تريدات مش أكتر 
وللعلم خارج المقصورة هايبقى نشط الفتره القادمه

----------


## نور المصرى

> وللعلم خارج المقصورة هايبقى نشط الفتره القادمه

 الكلام ده كان قبل الجلسة
وشايفين خارج بيعمل إيه 
فيه ضرب نار برغم السوق متنيل :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

السيناريو المتوقع القادم إن شاء الله 
(توقع شخصى) 
السوق هايرد من 4250
بول باك ل 4400 وإحتمال ضعيف يكمل ل 4800
أو ينزل من 4400 لهدفه 3800 - 3650 
وينتفى سيناريو الصعود بكسر 4200

----------


## mannon

الله عليك يبو نور يجامد  :AA: 
انا شفت مشاركتك امبارح وفعلا مبعتش لكح ،والحمد لله كدة هتفرق كتير عن امبارح
فياريت تقولى السناريو المتوقع للكح خصوصا لو أمكن 
والف شكر مرة تانية  :Inlove:

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله عليك يبو نور يجامد 
> انا شفت مشاركتك امبارح وفعلا مبعتش لكح ،والحمد لله كدة هتفرق كتير عن امبارح
> فياريت تقولى السناريو المتوقع للكح خصوصا لو أمكن 
> والف شكر مرة تانية

 سيقترب من 2ج 
وإذا حدث وأتى الخبر الرسمى سيتجاوز هذا الرقم
بس عند الخبر بيع

----------


## essam7882

> الكلام ده كان قبل الجلسة
> وشايفين خارج بيعمل إيه 
> فيه ضرب نار برغم السوق متنيل

  :Ongue:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :AA:   :015:  :015: 
الله الله ينور
طيب ايه رايك في المشروعات اليومين الجايين

----------


## essam7882

بايونيرز  تحليلك له ايه 
في معلومه وصلت لي انه اليومين دول يعدي 7 جنيه

----------


## نور المصرى

> بايونيرز  تحليلك له ايه 
> في معلومه وصلت لي انه اليومين دول يعدي 7 جنيه

 السوق مش حلو 
ومقاومة 7ج
المفروض بيع عندها حتى لو تجاوزها هاينزل تانى 
حسن السوق ولا حسن البضاعة

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله الله ينور
> طيب ايه رايك في المشروعات اليومين الجايين

 هى كويسة
وتقدر تشتغل تريدات حلوه فيها لحد ماتجيلها حالة الجنان وتخترق
 ال 20ج المقاومة القوية

----------


## essam7882

مشكور علي الرد 
لكن السوق بالشكل ده مش قادر يكمل   مش كده ولا ايه 
واضح انه احتمال كبير نختبر 4200
مش كده

----------


## Ahmedqqq

السلام عليكم  أستاذ نور  أود سؤالك عن رأيك فى قطاع الأسمنت عموما  وعن سهم أسمنت سيناء وبورتلاند طره خاصة وشكرا لك أساذنا العزيز على مفاجأة لكح  بجد عظيمه ده اول مشاركه ليا على باب حضرتك وفى المنتدى كله

----------


## نور المصرى

> مشكور علي الرد 
> لكن السوق بالشكل ده مش قادر يكمل   مش كده ولا ايه 
> واضح انه احتمال كبير نختبر 4200
> مش كده

 إحتمال كبير 
اللى بيحصل فى السوق ده معناه حاجه من إتنين 
ياصعود فظيع
ياهبوط رهيب

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم  أستاذ نور  أود سؤالك عن رأيك فى قطاع الأسمنت عموما  وعن سهم أسمنت سيناء وبورتلاند طره خاصة وشكرا لك أساذنا العزيز على مفاجأة لكح  بجد عظيمه ده اول مشاركه ليا على باب حضرتك وفى المنتدى كله

 مرحبا بك معنا وشرف ليا إن أول مشاركة لك تكون فى هذاالباب 
قطاع الأسمنت من القطاعات الإستثمارية
جيده لكن لا تنتظر ربح فورى 
سينا و بورتلاند من الأسهم القوية التى من الممكن أن تشهد طفرة سعرية
بس هاتكون مره واحده وتخلص 
وبالنسبة للكح إحتمال كبير نشوفه فوق ال 2ج  :18:

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى مكمل شوية
ماحدش يبيع

----------


## remo

> مرحبا بك معنا وشرف ليا إن أول مشاركة لك تكون فى هذاالباب 
> قطاع الأسمنت من القطاعات الإستثمارية
> جيده لكن لا تنتظر ربح فورى 
> سينا و بورتلاند من الأسهم القوية التى من الممكن أن تشهد طفرة سعرية
> بس هاتكون مره واحده وتخلص 
> وبالنسبة للكح إحتمال كبير نشوفه فوق ال 2ج

 ازيك يا نور   :Eh S(7):  انا كنت شارية من فترة 1.46 
وحطيط ليمت على 1.60 ولا اية رأيك اشيل الليمت ولا كويس  وشكرا

----------


## essam7882

الساعه دلوقتي 10.56 المؤشر 4273 نزول50 بنط50

----------


## essam7882

المؤشر 4309نزول 14بنط

----------


## essam7882

يا تري هل الصعود قادم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نورنا يانور

----------


## نور المصرى

> ازيك يا نور   انا كنت شارية من فترة 1.46 
> وحطيط ليمت على 1.60 ولا اية رأيك اشيل الليمت ولا كويس  وشكرا

 ممكن تجنى أرباح بنصف الكمية ولو ريح خش تانى
وهدفك من 2ج إلى 2.25 
وكسر 1.29 وقف الخسارة   

> يا تري هل الصعود قادم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نورنا يانور

 
أعتقد فيه صعود قادم

----------


## essam7882

النهارده تم جنى ارباح في معظم الاسهم داخل و خارج 
يا تري ايه رائيك يا نور

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق سيشهد أول شهرين من العام الجديد صعود 
لحاملى أى سى السهم مستهدف 1.80-1.90

----------


## arwa

> لحاملى أى سى السهم مستهدف 1.80-1.90

                 استاذ / ممكن نشترى فيه اليوم    :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق عدا أول مقاومة 4500 
ماننساش المقاومة القادمة 4800

----------


## نور المصرى

> بايونيرز  تحليلك له ايه 
> في معلومه وصلت لي انه اليومين دول يعدي 7 جنيه

  

> السوق مش حلو 
> ومقاومة 7ج
> المفروض بيع عندها حتى لو تجاوزها هاينزل تانى 
> حسن السوق ولا حسن البضاعة

 بايونيرز خبط فى 7.07 
ونزل جرى 
الأن 6.32 
يارب تكون بعت

----------


## نور المصرى

فرصه للشراء فى جنى الأرباح وتقفيل الكريدت

----------


## essam7882

> بايونيرز خبط فى 7.07 
> ونزل جرى 
> الأن 6.32 
> يارب تكون بعت

 ا   نور    مساء الفل  انا بعت امبارح علي 6.68 و الحمد لله   ان شاء الله اشتري تاني الله  ينور  عليك

----------


## نور المصرى

> ا   نور    مساء الفل  انا بعت امبارح علي 6.68 و الحمد لله   ان شاء الله اشتري تاني الله  ينور  عليك

 ومباعتش ليه على 7ج :No3:  
طمعت فى زياده
هل أملت فى إختراق المقاومة من أول مره   :Noco:  
راجع توقيعى  
سوق الأوراق المالية يحتاج مرونة شديدة وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار  
مافيش مانع أبيع سهم ب 7ج
وأشتريه مره تانية ب 7.50
مادام فى إتجاه صاعد وأكدلى هذا الإتجاه 
بدل ما أستنى وأبيعه ب 6.5 
يبقى كده خسرت من ربحى بدل ما أزود ربحى 
ننتبه لهذه النقاط فيما بعد 
وربنا يرزقك إن شاء الله 
تحياتى

----------


## mentos

متابع بإهتمام

----------


## Fathi2009

الاستاذ / نور
برجاء القاء الضوء علي سهم بايونير  -  هل يشتري الان ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى الأرباح سيستمر لمدة يومين تقريبا 
وجلسة خارج هاتشتغل فى اليومين دول

----------


## نور المصرى

بايونييرز وأخترق مقاومة 7ج بفوليوم طيب 
ممكن الشراء فى إعادة إختبار منطقة 7ج إلى 7.15 
ده لو أعاد إختبارها أصلا 
الأهداف ستوضع تباعا

----------


## arwa

استاذ / نور
                               هل (شينى) سافر !!!!!!!!! واين اول محطة

----------


## نور المصرى

أول محطة لشينى 20.80

----------


## arwa

> أول محطة لشينى 20.80

 
                                                وهل سيكون له دعم !!!!!!!!!

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق مناسب للشراء 
أسهم للمتابعة 
جنوب الموادى
المصريين فى الخارج
القناة للتوكيلات
مطاحن شمال

----------


## the true

بداية انظلاق الدلتا للسكر :015:

----------


## Fathi2009

أ/ نور
هل هناك جني ارباح متوقع ؟؟
السوق لا يوحي بالخير

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور
> هل هناك جني ارباح متوقع ؟؟
> السوق لا يوحي بالخير

 السوق بيخرج البياع 
لبدء دورة صعودية قوية حتى 5000 نقطه 
ويجبر البائع لإعادة الشراء فى مستويات أعلى ويصرف عليه 
وقف الخسارة كسر 4500  
أسهم مرشحة للصعود 
طلعت مصطفى
الصعيد
المصريين فىالخارج
جنوب الوادى
القاهرة للإسكان
القناة للتوكيلات

----------


## Fathi2009

4500 سوف تكون تحت اقدامنا غدا (الثلاثاء)    :Bomb:

----------


## eg_falcon

> السوق بيخرج البياع 
> لبدء دورة صعودية قوية حتى 5000 نقطه 
> ويجبر البائع لإعادة الشراء فى مستويات أعلى ويصرف عليه 
> وقف الخسارة كسر 4500  
> أسهم مرشحة للصعود 
> طلعت مصطفى
> الصعيد
> المصريين فىالخارج
> جنوب الوادى
> ...

 طلعت مصطفى ممكن نبيع عند كام و هل هناك فرصة للشراء بعد البيع اي هل من الممكن اعادة الانخفاض ام ان هذا بداية ترند صاعد

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى ماحدش يبيع

----------


## نور المصرى

> طلعت مصطفى ممكن نبيع عند كام و هل هناك فرصة للشراء بعد البيع اي هل من الممكن اعادة الانخفاض ام ان هذا بداية ترند صاعد

 دعم 3.20 
مقاومة شرسة 3.51 
لو عداها نشوف 4.30

----------


## نور المصرى

حتى الأن كسر وهمى ل 4500 
وأعتقد سيرتد فوقها لكن إغلاق اليوم تحتها نفعل وقف الخسارة

----------


## نور المصرى

المصرية للإتصالات دعم 15.10 
يمكن الشراء 15.10 - 15.25 
وقف الخسارة كسر 14.75 
هدف أول 16.50 
هدف ثان 18ج

----------


## نور المصرى

إيقاف جميع مراكز الشراء 
نحن الأن على دعوم قوية على جميعالأسهم
بكسرها خروج نصف المحفظة علىالأقل 
وتأكيد الكسر نخرج بباقى المحفظة

----------


## mannon

ربنا يستر ياستاذ نور  :No3:  احنا كنا بنقول ربنا فرجها .

----------


## نور المصرى

لو فيه رمى أول الجلسة 
نمسك نفسنا مانرميش 
حتى لو رمى لازم يرد بول باك 
نراقب و ننتظر أول ساعة فى الجلسة

----------


## نور المصرى

أقدر أقول برغم هبوط السوق
فرصه الأن للشراء T+0
وقف خسارة بنسبة 1% من السعر الحالى بالتوفيق

----------


## Fathi2009

الاجانب أنقلبو مشترين الان

----------


## نور المصرى

أى حد خد زيرو لما قولت 
الأن محقق مكسب 
وقف خسارتك الأن نقطة دخولك

----------


## mannon

ياريت ياستاذ نور تقولنا ايه اخبار خارج الفترة الجاية  :No3:

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياريت ياستاذ نور تقولنا ايه اخبار خارج الفترة الجاية

 نشاط فى خارج
أى سى حتى نزول أسهم الإكتتاب مستهدف 1.80-1.90 
لكح لو إخترق 1.80 بفوليوم مستهدف 2.30-2.50
المشروعات مكمل
أليكو وقف خسارة كسر 2.20

----------


## mannon

شكرا يااستاذنا على التحليل الوافى ، وربنا يسهل

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى شراء 1.27-1.26
وقف الخسارة كسر 1.21

----------


## arwa

استاذ /  نور          Case 30  4048 
                  الى اين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ /  نور          Case 30  4048 
>                   الى اين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 الأن 4020 
قرد يرتد لمدة يوم أو يومان
ثم يتجه ل 3800

----------


## arwa

شكرا جدا استاذ / نور       
                               ولى استفسار   !!!! 
                                   اين حوراتك الهادفه مع الاستاذ / عياد

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا جدا استاذ / نور       
>                                ولى استفسار   !!!! 
>                                    اين حوراتك الهادفه مع الاستاذ / عياد

 قريبا إن شاء الله 
بس مشاغل فقط

----------


## نوكيا

عمل رائع وجماعى متميز الله يوفقكم جميعا

----------


## عياد

> شكرا جدا استاذ / نور       
>                                ولى استفسار   !!!! 
>                                    اين حوراتك الهادفه مع الاستاذ / عياد

 أهلا بكي أروى  
إن شاء الله نعود للنقاشات وتحديد الأهداف ولكن الفترة السابقة وظروف السوق دفعت الكثير من المستثمرين إلى عدم متابعة السوق 
.
إن شاء الله سأضع تحليلا للسوق المصري قبل نهاية عطلة الأسبوع ونتناقش فيه أنا وأخي العزيز نور المصري ونتمنى أن نسمع وجهة نظرك فيه  
خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> عمل رائع وجماعى متميز الله يوفقكم جميعا

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم ويشرفنا متابعتك للموضوع  
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله يا أستاذ عياد أسوء قراراتى بعام 2008 دخولى للحرامية ( البورصة ) المصرية برجلى مع إنى إتلعست منها بالسابق ولكن كان خوفى من بنوك أمريكا وما حصل وما سيحصل فيها هو دفعنى للدخول ولكنى لا يسعنى إلا أن أقول من كل قلبى حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ،،،،،،،،،

----------


## Fathi2009

أ / نور
اسعار الذهب في ارتفاع مستمر والجنية الاسترليني في هبوط مستمر والحكومة الانجليزيه في ارتباك واضح. وفي مصر الكبار بيخرجوا من السوق. هل هناك شيء داهم قادم ؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور
> اسعار الذهب في ارتفاع مستمر والجنية الاسترليني في هبوط مستمر والحكومة الانجليزيه في ارتباك واضح. وفي مصر الكبار بيخرجوا من السوق. هل هناك شيء داهم قادم ؟؟

 إحنا قولنا من فتره كبيرة 
هناخد سنتين فى تذبذب وفى هذا القاع 
نطلع شوية ننزل شوية 
الطبعة القادمة هاتبقى فى منتصف فبراير ولمدة أسبوعين

----------


## Fathi2009

البورصة السعودية ارتفعت  %5  اليوم  !!!

----------


## mannon

> أى سى شراء 1.27-1.26
> وقف الخسارة كسر 1.21

 يوم الخميس وصل سهم اى سى لل 0.97 وقفل على 1.01 ياترى دلوقتى ممكن نشترى ؟ ولا اية رأى حضرتك ؟

----------


## عياد

> والله يا أستاذ عياد أسوء قراراتى بعام 2008 دخولى للحرامية ( البورصة ) المصرية برجلى مع إنى إتلعست منها بالسابق ولكن كان خوفى من بنوك أمريكا وما حصل وما سيحصل فيها هو دفعنى للدخول ولكنى لا يسعنى إلا أن أقول من كل قلبى حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ،،،،،،،،،

  أهلا بك استاذي العزيز عبده المصري  الحذر لايمنع القدر والحمدلله على شيء    السوق المصري خلال عام 2008 لم يستطع أن يكون بمعزل عن أسواق  العالم وتراجع بقوة ولكن حتى الأن يعتبر من الأسواق الجيدة بمقارنة بأسواق المنطقة  وأعتقد ان الكل خاسر ولكن الخسارة بنسب متفاوتة     اسال الله أن يعوض الجميع خسارتهم     خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

مازال مؤشر السوق المصري CASE 30  يحتمي بمستوى الدعم 3700 ومتمسكا به كأمل في الحفاظ على الأسعار أمام طوفان البيع المستمر في السوق ، وتعتبر هذه العلامة من العلامات الجيدة خاصة في ظل تراجع مؤشرات المنطقة في الهبوط الأخير لتسجل مستوى منخفض جديد بدات بسوق الدوحة ثم الكويت ثم ابوظبي ودبي والسعودية  . اي كسر بإغلاق دون مستوى 3700  سيدفع المؤشر للتراجع بقوة مستهدفا مستوى 3000 نقطة خلال الفترة القادمة وهو الإحتمال الأكبر بسبب إغلاقات شهادات الإيداع الدولية في لندن يوم الجمعة الماضية وأيضا من الناحية الفنية كمواصلة للاتجاه الهابط طويل المدى ، أما في حال الارتداد فان يهدف لاختبار مستوى المقاومة عند 4000 نقطة  . إغلاق اوراسكوم للإنشاء في السوق المصري 107.21 جنيه إغلاق أوراسكوم للإنشاء في سوق لنــــــدن    95.56 جنيه _____   إغلاق اوراسكوم تيلكوم في السوق المصري 23.21  جنيه  إغلاق أوراسكوم تيلكوم في سوق لنــــــدن    20.83  جنيه    خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## نور المصرى

> يوم الخميس وصل سهم اى سى لل 0.97 وقفل على 1.01 ياترى دلوقتى ممكن نشترى ؟ ولا اية رأى حضرتك ؟

 الدعم الجديد للأى سى 0.97 
هدف المثلث المكسور لأسفل

----------


## arwa

السلام عليكم  
الاخوة الافاضل انا سعيد جدا بهذا الجمع وشكرا لرؤيتكم وقت الشده 
   مرحبا     أ/عياد
                أ/عبده المصرى
              وأ/نور

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق هايفضل فى تجميع وتذبذب حتى منتصف فبراير 
ومن هناك طلعة للسوق قد تستغرق أسبوعان 
قد نوهنا منذ فتره أننا سنمكث قرابة عامان فى تذبذب وقرب القاع 
الأسهم هاتشتغل رايح جاى 
وقليلا مانجد سهم يخالف هذا التوقع وسيكون من أسهم المضاربات 
يعنى مثلا عربية حليج أو الزيوت
رايح جاى فى نطاق واحد 
وهذه شيمة التذبذب 
هانشتغل تريدات مع الأسهم حتى نجد إتجاه صاعد مؤكد

----------


## عبده المصرى

استاذ نور بس ايه رأيك بدخول الاجانب اليوم فرق شراء حوالى 12مليون وارى بداية دخول سيولة ممتازة ابتدأ من اليوم للسوق وربنا يسهلها،،،،،،،

----------


## عبده المصرى

> أهلا بك استاذي العزيز عبده المصري  الحذر لايمنع القدر والحمدلله على شيء   السوق المصري خلال عام 2008 لم يستطع أن يكون بمعزل عن أسواق العالم وتراجع بقوة ولكن حتى الأن يعتبر من الأسواق الجيدة بمقارنة بأسواق المنطقة وأعتقد ان الكل خاسر ولكن الخسارة بنسب متفاوتة     اسال الله أن يعوض الجميع خسارتهم     خالص تحياتي

  أشكرك أستاذ عياد انا عارف طبعا الكلام ده بس اللى بيضايق لما يكون النزول بفعل فاعل ولو كان على الأسواق ككل فهذه طبيعة المتاجرة لن يكون صاعد على طول او هابط على طول ولكن التدخلات الفردية هى التى لابد من وقفة معها،،،،

----------


## عبده المصرى

> السلام عليكم  
> الاخوة الافاضل انا سعيد جدا بهذا الجمع وشكرا لرؤيتكم وقت الشده 
> مرحبا أ/عياد
> أ/عبده المصرى
> وأ/نور

  اهلا وسهلا وإن شاء الله الخير قادم بإذن الله،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور بس ايه رأيك بدخول الاجانب اليوم فرق شراء حوالى 12مليون وارى بداية دخول سيولة ممتازة ابتدأ من اليوم للسوق وربنا يسهلها،،،،،،،

 المفروض مانكسرش 3650
وأخر دقائق فى الجلسة كان فيه شراء فى السوق 
وشراء أخر الجلسة عادة بيكون شراء حقيقى 
نأمل بجلسة خضراء غدا

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا شايف إن الموجه الهبوطية إنتهت 
ولو ما إنتهتش اليوم قدامها بالكتير من يوم ل إتنين على الأكثر 
فرصه الأن لدخول السويله

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله 
على نهاية الجلسة بدأ الإرتداد

----------


## mannon

> الدعم الجديد للأى سى 0.97 
> هدف المثلث المكسور لأسفل

  لسة شايف مشاركة حضرتك دلوقتى ، بصيت على الاقفالات لقيت السهم قافل 0.95 ، ياترى ممكن نشترى كدة ، ولا بعد كسر الدعم ممكن يكون فى نزول اكتر ؟
ومعلش ياستاذ نور انا لسة مبتدأ ومش فاهم يعنى اية "هدف المثلث المكسور " ، وعاوز اعرف ميعاد اكتتاب السهم عشان ابيع قبلة ؟

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي نور ماهو رايك في الزيوت المستخلصة؟
وشكرا

----------


## mahmoudh7

مساهمة بسيطة  تقرير بجميع اسهم الخزانة

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي نور ماهو رايك في الزيوت المستخلصة؟
> وشكرا

 مع صعود السوق كل الأسهم هاتبقى جيده

----------


## نور المصرى

> لسة شايف مشاركة حضرتك دلوقتى ، بصيت على الاقفالات لقيت السهم قافل 0.95 ، ياترى ممكن نشترى كدة ، ولا بعد كسر الدعم ممكن يكون فى نزول اكتر ؟
> ومعلش ياستاذ نور انا لسة مبتدأ ومش فاهم يعنى اية "هدف المثلث المكسور " ، وعاوز اعرف ميعاد اكتتاب السهم عشان ابيع قبلة ؟

 حتى الأن لم يتأكد الكسر 
وأعتقد سيرتد اليوم بسبب إرتداد السوق 
وإكتتاب السهم خلص خلاص وألسهم نزلت كمان فى السوق نزلت لما كان ب 1.25 
اليوم اللى إترمى فيه ل 1.10

----------


## mannon

طيب يأستاذ نور ، ممكن تقولى اية توقعاتك لسوق خارج الفترة الجاية ، ولا احسن ندخل المقصورة ، يعنى اية الى هيكون فية حركة اكتر ؟

----------


## غزه الله ينصرك

مشكور أخي في الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب يأستاذ نور ، ممكن تقولى اية توقعاتك لسوق خارج الفترة الجاية ، ولا احسن ندخل المقصورة ، يعنى اية الى هيكون فية حركة اكتر ؟

 الأتنين هايشتغلوا من رأيى تقسيم المحفظة 
أى سى دعم 0.97
المشروعات دعم 24ج
فوديكو دعم 28ج
أليكو دعم 1.90

----------


## نور المصرى

من معه أى سى لا يتسرع ويبيعه 
يحتفظ شوية

----------


## mannon

اشتريت اى سى  انهاردة ب 0.97 اية رأى حضرتك ؟  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> اشتريت اى سى  انهاردة ب 0.97 اية رأى حضرتك ؟

 أى سى ليها مستقبل حلو 
وحتى لو ريحت زود شراء وماتقلقش منها إن شاء الله 
أى نزول للأى سى فرصه للشراء 
بس بلاش كريدت

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى بكسر 0.97 يستهدف القاع السابق 
ولو جاب القاع السابق أنا هاحول محفظتى كلها أى سى 
وأليكو هدف الشراء 1.30-1.40

----------


## adel_s

السلام عليكم 
هل دخول السوق المصري مناسب حاليا 
مع الازمة العالمية وهبوط الاسواق ؟

----------


## عياد

> أى سى بكسر 0.97 يستهدف القاع السابق 
> ولو جاب القاع السابق أنا هاحول محفظتى كلها أى سى 
> وأليكو هدف الشراء 1.30-1.40

 أهلا عزيزي نور 
متوقع أن يلامس القاع الأخيرة عند 0.71  تقريبا الا انه من المتوقع أن يكون التوقف عن مستوى 0.52 كدعم قوي للسهم
.
خاصة وان المؤشر يستهدف حاليا مستوى 3200 - 3000 نقطة  
تقبل خالص احترامي

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> هل دخول السوق المصري مناسب حاليا 
> مع الازمة العالمية وهبوط الاسواق ؟

 كمستثمر متوسط وطويل الأجل نعم 
المستثمر هو من يربح بالنهاية

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى لا تخلو منها المحفظة  
رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## نور المصرى

للتذكره  
ده الكلام أول إمبارح  

> ممكن نخش من غد نكون مراكز شراء وإن شاء الله خير

 
وده إمبارح   

> ماحدش يخاف من السوق 
> قد نرتد اليوم أو غد إن شاء الله

 
إن شاء الله خير 
السوق بدأ فى التماسك وهناك بوادر للإرتداد

----------


## نور المصرى

الشراء متواصل منذ 40 دقيقة 
يامسهل 
مانجريش ورا حاجه ونتوقع جلسة أو إتنين وبعدها جنى أرباح سريع

----------


## الغنيمى

يا واش يا واش يا مؤشر السوق
هيلا هيلا هبه هيلا هيلا هبه 
3-2-2009
فى الداون ترند بداية الرالى سريعة وغير موفقة لجلسة اليوم كغيرها من الجلسات ، وغالبا لاتجد تفسير لبداية الرالى ، فمن يملك آالية بداية الجلسة المفروض انهم الأكثر خبرة والأكثر دراية بأحوال السوق ، ونتسأل فى بضع دقائق يفقد المؤشر حوالى 4% تقريبا ويصل للنقطة 3410 . كأنه لايوجد غير سوق الأسهم يفتح على هبوط يتبعه هبوط من قاع الى قاع من حجره الى حجرة من هالك الى مالك من وثن الى وثن. رحم الله الشاعر نزار قبانى قصيدته مواطنون .. مواطنون دونما وطن.
ولكن الحمد الله بمرور الوقت يتماسك السوق ويهداء الإيقاع البيعى العشوائى على طريقة بيع ثم أسأل ماذا يحدث ؟ أوبيع ثم أسأل عن السبب؟ ومن خصائص الأتماط الفنية المشهوره التى يعتد بها لوقف الهبوط  بعد خمس نقاط تماس هى الوتد الهابط الذى يرسمه المؤشر  ، نرى أنه ايجابى ، ولكن يحتاج للتأكيد بإختراق لأعلى نقطة التماس السادسة وعدم الرجوع للتداول داخل الوتد مره ثانية . فى هذه الحالة يعتد به كنمط انعكاسى لرد السوق بالأغلاق سريعا فوق 3783 وهذه نقطة المتوسط المتحرك 10 يوم ،  وعدم العوده الى داخل الوتد مره ثانية .  وهذا السيناريو قادر المؤشر على القيام به ،  بعد دخول قوة شرائية ادت الى وقف الهبوط وتماسك السوق حتى نهاية الجلسة وتقليص المؤشر من خسائره واغلاقه على 3510 نقطة . ويعزز من قدرة المؤشر على تجاوز محنته عدم التدخل السيادى او الإدارى فى التداول ، وترك مصفوفة أسعار الأسهم تصحح نفسها بنفسها. 
الشارت وموضح به النمط الأنعكاسى " الوتد الهابط المشهور بالهدف الصاعد" 
.

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا واش يا واش يا مؤشر السوق
> هيلا هيلا هبه هيلا هيلا هبه 
> 3-2-2009
> فى الداون ترند بداية الرالى سريعة وغير موفقة لجلسة اليوم كغيرها من الجلسات ، وغالبا لاتجد تفسير لبداية الرالى ، فمن يملك آالية بداية الجلسة المفروض انهم الأكثر خبرة والأكثر دراية بأحوال السوق ، ونتسأل فى بضع دقائق يفقد المؤشر حوالى 4% تقريبا ويصل للنقطة 3410 . كأنه لايوجد غير سوق الأسهم يفتح على هبوط يتبعه هبوط من قاع الى قاع من حجره الى حجرة من هالك الى مالك من وثن الى وثن. رحم الله الشاعر نزار قبانى قصيدته مواطنون .. مواطنون دونما وطن.
> ولكن الحمد الله بمرور الوقت يتماسك السوق ويهداء الإيقاع البيعى العشوائى على طريقة بيع ثم أسأل ماذا يحدث ؟ أوبيع ثم أسأل عن السبب؟ ومن خصائص الأتماط الفنية المشهوره التى يعتد بها لوقف الهبوط  بعد خمس نقاط تماس هى الوتد الهابط الذى يرسمه المؤشر  ، نرى أنه ايجابى ، ولكن يحتاج للتأكيد بإختراق لأعلى نقطة التماس السادسة وعدم الرجوع للتداول داخل الوتد مره ثانية . فى هذه الحالة يعتد به كنمط انعكاسى لرد السوق بالأغلاق سريعا فوق 3783 وهذه نقطة المتوسط المتحرك 10 يوم ،  وعدم العوده الى داخل الوتد مره ثانية .  وهذا السيناريو قادر المؤشر على القيام به ،  بعد دخول قوة شرائية ادت الى وقف الهبوط وتماسك السوق حتى نهاية الجلسة وتقليص المؤشر من خسائره واغلاقه على 3510 نقطة . ويعزز من قدرة المؤشر على تجاوز محنته عدم التدخل السيادى او الإدارى فى التداول ، وترك مصفوفة أسعار الأسهم تصحح نفسها بنفسها. 
> الشارت وموضح به النمط الأنعكاسى " الوتد الهابط المشهور بالهدف الصاعد" 
> .

 مرحبا بك معنا
وتحليل موفق إن شاء الله  
لى سؤال
هل أنت السيد الغنيمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الذى نلقبه بفيلسوف البورصه 
وإذا كان أنت فمرحب ومليون مرحب بأستاذ نتعلم منه
ويشرفنا وجودك معنا

----------


## mahmoudh7

من هو نبيل البوشي ؟؟؟  هبط السوق في الاسبوع الماضي نتيجة تخوف المستثمرين من اخبار ايقاف الملياردير المصري نبيل البوشي  فتخوف المستثمرين من اتجاة الملياردير لتسيل محفظتة وبالتالي انخفاض في مؤشر البورصة فتسابق الجميع للبيع تخوفا من ذلك  ولكن المفاجئة التي تم الكشف عنها اليوم ان البوشي لا يمتلك اي اسهم في البورصة المصرية مما ادى الى ارتفاع البورصة اليوم مرة اخرى  ولكن  من هو نبيل البوشي ؟؟  نبيل البوشي صاحب شركة “اوبتيما جلوبال هولدنج لتداول الاوراق المالية” ومقرها دبي   و كان مدير شركة "أوبتيما" لتداول الأوراق المالية في مصر، التي كان يملكها وزير الزراعة المصري الحالي أمين أباظة.   وكان يعمل أيضا على وضع معايير تقييم أداء شركات إدارة المحافظ بمركز دبي المالي.  يذكر أن هيئة الاحتياطي الفيدرالية الأمريكية قد اختارت البوشي عام 2007 من بين أفضل خبراء المال في العالم.   واحتل المركز ٢٤ علي العالم، متقدما أربعة مراكز عن ترتيبه العام 2006.   وكان من المهتمين بالوسط الكروي المصري؛ حيث شغل منصب عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الإسماعيلي المصري.

----------


## mahmoudh7

مع عمرو الزوربة منفذ عمليات بشركة النعيم لتداول الاوراق المالية

----------


## mahmoudh7

النص الكامل لمشروع القرار الجمهوري لتنظيم البورصة    بعد الإطلاع على الدستور وعلى قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981، وعلى قانون سوق رأس المال الصادر بالقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1992 وعلى قانون الإيداع والقيد المركزي للأوراق المالية الصادر بالقانون رقم 93 لسنة 2000، وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 231 لسنة 2004 بتنظيم وزارة الاستثمار وبناء على عرض وزير الاستثمار وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء،  قرر   مادة "1"  يعمل بأحكام هذا القرار في شأن تنظيم إدارة البورصة المصرية وشئونها المالية . ويقصد بلفظ البورصة في أحكام هذا القرار البورصة المصرية .   مادة "2"  يكون المقر الرئيسي للبورصة مدينة القاهرة، ويجوز إنشاء فروع لها داخل البلاد وذلك بناء على موافقة مجلس إدارتها واعتماد مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة لسوق المال .  وتباشر البورصة نشاطها في مقرها الرئيسي أو في أحد فروعها طبقا لما يقرره مجلس إدارتها .   مادة "3"  تباشر البورصة جميع الاختصاصات الواردة بقانون سوق رأس المال الصادر بالقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1992 وقانون الإيداع والقيد المركزي للأوراق المالية الصادر بالقانون رقم 93 لسنة 2000 والقوانين والقرارات الأخرى ذات الصلة بنشاط البورصة وذلك بما يكفل سلامة تداول الأوراق المالية وكفاءة أداء المتعاملين فيها وحسن سير العمل بالسوق واستقرار المعاملات بها .  وللبورصة اتخاذ التدابير والإجراءات اللازمة لتفادي مخالفة القواعد والأحكام المنظمة للسوق والتعامل فيها، ورصد ما يقع من مخالفات والعمل على ما يؤدي إلى تصويبها وإلى مواجهة الآثار المترتبة عليها .   مادة "4"  للبورصة أن تسهم أو تشارك في أي نشاط أو عمل يحقق أغراضها بما في ذلك المشاركة في تأسيس الشركات وذلك على النحو الذي يقرره مجلس إدارتها .   مادة "5"  يكون للبورصة رئيس ونائب رئيس يصدر بتعيينهما قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير المختص، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمدد أخرى .   مادة "6"   يكون للبورصة مجلس إدارة برئاسة رئيس البورصة وعضوية كل من : نائب رئيس البورصة . ممثل عن البنك المركزي المصري يختاره محافظ البنك . ثلاثة أعضاء ممثلين للشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية يتم اختيارهم بالانتخاب وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص . ممثل عن البنوك القائمة بنشاط أمناء الحفظ يتم اختياره بالانتخاب وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من مجلس إدارة اتحاد البنوك . ممثل عن الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة يتم اختياره بالانتخاب ووفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص . ممثل عن الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة يتم تعيينه بقرار من الوزير المختص بناء على ترشيح رئيس البورصة . وتكون مدة المجلس أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد . مادة "7"  يتولى رئيس البورصة إدارتها وتصريف شئونها ويمثلها أمام القضاء وأمام الغير ويحل نائب رئيس البورصة محل رئيسها في جميع صلاحياته عند غيابه أو قيام مانع لديه .   مادة "8"   مجلس إدارة البورصة هو السلطة العليا المهيمنة على شئونها وتصريف أمورها ووضع وتنفيذ السياسات اللازمة لتحقيق أغراضها وأهدافها، وله أن يتخذ ما يراه لازما من قرارات لمباشرة اختصاصاته، وعلى الأخص ما يلي : إصدار القرارات والقواعد اللازمة لحسن سير العمل وسلامة واستقرار المعاملات في البورصة . إصدار اللائحة الداخلية للبورصة واللوائح والقرارات المنظمة لشئونها المالية والإدارية ولشئون العاملين بها وحوافزهم، وذلك بما يتفق وطبيعة العمل فيها ودون التقيد باللوائح والنظم الحكومية في هذا الشأن . اعتماد الهيكل التنظيمي للبورصة . تشكيل لجان قيد الأوراق المالية في جداول البورصة، ولجان التداول والعضوية بها وسائر اللجان الأخرى . وضع نظام العضوية في البورصة وإجراءات قيد ومراقبة الأعضاء . وضع القواعد المنظمة للاستعانة بالخبراء اللازمين لحسن أداء وتطوير أعمال البورصة . الموافقة على مشروع الموازنة التقديرية للبورصة وعلى قوائمها المالية . قبول المنح والهبات والموافقة على القروض التي تحقق أغراض البورصة، وذلك وفقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن . وللمجلس أن يعهد ببعض اختصاصاته إلى لجان من أعضائه أو إلى رئيس المجلس أو نائبه .  كما يجوز له تفويض واحد أو أكثر من أعضائه في القيام بمهمة محددة، على أن تعرض نتائج ما يتم التفويض فيه على المجلس لاعتماده خلال المدة التي يحددها التفويض .   مادة "9"  يجتمع مجلس إدارة البورصة مرة على الأقل كل شهر وكلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك بدعوة من رئيسه، وعلى رئيس البورصة دعوة المجلس للانعقاد إذا طلب ذلك أربعة من أعضائه على الأقل .  وتكون اجتماعات المجلس صحيحة بحضور أغلبية أعضائه، وتصدر قراراته بأغلبية آراء الأعضاء الحاضرين وعند التساوي يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس .  ولرئيس المجلس أن يدعو لحضور اجتماعاته من يرى الاستعانة به من المتخصصين دون أن يكون له صوت معدود عند التصويت .   مادة "10"  تبلغ قرارات مجلس إدارة البورصة المتعلقة بقواعد تداول الأوراق المالية وقواعد العضوية وغيرها من القواعد المرتبطة بتنظيم السوق إلى رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال، فإذا لم يعترض عليها خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إبلاغه صارت نافذة .   مادة "11"  على رئيس البورصة إبلاغ رئيس الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بأي تطورات مهمة أو أحداث مؤثرة على البورصة فور وقوعها، وكذلك ما يصدر عن شركات الوساطة وغيرها من الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية من مخالفات أو تجاوزات .   مادة "12"   تتكون موارد البورصة من : الموارد التي تحصلها البورصة طبقا لأحكام القانون . المبالغ المالية التي تتقاضاها البورصة والتي يحددها مجلس إدارة البورصة . عائد استثمار أموال البورصة . المنح والهبات والقروض المحلية والخارجية التي تقدم للبورصة أو تعقد لصالحها وذلك وفقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن . مادة "13"  يكون للبورصة مراقبان للحسابات يصدر بتعيينهما وتحديد أتعابهما قرار من رئيس الهيئة العامة للسوق لمدة سنة مالية قابلة للتجديد .   مادة "14"  يلغى كل حكم وارد في أي قرار آخر يخالف أحكام هذا القرار .   مادة "15"  ينشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره .   صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 1430 هـ (الموافق 2009م ) رئيس الجمهورية (حسنى مبارك )

----------


## mahmoudh7

تقرير  CNBC

----------


## الدكتور

> كمستثمر متوسط وطويل الأجل نعم 
> المستثمر هو من يربح بالنهاية

 الاخ نور
تحية طيبة
لى تعليق على حكاية المستثمر  يربح بالنهاية
الكلام ده صح 100% فى حالة الاب ترند
انما فى حالة الداون ترند الى يقول انا هفضل فى السوق اصل انا مستثمر 
يبقى ربنا  يستر عليه
واكييد هيخسر اكتر من المضارب بكتيير
وطبعا ما فيش اتنين يختلفوا الان ان السوق المصرى قلب داون ترند على المدى الطويل والمتوسط والقصير
يبقى اى حد يقول  انا مستثمر اقول له ربنا يستر عليك
 مع تحياتى

----------


## الغنيمى

> مرحبا بك معنا
> وتحليل موفق إن شاء الله  
> لى سؤال
> هل أنت السيد الغنيمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الذى نلقبه بفيلسوف البورصه 
> وإذا كان أنت فمرحب ومليون مرحب بأستاذ نتعلم منه
> ويشرفنا وجودك معنا

 عناية نور المصرى
شكرا على الأطراء الجميل والكلمات الراقية والترحيب المضياف
ومجهود رائع لك هذا الباب عن الأسهم المصرية فى منتدى المتداول العربى الأكثر تنظيما فى ابوابه وموضوعاته.
السيد الغنيمى

----------


## mahmoudh7

اغلاق شهادات الايداع الدولية  GDR

----------


## mahmoudh7

فقرة ( تحليل السوق) مع محمد رضوان مدير مبيعات بشركة فاروس لتداول الاوراق المالية و فقرة ( التحليل الفنى) مع محمد سعيد مدير البحوث و التطوير باحدى شركات الاستشارات

----------


## mahmoudh7

تقرير CNBC

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاخ نور
> تحية طيبة
> لى تعليق على حكاية المستثمر  يربح بالنهاية
> الكلام ده صح 100% فى حالة الاب ترند
> انما فى حالة الداون ترند الى يقول انا هفضل فى السوق اصل انا مستثمر 
> يبقى ربنا  يستر عليه
> واكييد هيخسر اكتر من المضارب بكتيير
> وطبعا ما فيش اتنين يختلفوا الان ان السوق المصرى قلب داون ترند على المدى الطويل والمتوسط والقصير
> يبقى اى حد يقول  انا مستثمر اقول له ربنا يستر عليك
>  مع تحياتى

 كلامك صحيح 
وكلامى أيضا صحيح 
من يدخل مستثمر فى هذه الأسعار لمدة تتراوح من عام لعامين 
أسيبك إنت تجاوب 
أعتقد عائد يتجاوز من 200 إلى 300% 
وخصوصا أنا نهاية هذه الأزمة ستكون تقريبا فى 2011
والأسعار الحالية ممتازه للدخول بثلث السيولة
ولو نزلت أكتر نخش بالثلث

----------


## نور المصرى

> عناية نور المصرى
> شكرا على الأطراء الجميل والكلمات الراقية والترحيب المضياف
> ومجهود رائع لك هذا الباب عن الأسهم المصرية فى منتدى المتداول العربى الأكثر تنظيما فى ابوابه وموضوعاته.
> السيد الغنيمى

 يا ألف مرحب 
سننتظر تصورك عن السوق 
وتحليلاتك الرائعة إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الأحد المقبل .. قيد أسهم زيادة رأسمال " الصعيد للمقاولات " بجداول البورصة مباشر الاربعاء 4 فبراير 2009
وافقت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية بجلستها المنعقدة اليوم على قيد أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة " الصعيد العامة للمقاولات " من 50 مليون جنيه إلى 302 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 252 مليون جنيه موزعة على 252 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 1 جنية للسهم الواحد (مدفوعة بالكامل ) (الإصدار السادس ) والزيادة ممولة بالكامل نقداً (250 مليون جنيه حق اكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين و 2 مليون جنيه للعاملين وفقاً لنظام الإثابة والتحفيز ) على أن يتم تجميد عدد 2 مليون سهم المخصصة لنظام الإثابة والتحفيز لحين اعتماد الهيئة العامة لسوق المال للنظام وفقاً لخطاب مصر للمقاصة الوارد بتاريخ 2 فبراير 2009 . 
وأضاف بيان للبورصة أنه سيتم إدراج أسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة النقدية على قاعدة البيانات اعتباراً من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الأحد الموافق 8 فبراير 2009 . 
يذكر أن الشركة قد قررت فى 22 أبريل الماضى فتح باب الاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر من 50 مليون جنيه إلى 302 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 252 مليون جنيه من خلال إصدارعدد 252 مليون سهم ( 250 مليون سهم لقدامى المساهمين و 2 مليون سهم لإثابة وتحفيز العاملين ) بقيمة اسمية 1 جنيه للسهم بالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار بواقع 2.5 قرش للسهم اعتبارًا من 22 أبريل الماضى لمدة شهر فى حدود نسبة مايملكه كل مساهم فى رأس المال المصدر قبل الزيادة بواقع 5 أسهم لكل مساهم بالإضافة إلى 2 مليون سهم تكون أسهم إثابة وتحفيز للعاملين، وتم تغطية المرحلة الأولى بنسبة 98.99 % ، فيما بلغت نسبه تغطية الاكتتاب فى الجزء غير المغطى من أسهم زيادة رأسمال الشركة المصدر والبالغة نحو 2.5 مليون سهم 351.88 مرة .

----------


## essam7882

*الأصدقاء*   *نتوقع بمشيئة الله تعالى أن يرتد مؤشر البورصة المصرية من نقطة 3460 تحددا مرورا بنقطة هامة ننصح بمراقبتها وهي 3510 التي قد يحدث من عندها إرتداد ولكن نرى ترجيح حدوث ذلك ضعيفا جدا*  *هذا وننوه أن رؤيتنا لمؤشر كيس 30 إيجابيه جدا ولا زلنا نرى أننا على وشك إنهاء الهبوط الحالي*    *كما ننصح بالشراء غدا لمضاربي الزيرو*   *نشكركم ونعدكم بمزيد من المتابعة*  *كتب في الخامس من فبراير2009*  *والكل بيقول هبوط علشان مش عاوزين*  *نشوف حد يقول صدقت توقعاتنا من الدجالين*     
منقول عن جروب البورصه [Egystock_Market_Individuals_Voice

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى 
شراء وإحتفاظ 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

----------


## essam7882

ياجماعه حد يقولي السواق اللي سايق رايح علي فين؟؟ كان المفروض يلف من عند 4430وملفش عيب فرامل ؟؟؟ المهم هو داس علي كله

----------


## mahmoudh7

وليد اسامة منفذ عمليات بشركة فاروس لتداول الاوراق المالية

----------


## mahmoudh7

انتخابات مجلس إدارة البورصة المصرية..مطلع أبريل المقبل   صرح مصدر مسئول بالبورصة المصرية بأن انتخابات مجلس إدارة البورصة ستتم مطلع شهر أبريل المقبل.   وقال المصدر في تصريح للنشرة الاقتصادية لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، إن الانتخابات ستتم في إطار التعديلات الجديدة التي أحالتها وزارة الاستثمار إلى مجلس الدولة خلال هذا الأسبوع والخاصة بالأحكام الجديدة المنظمة لإدارة البورصة بما يتوافق مع التعديلات التي تم إدخالها العام الماضي على قانون سوق رأس المال رقم 95 لسنة 92.   وأضاف المصدر أن مدة المجلس الجديد ستكون 4 سنوات بدلا من 3 سنوات وفقا للتعديلات على أن يتكون المجلس من 8 أعضاء فقط بدلا من 14 عضوا.   وأشار إلى أن المجلس الجديد سيضم 3 ممثلين فقط لشركات السمسرة بدلا من 6 سيتم اختيارهم بالانتخاب، بالاضافة إلى ممثل للشركات المقيدة بالبورصة وآخر للشركات المقيدة ببورصة النيل للمشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة وممثل واحد للبنوك التي تمارس نشاط أمناء الاستثمار.   ولفت إلى أن المجلس الجديد سيكون برئاسة رئيس البورصة ويضم في عضويته أيضا نائب رئيس البورصة.   وأوضح المصدر أنه سيتم استبعاد ذوي الخبرة في المجلس الجديد، حيث كان يضم المجلس القديم 4 أعضاء من ذوي الخبرة، كما سيتم استبعاد ممثلي هيئة سوق المال.  وأضاف أنه سيتم فتح باب الترشح لانتخابات مجلس إدارة البورصة المصرية في شهر مارس المقبل.   ويضم مجلس إدارة البورصة في عضويته حاليا 14 عضوا هم، ماجد شوقي رئيس البورصة، الدكتور محمد عمران نائب رئيس البورصة، سامح أبو زيد عن هيئة سوق المال، طارق قنديل عن البنك المركزي، محمد أوزالب عن بنك مصر، وكل من أسامة عامر وخالد الطويل والدكتور حمدي مهران وحسين الشربيني ومحمد ماهر وعلاء سبع عن شركات الوساطة.   كما يضم المجلس محمد عبد السلام رئيس شركة مصر للمقاصة وحسن عبدالله رئيس البنك العربي الأفريقي ومحمد الدكروري وجمال محرم من ذوي الخبرة

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياجماعه حد يقولي السواق اللي سايق رايح علي فين؟؟ كان المفروض يلف من عند 4430وملفش عيب فرامل ؟؟؟ المهم هو داس علي كله

 دعوم 3250 
لكن المنطقة التى أعتقد سيزورها 2950 
واللى مابعش من ساعة 4800 لما كنا بنقول بيع هنا 
خلاص مايبعش
مش هاتفرق كتير من هنا لحد 2950 
وقد يرتد الأحد والله أعلم 
لكن الذى يحدث الأن فى السوق مفتعل وليس له معنى

----------


## mahmoudh7

> دعوم 3250 
> لكن المنطقة التى أعتقد سيزورها 2950 
> واللى مابعش من ساعة 4800 لما كنا بنقول بيع هنا 
> خلاص مايبعش
> مش هاتفرق كتير من هنا لحد 2950 
> وقد يرتد الأحد والله أعلم  لكن الذى يحدث الأن فى السوق مفتعل وليس له معنى

 صناديق كبيرة تحرق في الاسهم من اجل الشراء من اسفل  ولكن يبدو ان الموقف فلت من ايديهم بعض الشيء

----------


## mahmoudh7

فقرة ( تحليل السوق) مع محمود شعبان رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة الجذور لتداول الاوراق المالية و فقرة ( التحليل الفنى ) مع ايهاب سعيد مدير ادارة التحليل الفنى بشركة اصول لتداول الاوراق المالية

----------


## mahmoudh7

استاذ نور ما رئيك في شراء  سهم ابو قير للأسمدة  حيث تم نشر الخبر التالي في موقع البورصة  الاربعاء الموافق 11 فبراير 2009 نهاية الحق في التوزيع المجاني لشركة أبو قير للاسمدة و الصناعات الكيماوية والذي تقرر فيه زيادة راسمال الشركة المصدر و المدفوع من 688.295850 مليون جنيه الي 757.125435 مليون جنيه و ذلك تمويلا من الاحتياطيات الاخري الظاهرة بالقوائم المالية في 30 يونيو 2008 فقد تحدد توزيع الاسهم المجانية و ذلك بواقع سهم مجاني لكل 10 أسهم اصلية مع معالجة الكسور من الاصغر للأكبر حتي نفاذ الكمية ، علي ان يتم التوزيع يوم الخميس 12 فبراير 2009 و ذلك من خلال شركة مصر للمقاصة و الايداع و القيد المركزي .    انتظر ردك يا استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

كتحليل فنى 
أبوقير سهم إستثمارى طويل الأجل
لايصلح للمضاربين او مستثمرى قصيرى الأجل
وبعد التوزيع سعره سيهبط بنفس القيمة
فلافائده منه إذا كان وضع السوق سيئ على المدى القصير 
أما كتحليل مالى
فهو ممتاز وسهم إستثمارى طويل الأجل

----------


## mahmoudh7

> كتحليل فنى 
> أبوقير سهم إستثمارى طويل الأجل
> لايصلح للمضاربين او مستثمرى قصيرى الأجل
> وبعد التوزيع سعره سيهبط بنفس القيمة
> فلافائده منه إذا كان وضع السوق سيئ على المدى القصير 
> أما كتحليل مالى
> فهو ممتاز وسهم إستثمارى طويل الأجل

 تسلم يا غالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mannon

> إيه أى سى 
> شراء وإحتفاظ 
> اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

 الة يطمنك ياستاذ نور ، كلامك دة خلانى اشم نفسى :Cry Smile:

----------


## الغنيمى

يا واش يا واش يا مؤشر السوق
هيلا هيلا هبه هيلا هيلا هبه 
6-2-2009
فى الداون ترند بداية الرالى سريعة ولأسفل  وغير موفقة فى جلسةالخميس كغيرها من الجلسات ، وغالبا لاتجد تفسير لبداية الرالى ، فمن يملك آالية بداية الجلسة المفروض انهم الأكثر خبرة والأكثر دراية بأحوال السوق ، وببضعة ملاين من الجنيهات  يفقد المؤشر حوالى 4.5% تقريبا ويصل للنقطة 3380 . كأنه لايوجد غير سوق الأسهم يفتح على هبوط يتبعه هبوط من قاع الى قاع من حجره الى حجرة من هالك الى مالك من وثن الى وثن. رحم الله الشاعر نزار قبانى قصيدته مواطنون .. مواطنون دونما وطن .
من خصائص الأتماط الفنية المشهوره التى يعتد بها لوقف الهبوط  بعد خمس نقاط تماس هى الوتد الهابط الذى يرسمه المؤشر  ، نرى أنه ايجابى ، ولكن يحتاج للتأكيد بإختراق لأعلى عند نقطة التماس السادسة وعدم الرجوع للتداول داخل الوتد مره ثانية . فى هذه الحالة يعتد به كنمط انعكاسى لرد السوق بالأغلاق سريعا فوق 3676 نقطة وهى تعادل قيمة المتوسط المتحرك 10 يوم ،  وعدم العوده الى داخل الوتد مره ثانية .  وهذا السيناريو قادر المؤشر على القيام به. ويعزز من قدرة المؤشر على تجاوز محنته عدم التدخل السيادى او الإدارى فى التداول ، وترك مصفوفة أسعار الأسهم تصحح نفسها بنفسها. 
ولكن نرى ان انهيار الأسعار فى مصفوفة القيمة السوقية للأسهم اصبحت واضحة  فى الوقت الراهن وتعبر عن ضعف آليات السوق المتراكمة منذ قرارات خمسة مايو 2008 ، مرورا بالفكر اليهودى لصناعة ما أصطلح على تسميته بأزمة الرهن العقارى الأمريكى ، ثم صناعة وادارة الأزمة الماليه ، واستدراج ادارة بوش لرؤوس الأموال العربية النفطية والعالمية الى التصفية وتطبيق شابتر رقم 11 وهو المختص بالتصفية الكلية للبنوك التى استخدمت فى صناعة الأزمة ، وذهب البنك مع الريح ، ورويدا رويدا تذهب تداعيات الآزمة ، ولكن يبق الفكر اليهودى الصانع الحقيقى لما فيه العالم اليوم وغدا.
فهل تنجح ادارة اوباما فى صناعة سياسة مالية واقتصادبة وسياسية لمواجهة تأثير الفكر اليهودى ، وهل تنجح هذه الأدارة الأمريكية فى غلق معتقلات جوانتانمو ، وسحب القوات الأمريكية صاحبة اسواء غزو فاضخ فى سجن ابوغريب بالعراق ، 
الشارت وموضح به النمط الأنعكاسى " الوتد الهابط الذى بإكتماله بنقطة تماس سادسة لأعلى وعدم الرجوع الى التداول داخل الوتد ، يعتد به كنمط انعكاسى لوقف الهبوط ورد السوق.
الشارت 5-2-2009

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا واش يا واش يا مؤشر السوق
> هيلا هيلا هبه هيلا هيلا هبه 
> 6-2-2009
> فى الداون ترند بداية الرالى سريعة ولأسفل  وغير موفقة فى جلسةالخميس كغيرها من الجلسات ، وغالبا لاتجد تفسير لبداية الرالى ، فمن يملك آالية بداية الجلسة المفروض انهم الأكثر خبرة والأكثر دراية بأحوال السوق ، وببضعة ملاين من الجنيهات  يفقد المؤشر حوالى 4.5% تقريبا ويصل للنقطة 3380 . كأنه لايوجد غير سوق الأسهم يفتح على هبوط يتبعه هبوط من قاع الى قاع من حجره الى حجرة من هالك الى مالك من وثن الى وثن. رحم الله الشاعر نزار قبانى قصيدته مواطنون .. مواطنون دونما وطن .
> من خصائص الأتماط الفنية المشهوره التى يعتد بها لوقف الهبوط  بعد خمس نقاط تماس هى الوتد الهابط الذى يرسمه المؤشر  ، نرى أنه ايجابى ، ولكن يحتاج للتأكيد بإختراق لأعلى عند نقطة التماس السادسة وعدم الرجوع للتداول داخل الوتد مره ثانية . فى هذه الحالة يعتد به كنمط انعكاسى لرد السوق بالأغلاق سريعا فوق 3676 نقطة وهى تعادل قيمة المتوسط المتحرك 10 يوم ،  وعدم العوده الى داخل الوتد مره ثانية .  وهذا السيناريو قادر المؤشر على القيام به. ويعزز من قدرة المؤشر على تجاوز محنته عدم التدخل السيادى او الإدارى فى التداول ، وترك مصفوفة أسعار الأسهم تصحح نفسها بنفسها. 
> ولكن نرى ان انهيار الأسعار فى مصفوفة القيمة السوقية للأسهم اصبحت واضحة  فى الوقت الراهن وتعبر عن ضعف آليات السوق المتراكمة منذ قرارات خمسة مايو 2008 ، مرورا بالفكر اليهودى لصناعة ما أصطلح على تسميته بأزمة الرهن العقارى الأمريكى ، ثم صناعة وادارة الأزمة الماليه ، واستدراج ادارة بوش لرؤوس الأموال العربية النفطية والعالمية الى التصفية وتطبيق شابتر رقم 11 وهو المختص بالتصفية الكلية للبنوك التى استخدمت فى صناعة الأزمة ، وذهب البنك مع الريح ، ورويدا رويدا تذهب تداعيات الآزمة ، ولكن يبق الفكر اليهودى الصانع الحقيقى لما فيه العالم اليوم وغدا.
> فهل تنجح ادارة اوباما فى صناعة سياسة مالية واقتصادبة وسياسية لمواجهة تأثير الفكر اليهودى ، وهل تنجح هذه الأدارة الأمريكية فى غلق معتقلات جوانتانمو ، وسحب القوات الأمريكية صاحبة اسواء غزو فاضخ فى سجن ابوغريب بالعراق ، 
> الشارت وموضح به النمط الأنعكاسى " الوتد الهابط الذى بإكتماله بنقطة تماس سادسة لأعلى وعدم الرجوع الى التداول داخل الوتد ، يعتد به كنمط انعكاسى لوقف الهبوط ورد السوق.
> الشارت 5-2-2009

 عناية السيد الغنيمى
لكن ألا ترى معى أن يجب زيارة منطقة 3000-2900 
تحياتى

----------


## الغنيمى

> عناية السيد الغنيمى
> لكن ألا ترى معى أن يجب زيارة منطقة 3000-2900 
> تحياتى

 المنطقة من  3400 حتى 2900 منطقة ضعيفة فنيا ، لأن 2950واقعة على 7.6.6%، فترى من وجهة نظر التحليل الفنى انها سهل اختراقها لأسفل ، ولكننا نرى ان هذه المنطقة  قوية جدا ماليا وهذه هى النقطة الأهم فى المؤشر ان الدعم ضعيف فنيا ، ولكنه قوى جدا ماليا لأن التداول على خط الصفر الشهرى لمؤشر money flow index
معنى ذلك ان تصحيح رأس المال السوقى قد بلغ على الشهرى 100% . لأن المؤشر واقع على خط الصفر % حتى جلسة 5-2-2009 ، ووقع هذا المؤشر على خط الصفر يتحول السوق الى مشترى كدعم نقدى ، تؤكد فنيا بنمط انعكاسى لوقف الهبوط ، ثم الإرتداد ، نتمنى ان تكون رؤيتنا للدعم المالى اقوى من رؤيتنا للدعم الفنى.
وتقبل خالص احترامى

----------


## الغنيمى

الشارت 
لمؤشر التدفق النقدى الشهرى

----------


## mahmoudh7

يبدأ مجلس الشعب غدا برئاسة الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور مناقشة أول مشروع قانون من نوعه في مصر بشأن تنظيم الرقابة علي الأسواق والأدوات المالية غير المصرفية للحد من المخاطر التي تهدد استقرار الأسواق المالية وتوحيد جهة الرقابة للحفاظ عليها خاصة في ضوء زيادة نشاط سوق رأس المال والنشاط في البورصة حيث ارتفعت قيمة الأسهم والسندات المتداولة من 83 مليار جنيه إلي 553 مليار جنيه.. وزيادة أعداد المستثمرين المقيدين بالبورصة من 875 ألف مستثمر إلي 1.6 مليون مستثمر

----------


## mahmoudh7

قالت صحيفة المصرى اليوم أنه من المقرر أن تعقد لجنة السياسات النقدية بالبنك المركزى إجتماعها الأول خلال العام الحالى يوم 12 فبراير الجارى وذلك لتحديد أسعار الفائدة على الكوريدور "أسعار الفائدة على الإيداع والإقراض لليلة واحدة بين البنوك والمركزى”.   كان البنك المركزى قد قام بزيادة أسعار الفائدة نحو 6 مرات متتالية خلال العام الماضى ، لمواجهة التضخم المرتفع.

----------


## الفوركس تجارة مش حظ

ياااااااه البورصة المصرية وحشتنى 
مسيرى ارجعلها

----------


## mahmoudh7

> ياااااااه البورصة المصرية وحشتنى 
> مسيرى ارجعلها

 عليك وعلى موضوع الاستاذ نور المصري  اضغط هنا

----------


## نور المصرى

> المنطقة من  3400 حتى 2900 منطقة ضعيفة فنيا ، لأن 2950واقعة على 7.6.6%، فترى من وجهة نظر التحليل الفنى انها سهل اختراقها لأسفل ، ولكننا نرى ان هذه المنطقة  قوية جدا ماليا وهذه هى النقطة الأهم فى المؤشر ان الدعم ضعيف فنيا ، ولكنه قوى جدا ماليا لأن التداول على خط الصفر الشهرى لمؤشر money flow index
> معنى ذلك ان تصحيح رأس المال السوقى قد بلغ على الشهرى 100% . لأن المؤشر واقع على خط الصفر % حتى جلسة 5-2-2009 ، ووقع هذا المؤشر على خط الصفر يتحول السوق الى مشترى كدعم نقدى ، تؤكد فنيا بنمط انعكاسى لوقف الهبوط ، ثم الإرتداد ، نتمنى ان تكون رؤيتنا للدعم المالى اقوى من رؤيتنا للدعم الفنى.
> وتقبل خالص احترامى

 بارك الله فيك  
وربنا يستر

----------


## نور المصرى

> أى سى لا تخلو منها المحفظة  
> رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

  

> إيه أى سى 
> شراء وإحتفاظ 
> اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

 رئيس العربية للاستثمارات: القيد بالبورصة قرب نهاية مارس  
خاص (أراب فاينانس) - أعلن محمد متولي رئيس شركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية (AICR) قيد أسهم الشركة بالسوق الرئيسي نهاية مارس القادم وقال متولي في تصريحات خاصة: "إنه سيتم الإعلان خلال الأسبوع الجاري عن موعد الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة لاعتماد القوائم المالية نصف السنوية للشركة".  https://www.arabfinance.com/News/new...aspx?Id=130349

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياااااااه البورصة المصرية وحشتنى 
> مسيرى ارجعلها

 أعتقد فى هذه الأسعار سترحب بك :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

لأخر مره  
بقوووووووووول 
اللى عايز يعوض خسارة
إيه أى سى شراء وإحتفاظ 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو برضه إحتفااااااااظ

----------


## نور المصرى

لو السوق إرتد اليوم نقدر نقول إنش شاء الله خير ونودع الهبوط على المدى المتوسط

----------


## نور المصرى

بنبه تانى أى سى وأليكو إحتفاظ

----------


## نور المصرى

منقول عن أبو إسكندر المحلل المالى  
أولا: تحليل ميزانية شركة إيه أى سى فى 31 ديسمبر 2008
1- بلغ إجمالى الأصول طويلة الأجل 187.941.534 جنيه
وهذا الرقم الكبير له دلالة أن الشركة بالفعل عملاقة وليست مجرد شركة مقاولات صغيرة
ولا يجب أن ننظر تحت أقدامنا ونسخر من سعر سهم الشركة الحالى
ومن وجود هذا الكيان الضخم خارج المقصورة الرئيسية للبورصة 
فهذه الأمور ستكون بإذن الله مجرد ذكرى بعد فترة من الزمن
وهذا الرقم يتكون من عنصرين هما :
- إستثمارات طويلة الأجل بمبلغ 187.930.498 وهذا يدل على كبر حجم إستثمارات الشركة حتى 31-12-2008
- أصول ثابتة بالصافى ( أى بعد خصم الإهلاك ) بمبلغ 11.036 جنيه 
وهذا رقم صغير لكنه يعبر بالفعل عن نجاح الشركة وتركيزها فى العمل الجاد دون الإعتماد على مظاهر خادعة فشركة إيه أى سى شركة قابضة أى أن المطلوب منها فقط هو إدارة شركاتها التابعة وهذه المتابعة تتم من خلال مكتب صغير يحتوى على أصول ثابتة قليلة مثل عدد صغير من المكاتب والكراسى وعدد صغير من أجهزة الكمبيوتر ( جهاز واحد أو إثنين )
ليس المطلوب أكثر من ذلك بالنسبة للمكان الذى تدير منه الشركة القابضة أعمالها فى الشركات التابعة ولو زاد رقم الأصول الثابتة فى شركة قابضة فتأكدوا تماما أن تلك الشركة تعتمد على المظهرية ولا تطبق الإسلوب الأمثل لإدارة المصاريف
2- بلغ إجمالى الأصول المتداولة للشركة مبلغ 178.152.953 جنيه
فى حين بلغ إجمالى الإلتزامات المتداولة مبلغ 133.490.112 جنيه
وبذلك يكون رأس المال العامل ( الفرق بين الأصول المتداولة والخصوم المتداولة )
رقم موجب بمبلغ 44.662.841 جنيه
وهذا الرقم ( رأس المال العامل ) له دلالة هامة جدا لقارىء الميزانية
فهذا الرقم كلما كان رقم كبير وموجب فهو يدل على قدرة الشركة على الوفاء بإلتزاماتها قصيرة الأجل
أما لو كان هذا الرقم صغير موجب
أو كان هذا الرقم بالسالب 
فهذا يدل على أن الشركة تسير فى إتجاه التعثر المالى 
ويدل على أن الشركة قد لا تستطيع الوفاء بإلتزاماتها قصيرة الأجل
إذن وفقا لتحليل بنود
الأصول طويلة الأجل 
والأصول المتداولة
والخصوم المتداولة
ورأس المال العامل
نستطيع أن نقول أن شركة العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية أدائها المالى جميل
وبتحليل رقم حقوق المساهمين فى شركة العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية فى 31-12-2008
نجد أن هذا الرقم هو مبلغ 232.604.375 جنيه 
وهو عبارة عن :-
- رأس المال المصدر والمدفوع 207.742.350 جنيه 
وهنا يتضح لنا أن أسهم الإكتتاب العام للمساهمين وكذلك أسهم الإكتتاب الخاص للمهندس محمد متولى ووالدته لم تظهر بهذه الميزانية
لأن أسهم الإكتتاب نزلت خلال 2009 وهذه الميزانية تعبر فقط عن وضع الشركة فى 31-12-2008 
- إحتياطيات 3.714.539 جنيه
وهو رقم لا بأس به بالنسبة لشركة لا زالت تخطو خطواتها الأولى فى مجال إعادة الهيكلة الشاملة التى تنفذه بالفعل بكفاءة
- خسائر مرحلة بالسالب ( 6.521.022 جنيه )
وهذه الخسائر كانت أكثر من ذلك بكثير فى الميزانيات السابقة 
لكن أرباح الشركة فى الأونة الأخيرة جعل تلك الأرباح الرحلة تتقلص إلى هذا الرقم الصغير وهذا أمر بلا شك يصب فى صالح الشركة
- صافى ربح العام 27.668.508 جنيه
وبالمناسبة هذا الرقم ظهر فى الميزانية بالخطأ بمبلغ 27.688.508 جنيه 
لكن صحته هى 27.668.508 جنيه وهو ما يظهر بوضوح فى قائمة الدخل التى سنعلق عليها فى المشاركة القادمة
لكن بالتأكيد هذا رقم كبير بالنسبة لبداية شركة لازالت فى طور إعادة الهيكلة
وهذا يبين أن القادم أقوى وأكبر
فأرباح الشركة بالفعل تتضاعف من سنة لأخرى
خلاصة القول هو أن إجمالى حقوق المساهمين لشركة العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية هو مبلغ 232.604.375 جنيه
وبذلك يمكننا بسهولة حساب القيمة الدفترية للسهم فى 31-12-2008
وهذا بقسمة حقوق المساهمين ÷ عدد الأسهم
إذن القيمة الدفترية للسهم = 232.604.375 ÷ 207.742.350 = 1.12 جنيه
وبصفة عامة طالما أن القيمة الدفترية للسهم أكبر من القيمة الإسمية له
فهذا يدل على أن الشركة لديها أرباح مرحلة وإحتياطيات يمكنها إستخدامها فى إجراء توسعات أو إستحواذات أو القيام بعمل توزيعات للمساهمين سواء فى صورة نقدية أو عينية
ورغم أن تلك الإحتياطيات والأرباح لا زالت صغيرة
لكن لا يجب أن ننسى أن الشركة لا زالت فى بداية الطريق الطويل للوصول إلى المكانة المرموقة التى تهدف إليها
وبالتأكيد الشركة تسير حاليا فى الطريق السليم لتحقيق طموحاتها وطموحات المستثمرين فيها 
وهذا ليس كلامى بل دلالات الأرقام الظاهرة أمام حضراتكم
والأن وبعد تحليل عناصر الميزانية العمومية للشركة فى 31 ديسمبر 2008 والتى وضحت لنا أن أداء الشركة المالى رائع بالفعل
نأتى الأن إلى تحليل قائمة الدخل عن السنة المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008
أظهرت قائمة الدخل لشركة العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية عن الفترة 
من 1-1-2008 حتى 31-12-2008 تحقيق الشركة لصافى ربح قدره مبلغ 27.668.508 جنيه
وبتحليل عناصر هذا الرقم يتضح لنا الأتى :-
- بلغت إيرادات النشاط خلال 2008 مبلغ 12.485.618 جنيه
فى حين لم يكن هناك أى إيرادات نشاط خلال 2007
وهذا يدل على أن القطار قد بدأ إنطلاقه بالفعل والشركة بدأت تدخل السوق وتحقق أرباح متعلقة بنشاطها الأساسى فى مجال المقاولات
وليس مجرد تحقيق إيرادات إستثمارات فقط ( كما كان الوضع فى 2007 )
- بلغت تكاليف النشاط 1.291.600 جنيه
وبالتالى ظهر مجمل الربح للشركة خلال 2008 بمبلغ 11.194.018 جنيه
فى حين لم يكن هناك أى مجمل ربح خلال 2007 حيث كانت كل إيرادات الشركة من إستثمارات غير متعلقة بنشاطها الأساسى فى مجال المقاولات
وهذا يؤكد كلامى السابق بأن قطار الشركة قد إنطلق بالفعل
- بلغت المصاريف الإدارية والعمومية خلال 2008 مبلغ 512.225 جنيه
فى حين كانت تلك المصاريف فى 2007 مبلغ 983.030 جنيه
وهذا يدل على نجاح الشركة فى ترشيد مصروفاتها العمومية رغم زيادة حجم أعمالها وهذا أمر يصب فى صالح الشركة بلا شك
- بلغ إهلاك الأصول الثابتة خلال 2008 مبلغ 2.034 جنيه فى حين لم يكن هناك أى إهلاكات خلال 2007 نظرا لعدم بدء النشاط الفعلى للشركة
- بلغت إيرادات الإستثمارات خلال 2008 مبلغ 10.840.964 جنيه
وبلغت الإيرات الأخرى والفوائد الدائنة خلال 2008 مبلغ 6.147.785 جنيه
- بلغ نصيب السهم من الأرباح خلال 2008 مبلغ 13 قرش
وهذا الرقم هو ما يسمى بربحية السهم ويتم حسابه بقسمة 
ربح العام ÷ عدد الأسهم
ربحية السهم = 27.668.508 ÷ 207.742.350 = 13 قرش
- يمكننا الأن حساب مضاعف ربحية السهم بقسمة السعر السوقى للسهم (وهو يبلغ 88 قرش وفقا لإغلاق الثلاثاء 10-2-2009 ) ÷ ربحية السهم
إذن مضاعف ربحية سهم العربية للإستثمارات والتنمية = 88 ÷ 13 = 6.8
وهو رقم صغير خاصة إذا وضعنا فى الإعتبار أن الشركة لا زالت تبدأ أولى خطواتها فى السوق بعد توقف دام لسنوات طويلة ومن المتوقع - بل أن ما يحدث بالفعل - هو أن أرباح الشركة تتضاعف من سنة لأخرى
إذن الموقف الأن بالنسبة لهذه الشركة هو ليس مجرد نمو متوقع فى الأرباح بل أن الأمر هو تضاعف متوقع فى الأرباح وتحقيق قفزات كبيرة جدا متوقعة للأرباح فى الفترات القادمة
وهذا ما تؤكده تعاقدات الشركة بالمليارات والتى لمسناها بالفعل فى الأونة الأخيرة
أخيرا نقول أن أرقام الشركة فى 2008 تؤكد صحة نظرتى - ماليا - للشركة 
وأستطيع أن أقول أن سهم الشركة فى هذه الأسعار المتدنية التى يتداول بها الأن يحمل فرصة إستثمارية ممتازة للمستثمر طويل الأجل

----------


## نور المصرى

- ارتفاع ارباح العربية للاستثمارات لاكثر من 60 % 
- ارتفاع حقوق المساهمين الى 232.604.375 مليون جنيه مصرى 
- أرباح النشاط تتحطى نسبة 5% من رأس المال 
- حقوق المساهمين تزيد عن رأس المال المصدر والمدفوع عن السنة المالية المنتهية 2008[/CENTER][/COLOR][/SIZE]  
[SIZE="3"][COLOR="DarkGreen"][CENTER]منقول من منتدى الشركة

----------


## نور المصرى

القوائم المالية للشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية عن السنة المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2008[/COLOR][/SIZE]    
[SIZE="3"][COLOR="DarkGreen"]منقول  من منتدى الشركة

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك الأى سى 0.97  
اللى ماخدتش فى الأى سى 
ياخد ويجمد قلبه
لسه قدامها كتير

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى دعمه الأن 0.91 كسره خروج

----------


## نور المصرى

إخترقنا الأن المفاومة بنقاط قليلة 
يلزم مزيد من الزخم والفوليوم ليتأكد الكسر الصحيح حتى لا يكون فخ 
السوق الأن 3694

----------


## mannon

بعت اى سى انهاردة 1.04 اية رأى حضرتك ؟

----------


## mannon

واية رأى حضرتك فى اليكو ، انا شارية من ايام الاكتتاب ، يعنى واقف عليا بحوالى 9 جنية ، وعاوز اعمل تريده علية  تقرب الخساير دى ، معلش بقى طولت عليك

----------


## arwa

أ/ نور    
 ماهى اهداف شينى فى الفترة القادمه

----------


## نور المصرى

> بعت اى سى انهاردة 1.04 اية رأى حضرتك ؟

 غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااان

----------


## نور المصرى

> واية رأى حضرتك فى اليكو ، انا شارية من ايام الاكتتاب ، يعنى واقف عليا بحوالى 9 جنية ، وعاوز اعمل تريده علية  تقرب الخساير دى ، معلش بقى طولت عليك

 إعمل متوسط شرائى عند 1.75
وسيبه

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/ نور    
>  ماهى اهداف شينى فى الفترة القادمه

 من 8 إلى 9.25

----------


## mannon

> غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااان

  :Cry Smile:  وانا الى افتكرت نفسى ناصح 
 طيب ياستاذ نور معلش ،  لو عاوز اشترية تانى ايى احسن سعر

----------


## نور المصرى

> وانا الى افتكرت نفسى ناصح 
>  طيب ياستاذ نور معلش ،  لو عاوز اشترية تانى ايى احسن سعر

 حاول تاخد ولو بفرق العموله

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت مصطفى شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى شراء
ماحدش يخاف ويبيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> إيه أى سى شراء
> ماحدش يخاف ويبيع

 مش خايفين  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مش خايفين

 حبيبى يا أبو سمره :Eh S(7):  
أنا عارفك  مستثمر  طويل النفس  :Big Grin:  
وأنت اللى   هاتجيب داغ الميكر ده :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيبى يا أبو سمره 
> أنا عارفك  مستثمر  طويل النفس  
> وأنت اللى   هاتجيب داغ الميكر ده

 المهم هيكون سنة كام ؟؟؟؟  :Big Grin: 
عشان نعرف نضبط النفس

----------


## mannon

> حاول تاخد ولو بفرق العموله

 شكرا يا استاذنا لاهتمامك ، وانا اشتريت تانى انهارة تقريبا بنفس السعر 
ويامسهل  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> المهم هيكون سنة كام ؟؟؟؟ 
> عشان نعرف نضبط النفس

 مش كتير
6 شهور حاتقق ربح طيب 
ونصيحة بعد جنى الأرباح سيب حتة صغيرة قوى بعدها للزمن يعنى 1000 أو 2000
4 أو 6 سنوات يعنى إنساهم من حساباتك

----------


## نور المصرى

اليوم جنى أرباح خفيف للغاية وهانرد إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى شراء فى هذه المنطقه جيد جدا 
أول هدف 1.40

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش كتير
> 6 شهور حاتقق ربح طيب 
> ونصيحة بعد جنى الأرباح سيب حتة صغيرة قوى بعدها للزمن يعنى 1000 أو 2000
> 4 أو 6 سنوات يعنى إنساهم من حساباتك

 انا سيباهم وناسيهم اصلا بس خايف انسى الكل 4 او 6 سنوات  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا سيباهم وناسيهم اصلا بس خايف انسى الكل 4 او 6 سنوات

 مش بقولك إنت اللى هاتجيب داغ الميكر ده :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق ممكن يرد فى أى وقت 
كسر 3500 خروج

----------


## نور المصرى

اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة تعلن عن شراء 2 مليون سهم خزينة  
اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة (OCIC) 
18 فبراير 2009 11:07 ص 
خاص (أراب فاينانس) - اعلنت شركة اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة (OCIC) في بيان الي البورصة عن شراء 2,000,000 (اسهم محلية وشهادات ايداع دولية) ,و ذاك خلال الفترة من 18/02/2009 الى 17/03/2009.

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله 
أثبتت 91 دعم أى سى وإرتد منه بجدارة 
بالتوفيق

----------


## sadk

السلام عليكم
انا اسف مداخله بايخه بس انا سبق وارسلت سؤال لدار الافتاء عن التعامل فى بورصة الاسهم وكانت اجابتهم انها.................. يارب تكون الاجابه وصلت
وانا اسف مره تانيه
بس الساكت عن الحق .............................. 
شكرا لكم

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
كل واحد يحافظ على أسهمه 
السوق فيه تجميع غبى
كل اللى بيحصل ده من باب مجاملة الأسواق العالمية 
جامل تجامل تكسب محبة الناس  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> انا اسف مداخله بايخه بس انا سبق وارسلت سؤال لدار الافتاء عن التعامل فى بورصة الاسهم وكانت اجابتهم انها.................. يارب تكون الاجابه وصلت
> وانا اسف مره تانيه
> بس الساكت عن الحق .............................. 
> شكرا لكم

 أهلا بك يا أخى 
ولا بايخة ولا حاجه
أنت باحث عن الحق 
لكن الأسهم عبارة عن أنك تكون شريك فى شركة ما 
يقول الدكتور سامي بن إبراهيم السويلم- من علماء المملكة العربية السعودية-:-   
شراء وبيع أسهم الشركات يتوقف حكمه على أمرين:
(1) طبيعة الشركة ونشاطها وتعاملاتها.  
 نوع العقد المبرم على السهم.
فالشركات التي تعمل في مجالات مشروعة ولا تتعامل بالربا أو غيره من التعاملات المحرمة، شراء أسهمها وبيعها جائز.  
أما إذا كانت الشركة تعمل في مجال محرم، مثل إصدار الأفلام الماجنة والأغاني المحرمة، أو إنتاج أو تسويق مواد محرمة كالخمور والخنزير والميتة ونحوها، أو تعمل في مجال التأمين التجاري أو القمار، أو الربا مثل البنوك، فيحرم شراء أسهم هذه الشركات.والميتة ونحوها، أو تعمل في مجال التأمين التجاري أو القمار، أو الربا مثل البنوك، فيحرم شراء أسهم هذه الشركات. 
أما إذا كان نشاط الشركة مشروعاً لكنها تتعامل بالربا لغرض التمويل فحسب، فهذا مما فصل فيه الفقهاء المعاصرون، نظراً لعموم البلوى بالربا اليوم، مع حاجة الناس لقنوات استثمارية لتنمية أموالهم. واجتهدوا في تحديد نسبة معينة من أصول الشركة يتسامح في أن تكون ممولة بالربا، وهي الثلث، بحيث تكون المديونية الربوية لا تتجاوز ثلث أصول الشركة. وهذا محض اجتهاد مبني على المصلحة، وإلا فإن الربا قليله وكثيره محرم بالنص والإجماع. 
وأخذاً بهذا الاجتهاد فلا بأس من التعامل بأسهم شركات نشاطها مشروع، على ألا تتجاوز مديونيتها الربوية ثلث أصولها، وفق أحدث قوائم الميزانية الصادرة عنها. وفي هذه الحالة يجب على المستثمر إخراج ما يقابل هذه المديونية الربوية من الأرباح. فإذا كانت المديونية تعادل ثلث الأصول، فيجب إخراج ثلث الأرباح الموزعة تبعاً لذلك. [1]  
وإذا كان نشاط الشركة اختلط فيه الحلال بالحرام، بحيث إنها تسوق أو تنتج منتجات محرمة ومشروعة، فالعبرة بالغالب. وفي تحديد نسبة الغالب أيضاً اجتهاد بألا يتجاوز الإيراد المحرم نسبة معينة من إجمالي الإيرادات، يقدره البعض بـ 5% إلى 10%. وهذا كالذي سبقه، محض اجتهاد، وإلا فإن ثمن المحرم محرم قل أو كثر. وأخذاً بهذا الاجتهاد يجب إخراج ما يقابل هذه النسبة من الأرباح الموزعة.الغالب أيضاً اجتهاد بألا يتجاوز الإيراد المحرم نسبة معينة من إجمالي الإيرادات، يقدره البعض بـ 5% إلى 10%. وهذا كالذي سبقه، محض اجتهاد، وإلا فإن ثمن المحرم محرم قل أو كثر. وأخذاً بهذا الاجتهاد يجب إخراج ما يقابل هذه النسبة من الأرباح الموزعة.  
أما من حيث نوع العقد المبرم، فالمشروع هو البيع والشراء، أما الخيارات (options) أو المستقبليات (futures) فهي ممنوعة، لأنها من القمار المحرم شرعاً. والعلم عند الله تعالى.ممنوعة، لأنها من القمار المحرم شرعاً. والعلم عند الله تعالى.  
والله أعلم

----------


## نور المصرى

بس لو كسرنا 3500 مش حلو

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى 
بلإختراق 1.08 
يبقى عمل فلير سوينج إيجابى هدفه 1.39

----------


## sadk

> أهلا بك يا أخى 
> ولا بايخة ولا حاجه
> أنت باحث عن الحق 
> لكن الأسهم عبارة عن أنك تكون شريك فى شركة ما 
> يقول الدكتور سامي بن إبراهيم السويلم- من علماء المملكة العربية السعودية-:-   
> شراء وبيع أسهم الشركات يتوقف حكمه على أمرين:
> (1) طبيعة الشركة ونشاطها وتعاملاتها.  
> نوع العقد المبرم على السهم.
> فالشركات التي تعمل في مجالات مشروعة ولا تتعامل بالربا أو غيره من التعاملات المحرمة، شراء أسهمها وبيعها جائز.  
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على ردك اخى الكريم نور وجزاك الله خيرا عليه 
انت ف مجال بورصة الاسهم قد يكون ليس لديك خيار فى اختيار الشركه على اساس نشاطها اى هل تعمل فى الربا وما يتعلق به او لا كما انه من الممكن ان يدفعك هذا للتعامل مع البورصات العالميه واعتقد انها كلها لها معاملات ربويه من ناحيه او اخرى
انا استاذى كنت انوى التعامل فى بورصات الاسهم واتخذت القرار فعلا ولكن امتنعت بسبب فتوى دار الافتاء  
لا اريد ان اخرج موضوعك من المراد منه ولكن كانت نصيحه وراى سبق ومر عليا احببت ان اشرككم فيه 
تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> كل واحد يحافظ على أسهمه 
> السوق فيه تجميع غبى
> كل اللى بيحصل ده من باب مجاملة الأسواق العالمية 
> جامل تجامل تكسب محبة الناس

 
الحمد لله
السوق أثبت قوه عند 3500

----------


## Dr_nono

صباح الفل يا استاذ نور 
المؤشر ثبت فوق 3500 فعلا بس الداو عمل لو جديد يوم الجمعة وشكله وحش قوي فهل تعتقد ان احنا نمشي عكس الاسواق بره

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق فيه رمى غريب
وخصوصا من قطاع الإسكان

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا استاذ نور 
> المؤشر ثبت فوق 3500 فعلا بس الداو عمل لو جديد يوم الجمعة وشكله وحش قوي فهل تعتقد ان احنا نمشي عكس الاسواق بره

 إحنا قولنا من فتره إننا هاننفصل بشكل مؤقت عن الأسواق الخارجية
وهو ما يتحقق هذه الأيام

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى لم يأكد إختراق 1.08 بعد  
لو ماقدرش يعدى النهارده 1.11
نخرج بجزء ونعمل فيه تريده
وممكن نجيبه تانى مابين 1.00ج إلى 1.04

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا استاذ نور 
> المؤشر ثبت فوق 3500 فعلا بس الداو عمل لو جديد يوم الجمعة وشكله وحش قوي فهل تعتقد ان احنا نمشي عكس الاسواق بره

  

> إحنا قولنا من فتره إننا هاننفصل بشكل مؤقت عن الأسواق الخارجية
> وهو ما يتحقق هذه الأيام

 بس برضه الإنفصال هايكون نسبى مش بالكامل 
يعنى مثلا أمريكا واقعه إحنا ننزل 50أو 70 نقطه مش هاننهار وراها بالكامل

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى ودعم 1.01 أوقفه 
فرصه للشراء ووقف الخسارة كسر 1ج

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق هايرد إن شاء الله 
ماحدش يفرط بأسهمه بالرخيص

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق لو قفل اليوم وغدا فوق 3500 هاتبقى إشارة جديه للصعود

----------


## نور المصرى

المصدر : جريدة البورصة اليوم 25/2/2009 
علمت مصادرنا الخاصة عن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية العادية والغير عادية لشركة الاستثمار العقارى العربى اليكو خلال 15 يوم من تاريخة والتى تتضمن عددا من القرارات الهامة :-
1- اعتماد الميزانية العمومية والتى تتضمن ارباح السنة المالية 2008 والتى ستكون بمثابة مفاجأة مذهلة للجميع .
2- الاعلان عن موعد دخول المقصورة رسميا بعد اعتماد الميزانية وذلك بصفة نهائية .
3- الموافقة على توزيع سهم مجانى لكل سهم .
4- الاعلان عن موعد الاكتتاب الجديد 1.5 سهم لكل سهم .
5- الاعلان عن المشروعات الجديدة والتى تتجاوز قيمتها 2.6 مليار جنيه مصرى .
6- اجراء العديد من التغيرات الهيكلية فى مجلس إدارة الشركة وذلك بعد وجود ضغوط من الهيئه العامة لسوق المال نتيجة وجود شكاوى عديدة من جانب مساهمى الشركة واتى اتهمت مجلس 
الادارة بالتربح من خلال المضاربة على السهم

----------


## mannon

> المصدر : جريدة البورصة اليوم 25/2/2009 
> علمت مصادرنا الخاصة عن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية العادية والغير عادية لشركة الاستثمار العقارى العربى اليكو خلال 15 يوم من تاريخة والتى تتضمن عددا من القرارات الهامة :-
> 1- اعتماد الميزانية العمومية والتى تتضمن ارباح السنة المالية 2008 والتى ستكون بمثابة مفاجأة مذهلة للجميع .
> 2- الاعلان عن موعد دخول المقصورة رسميا بعد اعتماد الميزانية وذلك بصفة نهائية .
> 3- الموافقة على توزيع سهم مجانى لكل سهم .
> 4- الاعلان عن موعد الاكتتاب الجديد 1.5 سهم لكل سهم .
> 5- الاعلان عن المشروعات الجديدة والتى تتجاوز قيمتها 2.6 مليار جنيه مصرى .
> 6- اجراء العديد من التغيرات الهيكلية فى مجلس إدارة الشركة وذلك بعد وجود ضغوط من الهيئه العامة لسوق المال نتيجة وجود شكاوى عديدة من جانب مساهمى الشركة واتى اتهمت مجلس 
> الادارة بالتربح من خلال المضاربة على السهم

  :Hands:

----------


## Dr_nono

ايه اي سي فيها بياع جامد النهارده ياتري جني الارباح ممكن يودينا لغاية فين  :016:

----------


## arwa

شينى اليوم على كام بيع

----------


## نور المصرى

بيـان بالشركات المدرجة فى المؤشر egx70   
* قناة السويس لتوطين التكنولوجيا
* بيراميزا للفنادق والقرىالسياحية 
* الجيزةالعامة للمقاولات والاستثمارالعقارى
* النصر للأعمال المدنية
* المصرية لتطوير صناعة البناء (ليفت سلاب مصر )
* الخليجية الكندية للاستثمار العقاري العربي 
*النيل للكبريت والمساكن الخشبية الجاهزة 
* دلتا للانشاء والتعمير 
* القاهرة للدواجن
* المصرية للدواجن
* المنصورة للدواجن 
* الصعيد العامة للمقاولات 
* المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير 
* المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم 
* الغربية الاسلامية للتنمية العمرانية 
* القاهره للإستثمار والتنمية العقاريه 
* مصر للزيوت و الصابون
* روبكس لتصنيع البلاستيك 
* الوطنية للزجاج والبلور 
* الدلتا للسكر 
* الالومنيوم العربية 
* النصر لصناعة المحولات - الماكو 
* القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية
* النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد
* النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية 
* مطاحن شرق الدلتا 
* مطاحن مصر العليا 
* مطاحن مصر الوسطي
* مطاحن ومخابز شمال القاهرة 
* مطاحن وسط وغرب الدلتا 
* العامة للصوامع والتخزين 
* الشرقية للدخان - ايسترن كومباني 
* المصرية الدولية للصناعات الدوائية - ايبيكو 
* جلاكسو سميثكلاين 
* مصر لصناعة الكيماويات 
* البويات والصناعات الكيماوية - باكين 
* غاز مصر 
* العز للسيراميك و البورسلين - الجوهره 
* العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني 
* العربية للخزف - اراسمكو 
* السويس للاسمنت 
* مصر بنى سويف للاسمنت 
* مصر للالومنيوم
* الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للانشاء والتعمير - ايكون 
* الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع 
* سماد مصر (ايجيفرت) 
* شمال الصعيد للتنمية والانتاج الزراعى (نيوداب) 
* بنك التمويل المصري السعودي 
*البنك الوطني للتنمية 
* البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات 
* بنك التعمير والاسكان 
* بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصري - بالدولار 
* بنك كريدي اجريكول مصر 
* البنك الاهلي سوستية جنرال 
* بنك قناة السويس 
* بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصرية بالجنية 
* الدلتا للتأمين 
* جى بى اوتو 
* التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية 
* الشمس للاسكان والتعمير 
* مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري 
* المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى
* الزيوت المستخلصة ومنتجاتها 
* الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج (سبينالكس) 
* العرفة للاستثمارات والاستشارات 
* راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات 
* الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية
* ليسيكو مصر
* اسمنت سيناء

----------


## ehabpopo

مشكووووووووووور جدا .. وعلى فكرة انا مستثمر فى بورصة الاوراق المالية المصرية ... واتمنى اشوف المزيد من التحليلات

----------


## mannon

استاذ نور صباح الفل
ياترى اية توقعاتك حضرتك لسهم لكح الفترة الجاية

----------


## نور المصرى

> مشكووووووووووور جدا .. وعلى فكرة انا مستثمر فى بورصة الاوراق المالية المصرية ... واتمنى اشوف المزيد من التحليلات

 مرحبا بك معنا :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى 
دعم 0.99 قرش 
مقاومة أولى 1.08
مقاومة ثانية 1.15 
هدف قريب 1.38

----------


## Dr_nono

استاذ نور  صباح الفل 
ايهما تعتقد افضل حاليا لكح ام ايه اي سي

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور  صباح الفل 
> ايهما تعتقد افضل حاليا لكح ام ايه اي سي

 إيه أى سى على المدى القريب والمتوسط والطويل
جيد جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور صباح الفل
> ياترى اية توقعاتك حضرتك لسهم لكح الفترة الجاية

 أخر مره طلعت منه لما كسر 1.28 قرش ومن ساعتها مش متابعه
بس أى سى أحسن
بدل بيه

----------


## moon gir

هل الاسهم المصريه افضل من العملات وشكرا ليكم جميعااا

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى كان بيسأل عن لكح 
جائنى معلومات 
عن حركة صعودية قادمة

----------


## نور المصرى

> هل الاسهم المصريه افضل من العملات وشكرا ليكم جميعااا

 دى ليها مميزات ودى ليها مميزات 
تقف عليك إنت ومدى إستيعابك لحركة السوق وتفاعلك معها

----------


## Dr_nono

> اللى كان بيسأل عن لكح 
> جائنى معلومات 
> عن حركة صعودية قادمة

 شكرا يا باشا  :015:  هل فيه مستهدف معين  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا يا باشا  هل فيه مستهدف معين

 للأسف حتى الأن لا

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى لو ماقدرش يقفل فوق 1.03 النهارده
يبقى نبيع ونستناه 0.93

----------


## mannon

> اللى كان بيسأل عن لكح 
> جائنى معلومات 
> عن حركة صعودية قادمة

 انا دلوقتى فعلا فهمت  معنى الكلام الى موجود فى توقيع حضرتك  :No3:  ، ونتيجة انى مش متابع كويس مشفتش المشاركة دى وبعت كل اسهم لكح فى حوالى 1.14 وبشوف انهاردة اسعار الاقفال اتصدمت ، وقررت انى هتابع موضوعك يوميا ومش هعدى مشاركة بأذن اللة

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا دلوقتى فعلا فهمت  معنى الكلام الى موجود فى توقيع حضرتك  ، ونتيجة انى مش متابع كويس مشفتش المشاركة دى وبعت كل اسهم لكح فى حوالى 1.14 وبشوف انهاردة اسعار الاقفال اتصدمت ، وقررت انى هتابع موضوعك يوميا ومش هعدى مشاركة بأذن اللة

 - سوق الأوراق المالية يحتاج مرونه شديدة وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار  
قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
خد أى سى بداله فى أى نزله ليه وماتتوقعش نزله جامده  1.92-1.96
سينطلق قريبا جدا بطريقة جميله
وسيكون فيه تعويض لكل خاسر :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا يا باشا  هل فيه مستهدف معين

  

> للأسف حتى الأن لا

 لو عدى منتطقه 1.50 إلى 1.70 
هانشوفه 2.20-2.40

----------


## Dr_nono

> لو عدى منتطقه 1.50 إلى 1.70 
> هانشوفه 2.20-2.40

 شكرا يا باشا وعلي فكره فيه اشاعة ان تسوية لكح ستعلن يوم الثلاثاء القادم

----------


## mannon

> - سوق الأوراق المالية يحتاج مرونه شديدة وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار  
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> خد أى سى بداله فى أى نزله ليه وماتتوقعش نزله جامده 1.92-1.96
> سينطلق قريبا جدا بطريقة جميله
> وسيكون فيه تعويض لكل خاسر

 بأذن اللة هو دة الى هعملة

----------


## Dr_nono

> - سوق الأوراق المالية يحتاج مرونه شديدة وسرعة فى إتخاذ القرار  
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> خد أى سى بداله فى أى نزله ليه وماتتوقعش نزله جامده 1.92-1.96
> سينطلق قريبا جدا بطريقة جميله
> وسيكون فيه تعويض لكل خاسر

 طبعا يا باشا انت تقصد 92. - 96.  :Wink Smile:  وربنا يكرم ويعدي 2 جنيه كمان بس كان فيه سؤال مهم انا شايف ان ممكن من الاسبوع القادم نبتدي نتأثر بالاسواق الخارجية فهل تفتكر ممكن سوق خارج يمشي لوحده لان فيه نسبة سيولة عالية واعتقد ان فيه مضاربين كبار ولا كله حيبقي اتجاه واحد

----------


## mahmoudh7

تسري شائعات في السوق عن تصرف غريب من عدلي ايوب هوى بسعر اسهم رمكو للأنشاء والتعمير  حيث دارت الاخبار عن عرضة لضمان سداد 300 مليون جنية من ديون رامي لكح مقابل شراء فيلا لرامي لكح في شرم الشيخ  ولكن بنك القاهرة رفض هذا الاقتراح  مما ادى لتهاوي سعر مجموعة لكح بالاضافة لسعر شركة رمكو   حيث وضع عدلي ايوب نفسة في الشبهات بعلاقتة برامي لكح  فهل يوجد لدى احد منكم اي معلومات عن الموضوع

----------


## Dr_nono

> تسري شائعات في السوق عن تصرف غريب من عدلي ايوب هوى بسعر اسهم رمكو للأنشاء والتعمير  حيث دارت الاخبار عن عرضة لضمان سداد 300 مليون جنية من ديون رامي لكح مقابل شراء فيلا لرامي لكح في شرم الشيخ  ولكن بنك القاهرة رفض هذا الاقتراح  مما ادى لتهاوي سعر مجموعة لكح بالاضافة لسعر شركة رمكو   حيث وضع عدلي ايوب نفسة في الشبهات بعلاقتة برامي لكح   فهل يوجد لدى احد منكم اي معلومات عن الموضوع

 اخي محمود  اولا الموضوع كله حاليا في بنك مصر بنك القاهرة خلاص الموضوع ماباقاش تبعه ثانيا وهي مجرد رؤية وليس اخبار فان عدلي عمل اكتتاب للناس بسعر 10 جنيه للسهم واعتقد كان الهدف الاساسي من الاكتتاب ايجاد سيوله للدخول في اتفاقات معينه مع لكح وده اللي حصل اولا شراء الفندق ثم حصة شركة الطيران والسوق ساعد عدلي في انه يلم الاسهم دي تاني من الناس بالسعر اللي هو عاوزه واعتقد انه حيفضل يضغط ويلم اسهم خزينة ويعدمها ولما توصل عدد الاسهم لعدد معين هو عاوزه يبتدي يطلع بالورقه وساعتها حتكون سيولة الورقة في السوق قليلة وده حيساعده يطلع بيها زي ما هو عاوز بس اعتقد السيناريو ده عاوز وقت طويل شوية  تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> طبعا يا باشا انت تقصد 92. - 96.  وربنا يكرم ويعدي 2 جنيه كمان بس كان فيه سؤال مهم انا شايف ان ممكن من الاسبوع القادم نبتدي نتأثر بالاسواق الخارجية فهل تفتكر ممكن سوق خارج يمشي لوحده لان فيه نسبة سيولة عالية واعتقد ان فيه مضاربين كبار ولا كله حيبقي اتجاه واحد

 فعلا 0.92  اسف غلطه مطبعية  :Asvc:  
أنا كنت قولت إن سوقنا مش هايتأثر بنسبة كبيرة 
وده شوفنها الأيام الماضية 
السوق فيه تجميع منذ فتره طويله
وده باين على المؤشرات بقوه 
سوق خارج هايبدأ الجيم ويتبعه سوق داخل

----------


## نور المصرى

تحذير 
ماحدش يشترى فى لكح الأن
ومن معه كسر 1.15 خروج فورى 
أخبار سيئه عليه

----------


## نور المصرى

القاهرة إسكان بيجنى أرباح
وبايونييرز يتأهل للإنطلاق هو وجنوب الوادى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع
إستمرار صعود السوق إن شاء الله حتى منطقه 4100-4150
المفروض هناك نكون جنينا أرباح ونكون بره السوق ونشف هانعمل إيه ساعتها

----------


## mannon

صباح الورد ياستاذ نور ومتابعين مع حضرتك
انا لحد دلوقتى لسة مشترتش فى اى سى ؟ لسة مجتلوش نزلة اقدر اشترى فيها

----------


## نور المصرى

غدا الخميس
ومحتمل جنى الأرباح وتقفيل الكريدت
الحذر واجب

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الورد ياستاذ نور ومتابعين مع حضرتك
> انا لحد دلوقتى لسة مشترتش فى اى سى ؟ لسة مجتلوش نزلة اقدر اشترى فيها

 إشترى فى جنى أرباح الغد 
وعموما حتى لو ريحت شوية بعدالشراء ماتقلقش 
دعم 0.97-0.94

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع   
الأن السوق طاير بسبب إنشاء وتليكوم ومافيش أسعار إتحركت بشكل فعلى يناهز إرتفاع الكيس
أسهم المضاربات وأسهم شركات إعادة الهيكلة عشان القرار الجديد
ستشهد مضاربات وصعود عنيفة
منهم النيل للكبريت والألمونيوم العربية 
نتابع سويا السوق

----------


## عبده المصرى

*مساء الفل ابو الانوار
اخبار سوق خارج ايه شايف السوق الرسمى انطلق وبقوة وسوق خارج بينطلق لتحت بهدوء ،،،*

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى تحرك والحمد لله بفوليوم جميل 30 مليون
أول هدف 1.35

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت مصطفى شكله هايطلع بقوه اليوم 
طلبات قبل الجلسة بتقول كده

----------


## mannon

الحمد للة سوق خارج بدأ يتحرك

----------


## هيثم السعيد

اولا السلام عليكم اخى نور 
اشكركلى هذا الموضوع الشيق وبارك الله فيك على هذا ىالمجهود
لو تسمح لى اخى اريد وجهه نظرك على بعض الاسهم لو سمحت
اولا    الغربيه الاسلاميه
ثانيا    الخليجيه الكندىه
ثالثا   المشروعات   وAIC 
طبعا بعد اذنك ولو عندك وقت    واسف جداا للاطاله

----------


## نور المصرى

> اولا السلام عليكم اخى نور 
> اشكركلى هذا الموضوع الشيق وبارك الله فيك على هذا ىالمجهود
> لو تسمح لى اخى اريد وجهه نظرك على بعض الاسهم لو سمحت
> اولا    الغربيه الاسلاميه
> ثانيا    الخليجيه الكندىه
> ثالثا   المشروعات   وAIC 
> طبعا بعد اذنك ولو عندك وقت    واسف جداا للاطاله

 أهلا بك 
المشروعات تصريف من 35ج
وتجميع مره أخرى من مناطق 30.5-31.5
AIC مقاومات 1.23-1.35
دعم  1.08
وعلى المدى المتوسط  والطويل سهم واعد جدا 
الكندية مضاربات على قرار إعادة الهيكله
الغربية مش متابعها هابقى أبص عليها وأقولك

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أهلا بك 
> المشروعات تصريف من 35ج
> وتجميع مره أخرى من مناطق 30.5-31.5
> AIC مقاومات 1.23-1.35
> دعم  1.08
> وعلى المدى المتوسط  والطويل سهم واعد جدا 
> الكندية مضاربات على قرار إعادة الهيكله
> الغربية مش متابعها هابقى أبص عليها وأقولك

 
اولا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى انا فعلا تعبتك معايا  
ربنا يكرمك       
اتمنى ان اكون معك فى هذا الموضوع الراءع  
لديك رساله على الخاص

----------


## نور المصرى

> اولا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى انا فعلا تعبتك معايا  
> ربنا يكرمك       
> اتمنى ان اكون معك فى هذا الموضوع الراءع  
> لديك رساله على الخاص

 المهم تكون بعت المشروعات قرب 35

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> المهم تكون بعت المشروعات قرب 35

 
فى ناس كثير اوى بتقول فيها للاربعين 
انا ختها امبارح كريديت

----------


## نور المصرى

> فى ناس كثير اوى بتقول فيها للاربعين 
> انا ختها امبارح كريديت

 بإختراق 35 بفوليوم فيها 62 مش 40 
بس أنا قولتلك تصريف من 35 وتتاخد مابين 30.5 إلى 31.5 
وجابت اليوم 32.5

----------


## سمير صيام

نور باشا
على حسب ما قريت اليوم ان الكابلات بتدرس توزيع 2.5 قرش لكل سهم
وتوزيع سهم مجانى لكل 20 سهم 
وطبعا القرار هيكون مع اجتماع الجمعية العمومية يوم 30 مارس ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا
> على حسب ما قريت اليوم ان الكابلات بتدرس توزيع 2.5 قرش لكل سهم
> وتوزيع سهم مجانى لكل 20 سهم 
> وطبعا القرار هيكون مع اجتماع الجمعية العمومية يوم 30 مارس ان شاء الله

 تمام ياباشا 
وخلى بالك لنا لقاء قريب
زى لقاء فرعون اللى فات 
هابقى أكلمك

----------


## اسلام العسيرى

استاذ نور 
الكابلات  متوقع ايه ليها الفتره الجايه والصعيد للمقاولا ت

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور 
> الكابلات  متوقع ايه ليها الفتره الجايه والصعيد للمقاولا ت

 الكابلات حركة صعودية قادمه معززه بقرارات الجمعية لتوزيع الأرباح 
الصعيد لما يعدى 1.26 ويغلق فوقيها بفوليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

المشروعات إرتد من 30.50
دعم جيد وشراء مع الإرتداد 
كسر 30 وقف خسارة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق متوجه لمنطقه المقاومة 4100-4250 
هناك نخفف محافظنا

----------


## هيثم السعيد

الاخ الفاضل نور 
ما رايك اول نقطه للمشروعات اخفف فيها ايه
ولو حبيت اخش تانى يكون فين  
سؤال   ما رايك فى اسكندريه لتداول الحاويات

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاخ الفاضل نور 
> ما رايك اول نقطه للمشروعات اخفف فيها ايه
> ولو حبيت اخش تانى يكون فين  
> سؤال   ما رايك فى اسكندريه لتداول الحاويات

 المشروعات مجنونة وهاتطير 
ممكن تبيع 42 وتاخد 39-40 
الأفضل تريدات تاخد على الدعوم 
الحاويات مش بطاله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى الكريم انا حاطط 50 الف فى سهم (العربيه لحليج الأقطان)  والسهم فى النازل انا كنت شاريه وهوه 7 جنيه تقريبا  ومش عارف اعمل ايه 
رأيى حضرتك ايه  وهل فى امل انو يطلع يوصل 7 بس؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى الكريم انا حاطط 50 الف فى سهم (العربيه لحليج الأقطان)  والسهم فى النازل انا كنت شاريه وهوه 7 جنيه تقريبا  ومش عارف اعمل ايه 
> رأيى حضرتك ايه  وهل فى امل انو يطلع يوصل 7 بس؟

 هو فيه نشاط فى قطاع الحليج حاليا 
سأنزل تحليل وافى عنها غدا إن شاء الله 
ولكن برجاء منك ومن الجميع
مراعاة وقف الخسارة حتى لا يحدث لكم ما حدث
وهذا ما ننبه عليه دائما

----------


## oraby17

اخى الغالى اوىى نور باشا ياترى اية رايك فى اليكو وتحليلك لة وهل نكمل احتفاظ ولا كفاية علية كدة

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى الغالى اوىى نور باشا ياترى اية رايك فى اليكو وتحليلك لة وهل نكمل احتفاظ ولا كفاية علية كدة

 أليكو إحتفاظ
أول هدف 2.20

----------


## نور المصرى

للأسف لن أكون متفرغ اليوم أيضا لتحليل عربية حليج 
غدا إن شاء الله 
وعموما حتى تحليل السهم 
مقاومات قوية مابين منطقة 4.10 إلى 4.60
إجتيازهم تحول فى مسار السهم

----------


## الغنيمى

قد وصلتنى رسالتك ومرورك على الموضوع ، وتم كتابة الرد بالموافقة  ، ولم يتم الأرسال لعدم وجود 50 مشاركة.  
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ نور   ---  مارأيك في الليكو   -   المستهدف - ومتي نبيع      ---------------- شكرا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

الله يكرم ويطلع الحليج لانو تاعبنى كتير ولكن ما هوه وقف الخساره

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله يكرم ويطلع الحليج لانو تاعبنى كتير ولكن ما هوه وقف الخساره

 وقف كسر 3ج

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

مستنى منك تحليل الحليج القطن يا نور باشا

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى ب 1.31 
الحمد لله 
ولسه الخير قادم ودخول المقصورة أيضا

----------


## Dr_nono

يا تري ايه اي سي لسه هدفها 1.38  :016:  ولا اصبح ابعد شويتين بعد شغل النهارده  :Wink Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

أحب أباركلكم مقدما على دخول أى سى المقصورة 
ننتظر الخبر الرسمى قريبا جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أحب أباركلكم مقدما على دخول أى سى المقصورة 
> ننتظر الخبر الرسمى قريبا جدا

 مبروك علينا ياغالى 
الميكر بتاعها قالك سمير زهقنى عايز اخرجه من السوق  :Big Grin:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مبروك علينا ياغالى 
> الميكر بتاعها قالك سمير زهقنى عايز اخرجه من السوق

 مبروك عليك وعلينا يا أبو سمره ياسكره 
وده جزاء كل صبور :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا تري ايه اي سي لسه هدفها 1.38  ولا اصبح ابعد شويتين بعد شغل النهارده

 الراجل ده بيحترم الفنى جدا 
بس عموما فيه مستهدفات للسهم 
1.39 - 1.65 - 2.10 - 2.45- 3 
دى مراحل السهم إن شاء الله 
لا صوت يعلو على صوت الشراء
لكن لا تشترى فىالمقاومات 
والمتاجره بربع الكمية فقط عشانالسهم لو جرى منك يبقى معاك برضه

----------


## mannon

> أى سى ب 1.31 
> الحمد لله 
> ولسه الخير قادم ودخول المقصورة أيضا

 اللة يكرمك يأخ نور  :015:  ، وعقبال الخبر الكبير :AA:

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

هوه ايه ال اي اى سى ده يا جماعه  وفين تحليل الحليج يانور باشا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

منين اقدر اشوف تشارتات البورصه المصريه والأسهم  هل فى برنامج بتيح ليا ده ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> منين اقدر اشوف تشارتات البورصه المصريه والأسهم  هل فى برنامج بتيح ليا ده ؟

  اتفضل  http://www.tickerchart.com/

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

يريت يا جماعه حد يقولى احمل برنامج يورينى تشارتات الاسهم المصريه كلها منين

----------


## سمير صيام

> هوه ايه ال اي اى سى ده يا جماعه  وفين تحليل الحليج يانور باشا

  

> يريت يا جماعه حد يقولى احمل برنامج يورينى تشارتات الاسهم المصريه كلها منين

 رابط البرنامج اديتهولك فى الموضوع التانى

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> اتفضل  http://www.tickerchart.com/

 
شكرا يا سمير باشا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى  1.78 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 
لقائنا عند 2.40

----------


## سمير صيام

> إيه أى سى  1.78 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 
> لقائنا عند 2.40

  
ايه رايك يانور نخرج عند 2.4 ولا استنى 3

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

نور باشا اخبار الحليج ايه

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا اخبار الحليج ايه

 أنا أسف طبعا إنى مانزلتش تحليل الحليج
بس بجد إعذرنى أنا مش قاعد على جهازى اليومين دول 
لكن الحليج توجه لمقاومة 4.60 كما نوهنا سلفا 
وقف خسار الأن كسر 4ج بفوليوم عالى 
وأعتقد مازال أماه الكثير لفوق بعد السيولة القوية التى دخلت

----------


## نور المصرى

> ايه رايك يانور نخرج عند 2.4 ولا استنى 3

 إستنى ال 3ج 
لو كمل وخلص البياع فى منطقه 2.40-2.55 
بس أول شمعه سودا يتباع

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى أرباح شديد فى السوق 
حافظ على ربحك وأجنى أرباحك

----------


## نور المصرى

****تحــــــذير هــــــــام  *****  
الأسبوع القادم قد نشهد  مضاربات عنيفة فى السوق وصعود قوى 
خصوصا أسهم المضاربات
لكن السوق فى حالة ضعف
وستكون صعود للتصريف
وسنشهد حالة تصحيح عنيفة فى السوق لأن السوق لم يصحح كما يجب حتى الأن
يجب الحذر من منتصف اللأسبوع
أنا عن نفسى سأكون خارج السوق تماما من يومى الثلاثاء والأربعاء
أسهم المضاربة
إيديال
أليكو
التعمير والإستشارات
ستشهد طفره سعرية نخرج فيها 
أى سى دعم ووقف خسارة كسر 1.55
هدف 2.10-2.40 
اللهم بلغت

----------


## ahmed taha

بارك الله اخ نور 
واعتقد انه فعلا أتي وقت قطف الثمار قبل ان تتساقط
واخذ باب الحذر عند 4450 
وكل توفيق للجميع

----------


## المغيري

بالتوفيق للجميع    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> بارك الله اخ نور 
> واعتقد انه فعلا أتي وقت قطف الثمار قبل ان تتساقط
> واخذ باب الحذر عند 4450 
> وكل توفيق للجميع

 أنت فين يامعلم
وفين شارتات إليوت الجميله 
غايب بقالك مده :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed taha

> أنت فين يامعلم
> وفين شارتات إليوت الجميله 
> غايب بقالك مده

 جاهزه تحت الطلب 
انا عيوني ليك يا نور يا نور البورصه المصريه  :Asvc:   
الشارت الاول ده الانتراداي
وقد آن اوان  وقت قطف الثمار  
والشارت الثاني النظره علي فريم الديلي  
في هناك رؤي اخري لليومي لكن ده اللي غالب ووقت اي جديد هرفعه ان شاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد منطقة مقاومة 1.95 - 2.05
ممكن تخفف الكمية عند أول إصتدام بالمقامة وترجع تاخدها تانى كتريده
متوسط الأجل 2.30 
الكابلات مقاومات على التوالى 1.40 - 1.60 - 1.95 
يجب إحترام المقاومات

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق الأن يشهد جنى الأرباح الذى حذرنا منه

----------


## ahmed taha

> جاهزه تحت الطلب 
> انا عيوني ليك يا نور يا نور البورصه المصريه   
> الشارت الاول ده الانتراداي
> وقد آن اوان  وقت قطف الثمار  
> والشارت الثاني النظره علي فريم الديلي  
> في هناك رؤي اخري لليومي لكن ده اللي غالب ووقت اي جديد هرفعه ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي

 تم الغاء نظره الدايلي وسنيسر علي خطي الانتراداي 
وننتظر فقط اكتمال البنيخ الخماسيه الاخيره لنشهد جني الارباح

----------


## ahmed taha

عفو رفعت شارت انتراداي لبياتان قديمه نوعا ما ولم انتبه الا الان 
هذا الشارت محدث الي الامس

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى مازال فى مراحل الشراء هدف نهائى 2.30 إلى 2.45

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك للجميع أى سى 
معلش مشغول عنكم اليومين دول عشان المعرض 
أى سى لو شهدنا أحجام تداول تفوق 50 مليون بإختراق 1.90 قد يتجاوز الهدف 2.40 ليصل ل 2.90 إن شاء الله

----------


## mannon

الله يبارك فيك يبو نور يجميل :AA: 
بس الله يخليك ممكن تقولى اية الى بيحصل فى لكح احسن هتحنن انا بعنة من 15 يوم بجنية و16 قرش :Cry Smile:

----------


## نور المصرى

فوليوم أى سى تقريبا 49 مليون فرقت بنط 
الأن 2ج 
مبروك على اللى معانا من أول الجيم 
وكما وعدناكم فيها ربح وتعويض إن شاء الله 
هدفنا 2.40 
وقد يتجاوز الهدف  إلى 2.90

----------


## mannon

الحمد للة جابها فى الاخر ، واللة انتا استاذ كبير

----------


## نور المصرى

> الله يبارك فيك يبو نور يجميل
> بس الله يخليك ممكن تقولى اية الى بيحصل فى لكح احسن هتحنن انا بعنة من 15 يوم بجنية و16 قرش

 
الله يبارك فيك 
لكح ياسيدى أعلن تسويته فىالقاهرة اليوم أمس 
هو الأن أوشك على إنهاء الموجه الدافعة الرئيسية 
قد تظهر بعد التصريف أخبار سيئة على السهم
إنه مايسواش والكلام ده
عشان يعمل موجه تصحيحية من ثلاث موجات 
يعنى مانشتريش خالص دلوقتى 
وممكن الأستاذ أحمد طه
ينزلنا تحليل أليوتى له

----------


## نور المصرى

خلى بالكو من القناة للتوكيلات
فيها شغل حلو

----------


## ahmed taha

> الله يبارك فيك 
> لكح ياسيدى أعلن تسويته فىالقاهرة اليوم أمس 
> هو الأن أوشك على إنهاء الموجه الدافعة الرئيسية 
> قد تظهر بعد التصريف أخبار سيئة على السهم
> إنه مايسواش والكلام ده
> عشان يعمل موجه تصحيحية من ثلاث موجات 
> يعنى مانشتريش خالص دلوقتى 
> وممكن الأستاذ أحمد طه
> ينزلنا تحليل أليوتى له

 من عيوني 
انا كنت نزلت شارت تعليمي من فتره عن السهم ده في منتدي اخر 
لكني لم اعلن اسمه وخاصه اني غير قادر علي اعطاء التوصيه 
لكن كان خير مثال للباترن النادر فيه 
نشوفه ونشوف احنا فين منه الان  
الشارت الاول اللي رفعته من فتره الجمال اللي فيه متمثل في ان ده احد انواع تصحيح DT فلت اتبعها موجه ثلاثيه اكس او بي 
ومن ثم ختم النشاط التصحيحي بالمثلثيه  
وكما ذكرت اخي ابراهيم ان السهم عمل خمس موجات لاعلي 
يعبهم ان الخامسه ممتده جدا 
وغالبا وبقول غالبا ان تصحيح الخامسه بيذهب الي الثانيه من الخامسه ذاتها حسب السهم الموضح 
اللي هيوافق نسبه تصحيح فيبوناتشي 78.6% ايضا  
وعامه الموجه الثانيه بتكون تصحيحها قوي وايضا تذهب الي حدود الرابعه منها  
بالنسبه للسوق وضعت تصوري حيث اننا في موجه رابعه نتنظر منها التحليق الي موجه خامسه واعتقد ان هدف السوق زمنيا هيكون من 17-4 الي 23-4 مع تتبع العد الداخلي للموجات  
وعايز اخد رأيك بقي في سهم المشروعات الصناعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد انه بيكون مثلث  ومع الارتفاع اللي قبلها كان ارتفاع صاروخي في ترند صاعد
يبقي ما يمثله الان هي وقفه استراحه وتجميع قوي لتكوين علم هدفه 60-65 جنيه 
ده كلاسكيا 
وموجيا هيشكل دابل زجزاج 
ومستني رأيك 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

نوهنا عن القناه يوم الخميس
وكانت ب 10.20 الأن 11.93  
تابعوا التعمير والإستشارات

----------


## نور المصرى

> من عيوني   
> وعايز اخد رأيك بقي في سهم المشروعات الصناعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اعتقد انه بيكون مثلث  ومع الارتفاع اللي قبلها كان ارتفاع صاروخي في ترند صاعد
> يبقي ما يمثله الان هي وقفه استراحه وتجميع قوي لتكوين علم هدفه 60-65 جنيه 
> ده كلاسكيا 
> وموجيا هيشكل دابل زجزاج 
> ومستني رأيك 
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 تسلم على التحليل الجميل 
المشروعات مازال فيها شغل بالفعل وأعتقد هناك هدف عند 62ج والكلام ده أنا كنت اقيله هنا من فتره طويله

----------


## نور المصرى

المصريين فى الخارج هبد من 14 ج إلى 12 ج
دى الخطورة اللى بتكلم فيها لو الواحد سلم نفسه لمشاعره وجرى ورا الشاشة
يتاخدفى الأمان يا لأ
التصحيح القادم سيكون عنيف
لازم ناخد حذرنا

----------


## هيثم السعيد

والله تسلم يا باشا على المتابعه دى كلها   ربنا يوفققك 
بايونير شكله بيبتدى اى رائىك يا باشا 
نخش ولا نحلينا نتفرج    وفى كلام كثير على رمكو

----------


## نور المصرى

> والله تسلم يا باشا على المتابعه دى كلها   ربنا يوفققك 
> بايونير شكله بيبتدى اى رائىك يا باشا 
> نخش ولا نحلينا نتفرج    وفى كلام كثير على رمكو

 رامكو رخم بس مش وحش 
بايونييرز كويس مقاومة 7.65

----------


## نور المصرى

> رامكو رخم بس مش وحش 
> بايونييرز كويس مقاومة 7.65

 أسف مقاومة بايونييرز 7.70 
لو إخترقها وهذا ما أعتقده السهم هايقلب أب ترند قوى :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

جمدوا قلبكم مستهدف أى سى أول مستهدف 2.40 تانى مستهدف 2.75 
ماحدش يبيع دلوقتى

----------


## mannon

استاذ نور
ياترى الى بيحصل فى اى سى دة جنى ارباح عادى ولا نبيع دلوقتى ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور
> ياترى الى بيحصل فى اى سى دة جنى ارباح عادى ولا نبيع دلوقتى ؟

 جمدوا قلبكم مستهدف أى سى أول مستهدف 2.40 تانى مستهدف 2.75 
ماحدش يبيع دلوقتى  
البيع على خبر الجمعية

----------


## mannon

ماشى يغالى :Inlove:  ، واللة دا انا قلبى وقع فى رجليا لما تابعت الجلسة انهاردة  :Ohmy:

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى فى الموجه الرابعة هاتبقى حاده كان  هدف التالته 2.40 لكن  إنقطعت عند 2.24 هدف الموجه الرابعه ممكن يوصل ل 1.75-1.80 ومنها للأهداف 2.40-2.55-2.75-2.90 لو شفنا الهدف الأخير يبقى نخرج بكل اللى معانا ونستنى أى سى فى التصحيح مره أخرى مابين 1.70 إلى 1.80 مره أخر

----------


## نور المصرى

يعنى النزله بتاعة أى سى هاتاخد من يوم لإتنين على أقصى تقدير

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أى سى فى الموجه الرابعة هاتبقى حاده كان  هدف التالته 2.40 لكن  إنقطعت عند 2.24 هدف الموجه الرابعه ممكن يوصل ل 1.75-1.80 ومنها للأهداف 2.40-2.55-2.75-2.90 لو شفنا الهدف الأخير يبقى نخرج بكل اللى معانا ونستنى أى سى فى التصحيح مره أخرى مابين 1.70 إلى 1.80 مره أخر

 
معلش يا باشا مش فاهم الحته دى 
يعنى نزله انهارده دى ممكن تستمر ل 180  ولا اقصدك ايه  معلش مش فاهم شويه

----------


## هيثم السعيد

معلش  هتعبك شويه     بايونيرز كسر المقاومه شايف المستهدف للسهم فين يا باشا على المدى القصير والمتوسط

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش يا باشا مش فاهم الحته دى 
> يعنى نزله انهارده دى ممكن تستمر ل 180  ولا اقصدك ايه  معلش مش فاهم شويه

 نشرح بالتفصيل 
النزله دى قد بقول قد تستمر إلى 1.75 - 1.80
وهاتكون سريعة يعنى هايشوف الرقم ده مره واحده بس
وهانطلع طلعه أخيرة لأحد الأهداف التالية 
2.40
2.55
2.75
2.85
وإحتمال ضعيف يستمر بنا السهم ل 3ج فى هذه المرحلة  
هانيجى للسيكل الأكبر اللى بعديه هانخش فى الموجه التانية التصحيحية
وننزل بشرط وهو
مانكسرش القاع اللى هايعمله فى نزلة غدا أو بعد غدا يعنى نزلة الموجه دى
ومن هناك نشتريه بهدف إستثمارى طويل الأجل
السهم لسه فيه كتييييييييييير قوى قوى 
وإحنا ماشيين معاه مرحله مرحله 
وياريت أخونا أحمد طه ينزل تحليل موجى ليه وبرجاء مراعاة  الموجات الداخلية أيضا
وياريت ينزلى التحليل الموجى فى المنتدى الأخر أيضا 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش  هتعبك شويه     بايونيرز كسر المقاومه شايف المستهدف للسهم فين يا باشا على المدى القصير والمتوسط

 أشترى بايونيير بقرب  -7.50- 7.70
ووقف خسارتك كسر 7.45 
وإجعل وقف الخسارة حازم 
باينونييرز خادعة
ولو إنى أتوقعلها شغل حتى أخر مايو

----------


## نور المصرى

برضه أى سى ممكن مانكسرش 1.85-1.90 
الأفضل الإحتفاظ والشراء فى التريحه

----------


## mannon

متابعين معاك يأستاذ نور ،
ربنا يكرمنا جميعا

----------


## oraby17

ربنا مايحرمنا من ارائك وتحليلاتك ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك لو ممكن تقولى اية رأيك فى اليكو ومستهدفاتة

----------


## ahmed taha

> نشرح بالتفصيل 
> النزله دى قد بقول قد تستمر إلى 1.75 - 1.80
> وهاتكون سريعة يعنى هايشوف الرقم ده مره واحده بس
> وهانطلع طلعه أخيرة لأحد الأهداف التالية 
> 2.40
> 2.55
> 2.75
> 2.85
> وإحتمال ضعيف يستمر بنا السهم ل 3ج فى هذه المرحلة  
> ...

 الاخ نور 
يؤسفني ان الرأي هيكون مغاير شويه 
حللت السهم اليوتيا وقد اتضح ان المسار الصاعد الذي اتخذه في مسيرته 
ماكان الا عن حركه ثلاثيه فلات وهو في السي منها 
يعني ينتظره تصحيح ثلاثي اخر 
لكن ليس هذا هو الهام الان 
الهام هو :
هل انتهت الخمس الموجات الداخليه ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبالفعل انتهت وان كانت محل شك قليلا بسبب موضع الموجه الثانيه التصحيحيه باللون الازرق هي الحكم بين الانتهاء او لا  
يعني موجيا احتمال يرجح الانتهاء واخر لا 
مع اني اميل الي انتهاء الحركه لاعلي لاكون صادقا  
طيب بهذا الشكل سوف اتجه الي تحليل باستخدام dynamic trading analysis
اولا هنلاقي ان السعر وصل الي منطقه 200 % للموجه الصاعده باستخدام اسلوب 
alternate price projection وحوالي 161.8% باستخدام expansion retracement
وهي مناطق ارتداد سعريه 
بالسنه للزمن ايضا حسب الشارت الاخير موضح ان السعر ارتد قبل مكانه بحولي تلت جلسات 
هو عدد مسموح بيه ايضا للارتداد زمنيا 
يعني احنا كنا في منطقه ارتداد  
لو استخدمنا المؤشرات الفنيه 
هنلاقي سلبيات كثيره 
وكاتبها في اعلي اليسار ع الشارت 
واهم ما في الامر failure swing
اتمني عدم حدوثه علي  rsi  
اسف ان كانت مشاركتي ترهيبيه وغير ترغيبيه لكني نقلت وجهه نظري بامانه  
واتمني المناقشه منك ودمت بخير

----------


## نور المصرى

عزيزى أحمد طه 
ما يهمنا هو مصلحة الجميع 
بغد النظر عن مخالفة الرأى لأن ده فى مصلحة الجميع 
طيب بص على الشارت ده وقولى رأيك

----------


## نور المصرى

التعمير عمل كوب وعروة إخترقه أمس بهدف 26ج 
والكابلات عمل كوب وعروة بإختراق 1.40 بفوليوم يزيد عن  20 مليون دخول

----------


## ahmed taha

> عزيزى أحمد طه 
> ما يهمنا هو مصلحة الجميع 
> بغد النظر عن مخالفة الرأى لأن ده فى مصلحة الجميع 
> طيب بص على الشارت ده وقولى رأيك

 تمام ياباشا احترم رأيك  
بالنسبه لشارت حضرتكم 
الترقيم الاليوتي بالاخضر 1 و 2 لا يجوز 
هذا لان واحد بالاخضر عباره عن تلت موجات و2 خمسه لذلك هتلاحظ اني رقمت 2 علي اساس انها B مكونه من a-b-c اصغر  
بعد كده تبقي المشكله ما تزال قائمه بالترقيم الداخلي في الموجه 1 بالازرق 
هل هي موجتان ام تلاته 
وقد وضعت شارتين لانها محيره 
بالنسبه للبتشفورك 
لو نزلت مستخدما نقاط البايفت اللي هي 5 بالاحمر ووواحد واتنين بالاخضر 
هتلاقينا ردينا من الخط الاوسط ليه غير نزول الاستوكاستك من المنطقه ده  
ايضا لو جربنا البيتشفورك علي الموجات الصاعده 
من اول مارس تقريبا الي اخر الصعود الحالي هنجد اننا ردينا من الخط الاعلي 
واحتمال ان الخط الادني يمثل دعم لينا 
ايضا علي البولينجر باند هنلاحظ الهوك المكون علي الباند السفلي وعاده وليس شرطا 
انه يجعل السعر يتراجع في الترند الصاعد الي الخط الاوسط للبولينجر باند 
كلاسيكيا احنا في ترند صاعد والمفروض ان القمه السابقه تعمل كمستوي دعم هام 
ونشوف شكل الشمعه اليوم هل هيحمل تفاؤل ولا لا  
وان شاء الله خير

----------


## ahmed taha

اه اضافيه بسيطه ان السوق ما زال في موجه رابعه 
وواضحه جدا في بعض الاسهم زي القياديه علي سبيل المثال هيرمس 
وممكن ده يدل علي ايه اي سي ما زال في موجته الرابعه

----------


## نور المصرى

> تمام ياباشا احترم رأيك  
> بالنسبه لشارت حضرتكم 
> الترقيم الاليوتي بالاخضر 1 و 2 لا يجوز 
> هذا لان واحد بالاخضر عباره عن تلت موجات و2 خمسه لذلك هتلاحظ اني رقمت 2 علي اساس انها B مكونه من a-b-c اصغر  
> بعد كده تبقي المشكله ما تزال قائمه بالترقيم الداخلي في الموجه 1 بالازرق 
> هل هي موجتان ام تلاته 
> وقد وضعت شارتين لانها محيره 
> بالنسبه للبتشفورك 
> لو نزلت مستخدما نقاط البايفت اللي هي 5 بالاحمر ووواحد واتنين بالاخضر 
> ...

 
تمام زى ماقولت الإتجاه العام صاعد الأن 
ونحن نعمل على السهم بصفه إستثمارية وبه بعض المضاربة
لأن السهم مازال أمامه الكثير
لكن نريد الإستفاده من هذا السيكل 
وزى ماقولتلك من قبل أنا مش قوى للأسف فى إليوت
وهذا الشارت إعمالا للحق ليس شارتى ولكن هو شارت صديق لى

----------


## نور المصرى

عنينا على مصر الكيماويات 
فيه فوليوم بيخشها الأن

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> عنينا على مصر الكيماويات 
> فيه فوليوم بيخشها الأن

 
تمام يا باشا   ممكن نخش اخر الجلسه مع تقفيل الزيرو     
بس السوق الفوليوم ماله  سامع انى فى اربع شركات موقفين  ولا مشكله المقاصه    
لو تسمح يا كبير  مستهدف بيونيرز ايه   وللك كل الشكر

----------


## نور المصرى

> تمام يا باشا   ممكن نخش اخر الجلسه مع تقفيل الزيرو     
> بس السوق الفوليوم ماله  سامع انى فى اربع شركات موقفين  ولا مشكله المقاصه    
> لو تسمح يا كبير  مستهدف بيونيرز ايه   وللك كل الشكر

 فيه شركات كتير التفيذ فيها واقف من المقاصة وأسهم حجزها إتفك 
بايونييرز سهمغدار يرمى يرمى ويلم والعكس صحيح 
يثبت بس فوق 7.70 يومين وبعدها نشوف مستهدفاته

----------


## oraby17

استاذ نور مردتش عليا اية رأى سعادتك فى اليكو ومستهدفاتة اية انشاء اللة؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور مردتش عليا اية رأى سعادتك فى اليكو ومستهدفاتة اية انشاء اللة؟

 أسف للتأخير ماخدتش بالى من السؤال 
أليكو مستهدف من 3ج إلى 3.20 وقد يزيد ل 3.45 
بس من رأيى فى الأهداف دى تبيع
السهم مش عاجبنى

----------


## نور المصرى

دعم السوق 4630  
للمضارب السريع

----------


## oraby17

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك يا استاذ نور بس ياريت  اذا حسيت بغدر فى اى لحظة من اليكو تقولنا عشان احنا استوينا من ندالتة

----------


## mahmoudh7

كل يوم تزداد سخونة الأحداث بشأن صفقة موبينيل بعد أن قررت المحكمة التجارية الدولية في نيويورك إلزام أوراسكوم تليكوم المملوكة لرجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس ببيع أسهمها إلي شركة فرانس تليكوم شريكته في موبينيل، وبين اللغط الدائر بعد رفض هيئة سوق المال عرضاً من فرانس تليكوم لشراء أسهم صغار المساهمين، وانتهاء المهلة التي حددتها المحكمة في 10 أبريل الحالي، حاورت «الدستور» أولاف سوانتي النائب التنفيذي لرئيس شركة فرانس تليكوم.     > هناك من يقول أن فرانس تليكوم لن تتمكن من الالتزام بالشروط التي فرضتها هيئة سوق المال المصرية علي صفقة أوراسكوم تليكوم وذلك بسبب الأزمة المالية العالمية التي ستمنع البنوك من تقديم قروض ضخمة تمكن الشركة من الالتزام بالشروط، بما ترد علي ذلك؟ 
- من المهم جدًا أن نوضح بعض النقاط قبل الإجابة عن هذا السؤال، أولاً أن الأمر ليس صفقة مع سوق المال ولكنه إلزام قانوني لأوراسكوم تليكوم ببيع أسهمها لفرانس تليكوم وفقا لقانون المحكمة التجارية الدولية، النقطة الثانية الأهم أننا لدينا في حساباتنا في البنوك منذ الأسبوع الماضي المال الكافي لشراء هذه الأسهم، لذا فنحن لسنا بحاجة لأي قروض لإتمام العملية، لدينا 500 مليون يورو في حساباتنا، وهذا بالنسبة للأسهم التي ستقدمها لنا أوراسكوم تليكوم وفقاً لقرار المحكمة الذي يلزم أوراسكوم تليكوم بتسليمنا أسهمها، ننتظر تسليم الأسهم قبل منتصف أبريل الحالي، والمحكمة أقرت بغرامة مالية علي كل يوم تتأخر فيه أوراسكوم تليكوم. 
> ولكن ما تعليقك علي العرض الذي قاله ساويرس عندما تحدث عن قبوله بخوض مفاوضات ودية معكم إذا تراجعتم عن تنفيذ أمر المحكمة الدولية؟ 
- هذا مثير للاهتمام حقًا، ولكني سأرد علي ذلك بالتذكير بأننا كنا شركاء حقيقيين معه، وعملنا في مصر منذ 1998، ونحن لم نختلق المشكلة ولم نبدأها، ولم نكن من طلب حكم المحكمة التجارية الدولية ولم نكن نحن من تحدث عن الآخرين بطريقة سلبية عن أي شركة في السوق، بينما فعل ساويرس كل ذلك، وعندما نتسلم الأسهم سنعمل مع هيئة سوق المال المصرية وسنبحث عن شركاء مصريين آخرين يعملون معنا في موبينيل. 
> بالحديث عن القانون وهيئة سوق المال لماذا لم تلتزم فرانس تليكوم بقانون هيئة سوق المال وتقدم السعر نفسه لكل الأسهم؟ أليس القانون فوق الجميع؟ 
- لا يوجد سطر واحد في قرار المحكمة التجارية يلزمنا بتقديم نفس السعر لجميع الأسهم، ولا يوجد كذلك أي كلمة تتحدث عن أننا علينا شراء أسهم المساهمين الصغار، والحقيقة أننا تطوعنا وعرضنا شراء تلك الأسهم بالسعر الذي يناسبنا. 
> هناك لغط كبير عن مصير الهيكل الإداري لشركة موبينيل في حالة فوز فرانس تليكوم بالصفقة؟ فما تعليقك؟ 
- نحتفظ بكل الموظفين وبالهيكل الإداري لأوراسكوم تليكوم. 
> ما ردك علي أن فرانس تليكوم اشترطت علي ساويرس أن يكون حسان القباني رئيسًا تنفيذيًا للشركة؟ 
- نجيب ساويرس نفسه سبق وصدق علي جدارة أليكس شلبي بمنصبه، ووافق كذلك علي أن القباني الذي يعمل مع فرانس تليكوم وأوراسكوم رئيس مجلس إدارة جيد جدًا، وهكذا يتضح أننا اخترنا القباني معًا، ولم نفرضه. 
> نعود إلي هيئة سوق المال المصرية، ماذا سيحدث إذا رفضت الهيئة عرضكم؟ 
- لن يكون لدينا أي رد فعل، لأن عرضنا تطوعي، ولا دخل له بشأن أسهم أوراسكوم تليكوم المحكوم بقرار المحكمة التجارية الدولية، لذا إذا رفضت الهيئة عرضنا فسيظل أمر أسهم الأقلية علي حالها مثلما كان الأمر مع وجود أسهم أوراسكوم تليكوم، ولكن دعني أقول إننا بعدما نتسلم الأسهم من أوراسكوم تليكوم قد نعيد النظر بشأن أسهم الأقلية (صغار المساهمين). 
> ساويرس قال في برنامج تليفزيوني شهير منذ أيام أن فرانس تليكوم رفضت زيادة الاستثمارات لاستيعاب التحولات المنتظرة في سوق الاتصالات في مصر.. فما تعليقك؟ 
- قرأت عن ذلك في الحقيقة وكنت مندهشًا جدًا، لأن هذه ليست الحقيقة كاملة، فنحن استثمرنا الكثير من الأموال في السوق المصرية، وأكثر من 25% من عائداتنا نستثمرها في مصر سنويًا، الأمر أنك عندما تعمل مع شركاء أحيانًا يكون هناك اتفاق في الاستراتيجيات، وأحيانًا تختلف، وهذا طبيعي، ولكننا لم نر أن الاختلاف الذي حصل كان يستحق خلق خلاف بسببه، أو يستحق تدخل المحكمة التجارية الدولية، ولكن ساويرس رأي ذلك، فالحقيقة أننا في وقت ما رفضنا ما طلبه ساويرس ولكننا فيما بعد وبعدما درسنا الأمر قبلناه، ولكن السؤال الأهم هنا هو لماذا يتحول الاختلاف إلي خلاف ويتم تصعيده فيما بعد ليصل إلي المحكمة التجارية الدولية؟ 
> ساويرس قال بالنص : يبدو أن فرنس تليكوم لم تنس أننا فزنا بعدة تراخيص في الجزائر وإيطاليا وتونس رغم إنهم كانوا يتنافسون علي تلك التراخيص، والمشكلة أنهم - يقصد فرانس تليكوم - ينظرون لنا نظرة استعلائية واستعمارية واستكثروا علينا نجاحنا في عدة دول» انتهي الاقتباس.. فما تعليقك؟ 
- هذا كلام مثير للضحك، لأن فرانس تليكوم تعمل في 30 دولة، نسعي دومًا للحصول علي تراخيص جديدة في كل مكان، نكسبها تارة ونخسرها أخري، لا أدري حجم أوراسكوم تليكوم مقارنة بنا، لكن يمكنني التحدث عنا، بالتأكيد قد نكون نافسناهم علي بعض التراخيص التي خسرناها أو تلك التي كسبناها، ولكن من المهم أن ندرك أننا لا نخسر لأننا كنا عاجزين عن الفوز، ولكننا أحيانًا لا ننظر للسوق التي خسرناها بأنه يستحق الجهد الكبير للفوز به.

----------


## khsoft

أخى نور أريد أعرف ما اسم البرنامج الذى تحلل بة أذا سمحت مع رابط البرنامج والشرح اذا سمحت شكرا لك 
مع العلم انا أستخدم برنامج TickerChart_v2 شكرا لك

----------


## نور المصرى

بحلل على الميتا ستوك 
هاتلاقيه هنا فى program  http://www.4shared.com/dir/250614/e1f236d6/Stocks.html

----------


## khsoft

جزاكم الله خيرا 
سؤال أخر ما رئيك فى العز لحديد والصلب هوا معايا هل يرتفع حتى 9.50 أم ما رئيك

----------


## نور المصرى

العز مؤهل لزيارة 9.5 بشرط تحسن السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق الأن فى مرحلة إستعادة الثقة 
أى هبوط  مش هايبقى كبير فى المرحلة الحالية 
أى سى ليست فى  للبيع الأن البيع على خبر الجمعية 
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق برغم اللى بييحصل فيه  
أنا شايف فيه شراء 
والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> السوق برغم اللى بييحصل فيه  
> أنا شايف فيه شراء 
> والله أعلى وأعلم

  تقريبا الى بيحصل فى السوق بسبب الاجازات القادمه   جمعه سبت احد اثنين 
يعنى فى الغالب بكره كمان هيبقى الضرب جامد قوى  وما فيش حاجه تانيه

----------


## نور المصرى

15 ابريل 2009 10:06 ص
القاهرة - تعقد الشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية (AICR) جمعية عامة غير عادية الاحد القادم لتحويل الشركة الى شركة قابضة من خلال الخروج من مظلة القانون 159 لسنة 1981 والدخول فى مظلة القانون 95 لسنة 1992.
هذا إلى جانب الموافقة على ان يكون غرض الشركة هو الاشتراك فى تأسيس الشركات التى تصدر اوراقا مالية او المساهمة فى زيادة رؤوس اموالها كما تنص القوانين واللوائح المنظمة لهذا الامر.
كما ستبحث الجمعية الموافقة على زيادة القيمة السوقية للسهم من جنيه الى 4 جنيهات للسهم والموافقة على تعديل المادتين 6 و 7 من النظام الاساسى للشركة فى ضوء قرارات الجمعية العمومية غير العادية وتكليف رئيس مجلس الادارة او من يفوضه لدى هيئة الاستثمار لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية .
الجدير بالذكر أن العربية للاستثمارات كانت قد قامت بتوقيع اتفاق مع شركة بلتون لاعادة هيكلة الشركة والشركات التابعة لها .
المصدر: جريدة العالم اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

للأمانه أقول 
بعد جلسة اليوم ظهرت الكثير من الإشارات السلبية على أى سى 
وهناك إنفراج سلبى على السهم 
الدايفر متكون من أول أمس لكن ماخدتش بالى منه غير الأن
وكمان مش أنا اللى شايفه ده واحد نبهنى ليه 
السهم ممكن يلم لكن الإشارات السلبية توضع فى الإعتبار حتى لانخسر ماربحناه 
من معه السهم الحذر من إغلاق تحت 1.85 
قد يستهدف 1.60-1.50 
هذا تحذير حتى يأخذ الجميع حذره

----------


## khsoft

اخى نور مارئيك فى سهم حديد عز الان هل سينزل أكثر من ذلك 
؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> *لو سمحت يااستاذ نور 
> ايه اللى ممكن نعمله فى حالة سهم ايه اى سى
>  لو قفل السهم على 1.85 نبيع ولا نستنى 
> ولا نبيع قبل مايوصل ولا نسيب السهم دلوقتى خالص* :s29:

 كلامى للمضارب مش المستثمر 
المستثمر واللى دخل معانا من 1ج يفضل زى ما هو 
وخصوصا إنه مش واخد على التحركات السريعة 
الجمعية فيها أخبار كويسة 
ودى كمان أخبار نزلت النهارده 
نائب رئيس الشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية: أرباح الربع الأول من عام 2009 سجلت 25.3 مليون جنيه مقارنة مع 27 مليونا عن عام 2008 بالكامل 
صحيفة العالم اليوم - نفى خالد حسانين نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية الاشاعات التى انتشرت في السوق عن إلغاء عقد الشركة مع شركة"بلتون" وأكد في تصريحات خاصة لـ "العالم اليوم" أن العقد مستمر والاجتماعات شبه يومية مع شركة "بلتون" أكبر بنوك الاستثمار في السوق حالياً، وقال إن هذه الاشاعات م
mمغرضة روجها بعض المضاربين بهدف جمع السهم بأسعار رخيصة.وأكد أن الشركة مازالت تحتفظ بكامل حصتها في شركة "كهروميكا" ولم يتم بيع أى سهم منها، حيث تعتبر استثمارا استراتيجيا للشركة في طريق تحويلها لشركة قابضة.وأشار خالد حسانين إلى أن نتائج الربع الأول من عام 2009 جاءت مبهرة وفوق التوقعات حيث حققت الشركة أرباحا صافية بلغت 25.3 مليون جنيه مقابل 27 مليون جنيه عن عام 2008 بالكامل، 
 وتحقق هذه الأرباح وحدها بشرط وجود أرباح صافية تصل إلى 5% من رأس المال المدفوع.وأشار إلى أن عقد الشركة البالغة قيمته مليار جنيه مع شركة EMT جروب الاماراتية قيد التنفيذ وجار التخطيط له وذلك لإنشاء مول على مساحة 128 ألف متر مربع على الطريق الصحراوى والأرض في مكان متميز وملك الشركة العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية وستؤجره الشركة الإماراتية لمدة 20 سنة، وأكد أن المفاوضات مستمرة مع شركة في الإمارات للاستحواذ على شركات تمتلك محطات كهراباء وسيتم إعلان الخبر قريباً، وربما قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري.

----------


## نور المصرى

للمضارب أيضا 
بناء على السوق اليوم والأخبار دى  
الطلعة قد تكون تصريفية 
لو قفل اليوم تحت 1.90 تصريف بائن 
وقد يستكمل الطلعه اليوم وبعد الجمعية 
أنا عن نفسى هاخرج ب ثلاث أربع المحفظة على خبر الجمعية وأستنى أشوف السهم هايعمل إيه 
للمستثمسر طويل الأجل السهم لسه فيه خير كتير 
أنا هارجع للسهم تانى مش هاسيبه لكن أنا مضارب وربع الكمية إستثمار

----------


## نور المصرى

أتوقع نزول أخبار إيجابية للسوق 
هاتمسك السوق شوية وقد نستهدف لهذه الموجه 6000-7000 نقطه 
ومن هناك جنى أرباح محترم

----------


## khsoft

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى نور انتا انسان محترم

----------


## mannon

ربنا يكرمك ياستاذ نور على تعبك معانا   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

اسهمنا الان فى بورصة لندن الدولار اليوم شراء 5.62 بيع 5.65  
تليكوم           عرض 27.40  طلب 27.31 اخر تنفيذه 27.36
انشاء          عرض 57.50   طلب 57.00 اخر تنفيذه  57.30
هيرميس       عرض 6.70     طلب 6.25 اخر تنفيذه
الاتصالات      عرض 15.69   طلب14.60 اخر تنفيذه
التجارى        عرض 6.73    طلب 6.70 اخر تنفيذه
ليسيكو          عرض 4.94    طلب 2.00 اخر تنفيذه
عز حديد        عرض 0.00   طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
السويس للاسمنت عرض0.00  طلب0.00   اخر تنفيذه
بورصة لندن الان على ارتفاع 29.54 نقطة بنسبة 0.74% ليصل 
الى 3998.91نقطة

----------


## نور المصرى

> جزاكم الله خيرا اخى نور انتا انسان محترم

  

> ربنا يكرمك ياستاذ نور على تعبك معانا

 ده واجب عليا لا أستحق الشكر عليه  
تحياتى لكم جميعا

----------


## نور المصرى

الأن وضع السوق جيد 
بشكل عام الإحتفاظ بالأسهم حاليا

----------


## نور المصرى

أجازه سعيده للجميع 
ونلتقى يوم الثلاثاء على خير إن شاء الله

----------


## khsoft

اخى الفاضل انا سمحت ان البورصة من عدت مصادر انا لم أتاكد منها أنها تقول أن فى وقت سوف يحدث أنهيار فى البورصة هل هذا صحيح أم لا

----------


## عياد

كل عيد ربيع وأنتم بخير

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى الفاضل انا سمحت ان البورصة من عدت مصادر انا لم أتاكد منها أنها تقول أن فى وقت سوف يحدث أنهيار فى البورصة هل هذا صحيح أم لا

 التصحيح قادم لا محالة وسيكون عنيفا 
أنا لا أريد التحدث عن شيئ غير فى أوانه حتى لا نسبب الذعر
لكن مادام فتحت الموضوع فلنتكلم 
هذا الصعود الحالى ما إلا تصحيح للهبوط 
قد نتوجه فى الصعود الحالى لمناطق 5900-7000 
ومنها جنى الأرباح العنيف 
يعنى كل السوق يطلع نقلق أكتر ووقف خسائر حازم 
بس مش معنى كده نطلع من السوق دلوقتى 
بل نستغل الصعود والذى سيكون رائعا   
ونشوف شارت أليوت للأستاذ أحمد طه إذا كان يوافقنى هذا التصور أم لا 
أن هذا الصعود ما إلا موجة B التصحيحية ومازال أمامنا C  
على جانب أخر 
أعتقد أى سى إستنفذ الصعود حاليا وعلى أخبار الجمعية
قد يتجه لمنطقه 2.20 مره أخرى لكن نشوف الفوليوم 
لو صعد صعود أول الجلسة على حس الجمعية هايكون صعود تصريفى
وسيكون صعود بفوليوم ضعيف 
يبقى نقوله كتر خيرك ونشوف غيره 
وأرشح الفتره القادمه للصعود
القناه للتوكيلات
التعمير والإستشارات
قطاع الحليج ( بوليفارا بالأخص ) 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## khsoft

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الفاضل

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الحميع 
هاننزل نزله خفيف مجاملة للأسواق العالمية 
ونرد تانى إن شاء الله 
دعم المضارب السريع 4800
والمضارب المتوسط 4630

----------


## نور المصرى

اسهمنا الان فى بورصة لندن الدولار اليوم شراء 5.62 بيع 5.65  
تليكوم           عرض 27.61  طلب 27.56 اخر تنفيذه 27.59
انشاء          عرض 57.20   طلب 56.80 اخر تنفيذه56.80
هيرميس       عرض 6.60     طلب 6.40 اخر تنفيذه
الاتصالات      عرض 15.00   طلب14.50 اخر تنفيذه
التجارى        عرض 6.70    طلب 6.65 اخر تنفيذه
ليسيكو          عرض 4.94    طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
عز حديد        عرض 0.00   طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
السويس للاسمنت عرض0.00  طلب0.00   اخر تنفيذه
بورصة لندن الان على هبوط 36.26 نقطة بنسبة 0.91% ليصل 
الى 3953.98نقطة

----------


## هيثم السعيد

باشا    aic جاب 2 جنيه     انهارده وما طلعتش فى امل يكمل ولا احاول الحق نفسى

----------


## نور المصرى

> باشا    aic جاب 2 جنيه     انهارده وما طلعتش فى امل يكمل ولا احاول الحق نفسى

 أى سى على المدى المتوسط والطويل جيد 
لكن على المدى القصير لو قفل بكره تحت 1.85 يبقى وحش وممكن يجيب
1.75
1.62
1.50 
ده للمضارب السريع 
لكن السهم لسه فيه خير وأنصل من لم يلحق البيع وهبط به السهم
يزود فى أسعار أقل

----------


## ahmed taha

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
اخ العزيز نور  
بالنسبه للسوق انا شايف اننا ما زالنا في موجه رابعه من سي  
يعني طلوع يعقبه هبوط
ولازم ننتقي الوقت المناسب للخروج علشان ننتقي الاسهم من جديد بفرق كبير ان شاء الله  
بالنسبه للمعشوقه aicr 
انا راجعت عليها 
ولقيت ان الميزه الهبوط اللي حصل مكنش دافع يعني تصحيحي 
لكن هيثبت لنا الكلام اننا في موجه رابعه لما نشوف سلوك السهم عند 1.6-1.5
واعتقد ان ساعتها هتبقي فرصه مناسبه جدا لاهداف 2.4 الي 2.5  
وبعدها نزول مع السوق والله اعلم 
لكن نشيل فكره نزول السوق واحنا هنتحرك معاه تباعا ان شاء الله 
حتي لا تؤثر مسبقا علي القرارات   
يوم الخميس اجازه مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...85_aicrnew.jpg

----------


## نور المصرى

لسه مش عارف أجازه ولا لأ

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع 
خلوا بالكوا من النيل للكبريت فوليوم عالى وكسر 28 مع الفوليوم ده كويس
أول هدف 32

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى شراء 1.75

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> صباح الخير علىالجميع 
> خلوا بالكوا من النيل للكبريت فوليوم عالى وكسر 28 مع الفوليوم ده كويس
> أول هدف 32

 
يعنى رائيك نخش دلوقتى ولا نسبها لما تكسر ال28 وتقفل فوق

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعنى رائيك نخش دلوقتى ولا نسبها لما تكسر ال28 وتقفل فوق

 خد النص ولو قفلت فوق خد النص التانى

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أى سى شراء 1.75

 
دلوقتى احسن ولا من 160      احسن  احتمال كبير تجبهم

----------


## نور المصرى

> دلوقتى احسن ولا من 160      احسن  احتمال كبير تجبهم

 أنا عن نفسى إشتريت 1.75 
إحتمال 1.60 ضعيف جدا

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أنا عن نفسى إشتريت 1.75 
> إحتمال 1.60 ضعيف جدا

 
تسلم يا باشا   خلاص كذه انهارده نحاول ناخذها بكره لو مش اجازه    
بايونير  اخباره ايه  انا محبوس فيها  وخايف اطلع  تجرى   انا شايف انها لو قفلت انهارده فوق 7.70  خير ان شاء الله    
ومصر للكيماويات   حدتها ب9.10 ايه رائك اطلع لو جابتهم  تانى ولا استنى شويه

----------


## نور المصرى

> تسلم يا باشا   خلاص كذه انهارده نحاول ناخذها بكره لو مش اجازه    
> بايونير  اخباره ايه  انا محبوس فيها  وخايف اطلع  تجرى   انا شايف انها لو قفلت انهارده فوق 7.70  خير ان شاء الله    
> ومصر للكيماويات   حدتها ب9.10 ايه رائك اطلع لو جابتهم  تانى ولا استنى شويه

 بكره مش أجازه 
الكيماويات فيها تجميع بس إحنا دخلنا بدرى شوية أصبر عليها لو مش مستعجل 
بايونييرز أداء قوى إحتفظ

----------


## نور المصرى

اسهمنا الان فى بورصة لندن الدولار اليوم شراء 5.62 بيع 5.65  
تليكوم           عرض 27.20  طلب 27.05 اخر تنفيذه 27.13
انشاء          عرض 56.90   طلب 56.20 اخر تنفيذه 56.60   
هيرميس       عرض 6.80     طلب 6.60 اخر تنفيذه
الاتصالات      عرض 14.99   طلب14.80 اخر تنفيذه
التجارى        عرض 6.85    طلب 6.70 اخر تنفيذه
ليسيكو          عرض 4.94    طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
عز حديد        عرض 0.00   طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
السويس للاسمنت عرض0.00  طلب0.00   اخر تنفيذه
بورصة لندن الان على ارتفاع01.92نقطة بنسبة 0.05% ليصل 
الى 3989.38نقطة

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى شراء

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات إختراق 1.40 بفوليوم يعدى 20 مليون إشارة دخول لهدف  1.60
نموذج كوب وعروة

----------


## هيثم السعيد

[quote=نور المصرى;1124578]الكابلات إختراق 1.40 بفوليوم يعدى 20 مليون إشارة دخول لهدف  1.60
نموذج كوب وعروة[ 
ايه الرمى اللى فى اخر الجلسه ده  
النيل انهارده وحش جدا  رايك مكمل

----------


## drmagdy

اية رايك في سيدي كرير وبنك التعمير والاسكان بعد توزيع الكوبونات

----------


## نور المصرى

> اية رايك في سيدي كرير وبنك التعمير والاسكان بعد توزيع الكوبونات

 أسف مابحللش بنوك 
بالنسبة لسيدى كرير 
بيموت بعد الكوبون

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى يا جامد 
2.08 الأن 
مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أى سى يا جامد 
> 2.08 الأن 
> مبروووووووووووووك

 
مبروك  يا باشا   بس هل مكمل لل  220  وبعدين لل 240  ولا كده كفايه

----------


## نور المصرى

> مبروك  يا باشا   بس هل مكمل لل  220  وبعدين لل 240  ولا كده كفايه

 هدف من 2.40 إلى 2.60 مقاومة بيتشفورك

----------


## eng_hisham

> هدف من 2.40 إلى 2.60 مقاومة بيتشفورك

 يا نور يا جااااامد  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا نور يا جااااامد

 حبيبى يا إتش 
واحشنا ياراجل :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

السهم القادم 
القناة للتوكيلات 
وقف الخسارة كسر 10.40 بفوليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

حديث ماجد شوقى عن أسهم خارج المقصورة
فى OTV  http://www.4shared.com/file/10184909...ml?err=no-sess 
و تلميح إيجابى جداً حول شركة العربية للإستثمارات و التنمية 
صرح بالحرف الواحد أن سوق الأوامر خارج المقصورة سوف يتم تقليصة ألى أقصى حد و أن فية شركة وحيدة خارج المقصورة بتعيد هيكلتها و بعتت لنا برسالة عن طريق الشركة اللى بتعمل لها أعادة هيكلة و مستشارها المالى و أحنا مبسوطين جدا من اللى بيحصل و قال بما معناه أن أدارة البورصة ماعندهاش مانع من دخولها مرة أخرى الى المقصورة".

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهم جيده وللمتابعة وإختيار أنسب الأسعار للدخول 
القناه للتوكيلات
التعمير والإستشارات
المالية والصناعية
ليسيكو
السويدى
شينى
سماد مصر
المصريين للإسكان
بايونييرز
المشروعات الصناعية  
وأحب أنبه السهم اللى يطير منك عمرك ماتجرى وراه
سيبه وشوف غيره

----------


## نور المصرى

الأسهم اللى نبهنا عليها بليل كلها إتحرك مين يقول إنه خد

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى لو قفل تحت 2.13
هاتبقى شمعه إنعكاسية وحشة ساعتها نخفف شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق ريح 
ودى فرصه للشراء فى قائمة الأسهم المطروحة 
ماحدش يخاف

----------


## نور المصرى

إحنا هانمشى مع السوق واحده واحده 
ونرفع الأستوب بتاعنا 
كده خروج من السوق بكسر 4950 
عشان ماحدش يتعور

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى أعتقد خلص مرحلة الصعود مؤقتا 
أنا شخصيا هاخرج النهارده من السهم 
ونراقب 1.73
لو كسره يبقى نستناه 1.35

----------


## نور المصرى

كسر 4950 خروج من السوق

----------


## mannon

استاذ نور سهم إيه أى سى  قفل 2.02 ياترى نعمل اية فىية بكرة ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

وهذا تحليل اليوم 
السوق شهد تذبذب عنيف اليوم بسبب أنفلونزا الخنازير حفظكم الله 
يعنى هى ناقصه 
المهم  
تقريبا الأسهم التى طرحناها أمس شهدت تماسك ومنها من أثبت قوة
مثل المصريين إسكان والمالية والصناعية و السويدى 
ظهر مشترى أثناء الجلسة على فترات متفاوته
والسوق قفل فوق الدعم بنقاط قليلة 
ماالتصرف الأن 
مع تأكيد كسر وإغلاق تحت 4950 نخرج  
لو السوق أكد إرتداد نخلينا مع السوق وعنينا فى وسط راسنا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور سهم إيه أى سى  قفل 2.02 ياترى نعمل اية فىية بكرة ؟

 بص ياسيدى أنا بعت اليوم 
لو إخترق 2.30 هاخش أشترى 
لو كسر 1.73 هاستناه 1.35

----------


## mannon

شكرا يغالى 
ومتابعين بكرة بأذن اللة

----------


## نور المصرى

> أسهم جيده وللمتابعة وإختيار أنسب الأسعار للدخول 
> القناه للتوكيلات
> التعمير والإستشارات
> المالية والصناعية
> ليسيكو
> السويدى
> شينى
> سماد مصر
> المصريين للإسكان
> ...

 
السويدى والمصريين والمالية 
عملوا ربح طيب ممكن جنى الأرباح 
الباقى لسه ماتحركش
ننتظر شوية

----------


## ahmed taha

صباح الخير ياباشا  
علي فريم الخمس دقائق المؤشر عمل خمس موجات لاسفل 
وده اول ضلع من نموذج Expanded flat  
لينا مستهدف عند 4700-4650
يبطل التحليل بكسر 5105 
يرجي الحذر

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى 
لو كسر 2.30 إحتفظ وممكن تزود شراء
لو كسر 2.00 أخرج منه

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> صباح الخير ياباشا  
> علي فريم الخمس دقائق المؤشر عمل خمس موجات لاسفل 
> وده اول ضلع من نموذج Expanded flat  
> لينا مستهدف عند 4700-4650
> يبطل التحليل بكسر 5105 
> يرجي الحذر

 طبعا لم يخترق  5105    كده ممكن يزور 4700    ولا صعبه    
سوال  لواخترق بكره 5105 كده  الى 5400

----------


## عبده المصرى

> صباح الخير ياباشا  
> علي فريم الخمس دقائق المؤشر عمل خمس موجات لاسفل 
> وده اول ضلع من نموذج Expanded flat  
> لينا مستهدف عند 4700-4650
> يبطل التحليل بكسر 5105 
> يرجي الحذر

  والله يا أستاذ أحمد ما يساعد على ضياع هذا السوق إلا بعض تحليلات اليوت والتى تهز ثقة الناس بالسوق على الرغم من عدم صدقهاااااااااااا إطلاقا مع السوق المصرى ومما يؤدى لبعض المستثمرين ببيع اسهمهم والندم بعد ذلك عندما يجدوا اسمهم والتى باعوها تنطلق للأعلى ولا تلتفت لإليوت مطلقا. همسة :- هذا مجرد راى باليوت ولا يمس شخصكم الكريم اطلاقااااااا،،،

----------


## نور المصرى

> والله يا أستاذ أحمد ما يساعد على ضياع هذا السوق إلا بعض تحليلات اليوت والتى تهز ثقة الناس بالسوق على الرغم من عدم صدقهاااااااااااا إطلاقا مع السوق المصرى ومما يؤدى لبعض المستثمرين ببيع اسهمهم والندم بعد ذلك عندما يجدوا اسمهم والتى باعوها تنطلق للأعلى ولا تلتفت لإليوت مطلقا. همسة :- هذا مجرد راى باليوت ولا يمس شخصكم الكريم اطلاقااااااا،،،

 على فكره ياحجيج أليوت شغال علىالمصرى تمام برضه 
لكن أقل صدقا فى الفريمات الصغيره 
علكن أصدق على السايكل الأكبر

----------


## abosalah

السلام عليكم يااستاذ نور 
بالنسبه لسهم اسمنت بورتلاند طره كاتبين توزيع الكوبون 4/5/2009 
هل ممكن الشركه تعلن عن الارباح قبل التاريخ ؟؟؟ 
ولا ايه ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم يااستاذ نور 
> بالنسبه لسهم اسمنت بورتلاند طره كاتبين توزيع الكوبون 4/5/2009 
> هل ممكن الشركه تعلن عن الارباح قبل التاريخ ؟؟؟ 
> ولا ايه ؟

 دى أرباح 2008 وليس لها علاقة ب 2009

----------


## ahmed taha

> طبعا لم يخترق  5105    كده ممكن يزور 4700    ولا صعبه    
> سوال  لواخترق بكره 5105 كده  الى 5400

 لو اخترق 5105
او 5115 مش فاكر حقيقه بالضبط لكن القمه السابقه تحديدا 
يتلغي السيناريو الاليوتي اللي بيدل علي الهبوط
ولازم نعرف امتي نستخدم فكر اخر في استخدام اليوت  

> والله يا أستاذ أحمد ما يساعد على ضياع هذا السوق إلا بعض تحليلات اليوت والتى تهز ثقة الناس بالسوق على الرغم من عدم صدقهاااااااااااا إطلاقا مع السوق المصرى ومما يؤدى لبعض المستثمرين ببيع اسهمهم والندم بعد ذلك عندما يجدوا اسمهم والتى باعوها تنطلق للأعلى ولا تلتفت لإليوت مطلقا. همسة :- هذا مجرد راى باليوت ولا يمس شخصكم الكريم اطلاقااااااا،،،

 اهلا وسهلا ياباشا 
يسعدني رأيك
لكن المشكله ليست في اليوت فهي أداه كأي اداه تقيس سيكولوجي البشر 
وانفعالاتهم ونظرت الجموع الي السوق 
ي الشارت الباترن او المؤشرات او الدايفرجنس
لكن تبقي اداه قويه بحكم انها اقوي اداه كا leading indicatior
لكن تكمن فينا كبشر وفينا كمحللين فيما يلي :
1-هل نطبق اليوت تطبيقا مقنعا من حيث القوانين 
2-المرونه في التعامل مع اليوت وفن الاحتمالات وما هو بديل السياريو الحالي
3-هل نحلل الاسواق علي هوانا ام علي ما يبديه السوق من سلوك 
اديني فرصه لاخر الاسبوع هوريك شارتين واحد لهيرمس بتاريخ 12/2007
واخر لسهم cosg بتاريخ تقريبا 4/2008 توقع الانهيار ده
الشارتين دول كنت رافعهم في منتديات بالوقت وليس من مخزونات كمبيوتري الخاص 
واثبتو اداء عالي 
غير ان كان لينا ورشه عمل طيبه الي حدا ما في منتدي اخر عرضنا فيها اليوت مع مجموعه من الاخوه باسلوب رائع 
الاهم من التحليل الفني الافتراضات وحسن التعامل 
يعني مثلا كثيرا ما سمعت ان صناع السوق ضربو شارتا بعينه وان الشارت باترن لا يصح في السوق المصري
مع انك لو نظرت الي الرأس والكتفين علي سبيل المثال 
معروف ان السعر لو كسر خق العنق الي اسفل يصبح بيع
لكن اذا عاد وارتقي فوق الكتف الايمن مجددا فانتظر الارتفاعات الهائله جدا لتغير السلوك البشري من الاحباط الي التفارل وزياده عزم الشراء 
فنحن نملك ادوات ان احسنا استخدمها افادتنا وان تجاهلنا احتمالاتها دمرتنا 
وانا ايضا كما احلل بصواب احلل بخطأ فانا بشر لكن يجب ان اعلم ان استطيع ان اغير رأيي وفقا للاداه التي استخدمها 
لك تحياتي  :Eh S(7):    

> على فكره ياحجيج أليوت شغال علىالمصرى تمام برضه 
> لكن أقل صدقا فى الفريمات الصغيره 
> علكن أصدق على السايكل الأكبر

 تماما كاي اداه تحليل فني فعلا 
كلما زاد الفريم زادت القوه والمصدقيه وعكس اكبر قدر من السيكولوجي في السوق وزدات تباعا قوه الباترن

----------


## Peace4all

........

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
كنا شرحنا من قبل المؤشرات السلبية على السهم
وبرغم حالة الضعف الموجوده 
إلا وللأمانه 
هناك أخبار أخرى غير اللى على الشارت 
والخبر يقتل الشارت 
من باع فقرب سعر بيعه يشترى 
ووقف الخسارة كسر 1.90 
لأن فيه إحتمال أليوتى أخر يقولك أن النزول لل 1.90 تكون الموجه الرابعة والقادمه الخامسة وقد تكون ممتدة 
شرحت وجهة النظر هذه 
لأنى لست ممن يتمسكون بوجة نظرهم إذا كانت خاطئة 
وأرجو التوفيق والربح للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

اسهمنا الان فى بورصة لندن الدولار اليوم شراء 5.62 بيع 5.64  
تليكوم           عرض 28.30  طلب 28.23 اخر تنفيذه 28.27
انشاء          عرض 56.60   طلب 56.21 اخر تنفيذه 56.30   
هيرميس       عرض 6.30     طلب 6.60 اخر تنفيذه
الاتصالات      عرض 14.99   طلب14.30 اخر تنفيذه
التجارى        عرض 6.85    طلب 6.80 اخر تنفيذه
ليسيكو          عرض 4.94    طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
عز حديد        عرض 0.00   طلب 0.00 اخر تنفيذه
السويس للاسمنت عرض0.00  طلب0.00   اخر تنفيذه
بورصة لندن الان على ارتفاع 54.49  نقطة بنسبة 1.30% ليصل 
الى 4244.08نقطة

----------


## mannon

مش عارف اية سى على الرغم من كل الاخبار الى علية معرض لية كدة  :Cry Smile: ، ولكح طاير من غير اى حاجة  :016:

----------


## mannon

انا بعت على 2.11 والحمد للة على كدة
مكسب 100% الف شكر ياستاذ نور يغالى

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا بعت على 2.11 والحمد للة على كدة
> مكسب 100% الف شكر ياستاذ نور يغالى

 ياراجل أنا منزل مشاركة النهارده قولت اللى باع يشترى 
وأنت داخل تبيع

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا بعت على 2.11 والحمد للة على كدة
> مكسب 100% الف شكر ياستاذ نور يغالى

 عموما ربنا يباركلك فى المكسب 
لو عايز حاجه تانية ممكن تخش القناه أو أسيك 
بهدف ربحى 50% :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

سوديك لهواة الإستثمار

----------


## mannon

ربنا يكرمك يغالى ، ويعوضك على تعبك معانا كل خير

----------


## نور المصرى

القناه الأن 12.35 
مبرووووووووووووك

----------


## نور المصرى

أجازه سعيده للجميع

----------


## mannon

> القناه الأن 12.35 
> مبرووووووووووووك

  :Good: يجااااااااااااااااااامد ، 
بس انا ملحقتش اخد فيها انهاردة
ممكن اخد الحد انشاء اللة على كام ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> يجااااااااااااااااااامد ، 
> بس انا ملحقتش اخد فيها انهاردة
> ممكن اخد الحد انشاء اللة على كام ؟

 11.80 - 12.10

----------


## عياد

الجيزة العامة للمقاولات أعتقد ان السهم سينطلق اول أهدافه 60 وكسرها الهدف 90 إن شاء الله
.
السهم أرتد من دعم خط الإتجاه الصاعد بشكل رائع يوم الخميس

----------


## التائب اليك

كنت اربد الشارتات الخاصه بالاسهم المصريه للمتابعه  ومشكور يا غالى

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم 
ما هو التحليل الفنى لمصر الجديدة للاسكان وتوقعات اداء السهم و سعر الدخول غدا القادم انشاء الله 
وما هو اداء سيدى كرير و راية

----------


## شريف دعبس

*من غير  ما احد يحدف طوب اتوقع انهيار جميع اسواق الاسهم المصريه و العربيه و العالميه
من يومى 4 و 5 من شهر مايو و يمكن ان يمتد الى اخر الشهر الى يوم عشرين 
و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم*

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
من معه أسيك لا يبيع

----------


## نور المصرى

حرصا على الأرباح
نخفف محافظنا شوية 
لحد مانشوف السوق هايستقر ولا يرمى

----------


## نور المصرى

خبر فى الجزيرة 
 تسجيل اول حالة انفلزنزا خنازير بمصر  
تسبب فى البانك فى السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

الخبر ده على الجزيرة وحتىالأن دى إشاعة أطلها مجموعة على الفيس بوك  
حسب مصادرى  حتى الأن لا توجد إصابة فى مصر

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق إمتص الإشاعة 
وده كويس بس شمعة الكيس لحد دلوقتى وحشة

----------


## نور المصرى

المفروض بكره السوق مايقفلش تحت 5120 
بكره ممكن ننزل لكن نشوف هايقفل فين 
اليوم كان سيئ للزيرو للناس كلها
وأعتقد بكره الزيرو هايبقى كويس

----------


## عياد

> *من غير  ما احد يحدف طوب اتوقع انهيار جميع اسواق الاسهم المصريه و العربيه و العالميه
> من يومى 4 و 5 من شهر مايو و يمكن ان يمتد الى اخر الشهر الى يوم عشرين 
> و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم*

 أهلا بك عزيزي شريف  
متقلقش مفيش طوب ولاحاجة  :Asvc: 
أنا تقريبا من يوم الخميس الماضي وكل ماقابل حد يقول السوق هينزل وده متوقع بس عندي إستفسار لماذا 4 و 5 مايو تحديدا خاصة وانت توقعك مش تصحيح للإتجاه الصاعد قصير المدى بل إنهيار   :Yikes3:  
تقبل خالص إحترامي وتقديري

----------


## نور المصرى

الصعيد على وشك الإنطلاق هدف أول 2.25
هدف ثان 2.60

----------


## نور المصرى

كما نوهنا أمس الزيرو جيد اليوم 
مبروك لمن دخل 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

غدا مراقبة
 سماد مصر وقطاع الكيماويات
أسيك للتعدين
بايونييرز
قطاع الأقطان
المشروعات الصناعية 
الكابلات إحتفاظ

----------


## نور المصرى

بايونييز  هاتكمل صعود

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> بايونييز  هاتكمل صعود

 
بايونير لو اخترقت القاومه 8.20 اكيد نقطه تحول جامده جداااا  
رايك ايه فى اليكو  نطلع 3.25  ونستنى تريح  ولا نخلينا معاها    والصعيد ناخده تانى منين

----------


## نور المصرى

> بايونير لو اخترقت القاومه 8.20 اكيد نقطه تحول جامده جداااا  
> رايك ايه فى اليكو  نطلع 3.25  ونستنى تريح  ولا نخلينا معاها    والصعيد ناخده تانى منين

 إجنى أرباحك غدا فى الصعود أول الجلسة
وممكن تجنى الأن بتلت الكمية

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> إجنى أرباحك غدا فى الصعود أول الجلسة
> وممكن تجنى الأن بتلت الكمية

 تسلم يا باشا    ده بالنسبه لاليكو  
طب الصعيد  عايز اخش تانى   منين

----------


## نور المصرى

> تسلم يا باشا    ده بالنسبه لاليكو  
> طب الصعيد  عايز اخش تانى   منين

 ممكن فى تقفيل الزيرو 2.12-2.15

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم 
انا امتلك اسهم سيدى كرير و راية ومصر الجديدة للاسكان و اريد معرفة توقعات اداء هذه الاسهم

----------


## pepo_100

تحية غالية للجميع وبالاخص للاستاذ/ نور المصرى
                               بوليفارا.....بوليفارا
بقالة يومين عامل شغل كويس جدا وطلع فيهم حوالى 15 % وقفل انهاردة 6.66
وسمعت كلام ان بوليفارا قريب جدا هاتوصل 8.50
ياريت رايك وتحليلك يااستاذ نور
شكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> انا امتلك اسهم سيدى كرير و راية ومصر الجديدة للاسكان و اريد معرفة توقعات اداء هذه الاسهم

 مصر الجديدة
كسر 33.25 بفوليوم يذهب به مباشرة ل 37.5 مقاومة مهمه عندها
السهم مؤهل لكسر 33ج مع حركة السوق
وقف خسارة كسر 29.5 بفوليوم  
سيدى كرير
ربما نشهد به صعود اليومين القادمين متأثرا بصعود قطاع الأسمده والبتروكيماويات
9.25    9.80
مقاومات مهمه للسهم  
راية
وقف الخسارة فى السهم كسر 7.25
السهم له موجه صعودية أخيرة ستكون مصحوبة بأخبار سيتم التصريف عليها

----------


## نور المصرى

> تحية غالية للجميع وبالاخص للاستاذ/ نور المصرى
>                                بوليفارا.....بوليفارا
> بقالة يومين عامل شغل كويس جدا وطلع فيهم حوالى 15 % وقفل انهاردة 6.66
> وسمعت كلام ان بوليفارا قريب جدا هاتوصل 8.50
> ياريت رايك وتحليلك يااستاذ نور
> شكرا

 كسر 7ج بفوليوم يؤهله بكل سهولة ل 8.5
وأعتقد السهم به عزم للوصول لهذه المرحلة
وقد نوهت على قطاع الحليج من كام يوم
داخله فيه سيوله عالية

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
مراقبة 
بايونييرز
بوليفارا
القناه للتوكيلات
كابو

----------


## نور المصرى

هانشوف جنى أرباح فى السوق 
ممكن يكمل لقبل أخر الجلسة وممكن سنتهى سريعا

----------


## pepo_100

بعد جلسة انهاردة اية رايك بكرة فى الاسهم اللى قلت نراقبها 
وخصوصا بوليفارا انا شارى فيها
تحياتى استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

غدا متابعة  
المشروعات الصناعية
أسيك للتعدين 
بايونييرز مع إختراق 8.22 فيه خير
القناه للتوكيلات
الكابلات الكهربائية إحتفاظ لهدف 2.30

----------


## نور المصرى

> بعد جلسة انهاردة اية رايك بكرة فى الاسهم اللى قلت نراقبها 
> وخصوصا بوليفارا انا شارى فيها
> تحياتى استاذ نور

 السوق جيد بشكل عام 
ولا تقلق من الحليج  ولا من أى سهم طول ما أ،ت محافظ على نقظة وقف الخسارة

----------


## sherif13

ما رايك فى سهم راية اليوم و هل سيستمر سهم مصر الجديدة و سيدبيك فى الصعود (معليش اسئلتى كتير بس ليسا مبتدىء وبتعلم من فترة صغيرة)

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما رايك فى سهم راية اليوم و هل سيستمر سهم مصر الجديدة و سيدبيك فى الصعود (معليش اسئلتى كتير بس ليسا مبتدىء وبتعلم من فترة صغيرة)

 السوق داخل على 5500
هايهدى شويةعندها وومكن نريح الأسبوع القادم ل 5300

----------


## هيثم السعيد

صباح الفل يا  استاذ    
شكرا على المجهود المبذول  وبارك الله فيك      
سامع ان اليكو بتتجمع جامد  واحتمال تكمل من غير تريح جامد  رايك ايه فى الكلام ده

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا  استاذ    
> شكرا على المجهود المبذول  وبارك الله فيك      
> سامع ان اليكو بتتجمع جامد  واحتمال تكمل من غير تريح جامد  رايك ايه فى الكلام ده

 يجوز تكمل من غير ماتريح 
هو أنا عندى هدف عند 9ج تقريبا 
الهدف ده بقاله مده كبيرة من أيام لما كان ب 1.5 ووصينا عليه هو وأى سى 
هل ياترى سيتحقق :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يجوز تكمل من غير ماتريح 
> هو أنا عندى هدف عند 9ج تقريبا 
> الهدف ده بقاله مده كبيرة من أيام لما كان ب 1.5 ووصينا عليه هو وأى سى 
> هل ياترى سيتحقق

 ازيك يا ابو نور  :Eh S(7): 
الاى سى ايه رايك نخرج عند 3 ولا قبل كده ولا نستنى الميكر نزهقه اكتر من كده

----------


## نور المصرى

> ازيك يا ابو نور 
> الاى سى ايه رايك نخرج عند 3 ولا قبل كده ولا نستنى الميكر نزهقه اكتر من كده

 صباخك فل يا أبو سمره 
بص ياسيدى  
متوقع الأسبوع القادم صعود قوى للأى سى
نراقب النقطه دى 2.96
لو ماقدرش يعديها نبيع ونرجع ناخده تانى من منطقه أحسن

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباخك فل يا أبو سمره 
> بص ياسيدى  
> متوقع الأسبوع القادم صعود قوى للأى سى
> نراقب النقطه دى 2.96
> لو ماقدرش يعديها نبيع ونرجع ناخده تانى من منطقه أحسن

 تمام ياغالى 
يعنى ممكن اخرج قبلها وننتظر ان يعديها وندخل تانى ولو كان له هدف بعيد ننتظر وربنا يبعدنا اى مؤثرات خارجية فما رايك

----------


## نور المصرى

> تمام ياغالى 
> يعنى ممكن اخرج قبلها وننتظر ان يعديها وندخل تانى ولو كان له هدف بعيد ننتظر وربنا يبعدنا اى مؤثرات خارجية فما رايك

 بص ياسيدى خبر المقصورة ممكن ينزل أى وقتعايز تبيع لما يخش المقصورة بيع 
عايز تراقب 2.96 لو ماقدرش يعيدها تبيع وتاخد من تحت شوية فرق 20 قرش ولا حاجه ممكن
عموما الإنتظار مش هايخسر فيه هدف عند 4ج

----------


## سمير صيام

> بص ياسيدى خبر المقصورة ممكن ينزل أى وقتعايز تبيع لما يخش المقصورة بيع 
> عايز تراقب 2.96 لو ماقدرش يعيدها تبيع وتاخد من تحت شوية فرق 20 قرش ولا حاجه ممكن
> عموما الإنتظار مش هايخسر فيه هدف عند 4ج

 تمام ياغالى ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله

----------


## فارس2611

ياهلا بالجميع
انا اول مره اخد بالى ان المنتدى هنا بيتكلم عن الاسهم المصرية
فاحب ان تكون اول مشاركة ليه هنا بهديه
اولا احب الانتباه ان نقطة ارتداد السوق ستكون عند 5700 غالبا
ثانيا اقدم هذا السهم الهدية (جى ام سى ) السهم سيرتفع اكثر وبقوة خلال الاسبوعين القادمين وسيتخطى ال 300 جنيه 
وثالثا سوهاج الوطنية فى طريقه الى 120 
وان شاء الله سأتواجد واتشارك معكم بقوة الفتره القادمة :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياهلا بالجميع
> انا اول مره اخد بالى ان المنتدى هنا بيتكلم عن الاسهم المصرية
> فاحب ان تكون اول مشاركة ليه هنا بهديه
> اولا احب الانتباه ان نقطة ارتداد السوق ستكون عند 5700 غالبا
> ثانيا اقدم هذا السهم الهدية (جى ام سى ) السهم سيرتفع اكثر وبقوة خلال الاسبوعين القادمين وسيتخطى ال 300 جنيه 
> وثالثا سوهاج الوطنية فى طريقه الى 120 
> وان شاء الله سأتواجد واتشارك معكم بقوة الفتره القادمة

 مرحبا بك معنا ومنتظرين مشاركاتك الفعالة 
تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو مقاومة 4.35

----------


## pepo_100

تحياتى استاذ نور
اية راى حضرتك انا اشتريت انهاردة فى الاية اى سى على 2.49
توقعاتك للسهم اية

----------


## نور المصرى

> تحياتى استاذ نور
> اية راى حضرتك انا اشتريت انهاردة فى الاية اى سى على 2.49
> توقعاتك للسهم اية

 إقرأ ردى على سمير صيام

----------


## pepo_100

شكرا يااستاذ نور تحياتى لحضرتك

----------


## نور المصرى

> شكرا يااستاذ نور تحياتى لحضرتك

 العفو 
وربنا يباركلك فيه

----------


## هيثم السعيد

اولا     السلام عليكم   
شكرا  جدا للاخ نور على هذا المجهود   وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك   
ثانيا عايزين  نتكلم شويه بالعقل        هل طبيعى اللى بيحصل فى السوق فى الوقت الحالى  
السوق وصل لل 5700 دون اى معوقات تماما  وشكله مكمل   هل ده طبيعى فى ظل الوقت الحالى    
طيب ده لو طبيعى   امال ليه لسه بنسمع من رءساء  ان الاسوء لم ياتى بعد  
وانن لسه فى ازمه ماليه فى العالم  
السوق بالشكل ده احسن من زمان جداااا     طب ازاى لسه فى ازمه واحنا بنجرى زى الصاروخ 
وليه مسمعناش   من الرؤساء عن عوده الثقه من جديد  زى ما بيقولوا لسه ان  الازمه الحاليه قد تستغرق  سنوات    
هل زى ما  نزلنا من غير منطق   بنطلع من غير منطق  
ولا ده لعب من الصناديق والمؤسسات الكبيره  لرفع قيمه ورقه قبل 30/6 
بصراحه  حاسس انى فيه حاجه مش مضبوطه  تماما     
او ان احنا ننسى موضوع الازمه ده خالص 
يا ريت لو عندك تفسير اعرفه    
على فكره بسبه الورق اللى عامل انخفاض لا تذكرر    معقول   كله كسبان   
العلم عند الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> اولا     السلام عليكم   
> شكرا  جدا للاخ نور على هذا المجهود   وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك   
> ثانيا عايزين  نتكلم شويه بالعقل        هل طبيعى اللى بيحصل فى السوق فى الوقت الحالى  
> السوق وصل لل 5700 دون اى معوقات تماما  وشكله مكمل   هل ده طبيعى فى ظل الوقت الحالى    
> طيب ده لو طبيعى   امال ليه لسه بنسمع من رءساء  ان الاسوء لم ياتى بعد  
> وانن لسه فى ازمه ماليه فى العالم  
> السوق بالشكل ده احسن من زمان جداااا     طب ازاى لسه فى ازمه واحنا بنجرى زى الصاروخ 
> وليه مسمعناش   من الرؤساء عن عوده الثقه من جديد  زى ما بيقولوا لسه ان  الازمه الحاليه قد تستغرق  سنوات    
> هل زى ما  نزلنا من غير منطق   بنطلع من غير منطق  
> ...

 لنا تعليق بعد دقائق إنتظروه

----------


## نور المصرى

> اولا     السلام عليكم   
> شكرا  جدا للاخ نور على هذا المجهود   وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك   
> ثانيا عايزين  نتكلم شويه بالعقل        هل طبيعى اللى بيحصل فى السوق فى الوقت الحالى  
> السوق وصل لل 5700 دون اى معوقات تماما  وشكله مكمل   هل ده طبيعى فى ظل الوقت الحالى    
> طيب ده لو طبيعى   امال ليه لسه بنسمع من رءساء  ان الاسوء لم ياتى بعد  
> وانن لسه فى ازمه ماليه فى العالم  
> السوق بالشكل ده احسن من زمان جداااا     طب ازاى لسه فى ازمه واحنا بنجرى زى الصاروخ 
> وليه مسمعناش   من الرؤساء عن عوده الثقه من جديد  زى ما بيقولوا لسه ان  الازمه الحاليه قد تستغرق  سنوات    
> هل زى ما  نزلنا من غير منطق   بنطلع من غير منطق  
> ...

  
كويس إنك فتحت الموضوع ده 
يبقى نولع واحد بايب وندردش  :013:  
عشان لسه كنا بنتكلم فى الموضوع ده فى المنتدى الأخر  
أولا المؤسسات مش هى اللى شايله السوق  :Ohmy:  
الميكرات التقال هما اللى شايلينه  :Boxing:  
والسوق الفتره اللى فاتت عوض خسائر ناس كتير
للى دخل بسيوله جديده الفتره اللى فاتت لما قولنا دخول سيوله 
طبعا فيه ناس خرجت أصلا لما ردينا فوق 3600 وماصدقوش إن السوق هايكمل  :Noco:  
عند 4900 كان الإحتمال المرجح الهبوط ونصحنا بجنى أرباح بالنص على الأقل
لكن ماكسرناش 4600 وكان عندنا دعم قوى والسوق أعطى إشارات لسه فيه
وماعندناش نفسنا وقولنا خروج برضه 
كملنا دخول مع السوق
بس الخطر فىالسوق الأن أنه لا يوجد تصحيح قوى ولا عمل قيعان وضاحة
عشان نقول هانكمل طلوع
يعنى التصحيح القادم سيكون عنيف بكل صور العنف لكن لنتستغرق وقت طويل 
من أسبوعان لثلاث أسابيع 
ولو تفتكروا أنا قولت إنالسوق فى مرحلة إستعادة الثقه
وماينفعش السوق ينزل
لأن فيه ناس كتير بتخرج ولازم يدفعوهم للشراء فى أسعار أعلى 
السوق عمل وتد صاعد صغير كسره لأعلى وهدفه 5800 
من المتوقع من 5800 إلى 6200 يحصل تصحيح
وبرضه ممكن السوق يكمل لحد 7000-7200 قبل التصحيح الكبير
فيه ورق لسه ماجابش مستهدفاته ولسه ماصرفش ده اللى أنا قاعد فيه 
أمثال 
أى سى
أسيك 
المشروعات
القناه للتوكيلات 
ورقك هو مؤشرك
وإمشى بوقف خسارة متحرك وقت كسره أخرج لو ماكسرش خليك قاعد

----------


## فارس2611

> مرحبا بك معنا ومنتظرين مشاركاتك الفعالة 
> تحياتى

 مرحبا بك اخى نور والمنتدى دايما منور بوجودك فيه
رائى ان الرفع السوق اليوم اوراسكوم تليكوم والسيناريو المتوقع لغدأ
ان يقوم الانشاء برفع السوق اول الجلسه حتى يكمل مستهدفه قرب ال 194 ثم سقووووووووووووط مدو الى 5000 على الاقل 
وما زلت اقول جى ام سى جمعيته يوم الخميس والسهم مستهدفاته عاليه جدا واتمنى الخير للجميع

----------


## sherif13

اخى نور السوق فى حالة هبوط الان , ابيع الاسهم وللا استنا شويا

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى نور السوق فى حالة هبوط الان , ابيع الاسهم وللا استنا شويا

 السوق هايلف مش هايكمل نزول دلوقتى

----------


## sherif13

متشكر جدا اخى نور على الاستجابة السريعة

----------


## نور المصرى

مورغان ستانلي: ننصح بالاستثمار في أسواق
السعودية وقطر ومصر 
بعض أسواق المنطقة باتت مغرية 
قامت شركة مورغان ستانلي، والمدرجة في بورصة نيويورك NYSE تحت الرمز MS، بمراجعة توصياتها الخاصة حسب مؤشر مورغان ستانلي للأسهم الدولية في الأسواق العربية الناشئة، فقد أوصت المستثمرين بزيادة تعاملاتهم في أسواق الأسهم في الشرق الأوسط، حيث كشفت التقييمات عن أفضل نتائج لتلك الأسهم على الإطلاق على مدار العامين الماضيين.  
و كانت مورجان ستانلى قد أوصت المستثمرين بتقليل تعاملاتهم في أسواق المنطقة في أكتوبر 2008، .  
إلا أن التقرير الأخير للشركة الذي صدر تحت عنوان 
«مؤشر مورجان ستانلي للأسهم الدولية في الأسواق العربية الناشئة تعاف اقتصاديا وتقييمات جذابة لزيادة حجم التداولات في أسواق الأسهم العربية من جديد»، والذي يوصي المستثمرين بزيادة تعاملاتهم في أسواق الأسهم الإقليمية الآن، حيث تعتبر هذه الفترة وقتا مناسبا لرفع حجم التداولات، مسلطاً الضوء على سوق المملكة العربية السعودية و مصر وقطر.  
هذا احد اهم الاسباب الذى يفسر الشراء الكبير للاجانب لتكوين محافظ جديده مرة اخرى و لعل حجم التداول الكبير الذى يزداد يوما بعد يوم يوضح ذلك و قد بلغ هذا التداول اليوم 2.3 اثنان مليار و 300 مليون و هو رقم كبير للغاية و قد كان التداول فى الوقت العصيب الذى مر بالبورصه من 300 الى 500 مليون لا غير و بومها كان كل امل المحللين جميعا ان يقترب التداول من المليار مرة اخرى و ان ذلك لو حدث فهو بدايه استعاده السوق عافيتة و دخول السيوله مرة اخرى و تعدى حجم التداول لحاجز الـ 2 مليار دليل كبير على ان السوق قد بدأ مرحله جديده و ان اى تصحيح قد يحدث فسيكون طبيعيا و صغيرا لان ما زالت كثير من الاسهم فى اسعارها غير العادلة و هذا الحجم اليوم و الايام السابقه يؤكد ان شاء الله ان ما مر بالبورصه المصرية هى مرحله و انتهت و ان السوق قد بدأ آخر مراحل التعافى و استعاده القوه

----------


## نور المصرى

طبعا أمريكا نزلت وكعامل نفسى هانريح بكره شوية 
لكن لو الأسهم ماكسرتش وقف الخسارة نستنى فيها 
أعتقد السوق متوجه لمناطق 6800 الفتره القادمه 
هانصحح بس يوم ولا إتنين بسبب إقترابنا من مقاومة 5800

----------


## وليد الحلو

نور باشا ،بايونيرز وكلام على الـ10 جنيه على المدى القريب الكلام اللي وصلني وصول هادىء وطيران من أول 9.50 مش هيبسيوا حد يشتري  المعلومة دي من قلب الشركة زى ما انت عارف ،بس عايزك تتأكدلي منها لاني مش بثق فيهم الصراحة ،هما أه صدقوا في الطلعة الاخيرة  بس مش هنسي لهم الهبدة من 25 الى 17 جنيه وبيقولوا رايحيين الـ50  :Doh:    انا معايا متوسط 6.05 جنيه ومش هزيد عنه ان شاء الله  جزء متبقي من الاكتتاب أبو خمسه والبقية من السكة والقيعان   دبرني يا كبير  :013: ،انا بتفائل بيك من ايام اسيك والواجب اللي عملته معايا  :AA:   ودي وتقديرى

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ،بايونيرز وكلام على الـ10 جنيه على المدى القريب الكلام اللي وصلني وصول هادىء وطيران من أول 9.50 مش هيبسيوا حد يشتري  المعلومة دي من قلب الشركة زى ما انت عارف ،بس عايزك تتأكدلي منها لاني مش بثق فيهم الصراحة ،هما أه صدقوا في الطلعة الاخيرة  بس مش هنسي لهم الهبدة من 25 الى 17 جنيه وبيقولوا رايحيين الـ50    انا معايا متوسط 6.05 جنيه ومش هزيد عنه ان شاء الله  جزء متبقي من الاكتتاب أبو خمسه والبقية من السكة والقيعان   دبرني يا كبير ،انا بتفائل بيك من ايام اسيك والواجب اللي عملته معايا   ودي وتقديرى

 
صباح الجمال على أحلو حلو 
فاكر ساعتها قولتلك بيصرفوا وماتسمعش كلام حتى لو صاحب الشركة ومهما قالو بيصرفوا 
هههههههههههه وصرفوا فعلا  :Big Grin: 
وكنت قايل الكلام ده هنا على المنتدى برضه 
المهم
بايونييرز ياحلو موصيين عليها من بدرى لهدف أول من 9ج إلى 9.5
وتقريبا جاب المستهدف الأول وكان واجب جنى جزء من الأرباح ونرجع ناخد تانى
لهدف ثان 11ج
وفيه هدف بعيد عند 19ج 
المهم ياريس هيرمس بتحارب بايونييرز زى ما إحنا عارفيين
ونزلت توصية بجنى الأرباح فى السهم عند 10ج 
هل هذه التوصية حرب أم إتفاق؟؟؟!!!!! 
بصراحة لحد دلوقتى بايونييرز ماصرفش الكمية كلها 
ما الحل؟ 
وقف خسارتك الأن كسر 8.20 بفوليوم
نيجيى عند 10ج نرفع الأستوب بتاعنا ل 9.20
ونجنى أرباحنا بقرب 10ج ويريح قربالدعم ناخد تانى ووقف كسر الدعم
ونخلينا مع السهم 
السهم على الشارت بيقول لسه فيه كتير  
تحياتى ياحلو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم ابيع اسهم مصر الجديدة و سيدى كرير و راية دلوقتى ولا استنى اخر الاسبوع

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ابيع اسهم مصر الجديدة و سيدى كرير و راية دلوقتى ولا استنى اخر الاسبوع

 ممكن تجنى بنص الكمية وتستعد بالباقى لأى بوادر جنى أرباح

----------


## eng_hisham

نور باشا ------------- 
انا معدي اصبح مش اكتر ؟؟؟؟  
الكابلات 1.73 ج ،،،،، قلبي رفرف   
تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> نور باشا ------------- 
> انا معدي اصبح مش اكتر ؟؟؟؟  
> الكابلات 1.73 ج ،،،،، قلبي رفرف   
> تحياتي

 الحمد لله 
بكره الجمعية 
وتوزيع قرشين ونص لكل سهم
وسهم لكل 20 سهم 
ممكن نجنى أرباح عند 1.90 ونرجع ناخد تانى  
هدف 2.35

----------


## عياد

> نور باشا ------------- 
> انا معدي اصبح مش اكتر ؟؟؟؟  
> الكابلات 1.73 ج ،،،،، قلبي رفرف   
> تحياتي

 ازيك يا أستاذ هشام واحشني جدا فينك من زمان  
حبيت أسلم عليك

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
شكل أسيك هاتتحرك النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

لو وقف خسارتك ماتكسرش ماتخرجش من السهم

----------


## eng_hisham

> ازيك يا أستاذ هشام واحشني جدا فينك من زمان  
> حبيت أسلم عليك

 الباشا الكبير ___ المعلم__ استاذ عياد 
والله فعلا انا غلطااان ومقصر جدا ،، بس والله مشاغل الحياه دربكت الدنيا... 
ان شاء الله هيكون لنا لقاء قريب. 
سامحني يا معلم ع التقصير انت ونور المصري فعلا اللي يمكن لو شافني يقتلني :Mad Argue:  
تحياتي ليكم جميعا.....

----------


## نور المصرى

لحد دلوقتى تصحيح خفيف 
مافيش بوادر إنهيار مجرد تصحيح

----------


## نور المصرى

برغم اللى بيحصل فى السوق 
مافيش أسهم كسرت دعوم 
وده مطمئن حتى الأن

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن الترييح يكمل لبكره كمان
دعم السوق 5800

----------


## نور المصرى

تماسك السوق مابين منطقة 5600- 5700 
لسه مافيش إنهيار تام دلوقتى

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق إرتداد من 5700-5600
ونرد ل 6200 ومن هناك البيع 
لو نزلها النهارده ممكن تخش تشترى

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور كيف حالك ان شاء الله بخير
اي اخبار عن الكابلات؟
لاني سالت شركة الوساطة عن موضوع 2 ونصف قرش والاسهم المجانية
لم يسمعو عن هذا الخبر

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي في الله نور كيف حالك ان شاء الله بخير
> اي اخبار عن الكابلات؟
> لاني سالت شركة الوساطة عن موضوع 2 ونصف قرش والاسهم المجانية
> لم يسمعو عن هذا الخبر

 إن شاء الله الخبر ده هايتعلن فى الجمعية 
وإبقى إدعيلى

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله السوق إرتد من 5650

----------


## sherif13

ايه رايك اخى نور ادخل اشتر دلوءتى بعد الارتداد  وايه الاسهم اللى ممكن ادخل فيها

----------


## نور المصرى

> ايه رايك اخى نور ادخل اشتر دلوءتى بعد الارتداد  وايه الاسهم اللى ممكن ادخل فيها

 ممكن وتبيع قرب 6200

----------


## نور المصرى

فيه ضغطه مفتعله فى السوق ماحدش يخاف منها

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد كلنا لاحظنا الشراء المحموم أخر دقائق فىالجلسة 
خير إن شاء الله  
ومبروك لحملة أى سى السهم كان معجزة اليوم 2.75  
الخبر قرب إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة لأى سى أفضل جنى الأرباح  بتلتين الكمية بين 2.95 و 3.10 
ولوماقدرش يعدى 2.96 مانستناش 
ونسيب الباقى للمقصورة

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى خرج من السوق هايجرى وراه  
جنى الأرباح القادم 6200

----------


## pepo_100

نور باشا تحياتى
اية رايك فى بنك قناة السويس اشتريت فية على 8.40 وسمعت ان الميكر هايشتغل علية لحد مايوصل 12 ج

----------


## pepo_100

تحذير .... حدوث انهيار الاسبوع القادم لدرجة ان واحد من الميكر اوصى ببيع اى سهم ... سعر شاشة مهما كانت الخسارة لان اللى جاى انهيار .... واللة اعلم

----------


## Peace4all

> تحذير .... حدوث انهيار الاسبوع القادم لدرجة ان واحد من الميكر اوصى ببيع اى سهم ... سعر شاشة مهما كانت الخسارة لان اللى جاى انهيار .... واللة اعلم

 
يا باشا لما الميكر يحذر كدا طيب هو هيخرج ازاي وبعدين طول عمرنا نسمع ان الحدايه مش بترمي كتاكيت ولا ايه رايك

----------


## pepo_100

اتمنى الخير للجميع
والعلم عند اللة

----------


## نور المصرى

أسف لا أحلل بنوك ولا فنادق وبالنسبة للإنيار ماتخفش مافيش إنهيار وأى تصحيح قادم مهما كان عنيف ومرعب بس مش إنهيار  جنى الأرباح القادم 6200 وقد نراها الأسبوع القادم

----------


## euro trader

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## deadsoul

:016:

----------


## forexmen

السلام عليكم 
انا غير متابع اطلاقا للسوق المصري ولكنش شاهدت بالصدفة شكل الرسم البياني للمؤشر فحببت انا انبه الاخوة لعلها تفيد 
من الشكل والشمعة الانعكاسية الواضحة ربما يصل المؤشر قريبا اسفل مستوي 5000 والله اعلم

----------


## ELSHAWAF

على حد علمي ان هذا الشارت لمؤشر البورصة المصرية
مع تحليل اليوتي وفيبو

----------


## femtogold4

بارك الله فيك و ننتظر الشرح فضلا لا امرا

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهمنا القادمة 
طلعت مصطفى من 4.5 إلى 4.60
المصرية إتصلات ( عدو الشعب   :Big Grin: ) من 16.80 إلى 17.20
أسيك للتعدين من 23.5 إلى 24.20

----------


## sherif13

ما رايك فى الصعيد للمقاولات والدخول فيها على كام

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما رايك فى الصعيد للمقاولات والدخول فيها على كام

 2.20 إلى 2.25
وقف الخسارة كسر 2.10

----------


## sherif13

معلش حطول عليك اشترى فى اسيك دلوءتى وللا الصعيد

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش حطول عليك اشترى فى اسيك دلوءتى وللا الصعيد

 لو مسكتك الحيرة جزأ عليهم هما الأتنين

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ماقولنا أى سى جنى أرباح

----------


## ahmed taha

طيب يا حبيبنا ايه رأيك في 
1-المشروعات 29
2-رايه6.8
3-القاهره للاستثمار والتنميه العقاريه CIRA ب 27 
4-ايجترانس 29
وطبعا مؤيدك في الاسهم اللي اقترحتها

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب يا حبيبنا ايه رأيك في 
> 1-المشروعات 29
> 2-رايه6.8
> 3-القاهره للاستثمار والتنميه العقاريه CIRA ب 27 
> 4-ايجترانس 29
> وطبعا مؤيدك في الاسهم اللي اقترحتها

 لو جت الأسعار دى تبقى نقطه شراء ممتازه

----------


## هيثم السعيد

صباح الفل عليكوا     
السهم القنبله القادمه    بالم هيلز للتعمير   سعر الشراء 10.50   طبعا   بعد اذن الاستاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل عليكوا     
> السهم القنبله القادمه    بالم هيلز للتعمير   سعر الشراء 10.50   طبعا   بعد اذن الاستاذ نور

 بالفعل بالم هلز جيد 
وأنا إشتريت فيه اليوم

----------


## هيثم السعيد

ربنا يباركلك    على فكره السهم ده فى مفاجات لا تتنتهى

----------


## هيثم السعيد

السوق  بيلم لفوق كويس   ان شاء الله يكمل

----------


## نور المصرى

الحمد لله ثبتنا  الناس  عن البيع 
والسوق جيد 
لو كان إنهيار ماكناش شفنا  السوق من الرمى 
ممكن نعمل تريده حلوه نبيع الأربعاء ونشترى الخميس

----------


## هيثم السعيد

وجهه نظرى بتقول خروج من الاربعاء مثلا     ونستنى بره شويه

----------


## نور المصرى

نشوف السيوله اللى دخلت الأسهم ودخلت السوق  http://www.mubasher.info/CASE/Analys...r/default.aspx

----------


## نور المصرى

> وجهه نظرى بتقول خروج من الاربعاء مثلا     ونستنى بره شويه

 إسمع كلامى وأخرج الأربعاء عند 6200 تقريبا 
وإشترى الخميس والأحد لهدف 6800 
وإبقى إدعيلى

----------


## Peace4all

صباح الخير استاذ نور في خبر في وكالات الانباء عن انفجار كبير في مستودع زخيرة بالاسماعليه تفتكر دا ممكن يأثر علي السوق خصوصا ان اسيا هبوط كبير والفيوتشر الامريكي برضه فتح علي هبوط

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير استاذ نور في خبر في وكالات الانباء عن انفجار كبير في مستودع زخيرة بالاسماعليه تفتكر دا ممكن يأثر علي السوق خصوصا ان اسيا هبوط كبير والفيوتشر الامريكي برضه فتح علي هبوط

 صباح أخضر على الجميع 
ماتقلقش 
وأمريكا كمان إن شاء الله أخضر النهارده

----------


## sherif mohamed

صباح الخير
انا الصراحة اول مرة معاكم
ربنا يوفققكم ويكرمكم يا رب
استاذنك فى سهم ايجيترانس اية مستهدفاتة ولية هو تعبان قوى اليومين دول وانا الصراحة معايا على 33
ولك الف شكر

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الخير
> انا الصراحة اول مرة معاكم
> ربنا يوفققكم ويكرمكم يا رب
> استاذنك فى سهم ايجيترانس اية مستهدفاتة ولية هو تعبان قوى اليومين دول وانا الصراحة معايا على 33
> ولك الف شكر

 صباح النور 
دعم 31ج مقاومة هامه 37.5
هايتحرك مع قطاع الشحن قريبا

----------


## sherif mohamed

اية راى حضرتك فى شراء الاجانب المتواصل على مدى يومين متتالين وبيع العرب على العكس
ها نروح لفين ههههه

----------


## sherif mohamed

اية يا ترى مستهدفات القابضة الكويتية وهل تنصحنى بالبيع فى اى نقطة عشان ارجع والمهم من اى نقطة 
معلش مطول عليك
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## نور المصرى

> اية يا ترى مستهدفات القابضة الكويتية وهل تنصحنى بالبيع فى اى نقطة عشان ارجع والمهم من اى نقطة 
> معلش مطول عليك
> ربنا يكرمك

 القابضه مش متابعها
أبصلك على شارتها بعدالجلسة 
السوق متوجه ل 6200 أونقطه ونريح يوم أو إتنين
وبعدين نتوجه ل 6800

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> امبارح اخدت جزء صغير فى الصعيد وكملت النهردة بباقى السيولة على 2.38 ايه رايك والسهم ممكن يوصل ل 3 واللا لأ

 هايريح شوية عند مقاومة 2.60

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ما قولنا من يوم الخميس إن أى سى جنى أرباح يوم الأحد 
ممنوع الشراء فيها دلوقتى خالص

----------


## sherif13

> زى ما قولنا من يوم الخميس إن أى سى جنى أرباح يوم الأحد 
> ممنوع الشراء فيها دلوقتى خالص

 يعنى التريح البسيط اللى فى السوق نتيجة الجنى بتاع ال ايه اى سي وللا فى سبب تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعنى التريح البسيط اللى فى السوق نتيجة الجنى بتاع ال ايه اى سي وللا فى سبب تانى

 لأ مالوش دعوه بأى سى

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت إتحرك ياجماعه
موصيين عليه إمبارح

----------


## نور المصرى

النعيم توصى بجنى الأرباح فى المصرية للإتصالات 
وأنا بقول شراء فى أى نزله ليها

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور تحياتى اية رايك فى سهم دلتا للانشاء والتعمير سمعت انة هايتحرك جامد صعودا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور تحياتى اية رايك فى سهم دلتا للانشاء والتعمير سمعت انة هايتحرك جامد صعودا

 هذا السهم بالذات ماشتغلش فيه حتى لو هايتضاعف
اللى شغاليين فيه شوية حرامية

----------


## نور المصرى

سؤال إتسألته فى المنتدى الأخر
وحبيت أطرحه هنا وإجابته عشان توضح بعض الأمور للجميع      

> استاذ نور انت شايف ايه فى الاشاعات بتاعت الايه اي سي ورأيك فعلاً خلاص مش هايدخل المقصورة ولا ايه ده على لسان نائب البورصة ايه الموضوع بالضبط وهل لديك اخبار ارجو الرد بعيد عن جني الارباح

 كلامك بيقول إنك مستثمر 
يبقى إطمن  
أى سى هايخش المقصروة إن شاء الله
وأزيدك من الشعر بيتا 
سيكون الحصان الرابح علىمدار خمس سنوات قادمه ( تليكوم رقم 2 ) 
سيشهد أرقام للمستثمر لن تخطر لك على بال الأن 
يعنى لو فكرت تخرج منه فى أى وقت سيب إن شالله 1000 سهم بس فيه 
بالنسبة للقصة بتاعة التصريحات والكلام ده  
ده كلام مقصود إنه ينزل دلوقتى 
فنط الكلام 
البورصه لن تستسنى أحد من قواعد دخول المقصورة
إيه القواعد تحقيق ربح 5% من رأس المال 
طيب أى سى طلبت إستثناء؟
أبدا 
أى سى حققت أرباح 5%؟
نعم 
وفيه ضمن التصريح المغرض من الصحيفة وليس عمران
لأن الكلام تقاول بعد كلام عمران على إنه منه 
إن أى سى محققه 2.5% أرباح على عدد 900 ألف سهم
يعنى حطوا أسهم الزياده فى الأرباح
لكن الحقيقة أن الأرباح تحسب على الأسهم بدون الزياده الأخيرة
يعنى تحريف للخروج بشائعه خالية من الصحة 
ونصيحتى بجنى الأرباح عشان إحنا مضاربين
هانخش السهم على مراحل إبتداء من 2.25 يعنى مش هاسيبه أو إبتداء من 2.30 
واللى بيحصل ده مجرد جنى أرباح ومرحلة خلصت
وسنتأهب للمرحلة الجديدة 
ويارب أكون قدرت أوصلك المعلومة بالكامل
ولو قصرت فى شيئ أسأل ولا يهمك

----------


## نور المصرى

ممنوع شراء أى سهم النهارده ونتركه للتسوية 
وغدا على نص الجلسة نجنى أرباحنا قرب 6200 
ونخش نشترى تانى  
يوم الخميس والأحد

----------


## نور المصرى

إستغلال خبر النفى فى أى سى  
لتكملة التصريف

----------


## نور المصرى

عز حديد من الأسهم المرشحة أيضا لصعود قوى

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> صباح الفل عليكوا     
> السهم القنبله القادمه    بالم هيلز للتعمير   سعر الشراء 10.50   طبعا   بعد اذن الاستاذ نور

  
هذه المشاركه كانت من تاريخ 17/5  السعلر الان   13    جنيه  مبروك عليكوا اتمنى يكون فى حد استفاد   
على فكره  ان شاء الله لسه كمان

----------


## نور المصرى

> هذه المشاركه كانت من تاريخ 17/5  السعلر الان   13    جنيه  مبروك عليكوا اتمنى يكون فى حد استفاد   
> على فكره  ان شاء الله لسه كمان

 مبروك عليك 
عنده هدف عند 13.8 تقريبا

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> مبروك عليك 
> عنده هدف عند 13.8 تقريبا

 
 ان شاء الله لو بات انهارده فوق ال12.60  ما تسيبوش غير فى ال15 ان شاء الله

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله لو هبيع بكرة الصعيد ابيع امتى و على كام وللا استنا

----------


## Peace4all

اعتقد يا استاذ نور ان في اسهم بيتصرف عليها دلوقت بالاخص لما تبقي منزله اخبار ايجابيه جدا كارباح او شراء اسهم خزينه زي سهم رمكو انا عارف انك مش بتشتغل في اسهم السياحه بس لو عندك اي خبر عليه ياريت تقولي
اشكرك

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> ان شاء الله لو هبيع بكرة الصعيد ابيع امتى و على كام وللا استنا

 الصعيد مقاومة 2.60 
حاول تبيع قربها أو 2.50 فى أضعف الحالات

----------


## نور المصرى

> اعتقد يا استاذ نور ان في اسهم بيتصرف عليها دلوقت بالاخص لما تبقي منزله اخبار ايجابيه جدا كارباح او شراء اسهم خزينه زي سهم رمكو انا عارف انك مش بتشتغل في اسهم السياحه بس لو عندك اي خبر عليه ياريت تقولي
> اشكرك

 إجنى أرباحك قرب 6200 
وأرجع خد تانى
السوق هايريح بالكتير 100 أو 200 نقطه 
وننطلق ل 6800 بقيادة طلعت مصطفى

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا ممكن يتاخد دلوقتى 8.02
ويطلع على التسوية

----------


## Peace4all

اشكرك يا استاذ نور انا جنيت ارباح في رمكو بس كنت عايز اتاكد من رؤيتي بس ياريت لو جالك اي اخبار عن سهم رمكو تقولي لان مجلس ادارة محترف نصب وتلاعب بالاخبار

----------


## نور المصرى

> اشكرك يا استاذ نور انا جنيت ارباح في رمكو بس كنت عايز اتاكد من رؤيتي بس ياريت لو جالك اي اخبار عن سهم رمكو تقولي لان مجلس ادارة محترف نصب وتلاعب بالاخبار

 من عنيا حاضر 
فيه خبر هاينزل عن إعدام 10 مليون سهم خزينة 
وبعدها خبر تانى إنهم هايلموا 10 مليون سهم تانيين

----------


## Peace4all

> من عنيا حاضر 
> فيه خبر هاينزل عن إعدام 10 مليون سهم خزينة 
> وبعدها خبر تانى إنهم هايلموا 10 مليون سهم تانيين

 
تسلم عنيك يا استاذ
هو خبر الاعدام نزل واليوم نزلوا خبر شراء 3 مليون سهم واعتقد ان لو فعلا جاد في شراء 3 او 10 فهو لازم ينزل بسعر السهم وبكدا يستفاد من كل ناحيه يصرف اسهمه علي حس شرائه لاسهم الخزينه وفي نفس الوقت يشتريها بأقل سعر

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
جنى الأرباح قرب 6200 
والشراء أخر جلسة الخميس وأول جلسة الأحد على مراحل

----------


## نور المصرى

أكتر سهمين نركز عليهم فى الشراء فى جنى الأرباح 
طلعت
إتصالات 
ومن معه الكابلات تريدات  فى السهم وهدف 2.20

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم  
هو السوق مريح كده لية غير المتوقع

----------


## eg_falcon

> أكتر سهمين نركز عليهم فى الشراء فى جنى الأرباح 
> طلعت
> إتصالات 
> ومن معه الكابلات تريدات فى السهم وهدف 2.20

  يعني ممكن نبيع طلعت النهاردة و نشتريه بكرة او يوم الاحد علما بان الحكم الخاص بقضية طلت مصطفى غدا

----------


## sherif13

الصعيد لوسمحت ايه ظروفه نزل جامد

----------


## نور المصرى

سأجيب عن أسئلتكم ليلا إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعني ممكن نبيع طلعت النهاردة و نشتريه بكرة او يوم الاحد علما بان الحكم الخاص بقضية طلت مصطفى غدا

 طلعت حتى لو إتعدم ونزل السعر إشترى

----------


## نور المصرى

> الصعيد لوسمحت ايه ظروفه نزل جامد

 مع السوق 
الصعيد مقاومة 2.40 - 2.60 - 2.90 
وقف الخسارة كسر 2.10 
وفى رأيى ماتقلقش منه لسه فيه خير 
ممكن المتاجره ( تريدات )

----------


## sherif13

> مع السوق 
> الصعيد مقاومة 2.40 - 2.60 - 2.90 
> وقف الخسارة كسر 2.10 
> وفى رأيى ماتقلقش منه لسه فيه خير 
> ممكن المتاجره ( تريدات )

 والله انا متشكر جدا للتعاون وانك مستحملنى وشكرا جدا على مجهودك

----------


## sherif13

الخبر الساعة9:10 الحكم بالاعدام على طلعت مصطفى وربنا يستر النهاردة

----------


## نور المصرى

الحكم بإحالة أوراق هشام طلعت ومحسن السكري للمفتي في قضية مقتل سوزان تميم 
هشام طلعت مصطفى داخل قفص المحكمة - أ ف ب 
* احفظ الخبر
* اطبع
* أضف تعليق
* ارسل 
5/21/2009 9:06:00 AM 
متابعة أحمد الليثي - قضت المحمة بإحالة أوراق هشام طلعت مصطفى ومحسن السكري لفضيلة المفتي تمهيدا لإعدامهما في قضية مقتل سوزان تميم. 
وتمت الجلسة وسط استعدادات أمنية مكثفة بدأت الأربعاء بالقاهرة إجراءات تأمين منطقة محكمة جنوب القاهرة والتي ستشهد صباح الخميس 21 مايو النطق بالحكم فى قضية مقتل الفنانة اللبنانية سوزان تميم على يد ضابط جهاز امن الدولة السابق محسن السكري بتحريض من رجل الأعمال المصري وعضو مجلس الشورى هشام طلعت مصطفى . 
وتتجه أنظار المصريين والعرب إلى قاعة السادات بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة بمنطقة باب الخلق لمتابعة الجلسةالتى سيصدر خلالها الحكم على المتهمين. 
كانت النيابة قد وجهت إلى المتهم محسن السكري تهمة القتل العمد وحيازة سلاح دون ترخيص ووجهت النيابة الى المتهم هشام طلعت تهمة التحريض على القتل. 
وبدأت السلطات الأمنية بالقاهرة فى نشر حوالي 7 ألاف مجند وعسكري بمنطقة المحكمة ،كما تم التنسيق مع قطاع مصلحة السجون بوزارة الداخلية على خروج 3 سيارات تأمين للمتهمين أثناء حضورهما من السجن حيث سيتم وضع رجل الأعمال هشام طلعت مصطفى فى سيارة بمفردة أثناء خروجه والمتهم الثاني محسن السكري فى سيارة أخرى وتأمينهما بـ3 سيارات اخري. 
وطلبت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة من الصحفيين ووكالات الإنباء وقنوات التليفزيون من التواجد أمام مقر المحكمة لتنظيم عملية الدخول من الساعة الرابعة فجر الخميس ولن يسمح بدخول أى إعلامي قاعة المحكمة بعد ساعة من هذا الوقت. 
كما بدأ فى التوافد يوم الأربعاء الى القاهرة أسرة المجني عليها من دبى لحضور جلسة النطق بالحكم وعدد من المحامين الأجانب . 
وشهدت البورصة المصرية الأربعاء حالة من الترقب والحذر استعدادا لمعرفة خبر القضية نظرا لوجود عدد كبير من المتعاملين على أسهم شركات طلعت مصطفى فى البورصة ، وفى شركات هشام طلعت وعدت الادارة جميع العاملين بالشركة انه فى حالة صدور حكم بالبراة لهشام طلعت سيتم صرف مبلغ 500 جنية مكافأة لكل العاملين .

----------


## نور المصرى

السهم هايمتص الصدمه 
الشركة مش هاتنهار بإعدام هشام طلعت 
إشترى السهم على الداون

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق شراااااااء

----------


## هيثم السعيد

السوق ابتدا يلم  تانى  الحذر من اخر الجلسه

----------


## Fathi2009

هناك بيع قوي غير مبرر

----------


## نور المصرى

زى كل مره أقولكم الشرا فى الحمار  
أنا قايلكم جنى الأرباح الأربعاء وإشترى الخميس والأحد 
إستغل الضرب وإشترى على أجزاء 
وطلعت تحت عند 4.10 كويس اوأقل

----------


## Peace4all

انا بعتقد اننا دخلنا مرحله التصحيح لان المؤشر اختبر القمه لتاني مره وارتد منها وطبعا دا متوافق مع اختبار المؤشرات الامريكيه برضه لاخر قمه والارتداد بقوه

----------


## Peace4all

انا الحمد لله يا استاذ نور اشتريت اول الجلسه وبعت واشتريت تاني ولسه في امر شراء بس علي سعر اقل طبعا مش علي طلعت علي الفقري رمكو 
 اعتقد طلعت مصطفي هيتماسك لان الاداره لازم تثبت ان الشركه لن تهتز حتي لو اعدموه فعلا وان كنت اتوقع ان في النقض هيتم الافراج عنه دي مصر ام الدنيا ولا يعني ممدوح اسماعيل اللي موت 1300 هيكون اعز من طلعت مصطفي

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا الحمد لله يا استاذ نور اشتريت اول الجلسه وبعت واشتريت تاني ولسه في امر شراء بس علي سعر اقل طبعا مش علي طلعت علي الفقري رمكو 
>  اعتقد طلعت مصطفي هيتماسك لان الاداره لازم تثبت ان الشركه لن تهتز حتي لو اعدموه فعلا وان كنت اتوقع ان في النقض هيتم الافراج عنه دي مصر ام الدنيا ولا يعني ممدوح اسماعيل اللي موت 1300 هيكون اعز من طلعت مصطفي

 نفس الكلام كنت بتكلم فيه الصبح 
حكاية الإفراج توقع شخصى وليس معلومه 
بس هو لازم يتعمل كده عشان قضيةرأى عام

----------


## هيثم السعيد

باشا  ايه رايك فى اليكو دلوقت تتاخذ من 2.90  ولا ايه رايك  
وبوليفارا نلم دلوقتى ولا نستنى شويه

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن بوليفارا 
وأليكو عند  2.60  
وأى سى 1.80

----------


## نور المصرى

إشاعة إنتشرت عن وفاة الريس 
الحمد لله الرئيس بصحة وإشاعة وفاته عاريةمن الصحة 
وتم التأكد تماما بما لامجال للشك 
الراجل زعلان على حفيده وكان مقرب إلى قلبه وسنه كبير كتر خيره برضه

----------


## Peace4all

> إشاعة إنتشرت عن وفاة الريس 
> الحمد لله الرئيس بصحة وإشاعة وفاته عاريةمن الصحة 
> وتم التأكد تماما بما لامجال للشك 
> الراجل زعلان على حفيده وكان مقرب إلى قلبه وسنه كبير كتر خيره برضه

 
اعتقد لابد من ظهوره او سماع صوته ولو في اتصال تليفوني لانه الغي زيارته لامريكا

----------


## نور المصرى

> اعتقد لابد من ظهوره او سماع صوته ولو في اتصال تليفوني لانه الغي زيارته لامريكا

 طبعا السوق مش هايهدى غير بكده 
بس قولتلكم حتى تعرفوا الحقيقه 
وطبعا واحد حفيده توفى هايروح أمركا إزاى بعدها بيوم

----------


## نور المصرى

نوقف باقى الشراء 
النزول زياده عن اللزوم 
نشوف هانستقر فين 
وقد تكون فرصه للشراء بس الأمان أفضل

----------


## Fathi2009

النزول دة مش عادي

----------


## نور المصرى

كده لازم نشترى بعد الأسعار ماوصلت الدنيا 
القناه 10.5 سبحان الله 
بكره تبيقى 12.5 فجأه

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق هايلم أخر الجلسة

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت تنفيذ 62 مليون سهم 
مين اللى إشتراهم فى السوق ده 
وثابت مانزلش كتير بالنسبة لباقى الأسهم مقارنة إن صاحب الشركة هايعدم 
عشان كده قولتلكم من كام يوم لو هايتعدم إشتريه

----------


## نور المصرى

االسوق ظهر فيه شراء من نص ساعة ومازال مستمر

----------


## Norton

فيه مثل   معروف  وكل  من  عمل  بيه   كسبان 
اشتر في عز  الخوف  وبيع   في  عز  التفاؤل   
افضل  الاسهم  لشراء

----------


## Norton

طلعت مصطفى
سيدي كرير
اراسمكو
مصر لصناعه الكيماويات   
الاسعار  الحاليه   لذكرى

----------


## نور المصرى

> فيه مثل   معروف  وكل  من  عمل  بيه   كسبان 
> اشتر في عز  الخوف  وبيع   في  عز  التفاؤل   
> افضل  الاسهم  لشراء

 بالظبط 
أنا مفضى معظم المحفظة من إمبارح
ومتفق مع الشركة إنى هافتح كريدت النهارده للأسبوع الجاى 
وكنت مستنى الهبده دى 
بس بصراحة جت أكبر من المتوقع
وأحسن حاجه الشراء على مراحل 
وإن شاء الله ربنا يكرم اللى دخل النهارده معانا

----------


## Norton

محافظ  خليجيه  اشترت  بشراهه  يوم  الخميس

----------


## ahmed taha

اعتقد والله اعلم اننا في موجه رابعه 
وان شاء الله في ارتفاعات اسهم قويه 
كنت نبهت عنها مسبقا واحب اضيف ايضا للقائمه سهم سبنالكس 
بالاضافه للمشروعات ورايه وciraواسيك وسماد مصر

----------


## المحب للخير

> اعتقد والله اعلم اننا في موجه رابعه 
> وان شاء الله في ارتفاعات اسهم قويه 
> كنت نبهت عنها مسبقا واحب اضيف ايضا للقائمه سهم سبنالكس 
> بالاضافه للمشروعات ورايه وciraواسيك وسماد مصر

  استاذى جزاك الله كل خير هذه الاسهم معرضة اكتر للهبوط ولا مرشحة للصعود واين اجد باقى القائمة شكرا.

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي في الله نور
ماهي افضل شركة وساطة من وجهة نظرك؟
واقل مبلغ للمحفظة

----------


## المحب للخير

> اخي في الله نور
> ماهي افضل شركة وساطة من وجهة نظرك؟
> واقل مبلغ للمحفظة

  هيرمس شركة قوية جدااا اتعامل معها ما يزيد عن العام تداول الكترونى بلحظة اقل مبلغ بها 10000 جنيه عشرة الاف جنيه مع شاشة متابعة الاسعار مجانى ( مباشر).

----------


## Peace4all

> هيرمس شركة قوية جدااا اتعامل معها ما يزيد عن العام تداول الكترونى بلحظة اقل مبلغ بها 10000 جنيه عشرة الاف جنيه مع شاشة متابعة الاسعار مجانى ( مباشر).

 ممكن تقولي العموله كلها علي بعض كام يعني بأمين الحفظ وكله وهل فعلا شاشه مباشر مجانا ولا مخفضه زي عربيه اون لاين وهل الموقع الالكتروني شغال كويس ولا زي الزفت زي عربيه اوف لاين ولو تقولي رقمهم يبقي كتر خيرك
اشكرك

----------


## المحب للخير

> ممكن تقولي العموله كلها علي بعض كام يعني بأمين الحفظ وكله وهل فعلا شاشه مباشر مجانا ولا مخفضه زي عربيه اون لاين وهل الموقع الالكتروني شغال كويس ولا زي الزفت زي عربيه اوف لاين ولو تقولي رقمهم يبقي كتر خيرك
> اشكرك

 لااااااااااا غير عربية خالص كل شوية توقف الخدمة ويقلك عطل من البورصة يعنى البورصة بتعطل عليهم هما بس وكل الشركات شغالة عادى و سيبك من حتة عمولة مخفضة ده تقريبا علشان يجمعوا معظم المستثمرين عندهم ويوقفوا السوق وقت ماهما عاوزين يشتروا او يبيعوا والشاشة عند هيرمس  مجانىىىىىىىىى تماما وتليفونهم 16900
وشوف دى عمولة تفصيلية لفاتورة بمبلغ 5500 جنيه

----------


## Peace4all

اعتقد العموله كدا 5.5 في الاف فرق عن عربيه اوف لاين ب واحد بس ومش كبير خصوصا انك بتقول شاشه مجانا والاهم الموقع مش بيعطل
علي فكره انا عايز اسيب عربيه مش بسبب الموقع انا حصل فيه كام موقف بجد مشفتوش علي مستوي جميع انواع البورصات في العالم تخيل ادخل انفذ من الموقع علشان معنديش شاشه فأظلب سعر السوق واعطي اوردر ماركت ينفذلي علي سعر اقل من الظاهر قدامي ب 21 قرش وتاني مره ب 5 قروش فقلت اشتري نفسي هو انا اصلا داخل علشان اعمل تريده ب 10 صاغ فياخد مني ربع جنيه اتصلت انفذ بالتليفون اكتشفت نفس المأساه يظهر قدام المنفذ سعر ويدوس تنفيذ يديله سعر تاني وتخيل قلتلهم يمكن الكميه كبيره نفذلي بالسعر الظاهر الكميه المتاحه فلاقيت المصيبه ان المنفذ في الشركه بيستخدم نفس الموقع اللي انا بفتحه من البيت فلما رجعت للسمسار القديم اللي كان بينفذ يدوي قالي لانه مش بينفذ علي سيستم البورصه يعني التكنلوجيا عندهم رجعتنا لورا   صدق اللي طلع عليهم عربيه اوف لاين فعلا
اشكرك واسف اني وجعت دماغك بس اصلي محروق منهم

----------


## Dr_nono

اخي نور  بالنسبة لايه اي سي ايه الوضع حضرتك كنت وضعت شراء عند 2.25 ثم تم التعديل الي 1.8 انا بصراحة كنت قمت ببيع كامل كميتي عند 1.35 ولم اشتري فيه ثانية علي فكره فيه ملاحظة ان كميات البيع بقت كبيرة في سوق خارج فهل الرؤية مازالت كما هي تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي نور  بالنسبة لايه اي سي ايه الوضع حضرتك كنت وضعت شراء عند 2.25 ثم تم التعديل الي 1.8 انا بصراحة كنت قمت ببيع كامل كميتي عند 1.35 ولم اشتري فيه ثانية علي فكره فيه ملاحظة ان كميات البيع بقت كبيرة في سوق خارج فهل الرؤية مازالت كما هي تحياتي

 دعم 2.05 وبعدها إرتداد ( بول باك ) ل 2.25-2.30
لو قدر يخترقها ويستقر يومان دخول 
لم ماقدرش نستناه 2.05 لو تم تحميع عتدها نخش
لو كسرها إستنى 1.80 قرش

----------


## Love For Ever

شكرا اخي المحب للخير سوف اتصل بهرمز ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed taha

> استاذى جزاك الله كل خير هذه الاسهم معرضة اكتر للهبوط ولا مرشحة للصعود واين اجد باقى القائمة شكرا.

 ان شاء الله صاعده
حسب وجهه نظري وما استخدمه من ادوات 
انا مش بحلل السوق كله 
كان فيه مشاركه من يومين في الورشه ده كاتب فيها بقيه الاسهم
لكن الاهم نظرتك للامور
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Fathi2009

KEEP AWAY
DO NOT BUY

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
السوق فى منطقه حيرة للأفراد 
اللى باع الخميس خايف يخش يشترى
والسوق فتح عالى 
اللى لسه محتفظ قاعد يفكر أبيع ولا أستنى 
والأن فيه تجرية للبياع عشان اللى كان عايز يستنى يخرج  
لكن بشكل عام 
كسر 5600 هروب من السوق 
الإستقرار فوق 5800 يؤهلنا ل 6800

----------


## نور المصرى

وأدى الريس طلع فى التليفزيون 
عشان اللى كانوا بيحلفوا إنه توفى 
كأنهم شافوه بنفسهم 
سبحان الله 
سرقه للأسهم عينى عينك

----------


## Norton

مبروك   لمن  اشترى  وحظ   اوفر  للي  باع

----------


## نور المصرى

> مبروك   لمن  اشترى  وحظ   اوفر  للي  باع

 الحمد لله نبهنا على ده وقولنا جنى الأرباح الأربعاء 
وشراء الخميس والأحد عشان هايبقى فيه هبده نستغلها للشراء 
بس فرقت معانا بنط كنا متوقعين السوق يكون يوم الأربعاء 6200 
بس جه عند 6000 ووقف

----------


## ماجد المصرى

استاذ نور 
دى اول مشاركه فى بابك المتميز واحب احييك على تعبك 
كنت عايز اعرف راى حضرتك فى ال AIC  دلوقتى وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور 
> دى اول مشاركه فى بابك المتميز واحب احييك على تعبك 
> كنت عايز اعرف راى حضرتك فى ال AIC  دلوقتى وشكرا

 ده كان تحليلى لها أمس
ولم يتغير  
وبالفعل اليوم إرتد لقرب المنطقه المحدده
بكره ممكن نشوفه 2.32 لكن الشراء خطر    

> دعم 2.05 وبعدها إرتداد ( بول باك ) ل 2.25-2.30
> لو قدر يخترقها ويستقر يومان دخول 
> لم ماقدرش نستناه 2.05 لو تم تحميع عتدها نخش
> لو كسرها إستنى 1.80 قرش

----------


## Peace4all

انا اشتريت  الخميس يا استاذ نور وما بعتش اليوم ايه رايك استني يروح علي الاقل للقمه الاخيره ولا ممكن يكسر القناه الصاعده اللي ارتد منها اليوم
اشكرك

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا اشتريت  الخميس يا استاذ نور وما بعتش اليوم ايه رايك استني يروح علي الاقل للقمه الاخيره ولا ممكن يكسر القناه الصاعده اللي ارتد منها اليوم
> اشكرك

 اللى إشترى الخميس يتنظر فى السوق شوية 
طلعت هايقود السوق للصعود 
ولو السوق كسر 5600 خروج نهائى

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد الشراء فى بوليفارا جيد 
أدائها جيد جدا

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يجرى ورا أى سى يانخش صح يامنخشش 
مافيش تأكيد دخول حتى الأن 
مش مهم تخش أعلى المهم ماتتحبسش فى السهم وتكون متأكد من إستمرارية الصعود

----------


## نور المصرى

شفتوا أى سى رزع إزاى بعد ماطمع الناس بالدخول

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى لم تانى 
بس اللى مقلقنى الفوليوم ضعيف
ولسه ماتمش تجميع اللى تم بيعه 
عموما إستقرار فوق 2.30 لمدة يومين دخول

----------


## نور المصرى

إيجيترانس جيده للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

فاكرين لما قولت هشام طلعت مصطفى لو خد إعدام إشتروا 
يارب تكونوا إشتريتم وماخفتوش
مازال السهم فى مراحل الشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهم يمكن الشراء فيها 
بوليفارا
أسيك
طلعت
عز حديد

----------


## نور المصرى

عارف إن دماغكم بتزقزق على أى سى 
أنا قلقان قلقان قلقان من الورقه دلوقتى
وطالعه بدون فوليوم
خطر جدا 
لو تأكدت من الدخول هاقولكم وأخاف تتعلقوا فيها

----------


## نور المصرى

كده أى سى صح  
كانت طلعه تصريفيه 
مش معقول ينزل ب 230 مليون سهم فى أسبوع ويطلع ب 35 مليون بس

----------


## ماجد المصرى

استاذ نور ننتظر  aic  و اليكو عند كام للشراء وما هى مستهدفات السهمين وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور ننتظر  aic  و اليكو عند كام للشراء وما هى مستهدفات السهمين وشكرا

 أليكو لو رد من 3ج شراء 
أى سى لسه هانشوف هايعمل إيه لسه ماداش شراء 
ممكنينزل  ل2.05 وممكن يكسرها لوكسرها نستناه 1.80

----------


## نور المصرى

إيه أى سى 
خبر مسمع فى شركات السمسرة كلها
إن خبر نازل عليها بكره أو يوم الأحد بدخول المقصورة 
الخبر منتشر بطريقه غريبة
طريقة تدعو للشك 
وحتى الأن أقول 
لا شراء فى الأى سى

----------


## المحب للخير

استاذ نور اخر سوق البطيخ ده ايه كان يوم غريب علينا.............

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور اخر سوق البطيخ ده ايه كان يوم غريب علينا.............

 كل اللى أقدر أقولهولك دلوقتى
إننا طول ما إحنا فوق 5600 مافيش قلق

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق لسه هات وخد 
مايخوفش 
اللى أنا شايفه ده مجرد إستهبال

----------


## نور المصرى

وأدى أى سى  إتهبد 
ونبهنا أمس إن الإشاعة لتكملة التصريف

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدات تخش فيه سيوله شرائية 
يارب تبقى موجوده أخر نص ساعة
لأن الشراء أخر الجلسة دائما يكون شراء حقيقى

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ماقولنا هاتخش سيوله شرائية أخرالجلسة وده كويس إن شاء الله

----------


## nora

إنشاء قافلة فى لندن 182 يا ترى ايه الى هيحصل عندنا يوم  الأحد ربنا يستر :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:

----------


## nora

احب اطمنكم جميعا ان ما حدث في نهايه جلسه الgdr اليوم هو خطأ في الauto matchو قامت اداره بورصه لندن بمد فتره التداول لمده 5 دقائق تم تصويب هذه العمليات به واخرتنفيذ بسعر 35 دولار تقريبا اي مايوازي 197.5 جنيه مصري

----------


## نور المصرى

> إنشاء قافلة فى لندن 182 يا ترى ايه الى هيحصل عندنا يوم  الأحد ربنا يستر

  

> احب اطمنكم جميعا ان ما حدث في نهايه جلسه الgdr اليوم هو خطأ في الauto matchو قامت اداره بورصه لندن بمد فتره التداول لمده 5 دقائق تم تصويب هذه العمليات به واخرتنفيذ بسعر 35 دولار تقريبا اي مايوازي 197.5 جنيه مصري

 وقعتى قلبنا :Angry Smile:    :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

الإتجاه العام صاعد
لكن يتخلله جنى أرباح وتصحيح لازم لإستكمال الصعود 
جنى الأرباع قد يكون عنيف أو بسيط
ومن مده نوهنا أن جنى الأرباح الخاص بهذه الفتره سيكون عنيف جدا جدا 
معظم بل كل مؤشرات السوق سلبية بطريقه قوية
إشارات على جميع المؤشرات حتى الباننت الذى كان السوق يرسمه إنكسر للأسفل 
يتأكد كل هذا بالفعل بصورة لا تقبل النقاش بكسر 5600 
أو نرتد ونكسر الباننت لأعلى 
من معه سيوله يراقب 
من داخل السوق كسر 5600 أخرج

----------


## sherif mohamed

صباح الفل على الجميع  وقعت اليكو عقدا مع بايونيرز تتولى بمقتضاه بايونيرز اعاده هيكله وتوفيق اوضاع الشركه وفقا لقواعد القيد الجديده بالبورصه المصريه وكشفت مصادر الاقتصاديه ان عمليه الهيكله تتم من خلال دمج كل سمهين فى سهم وذلك لتقليل عدد الاسهم الحره المتداوله ومبادله الاسهم مع احدى الشركات الشقيقه  ما راى معاليكىارجو من سيادتك توضيح هذا الخبر وهل هو صحيح ام لا ومدى تاثيرة على السهم

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل على الجميع  وقعت اليكو عقدا مع بايونيرز تتولى بمقتضاه بايونيرز اعاده هيكله وتوفيق اوضاع الشركه وفقا لقواعد القيد الجديده بالبورصه المصريه وكشفت مصادر الاقتصاديه ان عمليه الهيكله تتم من خلال دمج كل سمهين فى سهم وذلك لتقليل عدد الاسهم الحره المتداوله ومبادله الاسهم مع احدى الشركات الشقيقه  ما راى معاليكىارجو من سيادتك توضيح هذا الخبر وهل هو صحيح ام لا ومدى تاثيرة على السهم

 
الخبر كان متوقع من ساعة ما هيرمس نزلت ريكموندشن على السهم
ودى أول مره فى حياتها تحلل سهم خارج المقصورة 
هى حاليا اللى ماسكة السهم

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق 5899
وشمعة إبتلاع قوية 
إن شاء الله لو كسرنا 5950 غدا مستهدفنا 6800-7100

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق أثبت قوته بعد خروج الأفراد كما توقعنا يوم الخميس 
على بركة الله مستهدف 6800

----------


## عياد

> السوق أثبت قوته بعد خروج الأفراد كما توقعنا يوم الخميس 
> على بركة الله مستهدف 6800

 بالفعل أداء متميز جدا للسوق اليوم يانور 
.
اذا الداوجونز اخترق مستوى 8600 للخروج من مرحلة الحيرة الأخيرة  
أتوقع إن شاء الله سيساعد على دفع السوق للإرتفاع

----------


## نور المصرى

ومازال مسلسل البيع فى أى سى لم يتوقف 
الحذر من الشراء  
أى سى رمى جامده زى ما كنا متوقعين 
كده الصوره وضحت للتصريف  
أنا خايف حد يجيى يقولى أنا خفت لتطير  رحت شارى

----------


## هيثم السعيد

الاول صباح الفل 
فى كلام كثير قوي على اليكو اكيد وصلك  
ايه رايك الاحتفاظ والا   الخروج

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاول صباح الفل 
> فى كلام كثير قوي على اليكو اكيد وصلك  
> ايه رايك الاحتفاظ والا   الخروج

 أعتقد سوق خارج هايهدى شوية 
هو فيه حركة بس مش دلوقتى 
أنا حاليا مامعيس أى سهم ولا فى أى سى ولا أليكو

----------


## نور المصرى

نخلى بالنا بأه بكره أو بعده هايبقى فيه جنى أرباح بس خفيف 
يعنى تريدات عكسية 
بالتوفيق

----------


## عياد

ان شاء الله السوق هينطلق اليوم بقوة 
.
السوق الأمريكي انطلق بشكل قوي جدا بالأمس مخترقا حاجز 8600 نقطة وان شاء الله سيواصل تقدمه خلال الجلسات القادمة 
.
الاسواق الخليجية فتحت اليوم فتحت على ارتفاع جيد سوق دبي حتى الان تجاوز + 3%   
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

> ان شاء الله السوق هينطلق اليوم بقوة 
> .
> السوق الأمريكي انطلق بشكل قوي جدا بالأمس مخترقا حاجز 8600 نقطة وان شاء الله سيواصل تقدمه خلال الجلسات القادمة 
> .
> الاسواق الخليجية فتحت اليوم فتحت على ارتفاع جيد سوق دبي حتى الان تجاوز + 3%   
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 سبقتك من زمان  :012:  
لما قولتلك ماتقلقش السوق هايطلع  :Big Grin:  
حبيبى ياعياد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

سهم يونفيرسال من الأسهم الجيدة فنيا مكون نموذج العلم

----------


## نور المصرى

> سهم يونفيرسال من الأسهم الجيدة فنيا مكون نموذج العلم

 يعيبه نقس السيوله الشديد الذى يجعله عرضه لتذبذب عالى

----------


## عياد

> سبقتك من زمان  
> لما قولتلك ماتقلقش السوق هايطلع  
> حبيبى ياعياد

 صباحك فل يانور  
أنا داخل بمحفظتي كلها ومعايا كريديت وربنا يستر  :Good:    :Icon26:

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت هايطير النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك لحاملى طلعت

----------


## نور المصرى

مبروك مره أخرى لكل حاملى طلعت مصطفى 
5.50 الأن

----------


## نور المصرى

لا ننسى فى نشوة الربح وصعود الأسهم أن السوق يمر بمراحل وليس صعود على طول 
نجنى أرباحنا وإحنا طالعين على أجزاء 
عشان السوق على مقاومة حاليا 
ويريح ناخد تانى كمل نجنى برضه جزء فى المرحله اللى بعدها 
تجنبا لضياع المكسب

----------


## نور المصرى

ادى أول موجه من جنى الأرباح خلصت وإشتغلت الأسهماللى ماشتغلتش 
هانمشى كده قطاع يسلم قطاع يتخلله جنى أرباح

----------


## Peace4all

صباح الفل يا استاذ نور 
انا بعت الكميه المخصصه للمضاربات علي امل النزول شويه وارجع اغطي المراكز تاني ما اعتقدش ان السوق ممكن يكمل قبل تريحه ولو لحد 6100 خصوصا ان الداو داخل علي مقاومه قويه جدا عند 9000 
احب اسمع رايك يا استاذ

----------


## نور المصرى

> صباح الفل يا استاذ نور 
> انا بعت الكميه المخصصه للمضاربات علي امل النزول شويه وارجع اغطي المراكز تاني ما اعتقدش ان السوق ممكن يكمل قبل تريحه ولو لحد 6100 خصوصا ان الداو داخل علي مقاومه قويه جدا عند 9000 
> احب اسمع رايك يا استاذ

 كلام سليم

----------


## هيثم السعيد

ايه رايك فى المصريين فى الخارج  نا شايف ممكن نخش ناخد شويه

----------


## نور المصرى

> ايه رايك فى المصريين فى الخارج  نا شايف ممكن نخش ناخد شويه

 ممكن بس على أجزاء أثناء تصحيح السوق

----------


## Fathi2009

الاستاذ نور
اتابع ارشاداتك بدقة وأشكرك جدا جدا
هل تنصح بالدخول الان ولا ننتظر اخر الاسبوع

----------


## Norton

السوق   مقبل  على  ارتفاع  قوي    
هدف  طلعت   مصطفى  6   جنيه

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور
> اتابع ارشاداتك بدقة وأشكرك جدا جدا
> هل تنصح بالدخول الان ولا ننتظر اخر الاسبوع

 فيه تصحيح خفيف ممكن تخش فيه أخر الأسبوع 
بس عايزين لمانقرب من 6800 نكون بره السوق
وقد نستكمل ل 7100 بس هايكون فيه تريحه فى السوق هتاخد أسبوعين تلاته بعدها

----------


## نور المصرى

دعـــوه للمناقشـــة  زيارة باراك حسين أوباما لمصر  
خطاب اوباما يستغرق 50 دقيقة ويحضره ‏2500‏ شخصية بينهم اخوان وحقوقيون وايمن نور.. وكفاية تدعو للاعتصام 
يترقب العالمان العربي والإسلامي الخطاب المهم الذي سيلقيه الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما من جامعة القاهرة أعرق الجامعات في الشرق الأوسط‏‏ ظهر الخميس بهدف إصلاح علاقات الولايات المتحدة مع العرب والمسلمين.   
الاخوان وأيمن نور يحضران الخطاب 
ووجهت الدعوات الرسمية لنحو‏2500‏ شخص يمثلون مختلف الأحزاب السياسية ومثقفون ورموز دينية ودبلوماسيون ومنظمات المجتمع المدني ورموز من السياسيين سواءمن المعارضين أو نواب في البرلمان وإعلاميين وطلاب من عدة جامعات وممثلين عن مختلف الفئات  
شيخ الازهر يوجه الدعوات 
وجاء الدعوة تحمل العلم الامريكي على اليمين والعلم المصري على اليسار. 
وبدأت الدعوة بعبارة: "يتشرف فضيلة الامام الاكبر شيخ الازهر محمد سيد طنطاوي والدكتور حسام كامل بدعوة سيادتكم لحضور خطاب رئيس الولايات المتحدة الامريكية باراك اوباما".    برنامج زيارة اوباما 
وسوف تصل طائرة الرئيس أوباما إلى مطار القاهرة‏‏ في التاسعة و‏35‏ دقيقة من صباح الخميس. 
وسيكون الرئيس حسني مبارك على رأس مستقبليه‏‏ وسيصطحب ضيفه إلى القصر الجمهوري بالقبة حيث تجري مراسم الاستقبال الرسمية‏.
ويعقبها مباشرة المباحثات الرسمية الثنائية بين الرئيسين مبارك وأوباما لمدة ‏45‏ دقيقة وتقتصر على الرئيسين فقط‏‏ ثم تجري جلسة مباحثات موسعة بمشاركة وفدي البلدين ويترأسها مبارك وأوباما‏‏ وتستمر نحو نصف ساعة‏‏.
ثم تجرى مراسم الوداع في قصر القبة الذي ينتقل منه الرئيس أوباما إلى مسجد السلطان حسن.
ثم يتوجه مباشرة إلي جامعة القاهرة‏‏ وسيكون في استقباله الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر‏‏ والدكتور حسام كامل رئيس جامعة القاهرة‏‏
ليلقي الرئيس الأمريكي خطابه للعالم الإسلامي ويستمر نحو‏50‏ دقيقة.
وسيلقي الرئيس الأمريكي خطابه عند الثانية عشرة والنصف ظهرا بتوقيت القاهرة وسيظهر على المنصة منفردا.
وعقب الانتهاء من خطابه سيقوم بجولة سياحية بمنطقة الأهرامات حيث يغادر القاهرة في السادسة مساء‏.‏

----------


## نور المصرى

*كفاية تدعو للاعتصام 
من جانب آخر دعت اللجنة التأسيسية لحركة كفاية إلى الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير عشية زيارة الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما إلى مصر. 
وقالت اللجنة فى دعوة وجهتها إلى كل القوى السياسية: "قررنا الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير من الساعة 8 مساء الأربعاء 3 مايو ليلة زيارة أوباما وحتى صباح اليوم التالى رفضا للزيارة ورفضا لدعم أمريكا لإسرائيل ورفضا لدعم أمريكا لنظام الديكتاتور مبارك.*

----------


## نور المصرى

متعودين دايما على هبوط البورصه عند زيارة الرئيس الأمريكى بوش 
هل تتكرر مع أوباما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أتوقع للسوق جنى أرباح خفيف بدأ اليوم ممكن نخش شرا تانى يوم الخميس
أثناء الزيارة 
مين متوقع نزول البورصه أثناء الزيارة ومين متفائل؟

----------


## نور المصرى

القاهرة شبه مغلقة   
ينصح المسؤولون الملايين من سكان القاهرة بعدم مغادرة منازلهم يوم الزيارة وارجع ضباط أمنيون السبب إلى ان الاجراءات الأمنية التي اتخذتها الحكومة لتأمين زيارة أوباما التي لن تستغرق سوى ثماني ساعات ويلقي فيها خطابا تاريخيا يتوجّه فيه للعالم الاسلامي، ستجعل مهمة الانتقال بين أحياء القاهرة ومناطقها أشبه بالمستحيلة.
وقال هؤلاء الضباط ان الخطة التي وضعت لتأمين سير موكب اوباما في المدينة ستؤدي الى إغلاق العديد من شوارعها وميادينها الرئيسية، مما سيمنع أكثر من مليون سيارة من الحركة لساعات طويلة في مدينة تعاني أساسا من أسوأ أنواع الاختناقات المرورية في العالم.
وأضافوا ان الأفضل هو بقاء حوالي 18 مليون شخص من سكان القاهرة، أو جلهم، في البيوت طيلة فترة الزيارة التي ستستمر من الساعة التاسعة صباحا حتى الرابعة بعد الظهر.
ووفقا لبيان من الرئاسة المصرية، فإن أوباما سيعقد فور وصوله وبعد استقبال رسمي له لقاء مع الرئيس حسني مبارك، ثم يتوجه بعد ذلك لالقاء خطابه في جامعة القاهرة، ليقوم بعد ذلك بزيارة بعض المعالم التاريخية في العاصمة قبل مغادرته.
غير ان مصادر مسؤولة قالت ان أوباما سينتقل أولا بموكب من السيارات المدرعة التي أحضرت خصيصا من الولايات المتحدة الى مسجد السلطان حسن في منطقة القلعة الاثرية، حيث يقوم بجولة في المسجد الاثري قبل ان ينطلق من هناك الى مبنى جامعة القاهرة التي ستكون قد أفرغت تماما من طلابها ومدرسيها.
وفي قاعة المحاضرات الكبرى في الجامعة، سيكون حوالي 3000 من اعضاء النخب المصرية وعدد من الدبلوماسيين الاجانب، في استقبال أوباما حيث سيلقي من هناك كلمته المتوقع ان يخاطب فيها العالم الاسلامي.
ولفتت المصادر الى أنه وبعد إلقاء الكلمة، سيتحرك موكب أوباما الى مقرّ نادي الجزيرة الرياضي الشهير حيث تنتظره طائرة مروحية أمريكية لتنقله الى موقع الاهرامات في الجيزة، بعد ان يكون قد استبدل بدلته الرسمية بملابس غير رسمية في إحدى الغرف التي أعدت خصيصا لذلك.
وبعد زيارة الاهرامات والمواقع الاثرية الفرعونية في المنطقة، ستحمل المروحية أوباما الى مطار القاهرة حيث تقله طائرته الرئاسية من هناك الى المانيا.
وذكرت بعض الصحف المصرية أن عشرات الالاف من رجال الشرطة المصريين وعددا كبيرا من رجال الخدمة السرية الأمريكية قد يصل عددهم الى أكثر من 2000 شخص، سيشاركون في تأمين خطة حماية أوباما، بالاضافة الى أجهزة ومعدات بالغة الدقة للكشف عن المتفجرات وتعطيل الاتصالات الهاتفية تم جلبها خصيصا للزيارة.
وأشارت صحف أخرى الى اعتقال أعداد كبيرة ممن يشتبه بهم أو لديهم سجلات كمتطرفين، تحوّطا من أي عمل قد يقومون به أثناء الزيارة.
ثماني ساعات هي مدة زيارة الرئيس الأمريكي، ولكنها ستكون دهرا بالنسبة إلى الملايين من المصريين الذين سيضطرون الى قضائها داخل سياراتهم او الحافلات العامة وفي أجواء شديدة الحرارة اذا ما اضطروا او غامروا بالخروج يوم الزيارة التاريخية.
وقرر رئيس جامعة الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب تأجيل الامتحانات المقررة يوم الخميس المقبل بجميع كليات الجامعة بالقاهرة والفصول الدراسية الملحقة بها.
وذكر بيان لجامعة الأزهر الاثنين أنه تقرر عقد تلك الامتحانات فى موعد لاحق يحدد عقب انتهاء امتحانات الجامعة.
وأشار البيان إلى أن هذا القرار يأتى حفاظا على مصالح الطلبة وعدم التاخر عن أداء الامتحانات .
وقرر الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر رئيس جامعة عين شمس تأجيل إمتحانات يوم 4 يونيو الحالى إلى ما بعد الإنتهاء من الأمتحانات بكليات الجامعة خوفا من تأخر بعض الطلاب عن أداء الإمتحانات. " 
المصادر: وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، العرب اونلاين

----------


## عبده المصرى

مساء الفل ابو نور ياغالى توقعى تكملة التصحيح لجلسة اليوم مع بداية جلسة باكر على خفيف يصحبه تعريض الى نهاية جلسة خارج يوم الخميس ثم يبدأ هبوط خفيف لمدة 45 دقيقة ثم يبدأ السوق بالتماسك من حوالى الساعة 1.45 الى نهاية الجلسة مع بداية جلسة الاحد ان شاء الله على ارتفاع وعلى الله التوفيق بهذا السيناريو،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> مساء الفل ابو نور ياغالى توقعى تكملة التصحيح لجلسة اليوم مع بداية جلسة باكر على خفيف يصحبه تعريض الى نهاية جلسة خارج يوم الخميس ثم يبدأ هبوط خفيف لمدة 45 دقيقة ثم يبدأ السوق بالتماسك من حوالى الساعة 1.45 الى نهاية الجلسة مع بداية جلسة الاحد ان شاء الله على ارتفاع وعلى الله التوفيق بهذا السيناريو،،،

 عشان خاطرك  
لازم يمشى على السيناريو غصب عنه   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبده المصرى

> عشان خاطرك  
> لازم يمشى على السيناريو غصب عنه

  هههههههههه تسلم يازعيم :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

البورصة المصرية قد تسمح باستخدام نظام التسليف بغرض البيع للأسهم نهاية العام  
قالت البورصة المصرية أنها تتوقع الحصول على الموافقة الخاصة بتفعيل عمليات التسليف بغرض البيع للأسهم المتداولة بحلول نهاية هذا العام تزامنا مع قرب إدراج أول صندوق للمؤشرات بالبورصة هذا العام . وصرح ماجد شوقي رئيس البورصة المصرية في مقابلة أجريت معه علي هامش زيارته لدولة سنغافورة أنه في هذه الحالة وهى القيام بتقديم صندوق للمؤشرات بالبورصة فانك ستحتاج بشكل ما أو بآخر لأداة مثل تفعيل عمليات التسليف بغرض البيع في ذلك الوقت فالاحتياج إليها سيكون قوى. وأضاف أن البورصة المصرية ستقوم بإدراج صندوق المؤشرات الذي سيدار من قبل بنك الاستثمار " بلتون " في الربع الأخير من هذا العام حيث سيتم تداول ذلك الصندوق بالبورصة بصورة مماثلة لتداول الأسهم مما سيتيح للمستثمرين إمكانية تتبع المؤشرات والمضاربة على ارتفاعها أو هبوطها . ومن المتعارف عليه أن المستثمرين عادة ما يتجهوا إلي التسليف بغرض البيع للتقليل من نسبة المخاطر التي قد يتكبدوها في حالة انخفاض قيمة ما تحتويه محافظهم من أسهم ، وكانت البورصة المصرية قد أعلنت في مارس الماضي أنها سترجئ تفعيل هذه الأداة المالية نظرا لحالة التذبذب الشديدة التي شهدها السوق . وذكر شوقي في المؤتمر الذي عقد في سنغافورة أن هيئة سوق المال المصرية كانت قد أرجأت العام الماضي الخطط الرامية إلى تفعيل التسليف بغرض البيع نظرا للانخفاض الذي شهده السوق مما أدي إلي عزوف شركات السمسرة المرخص لها باستخدام نظام التسليف بغرض البيع عن استخدامه. وأضاف شوقى لكن الآن مع عودة ارتفاع السوق عاد الاهتمام بهذا النظام وأعتقد أن السوق المصرية قادرة على أن تثبت أنها نشطة بما فيه الكفاية و بها سيولة كافية فضلا عن أنها ستثبت انها قادرة علي الصمود أمام الأزمات التي تشهدها أسواق المال من وقت إلي آخر مشيرا في ذلك إلى سببين أساسيين اعتبرتهما هيئة سوق المال متطلبات أساسية للسماح بتفعيل هذا النظام. الجدير بالذكر أن مؤشر EGX30 والذي يقيس أداء أنشط 30 شركة ارتفع بنسبة 37% هذا العام 2009 بعدما سجل انخفاض بنسبة 56% في عام 2008. المصدر: بلومبرج

----------


## Fathi2009

مععظم الاسهم تضاعف سعرعا 
وبعضها تضاعف خمسة اضعاف
هل هناك اسهم مازال لها مستهدفات؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
اليوم نجنى أرباحنا بثلث أو نصف المحفظة
والشراء أخر الجلسة فى رمى الزيرو 
أو غدا إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> مععظم الاسهم تضاعف سعرعا 
> وبعضها تضاعف خمسة اضعاف
> هل هناك اسهم مازال لها مستهدفات؟؟

 نعم  
هناك أسهم لم تتحرك بقوه بعد

----------


## نور المصرى

لو السوق جاب 6100
مانجنيش أرباح ونستنى شوية

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى ميست مش شغاله عنده 
ده الموقف 
فيه 3 سيرفرات واقعه عندهم - فيه 2 شغالين بس 
اللي اشتغل من الصبح فضل شغال

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى ميست واقفه عنده  
يطفى الجهاز كله ويشغله تانى   
السوق غير مطمئن للشراء اليوم
برجاء جنى جزء من الأرباح وخصوصا فى الحليج 
بوليفارا ربنا يعنا عليها لسه ماتحركتش عشان نجنى فيها أرباح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الوحيده فى الحليج اللى ماطارتش
أرزاق

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت جنى أرباح 
وناخده تانى لما يريح

----------


## essam7882

> اللى ميست واقفه عنده  
> يطفى الجهاز كله ويشغله تانى   
> السوق غير مطمئن للشراء اليوم
> برجاء جنى جزء من الأرباح وخصوصا فى الحليج 
> بوليفارا ربنا يعنا عليها لسه ماتحركتش عشان نجنى فيها أرباح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الوحيده فى الحليج اللى ماطارتش
> أرزاق

 ههههههههههههههه   بولفارا دي ورقه طياره   انما اسبيناليكس دي ورقه صارووووووووووخ

----------


## essam7882

السوق مش هينزل اكتر من اسعار يوم الثلاثاء  

> متعودين دايما على هبوط البورصه عند زيارة الرئيس الأمريكى بوش 
> هل تتكرر مع أوباما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> أتوقع للسوق جنى أرباح خفيف بدأ اليوم ممكن نخش شرا تانى يوم الخميس
> أثناء الزيارة 
> مين متوقع نزول البورصه أثناء الزيارة ومين متفائل؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> السوق مش هينزل اكتر من اسعار يوم الثلاثاء

 موافقك 
السوق مش هاينزل جامد
مجرد تصحيح بسيط

----------


## نور المصرى

بوليفارا هاتنطلق 
ياصابر الصبر      
قطاع الشحن أيضا

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي نور ماهو وضع الكابلات؟
ارى اليوم انطلاق لاعلى مع فوليوم
بالرغم من تصحيح السوف البسيط

----------


## نور المصرى

الكابلات فوليوم قوى
هدف 2.10 
والمؤشر صحح
والسوق هايكمل صعود

----------


## Fathi2009

الاستاذ نور
هل توافقني في شراء اسبينالكس وكابو وماريديف

----------


## نور المصرى

لا أوافقك بعد صعود السعر القوى
ماحدش يجرى ورا أسعار عالية  
عندك القناه للتوكيلات
بوليفارا
عز حديد

----------


## نور المصرى

المنتجعات بكسر 2.40 دخول هدف 2.65

----------


## essam7882

العقاريه للبنوك الوطنيه  ............  انا عيني عليها الفليوم بتاع النهارده و امبارح اعلي من المعتاد بكتير  انت ايه رائيك يانور

----------


## نور المصرى

> العقاريه للبنوك الوطنيه  ............  انا عيني عليها الفليوم بتاع النهارده و امبارح اعلي من المعتاد بكتير  انت ايه رائيك يانور

 جايلى عليها كلام بس عشان مش متأكد منه ماقولتش عليها 
بس هى أدائها جيد

----------


## Fathi2009

المنتجعات طار

----------


## Norton

> السوق مقبل على ارتفاع قوي  
> هدف طلعت مصطفى 6 جنيه

   
مبروك   مقدما   لكم

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم كنت عاوز رايك فى انى اشترى النهاردة aic و يكون على كام ولا أيه رايك فى اسهم تنيا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم كنت عاوز رايك فى انى اشترى النهاردة aic و يكون على كام ولا أيه رايك فى اسهم تنيا

 لا لشراء أى سى الأن
لسه قدامنا أسبوعين تلاته

----------


## sherif13

طيب تنصحنى بشرى ايه دلوئتى

----------


## sherif13

طيب ايه رايك فى كابو

----------


## Fathi2009

السوق يعاني من موجة بيع الان

----------


## نور المصرى

> طيب ايه رايك فى كابو

 كويسة بس عالية

----------


## نور المصرى

> السوق يعاني من موجة بيع الان

 السوق مش هايشد غير فى الأخر بعد ما الكل يقفل الكريدت

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش ينخدع فى اى سى 
لسه بدرى على الشراء

----------


## Fathi2009

السوق يتراجع والمؤشر خادع

----------


## Norton

شاهدوا   اقلاع   اراسمكو

----------


## pepo_100

نور باشا تحياتى اية رايك فى سهم ليسيكو

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
السوق مقلقنى اليوم 
بوليفارا وطلعت يوم الخميس شمعه إنعكاسية
يعنى ممكن يريحوا يوم ولا إتنين 
لا نندفع بالشراء اليوم 
نراقب السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

الشمعه الإنعكاسية تنتفى بإختراق هاى يوم الخميس

----------


## نور المصرى

بنبه مره تانية 
المؤشر صحح يوم الأربعاء والأسهم لأ
ممكن الأسعار تصحح النهارده والمؤشر لأ 
الشراء أخر الجلسة أو غدا

----------


## Fathi2009

الاستاذ نور
بايونير لماذا أداءة محير؟؟
وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منة أثناء محاورتة (غصب عن الميكر)؟؟

----------


## Fathi2009

أعتقد أن التصريف بدأ

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن تريدات عكسية 
تبيع الأول وبعدين تشترى

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور
> بايونير لماذا أداءة محير؟؟
> وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منة أثناء محاورتة (غصب عن الميكر)؟؟

 بايونييرز أنا خدته زيرو الصبح وبعته فورا 8.58 
هو هاياخد كام يوم هات وخد 
هدفنا 10.50 إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

> أعتقد أن التصريف بدأ

 جنى الأرباح مش هايبقى عنيف قوى  
هايبقى متوسط 
لأن الناس واخده ثقه نوعا ما فى السوق فمحدش هايرمى بأسعار دنيا
بل بالعكس هايشتروا 
إحنا هانعمل نزول متوسط

----------


## نور المصرى

جلسة خارج هاتبقى نشطة اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق أوشك على نهاية  جنى الأرباح  
بس ننتظر فى الشراء للتأكد

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق لسه ماخلصش جنى الأرباح
الزيرو هايشنقوه النهارده

----------


## Fathi2009

ما رأيك في القابضة 1.80

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما رأيك في القابضة 1.80

 مش متابعها للأسف أبقى أبصلك عليها 
لكن لقابضه بقت تقيله وفيه أسهم أحسن منها

----------


## Fathi2009

هناك تجميع في اوراسكم تليكم

----------


## Fathi2009

اخر دقيقة بايونير عمل شمعة بيضاء
600000 سهم ابتداء من 8.29 حتي 8.49

----------


## نور المصرى

بالنسبة للأى سى تحديدا 
هايخد شوية مراجيح ولسه وقت الشرا ماجاش
يطلع شوية ينزل شوية
نخلص شغلنا فى الداخل وبعدين نبصله
غدا إنتظروا منى فرصة شراء فى أسهم جيده إن شاء الله وبعدها نروح للأى سى

----------


## نور المصرى

أول الجلسة هايبقى شد وجذب وسيغلب عليها عدم وضوح الرؤية 
القطاع الذى سينشط هو قطاع المطاحن 
نركز عليه

----------


## نور المصرى

مطاحن عليا فى المرتبة الأولى
بعدها شمال 
بعدها وسطى 
نبنى مراكز شرائية على مراحل ولا للإندفاع مهما كانت ثقتك 
بناء مراكز الشراء على مراحل مش مره واحده نستفيد بتريحة السوق  
السوق لسه بيكمل جنى أرباح 
ربنا يسهل ويتماسك على أخر الجلسة

----------


## هيثم السعيد

طبعا بعد اذن الباشا  نور 
الدلتا للسكر وسعر مناسب جدا للشراء 18.45  
ان شاء الله فيها خير

----------


## remo

اية حكاية المنتجعات والاهداف ما هى ؟ 
جزيل الشكر لمجهودك حبيبى نور

----------


## عياد

> طبعا بعد اذن الباشا  نور 
> الدلتا للسكر وسعر مناسب جدا للشراء 18.45  
> ان شاء الله فيها خير

 أهلا استاذ هيثم أنا لاحظت عليها فوليوم قوي يوم الخميس يمكن أعلى فوليوم لها من سنة ولكن مع ذلك لم يستطيع كسر المقاومة عند 20 جنيه 
.
أعتقد كسرها بفوليوم سيكون مكان جيد للدخول بأهداف بعيدة سأضع التشارت لاحقا  
خالص تحياتي

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير علىالجميع 
إن شاء الله سنشهد تماسك فى السوق اليوم 
أسيك عليها العين النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

ياه ياريمو لسه فى المنتجعات 
حاضر هابصلك عليها

----------


## نور المصرى

أسيك 27.18 مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## Fathi2009

بيع جماعي تحت مظلة المؤشر الاخضر

----------


## sherif mohamed

اية راى سيادك فى المؤشر العام
وكمان الصعيد,انا قلقان منة جدا وحاسس انة ناوى ينزل شويتين

----------


## نور المصرى

> اية راى سيادك فى المؤشر العام
> وكمان الصعيد,انا قلقان منة جدا وحاسس انة ناوى ينزل شويتين

 الصعيد وقف الخسارة كسر 2.60 
فيه بيع عنيف فى السوق الأن
نراقب ونشوف

----------


## نور المصرى

نوقف جميع مراككز الشراء فيه رمى غريب فى السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى عايز يشترى يشترى أخر نص ساعة فى رمى الزيرو

----------


## Fathi2009

أية رأيك في ماريديف

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أهلا استاذ هيثم أنا لاحظت عليها فوليوم قوي يوم الخميس يمكن أعلى فوليوم لها من سنة ولكن مع ذلك لم يستطيع كسر المقاومة عند 20 جنيه 
> .
> أعتقد كسرها بفوليوم سيكون مكان جيد للدخول بأهداف بعيدة سأضع التشارت لاحقا  
> خالص تحياتي

   اسف جدا لم ارى الرد سوى الان طبعا تعليقك ده شرف ليه  
الورقه ديه بتتجمع وان شاء الله فيها خير ولو تلاحظ اليوم مع كل الرمى ده هى متماسكه 
مشكله الورقه ديه تقيله شويه بس لما بتجرى بتعمل شغل حلو جدا 
ولو راحعت الشارت هتلاقى كمان جاب قريب جدا ان شاء الله مع طلوع السوق هيغطيه

----------


## نور المصرى

> أية رأيك في ماريديف

 للأسف مش متابعها

----------


## remo

> ياه ياريمو لسه فى المنتجعات 
> حاضر هابصلك عليها

 والله يا نور عملت تعزيز بنفس الكمية من على 1.18 وان شاء الله مش هطلع غير بحقاتى :Big Grin:

----------


## Fathi2009

أنا أقصد أية رأيك في أداءها اليوم ؟؟

----------


## Fathi2009

أحصائية
الاسهم الاتية مساسلة حسب قوة تصديها لموجة الهبوط اليوم
من الاقوي الي الاضعف  الشركة اخر تنفيذ اعلي تنفيذ نسية التراجع الشرقية للدخان - ايسترن كومباني 219.50 219.77 -0.1اسمنت سيناء 63.75 63.93 -0.3الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية 45.40 45.97 -1.2اوراسكوم تيلكوم القابضة 34.49 34.94 -1.3جى بى اوتو 25.26 25.64 -1.5العز الدخيلة للصلب - الاسكندرية 705.00 718.00 -1.8سيدى كرير للبتروكيماويات 9.93 10.14 -2.1الاهرام للطباعة و التغليف 37.30 38.16 -2.3المصرية للاتصالات 18.08 18.50 -2.3المصرية لخدمات النقل (ايجيترانس) 33.70 34.49 -2.3بنك التعمير والاسكان 25.11 25.70 -2.3بالم هيلز للتعمير 12.60 13.00 -3.1مطاحن مصر العليا 51.00 52.64 -3.1الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول 206.00 212.74 -3.2الدوليه للمحاصيل الزراعيه 14.71 15.20 -3.2مطاحن ومخابز شمال القاهرة 23.70 24.49 -3.2الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع 86.00 88.90 -3.3النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية 14.04 14.52 -3.3العربية لحليج الأقطان 5.25 5.43 -3.3البنك التجاري الدولي (مصر) 48.00 49.79 -3.6راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات 7.23 7.50 -3.6الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للانشاء والتعمير - ايكون 9.30 9.65 -3.6السويدى للكابلات 68.98 71.60 -3.7العز للسيراميك و البورسلين - الجوهره 5.78 6.00 -3.7الحديد والصلب المصرية 14.14 14.69 -3.7رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحيه 6.64 6.90 -3.8ليسيكو مصر 15.00 15.59 -3.8الوطنية لمنتجات الذرة 33.00 34.31 -3.8سماد مصر (ايجيفرت) 13.88 14.44 -3.9الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية 1.72 1.79 -3.9النيل للكبريت والمساكن الخشبية الجاهزة 24.00 25.00 -4.0القاهرة للاسكان والتعمير 10.00 10.43 -4.1بي تك للتجارة و التوزيع 5.17 5.40 -4.3بنك التمويل المصري السعودي 11.18 11.68 -4.3مصر للالومنيوم 33.39 34.90 -4.3الصعيد العامة للمقاولات 2.65 2.77 -4.3مصر لصناعة الكيماويات 9.01 9.42 -4.4جنوب الوادى للاسمنت 8.79 9.19 -4.4مطاحن مصر الوسطي 13.76 14.39 -4.4اسيك للتعدين - اسكوم 26.16 27.45 -4.7العز لصناعة حديد التسليح 12.34 12.95 -4.7البنك الوطني للتنمية 7.65 8.03 -4.7بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصرية بالجنية 19.50 20.47 -4.7العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني 8.20 8.61 -4.8الاهلي للتنمية والاستثمار 28.08 29.49 -4.8مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة 5.27 5.54 -4.9المصريين للاسكان والتنمية والتعمير 8.70 9.15 -4.9اوليمبك جروب للاستثمارات المالية 28.90 30.40 -4.9المجموعه الماليه هيرمس القابضه 23.00 24.20 -5.0المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية 2.87 3.02 -5.0اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة 207.00 217.88 -5.0المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى 5.70 6.00 -5.0شمال الصعيد للتنمية والانتاج الزراعى (نيوداب) 17.64 18.61 -5.2مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري 7.70 8.13 -5.3نماء للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري 13.50 14.27 -5.4المالية و الصناعية المصرية 24.36 25.75 -5.4الدلتا للسكر 18.30 19.35 -5.4المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير 9.51 10.06 -5.5الزيوت المستخلصة ومنتجاتها 2.56 2.71 -5.5العالمية للاستثمار والتنمية 102.95 109.00 -5.6العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية 44.67 47.30 -5.6التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية 19.06 20.19 -5.6النيل لحليج الاقطان 15.88 16.84 -5.7مصر الجديدة للاسكان والتعمير 40.50 42.98 -5.8القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية 11.44 12.15 -5.8الشرقية الوطنية للامن الغذائي 38.41 40.87 -6.0المصريين في الخارج للاستثمار والتنمية 11.35 12.09 -6.1العربيه وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج - يونيراب 7.50 7.99 -6.1العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ 5.16 5.50 -6.2النصر لصناعة المحولات - الماكو 14.26 15.20 -6.2جلاكسو سميثكلاين 12.80 13.70 -6.6بايونيرز القابضة للأستثمارات المالية 7.57 8.12 -6.8مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير 37.93 40.69 -6.8السادس من اكتوبر للتنميه والاستثمار- سوديك 67.95 73.00 -6.9الشمس للاسكان والتعمير 14.35 15.48 -7.3النصر للملابس والمنسوجات - كابو 1.96 2.12 -7.5الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج (سبينالكس) 2.91 3.23 -9.9

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
نتوقع إستقرار السوق اليوم وبدئه بصعود إن شاء الله   حكمـــــــــة اليـــــوم
من قواعد دان زنجر فى المضاربة   احتفظ بأقوى سهم لديك لأطول مدة وقم ببيع الاسهم التي لم تعد تصعد او اصبحت بطيئة الحركه ....... تذكر الأسهم تكون جيدة فقط حين تكون متحركه للأعلى .

----------


## sherif13

انا كنت عاوز اشترى اليكو رايك ايه

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو وأى سى مش دلوقتى 
بعد ما السوق يخلص هانخش فيهم

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أليكو وأى سى مش دلوقتى 
> بعد ما السوق يخلص هانخش فيهم

 
معلش ياباشا   قصدك ايه لما السوق يخلص

----------


## نور المصرى

> معلش ياباشا   قصدك ايه لما السوق يخلص

 
يعنى صعود داخل المقصورة يخلص من 6550 إلى 6750كده نبدأ نخفف محافظنا من السوق 
لسه ب أى سى وأليكو فى فتره تجميعية 
هانخش قبل ماتشتغل إن شاء الله 
هانحبس فلوسنا ليه فى تعريض 
بعد ماداخل يخلص شغل ونستفيد منه هايحين دور أى سى

----------


## Fathi2009

تحذير
دخل الي المقصورة خلسة سهم جديد يدعي الاسكندرية الوطنية للأستثمارات المالية
وعمرة اربعه ايام فقط وكل يوم 10%
مفيش جمعيات عمومية
مفيش كوبونات سابقة
مفيش بيانات للشركة في صفحة البورصة

----------


## نور المصرى

> تحذير
> دخل الي المقصورة خلسة سهم جديد يدعي الاسكندرية الوطنية للأستثمارات المالية
> وعمرة اربعه ايام فقط وكل يوم 10%
> مفيش جمعيات عمومية
> مفيش كوبونات سابقة
> مفيش بيانات للشركة في صفحة البورصة

 هذه الأسهم عبارة عن قنابل موقوته 
خطر جدا

----------


## Fathi2009

السكر ح يشتغل

----------


## Fathi2009

مبروك لحاملي كابو

----------


## Fathi2009

هو قنبلة
لكن الي ح يجازف ح يكون من السعداء

----------


## Fathi2009

اسف
أقصد 
يانور
ماريديف

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق رائع
وطلعت فيه شرا بقوة وأسيك هدف 31.5

----------


## سمير صيام

أكد طارق عبد العزيز، المحامى المسئول عن ملف تسوية رامى لكح رجل الأعمال الهارب إلى الخارج، أنه سوف ينضم إلى وفد بنك مصر المتوجه إلى باريس لمقابلة لكح ووضع اللمسات النهائية لملف التعثر مع البنك. مؤكدا عزم كل من البنك ولكح إنهاء ملف التعثر خلال هذا اللقاء. 
وقال عبد العزيز فى تصريح لليوم السابع إنه من المنتظر السفر إلى باريس فى موعد أقصاه 18 يونيو الجارى، فيما رفض عبد العزيز الحديث حول ملامح التسوية التى من المنتظر عرضها للنقاش بين رامى لكح وبنك مصر. من المنتظر أن يرأس وفد بنك مصر محمد أوزالب نائب رئيس البنك والمسئول عن تسوية ملف المتعثرين فى البنك.   
المصدر

----------


## نور المصرى

عارفين سيناريو طلعت اللى حصل إمبارح والنهارده 
فضل كام يوم تعريض وهو نزل جامد خلى الكل يبيع
وطلع النهارده فاللى كان موجود باع برضه وراح شايط كل العروض اللى قدامه وطلع بقوه   
ده هايبقى سيناريو أى سى وأيكو 
ضغطه جامده مفاجأه مع نزول للسوق وشراء مره أخرى
إحنا هانشترى فى الضغطه دى 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed taha

> أكد طارق عبد العزيز، المحامى المسئول عن ملف تسوية رامى لكح رجل الأعمال الهارب إلى الخارج، أنه سوف ينضم إلى وفد بنك مصر المتوجه إلى باريس لمقابلة لكح ووضع اللمسات النهائية لملف التعثر مع البنك. مؤكدا عزم كل من البنك ولكح إنهاء ملف التعثر خلال هذا اللقاء. 
> وقال عبد العزيز فى تصريح لليوم السابع إنه من المنتظر السفر إلى باريس فى موعد أقصاه 18 يونيو الجارى، فيما رفض عبد العزيز الحديث حول ملامح التسوية التى من المنتظر عرضها للنقاش بين رامى لكح وبنك مصر. من المنتظر أن يرأس وفد بنك مصر محمد أوزالب نائب رئيس البنك والمسئول عن تسوية ملف المتعثرين فى البنك.   
> المصدر

 مساء الخير 
اعتقد ان لكح الفتره ده مش هيعرف يتخطي حاجز ال 3 جنيه

----------


## pepo_100

يعنى ياجماعة احنا نشترى فى اية بالظبط ( اى سى والا لكح والا اليكو )
ونشترى امتى بكرة والا لسة شوية

----------


## omar0

> تحذير
> دخل الي المقصورة خلسة سهم جديد يدعي الاسكندرية الوطنية للأستثمارات المالية
> وعمرة اربعه ايام فقط وكل يوم 10%
> مفيش جمعيات عمومية
> مفيش كوبونات سابقة
> مفيش بيانات للشركة في صفحة البورصة

  
اسم الشركة : الاسكندريه الوطنيه للاستثمارات الماليه كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS67331C016 القوائم المالية عن الفترة :من 01/01/2009 الى 31/03   
اسم الشركة : الاسكندريه الوطنيه للاستثمارات الماليه كود الترقيم الدولي : EGS67331C016 القوائم المالية عن الفترة :من 01/01/2009 الى 31/03/2009 صافي الربح : 408,835 جنيه مصري ارقام المقارنة عن الفترة : من 01/01/2008 الى 31/03/2008 صافي الربح لفترة المقارنة : 99,626 جنيه مصري تقرير الفحص المحدود : مرفق المصدر : الاسكندريه الوطنيه للاستثمارات الماليه   http://www.mubasher.info/CASE/News/N...D=522782&src=A

----------


## omar0

الإسكندرية الوطنية للاستثمارات المالية   
موقع مباشر للاخبار  http://www.mubasher.info/CASE/Compan...spx?ComID=2667   
موقع البورصة   http://www.egyptse.com/index_a.asp?C...N=EGS67331C016

----------


## ahmed taha

اذيك يا نور بااشا
ياريت لو عندك ملف انتراداي بتاريخ 9-6 ترفقه 
لانه مش موجود في لينك محمد سعيد 
ثانيا ايه رأأيك في اسهم التاليه 
رايه -nccw -سماد مصر لو نزل تاني لغايه 13

----------


## نور المصرى

> اذيك يا نور بااشا
> ياريت لو عندك ملف انتراداي بتاريخ 9-6 ترفقه 
> لانه مش موجود في لينك محمد سعيد 
> ثانيا ايه رأأيك في اسهم التاليه 
> رايه -nccw -سماد مصر لو نزل تاني لغايه 13

 سماد هدفه 17ج أول مرحله تانى مرحله 20ج
لو نزل ل 13 هايبقى تحفه طبعا
راية مابحبهاش ومش متابعها
ملف الإنتر داى هادورلك عليه

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعنى ياجماعة احنا نشترى فى اية بالظبط ( اى سى والا لكح والا اليكو )
> ونشترى امتى بكرة والا لسة شوية

 
أى سى وأليكو 
فى النزله اللى قولت عليها مش دلوقتى

----------


## Fathi2009

معذرة لم استطع فتح الرسالة

----------


## Fathi2009

> الإسكندرية الوطنية للاستثمارات المالية   
> موقع مباشر للاخبار  http://www.mubasher.info/CASE/Compan...spx?ComID=2667   
> موقع البورصة   http://www.egyptse.com/index_a.asp?C...N=EGS67331C016

   
شكرا علي المعلومات عن الشركة

----------


## pepo_100

سؤال للاستاذ نور
انا شارى فى دلتا للانشاء والتعمير ب 12.69 اية رايك ابيعة امتى 
واية رايك فى غاز مصر بعد طلوعة يوم الخميس 7 %
وانا مستنى امتى نشترى فى اى سى
خالص تحياتى

----------


## ahmed taha

> مساء الخير 
> اعتقد ان لكح الفتره ده مش هيعرف يتخطي حاجز ال 3 جنيه

 عفوا استاذ سمير 
بالرجوع الي الشارت مجددا يوجد احتماليه لذهاب لكح الي منطقه ثلاثه ونصف

----------


## نور المصرى

> سؤال للاستاذ نور
> انا شارى فى دلتا للانشاء والتعمير ب 12.69 اية رايك ابيعة امتى 
> واية رايك فى غاز مصر بعد طلوعة يوم الخميس 7 %
> وانا مستنى امتى نشترى فى اى سى
> خالص تحياتى

 صباح الخير على الجميع 
يستلزم أراجع شارتاتهم عشان مش متابعهم

----------


## نور المصرى

بنزل التحذير تانى 
أى سى لسه ماجاش أوانها
عشان الناس ماتجريش وتلبس

----------


## Fathi2009

الاستاذ نور
عندما ينتقل المؤشر الي منطقة الاخضرار
يبدأ البيع بكثافة 
هل هذا تصريف

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور
> عندما ينتقل المؤشر الي منطقة الاخضرار
> يبدأ البيع بكثافة 
> هل هذا تصريف

 أصحاب السيوله تشترى فى رمى الزيرو 
السوق لسه بخير 
إبتداء من 6500-6600
هانخفف محافظنا على أجزاء وساعتها هايكون فيه صعود جنونى فى الأسعار
نجنى أرباحنا وهو طالع
ونتنتظر بالسيوله بره عشان نجهز للأى سى

----------


## Fathi2009

ما رأيك في
طلعت مصطفي - بايونير - كابو - منتجعات؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> ما رأيك في
> طلعت مصطفي - بايونير - كابو - منتجعات؟؟

 طلعت ماشى
بايونييرز لسه 
الباقى سعره عالى

----------


## arwa

الاستاذ / نور  السلام عليكم  
                                            ما رأيك فى اداء شينى اليوم؟؟؟؟  
                                               وماهى اهدافه  ؟؟؟ 
                                                                                                     ابو(arwa)

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ / نور  السلام عليكم  
>                                             ما رأيك فى اداء شينى اليوم؟؟؟؟  
>                                                وماهى اهدافه  ؟؟؟ 
>                                                                                                      ابو(arwa)

 ممتاز وفوليوم دخول فيه هدف أول لشينى عند 12ج

----------


## arwa

شكرا ياغالى     :Eh S(7):

----------


## saly2

الاستاذ نور
ايه افضل سهم ممكن الدخول فيه الأن
مع الشكر

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور
> ايه افضل سهم ممكن الدخول فيه الأن
> مع الشكر

 أسيك * عربية حليج * مطاحن عليا * القناه للتوكيلات

----------


## نور المصرى

رجاء لا نغفل شيئ مهم جدا حتى نحمى أرباحنا ونتقى شر الخسارة 
السوق مقبل على تصحيح قادم قد يطول بعض الوقت من أسبوعان لشهر تقريبا 
عندما تجد السوق بدأ يصعد بشكل جنونى وخصوصا أسهم المضاربات
إحذر الشراء وإجنى أرباحك على مراحل أثناء الصعود خصوصا لو إقتربنا من منطقة الخطر
6500-6750
وقد يتجاوزها السوق بحد أقصى ل 7100 
عندها يجب أن نكون بره السوق حتى لو ماعوضتش كامل خسارتك
وإلتزم إلتزاما شديدا بوقف الخسارة
رجاء رجاء رجاء ماتطلعش وتنزل مع السوق وأسهمك جوه كأك ماعملتش حاجه

----------


## نور المصرى

قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية باصدارالاحكام المنظمة للبورصة المصرية 
- القرار يؤكد مباشرة البورصة المصرية لاختصاصتها بما يكفل سلامة تداول الأوراق المالية وكفاءة أداء المتعاملين فيها وحسن سير العمل في السوق واستقرار المعاملات فيه.
أصدر السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك رئيس الجمهورية القرار رقم 191 لسنة 2009، بشأن الأحكام المنظمة لإدارة البورصة المصرية وشئونها المالية، 
وقد نص القرار على أن تباشر البورصة المصرية الاختصاصات المقررة لها بالقوانين واللوائح وذلك بما يكفل سلامة تداول الأوراق المالية وكفاءة أداء المتعاملين فيها وحسن سير العمل في السوق واستقرار المعاملات فيه. 
وصرح الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار، على أن قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية أكد على ضرورة قيام البورصة المصرية باتخاذ التدابير والإجراءات اللازمة لتوقى مخالفة القواعد والأحكام المنظمة للسوق وللتعامل فيه، ورصد ما يقع من مخالفات والعمل على تصويبها ومواجهة الآثار المترتبة عليها.  
كما نص القرار على اختصاصات مجلس إدارة البورصة المصرية ومهامه، ومن أهمها إصدار القرارات والقواعد اللازمة لحسن سير العمل وسلامة واستقرار المعاملات فى البورصة المصرية، وتشكيل لجان قيد الأوراق المالية فى جداول البورصة المصرية، ولجان التداول والعضوية بها وسائر اللجان الأخرى وضع نظام العضوية فى البورصة المصرية وإجراءات قيد ومراقبة الأعضاء، وضع القواعد الخاصة اللازمة لتسيير العمل وإتاحة المعلومات اللازمة للمتعاملين بالبورصة المصرية.  
كما ألزم القرار رئيس البورصة المصرية بإبلاغ رئيس الهيئة العامة للرقابة المالية بأية تطورات هامة أو أحداث مؤثرة على البورصة المصرية فور وقوعها، وبما يصدر عن شركات الوساطة وغيرها من الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية من مخالفات أو تجاوزات. 
كما حدد قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية بأن يكون للبورصة المصرية رئيس ونائب رئيس يصدر بتعيينهما قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير المختص.  
وتضمن القرار تشكيل مجلس إدارة البورصة المصرية برئاسة رئيس البورصة وعضوية كل من: 
• نائب رئيس البورصة.
• ممثل عن البنك المركزي المصري يختاره محافظ البنك.
• ثلاثة أعضاء ممثلين للشركات العاملة فى مجال الأوراق المالية يتم اختيارهم بالانتخاب وفقاً للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص.
• ممثل للبنوك القائمة بنشاط أمناء الحفظ يتم اختياره بالانتخاب وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من مجلس إدارة اتحاد البنوك.
• ممثلين اثنين عن الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة المصرية، من غير الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية، على أن يكون أحدهما عن الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة، ويكون الاختيار عن طريق الانتخاب وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص.   
هذا وسيتم العمل بهذا القرار اعتباراً من أول يوليو 2009.

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور
> ايه افضل سهم ممكن الدخول فيه الأن
> مع الشكر

  

> أسيك * عربية حليج * مطاحن عليا * القناه للتوكيلات

 مطاحن والقناه إتحركوا أخر الجلسة 
ياريت نكون أخدنا جزء

----------


## eg_falcon

يعني رايك نصفي المحفظة و ننتظر الهبوط القادم و في رايك حيكون في حدود اداي من قيمة المؤشر و هل ستتاثر به جميع الاسهم

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعني رايك نصفي المحفظة و ننتظر الهبوط القادم و في رايك حيكون في حدود اداي من قيمة المؤشر و هل ستتاثر به جميع الاسهم

 لاداعى التصفية الأن إلا لو وقف الخسارة إتفعل 
أنا بقول لو فيه صعود قياسى فى السوق نخرج على مراحل 
والمطاحن بتبقى أخر شغل فى السوق على فكره

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
قد نرى هبوطا أول الجلسة لكن سيكون طفيفا متأثرا بأميركا أس
لكن أعتقد د هانقلب أخضر برغم اللون الأحمر الكاسى بورصات العالم أمس 
لو طلعنا النهارده ل 6500 نخفف محافظنا شوية النص على الأقل

----------


## sherif13

ايه رايك فى بوليفار و اشتريها على كام

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بالفعل قلب أخضر والأسهم كلها هاتجرى جامد
قط تكون طلعة للتصريف لو إقتربنا من 6500
نجنى أرباحنا قرب أخر الجلسة

----------


## sherif13

ايه رايك فى الكبلات و ممكن اشتريها على كام

----------


## نور المصرى

ممنوع الشراء فى أى سهم غير شغل زيرو بس
التسوية مش مضمونه

----------


## saly2

بارك الله فيك
يعنى امتى نفكر نشترى

----------


## نور المصرى

عز حديد وطلعت شكلهم هايجروا

----------


## نور المصرى

> بارك الله فيك
> يعنى امتى نفكر نشترى

 ممكن شرا فى قطاعالمطاحن
واللى معاه سيوله يخليها لجولة أى سى

----------


## saly2

واى سى متوقعلها تقريبا امتى

----------


## نور المصرى

طلعت مصطفى وعز وعربية حليك وأسيك زيرو

----------


## نور المصرى

نؤجل تخفيف المحافظ لغدا صباحا إن شاء الله 
وأمريكا إحتمال تبقى خضرا النهارده

----------


## نور المصرى

إلى محبى أى سى وأليكو 
إقترب الموعد
بعد مكوث قرابة شهر خارج السهم والحمد لله عملنا شغل كويس داخل المقصورة
وقد قارب داخل المقصورة على إنتهاء مرحلته الصعودية ليجنى الأرباح ويصح ويصعد مره أخرى 
فى موجه صعودية طويلة الأمد إن شاء الله 
أى سى نبدأ نجمع على الهادى بدون تسرع وفى نقاط جيده
إبتداء من 2.41 فيما أدناها
ولو جه يوم فيه ضغطه على السهم زود شرائك 
السهم قد ينطلق بعد أيام بعد أسبوع بعد أسبوعين لا أدرى الموعد تحديدا
وهكذا أليكو أيضا إبدأ تجميع فيه على خفيف بأسعار تكون كويسة 
أيام الخميس بتبقى فرص الشراء مثالية 
جمع وسيب حته تاخدها لو عمل ضغطه على السهم  
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله فى المرحلة الجديده للسهم 
المرحلة الأولى لمن دخل معنا كانت من 85 قرش وحتى 2.76ج ده كان سعر خروجى 
تمنياتى بدوام الربح

----------


## saly2

عند جنى الارباح للاسهم مش متوقع نزول ل اى سى ونشترى ساعتها

----------


## نور المصرى

> عند جنى الارباح للاسهم مش متوقع نزول ل اى سى ونشترى ساعتها

 نتوقع ذلك 
بس لازم نفترض كل شيئ
عشان كده بقول جمعوا فيه
يعنى كل يوم حته لو لقيتوا السعر حلو 
ولو حصلت النزله خش كمل كميتك

----------


## saly2

الف شكر استاذ نور

----------


## نور المصرى

نجنى أرباحنا فى أسيك من 31 إلى 31.50 إن شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى مش هاتطلع على خبر التنقيب 
هاتشد شوية وتريح تانى 
يعنى مانجريش ورااااااها

----------


## نور المصرى

كلام فى شركات السمسرة إن سبنالكس مكمله 
كده يبقى مش مكمله والكلام ده للتصريف 
المعلومة لو عندهم من الأول كانوا قالوا عليها من بدرى قبل مايطلع 
لكن فى الهاى ويقولك خش يبقى تصررررررررريف

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى معاه سهم كسبان يجنى جزء من الأرباح فيه 
ونراقب وأى صعود نبيع تانى
وأى هبوط بفوليوم نبدأ نصفى

----------


## نور المصرى

وقف شغل الزيرو تماما 
ممنوع الشراء

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم هنا معايا الصعيد ابيع وللا استنا شويا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم هنا معايا الصعيد ابيع وللا استنا شويا

 إجنى أرباحك بجزء وراقب السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

مافيش شرا دلوقتىوصفى محافظك 
سيتقر السوق وبعدين نشوف 
حتى لو السوق طلع منك مش مهم ممكن نبنى مراكز شرا جديده بس نكون مطمنين للسوق

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدأت فيه مظاهر شراء 
ممكن نعمل تريده فى اللى بعناه
ناخد جزء صغير

----------


## sherif mohamed

السلام عليكم

----------


## sherif mohamed

اعتمدت الجمعية العامة العادية اليوم لشركة " الاستثمار العقاري العربي – اليكو" اليوم القوائم المالية (قائمة المركز المالي وقائمة الدخل وقائمة التدفقات النقدية وقائمة التغير في حقوق الملكية) عن الفترة المالية من 1 يناير 2009 وحتى 31 مارس 2009 والمصادقة على تقرير مراقب الحسابات عن القوائم المالية عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2009 و حتى 31 مارس 2009.  
كما اعتمدت الجمعية العادية الموافقة على إعادة قيد الشركة بجداول القيد ببورصة الأوراق المالية. 
كانت نتائج أعمال الشركة عن الربع الأول من عام 2009 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح قدره 14.576 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 20.261 مليون جنيه خلال الربع الأول من عام 2008 .  
ويبلغ رأسمال الشركة المصدر والمدفوع نحو 246.400 مليون جنيه موزعا على 246.400 مليون سهم بقيمة إسمية واحد جنيه .
الصراحة مش فاهمة قوى دى
هل معنى كدة اللى معاة مثلا الف سهم ها يبقوا 500سهم
طب والسعر ها يبقى كام دة السؤال
وهل الخبر دة يا ترى ها يبقى ايجابى ولا سلبى الله اعلم
ممكن توضح لنا يا استاذنا بواطن الخبر
مع الشكر

----------


## sherif mohamed

هو اية اللى بيحصل فى السوق دة

----------


## sherif mohamed

هو مفيش حد هنا ولا اية
يا هووووووووووووووو

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى شرااااااااااااء

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى بيحصل فى السوق منبهين عليه من يومين

----------


## sherif mohamed

اشكرك على الرسالة ومن الاحد معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## arwa

أ/ نور السلام عليكم
اى سى ماهى اهدافه

----------


## sherif13

انا معايا بوليفار على 7.58 اعمل ايه استنا وللا اخروج منه

----------


## arwa

أ/ نور السلام عليكم
اى سى ماهى اهدافه

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى أهدافه 3.5ج إلى 4ج

----------


## نور المصرى

أثناء النزول نبنى مراكز شرائية فى كل مرحلة سعرية جديده فى حدود 10% من المحفظة
ولو تأكدت لنا نقطة إرتداد نخش ب 50% من سيولة المحفظة
ومع إرتداد السوق هانكون عملنا بروفت كويس 
بالتوفيق

----------


## sherif13

انا معايا بوليفارعلى7.58 اعمل ايه

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى مايخوفش بل بالعكس شراء

----------


## ماجد المصرى

استاذ نور ايه راي حضرتك  فى اليكو و ما هى مستهدفاتة؟

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا معايا بوليفارعلى7.58 اعمل ايه

 من يوم الثلاثاء مساء قولنا السوق جنى أرباح 
ياريت نكون خرجنا من السوق

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا معايا بوليفارعلى7.58 اعمل ايه

 من يوم الثلاثاء مساء قولنا السوق جنى أرباح 
ياريت نكون خرجنا من السوق

----------


## pepo_100

تفتكر أ/نور بعد اللى حصل انهاردة فى السوق وهبوطة دون مستوى ال 6000 نقطة
اية نصايحك وتوصياتك
وال اى سى نشترى بكرة والا نستنى شوية
مع الشكر

----------


## نور المصرى

أليكو وأى سى جيدين للشراء
وسوق خارج هايبقى أفضل من داخل وده منوهين عنه يوم الثلاثاء الماشى 
بالنسبة للسوق 5700 منطقة إرتداد 
قد نرتد ل 6000 ساعتها خروج ونراقب السوق 
أو نشوف ساعتها ما الوضع الجديد

----------


## pepo_100

شكرا استاذنا العزيز نور

----------


## عياد

مؤشر السوق عند مفترق طرق هام جدا ينبغي التنويه إليه حيث أن المؤشر تراجع وكسر خط الإتجاه الصاعد ومن المتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه خلال جلسة الغد في ظل تراجع الاسواق العالمية حتى مستوى الدعم الهام عند 5665 ( من المهم جدا الارتداد منها ) 
وفي حال كسرها فإن ذلك سيدفع المؤشر لمزيد من الهبوط حتى مستوى 5000 نقطة

----------


## نور المصرى

الرمى مازال شديد 
نقف نتفرج أحسن ياجماعة وبلاش مخاطرة الأن 
إحنا خارجين من السوق فى نقاط كويسة نصبر شوية ونشوف هايرسى على إيه

----------


## نور المصرى

لما تحبوا تعرفوا إذا كان الشرا حقيقى ولا لأ 
إذا إستمر السوق أكثر من نصف ساعة شراء متواصل 
يبقى شرا حقيقى 
وتقدروا تخشوا وأنتوا مطمئنين

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يخاف من أى سى 
أنا دخلت شرا ءمره أخره فى البانك ده

----------


## sherif13

طيب اليكو ايه ظروفها

----------


## sherif13

اشترى الصعيد وللا لأ

----------


## eng_hisham

> ماحدش يخاف من أى سى 
> أنا دخلت شرا ءمره أخره فى البانك ده

 هو بغض النظر ان السوق قلب طماطم  على الآخر ,,,, 
بس احييك عشان انا شايفك قايل الكلام ده من 15 يوم تقريبا ًً  
تحيااتي اليك يا نووور

----------


## eng_hisham

> مؤشر السوق عند مفترق طرق هام جدا ينبغي التنويه إليه حيث أن المؤشر تراجع وكسر خط الإتجاه الصاعد ومن المتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه خلال جلسة الغد في ظل تراجع الاسواق العالمية حتى مستوى الدعم الهام عند 5665 ( من المهم جدا الارتداد منها ) 
> وفي حال كسرها فإن ذلك سيدفع المؤشر لمزيد من الهبوط حتى مستوى 5000 نقطة

 
عياد باشا ,,,,,,,,,,
تحياااتي 
والله شكلها كده مزيد من الهبووط يا جنرااال؟؟؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> هو بغض النظر ان السوق قلب طماطم  على الآخر ,,,, 
> بس احييك عشان انا شايفك قايل الكلام ده من 15 يوم تقريبا ًً  
> تحيااتي اليك يا نووور

 إزيك يا إتش عامل إيه 
أنا فعلا كنت قايل إنه ممكن يعمل بانك 
عشان كده قولت جمع شوية عند 2.40
ولو نزل فجأه كمل كميتك

----------


## نور المصرى

الشراء فى السوق خطر 
السوق هايعمل بول باك
( صعود تصريفى ) 
سوق خارج هايبقى أأمن فى الفتره القادمه

----------


## نور المصرى

الزيرو يبقى قرب اللوهات
وماحدش يجرى زيرو ورا سهم جرى 
كابو فوليوم عالى نوعا ما أول الجلسة
ناخد بالنا منها ممكن نعمل زيرو فيها ووقف الخسارة كسر لو اليوم

----------


## ابن سيناء

السلام عليكم
ايه رايكم فى السوق النهارده 
وان شاء الله ايه التوقعات لبكره ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

تسود الأن شائعات تسرى كالنار فى الهشيم
أن أى سى قد رفض قيدها داخل المقصورة 
حتى الأن هذه شائعات عارية من الصحه
مجرد شائعات على المنتديات
ويتناقلها الأشخاص على التليفونات أيضا 
لذا لزم التنويه

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> ايه رايكم فى السوق النهارده 
> وان شاء الله ايه التوقعات لبكره ؟

 غدا تكملة تقفيل الكيدت والمديونيات
وكما نوهنا من الأسوبع الماضى قلنا أخرجوا من السوق قبلالنزول 
الأن
السوق مازال سيئ

----------


## eg_falcon

يعني اي سي  التوقعات بالنسبة لها ايه بعد الدخول فيها بقوة

----------


## نور المصرى

> يعني اي سي  التوقعات بالنسبة لها ايه بعد الدخول فيها بقوة

 المهم ماتكسرش 2.05
وممكن  بقولك ممكن مش أكيد تتكسر بقرش ولا قرشين وتلم تانى
وممكن متانزلهاش أصلا

----------


## eg_falcon

و اي رايك يا نور باشا في لكح

----------


## eng_hisham

اين انت يا نوووور  
ياجماعه من 5 ايام لايوجد ظهوور لنور المصري 
محدش فكر يسأل عنه!!!!!! 
نتمنى يكون خير ان شاء الله..........

----------


## Love For Ever

اردت ان اطمئن على صحة الاخ المحترم نور؟
نتمنى ان تكون بالف خير وعافية

----------


## saly2

نرجو ان تكون بالف خير

----------


## pepo_100

خير ان شاء اللة وترجع تنور المنتدى يانور

----------


## oraby17

انت فين يا اخى نور يارب يسمعنا عنك كل خير ياريت ياجماعة لواحد يعرف رقم الاستاذ نور يطمنا علية ويارب مايسمعنا عنك اى مكروة اللهم امين

----------


## سمير صيام

ان شاء الله اخونا نور فى اجازة مصيف وسيكون معكم ان شاء الله من الغد وهو بلغنى لارسال السلام لكم واخباركم انه معكم من الغد ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> ان شاء الله اخونا نور فى اجازة مصيف وسيكون معكم ان شاء الله من الغد وهو بلغنى لارسال السلام لكم واخباركم انه معكم من الغد ان شاء الله

 يوصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أشكر كل من سأل عنى
سواء على المنتدى أو تليفونيا 
يعنى خدتلى يومين راحه كده على البحر  :Big Grin: 
ولسه واصل حالا 
إن شاءالله سأكون متابع معكم من جلسة غد الأحد إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> أشكر كل من سأل عنى
> سواء على المنتدى أو تليفونيا 
> يعنى خدتلى يومين راحه كده على البحر 
> ولسه واصل حالا 
> إن شاءالله سأكون متابع معكم من جلسة غد الأحد إن شاء الله

 حمدا لله على سلامتك يابو نور ان شاء الله تكون 
اتبسطت على البحر  :AA:

----------


## نور المصرى

> حمدا لله على سلامتك يابو نور ان شاء الله تكون 
> اتبسطت على البحر

 الله يسلمك
الحمد لله على كل حال
ولو إنها قلبت غم إبنى نور من تانى يوم جتله نزله معوية حاده
ونقلناه المستشفى فى الفجر
وقعدنا باقى المده محبوسين فى البيت عشانه ومازال تعبان عشان جسمه ضعيف
دعواتكم بالشفاء

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يسلمك
> الحمد لله على كل حال
> ولو إنها قلبت غم إبنى نور من تانى يوم جتله نزله معوية حاده
> ونقلناه المستشفى فى الفجر
> وقعدنا باقى المده محبوسين فى البيت عشانه ومازال تعبان عشان جسمه ضعيف
> دعواتكم بالشفاء

 شافاه الله وعافاه وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدأها بالنزول 
ماحدش يستعجل فى شراء واللى معاه حاجه كسبانه يجنى أرباح بجزء

----------


## sherif13

انا معايا اليكو على 3.37 وكنت عاوز ابدلو بالصعيد رأيك ايه والله انا محبوس فى اليكو و اتشلييت والسعر دا بعد ما عملت متوسطات كتير 
ارجو الرد سريعا

----------


## نور المصرى

> انا معايا اليكو على 3.37 وكنت عاوز ابدلو بالصعيد رأيك ايه والله انا محبوس فى اليكو و اتشلييت والسعر دا بعد ما عملت متوسطات كتير 
> ارجو الرد سريعا

 أليكو دعم 2.50 حرام تبيع على الدعم

----------


## sherif13

طيب اعمل ايه او انتا شايفلو ايه اصل خصران فيه جامد و لو كسر الدعم حخسر اكتر مش حيستنا حيفضل ينزل وبسرعه انتا شايف حيروح فيين
و انشاء الله مستهدفاته ايه

----------


## نور المصرى

زى ماقولنا الصبح السوق بيجر رجل المشترى لكى يجنى عليه الأرباح

----------


## sherif13

السلام عليكم حضرتك متوقع ان اليكو يكسر الدعم بتاعو النهاردة وللا لأ

----------


## نور المصرى

صبح الخير على الجميع 
ارى ان السوق سيرتد من اخر جلسة اليوم 
ارى الشراء فى السوق على اجزاء بسيطه
ولو تأكد الإرتداد نكمل بالباقى  
أى سى شراء حول 2ج إن شاء الله فوقها بقروش تحتها بقروش 
وأليكو قد يكسر الدعم بقروش أيضا
مافيش بيع الأن فكر فى الشراء على أجزاء

----------


## نور المصرى

حول 2ج شراء فىالأى سى إن شاء الله

----------


## عياد

السوق سيء الأداء بسبب الأسواق العالمية مؤشر FTSE يتداول تحت مستوى دعم هام والجميع في انتظار افتتاح الأسواق الأمريكية لذا يرجى الانتباه 
خاصة وان الداوجونز كون نموذج انعكاسي واضح وربما مرجة التصحيح الحالية قد تكون مؤلمة بعض الشيء

----------


## نور المصرى

أشتروا وجمدوا قلبكم فى السوق أخر دقائق

----------


## نور المصرى

> السوق سيء الأداء بسبب الأسواق العالمية مؤشر FTSE يتداول تحت مستوى دعم هام والجميع في انتظار افتتاح الأسواق الأمريكية لذا يرجى الانتباه 
> خاصة وان الداوجونز كون نموذج انعكاسي واضح وربما مرجة التصحيح الحالية قد تكون مؤلمة بعض الشيء

 الدنيا هنا هاتتعدل شوية إن شاء الله

----------


## arwa

أ/نور ما هو رأيك فى الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل يمكن الدخول فوق 40 
                                          وما هى اهدافه

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ/نور ما هو رأيك فى الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل يمكن الدخول فوق 40 
>                                           وما هى اهدافه

 انا شخصيا دخلت فى 37ج فيه هدف عندى عند 60ج تقريبا
لم اوصى به لأنه من اسهم قليلة السيوله
لكن اعادة الهيكله تدعمه
ممكن تاخد فيه بس احسب لنفسك وقف حازم للخسارة

----------


## saly2

ا/نور ما رايك فى المصريه للدواجن

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع
ماحدش يبيع حاجه 
والسوق هايرد إن شاءالله

----------


## نور المصرى

بعد كسر 5600 تريدات على النزول بربع الكمية فقط
لأن السوق ممكن يرتد فى أى وقت

----------


## نور المصرى

ماتسيبوش فرصة أى سى للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

أعتقد كده ممكن نكون خلصنا نزول
وهايبدأ يخش فى تعريض ولم على خفيف

----------


## نور المصرى

الوقت الأن مناسب لدخول سيوله للى عايز يشترى
أنا مش شايف قلق فى السوق الأن

----------


## sherif13

الوطنية للزجاج دخول جيد و على كام

----------


## نور المصرى

http://www.mubasher.info/CASE/News/N...94204&src=M230

----------


## sherif13

الوطنية للزجاج دخول جيد و اللا لأ و على كام

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا مش عارف فيه إيه مابشفش مشاركاتكم غير بعد الجلسة
وبزعل جدا إنى ماردتش عليكم 
أرجوكم سامحونى أصلى ببقى مشغول جدا

----------


## جلال طه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى العزيز استاذ نورالمصرى لى وجهة نظر فى سوق الاسهم المصرية مختلف والله اعلم ارى ان السوق واخد ترند هابط واى تحسن هو عبارة عن ارتداد بسيط ويكمل نزول وهو على هذا الحال من شهر تقريبا ووقت الشراء لم يحن بعد وتقبل تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى العزيز استاذ نورالمصرى لى وجهة نظر فى سوق الاسهم المصرية مختلف والله اعلم ارى ان السوق واخد ترند هابط واى تحسن هو عبارة عن ارتداد بسيط ويكمل نزول وهو على هذا الحال من شهر تقريبا ووقت الشراء لم يحن بعد وتقبل تحياتى واحترامى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بكل رأى مخالف لمناقشة جميله تفيد الجميع 
من ساعة لما نوهنا على الخروج قبل الوقعه من 6300
قولنا السوق هاياخد فتره للتعافى 
ميجور ترند صاعد أساسى طويل المدى
والأن هابط قصير المدى 
وكما تفضلت أنت بأن قد يكون هناك صعود
وأنا أستغل هذه النقطه للمضاربة 
فأنا مضارب
أخرج عندما ينبئنى السوق بالهبوط
وأشترى والدنيا حمرا دم
ومع أى صعود حتى لو كان تصحيحى للهبوط
أجنى ربحى حينها
فأنا لن أظل متفرج فقط
لكن يجب أن أستغل السوق مادمت مضاربا
مع الإلتزام بوقف خسارة حازم 
والهبوط القادم سيكون فى الربع الأول من أغسطس إن شاء الله
سيكون عنيفا أيضا 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## نور المصرى

اللى مكملش كميته فى أى سى يكملها 
واللى عايز يزود يزود 
توكلنا على الله

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق إن شاء الله صعود الأسبوعالقادم أنا مش عايز حد يخاف

----------


## نور المصرى

عشان ماحدش يأخذ كلامى بأن السوق سيصعد ويجيب أسعاره القديمة 
ليس الأن وأعتقد بعد العيد الصغير ده ممكن يحصل 
الصعود اللى بتكلم عليه
هو صعود من هذه الأسعار
يعنى بنخش نشترى عليها ونطلع بمكسب ونخرج ونستنى فرصه أخرى
قولت قبل النزله الأخيرة إن السوق مش هاينعدل بسرعة
وفى الطلعه المكوكية اللى عملها الأسبوع قبل الماضى بعد مانزل ل 5400
قولت مش مطمنلها عشان كده مادخلتش وفعلا السوق نزل
وفى النزله دى ناس خرجت كتير وإحنا دخلنا
هانستفيد بالطلعه ونخرج برضه وللأسف ساعتها الناس هاتكون بتخش عشان تتحبس 
إمشى عكس القطيع تكسب

----------


## ماجد المصرى

استاذ نور ايه راى  حضرتك فى اليكو بعد اعادة نشر الخبر بتاع نائب رئيس البورصة بخصوص دخول المقصورة النهاردة  فى المصرى اليوم ؟

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
مراقبة للسوق وإن شاءالله نشوف صعود 
بس برضه لازم نكون حذرين 
والخط الأحمر للسوق
EGX70 كسر 590 خروج فورى نموذج رأس وكتفين سلبى 
EGX30  كسر 5425-5400

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور ايه راى  حضرتك فى اليكو بعد اعادة نشر الخبر بتاع نائب رئيس البورصة بخصوص دخول المقصورة النهاردة  فى المصرى اليوم ؟

 كلام فى الهوا 
وسينتج عنه رمى فى السهم ثم تجميع مره أخرى
لو نزل هو أو أى سى فرصه للشراء

----------


## نور المصرى

كله ياخد ساتر
كسرنا 5400 هانشوف رمى عنيف دلوقتى 
ممكن 5250 تلمنا

----------


## نور المصرى

لو الكيس نزل بدون نزول حقيقى فى الأسعار يبقى هانشوف إرتداد سريع

----------


## نور المصرى

كسر 5400 يودينا 5200-5250

----------


## نور المصرى

برغم كسر دعمالمؤشر
الأسهم ماكسرتش لوهات سابقه 
لسه عند قولى إن فيه إرتداده للسوق
بس إتقل فى الشرا شيوة وماتبعش دلوقتى
ماحدش بيبيع فى بانك

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بدأ يشم نفسه شوية 
زى ماقولنا الصبح
نزول قوى فى الكيس بدون نزول حقيقى ولا قوى فى الأسعار

----------


## نور المصرى

إحنا دلوقتى ماشيين فىإتجاه هبوطى قصير المدى
بنعمل قمة أقل وقاع أقل 
نشترى فى القاع ونبيع فى القمة المتوقعه لحد ما السوق يقلب إتجاهه مره إخرى إن شاء الله

----------


## abosalah

> إحنا دلوقتى ماشيين فىإتجاه هبوطى قصير المدى
> بنعمل قمة أقل وقاع أقل 
> نشترى فى القاع ونبيع فى القمة المتوقعه لحد ما السوق يقلب إتجاهه مره إخرى إن شاء الله

 السلام عليكم 
استاذ نور انا اخدت الكابلات 1.50 شايف انه دعم كويس 
جنى الارباح فين ؟ والستوب ؟ 
وايه رأيك حضرتك فى *الصعيد العامة للمقاولات* ؟ 
وربنا يجازيك خير  :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذ نور انا اخدت الكابلات 1.50 شايف انه دعم كويس 
> جنى الارباح فين ؟ والستوب ؟ 
> وايه رأيك حضرتك فى *الصعيد العامة للمقاولات* ؟ 
> وربنا يجازيك خير

 جنى الأرباح 1.60-1.65
الصعيد دعم 2.10

----------


## نور المصرى

وصلنا تقريبا لمستهدف الهبوط الأول 
هانبدأ نشوف إرتداد الأن إن شاء الله

----------


## abosalah

> جنى الأرباح 1.60-1.65
> الصعيد دعم 2.10

 تسلم ايدك يا استاذ نور  
بس الكابلات وقف خساره فين ؟؟ 
انا شايف على شارت اليومى رأس وكتفين يخوف  :Doh:  
يارب ما يطلع صح

----------


## نور المصرى

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ نور  
> بس الكابلات وقف خساره فين ؟؟ 
> انا شايف على شارت اليومى رأس وكتفين يخوف  
> يارب ما يطلع صح

 وقف الخسارة كسر 1.38

----------


## abosalah

> وقف الخسارة كسر 1.38

 شكراُ جزيلا استاذ نور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

Dow	8,292.23	+145.71	+1.79%

----------


## saly2

ممكن الشغل زيرو صباحا

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع السوق طلع 190 نقطه 
اللى إشترى وكسبان يبدأ بجنى الأرباح لا لشراء الزيرو دلوقتى
السوق هايريح شوية ممكن ساعتها نشترى اللى بعناه وناخد زيرو كمان لو أتيحت الفرصة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بقه فيه عزم كويس
وفيه شراء حقيقى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير 
السوق هايبدأ عالى 
وبعدين يهدى
تعودنا الشراء على طبول الحرب
والبيع مع التهليل 
الزيرو لما السوق يريح وماتجريش ورا سهم جرى 
أثناء كتابتى السوق فتح أخضر 140 نقطه بالتوفيق

----------


## forexcat

صباح الفل على كل الموجودين هنا 
مش تقولوا يا جماعة ان فيه هنا جزء خاص بالبورصة المصري طيب ده انا كان نفسي الاقي اى حد يكلم معايا عنها ، و من النهاردة ان شاء الله اعتبروني عضو متواجد معكم بصفة دائمة 
على فكرة انا شيري من مصر 
ها يا جماعة ايه اخبار جنوب الوادي ؟؟تفتكروا هيوصل 7.63 و لا ؟؟؟
و التعريضة اللي هو فيها دلوقتي تفتكروا وراها طلوع و لا نزول ؟؟؟؟

----------


## forexcat

سوري  يا جماعة ..
قصدي اعتبروني عضوة متواجدة معكم دائما ،، و الله الواحد نسي العربي على ايد البورصة دي

----------


## نور المصرى

> سوري  يا جماعة ..
> قصدي اعتبروني عضوة متواجدة معكم دائما ،، و الله الواحد نسي العربي على ايد البورصة دي

 مرحبا بكى معنا وان شاء الله تستفادى وتفيدى

----------


## Abuhmaid

السلام عليكم جميعا
اخوانى الاعزاء 
الاخ نور 
اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يكون السوق طالع خلال الاسبوع القادم لانى 100% اسهم 
لكن انا شايف ان مؤشر كاس 30 بيعمل قمة اقل من قمة وقاع اقل من قاع يعنى ترند هابط 
فما تعليقك يا استاذ نور ؟؟
دمتم بخير

----------


## Abuhmaid

معلش عندى سؤال كمان
انت ذكرت الشراء عند الطبول والبيع عند التهليل ففى اى وقت احنا الان وقت طبول الحرب ولا وقت التهليل؟؟
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اخوانى الاعزاء 
> الاخ نور 
> اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يكون السوق طالع خلال الاسبوع القادم لانى 100% اسهم 
> لكن انا شايف ان مؤشر كاس 30 بيعمل قمة اقل من قمة وقاع اقل من قاع يعنى ترند هابط 
> فما تعليقك يا استاذ نور ؟؟
> دمتم بخير

 صباح الخير على الجميع 
أتوقع أن السوق سيستكمل إتجاه الصعودى حاليا

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق فتح عالى  
نرفع الأستوب بروفت 
كده وقفنا فى EGX30 كسر 5680

----------


## نور المصرى

بس ما أنصحش بالدخول شراء الأن

----------


## نور المصرى

راقب إيه اللى كان فيه نشاط كويس 
ولما السوق يريح خش فيه زيرو

----------


## نور المصرى

تقرر أن يكون يوم الخميس الموافق 23/07/2009اجازة رسمية بمناسبة عيد الثورة , على أن يستأنف العمل بالبورصة يوم الأحد الموافق 26/07/2009وكل عام وأنتم بخير.

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور تحياتى 
اية رايك فى دلتا للانشاء والتعمير طلعت انهاردة 20 % 
اية رايك مكملة والا اية واية توقعاتك ليها الفترة دى

----------


## نور المصرى

للأسف ميكر الدلتا سمعته وحشة من فتره كبيرة
ومابشتغلش فيها ولا بحلله
دول عالم نصابه
ويطلع وزى مايطلع ينزل تانى
لو مراقبه وعارف تشتغل فيه إشتغل

----------


## pepo_100

شكرا ياباشا

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
مزيد من الإنطلاق اليوم
لكن أنصح بجنى جزء من الأرباح على منتصف الجلسة تقريبا
وإعادة الشراء مره أخرى غدا على نهاية الجلسة
حيث غدا هو أخر يوم فى التداول وتقفيل الكريدت

----------


## نور المصرى

رجاء مانسبش أى سى وأليكو
واللى مالمش يلم
مش هاتنزله تانى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
تم التنويه على جنى الأرباح منذ أمس 
برغم أن السوق قلب مشترى فى نهاية الجلسة
لكن جنى الأرباح واجب
وقدامنا 3 أيام أجازه
وتقفيل كريدت اليوم
وأمريكا يجب أن تمر بجنى أرباح أيضا بعد صعود متواصل مع عدم جنى أرباح

----------


## نور المصرى

واللى باع أمس 
ممكن يلم على أجزاء فى منتصف الجلسة

----------


## نور المصرى

النداء الأخير 
أى سى 
أى سى
أى سى

----------


## arwa

> النداء الأخير 
> أى سى 
> أى سى
> أى سى

       
تم استلام النداء الان المحفظة 100% اى سى
ولاكن ما هى اهدافها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## arwa

> النداء الأخير 
> أى سى 
> أى سى
> أى سى

       
تم استلام النداء الان المحفظة 100% اى سى
ولاكن ما هى اهدافها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ELSHAMY

اية رأيك فى الوطنية للاسكان والنقابات 
والمصرية للدواجن

----------


## نور المصرى

> تم استلام النداء الان المحفظة 100% اى سى
> ولاكن ما هى اهدافها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 المرحلة الأولى كانت من 90 قرش ل 2.90
المرحلة القادمه إن شاء الله من 3.50 إلى 4.20
خلال شهرين إن شاء الله    

> اية رأيك فى الوطنية للاسكان والنقابات 
> والمصرية للدواجن

 ورق إعادة الهيكلة ناااااار
طايح فى السوق
لازم يكون معانا جزء منهم
وماتنساش الحديد والصلب أيضا
وراكتا 
والأهرام للطباعة
والشروق للورق

----------


## ELSHAMY

شــــــــــــــــــكرا

----------


## arwa

_شكرا ياغالى_

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير
مازال السوق يستكمل مسيرة الصعود
ليثبت أنه ميجور ترند صاعد أساسى 
بس ده مايمنعش إننا نجنى أرباح فى مراحله المتعدده

----------


## هيثم السعيد

بالم هيلز    وتجميع على الهادىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
سعر جيد للشراء     7.63   وبالتوفيق للجميععععععععععععع   
طبعا بعد اذنك يا نور بيكك

----------


## هيثم السعيد

بالم هيلز    وتجميع على الهادىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
سعر جيد للشراء     7.63   وبالتوفيق للجميععععععععععععع   
طبعا بعد اذنك يا نور بيكك

----------


## هيثم السعيد

بالم هيلز وتجميع  على الهادىىى    
سعر مناسب للشراء 7.63    نتمنى للجميع الربح   
طبعا بعد اذن نور  بكك

----------


## هيثم السعيد

جلاكسو وسعر جيدددددددد   11.94    بالتوفيق

----------


## هيثم السعيد

القاهره للاستثمار والتنميه العقاريه    السعر  36.50     بالتوفيق للجميععععععععع

----------


## نور المصرى

إزيك ياهيثم عامل إيه واحشنا ياراجل 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## Love For Ever

اخي نور ما رايك بطلعت مصطفى
وماهي اهدافه ووقف الخسارة
والف الف شكر لك

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخي نور ما رايك بطلعت مصطفى
> وماهي اهدافه ووقف الخسارة
> والف الف شكر لك

 السهم فيه تجميع بقاله فتره
دعم 5.20
وقف الخسارة كسر وإغلاق تحت 5ج
أهداف
6ج
6.60ج
7ج

----------


## Abuhmaid

> النداء الأخير 
> أى سى 
> أى سى
> أى سى

 السلام عليكم يا استاذ نور 
اتأخرت شوية فى استلام النداء لكن تم الدخول اليوم .... ربنا يوفقك و يوفقنا

----------


## نور المصرى

شراء جلاكسو للأدوية 
شركات إعادة الهيكلة ولسه فى أول المشوار

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> جلاكسو وسعر جيدددددددد   11.94    بالتوفيق

 
المشاركه كانت اول امسسسس        مبروك لكل من استفاد     السعر الان  14.30

----------


## saly2

استاذ نور يا ريت رأيك فى المصريه للدواجن
بس هى فعلا معايا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور يا ريت رأيك فى المصريه للدواجن
> بس هى فعلا معايا

 الدواجن للأسف عمل فخ للمشترى لما كسر 6.80 المقاومة
وصرف على الناس
كان المفروض تبيعى لما رجع كسر 6.80 تانى
دعمه الأن 6ج

----------


## FANAR

استاذ نور  ---مارأيك في لكح   --------------------     شكرا      -------

----------


## جلال طه

الله ينور عليك يااستاذ هيثم  فعلا نشنت صح ربنا يكرمك ودايما تفتكر اخوانك ببعض التوصيات المفيدة

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق زى ما أنتم شايفين
جنى أرباح خفيف
عبارة عن تعريض مائل للهبوط
الخروج من السوق مش دلوقتى
واللى عايز يشترى يشترى النهارده وبكره على أجزاء
السوق بيخرج الكريدت وتقفيلات الشهر كله
إنتم عارفين وقت الخروج الكبير بنبه قبلها
لسه الخروج مش دلوقتى

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور 
اية رايك فى روبكس للبلاستيك واية توقعاتك لية بكرة مع تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور 
> اية رايك فى روبكس للبلاستيك واية توقعاتك لية بكرة مع تحياتى

 روبكس جيد وقد يستهدف المنقطه من 14 إلى 16ج

----------


## pepo_100

:015: شكرا  يااستاذنا

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> المشاركه كانت اول امسسسس        مبروك لكل من استفاد     السعر الان  14.30

 
السعر الان 14.50  يا رب يكون حد استفاد      ولسه ان شاء الله  
قطاع الادويه سوف يشهد طفرات سعريه     الرجاء التركيز عليههههههههههههه

----------


## هيثم السعيد

اسيوط الاسلاميه الوطنيه    شراءءءءءءء     10.16

----------


## عبد اللة

> اسيوط الاسلاميه الوطنيه شراءءءءءءء 10.16

 ما هى اهدافة؟

----------


## abosalah

> روبكس جيد وقد يستهدف المنقطه من 14 إلى 16ج

 يا ترى ما هى مده هذا الهدف التقريبيه ؟؟ 
وما هو وقف الخساره ؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع
على منتصف الجلسة نبدأ بجنى جزء من الأرباح
ومانخشش على أى سهم جرى 
خلينا ماشيين على نفس النهج بتاعنا
والدنيا حمرا بنشترى
والدنيا خضرا والناس بتهلل نجنى أرباحنا

----------


## oraby17

اخى الغالى نور ياترى اية رأيك فى اجواء واية مستهدفاتة ؟

----------


## oraby17

اخى الكريم نور ياريت رأيك فى اجواء ومستهدفاتة جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> بالم هيلز    وتجميع على الهادىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
> سعر جيد للشراء     7.63   وبالتوفيق للجميععععععععععععع   
> طبعا بعد اذنك يا نور بيكك

  بالم هيلز الان  8.23    اتمنى يكون احد استفاد     والانتظار للى فى الورقه  ان شاء الله فيها كل التوفيققققق

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  . اختراق رائع لسهم الغربية الإسلامية ( للمتابعة )

----------


## نور المصرى

> اخى الكريم نور ياريت رأيك فى اجواء ومستهدفاتة جزاك الله كل خير

 أجواء إحتفاظ
وسوف أرى لك مستهدفاته على الشارت

----------


## angeleye

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحصول على قائمة اسهم gase 30
gaes 70 ولكم الشكر الجزيل

----------


## نور المصرى

نخلى بالنا قد يكون هناك جنى أرباح اليوم

----------


## نور المصرى

إحنا مش هاننزل مره واحده  
إحنا هانرد ونطلع تانى
بس السوق على مقاومة
لازم نحترمها
ده تمهيد لجنى الأرباح الكبير فقط

----------


## محمد العزب

> إحنا مش هاننزل مره واحده  
> إحنا هانرد ونطلع تانى
> بس السوق على مقاومة
> لازم نحترمها
> ده تمهيد لجنى الأرباح الكبير فقط

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياأبو نور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

إحتمال يبقى فيه جديد فى صفقة موبينيل
والسوق هايستجيب ليها بالإيجاب

----------


## نور المصرى

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياأبو نور

 حبيبى ياعزب
أخبارك إيه 
واحشنا ياراجل عايزين نشوفك قريب إن شاء الله   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## moha_fatah

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف الحصول على قائمة اسهم gase 30
> gaes 70 ولكم الشكر الجزيل

 EGX30 http://go2-www.appspot.com/index_a.a...tituents_a.asp 
EGX70 http://go2-www.appspot.com/index_a.a...tituents_a.asp

----------


## angeleye

جزاكم الله كل  خير

----------


## moamin

اهلا بيك يا غالي ايه اخبار العربيه للاستثمار السهم عمال ينزل ولحد الان مشفناش الانطلاقه بتاعته
هل قربت تطير ولا لسه ودي وتقديري

----------


## moamin

انا معايا السهم على 2.17
مستني رايك هل ابيع دلوقتي على 2.12

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> القاهره للاستثمار والتنميه العقاريه    السعر  36.50     بالتوفيق للجميععععععععع

  
السعر الان  40.13  مبروك  لكل من استفاد    
والله انا حاسس انى بكلم نفسى    عموما اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

> اهلا بيك يا غالي ايه اخبار العربيه للاستثمار السهم عمال ينزل ولحد الان مشفناش الانطلاقه بتاعته
> هل قربت تطير ولا لسه ودي وتقديري

 أى سى مزعلنى جدا
بسبب تأخره فى التحرك 
السهم مخلص تجميع من فتره
لكن يتم تزهيق الجميع منه
أعتقد قد يرى نزول لهز وغربلة الأفراد فقط  
ومن عادته التحرك عكس السوق 
الأسبوع القادم سنرى جنى أرباح فى السوق
جنى أرباح اليوم ونزول السعر اليوم وغدا للشراء وليس للبيع 
الخروج من السوق يوم الأحد والأثنين القادمين
ونتمنى أن يتحرك الأى سى بعدها

----------


## نور المصرى

> السعر الان  40.13  مبروك  لكل من استفاد    
> والله انا حاسس انى بكلم نفسى    عموما اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

 أكيد فيه حد بيستفاد 
أنت بتعمل لله
وهام من يقرأ ولا يشارك 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abosalah

استاذ نور  
انا معايا روبكس لتصنيع البلاستيك على 10.75 
تفتكر اجنى ارباح فين ؟؟ 
كنت عاوز اجنى على 12.75 ايه رأيك حضرتك ؟؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور  
> انا معايا روبكس لتصنيع البلاستيك على 10.75 
> تفتكر اجنى ارباح فين ؟؟ 
> كنت عاوز اجنى على 12.75 ايه رأيك حضرتك ؟؟

 إجنى النص
والنص التانى طارد بيه ربحك لمناطق من 14 إلى 16ج

----------


## abosalah

> إجنى النص
> والنص التانى طارد بيه ربحك لمناطق من 14 إلى 16ج

 
علم وجارى التنفيذ  :Big Grin:  
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ نور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> أكيد فيه حد بيستفاد 
> أنت بتعمل لله
> وهام من يقرأ ولا يشارك 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 عموما يا باشا كفايه انت موجود  والله بافرح لما احس ان حد استفاد وربنا يكرم الجميع ويوفقهم   
القاهره السعر الان 43

----------


## نور المصرى

النصر للأعمال المدنية تنفى تجزئة الأسهم

----------


## Fathi2009

الاستاذ نور
هناك هيئة باليايان تنصح بالاستثمار في سهمين 
اوراسكم انشاءات والسويدي
وكلاهما لة وزن في المؤشر مما يدعم البورصة في الفترة القادمة
برجاء اضافة هذا العمل ضمن تنبؤاتك للاسبوع القادم

----------


## نور المصرى

اعتباراً من الاحد المقبل .... تعديل قائمة الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها 
 مباشر  	الاثنين 3 أغسطس 2009 10:25 ص       
أعلنت ادارة البورصة المصرية انه اعتباراً من يوم الاحد المقبل الموافق 9 أغسطس 2009 سيتم تعديل قائمة الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها وذلك كما يلى :  
أولا : حذف الأوراق المالية الآتية من القائمة :  
1. التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية
2. الشمس للاسكان والتعمير
3. اوليمبيك جروب للاستثمارات المالية  
ثانيا : إضافة الأوراق المالية آلاتية الى القائمة :  
1. النيل لحليج الأقطان .
2. الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية.
3. بالم هيلز للتعمير .
4. المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية.
5. المصرية للدواجن .
6. بنك التمويل المصرى السعودى .
7. نماء للتنمية والاستثمار العقارى .
8. جى بى اوتو . 
وبذلك تصبح قائمة الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها تتكون من الأوراق المالية الآتية (على سبيل الحصر) :  
1. الصعيد العامة للمقاولات .
2. العربية لحليج الاقطان .
3. العربية وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج - يونيراب .
4. سيدى كرير للبتروكيماويات .
5. المالية والصناعية المصرية .
6. العز لصناعة حديد التسليح .
7. جنوب الوادى للاسمنت.
8. السويدي للكابلات .
9. المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول .
10. المصرية للاتصالات .
11. البنك التجارى الدولي - مصر. 
12. مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير .
13. مصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير . 
14. السادس من اكتوبر للتنمية والاستثمار .
15. اوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة  .
16. الأهلي للتنمية والاستثمار .
17. القابضة المصرية الكويتية.
18. راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا والاتصالات .
19. المجموعة المالية هيرمس القابضة .
20. النعيم القابضة للاستثمارات .
21. اوراسكوم تيلكوم القابضة .
22. المصرية لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى .
23. اسيك للتعدين - اسكوم .
24. الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج - سبينالكس .
25. النصر للملابس والمنسوجات - كابو .
26. مصر لصناعة الكيماويات .
27. الزيوت المستخلصة ومنتجاتها .
28. المصرية لخدمات النقل - ايجيترانس .
29. سماد مصر - ايجيفرت .
30. البنك الوطنى للتنمية.
31. القاهرة للاسكان والتعمير.
32. المصريين للاسكان والتنمية والتعمير .
33. مينا للاستثمار السياحى والعقارى .
34. المصريين فى الخارج للاستثمار والتنمية .
35. المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير .
36. مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة .
37. الدولية للمحاصيل الزراعية .
38. مطاحن مصر الوسطي.
39. الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية - ماريديف.
40. بايونيرز القابضة للاستثمارات المالية .
41. النيل لحليج الأقطان  .
42. الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية .
43. بالم هيلز للتعمير .
44. المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية .
45. المصرية للدواجن .
46. بنك التمويل المصرى السعودى .
47. نماء للتنمية والاستثمار العقارى .
48. جى بى اوتو .

----------


## abosalah

يعنى ايه  الجمله دى يا استاذ نور 
قائمة الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها 
وده تأثيره ايه على الورقه المحذوفه او المضافه ؟؟   :Doh:

----------


## osamawagdi

> يعنى ايه الجمله دى يا استاذ نور 
> قائمة الأوراق المالية المؤهلة لممارسة الأنشطة المتخصصة عليها 
> وده تأثيره ايه على الورقه المحذوفه او المضافه ؟؟

    يعنى الورق التى يتم التعامل عليها بنظام التداول فى ذات الجلسة و الشراء الهامشى  حتى الان ......... و الشورت سيلنج لما يشتغل

----------


## نور المصرى

مظبوط 
ورق ال T+0

----------


## saly2

وهذا التغيير فى الورقه وجعلها فيها زيرو دا فى صالحها يعنى ممكن يرفع سعرها

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور
> هناك هيئة باليايان تنصح بالاستثمار في سهمين 
> اوراسكم انشاءات والسويدي
> وكلاهما لة وزن في المؤشر مما يدعم البورصة في الفترة القادمة
> برجاء اضافة هذا العمل ضمن تنبؤاتك للاسبوع القادم

 عايز أوضح حاجه مهمه 
إحنا ليه مش مصدقين إن الإنهيار خلص :Emoticon1:  
السوق بقى ميجور ترند صاعد يتخلله جنى أرباح 
هانرجع تانى نشوف 10000 و 12000 و 14000 كمان
إحنا بس بننوه على أماكن جنى الأرباح وأماكن التجميع 
حتى نستطيع أخذ أكبر ربح من السوق ونبقى بعيدا عن حرب الأعصاب فى التصحيحات وجنى الأرباح 
وده شارت ل السويدى لزميلى أيمن على فى المنتدى الأخر   

> *السويدى  
> من أفضل وأنجح النماذج  *

 الكلام ده كان من كام يوم

----------


## نور المصرى

> وهذا التغيير فى الورقه وجعلها فيها زيرو دا فى صالحها يعنى ممكن يرفع سعرها

 عادى بس هايخلى الفوليوم يزيد شوية
والمضاربات تكتر عليه

----------


## abosalah

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً على توضيح الخبر 
همسه: انا جنيت ارباح روبكس يا استاذ نور انبارح على اعلى سعر ربنا يكرمك  :18:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## moamin

ازيك يا استاذ نور شكرا على ردك وادينا منتظرين السهم لما يتخرك وكنت عاوز رايك في جي بي اوتو

----------


## moamin

استنى ولا ابيعها

----------


## نور المصرى

لأى سى بيقول ياهادى 
يارب يتحرك بقه

----------


## نور المصرى

> ازيك يا استاذ نور شكرا على ردك وادينا منتظرين السهم لما يتخرك وكنت عاوز رايك في جي بي اوتو

 إحتفاظ
السهم قوى وإستثمارى

----------


## moamin

شكرا ليك وفي انتظار الايسي ان شاء الله يبتدي بطبر من يوم الاحد

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور تحياتى اية رايك فى سهم اسيوط الاسلامية الوطنية سمعت انة رايح ل 14ج

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور تحياتى اية رايك فى سهم اسيوط الاسلامية الوطنية سمعت انة رايح ل 14ج

 من ضمن أسهم إعادة الهيكلة
وعليه تجميع
متوقع له حركة قادمة

----------


## مصطفى البنان

بارك الله فيك استاذ نور على مجهودك الرائع والمتفانى

----------


## عياد

مؤشر EGX30 من المتوقع أن يواصل صعوده خلال جلسة الغد باذن الله مدعوما بالصعود القوي للمؤشرات الأوربية والأمريكية ويواجه المؤشر مقاومة هامة وحاسمة عند مستوى 6690 والتي تمثل مستوى فايبوناتشي 38.2% من موجة الهبوط الرئيسية من 12000 الى 3380 نقطة وفي حال تجاوزها بحجم تداول قوي فان ذلك سيدقع المؤشر لمزيد من الصعود مستهدفا مستوى المقاومة الهامة التالية عند 7730 نقطة     
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور رايك اية لو اشترى الاى سى بكرة 
واية رايك اطلبة على كام والا استنى لسة شوية 
تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع
نجنى أرباحنا بالنصف اليوم
والنصف التانى نراقب بيه بمجرد أى غدر نصفى كله

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور رايك اية لو اشترى الاى سى بكرة 
> واية رايك اطلبة على كام والا استنى لسة شوية 
> تحياتى

 أى سى فى مرحله شرائية وشبع تجميع
لكن هو بيطفش الزبون بس
إشتريه فى أى سعر مناسب
وتأكيد الدخول وتزود زى ما إنت عايز بكسر 2.31

----------


## abosalah

> أى سى فى مرحله شرائية وشبع تجميع
> لكن هو بيطفش الزبون بس
> إشتريه فى أى سعر مناسب
> وتأكيد الدخول وتزود زى ما إنت عايز بكسر 2.31

 مش دى برضه العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية ؟؟ 
ودى جبنى ارباحها فين يا ريس؟ ووقف الخسائر ؟؟ 
على الرسم البيانى ملامسه موفنج 100 وضيق بولينجر وحاجه حلوه  :Big Grin:  
وشكله صعود قوى ان شاء الله   :Hands:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مش دى برضه العربية للاستثمارات و التنمية ؟؟ 
> ودى جبنى ارباحها فين يا ريس؟ ووقف الخسائر ؟؟  على الرسم البيانى ملامسه موفنج 100 وضيق بولينجر وحاجه حلوه  
> وشكله صعود قوى ان شاء الله

  :015:  
عندى فى مرحلة الصعود القادمة هدف من 3.50 إلى 4.20 
وقف الخسارة كسر وإغلاق تحت 2ج

----------


## abosalah

> عندى فى مرحلة الصعود القادمة هدف من 3.50 إلى 4.20 
> وقف الخسارة كسر وإغلاق تحت 2ج

 
تسلم يا استاذ نور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى الأراح شغال فى السوق على الهادى
ياريت نكون جنينا احنا كمان

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى وأليكو شراء

----------


## pepo_100

استاذنا العزيز نور
صعد سهم الدلتا للسكر اليوم لاكثر من 10% اليوم
ماهى اتجاهاتة وتوقعاتك لة مع الشكر

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> طبعا بعد اذن الباشا  نور 
> الدلتا للسكر وسعر مناسب جدا للشراء 18.45  
> ان شاء الله فيها خير

 
مبروك لمن صبر  24.50   وان شاء  الله  نعوضها لمن لم يلحقها

----------


## pepo_100

نصيحة خالصة
الدلتا للسكر فى طريقها ل 30 جنية فى القريب العاجل
مازال هناك فرصة شراء فية

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
كما تعودنا وجنينا أرباحنا فى التهليل يوم الأحد والحمد لله بدأ التصحيح فى الميعاد المحدد له
نبدأ نخش شراء على أجزاء اليوم وغدا بنصف المحفظة
ونكمل شراء مع تأكد الإرتداد

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور  
> انا معايا روبكس لتصنيع البلاستيك على 10.75 
> تفتكر اجنى ارباح فين ؟؟ 
> كنت عاوز اجنى على 12.75 ايه رأيك حضرتك ؟؟

  

> إجنى النص
> والنص التانى طارد بيه ربحك لمناطق من 14 إلى 16ج

 14.45 الأن  :Ongue:

----------


## pepo_100

امريكا انهاردة اخضر * اخضر
اعتقد اننا هانكون معاها اتمنى الخير للجميع
والا اية رايك يااستاذ نور

----------


## abosalah

> 14.45 الأن

   :015:  :015:

----------


## نور المصرى

> امريكا انهاردة اخضر * اخضر
> اعتقد اننا هانكون معاها اتمنى الخير للجميع
> والا اية رايك يااستاذ نور

 تمام ورأيى أنا قولته صباحا 
شراااااااء   

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> كما تعودنا وجنينا أرباحنا فى التهليل يوم الأحد والحمد لله بدأ التصحيح فى الميعاد المحدد له
> نبدأ نخش شراء على أجزاء اليوم وغدا بنصف المحفظة
> ونكمل شراء مع تأكد الإرتداد

----------


## adsl

اذا ممكن اعرف الاسهم النقيه  في بورصه مصرماهي.......تعريف الاسهم النقيه هي الشركات التي لا تقترض بالربى واساس نشاطها حلال.......انا شفت بنك فيصل الاسلامي هل هناك شركات نقيه اخرى 
ولكم الشكر مسبقا.

----------


## نور المصرى

الحديد والصلب شراء

----------


## عياد

> الجيزة العامة للمقاولات أعتقد ان السهم سينطلق اول أهدافه 60 وكسرها الهدف 90 إن شاء الله
> .
> السهم أرتد من دعم خط الإتجاه الصاعد بشكل رائع يوم الخميس

 مبروك لمن صبر على السهم
.
السهم وقت كتابتي المشاركة يوم 2 مايو الماضي بسعر 50 جنيها تقريبا الأن يتحرك في حدود 75 جنيه يعني ربح حوالي 50% تقريبا
.
خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  . اختراق رائع لسهم الغربية الإسلامية ( للمتابعة )

 السهم سجل 29.50 يوم الخميس الماضي

----------


## moha_fatah

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عياد   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  . اختراق رائع لسهم الغربية الإسلامية ( للمتابعة )  _    

> السهم سجل 29.50 يوم الخميس الماضي

  الله ينور متابع معاك من يومها   شكرا لك

----------


## عياد

> جلاكسو وسعر جيدددددددد   11.94    بالتوفيق

 تسلم ايدك استاذ هيثم تقريبا 60% 
جلاكسو ارتفاع رائع واختراق حاجز ال 15 جنيه يوم الخميس بفوليوم ثم مواصلة الصعود اليوم مستوى 20 جنيه مقاومة اتوقع عندها بعض التصحيح في حال اختراقها فان 25 جنيه هو الهدف التالي
اتوقع السهم فنيا مازال فيه صعود

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> تسلم ايدك استاذ هيثم تقريبا 60% 
> جلاكسو ارتفاع رائع واختراق حاجز ال 15 جنيه يوم الخميس بفوليوم ثم مواصلة الصعود اليوم مستوى 20 جنيه مقاومة اتوقع عندها بعض التصحيح في حال اختراقها فان 25 جنيه هو الهدف التالي
> اتوقع السهم فنيا مازال فيه صعود

   ده شرف كبير ليه متابعتك للورقه   واتمنى دايما    على فكره الورقه الان21.12   اى ما يقرب من ال   90%   فى حلال شهر    اتمنى التوفيق للجميع  وان شاء الله  100%
واوعدك بمفاجاه قادمه من العيار التقيللللللللل

----------


## Norton

السعر  الحالي   19   جنيه   لذكرى   
اراسمكو 
من   يريد  الثراء   لايترك  السهم

----------


## عياد

> السعر  الحالي   19   جنيه   لذكرى   
> اراسمكو 
> من   يريد  الثراء   لايترك  السهم

 مجهود رائع أخي الكريم تسلم ايدك  
لي ملاحظة بسيطة لو كتبت المشاركة في موضوع الأسهم المصرية فان الموضوع سيحظى بمتابعة أكثر لذا اسمح لي بدمج الموضوعين  
شكرا لك

----------


## Norton

ياليت    تدمج   الموضوع  مع   المتابعه    حتى   تعم  الفائده      
انا  متابع  لسهم   منذ  سنه     والان   اعطى  دخول  وبقوه

----------


## Norton

السهمين  ممتازين    
سيدي  كرير 
مصر  لصناعه الكيماويات   
بالتوفيق  للجميع  وبالربح   الوفير

----------


## Norton

*أخيرا وبعد سنتين من بدء الازمة المالية العالمية: بيرنانكي يعلن أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي والعالمي على وشك بداية الانتعاش المنتظر والأسواق تصعد*  
أرقام 21/08/2009 
قال "بين بيرنانكي" رئيس البنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي اليوم الجمعة أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي على وشك أن يبدأ مرحلة جديدة من الانتعاش الذي طال انتظاره. 
وقال بيرنانكي في مؤتمر سنوي يرعاه البنك، ويحضره أهم الشخصيات في عالم المال والاعمال، أن النشاط الإقتصادي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحول العالم بدأ بالاستقرار وأن فرص العودة للنمو تبدو جيدة في المستقبل القريب. وتجئ هذه التصريحات متوافقة إلى حد كبير مع البيان الذي اصدره البنك الاحتياطي بداية الشهر في اجتماعه الدوري. 
ومع ذلك فقد اعترف بيرنانكي بأن المستهلكين والشركات لازالوا يواجهون مصاعب في الحصول على الائتمان وأن الأمور في هذا المجال لم تعد إلى الوضع الطبيعي بعد، وأن إعادة تدفق حركة الائتمان متطلب أساسي لنمو اقتصادي دائم. كما قال أن المؤسسات المالية حول العالم ستواجه المزيد من الخسائر الكبيرة المتعلقة بالاستثمارات الرديئة. 
وقال بيرنانكي "على الرغم من أننا تجاوزنا اسوأ المراحل فإن تحديات صعبة لا زالت أمامنا ويجب أن نعمل جميعا للبناء على ما أنجزناه مؤخرا لضمان انتعاش اقتصادي مستدام". 
وتلقى المتعاملون في الاسواق المالية هذه التصريحات بالترحاب حيث ارتفعت المؤشرات الرئيسية في امريكا وأوروبا في حين تراجعت أسعار السندات. وارتفعت اسعار النفط إلى أعلى من 74 دولار بعد هذه التصريحات كما ارتفع سعر الذهب.

----------


## a_gamal

لو سمحتم عايز اعرف البرنامج اللي بترعضوا عليه شارتات الاسهم المصرية اسمه ايه انا ماليش في الاسهم خالص

----------


## Norton

زادت بنسبة بلغت 7.2%
نمو مبيعات المساكن القائمة في أمريكا في يوليو بأسرع وتيرة في عامين   
واشنطن - رويترز  
أظهر مسح نشر اليوم أن مبيعات المساكن القائمة في الولايات المتحدة ارتفعت في يوليو تموز بأسرع وتيرة لها في نحو عامين في أقوى علامة حتى الان على أن قطاع الاسكان بدأ يخرج من الكساد الذي بدأ قبل نحو ثلاث سنوات. 
وقالت الرابطة الوطنية للوسطاء العقاريين ان المبيعات زادت بنسبة 7.2% إلى معدل سنوي يبلغ 5.24 ملايين وحدة وهو أعلى مستوى منذ أغسطس اب 2007 متجاوزة توقعات السوق بمعدل يبلغ 5 ملايين وحدة. 
وبلغت المبيعات في يونيو حزيران 4.89 ملايين وحدة، والنسبة المئوية للزيادة في يوليو هي أكبر زيادة شهرية منذ بدأ اصدار البيانات في عام 1999 وهي رابع زيادة شهرية على التوالي. 
وقالت الرابطة ان المرة السابقة التي شهدت زيادة في المبيعات على مدى أربعة أشهر متتالية كانت في يونيو حزيران 2004.

----------


## ahmed taha

رواد الورشه الكرام والاخوه الأعزاء
كل عام وانتم بخير بحلول شهر الخير 
رمضان 
وتقبل الله صيامكم و أعمالكم باذنه تعالي

----------


## عياد

> لو سمحتم عايز اعرف البرنامج اللي بترعضوا عليه شارتات الاسهم المصرية اسمه ايه انا ماليش في الاسهم خالص

 عن طريق برنامج الميتا ستوك او تكون مشترك مع أحد مزودي الأسعار للسوق المصري

----------


## نور المصرى

كل عام وأنتم بخير  
رمضان كريم 
عذرا على تغيبى اليومين الماضيين
متابع معكم من أول الأسبوع إن شاء الله

----------


## Norton

الشهر   عليكم  مبارك

----------


## Jmeel

هو في ثراء من وراء الأسهم العربية    
كل عم وأنتم بخير

----------


## mootaz_2222

اخوانى المحللين يا ريت تحليل العربيه لحليج الاقطان وليه السهم بينزل مع السوق وما يرتفعش ما ارتفاع السوق

----------


## mootaz_2222

> اخوانى المحللين يا ريت تحليل العربيه لحليج الاقطان وليه السهم بينزل مع السوق وما يرتفعش ما ارتفاع السوق

 استاذ نور حمد لله على سلامتك انا اول مره اشارك معاكم بعد اذنك يا ريت العربيه حليج شاريه على 6.50 اعمل ايه فيه ابيعو وابدلو باى سهم تانى وتنصحنى بايه ان انا كل مره اشترى سهم اخسر فيه

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور حمد لله على سلامتك انا اول مره اشارك معاكم بعد اذنك يا ريت العربيه حليج شاريه على 6.50 اعمل ايه فيه ابيعو وابدلو باى سهم تانى وتنصحنى بايه ان انا كل مره اشترى سهم اخسر فيه

 الحليج داخل على دورة أخرى
واللىشغالين فى الحليج بالهم طويل

----------


## نور المصرى

الأسهم القادمه 
طلعت مصطفى
الأهلى للتنمية

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ نور   ----   معي لكح  ---  مارأيك  ماالعمل   ------      الف شكر   ----------------------------

----------


## ماجد المصرى

استاذ نور
 رمضان كريم و  كل سنة و حضرتك بخير
اية راى حضرتك فى القاهرة للدواجن وخصوصا اننا فى شهر رمضان   وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور
>  رمضان كريم و  كل سنة و حضرتك بخير
> اية راى حضرتك فى القاهرة للدواجن وخصوصا اننا فى شهر رمضان   وشكرا

 كويسة عليها جيم

----------


## نور المصرى

> الاستاذ نور   ----   معي لكح  ---  مارأيك  ماالعمل   ------      الف شكر   ----------------------------

 إحتفاظ حاليا
أو بدله بأليكو

----------


## arwa

أ / نور            معايا (أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأى سى ) ما العمل  وشكرا

----------


## نور المصرى

نجنى جزء من ارباحنا اليوم وغدا

----------


## ahmed taha

اهلا استاذ نور اذي حضرتك 
فيه مجموعه من الأسهم اعتقد انها كويسه القي عليها نظره 
المشروعات الصناعيه - cira - اليكو بس علي سعر 2.2
ايه اي سي علي سعر 1.8 او الاسعار الحاليه 
فايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Fathi2009

أستاذ نور
اية رأيك
المصريين في الخارج
و
المصريين للاسكان

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذ نور
> اية رأيك
> المصريين في الخارج
> و
> المصريين للاسكان

 أدائهم جيد

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
ننصح بجنى الأرباح بنصف المحفظة على الأقل

----------


## نور المصرى

جنى الأربح مش هايبقى عنيف قوى
يعنى نبيع ونشترى أخرالجلسة أو بكره فى تقفيل كريدت الشهر

----------


## نور المصرى

العين على الأهلى للتنمية 
نبنى فيه مراكز على مراحل

----------


## نور المصرى

> اهلا استاذ نور اذي حضرتك 
> فيه مجموعه من الأسهم اعتقد انها كويسه القي عليها نظره 
> المشروعات الصناعيه - cira - اليكو بس علي سعر 2.2
> ايه اي سي علي سعر 1.8 او الاسعار الحاليه 
> فايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 فعلا الأسهم دى فى قاع تجميعى
واسعار شراء جيدة

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
السوق مطمئن حتى الأن 
المفروض جنينا أرباح أمس بجزء
السوق فى تقفسل الكريدت بتاع اليوم شراء  
السوق شراء اليوم
فاضل لسه شوية فى أسهم إعادة الهيكلة

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهم فيها خير
ألماكو قرب 18ج
جلاكسو قرب 18ج
الأهلى للتنمية 
سماد مصر
غاز مصر
الدولية للمحاصيل

----------


## pepo_100

استاذنا العزيز نور المصرى كل عام وانت بخير
اما بخصوص توصياتك فانا احييك عليها واعتقد واللة اعلم انها موفقة 
وبالاخص الدولىــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــة للمحاصيل الزراعية فيها خير كتير ان شاء اللة

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذنا العزيز نور المصرى كل عام وانت بخير
> اما بخصوص توصياتك فانا احييك عليها واعتقد واللة اعلم انها موفقة 
> وبالاخص الدولىــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــة للمحاصيل الزراعية فيها خير كتير ان شاء اللة

 ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
تحباتى وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
السوق شراء وهانرد اليوم أو غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## نور المصرى

الداو دايفرجنس إيجابى خفى على الستوكاستيك وال RSI
بعد ماكسر وتد صاعد عنده مقاومة 9600 وهناك نراقب لأنه لو ارتد منها يبقى ده بولباك على الوتد
وهى تقارب هاى الداو السابق نقطه حرجه للداو مع حالة الضعف العام التى تصاحب هذا الصعود الطفيف  تنبيه هام
بالنسبة للسوق بتاعنا الأسبوع القادم هانشوف طفره وصعود رائع فى الأسعار
هانجنى الأرباح فيه ونخرج من السوق تماما وخصوصا إننا سنكون شارفنا
الحد الأعلى من الوتد الصاعد الذى فى السوق المصرى

----------


## المحب للخير

بخصوص الاى سى مفيش جديد يااستاذنا بدأت تدمر الارباح مرة اخرى

----------


## ronaldo_909

النيل لحليج الأقطان :  22 - 24.5 - 26.60
المصريين فى الخارج :  12 - 13.30 -  14.25
القناه للتوكيلات الملاحيه :  18.25 - 20.5- 22.60

----------


## نور المصرى

> بخصوص الاى سى مفيش جديد يااستاذنا بدأت تدمر الارباح مرة اخرى

 كسر 2.05 كان هدفه 1.60 تقريبا
وحقق مستهدف الهبوط وفى منقطه دعم قوية الأن
مع إنفراج إيجابى
وتكون شموع عاكسة للإتجاه الهابط على المدى القصير
هانشوف صعود فيها الأيام القادمة

----------


## نور المصرى

> النيل لحليج الأقطان :  22 - 24.5 - 26.60
> المصريين فى الخارج :  12 - 13.30 -  14.25
> القناه للتوكيلات الملاحيه :  18.25 - 20.5- 22.60

 مظبوط كلامك بس النيل مستهدف 25ج 
وأزيدك كمان سهم عليهم  
ألماكو مستهدف 24 ثم 28ج

----------


## doc_84

استاذ نور عاجزين عن الشكر لكل ما تقدمه من دعم وتحليلات وجهود مشكورة عند الله قبل الناس,, 
ممكن اعرف من حضرتك القابضة الكويتية مستهدفاتها كام؟؟

----------


## pepo_100

الاستاذ العزيز نور
 تحياتى
اشتريت اليوم الاحد سهم بنك التمويل المصرى السعودى بسعر  
10.90
اية رايك فى ادائة وياترى نبيع امتى وتوقعك على كام
 تحياتى العطرة

----------


## Norton

ليفت سلاب 14% واغلق على28 ج  
خلال من بداية السنه من 5ج الى28 ج 480%

----------


## Norton

اسهم  ارشحها    
اراسمكو 
مصر لصناعه الكيماويات 
مصر للامنيوم

----------


## abosalah

يا شباب 
ايه رأيكم فى الشرقية الوطنية للأغذية  بعد التقسيمه دى  :016:  
مستهدفها كام ؟؟؟

----------


## Norton

روابط متعلقة    مصر لصناعة الكيماويات
ارتفع سهم شركة "مصر لصناعة الكيماويات" بنحو كبير قبيل نهاية تعاملات جلسة الاثنين ، مسجلا ارتفاعا قدره 5.3% ليقفز من مستوى 13.39 جنيه وصولا إلى 14.1 جنيه وذلك بعد أن سجل مستوى 14.65 جنيه خلال الجلسة وهو أعلى سعر للسهم منذ 13 شهرًا تقريباً ،لينجح بذلك فى الاقتراب من مستوى الـ 15 جنيه . 
صاحب ذلك الارتفاع تداولات مكثفة على السهم دفعته لتحقيق أكبر حجم تداول منذ شهرين تقريباً ، حيث بلغ حجم التداول على السهم نحو 1.017 مليون سهم بقيمة بلغت 14.367 مليون جنيه من خلال 1187 صفقة ، وبلغ إجمالى كمية العروض الكلية على السهم 147.951 ألف سهم فى حين بلغ إجمالى كمية الطلبات على السهم 332.589 الف سهم . 
الجدير بالذكر فقد حددت شركة "بريميير لتداول الأوراق المالية" القيمة العادلة لسهم شركة "مصر لصناعة الكيماويات" عند 17.9 جنيه بارتفاع قدره 67.7% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت صدور التقرير والبالغ 10.67 جنيه موصية بالشراء فى المدى القصير و الشراء بقوة للمستثمر المتوسط و طويل الأجل وذلك فى ضوء المخاطر المتوسطة المصاحبة لنشاط الشركة وانخفاض مضاعف ربحية الشركة إلى 6 مرات تقريبا بالمقارنه بمتوسط القطاع البالغ 9 مرات وكذلك انخفاض مضاعف القيمة الدفترية للشركة إلى أقل من 2 مرة مقارنه بـ 3.5 مرة لقطاع الكيماويات . 
من ناحية أخرى أظهرت القوائم المالية لشركة  "مصر لصناعة الكيماويات" عن التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2008/2009 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 36.546 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 158.5% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 14.138 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007/2008 . 
وكانت نتائج أعمال الشركة عن النصف الأول من عام 2008/2009 قد أظهرت تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 22.024 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 207.5% مقارنةً بصافي ربح بلغ 7.162 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007/2008 .

----------


## Norton

مصر  لصناعه  الكيماويات 
السعر  الحالي  14      
السوق  المصري  فيه  ذهب  ذهب   لكن   اين   الكاااااااش

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور تحياتى 
بفكر اخش فى اى سى بعد وصولة لسعر مغرى 1.50
اية رايك والا استنى شوية علية ممكن نشترية اقل

----------


## نور المصرى

> اسهم  ارشحها    
> اراسمكو 
> مصر لصناعه الكيماويات 
> مصر للامنيوم

 مبروك  الكيماويات فرصة  :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا شباب 
> ايه رأيكم فى الشرقية الوطنية للأغذية  بعد التقسيمه دى  
> مستهدفها كام ؟؟؟

 هابقى اشوفهالك على الشارت

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور تحياتى 
> بفكر اخش فى اى سى بعد وصولة لسعر مغرى 1.50
> اية رايك والا استنى شوية علية ممكن نشترية اقل

 طبعا شراء وقد يكون اللو شوهد اليوم

----------


## المحب للخير

الكابلات وإنطلاقة قوية جدااااااااااااااا للى يلحققققققققق وبالتوفيق.  الدخول        1.60  هدف أول     1.90  هدف تانى    2.10  هدف تالت    2.40

----------


## Norton

http://www.argaam.com/Portal/Market/...px?marketId=13

----------


## عياد

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عياد
> 					   الجيزة العامة للمقاولات أعتقد ان السهم سينطلق اول أهدافه 60 وكسرها الهدف 90 إن شاء الله  . السهم أرتد من دعم خط الإتجاه الصاعد بشكل رائع يوم الخميس           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عياد
> 					         مبروك لمن صبر على السهم  . السهم وقت كتابتي المشاركة يوم 2 مايو الماضي بسعر 50 جنيها تقريبا الأن يتحرك في حدود 75 جنيه يعني ربح حوالي 50% تقريبا . خالص تحياتي

   مرة أخرى مبروك لمن صبر السهم الأن 123 جنيه تقريبا   150% أرباح من بداية التوصية في ثلاثة اشهر ونصف  خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مرة أخرى مبروك لمن صبر السهم الأن 123 جنيه تقريبا   150% أرباح من بداية التوصية في ثلاثة اشهر ونصف  خالص تحياتي وتقديري[/center]

   الكبير .... كبير    :Good:

----------


## نور المصرى

> مرة أخرى مبروك لمن صبر السهم الأن 123 جنيه تقريبا   150% أرباح من بداية التوصية في ثلاثة اشهر ونصف  خالص تحياتي وتقديري[/CENTER]

 مبرووووووووووووك ياعياد :015:

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته استاذ نور / ارجو تحليل لاسهم السعودية المصرية للاستثمار والتمويل و الشركة العربية لمنتجات الالبان "اراب ديرى "

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اسعد اوقاتكم بكل خير
اريد ان أسأل عن سهم مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى كم الان وكيف اعرف السعر مباشر كل يوم 
وما رأيكم فيه هل هوه فى صعود وله لسه مزيد من الهبوط 
وشكرا..

----------


## arwa

ا / نور اداء جيد فى (اى سى) ولاكن ماهى اهدافه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته استاذ نور / ارجو تحليل لاسهم السعودية المصرية للاستثمار والتمويل  و الشركة العربية لمنتجات الالبان "اراب ديرى "

 ارجو الاهتمام واضافة طلعت مصطفى اليهم ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## عياد

> الكبير .... كبير

   تسلم أستاذ محمود أتمنى يكون حد استفاد منها

----------


## عياد

> مبرووووووووووووك ياعياد

   الله يبارك فيك يابو نور     :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

سيتم تحليل جميع الأسهم المطلوبة
إن شاء الله 
عذرا للتأخير

----------


## doc_84

> سيتم تحليل جميع الأسهم المطلوبة
> إن شاء الله 
> عذرا للتأخير

  ولا يهمك يا استاذنا في انتظارها جميعا ان شاء الله,,,
همسة..متنساش القابضة الكويتية من فضلك :Inlove:  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

> سيتم تحليل جميع الأسهم المطلوبة
> إن شاء الله 
> عذرا للتأخير

  ولا يهمك احنا فى انتظارك يا استاذ نور

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> اسعد اوقاتكم بكل خير
> اريد ان أسأل عن سهم مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى كم الان وكيف اعرف السعر مباشر كل يوم 
> وما رأيكم فيه هل هوه فى صعود وله لسه مزيد من الهبوط 
> وشكرا..

  منتظر تحليلك اخى نور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## oraby17

كل عام وانت واسرتك بخير يا نور باشا حرمنا من تحليلاتك لية يارب يرجعك لنا ويسمعنا عنك كل خير اللهم امين

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  . منذ قليل كنت أتحدث مع الاستاذ نور وهو يعتذر عن عدم تواجده لانشغاله وان شاء الله سيعاود الكتابة مجددا خلال اليومين القادمين   خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

تراجع المؤشر المصري اليوم في مستهل تعاملات الأسبوع متأثرا بتراجع الأسهم الأمريكية في نهاية الاسبوع الماضي عقب صدور بيانات البطالة الصادرة من الولايات المتحدة والتي أشارت الى أكبر معل لفقد الوظائف منذ 26 عاما وعقب ان تراجع المؤشر بدأ في التماسك قليلا ليغلق اعلى من ادنى مستوى سجله اليوم  . المؤشر مازال يتحرك في اتجاه صاعد متوسط المدى ولديه دعما جيدا في منطقة 6500 - 6620  كما هو مشار بالخط المنقط على الرسم البياني أتوقع أن يبدأ الإرتداد منها إن شاء الله وفي حال كسرها فان ذلك سيدفع المؤشر لمزيد من الهبوط مستهدفا مستوى الدعم 6200 ثم 6000    خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

اعجبني شارت أسيك للتعدين    . اختراق بحجم تداول جيد عكس أداء السوق يستهدف مستوى 39 جنيه    خالص تحياتي

----------


## essam7882

> اسعد اوقاتكم بكل خير
> اريد ان أسأل عن سهم مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى كم الان وكيف اعرف السعر مباشر كل يوم 
> وما رأيكم فيه هل هوه فى صعود وله لسه مزيد من الهبوط 
> وشكرا..

 الصراحه انا عاجبني التوقيع بتاعك 
و رائي المتواضع ان الاعلامي لا امل فيه

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> الصراحه انا عاجبني التوقيع بتاعك 
> و رائي المتواضع ان الاعلامي لا امل فيه

 شكرا اخى الكريم ولكن ممكن تحليل على الإعلامى؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

يا جماعه انا شارى الانتاج الاعلامى من 6 جنيه وهوه الان 6.80 وعمال ينزل هل اغلق على هذه السعر وله فى امل يطلع ويريت لو حد يقدر بس يوريلى التشارتات بتاعتو علاشن احللها لانى اصلا مش عارف اجيب التشارتات بتاعتو مجانا

----------


## نور المصرى

> يا جماعه انا شارى الانتاج الاعلامى من 6 جنيه وهوه الان 6.80 وعمال ينزل هل اغلق على هذه السعر وله فى امل يطلع ويريت لو حد يقدر بس يوريلى التشارتات بتاعتو علاشن احللها لانى اصلا مش عارف اجيب التشارتات بتاعتو مجانا

 أنا أسف جدا جدا على التأخير وغيابى الطويل 
اليوم إن شاء الله هاحللك السهم
بس كما نوه أخونا هنا
أنالإعلامى لا فائده منه وهناك أسهم كثيرة أحسن منه 
ومن هنا هاتلاقى جميع تشارتات أسهم البورصه المصرية
للميتا ستوك http://www.4shared.com/file/18337009...ified=f2da495a 
أو من هنا لجميع الأسواق  http://m-e-c.biz/meta/

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
ماعتقدتش النهارده السوق هايبقى حلو 
ممكن جنى أرباح فى الأسهم اللى طلعت وتتاخد تانى أخر الجلسة فى رمى الزيرو

----------


## arwa

اشرقت  الانوار يا أ/نور

----------


## arwa

أ / نور ماهى اهداف اسيك للتعدين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
                                                    واهداف اى سى      ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

أى سى خرج البياع بحرفنه

----------


## نور المصرى

> أ / نور ماهى اهداف اسيك للتعدين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
>                                                     واهداف اى سى      ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 أسيك جنى أرباح عند 34 اليوم وتتاخد تانى من 31ج
هدف 39ج 
أى سى أهم مقاومة 2.05 لما يعديها وإن شاء الله يعديها نتكلم على الأهداف

----------


## arwa

شكرا ياغالى

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور عودا حميدا
رايك اية فى اجواء هى معايا على 86 من فترة
اعمل اية

----------


## نور المصرى

أسهم الشراء والدنيا واقعه كده تبقى 
النيل للحليج
الأهلى للتنمية
المصريين إسكان
القاهرة إسكان
بوليفارا
تليكوم

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور عودا حميدا
> رايك اية فى اجواء هى معايا على 86 من فترة
> اعمل اية

 السوق لما يمتص قرارات البورصة 
هايتعدل السوق كله

----------


## abosalah

> السوق لما يمتص قرارات البورصة 
> هايتعدل السوق كله

 ياريت رابط من حضرتك توضح القرارت دى عباره عن ايه ؟ 
وسؤال كمان بعد اذنك عن سهم مطاحن مصر الوسطى 
انا معايا السهم على 21.13 والسهم عليه عمليات كتير  
ايه رأى حضرتك ؟؟ احتفاظ ولا ايه ؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

> ياريت رابط من حضرتك توضح القرارت دى عباره عن ايه ؟ 
> وسؤال كمان بعد اذنك عن سهم مطاحن مصر الوسطى 
> انا معايا السهم على 21.13 والسهم عليه عمليات كتير  
> ايه رأى حضرتك ؟؟ احتفاظ ولا ايه ؟

 قرارات البورصه  http://forum.m-e-c.biz/attachments/80358-.gif 
ماتقلقش من المطاحن

----------


## Norton

أعلنت إدارة البورصة المصريه استمرار إيقاف أسهم 23 شركة على الرغم من إعلان هذه الشركات عدم وجود أيه أحداث جوهرية غير معلنة أدت إلى تحقيق ارتفاعات كبيرة فى أسعار تلك الأسهم خلال الفترة الماضية . 
إلا أن البورصة قد أعلنت أنه حرصاً على حماية المتعاملين بالسوق فإنه قد تقرر استمرار إيقاف التعامل على أسهم هذه الشركات لحين قيامهم بإعداد دراسة تتضمن خطط الشركة المستقبلية و خططهم فيما يتعلق بتوفيق أوضاع قيدها في البورصة قبل نهاية المهلة المحددة والتي تنتهي في 31 ديسمبر 2009 و إعداد دراسة بواسطة مستشار مالى مستقل تبين القيمة العادلة للسهم بعد اعتمادها من مجلس إدارة الشركة. 
وتشمل قائمة الأسهم التى تقرر استمرار إيقافها (قناة السويس لإصلاح و صيانة السيارات، الجزيرة للفنادق والسياحة، عبر المحيطات للسياحه ، تصنيع الاقلام والبلاستيك ، العربية لاستصلاح الاراضي ، العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية ، السعودية المصرية للاستثمار والتمويل ، الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية ، الملاحة الوطنية ، الاهلية للاستثمار والتعمير ، القاهرةالوطنية للاستثماروالاوراق المالية ، القاهرة للخدمات التعليمية ، المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم ، دلتا للطباعة والتغليف ، الالومنيوم العربية ، امون للادوية ، النصر للأعمال المدنية ، العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا ، الاسكندريه الوطنيه للاستثمارات الماليه ، كفر الزيات للمبيدات والكيماويات ، القاهرة للزيوت والصابون ، مستشفى النزهه الدولي ، جى . أم . سى للاستثمارات الصناعية و التجارية المالية )   
قرار ظالم وبعيد كل البعد عن حريه البيع والشراء ... بعد مارفعوا الاسعار.. اوقفوا التداول ...

----------


## essam7882

> أعلنت إدارة البورصة المصريه استمرار إيقاف أسهم 23 شركة على الرغم من إعلان هذه الشركات عدم وجود أيه أحداث جوهرية غير معلنة أدت إلى تحقيق ارتفاعات كبيرة فى أسعار تلك الأسهم خلال الفترة الماضية . 
> إلا أن البورصة قد أعلنت أنه حرصاً على حماية المتعاملين بالسوق فإنه قد تقرر استمرار إيقاف التعامل على أسهم هذه الشركات لحين قيامهم بإعداد دراسة تتضمن خطط الشركة المستقبلية و خططهم فيما يتعلق بتوفيق أوضاع قيدها في البورصة قبل نهاية المهلة المحددة والتي تنتهي في 31 ديسمبر 2009 و إعداد دراسة بواسطة مستشار مالى مستقل تبين القيمة العادلة للسهم بعد اعتمادها من مجلس إدارة الشركة. 
> وتشمل قائمة الأسهم التى تقرر استمرار إيقافها (قناة السويس لإصلاح و صيانة السيارات، الجزيرة للفنادق والسياحة، عبر المحيطات للسياحه ، تصنيع الاقلام والبلاستيك ، العربية لاستصلاح الاراضي ، العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية ، السعودية المصرية للاستثمار والتمويل ، الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية ، الملاحة الوطنية ، الاهلية للاستثمار والتعمير ، القاهرةالوطنية للاستثماروالاوراق المالية ، القاهرة للخدمات التعليمية ، المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم ، دلتا للطباعة والتغليف ، الالومنيوم العربية ، امون للادوية ، النصر للأعمال المدنية ، العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا ، الاسكندريه الوطنيه للاستثمارات الماليه ، كفر الزيات للمبيدات والكيماويات ، القاهرة للزيوت والصابون ، مستشفى النزهه الدولي ، جى . أم . سى للاستثمارات الصناعية و التجارية المالية )   
> قرار ظالم وبعيد كل البعد عن حريه البيع والشراء ... بعد مارفعوا الاسعار.. اوقفوا التداول ...

 طبعا ده قرار عشوائي و هيتلغي من الهيئه زي ما عودونا قبل كده و اول الاسهم اللي ممكن ترجع الجي ام سي و عبر المحيطات  و في اشاعه في السوق ان ماجد شوقي هيقدم استقالته  اصل اداره البورصه دول اكبر متواطيئين مع الميكرز  سيبك من الحركات دي كانوا فين و نيركو طالع من 100 الي 340 دلوقتي صحي من النوم العقاريه للبنوك من 38 الي 74  
و يقولك شفافيه هو شفاف اوي مبين اللى تحت ؟

----------


## essam7882

> أعلنت إدارة البورصة المصريه استمرار إيقاف أسهم 23 شركة على الرغم من إعلان هذه الشركات عدم وجود أيه أحداث جوهرية غير معلنة أدت إلى تحقيق ارتفاعات كبيرة فى أسعار تلك الأسهم خلال الفترة الماضية . 
> إلا أن البورصة قد أعلنت أنه حرصاً على حماية المتعاملين بالسوق فإنه قد تقرر استمرار إيقاف التعامل على أسهم هذه الشركات لحين قيامهم بإعداد دراسة تتضمن خطط الشركة المستقبلية و خططهم فيما يتعلق بتوفيق أوضاع قيدها في البورصة قبل نهاية المهلة المحددة والتي تنتهي في 31 ديسمبر 2009 و إعداد دراسة بواسطة مستشار مالى مستقل تبين القيمة العادلة للسهم بعد اعتمادها من مجلس إدارة الشركة. 
> وتشمل قائمة الأسهم التى تقرر استمرار إيقافها (قناة السويس لإصلاح و صيانة السيارات، الجزيرة للفنادق والسياحة، عبر المحيطات للسياحه ، تصنيع الاقلام والبلاستيك ، العربية لاستصلاح الاراضي ، العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية ، السعودية المصرية للاستثمار والتمويل ، الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية ، الملاحة الوطنية ، الاهلية للاستثمار والتعمير ، القاهرةالوطنية للاستثماروالاوراق المالية ، القاهرة للخدمات التعليمية ، المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم ، دلتا للطباعة والتغليف ، الالومنيوم العربية ، امون للادوية ، النصر للأعمال المدنية ، العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا ، الاسكندريه الوطنيه للاستثمارات الماليه ، كفر الزيات للمبيدات والكيماويات ، القاهرة للزيوت والصابون ، مستشفى النزهه الدولي ، جى . أم . سى للاستثمارات الصناعية و التجارية المالية )   
> قرار ظالم وبعيد كل البعد عن حريه البيع والشراء ... بعد مارفعوا الاسعار.. اوقفوا التداول ...

 طبعا ده قرار عشوائي و هيتلغي من الهيئه زي ما عودونا قبل كده و اول الاسهم اللي ممكن ترجع الجي ام سي و عبر المحيطات  و في اشاعه في السوق ان ماجد شوقي هيقدم استقالته  اصل اداره البورصه دول اكبر متواطيئين مع الميكرز  سيبك من الحركات دي كانوا فين و نيركو طالع من 100 الي 340 دلوقتي صحي من النوم العقاريه للبنوك من 38 الي 74  
و يقولك شفافيه هو شفاف اوي مبين اللى تحت ؟  
اللي تحت الترابيزه مش حاجه تانيه

----------


## pepo_100

استاذنا نور اية تعليقك على الكلام دة ..................................
                               ********

----------


## نور المصرى

ماحدش يشترى فى أجواء 
تلبيس

----------


## pepo_100

استاذ نور انا لسة معايا اجواء ياريت تطمنى لية دة رايك فى السهم مع تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

> استاذ نور انا لسة معايا اجواء ياريت تطمنى لية دة رايك فى السهم مع تحياتى

 أنا نبهت إمبارح وكانت ب 85ج 
الأن 77ج
ياريت تكون بعت 
جايلى كلام سيئ عليها 
تصريييف

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   كيف حالك استاذ نور   السوق بصراحة بيتحرك بشكل متذبذب فما رأيك فيه بشكل عام ؟ . اعتقد سهم الجيزة مع إعادة اختبار خط الاتجاه الصاعد حول مستوى 120 جنيه سيتكون جيدة     خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

تتراجع عنيف وبيع قوي خلال تداولات الأربعاء ومتوقع غدا الخميس مواصلة الهبوط  . الدعوم كالتالي  7000 - 6800 - 6650

----------


## مصطفى شاهين

السلام عليكم  أظن الشراء في الأسهم المصرية عموما  الآن مناسب بعد هذا الهبوط  مارأيكم  :016:

----------


## نور المصرى

الشراء مناسب جدا فى البانك اللى حصل 
السوق أساسى صاعد يتخلله جنى أرباح مابين بسيط وعنيف 
لكن أساسى صاعد
وإستغلال فترات التصحيح للأسعار للشراء الجيد  
تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

الجلسة خلصت 
وكنت أخبرت عياد أنى أتوقع زيارة منطقة 68XX 
المشترى إبتلع البائع
وماسجلناش لوهات جديده عن الصباح 
السوق بخير شرط 
أن يرتد السوق ويصعد يوم الأحد فوق المناطق التى باع فيها الناس
ولم يسجل لوهات جديده فى الأسعار وإلا سندخل فى مرحلة تعريض من أسبوع إلى إثنان على أقصى تقدير
لكن فى المجمل السوق بخير على المدى المتوسط والطويل 
أجازه سعيده  
تحياتى

----------


## pepo_100

شكرا لتحليلاتك الرائعة استاذ نور
تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

Dow	9,962.58	+199.89	+2.05%

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح النور على الجميع 
مش بحمل الداتا من تكرتشارت فلا أعرف للأسف 
السوق ماشى زى الخروف ورا ماما أمريكا بلا داعى 
الأن ممكن نمكث قرابة الأسبوعان وقد تمتد إلى شهر فى تعريض
إلا لو يلم السوق بعد نصف ساعة من بدايته

----------


## نور المصرى

ميكرز السوق واضح إنهم بيخففوا من حمولتهم عشان يقدروا يواجهوا التصحيح 
السوق واضح الأن لا صعود سريع الأن 
قد يكون هبوط خفيف أو تعريض أو صعود خفيف على أسهم منتقاه 
لكن لا إرتداد سريع متوقع

----------


## نور المصرى

السوق بيلم الأن 
حتى نستطيع أن نقول شراء حقيقى يجب أن يظل الشراء مستمر لنصف ساعة على الأقل

----------


## نور المصرى

صباح الخير على الجميع 
برغم صعود أمريكا أمس وصعود الداو لكن لن يكون له تأثير إيجابى علينا فى الوقت الراهن 
أى صعود هايبقى مؤقت وفرصه لتخفيف المحافظت لعمل تريدات سريعة فى الأسهم 
الفتره القادمه تذبذب وأى صعود سيكون وقتى فرصه لتريدات فى نطاق ضيق 
أسبوعان على أقل تقدير شهر بأقصى تقدير وسيعود السوق لطبيعته 
السوق مستهدف النزول 6500 إلى 6400

----------


## هيثم السعيد

اولا ازيك يا نور باشا   اتمنى تكون بخير 
والله السوق مش كويس من كل  القاييس  واعتقد الهبوط سيكون اكثر من المتوقع فنيا واقتصاديا فنحن قد بلغنا القمه فى الوقت الحالى  واري ان الجلوس فى الدرجات افضل فى الوقت الحالى  والخروج باقل الخساير

----------


## نور المصرى

> اولا ازيك يا نور باشا   اتمنى تكون بخير 
> والله السوق مش كويس من كل  القاييس  واعتقد الهبوط سيكون اكثر من المتوقع فنيا واقتصاديا فنحن قد بلغنا القمه فى الوقت الحالى  واري ان الجلوس فى الدرجات افضل فى الوقت الحالى  والخروج باقل الخساير

 إزيك إنت وفينك وإيه الغيبة دى 
ممكن السوق يمتد ل 6200 وبعدين يرد ل 6700 وساعتها نتكلم 
بالنسبة للترقيم الموجود فى الشارت فللأسف غير صحيح فموجه 2 أقل من 1
وهذا لا يجوز أليوتيا على حسب علمى 
تحياتى

----------


## Elmalky73

أستاذ نور انا انقطعت عن البورصة لمدة بسبب الفوركس وعندى سؤال بسيط هل الشورت سيلنج اتفعل ولا لسه ولو اتفعل يا ترى ليه اجراءات شكرا جزيلا

----------


## نور المصرى

> أستاذ نور انا انقطعت عن البورصة لمدة بسبب الفوركس وعندى سؤال بسيط هل الشورت سيلنج اتفعل ولا لسه ولو اتفعل يا ترى ليه اجراءات شكرا جزيلا

 لم يتفعل بعد  :Angry Smile:

----------


## Elmalky73

> لم يتفعل بعد

 شكرا جزيلا أستاذ نور . جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ayseaf

which company is good one 
Hermes
arab online
pioneers

----------


## عبده المصرى

arab online  1   Hermes    2                      pioneers  3

----------


## ayseaf

> arab online 1   Hermes 2                     pioneers 3

 Thanks , what is the good software to use with them metastock or altrade ? and slso is they have stream min by min or only by end of day data

----------


## pepo_100

*استاذ نور المصرى كان لى سؤال ارجو ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة علية معى اجواء من فترة على87 ج ان ان توضح لى اتجاهات السهم هذا الاسبوع لانى ارغب فى بيعة خصوصا ان الجمعية ستنعقد يوم الاحد
مع الشكر*

----------


## نور المصرى

أجواء بعد ما قولنا خروج نزلت 15ج وراحت للدعم 71 الذى إرتدت منه وبقوه 
أرى السهم جيد الفتره القادمه مع الحفاظ على الدعوم إذا كنت مضارب فكسر 82ج خروج وشرائه مره أخرى 78
إذا كنت مستثمر فكسر 71 خروج

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

فى اسهم تجدها نقطة دخول جيدة استاذ عبده

----------


## نور المصرى

أساب اللى بيحصل
بسبب بيع الأجانب بعنف فى تليكوم وأنشا
بسبب أحداث الجزائر 
وتدمير 15 مقر ل أوراسكوم تليكوم 
لعنة الله على الكرة وعلى التعصب  
صناديق داخله هاتسند السوق بس مش هاتسنده كتير عشان توفر السيوله

----------


## هيثم السعيد

> اولا ازيك يا نور باشا   اتمنى تكون بخير 
> والله السوق مش كويس من كل  القاييس  واعتقد الهبوط سيكون اكثر من المتوقع فنيا واقتصاديا فنحن قد بلغنا القمه فى الوقت الحالى  واري ان الجلوس فى الدرجات افضل فى الوقت الحالى  والخروج باقل الخساير

 
السلام عليكم   
كانت المشاركه بتاريخ    3   11    يا رب تكون الناس استفادت 
الشارت قبل            الشارت بعد

----------


## نور المصرى

هدفنا الأن 5700 
هانعمل بول باك ل 6500 تقريبا وبعدين ننزل تانى

----------


## hossam7

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان اعرف قوى الدعم والمقاومة لسهم جنوب الوادى

----------


## Fathi2009

أستاذ نور
منذ شهرين قمت ببيع المصريين في الخارج بسعر 13.2
الان هو يسعر 7 جنيهات
هل مناسب الدخول الان؟؟

----------


## نور المصرى

ممكن بس وقف الخسارة كسر 6.70
خلى بالك منها

----------


## Abo_Yousre

هو الموضوع وقف ليييييييييييه

----------


## وجهه نظر

هل هناك رابط لتحميل بيانات الانتراداى 
وهل من الممكن ان يقوم احد الاخوه الكرام بوضع قائمه بالاسهم النشطه فى البورصه المصريه 
تحياتى

----------


## عياد

> هل هناك رابط لتحميل بيانات الانتراداى 
> وهل من الممكن ان يقوم احد الاخوه الكرام بوضع قائمه بالاسهم النشطه فى البورصه المصريه 
> تحياتى

 اهلا بيك اخي الكريم   الرابط التالي تستطيع تحميل بيانات ميتا ستوك من خلال الرابط التالي http://www.4shared.com/file/18337009/8b8044ef/emarket_Last_Price.html?dirPwdVerified=f2da495a  خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عياد

مؤشر السوق المصري ( EGX 30 )  ارتفع المؤشر العام للسوق المصري منذ بداية العام الجديد 2010 مكونا موجة صاعدة على المدى القصير من المتوقع لها أن تمتد إلى مستوى 8220 ويواجه المؤشر بعض المقاومات في طريقه عند  6800 7000 7280 7730

----------


## عياد

المشروعات الصناعية والهندسية  . السهم لديه مقاومة قوية وهامة جدا عند 20 جنيه وفي حال كسرها فانه يستهدف مستويات مرتقعة والأهداف كالتالي 24.00 32.00 40.00

----------


## ماجد المصرى

ما راى حضرتك فى AIC  و ما هى مستهدافاتة مع العلم ان كل محفظتى AIC ؟ وشكرا

----------


## وجهه نظر

> اهلا بيك اخي الكريم   الرابط التالي تستطيع تحميل بيانات ميتا ستوك من خلال الرابط التالي http://www.4shared.com/file/18337009/8b8044ef/emarket_Last_Price.html?dirPwdVerified=f2da495a  خالص تحياتي وتقديري

 استاذ عياد
هذا الرابط للبيانات التاريحيه 
فضلا لا امر اريد بيانات الانتراداى 
واذا لديك رابط لشروط التداول فى البورصه المصريه تتفضل بوضعه ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## وجهه نظر

> اهلا بيك اخي الكريم   الرابط التالي تستطيع تحميل بيانات ميتا ستوك من خلال الرابط التالي http://www.4shared.com/file/18337009/8b8044ef/emarket_Last_Price.html?dirPwdVerified=f2da495a  خالص تحياتي وتقديري

 استاذ عياد
هذا الرابط للبيانات التاريحيه 
فضلا لا امر اريد بيانات الانتراداى 
واذا لديك رابط لشروط التداول فى البورصه المصريه تتفضل بوضعه ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

السلام عليكم جميعا  
الموضوع ليس متوقف لكن إنشغالى الشديد جعل من الصعب على متابعة أكثر من منتدى اثناء الجلسة 
لكن أى أسئلة أو إستفسارات تقدروا تضعوها وسأجاوب عليها إن شاء الله 
رابط بيانات التاريخية والأنترداى
من هنا  http://m-e-c.biz/meta/

----------


## gonathan

ممكن ياجماعة لو حد عارف حاجة عن سهم القاهرة للتنمية والاستثمار يعرفنى لانها موقفة من على الشاشة لسبب التجزئة ولسة مش شغالة القاهرة الى سعرها قافل عبى 50 جنية ياريت لو سمحت لو حد  عندة معومات عنها يقولى

----------


## Mz505

> ممكن ياجماعة لو حد عارف حاجة عن سهم القاهرة للتنمية والاستثمار يعرفنى لانها موقفة من على الشاشة لسبب التجزئة ولسة مش شغالة القاهرة الى سعرها قافل عبى 50 جنية ياريت لو سمحت لو حد عندة معومات عنها يقولى

  
السلام عليكم 
وجهة نظري لها أنها تواجه دعم 40 جنيه لو لم تكسره وأغلقت فوقه راح ترتفع عند ذلك إلى مناطق 60 ثم 90  
والله تعالى أعلم  
أو ممكن الأخوان يقدرون يفيدوك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

السلام عليكم جميعا 
تنويه هام 
هذا الأسبوع والفتره القصيرة القادمة من أسبوع غلى أسبوعان بحد أقصى
ستحدث مضاربات عنيفه فى السوق 
وصعود مكوكى لأسهم المضاربة
ولجميع أسهم السوق
ثم التصريف على الناس فى العالى
لتوفير سيوله لإكتتاب تليكوم 
ناخد ربحنا من السوق مع الصعود المكوكى القادم وبعدين نجنى أرباحنا
وننتظر بالسيوله قليلا خارج السوق

----------


## abosalah

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> تنويه هام 
> هذا الأسبوع والفتره القصيرة القادمة من أسبوع غلى أسبوعان بحد أقصى
> ستحدث مضاربات عنيفه فى السوق 
> وصعود مكوكى لأسهم المضاربة
> ولجميع أسهم السوق
> ثم التصريف على الناس فى العالى
> لتوفير سيوله لإكتتاب تليكوم 
> ناخد ربحنا من السوق مع الصعود المكوكى القادم وبعدين نجنى أرباحنا
> وننتظر بالسيوله قليلا خارج السوق

 شكرا يا استاذ نور على التنبيه  :Ongue:  
كان عندى استفسار بخصوص سهم المشروعات الصناعيه 
عاوز رأي حضرتك في  نقاط جنى الارباح بالنسبه للسهم   :Eh S(7):

----------


## نور المصرى

اليوم صباحا نوهت على صعود الفتره القادمه للأسهم وخصوصا المضاربة  
وما نراه يحدث الأن الأن غير ذلك 
مما سبب لى ربكه وتبين لماذا هذا يحدث 
فى تحليلى للسوق توقعت وصول تليكوم ل 40 ج ( تحليل لم أعلنه فهو تحليل لوضع السوق ) 
فوجئت اليوم تليكوم جاب الهدف تقريبا طالع حوالى 40%
وكنت متوقعها تدريجيا وتساهم فى الصعود بكل السوق 
شمعة السوق اليوم غير جيده 
غدا سنحدد إذا كنا سنبقى فى السوق من عدمه 
الرؤية ليس قاتمه بعد لكن سنرى  
اليوم سيشهد رمى عنيف للزيرو

----------


## VEVA

ليه  الاخ نور توقفت عن المتابعة والكتابة اليومية في الاسهم المصرية  ؟ انا شايف ان اخر رد من شهرين ونصف تقريبا

----------


## u5779601

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## نور المصرى

يحزننى التوقف عن المتابعة أثناء الجلسة
لأنه من الصعب حالياالمتابعة قى 2 منتدى 
لكن سأحاول جاهدا المتابعة بعد الجلسة
ولو فيه أى حد عنده أى إستفسار أو سؤال عن سهم
فليطرحه وسأجاوبه فورا 
لا أستطيع الإنقطاع عنكم ولا عن المتداول العربى  
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## m_turbine

استاذ نور 
لو تكرمت هل بتتوقع تصحيح فى السوق المصرى الفترة الحالية ؟ 
و جزاك الله خير

----------


## عياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أهلا بك يابو نور  من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم  . أتوقع أن السوق إن شاء الله مكمل صعود أتوقع أن كسر القمة سيدف المؤشر للصعود مستهدفا 8500  . أتابع سهمي الشمس للإسكان والمنتجعات في الوقت الحالي فما رأيك يابو نور ؟

----------


## مصطفى البنان

للاسف البورصه المصريه من اسوء الى اسوء
شىء غريب لانافع فيها تحليل فنى ولا اساسى

----------


## مصطفى البنان

ان شاء الله تحمل الايام القادمه خير لان الوضع على المستثمرين اصبح صعب للغايه

----------


## احمد_م

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ليا استفسار من فضلكم
دلوقتي في شركة اسمنت قريت انها عاملة اكتتاب 
هل عشان ادخل الاكتتاب ده لازم اكون متكود في البورصة وعن طريق شركة سمسرة
ولا اروح اشتري الاسهم من البنك المطروح فيه الاكتتاب
معلش اعذروني لان معنديش خبرة كويسة في الاسهم  لاني دخلت على الفوركس علطول وماعديتش على الاسهم

----------


## نور المصرى

لازم تكون متكود فى البورصه 
ولو الإكتتاب عن طريق زيادة رأس المال مش إكتتاب جديد
يبقى لازم تشترى أسهم من السوق وهاتاخد حصه عليها  
وهذا لا أحبذه فى الوقت الحالى بسبب حالة السوق المتردية 
السوق المصرى لن يدخل به نشاط فى الوقت الحالى قد تستمر لبعد إنتخابات مجلس الشعب

----------


## Ahmed Saleh

السلام عليكم،
محاولة مني لتنشيط هذا الموضوع سأبدأ بإذن الله في إضافة تعليقات على السوق أو توصيات على أسهم محددة خلال الفترة المقبلة وسأبدأ بتحليل مؤشر EGX30:
يتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر صعوده باتجاه مستوى المقاومة 6600 والذي إذا تمكن من كسره يتوقع أن يستهدف مستوى المقاومة 6800. ومن وجهة نظري لا يتوقع أن تتجاوز الموجة التصحيحية الصاعدة الحالية مستوى7000 على أقصى تقدير قبل أن يعاود المؤشر اتجاهه الهابط على المدى المتوسط. لذا ينصح بالحذر وتخفيف المراكز في هذه الموجة الصاعدة. انظر الشارت المرفق

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم،
> محاولة مني لتنشيط هذا الموضوع سأبدأ بإذن الله في إضافة تعليقات على السوق أو توصيات على أسهم محددة خلال الفترة المقبلة وسأبدأ بتحليل مؤشر EGX30:
> يتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر صعوده باتجاه مستوى المقاومة 6600 والذي إذا تمكن من كسره يتوقع أن يستهدف مستوى المقاومة 6800. ومن وجهة نظري لا يتوقع أن تتجاوز الموجة التصحيحية الصاعدة الحالية مستوى7000 على أقصى تقدير قبل أن يعاود المؤشر اتجاهه الهابط على المدى المتوسط. لذا ينصح بالحذر وتخفيف المراكز في هذه الموجة الصاعدة. انظر الشارت المرفق

 بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
وأنا من حين لأخر سأحاول المتابعه معكم 
للإجابة على أى إستفسارات 
تحياتى

----------


## نور المصرى

> السلام عليكم،
> محاولة مني لتنشيط هذا الموضوع سأبدأ بإذن الله في إضافة تعليقات على السوق أو توصيات على أسهم محددة خلال الفترة المقبلة وسأبدأ بتحليل مؤشر EGX30:
> يتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر صعوده باتجاه مستوى المقاومة 6600 والذي إذا تمكن من كسره يتوقع أن يستهدف مستوى المقاومة 6800. ومن وجهة نظري لا يتوقع أن تتجاوز الموجة التصحيحية الصاعدة الحالية مستوى7000 على أقصى تقدير قبل أن يعاود المؤشر اتجاهه الهابط على المدى المتوسط. لذا ينصح بالحذر وتخفيف المراكز في هذه الموجة الصاعدة. انظر الشارت المرفق

 بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
وأنا من حين لأخر سأحاول المتابعه معكم 
للإجابة على أى إستفسارات 
تحياتى

----------


## Ahmed Saleh

> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
> وأنا من حين لأخر سأحاول المتابعه معكم 
> للإجابة على أى إستفسارات 
> تحياتى

 شكرا لك أخ نور وننتظر توصياتك في السوق. ويشرفني أن أشاركك في هذا الموضوع.

----------


## abodii212

للاسف البورصه المصريه من اسوء الى اسوء
شىء غريب لانافع فيها تحليل فنى ولا اساسى  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:    كلام  سليم  ..  افتح  حساب  خارجي  وارتااااح

----------


## nezar792001

للاسف البورصه المصريه من اسوء الى اسوء
شىء غريب لانافع فيها تحليل فنى ولا اساسى

----------


## Ahmed Saleh

احترم المؤشر مستوى المقاومة 6600 ولم يتمكن من تجاوزه ونزل حتى وصل إلى مستوى الدعم 6230 والذي أنصح بمراقبته جيدا لأنه في حالة كسره يتوقع أن يستهدف منطقة الدعم التالية 6000-5900.

----------


## Ahmed Saleh

بالفعل كسر المؤشر مستوى 6230 وأغلق أسفله ويتوقع أن يواصل الهبوط مستهدفا منطقة المقاومة 6000-5900

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

بارك الله فيك ياغالي

----------


## Ahmed Saleh

كما ذكرنا في السابق ارتد المؤشر من مستوى الدعم 5900 وهو يتداول حوله في الوقت الحالي وتعتبر منطقة الدعم 5900-5800 هي المنطقة التي يجب مراقبتها في الوقت الحالي من المتداولين.

----------


## Ahmed Saleh

يتوقع أن يصعد المؤشر مستهدفا منطقة المقاومة 6200-6250 والتي ينصح بتخفيف المراكز عندها

----------


## ahmed4781

السلام عليكم
لدى بعض الاسئله وان شاء الله اجد الرد هنا
لانى لا اعرف اى شيىء عن التداول فى الاسهم والبورصه المصريه ولكن تعاملت مع الفوركس وخسرت كثير 
وكنت عايز اجرب فى البورصه المصريه 
1- هل يمكن المتاجره بمبلغ 5000 فى البورصه المصريه
2- ماهى افضل شركه او بنك او صناديق استثمار او البريد المصريه يمكن الاعتماد عليه فى المتاجره بدلا منى
3- هل من يقوم بفتح حساب متاجره هل يكون المتاجره فى البورصه المصريه فقط ام يمكنه المتاجره فى باقى البوصات مثل البورصه السعوديه
4- هل افضل شيىء هو الاكتتاب فى شركه جديده والانتظار على الشركه لسنه مثل الاستثمار دون المضاربه 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------

